#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-04
<ubuntuuk-planet> [iain woz ere] Ubuntu upload history now available in UDD - http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/blog/posts/2011/07/udd-ubuntu-upload-history/
<daftykins> Azelphur: odd, i was just reading about flooding ;)
<Azelphur> lol
<uhohuhoh> Hello, anyone around?
<ball> Hello, I like pie.
<ball> Anyone here familiar with grub rescue mode?
<ball> s/familiar/awake and familiar/
<uhohuhoh> haha
<uhohuhoh> I guess no one is awake...
<daftykins> eyes... closing :(
 * ball pokes daftykins with a slightly sharpened stick
<daftykins> crikey it's ball! how goes old chap?
<ball> daftykins: Not too bad thanks.  I'm tired and a bit "antsy" as they say over here.
<ball> ...trying to find out more about whether anything Linux benefits from OpenCL
<ball> ...not getting many clear-cut answers.
<ball> ...though someone told me Firefox didn't benefit.
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> Firefox seems to be somewhat subpar on Linux in general i detect :D
<daftykins> i'm afraid that one's beyond me though
<daftykins> the most i do is the odd bit of GPU folding @ home
<ball> daftykins: Does the software you use work through a library like OpenCL, or does it hit the GPU directly?
<daftykins> mmm, only ever run on Windows and hits nvidia's CUDA drivers
<daftykins> so that's close to direct i expect
<ball> I believe I read that there were CUDA drivers for Linux.
<ball> ...but yes, that would bypass OpenCL.
<daftykins> yeah, though folding@home won't make a Linux native client it seems
<daftykins> at least last i checked
<ball> daftykins: Ah okay.  I don't follow that so I wasn't aware.  I'm trying to remember what Seti@home moved to... boinc?
<daftykins> oh it carries on? i read it just died
<ball> daftykins: I don't know, I just know they moved to boinc at some point in the past.
<daftykins> i always felt that a completely unjustified use of resources personally
<daftykins> oh that's right
<daftykins> i think it's Paul Allen the co-MS founder that was funding that radio antenna array wherever
<daftykins> and they have no more funding anymore so that closed down
<ball> daftykins: SETI != Seti@home
<daftykins> doesn't the distributed computing project use data from said array though?
<ball> I think so, but they are logically, structurally and financially separate animals.
<pwb> #opensuse
<AlanBell> morning all
<ball> Mornin'
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning earthlings.
<ball> I think a cunning plan just came to mind.
<ball> I've been searching for parts to build my sister-in-law a computer but someone just *gave* me a Core 2 Duo board!
<ball> ...so I just need to stick that in a box for her, install Xubuntu (at least, possibly dual-boot with Windows 7) and she's good to go.
<tugrik> morning - any Acer Aspire Revo users here?  Or have you all moved on? ;)
<gord> i still have two
<tugrik> are they running?  My hddtemp seems rather high at 51 degrees....
<gord> they are all fine
<gord> i don't monitor the temps but they are tiny boxes with powerful gpus, they are gonna get a bit warm
<tugrik> yeah, I think 51 degrees isn't that bad, iirc hdds are expected to run 25-55, but still a little high as everything else I have is between 30 and 40
<tugrik> plus from memory, and due to the lack of anything in /proc/acpi/fan I'm presuming they don't have any fans....
<hoover> mornin all
<gord> they do have fans
<ubuntuuk-planet> [iain woz ere] Are you MOTUvated? - http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/blog/posts/2011/05/are-you-motuvated/
<diplo> Morning all
<BigRedS> g'morning!
<tugrik> ah, cheers gord, nothing detected by pwmconfig... that might be the problem....
<hoover> mornin diplo, BigRedS
<Ng> popey: Y U NO TU?
<gord> the co-op bank's bank robots keep changing the voice mid way through a line, its like talking to someone with multiple personalities
<gord> also, steam is not a video game arcade in ireland.
<danfish> morning - a tad quiet here today
<kirrus> aye. Everyone working?
<hoover> yep
<hoover> more or less
<hoover> also, checking minecraft 1.7 ;-)
<BigRedS> I'm trying to not
<BigRedS> but people keep giving me things to do :(
<hoover> shame BigRedS
<BigRedS> yeah, though they are quite entitled to do that
<hoover> damn addiction to food and drink...
<kirrus> Muhahahaha.... ;)
<davmor2> morning all everyone had a good week?
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski 7 times to make up for the lack of prodding
<JGJones> There's probably a mini panic in USA at the moment as it seems that Fox News's twitter was hacked and is reporting on Obama's death(!)
<dogmatic69> o/
<dwatkins> oh my
<oimon> anyone in here looking to get their break into IT? i may have a job for you
<BigRedS> what sort of job, and where? I know a couple of people
<oimon> BigRedS: http://webapps.qmul.ac.uk/hr/vacancies/jobs.php?id=2470 << seems very well paid considering the list of essentials is very small. but a decent IT dude should climb the ladder is he/she is good
<oimon> i would like decent people to get this job, rather than the bare minimum requirements
<BigRedS> ooh, that's where I went!
<oimon> BigRedS: which dept?
<BigRedS> Eng
<BigRedS> I dropped out of Aero Eng when I realised I preferred computers to aeroplanes
<oimon> lol
<BigRedS> Actually, the realisation was more that I wasn't anywhere near good enough at maths for an eng degree
<BigRedS> do you work there?
<directhex> grade 3?
<oimon> BigRedS: yes
<oimon> firefox5 is a bag of fail for me so far
 * BigRedS is still on FF3.x
<BigRedS> I'll upgrade when they give me my status bar back
<oimon> look for the status4evar extension
<BigRedS> yeah, I put that in 4
<BigRedS> but it still makes no sense whatsoever to have removed it
<BigRedS> it was already optional, why not just change teh default
<oimon> however i'm on chrome and i don't like it, but FF is unresponsive and memhog
<BigRedS> hah, actually, this PC's got ff4 on it, thinking about it
<BigRedS> with a status bar extension thing
<dogmatic69> anyone know how to install 'dot' the charting lib thing
<dogmatic69> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_language
<dogmatic69> graphviz was the one
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone,
<dwatkins> Haha, they did a mashup of Zelda and Minecraft.
<hoover> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hey hoover
<popey> Afternoon all
<wintellect> hello popey
<brobostigon> afternoonings popey and wintellect
<wintellect> hi brobostigon
<oimon> anyone played the game braid?
<popey> YES
<popey> -caps
<oimon> popey: what am i missing? i didn't get on with it but people rave about it
<popey> are you missing the 'rewind time' button? :D
<oimon> is it that early puzzles are not solvable till later in the game?
<popey> dunno, i haven't played it that much
<oimon> it didn't give me much satisfaction and i put the game down after an hour or less
<JGJones> I started playing it...I liked the idea of it.
<JGJones> That was...um...probably over a month ago and that was the last time I played it and I only completed the first few levels.
<JGJones> Haven't really gone back to it....there's nothing to make me WANT to play it.
<oimon> yeah
<oimon> same thing
<JGJones> it's not rubbish though.
<oimon> no
<oimon> but not "unputdownable"
<oimon> i often see others rave about it
<Laney> I thought it was pretty fun (and difficult later on)
<gord> don't worry oimon, i'v never liked it either
<gord> just one of those things
<gord> we can start a club if you'd like?
<oimon> maybe it's about getting old
<oimon> reminds me of games i used to play when i was young e.g. terramex on the archimedes
<hoover> cheers all
<directhex> oimon, i think braid is overhyped. it's way too self-aware of its "arthouse" status, based on pretentious bollocks
<directhex> oimon, it's okay, as an entry in the time-bending puzzle platformer genre. but it's not anything so incredible, imho
<popey> sounds about right
<popey> are there many time-bending puzzle platformers ?
<oimon> directhex: how about portal? did that leave you a bit ...meh too?
<popey> enough for there to be a genre
<directhex> oimon, no, portal was brilliant
<directhex> popey, oh, sure! the misadventures of pb winterbottom, ratchet & clank a crack in time, etc etc etc
<oimon> not sure i ever made it past training
<directhex> oimon, the whole game is training. okay, 50%
<oimon> oh. i got bored and never came back
<directhex> oimon, do you not enjoy puzzle games?
<gord> there are a few, few years back time manipulation was the gimmick of the day
<popey> I loved portal and portal 2
<oimon> hmm. good question. i used to
<gord> the way braid handled it i found frustrating though - but thats just me, mainly the bits where going right made time go forward and going left made time go backwards
<gord> made me think about *two* things at once, the cheek of it
<directhex> there are two major puzzle grnes, really - the "realtime score attack" style ones, like tetris or most of bejeweled, or the "take your time, there's a right answer" ones like portal or a crossword
<directhex> i don't much like the former. but the latter i like, as there's a real sense of accomplishment when you work out a difficult brain teaser
<directhex> it's based on puzzle solving, not luck of the draw & reaction to it
<oimon> a lot of 8bit home computer games were like that
<oimon> because the graphics were lacking, they relied on gameplay
<oimon> fond memories of citadel on the electron
<oimon> and repton :)
<directhex> i recently found spacechem. that game is *hard* as a puzzle title
<Darael> Interesting, really, that now that super-shiny graphics are available they become one of the biggest things people judge a game on.  It wasn't always like that.  Then again, that could be the classic illusion that the past was better than the present speaking.
<Darael> directhex: Spacechem is /good/.  Have you tried the other Zachtronics games?
<oimon> i enjoyed machinarium recently
<directhex> Darael, that's not true. graphics have ALWAYS been used to sell games. i remember the headlines along the lines of "unreal: is this the best looking game ever?" "quake 2: graphics don't get better than this" etc
<directhex> oimon, that was nice. amanita design do a good job builting an atmosphere
<Darael> directhex: Then it /is/ the classic illusion that the past was better than the present speaking.
<directhex> Darael, infiniminer? no. i haven't played it
<oimon> the graphics of old games are far better in my mind ..when i go to youtube to check them, they suck
<directhex> oimon, true. heh
<Darael> directhex: zachtronics did a few good games in Flash, too.  Notably KOHCTPYTOP.  Also the Codex of Alchemical Engineering, with a similar premise to Spacechem.
<directhex> i'm not a big fan of games that try to look realistic, because they fail at it. i much prefer stylized visuals, something with art direction beyond "make this realistic"
<Darael> Downside, of course is that they're in Flash.
<directhex> Darael, mention that spacechem is mono, and watch people freak out
<oimon> zarch is still as i remember it though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALfnZjCiuUQ
<Darael> directhex: True enough.
<oimon> i was on the cusp of converting my brother in law to ubuntu whilst on holiday, however i only had 11.04 on my pocket usb stick, rather than 10.04 :(
<BigRedS> what's wrong with 11.04?
<oimon> changed his mind after a few apps crashed
<oimon> and he didn't like global menu
<BigRedS> so log him into gnome 2
<brobostigon> or show him gnome3 ?
<oimon> he was trying the livecd
<oimon> better just to give LTS really
<popey> what crashed?
<ali1234> 11.04 is the most buggy release since the botched pulseaudio integration... so yeah
<BigRedS> you let people try these things *before* wiping their boot sector? Madness
<oimon> shotwell and banshee
<BigRedS> the only real bugs I've hit in 11.04 is this thing where empathy disappears every so often. I'm really quite pleased that all the bugs I'm finding are pretty trivial
<oimon> also i seem to have discovered on my own laptop that f-spot doesn't import photos while banshee is running - need to try replicate it on another pc
<ali1234> there's also a lot of bugs where it looks like programs have crashed, but really they haven't, due to incredibly poor design decisions
<ali1234> for example, firefox and synaptic
<oimon> it would be poor form to recommend 11.04 when i don't use it myself
<ali1234> it would be incredibly poor form to recommend 11.04 whether you use it or not
<ali1234> unless you really hate the person you are recommending it to
<BigRedS> A few of the people I 'support' are on 11.04 now
<oimon> he is a win7 user usually but it is having issues on his laptop. KDE 11.04 could be good choice though
<BigRedS> KDE's never a good choice
<oimon> while on holiday he plugged his HD video camera into his win7 laptop and realised he couldn't import the movies becaause he hadn't installed the exact zoombrowser software that came with the videocam. plugged into my lucid laptop and he was able to browse and retrieve the files :)
<oimon> then he discovered that he could browse his iphone.
<brobostigon> oimon: cool,:)
<oimon> so we almost sealed the deal :)
<oimon> except i brought the wrong version with me and we had only slow net access
<oimon> wubi also failed from the usb stick
<oimon> when i have time i have a good few bugs to report
<oimon> i think the wubi fail was the main reason he didn't at least dual boot
<kailan> hi, my sound button has gone in ubuntu 11.04, how do i get it back
<AlanBell> evening all
 * AlanBell has a new keyboard
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: does it work? :)
<AlanBell> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=646
<AlanBell> oh yes :)
<popey> "brown switch"
<popey> holy hell, 95 quid ex vat!
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> it is a good one
 * popey closes the tab
<AlanBell> but this one doesn't have a windows key \o/
<popey> Not sure that's worth 95 quid
<AlanBell> you pay for quality
<AlanBell> it is kind of nice
<AlanBell> well when I say "pay" what I mean is other people might pay for quality
<MartijnVdS> oh taxpayers paid for it? :P
<AlanBell> funnily enough they have a lot of public sector customers
<AlanBell> I think the treasury and HMRC is full of these keyboards
<popey> i want to get my IBM Model M back out and use it, but sadly it has no Windows key ☹
<popey> it pre-dates windows keys by some margin
<AlanBell> yay
<popey> which makes using unity annoying
<MartijnVdS> popey: I still have a serial three-button (no wheel) mouse here somewhere
<AlanBell> that was an outstandingly bold marketing move at the time
<MartijnVdS> popey: that's also an interesting experience ;)
<popey> MartijnVdS: so do I ☺
<MartijnVdS> and a PS/2 keypad
<MartijnVdS> number pad*
<Azelphur> I just bought a USB numpad for £2.95 from a shop
<Azelphur> when gnome15 updates to have multiple driver backend support, which will be soon, I'mma hack it up so I can use it like this thing http://www.piengineering.com/xkeys/xk24.php
<Azelphur> and then troll all the people who paid $130 for it with "Lol I did that with a $4 numpad in Linux, /point /laugh"
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: T9?
<Azelphur> what's T9?
<Azelphur> predictive text? what does that have to do with it o.O
<MartijnVdS> you could write a "predictive text" keyboard driver
<MartijnVdS> so you can use the numpad to enter text
<Azelphur> oh
<Azelphur> that sounds a bit pointless unless your very constrained for space
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: sounds like a wonderful adaptation if you only have one hand
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: most people who buy those xkeys are gamers that play games where you benefit from having loooooads of keybinds
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: there are one handed keyboard layouts for that
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: that would work as well
<Azelphur> yea, for people with one hand you have single handed keyboard layouts, you got single handed dvorak and stuff
<Azelphur> I was planning on making it so you could abuse a numpad as a macro pad, like the x-keys
<MartijnVdS> a hardware unity bar :)
<Azelphur> then it's as good as an xkeys, but for £3 :D
<jacobw> o/ hamitron
<hamitron> hi jacobw
<hamitron> :)
<popey> AlanBell: have you tried hangouts in plus?
<jacobw> hows the slackware going?
<AlanBell> popey: not yet
<AlanBell> popey: I was thinking about it yesterday but I hadn't shaved for a few days and was looking scruffy ;)
<popey> i just switched it on
<popey> join me?
<popey> for testing
<hamitron> jacobw: on windows 7 atm
<jacobw> :o
<hamitron> I've setup a seperate comp for testing
<jacobw> :)
<hamitron> and linux just doesn't do what I want now, so will have to spend some time on that
<hamitron> s/linux/linux distros
<hamitron> not giving up, just sat back sulking
<hamitron> will make some progress later
<hamitron> :)
<jacobw> sulking is fun
<dogmatic69_> bah, git is being a pos
<MartijnVdS> use bzr ;)
<hamitron> jacobw: not got the motination to work on it yet
<hamitron> motivation*
<dogmatic69_> MartijnVdS: you will never guess the size of my repo vs actual size of files
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: 1kb
<dogmatic69_> he
<dogmatic69_> try 250mb / 4.5mb
<dogmatic69_> Receiving objects: 100% (59919/59919), 213.21 MiB | 916 KiB/s, done.
<dogmatic69_> nautilus says '233 items, totalling 5.2 MB'
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: have you tried "git gc"?
<dogmatic69_> MartijnVdS: ye, its a new repo... +- 30 commits
<dogmatic69_> 2 branches, 1st one has one commit
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: did you check in a large file, then delete it again?
<MartijnVdS> git count-objects -v
<dogmatic69_> count: 29
<dogmatic69_> in-pack: 27752
<dogmatic69_> prune-packable: 0
<dogmatic69_> garbage: 0
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: git gc --aggressive?
<dogmatic69_> MartijnVdS: how do i push that to remote?
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: you don't.. you do it on remote as well
<MartijnVdS> I think
<MartijnVdS> ask #git
<dogmatic69_> bah
<dogmatic69_> just done it on the wrong repo :D
<MartijnVdS> gc is just garbage-collect
<MartijnVdS> wont damage the repo
<ali1234> it does have one nasty side effect
<ali1234> it repacks all the objects
<ali1234> so if you export the repo over http
<ali1234> next time someone pulls they have to download the whole thing all over again
 * penguin42 notes you can buy a 6 pack of cornettos from Iceland for £2 - the challenge when you're out in a strange town is how to give away the ones you can't eat; it's cheaper than buying one large ice cream from somewhere
<popey> haha
<Azelphur> penguin42: you can buy an entire tub from tescos for like 40p
<Azelphur> I used to do that, people grumbled at me :(
<penguin42> Azelphur: Yeh but eating tubs on the go is hard (unless you take a spoon)
<Azelphur> plastic spoons from tesco are like 10p
<Azelphur> heck you could probably buy a bowl and everything and still be cheaper XD
 * penguin42 has bought the 3 pack of Magnums from Tesco before today - they're about the same every where else sells one - and I can definitely do 2 and can manage 3 :-)
 * jacobw can't imagine not being able to eat ice cream
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: eat some more :)
<jacobw> but.. but.. i'll get fat :p
<penguin42> jacobw: Icecream as far as I can tell has less calories than bars of chocolate (at the rate I can eat the two for comparison)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: Running compensates for my chocolate & ice cream add^H^H^Hhabits
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Oh I don't do anything vaguely that energetic
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: http://t.co/fMcgEEs
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: just got back :)
<jacobw> i can't be bothered to exercise in this hot weather
<MartijnVdS> Average Moving Speed: 11.25 km/h (7.0 mi/h)
<MartijnVdS> Total Distance: 4.39 km (2.7 mi)
<MartijnVdS> I usually run 3 times that distance, but I have an excuse (sore foot)
<jacobw> you haven't broken your right toe have you?
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: Not unless my right toe is near my heel, no
<jacobw> that was david haye's excuse this weekend
<MartijnVdS> David Who?
<MartijnVdS> a boxer?
<MartijnVdS> well he IS only 5 days older than I am
<jacobw> yeah.
<jacobw> ha.
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: unless he's a kick-boxer, he shouldn't whine about his toe :P
<jacobw> haha, good logic.
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Well according to google earth I've walked about 2.8Miles today
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Mostly in a very relaxed way in the sun
<Gizmo_the_Great> hey...anyone here work for Canonical? I just intrigued to know about the recruitment procedure
<AlanBell> Gizmo_the_Great: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: I need to run, or I'll gain as much weight as I lost in the past year
<Gizmo_the_Great> AlanBell: yeah, I been there already
<jacobw> ++exercise;
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: I can sympathise with that - I can easily gain lotsof weight
 * MartijnVdS lookes at the list for http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1032/detail/
<Gizmo_the_Great> AlanBell: I applied about 5 weeks for a role and was told about 10 days ago that they were sifting the applications, but I not heard anything back as yet. Odly, the position I applied for went from 'Closed' (after 4 weeks of being advertised) back to open, and it is still open now, 5 weeks after I first applied. I trying to establish if that is normal for them, or not
<AlanBell> Gizmo_the_Great: sounds normal to me
<Gizmo_the_Great> AlanBell: you think so?
<Gizmo_the_Great> AlanBell: i have worked for government most of my life so not sure what 'normal' recruitment practises are like
<Gizmo_the_Great> seems odd to have gone from open to closed to open I thought
<penguin42> Gizmo_the_Great: It's possible that a candidate was offered a place but went elsewhere
<penguin42> (says he not knowing)
<Gizmo_the_Great> penguin42: i wondered that, but it happened very quickly, and the e-mail I got was (I think, from memory) the same day it was reverted back to open. I didn't want to keep pestering them and sound like an over enthusisastic idiot but I am desperate to know one way or the other
<Gizmo_the_Great> if I even got through to interview
<Gizmo_the_Great> if I even get through to interview, rather
 * StevenR wonders how to redirect the sound output from a kvm vm to a file
<MartijnVdS> StevenR: same way you would any ALSA app?
<MartijnVdS> StevenR: get a "write to file" ALSA (or pulse?) driver and have the kvm process it use that
<StevenR> MartijnVdS: yeah, it's the "making kvm push it's output somewhere" bit
<StevenR> ahh. I know where to look next
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alan Bell] A Super key you will want to press - http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/07/04/a-super-key-you-will-want-to-press/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=a-super-key-you-will-want-to-press
<Laney> that's so almost a nice url
<Azelphur> AlanBell: I did that on the cheap http://azelphur.com/system/files/images/2010-08-18%2019.21.54.jpg :P
<MartijnVdS> Blurry picture is blurry :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<Laney> this http://www.famouslogos.org/logos/superman-logo.jpg is more appropriate for the super key imho
<Azelphur> lol
<jacobw> haha
<jacobw> Azelphur: that eeePC is exactly like mine .. :P
<Azelphur> funny coincidence that isn't it :P
<StevenR> MartijnVdS: ok..so it records. All I need now is something to buffer the output :)
<StevenR> (it's a little choppy)
<StevenR> MartijnVdS: actually, it turns out that this file is all choppy, when I play another, it's lovely.
<Azelphur> hmm, I'm following the instructions here, specifically Step 2, configure passwordless login
<Azelphur> I did that, but it still asks me for a password. :(
<Azelphur> by here I mean here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-rsnapshot-backup-howto/
<Azelphur> dunno quite why I didn't paste the URL >.<
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-05
<ball> Hello iceflatline
<ball> iceflatline: How are the fireworks?
<AlanBell> morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning
<dwatkins> hiya
<DJones> Morning
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oooh - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ubuntu-logo-appears-samsung-galaxy-ii-ad-why/
<hoover> morning all
<dwatkins> oh, no more synaptic
<bigcalm> Good morning troops
<oimon> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Vsftpd-backdoor-discovered-in-source-code-update-1272310.html
<oimon> just saw this story :-\
<popey> do people install a public facing ftp server using a tarball from upstream source?
<BigRedS> people do do some dumb things when given an internet-facing server :(
<oimon> popey: not usually , unless you need specific compile options
<oimon> but how many people check the gpg key?
<hoover> morning biggie
<bigcalm> Hola!
<popey> oimon: even if I needed specific compile options I would compile the package from my repo
<popey> and repackage it
<popey> but I am not most people I guess
 * hoover usuall compiles custom stuff using --prefix so it's easier to switch between versions
 * BigRedS usually tries to claim there's no alternative to whatever apt-get pulls in :)
<popey> heh
<popey> that too
<gord> people download the wordpress .zip file all the time
<oimon> wasn't there a package recently that had been compromised for ages before anyone noticed?
<oimon> by package, i mean application source
<hoover> hehe
<hoover> I'm guilty of blindly updating wp over the web, too
 * bigcalm nods
 * bigcalm backs up 1st though and keeps everything in svn
<oimon> good boy
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<oimon> gives Myrtti a coffee
 * bigcalm has coffee!
<xapel> I have set up gmail in evolution and set it to automatically retrieve images. Now it hangs on an image that it cannot retrieve. Is there a workaround for this perhaps?
<dogmatic69> if i am on some path in terminal, how can i open that quickly in nautilus
<oimon> nautilus `pwd`
<dogmatic69> nice
<dogmatic69> thanks
<oimon> my pleasure
<daubers> Morning
<dogmatic69> o/
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<hoover> moning brobostigon, daubers
<brobostigon> morning hoover
 * daubers does mundane data entry
<hoover> or even quicker: nautilus .
<hoover> (note the "." ;-)
<daubers> Hmm... bit unfortunate the best sqlite editor I found is a firefox addon
<bigcalm> It's irritating that the best mysql editor is not open. SQLyog works well under wine though :)
<JGJones> There should be an extension or whatever for browsers that can take a GPG key that's listed from where you download and check it with the downloaded file automatically.
<oimon> +1
<JGJones> Since most people don't bother doing this, this would make it easier. It's an idea for any coder to do (I can't code a thing apart from 10 PRINT "Hello world" 20 GOTO 10 ;-))
<BigRedS> I've long wondered why browsers ignore the md5s file, too
<bigcalm> Talking of WP, 3.2 is out and pestering me to upgrade
<hoover> thanks for the note biggie ;-)
<hoover> requires php 5.2.x though
<hoover> need to get those jasonlitka reps on my centos server I guess
<oimon> hoover: tried the http://iuscommunity.org/ repo?
<hoover> oimon: I generally use jasonlitka when I need a newer php version on centos
<hoover> but thanks for the link oimon
<oimon> it is the rackspace community repo, so quite trustworthy
<oimon> popey: saw your tweet, shocked that you didn't install http://biebian.sourceforge.net/ for the 8yr old instead
<popey> heh
<oimon> latest version of hotot moves all RTs to another panel...interesting
<oimon>  they introduced a "content firewall" to filter my timeline wooo!
<bigcalm> In an effort to be productive today, atempting not to look at twitter until lunch time.
<oimon> just saved £1000 by asking dell to remove windows tax on 19 PCs :-\
<AlanBell> well done oimon!
<oimon> thats worth another 2 PCs :D
<oimon> thats even after selection the cheapest win7 option too
<AlanBell> oimon: got documents and a blog to put it on?
<oimon> it's a normal service for me, since i have an account manager
<oimon> so no hoops to jump through, just ask him to provide a quote without win
<oimon> harder for the average joe
<oimon> saving per PC 52.51 + VAT
<oimon> i may blog about it to remind people though
<xapel> anyone know of a remote desktop solution that will work via a mobile broadband connection?
<JGJones> to access your own computer remotely? Or to access someone else's computer?
<xapel> access someone else's
<JGJones> You can always use Teamviewer
<xapel> JGJones: Thanx, I'll check it out
<xapel> JGJones: There's nothing in the repositories perhaps?
<JGJones> no sorry there aren't...
<oimon> xapel: which OS is running on the pc?
<xapel> oimon: Ubuntu on both client and server
<oimon> freenx is a good solution but you will need to punch holes in the firewall
<oimon> i believe skype also allows desktop sharing and manages to get around firewall issues
<oimon> depends if you want "share my screen" or to open a different session
<xapel> the problem with skype is I do not get to control the mouse and keyboard
<JGJones> oimon, As I understand it - Skype's desktop sharing is a live video of your desktop
<xapel> JGJones: yes, thats correct
<xapel> I need to provide software support for my mother in law 400km away
<oimon> ssh ?
<JGJones> SSH is one option
<xapel> I converted her from Windows to Ubuntu
<oimon> freenx also works over ssh connections and is super fast
<JGJones> you can use the inbuilt remote desktop on Ubuntu - it's based on VNC and so will be crappy on slow connections, but it's there.
<xapel> oimon, JGJones: ssh? tell me more. Can I see her screen or is it only commandline
<popey> i use vnc over ssh
<popey> i have opened port 22 _only_ on her router, and use dynamic dns to get a hostname for her ip
<popey> then just do:-
<popey> vncviewer -via mumsmachine.dyndns.org localhost
<popey> that opens an ssh tunnel and vnc viewer
<popey> job done
<xapel> popey: it is mobile broadband (like a vodafone dongle) so no routers and port forwarding I'm afraid
<brobostigon> mumbuntu :)
<AlanBell> using vinagre on her end?
<xapel> yes mumbuntu :)
<popey> xapel: get her machine to setup a reverse ssh tunnel to your machine when it starts up
<popey> then you can get in from your machine
<JGJones> xapel, I'm guessing your mum can't open ports etc on her router? :)
<JGJones> You need something to access her machine NOW do you?
<JGJones> and then you can implement the solutions like Popey said
<popey> you could cron a job to check if the tunnel is up, and if not, start it
<popey> or use my super magic vnc app which is currently in development :D
<xapel> JGJones: No, she does not have a router. She has a USB vodafone dongle. And even if she had a router, there is no way I would even attempt to talk her through that process over the phone.
<xapel> I do not need it right now, but I'm sure I will need it at some point
<JGJones> ah...ok...go with what popey said - I do the same thing too :)
<brobostigon> yep, tried and tested mumbuntu solution, :)
<JGJones> for my Dadbuntu :)
 * popey is writing a remote control app for ubuntu for exactly this situation
<oimon> somebody should do a respin of the custom mumbuntu setup :P
<JGJones> popey, I'll be interested to test it :)
<xapel> popey, How do I set up the reverse ssh tunnel form her machine? Or are you saying your rc app in development will take care of this automatically?
<popey> yes
<popey> the person presses a button, you press a button, all just works
<popey> works via proxies too
<xapel> popey...so you are a remote desktop ninja master!
<xapel> popey, where and when can I get it? I'll be willing to pay a nominal fee for it as well :)
<oimon> grrrr everytime somebody else gets my password wrong too many times on my bank website, i have to setup all my security questions all over again
<hamitron> :/
<oimon> no punctuation allowed in my bank password :-\
<penguin42> oimon: Why what did you try?
<hamitron> oimon: "We regret we can not provide you with your money right now....... muahahahaha"
<oimon> penguin42: they state on the password page that only letters and numbers allowed in my incredibly secure bank password
<oimon> and they meant it...i tried a secure passwd
<penguin42> any recommendations on CPU funs - I don't overclock but the standard issue i7-860 fan isn't coping when all four cores are fully loaded
<penguin42> funs? fans!
<AlanBell> I was thinking of shutting down the server I use for IRC to clean the fans
<AlanBell> or I could try taking it apart with it still on
<directhex> penguin42, it's probably not the cpu fan that's the problem - usually it's the case fans.
<penguin42> directhex: Hmm that's possible - I've got a 12cm but slow case fan - nice and quiet and I was trying to keep it that way
<gord> AlanBell, i think we all know that its more fun to take things apart whilst they are still on
<directhex> penguin42, in or out?
<penguin42> directhex: Blowing out
<penguin42> directhex: There isn't anything much else in the machine - a single 7200RPM 1T drive which is cool enough and a single low end Radeon (passively cooled)
<directhex> penguin42, yeah, that's what i expected. it's mounted in the dead area directly above the motherboard read panel connectors, if you lay the case with mobo horizontal?
<directhex> *rear
<penguin42> directhex: No, it's a midi case so the big fan is pretty much in line with the CPU fan
<AlanBell> gord: I haven't gone offline yet, so I think it is working
<hamitron> the i7 is 95W TDP?
<penguin42> hamitron: Yeh
<directhex> penguin42, any grilles on the front? or is it all plastic?
<hamitron> some hot stuff
<hamitron> :)
<directhex> hamitron, i remember 130W desktop CPUs
<hamitron> directhex: yeh :(
<penguin42> directhex: Other than the drive bays (all plastic) it's a fine metal mesh - so quiet a lot of piercing and there is a fewcm^2 piereced panel on the side above the CPU fan
<penguin42> directhex: CPU idles at about 35c but a big make -j can take it upto 90
<hamitron> penguin42: how hot it getting?
<hamitron> oh, nvm
<hamitron> :D
<AlanBell> mission acomplished :)
<directhex> penguin42, any mounts for a front fan?
<hamitron> you read my question before I typed it :/
<penguin42> directhex: Not sure, but there is certainly room - but I was hoping to keep it quiet
<directhex> penguin42, then don't buy noisy fans!
<penguin42> directhex: Hehe yes - well that is why I used the big but slow 12cm on the back
<hamitron> how is the i7 getting that hot when it is 95W, my pentium d was only 95W and never got near that
<hamitron> :/
 * penguin42 wonders if the problem is actually the mesh on the side - does it mean the air isn't actually flowing over the CPU?
<directhex> penguin42, you don't have any "flow" at all, without an intake.
<penguin42> directhex: Well as I say the front is all mesh
<directhex> penguin42, you're going to have pockets of hot air as-is. just having mesh won't keep things cool
<hamitron> if there is mesh near the rear extracting fan, you can be sure the air will take the easiest route
<hamitron> ;)
<directhex> penguin42, a case which is totally sealed save for an intake and an outtake will run cooler than a case made of chickenwire :p
<gord> i have a radiator connected to my water cooling thing, so it means i actually blow air in to my case as i need to get air moving over the radiator, its crazy
<hamitron> I read a really good report on cooling, can't find it atm :/
<penguin42> hamitron: Well that's what I'm wondering about the side opening
<hamitron> it was about 60 pages long though
<penguin42> is going to ask a different question
<penguin42> any advice on which replacement CPU fan to buy
 * hamitron just uses stock
<hamitron> ;)
<hamitron> there are some cheap complete sealed water cooling kits that look good value
<hamitron> 50 quid iirc
 * penguin42 wonders why on a quad core machine, 4 md5sum /dev/zero's runs cooler than 8
<penguin42> ok, so I have HT but hmm
<hamitron> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/234187
<hamitron> bit overkill
<hamitron> ;/
<penguin42> yeh that's a bit pricey
<penguin42> hamitron: I was wondering about something like http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Fans%2C+Heatsinks%2C+Coolers/CPU+Coolers/Be+Quiet%21+Dark+Rock+Advanced+CPU+Cooler+?productId=43590
<hamitron> it has to be better for sure
<hamitron> :)
 * penguin42 is a bit worried about it fitting
<hamitron> yeh :/
<hamitron> I'd just get more case fans tbh
<hamitron> but I have no case fans
<hamitron> \o/
<daubers> penguin42: Just get a couple of dozen CO2 fire extinguishers. That'll keep the whole lot nice and cold for a little while
<penguin42> daubers: True, they're a bit noisy when they discharge
<daubers> penguin42: Fun though
<penguin42> true
<penguin42> make -j   <psssszzzzzzzz>
<daubers> I hear liquid freon is also good in those situations
<MattJ> CO2 fire extinguishers linked up to a smoke detector
<hamitron> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/264011
<MattJ> so every time it catches fire, it puts it out
<hamitron> I swear there was a cheaper one
<daubers> and sends you an xmpp message?
<MattJ> No, it would use pubsub of course
<daubers> heh
<penguin42> so what are the gotchas in whether it fits or not? (assuming it's for the right socket type) - case height? Whether it snags on the DIMMs ?
<hamitron> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-005-AN&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=
<hamitron> getting there
<hamitron> ;)
<daubers> penguin42: Making sure any cables near it are clear of the fan
<penguin42> nod
 * hoover 's all confused... dropbox vs. sparkleshare vs. spideroak vs...
<MartijnVdS> Ubuntu One
<hoover> I've been listening to too many podcasts lately
<hoover> yeah, I've started using UO for more sensitive stuff
<oimon> don't forget syncany
<hoover> sparkleshare looks nice, too esp. the ability to use your own storage
<hoover> oimon: I've tried syncany, but it still looks early days
<directhex> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13091/ex-vap-20/Cooler_Express_2011_Design_Super_Evaporator_CPU_GPU_Cooling_Unit_-_Sockets_AM2_AM3_LGA_1156_LGA1366_CE-48-D-1C-1G.html?tl=g49
<penguin42> heck
<hamitron> with all these high temps people keep saying, are the stock coolers maybe not flat or something?
<hamitron> although, I suspect some of these TDP figures are skewed somehow
<hamitron> ;/
<hamitron> my i3 is sat idle at 20 C
<hamitron> :)
<AlanBell> my i3 laptop is idling at 58C, an atom desktop is at 38 C
<hamitron> :-o
<ali1234> 20 C
<ali1234> no
<hamitron> it is summer AlanBell, turn the heating down
<hamitron> ;)
<AlanBell> 20C is lower than ambiant right now!
<hamitron> ali1234: I don't believe 20C either
<hamitron> ;)
<hamitron> but my i3 says 20 C, and the core2 says 18 C
<ahayzen1> My GPU is sitting at 68 C idle :S
<penguin42> it would be nice to find the spec for the original Intel fan in terms of cooling capacity
<AlanBell> I would perhaps believe 20C if it was off
<hamitron> AlanBell: it is either off, or I do no work? ;)
<hamitron> my cheap room thermonitor says 26 C
<hamitron> so dunno how comps work out the temps
<ali1234> in your case they don't
<ali1234> they just make up a random and obviously wrong number
<hamitron> ali1234: yeh
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> tbh, the heatsink actually feels cold to touch
<hamitron> haha
<hamitron> so dunno
<AlanBell> in this house we obey the laws of thermodynamics
<hamitron> the fan on the core2 duo is actually 0 rpm
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638383/ the results from our i7 in the cloud
<hamitron> and feels fine to touch
<hamitron> spins up at 20 C
<popey> howd you get that AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> sensors
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> had to install lmsensors and run sensors-detect and some other stuff it told me to run to load the kernel module
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638384/
<popey> my desktop
<hamitron> what is temp1,2,3?
<AlanBell> hamitron: I have no clue
<jpds> sudo apt-get install sysstat; <configure sysstat in /etc/default/sysstat>; sar -m TEMP
<AlanBell> I want a silent ARM server
<AlanBell> or desktop, same thing
<gord> me too! although my silent atom is okay
<hamitron> I got netgear readynas with a Sparq cpu :)
<penguin42> AlanBell: The Marvell based ones aren't bad for that - the challenge is finding stuff with good storage interfaces and network interfaces
 * hamitron likes to be different, ARM is getting popular ;/
<hamitron> I wish I had a x86 now though
<hamitron> be nice to be able to run normal things
<AlanBell> I am not running anything on the server that wouldn't run on ARM
 * BigRedS pats his ppc dns server fondly
<BigRedS> well, I would if I was in the same room as it
<hamitron> tbh, got serious data overload, and no decent way to back it up
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> that is what scares me now
<hamitron> if some of my drives blew, I wouldn't know what would be lost
<oimon> that's the cost of being different ..
<hamitron> and when I came to need something off it, I'd be searching everywhere and wasting time
<hamitron> haha
<hamitron> no, more the cost of hoarding
<hamitron> :)
<gord> hamitron, switch to a RAID?
<hamitron> that costs
<hamitron> and RAID is not really a good backup
<gord> its not a backup at all, its failure prevention
<hamitron> I want something I can sync a backup, then physically remove
<hamitron> aye
<hamitron> I use multiple hdd and hotswap now
<hamitron> but just a pain
<gord> all backup stuff is a pain
<hamitron> yhe :/
<hamitron> tempted with bluray
<gord> i backup the few things i actually need to, encryption keys and the like. put lots of stuff in the cloud and have a "i don't actually care if i lose this file" approach to the majority of stuff
<gord> sure maybe i'll lose a few seasons of fraiser to a data loss, but i'll go grab the dvd's and re-rip them. i got the data from somewhere before and i'll be able to get it back again
<hamitron> dvd is not a worry, yeh
<hamitron> but something like music, takes longer to rip
<BigRedS> yeah, I've a bunch of stuff on github and pretty much everything else exists somewhere else and I'll find it if I both lose it *and* notice it's gone
<hamitron> I wouldn't lose the actual music
<hamitron> just the many years of ripping it
<gord> all my music is in the cloud
<oimon> these look cute http://www.synology.com/products/spec.php?product_name=DS411slim&lang=enu#p_submenu
<gord> and because its ubuntu one, on a bunch of different computers too
<hamitron> it would take me 200 days to upload my music
<hamitron> :/
<oimon> visit a friend at a uni with a 1 gb uplink :)
<hamitron> yeh :)
<hamitron> does it cost much?
<hamitron> for the storage
<popey> i use spideroak and pay nothing
<popey> for 31GB
<hamitron> I'll need about 2Tb
 * oimon chokes on his orange juice
<oimon> hamitron: do you work ?
<hamitron> yeh, work from home
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> on holiday this week \o/
<oimon> no office to speak of?
<oimon> no other office i mean
<hamitron> no
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<hamitron> it would be a needless extra cost
<davmor2> afternoon all
<hamitron> I think I may just buy some more hdd
<JGJones> ha. Given a laptop that's "not working" - window vista with 1GB free space left, but a 2nd partition with 60GB free space.
<JGJones> and not used.
<hamitron> nice :)
<directhex> JGJones, merge them!
<hamitron> or low level format that beast off it
<hamitron> ;/
<JGJones> directhex, aye I'm doing that...making it 1 partition..I'm just making a backup first.
<JGJones> quick recommendation - online store to purchase flash memory for next day delivery?
<oimon> crucial?
<JGJones> I went there first...but they only do SSD drives
<JGJones> after cards - ie SD cards
<oimon> insight.com? dabs? all good sellers
<hoover> oimon: just testing syncany, it fails to create the repo over sftp (centos server), any ideas?
<hoover> the exception isn't very helpful, either
<oimon> nope, sorry, haven't actually used it
<hoover> I see
<hoover> it creates files named syncany<something> on the server, so login seems to work
<hoover> oimon: got it to work
<oimon> \o/
<hoover> looks like the bug that bit me has already been reported on lp
<Azelphur> using google calendar, can you "invite" people to places, and accept/reject that invite?
<gord> accept/reject the invite for them?
<Azelphur> no, just send an invite
<Azelphur> fed up with world of warcraft being crappy and not letting me export the in game calendar so going to do some hackery :p
<gord> or right, yes sure, i mean, you just set up a meeting/event thing and invite people
<gord> Location: Azeroth might be the nerdiest thing i ever heard of though
<Azelphur> :D
<Azelphur> guild raids are awesome though, we all get on mumble and have a great laugh :P
<Azelphur> yep, managed to trick gcal into inviting myself and giving me the option \o/
<Azelphur> now to find a google calendar python lib, scrape the wow website, and winning
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Tony] Out in the midday sun - http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2011/07/05/out-in-the-midday-sun/
<MattJ> Heh
<oimon> anyone remember much about old processors? i.e. how the AMD sempron 3400+ compares to P4 3.0ghz
<hamitron> oimon: they actually re-branded some things a few times
<oimon> the sempron machines, although newer by around 1yr , seem woefully slow
<gord> oimon, check tomshardware for benchmarks maybe?
 * tugrik giggles at the use of "old" and carries on working
<hamitron> I'd favour the P4 3ghz over the sempron 3400
<oimon> seems to be true
<oimon> have some spare machines at work and figuring which one to take home :)
<hamitron> :D
<oimon> although i have a p4 3.2ghz at home already , but it doesn't have pci-express
<hamitron> take all of them? ;)
<oimon> hamitron: i'm married..not good idea anymore
<hamitron> haha
<oimon> the AMD ones sound fast cos they are 64 bit but they seem completely lame
<hamitron> my P4 has pci-e :(
<hamitron> I really want an older P4 system with AGP
<oimon> trying to figure out if pci-e 1x is faster than agp 4x
<oimon> hamitron: where are you?
<hamitron> East Yorkshire, so miles away
<oimon> i have loads of p4 boxes to get rid of :P
<oimon> oh
<AlanBell> I am now running my little atom server fanless to see what will happen
<hamitron> 64 bit is only useful, if you intend to have loads of memory
<gord> AlanBell, been working well for me for a few years
<oimon> yeah, but because it was 64bit, it sounded more modern than the old p4s..so you know...thought might be faster
<gord> i don't stress the poor thing though
<hamitron> AMD supported AMD64 before intel
<hamitron> clue is in the name
<hamitron> ;)
<AlanBell> the dual core one seems stable at 72C, a little 230 box has stabilised at 40C without cpu fan
 * hamitron faints at the idea of 72C
<gord> yeah mine isn't dual core
<AlanBell> hamitron: it was 30 something before I took the fan off
<hamitron> it went 30->72C?
<hamitron> :-o
<AlanBell> I think it was 37 ish
<hamitron> I like to keep mine below 50C under full load
<AlanBell> I might swap things about so the 230 is the always on server, that one doesn't have a psu fan
<hamitron> totally fanless? :D
<AlanBell> it has a case fan, but it can control that
<AlanBell> so I can use fancontrol to set it not to come on unless things get really heated
<AlanBell> and hdparm -S 6 /dev/sda to spindown the hdd after 30 seconds of idle
<AlanBell> and maybe boot from a USB stick
<AlanBell> so the hdd only spins up when it is doing a backup (the machine's primary task)
<AlanBell> I run irssi on it too, so that I know about it if that machine goes down
<gord> if my machine goes down landscape spams me with email
<gord> almost always happens when i'm away from home
<AlanBell> actually so does mine
<shauno> is that not useful?
<AlanBell> think I am 18 months into the 6 week free trial now
<gord> hehe
<davmor2> I treated myself to a DAB radio from asda last night so I could listen to Absolute 80's without having to kill my BB connection  sound quality good and price not too bad either at £26 huzzah
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mukka 'ow am ya
<davmor2> AlanBell: nice post on the keyboard :)
<oimon> pricey though
<oimon> only a keyboard connoisseur would pay £95 quid for something that can be purchased for £5-10 that can do a fairly decent job
<oimon> obligatory xkcd link: http://xkcd.com/915/
<AlanBell> this is true
 * oimon tries pressing loads of keys at once
<davmor2> oimon: why what did the key do to you?
 * oimon concludes that his keyboard is OK
<gord> i got a dinovo edge keyboard, its wonderful :)
<oimon> the speed of a lucid install from usb is incredibly satisfying
<oimon> agh here's the rain they promised
<AlanBell> I just did an oneiric install from USB
<oimon> AlanBell: how was it?
<AlanBell> installing to an SD card :)
<oimon> just like natty?
<AlanBell> went fine and now I can boot silently from the SD card and I set the power management on the spinning disk so it is not working most of the time
 * penguin42 returns with an 'Arctic cooling Freezer 13 fan'
<AlanBell> need to rsync 200Gb from the current backup machine to the new silent one
<sagaci> hi Alan, I think last time I was in here, you were doing some kind of "installation" jam where you used vnc or something for people to connect and comment/file bugs on the beta(?) natty install... I was just wondering what specific application did you use and also, how long you run those sessions for..?
<AlanBell> hi sagaci
<AlanBell> good question
<AlanBell> so I think that was done using KVM
<AlanBell> it set up a VNC server pointing at the display of the machien
<sagaci> ah ok, do you run those sessions on each milestone?
<AlanBell> only done it once, but it is something we could do again fairly easily I think
<AlanBell> might be something we could do with a wider audience, not just -uk
<AlanBell> and on milestones
<AlanBell> Alpha 2 is on Thursday
<amartin> Hi everybody. I'm thinking of buying an external blu-ray LG BE12LU30. Does anybody knows if this is going to worke well on ubuntu?
<Azelphur> amartin: intending to use it to play movies?
<sagaci> yeah, being in an unofficial loco (*-au), just trying to think or incorporate things we can do together online since it's harder for us to physically meet as much as other teams are able to
<AlanBell> we don't do that much in person
<amartin> Azelphur, this is the second thing, but mostly for buckup my data, movies etc. So I just want to know if it works at all under linux
<hamitron> the UK is a *big* place ¬¬
<hamitron> ;)
<AlanBell> hamitron: not from an -au perspective!
<Azelphur> amartin: *shrug* I got no idea beyond that, google the model + ubuntu
<Azelphur> see if you find anything
<hamitron> AlanBell: I see no evidence AU is large, these "maps" I'm shown maybe are not to scale ;)
<sagaci> wouldn't uk fit in tasmania?
<hamitron> the rest of the World is so small, I can't see it from here
<amartin> Azelphur, I'm doing that for about 2 hours, no luck
<amartin> I tried ubuntu + BE12LU30, linux + BE12LU30 etc. and the only thing I have found is that lg says: if it's not working under linux then please call us at...
<Azelphur> amartin: if it says that it's a good thing?
<Azelphur> that means they support it?
<amartin> Azelphur, don't know for sure, it seems that they want to support linux, but cannot say if it's working with the specific model. And ask to call them if it's not working. I don't want to stuck with unusable drive which cost a little bit
<Azelphur> you can't really get better assurance than the company supporting Linux
<Azelphur> that's about as good as it's gonna get
<amartin> Azelphur, I guess so. I have an LG external dvd for about 2 years now and it was working out of the box. I heard that there are some problems with blu-ray under linux and probably windows as well, so don't want to waste my money. But thanks anyway
<Azelphur> amartin: if you don't want to be an early adopter, you need to wait xD
<shauno> most the problems I've heard of have been hdcp (eg, playback issues).  I've not heard much either way about writing them tho
<amartin> shauno, thanks, if I can burn blu-rays with my data then that's all I need ;) I guess I'll give it a go
<shauno> I'm not saying it works.  just that most the issues I've heard are concerning playback
<amartin> shauno, yeah I know, but since nobody knows that, and there are some indicators that LG works under linux (my external dvd I have bought 2 years ago always works) I think it might be worth to try it. Unless I can buy it, test and sent back if it's not working
<shauno> you seem to be right tho, the google results are almost pure trash
<davmor2> amartin: I would imagine that you can read and write files to blank dvd/blu-ray on it however I don't think there is an easy way to play blu-ray films on it iirc (that is the general way things are with them so I see no reason that it would be different)
<amartin> davmor2, yes that is what my logic says to me
<directhex> shauno, aacs, not hdcp
<shauno> I assume that's the encryption?
<directhex> shauno, yes
<Azelphur> is there any way to monitor what ajax queries javascript is making?
<AlanBell> Azelphur: firebug, network tab XHR button
<Azelphur> indeed, just found it :)
<penguin42> hmm this heatsink is rather confusing
<penguin42> the orientation of the mounting plate shown seems to mean that the fan would blow upwards in the case rather than across which doesn't match the diagram showing the assembled system - do cpu sockets always face the same direction on i7-8xx systems?
<penguin42> phew - works; and 25c cooler when flat out
<penguin42> right, now I can eat
<suprengr> hiyaz all.  tonight's the night with *no* live u-uk podcast, right?
<suprengr> ...no WC... :(   ?
<JGJones> http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/05/is-the-appletv-2-the-future-of-low-cpu-use-servers-desktops/ - I really want an ARM server for at home. AppleTV suck up just 6W roughly so if one could slap linux onto that, it's gonna be fantastic
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: there's guruplug
<AlanBell> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14030720 want
<penguin42> I'm sure there was one of the free designs that did that a couple of years ago
<AlanBell> it is a good material to work with, low melting point
<JGJones> MartijnVdS, ooh look interesting...I'm after a replacement home server for my old old desktop
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: all I use mine for is remote disk/upnp server, so I got a Synology NAS
<JGJones> MartijnVdS, where did you buy yourself from? was it perhaps this? http://www.newit.co.uk/ (seem that this is the only uk distrubutor I could find?)
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: I got it in the Netherlands, as I live there ;)
<JGJones> ah :)
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: look for "diskstation"
<MartijnVdS> ebuyer has them
<JGJones> Hmm...quite a lot of plug computers now - dreamplug and so on...
<MartijnVdS> I have the 210j, but 211 is the current model (2-disk versoin)
<penguin42> JGJones: They're just newer generations of each other
<JGJones> I'm just liking the idea of low power....
<JGJones> first I'll have to decide on what model to get :)
<JGJones> ha they even now come with an optional 7" touchscreen :)
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Free Official Ubuntu Book For Approved LoCo Teams - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/
<AlanBell> I guess we should do that
<AlanBell> popey: podcast competition prize?
<popey> heh, sure
<AlanBell> sent
<s-fox> Hello.
<AlanBell> hi s-fox, and congratulations on the forum council
<s-fox> Hello AlanBell,  thank you.  It is nice to be able to give back some more to those i owe so much.
<s-fox> How are you AlanBell?
<AlanBell> not so bad
<StevenR> popey: those votes.. for "Ubuntu Membership"... what does that mean?
<popey> !membership
<lubotu3> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<popey> read that
<StevenR> thanks
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<s-fox> Hooray, back
<fr0stedfm> gn :)
<dogmatic69_> from php, how do i spit out things in color in terminal?
<s-fox> hmm, wouldn't that be a terminal setting?
<s-fox> only output in colour i know of for php is outputting php code in html format for insertion into a webpage.
<s-fox> nothing for direct terminal output in colour. :/
<dogmatic69_> well then how do you do 'echo foo' and make foo red?
<penguin42> dogmatic69_: tput setf 4
 * penguin42 isn't too sure how the numbering is defined
<penguin42> oh php
<penguin42> dunno php
<dogmatic69_> ...
<dogmatic69_> echo chr(27) . '[1;31mfoo' .chr(27) . "[0m";
<dogmatic69_> that in php is red foo
<dogmatic69_> in terminal...
<dogmatic69_> :)
<penguin42> dogmatic69_: Right that'll be sending the same codes you get with tput except tput looks it up to make sure it uses the right code for the terminal - except most use the same code
<dogmatic69_> ye, just looking for the basics
<dogmatic69_> penguin42: http://i.min.us/ib470a.png
<penguin42> yep
<dogmatic69_> nvm the prompt, that is just some .bashrc stuff
<dogmatic69_> just making reports pretty :P
<penguin42> dogmatic69_: Be careful, they may make them harder to grep or process later; generally if you can detect if you are going to a terminal and only use it then
<dogmatic69_> ah ok
<dogmatic69_> wont be greping this, but will add a note about it
<dogmatic69_> gonna make a method that can convert '<blue>some text</blue>' into the bash color thing. should be easy i think, for something basic
<dogmatic69_> when i get that ill add some sort of detection for when its not going to terminal
#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-06
<knightwise> morning everyone
<MartijnVdS> Ssh! Speak Flemish.. or he'll understand us! :P
<knightwise> LOL
<knightwise> morning martijn
<MartijnVdS> \o knightwise
<knightwise> hmmz , i moved my automated twidge jobs to another server , and now they appear NOT to work :(
<knightwise> its not the scripts , they work fine manualy , i just dont know if the crontab works
<MartijnVdS> do you get emails from cron?
<knightwise> no , i dont think so
<MartijnVdS> is there anything in /var/log about cron doing its thing?
<knightwise> nothing in there that says cron or anything
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: is cron running? (ps ax)
<knightwise> yep
<knightwise> 8794 ?
<MartijnVdS> try restarting it
<MartijnVdS> also, check if the job really is there using crontab -e
<knightwise> yep , did both
<knightwise> wait , lets check the time on my machine
<knightwise> time on the machine is correct
<knightwise> 15 2 * * 1 /home/knightwise/twitterscripts/script1
<knightwise> these are the lines for example
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: is the script executable?
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: ls -l /home/knightwise/twitterscripts/script1
<knightwise> -rwxr-xr-x 1 knightwise knightwise 181 2011-07-05 21:31 /home/knightwise/twitterscripts/script1
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: it's only running at 2:15 in the morning, and the only if it's Monday
<MartijnVdS> which might be why it didn't run last night..
<knightwise> i know
<knightwise> but i also have this one
<knightwise> 30 7 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /home/knightwise/twitterscripts/goodmorning
<knightwise> that one didn"t run either
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: grep CRON /var/log/syslog doesn't return anything?
<knightwise> nope
<knightwise> blank line :(
<MartijnVdS> Mine returns an anacron run every hour at least..
<MartijnVdS> you can try restarting cron
<MartijnVdS> sudo invoke-rc.d cron restart
<knightwise> tried that too with sudo restart cron
<MartijnVdS> I think you need "service" in there (service restart cron)
<MartijnVdS> You can make a small cron job like this:
<MartijnVdS> * * * * * /bin/echo "HI THERE!"
<MartijnVdS> then your mailbox should fill up..
<knightwise> ok , i'll try
<knightwise> just did your restart line and rescheduled the job for 7 45
<knightwise> lets see if it turns up in the feed
<MartijnVdS> tail -f /var/log/syslog.1
<MartijnVdS> uhr
<MartijnVdS> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<MartijnVdS> oh good idea.. check if your logs have been rotated :)
<MartijnVdS> if they have, cron is working at least a little
<knightwise> Jul  6 07:45:01 nostromo CRON[9318]: (knightwise) CMD (/home/knightwise/twitterscripts/goodmorning)
<knightwise> Jul  6 07:45:03 nostromo CRON[9315]: (CRON) error (grandchild #9318 failed with exit status 1)
<knightwise> Jul  6 07:45:03 nostromo CRON[9315]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<knightwise> no mta installed ?
<MartijnVdS> mail transfer agent
<MartijnVdS> postfix, nullmailer, etc.
<knightwise> should not be a reason for failure
<knightwise> weird
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> but it's trying to tell you what's wrong
<MartijnVdS> and it can't
<MartijnVdS> because it can't send mail
<knightwise> sudo apt-get install mta won't do the trick i think
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: no, you need to choose and configure one
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: like nullmailer (very simple program that doesn't do much, except send mail if your machine needs to
<MartijnVdS> postfix is also available, but it's a monster to configure
<MartijnVdS> same with exim, sendmail, etc.
<MartijnVdS> you can also change your cron job to be something like this:
<MartijnVdS> /path/to/your/cronjob >> $HOME/some_logfile 2>&1
<MartijnVdS> then it'll create (and append to) that file for every run
<MartijnVdS> and you can read the errors there
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: ^
<knightwise> no mta installed ? holdon
<knightwise> i'll try that
<knightwise> ok
<knightwise> it creates the file ,
<knightwise> there is however nothing in it
<MartijnVdS> your script should be more verbose then ;)
<MartijnVdS> off to work!
<knightwise> thanx :) i'll try looking around a little more :)
<knightwise> thanx again martijn
<malcolm_> hay do any of you guys know what is ment by
<malcolm_> FATAL: Module rt2800lib is in use
<malcolm_> when i was trying to install drivers
<malcolm_> using the command make wlunload
<malcolm_> was trying to like install patched drivers
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hey cool - Giant Wombats on steroids! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14040349
<popey> Morning all
<malcolm_> damn so hard to find the right info sometimes : (
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: sounds like a made for TV film staring some actors who used to be famous
<popey> malcolm_: why are you "trying to like install patched drivers"?
<malcolm_> um
<malcolm_> trying to see if i can get somthing to work
<popey> thats somewhat vague
<TheOpenSourcerer> 'somewhat' being the understatement of the day so far ;-)
<malcolm_> ive been messing about with aircrack-ng
<malcolm_> and i keep running into a problem
<malcolm_> when i try to connect to my ap
<malcolm_> i get
<malcolm_> well keep getting put on channel -1
<malcolm_> and the patch fixes this
<daubers> Morning
<malcolm_> but im having modual loading problems it seems
<AlanBell> malcolm_: you probably need to unload the active module first
<malcolm_> yeah i'm not sure how to do that yet : )
<AlanBell> you do realise you are going to end up with a system with broken networking?
<AlanBell> rmmod unloads modules
<malcolm_> well i can always just uninstall the drivers
<knightwise> mornin everyone
<daubers> o/
<knightwise> forgive me my friends for i have sinned
<knightwise> i have installed .. linux minr
<knightwise> t
<knightwise> and .. i like it
<_serial_> add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next (or firefox-stable depending on your pref) :)
<AlanBell> knightwise: but it is just Ubuntu with the media codecs installed right?
<knightwise> yes
<knightwise> but i am looking at the rolling debian isntall too
<_serial_> you choose when on install when to install the media codecs, mint also gives you the ability to install on the welcome screen
<hoover> morning all
<popey> AlanBell: there are other bits they have too
<popey> AlanBell: like a different menu, and a backup tool
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> o/ czajkowski
<AlanBell> I just broke a hard drive :(
<AlanBell> external enclosure, dropped it maybe 30cm onto carpet
<czajkowski> well done
<czajkowski> not a good start to the day AlanBell
<AlanBell> not the best, but it was only backups
<czajkowski> oh would ye all like a laugh
<czajkowski> it again involved delays and trains going fecked up to get me home to ireland again like at xmas
<czajkowski> though not to the same extent
<czajkowski> karma gods seem to think it's funny
<czajkowski> arrived at london bridge at 3:30 for 4:05 train no train driver till 4:30
<czajkowski> my 6:50 flight didnt take off till 8:15 when it should have been landing
<czajkowski> amusing i can fly anywhere with no delays except to ireland
<shauno> last time I flew to the UK, aer fungus were flying every 2 hours, but running 2 hours late
<shauno> so everything looked like it was on time :/
<AlanBell> yay, external enclosure now has 500GB sata drive fitted
<JGJones> czajkowski, I seem to be lucky then - when I was living in N.Ireland - I didn't get any delays etc, in fact my planes nearly always arrived early. Once I arrived a day late though - I got on the wrong train
<czajkowski> JGJones: it never happned me before till xmas and since then every time there has been some delay
<czajkowski> anoying as i'm always early
<JGJones> Ah that might be where you're going wrong ;-) I always turn up "just in time" ;-)
<czajkowski> heh
<hoover> heh, interesting flamewar between the LAS and Linux Outlaws guys ;-)
 * hoover gets himself some popcorn
<AlanBell> is it on identi.ca by any chance?
<popey> hah
<popey> is this due to one person saying in Linux Format that Linux Outlaws is the best linux based podcast?
 * popey notes that UUPC got a brief mention as "useful for distro hoppers"
<popey> which I find somewhat odd
 * jpds watches popey install Gentoo while he's at it.
<danfish_> morning
<danfish_> note to self - "scp foo* dest && rm foo*" good
<wintellect> popey: what was odd about it? That you're classed as "useful" or that it was only a "brief mention"?  :P
<danfish_> "scp foo* dest & rm foo*" not so good :(
<hoover> popey: yep
<AlanBell> wintellect: the "distro hoppers" bit
<hoover> I thought the whole thing was a bit tongue in cheek to begin with ;-)
<AlanBell> if anything uupc is useless for distro hoppers as it doesn't talk much about other distros
<popey> wintellect: its a uk magazine, and barely mentioned a UK podcast that has had ~1.5 million downloads over 4 years
<knightwise> hey everyone :)
<popey> however, its just one guy who did the review
<popey> and he doesn't seem to give a toss
<popey> AlanBell: we have interviewed people from red hat and centos fwiw
<dwatkins> heh, I'd forgotten about the concept of "swapiness" until just now... :)
<dwatkins> great name
<daubers> Good podcasts seem quite hard to come by
<daubers> LO == Fab ranting with Dan trying to be sensible for an hour and a half.... been so long since I listened to LAS can't remember why I passed on it
 * daubers grabs a recent ep
<popey> The great thing about Linux podcasts ...
 * popey decides to tweet this instead of here :D
<hoover> hehe
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/popey/status/88528616102699009
<popey> there we go
<dwatkins> heh, yeah, choice is good - most of the time ;)
<JGJones> Hmm...when you pasted that URL...
<oimon> have never listened to linux outlaws
<JGJones> I looked at my phone
<oimon> got abotu 5 minutes into 1 show and thought it was very ....meh
<JGJones> instead of opening it in browser....the habit of checking twitter via phone is strong :)
<hoover> I think all shows have their place
<hoover> I even managed to ignore Fab's terrible accent and swearing after a while
<Myrtti> oimon: +1
<daubers> hoover: That just made me angry :(
<dwatkins> I found the Security Now podcast interesting, although it's not OS-specific it has some interesting stuff about networking and security
<oimon> i don't like to listen to people who swear a lot. which is why i disliked lugradio, just sounded like loads of drunk guys in a room swearing a lot
<hoover> daubers: what exactly? Something I said?
<daubers> hoover: No, the constant swearing in lo
<daubers> After a certain point it just seems to imply that the people doing so can't make their point effectivley using acceptable english.
<popey> Pip pip!
<popey> We have had complaints about inappropriate language on uupc ☺
<popey> well, _A_ complaint
<popey> because someone said "damn" I think
<knightwise> seriously ?
<knightwise> and thats bad ?
<popey> Some religious people think so, yes.
<knightwise> oh please
 * oimon wonders if the regular messages from the major are always the last thing in the show..then i know i can stop listening when the najor comes on and won't miss anything else
<knightwise> for christ sake ! :p
<popey> now now ☺
<popey> well, on the ubuntu-users list I found out recently that "w*nker" is seen as a very tame word down-under
<popey> whereas in the UK it's seen as quite a sweary word
 * knightwise has nothing againt religious fanatics or anyone else with imaginary voices in their heads telling them what to do
<popey> those silly colonies and their misuse of our langiage ;)
 * popey shrugs
<hoover> popey: religious people.... *sigh*
 * hoover looks forward to his place at the foot of the beer volcano eventually
 * knightwise sends his praise to the flying spaghetti monster ! Ooooh-Maaahh OOOO-Maaahh
<hoover> lol
<oimon> humm
<s-fox> Hello
<oimon> i don't really follow the news - can someone explain how NotW "hacked into people's phones?" are they referring to voicemail pin codes?
<bigcalm> Good morning kids :)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> i wonder how it was done really
<oimon> i heard a 7/7 survivor saying ""My wife and I were kind of all over the place, we were chatting to friends on the phone, in a very personal and deeply emotional context - and the thought that somebody may have been listening to that just looking for a cheap headline is just horrendous." - surely the wife doesn't leave massive voicemail messages, rather just says "how u doing, call me"
<JGJones> Best security against voicemails? Mine is completely uncrackable.
<dwatkins> You turned off your voicemail, JGJones?
<JGJones> No idea
<JGJones> Never used it :D
<dwatkins> You never use it?
<dwatkins> hehe
<JGJones> No point if you're deaf ;-)
<Laney> what if people leave you messages?
<dwatkins> JGJones: I assume you mostly use your mobile for texting, or are you only partially deaf?
<popey> Laney: i suspect most people leave their pin as default
<dwatkins> mostly as in "as opposed to making calls"
<JGJones> No-one that know me would do that, and if it does happen, more likely to be a wrong number. Either way it'll not get used.
<popey> Laney: there has also been comment that they use "social engineering" on people who work at call centres
<dwatkins> I often get calls from my bank etc. but I guess if you've told them not to call they shouldn't do that
<JGJones> dwatkins, in the early days, just texting, now quite a lot - ie email, twitter, google+, IM (googletalk), video calling and so on
<dwatkins> Is there an online video conferencing system which is fast enough for sign language?
<JGJones> plus when I give out numbers to banks etc - I give them 01234567890
<dwatkins> I do the opposite occasionally - give out the number for my answerphone so people can't call and can only leave a message - not done that for some time though
<JGJones> dwatkins, aye - Google+ Hangout is awesome for a group, although need to test with a larger group (I had 5/6 people)
<JGJones> just a matter of bandwidth though - video resolution is 320x240 so not brilliant, but my wife does regularly call her deaf friend in canada via Skype - the quality's decent enough.
<dwatkins> nifty, I have yet to test this myself. I work with a product which includes video conferencing, but I suspect it's not fast enough to catch everything someone is signing.
<popey> google hangout is good fun
<Daviey> popey: Yeah, i had a pretty good experience with it yesterday.. I was in two seperate hangouts, the first one with 3 people worked great - the second with one person suffered sound issues.
<Daviey> The face switching works pretty damn well tho
<popey> yeah, and echo cancellation
<popey> i just used the mic on my webcam
<bigcalm> Still waiting for access to google+. Am I missing anything?
<popey> its quite good fun
<popey> send me an email to my first dot last at gmail dot com
<popey> (from your gmail account)
<Daviey> bigcalm: you are missing out big style. :)
<Daviey> does that help?
<bigcalm> popey: cheers, one mo
 * popey deletes all the messages on G+ about bigcalm sucking donkeys
<hoover> hey biggi
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> Hey hoovie
<Myrtti> I don't get huddles
<bigcalm> I like huggles
<Myrtti> ie. understand
<bigcalm> Daviey: you're a treasure :)
<Daviey> bigcalm: aye, i am
<bigcalm> Maybe you'll get to tell me the cream egg story in August (if you're going)
<popey> bigcalm: did that work?
<popey> I added you to my "Friends" circle
<bigcalm> I see nothing :(
<popey> booooo
<JGJones> Myrtti, huddle - just a group text chat app for mobiles only (currently only Android) - invite all folks in a circle or selected people and have a IM group chat.
<JGJones> it's just like g+ hangout...except for the video and audio :)
<davmor2> morning all
<bigcalm> My android tablet has a front facing camera, would be nice to be able to use it for such things
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
<oimon> bigcalm: how u getting on with teh tablet?
<davmor2> bigcalm: which tablet?
<davmor2> MooDoo: how's things dude
<bigcalm> oimon: waiting for somebody to port CynogenMod onto it. I've got it rooted and Clockwork recovery running ok though
<oimon> battery life?
<bigcalm> davmor2: Kogan Agora 7" capacitive POS
<bigcalm> oimon: poor. It keeps waking itself up to look for a 3g signal. The device has no 3g hardware. I think they rushed to get 2.3.3 onto it before shipping
<bigcalm> My phone is more useable than the tablet, which is why I rarely bother to turn it on now
<oimon> this is the problem with cheapo tech...we buy it to fulfil an urge, hoping it to be better than it is
<oimon> i was tempted by it too
<oimon> surely it's better than a joggler though :P
<oimon> wonder how many irc users have that word highlighted :)
<popey> heh
<popey> wonder how many jogglers are sat in boxes
<popey> I jailbroke my ipad today
<popey> why did I do this?
<popey> be nice if I could run Arm Ubuntu on it. but unlikely I guess
<oimon> can you run android on it?
<oimon> one of my friends dual boots windows mobile and android on his HTC phone
<gord> can you not install applications that  you couldn't install before?
<popey> i wouldn't want to run android on it
<bigcalm> The tablet has HDMI out, so I guess it might be useful as a presentation device
<popey> gord: i guess
<gord> seems to be the only use case for jailbroken iphones as much as i have heard
<popey> gord: not quite figured out what apps would be useful over and above the ones I have "legitimately"
<gord> maybe flash?
<oimon> wifi hotspot?
<gord> i know adobe had a flash before, not sure if it got out in the wild
<popey> wifi hotspot?
<popey> its not a 3g device
<gord> but yeah, there are eight squillion apps in the app store already, you prolly don't need more
<popey> exactly
<popey> i kinda stared at the cydia store and thought... "I dont need this stuff"
<gord> i don't even root my android device, whats the point?
<oimon> i thought ipads were just for reading the guardian and that bloke from QI's tweets anyway
<gord> they seem to make good cat toys too :)
<oimon> gord: i am considering it so that i can do a full image backup of the phone
<popey> oimon: yes, that's a common misconception from people who dont own them
<gord> which gave me an idea the other day, cat amusement park.
<oimon> popey: due to the marketing
<popey> er, no
<bigcalm> gord: to improve upon the stock OS. Some features in CynogenMod have gone back into stock I think
<popey> due to the closed minds and lack of imagination of apple haters :D
<popey> "It's an ipod, *sheesh* can't be good for anything" </assumption>
<popey> etc
<gord> seriously, no one is interested in cat amusement parks? i thought it was a great idea
<oimon> popey: i was more joking than trolling
<oimon> but i do hear that the ipad version of twitter app only has an RT button and nothing else ;)
<popey> trollolololol
<oimon> and you automatically follow stephen fry when you sign in.
<shauno> that explains everything
<gord> fine, non of you can be part of the million dollar cat amusement park for cats of all ages
 * oimon is a dog person
<oimon> although my dog acts like a cat so i get all the benefits of both
<popey> my cat is on twitter
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/salempope
<shauno> why on earth did I click that
<popey> because you want to be updated whenever my cat tweets?
<gord> followed!
 * dutchie listens to popey's cat's audioboo while waiting out the first night in new minecraft world
<dutchie> *munch munch munch*
<shauno> also, why is goggle's new blackbar different shades of grey in different apps.  what on earth are they up to
<oimon> dunno but i like it on my dark ubuntu theme
<shauno> I don't mind the new layout at all, just not sure why it's not consistent
<gord> its the same shade of black in in chrome/firefox for me
<shauno> mine's giving me a much lighter grey in gmail
<gord> oh right yes, but thats because gmail has a light theme going on
<oimon> gmail is white for me
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<shauno> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23042/gmail.PNG   that's what I'm getting.  just different enough to be head-scratching
<shauno> (yes, I'm fussy)
<dwatkins> shauno: isn't that because you're logged in on one and not on the other?
<danfish> a broadband speed map http://maps.ofcom.org.uk/broadband/
<dwatkins> handy, danfish
<daubers> Ah, tea is the best invention evah
<gord> daaang handbrake-gtk doesn't work anymore
<gord> time to learn the CLI version. or heaven forbid... ffmpeg =\
<daubers> popey: I know someone who was given an ipad, and she says its the best tray for carrying around 2 wine glasses and a bottle of wine at the same time
<shauno> dwatkins: nope, logged in on both  (and just double-checked they're the same user)
<popey> i frequently carry coffee back from the restaurant on mine
<Daviey> I use mine to jack up the car to change the wheel, there is an app for it.
<dwatkins> shauno: they look different for me
<dwatkins> shauno: I mean that I do see much more similar tabs in Google search compared to Google+, as opposed to what you are seeing
<gord> does anyone happen to know why we hide dvdcss? i mean i get that its not installed but not in the repo's seems crazy
<oimon> doesn't restricted-extras install it?
<gord> no its not in the repos
<gord> huh, handbrake runs 2/3 times faster on linux than it does on windows for me, neat
<matti> AlanBell: Thanks, but I don't have G+ account ... I think :)
<matti> Daviey: :)
<oimon> can i replace a AMD sempron 3400+ processor socket M2 with an athlon 64 X2 processor?
<directhex> oimon, you mean AM2?
<oimon> yes
<directhex> yes, some 2006-2007 athlon64 x2's are AM2
<oimon> i have a good machine with crappy processor
<directhex> even a few from 2008
<oimon> how would i know what's compatible?
<penguin42> oimon: I'd check on the website for the manufacturer of your motherboard
<penguin42> oimon: It might also need a BIOS upgrade if you get a more recent processor than was around when it was bought
<popey> gord: hide?
<popey> oh, it's in medibuntu or something isnt it?
<popey> it's a circumvention device, so i guess there's some legal reason
<shauno> they should put it in the repos, but with some geoip-fu, so when americans try to download it, they get E_LANDOFTHEFREE  </troll>
<gord> if you install libdvdread4 you get a script in /usr/share/something that goes to some website (i guess medibuntu) and downloads it. its just crap
<davmor2> gord: oh you mean /usr/share/docs/libdvdread4/libdvdcss_install.sh or something along those lines
<popey> thats the one
<popey> hehe shauno
<popey> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<popey> sitert=http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<popey> yup
<davmor2> popey: hey I was close
<gord> at the very least vlc/totem should pop up a thing saying "i'm so sorry about this, its horrible i know, but could you press Okay to agree to download and install this small library so i can play your dvd properly? again, very sorry!"
<gord> maybe less verbose
<popey> file a bug ☺
<popey> (I agree with you)
<popey> jockey should do it
<popey> or whatever does codec stuff
<gord> well right now its through gstreamer i think, maybe its something for jockey though yeah
<oimon> can anyone suggest an irc room that might be useful for processor upgrade questions?
<popey> ##windows
<popey> :D
<MartijnVdS> zing!
<shauno> man, efnet's nowhere near as bad as I remember.  is the internet actually getting old and boring?
 * penguin42 seems to remember there was a program that sat in an X connection and showed you what all the X commands sent were - but I can't remember the name - anyone?
<hoover> hang on
<hoover> xev
<hoover> ?
<penguin42> that's just events isn't it?
<hoover> I guess
 * penguin42 wants the commands going in the other direction
<hoover> ah sorry
<tugrik> try xspy, xpusher, and possibly xtester
<tugrik> from memory getting them to compile might be "interesting"
<penguin42> oh I can get anything to compile with a large enough hammer
<tugrik> afair they're for keystrokes though... that might not be what you meant by "commands"
<penguin42> no it's not
<penguin42> I want things like the command from the app that changes the mouse pointer shape
<penguin42> X protocol decoding
<tugrik> ah, then I don't know, but... inevitably... I'd be interested in the name of the app when you find it
 * penguin42 thought there was a proxy like thing at one point
<shauno> xmon.sf.net looks prehistoric, but their last update was this month, so may be workable
<penguin42> ah - xscope
<penguin42> shauno: OOh promising
<matti> MartijnVdS: Can I ask you to try to invite me to G+ if you still can?
<penguin42> shauno: Well xmon's last update was 8 years ago in that cvs :-)
<shauno> yeah, I just noticed that.  sf.net/xmon said first of july :/
<shauno> bummer, the description sounded spot on.  but sourceforge strikes again :(
<penguin42> shauno: It was - 9 years ago :-)
<penguin42> looks like xscope is possibly what I want - it's even in git
<penguin42> heck xscope while updated only 5 months ago has an ancient heritage 'xscope was originally written & used on a  Sun3'
<shauno> nice
<hoover> cheers all
<andylockran> anyone working @ Millbank today?
<davmor2> andylockran: the people in millbank are ;)
<andylockran> muahahaha.
<AlanBell> matti: oops, I removed you now, it should stop spamming you
<matti> AlanBell: No, I don't mind :)
<matti> AlanBell: I could use invite from somebody :)
<gord> matti, as far as i know, google stopped sending out invites for a bit, so if someone invites you now you won't get in
<popey> yeah
<directhex> boo
<directhex> cartmanland is not a business model to follow, google!
<gord> ha, now i'm gonna have to dig out that episode
<matti> gord: Oh, thanks :)
<matti> gord: I did not know that :)
<directhex> so much to do at google plus, but you guys can't come!
<directhex> especially stan and kyle, i hate those guys!
<penguin42> bah
<xapel_> is popey here?
<popey> xapel_: he is
<xapel_> aha
<davmor2> xapel_: no popey is over there he isn't here
<xapel_> popey: we were chatting about a magic utility that you are developing to do remote desktop control for mumbuntu...and then you disappeared
<popey> hah
<popey> still developing it
<xapel_> popey: hopefully that was to finish the coding quickly
<xapel_> any idea when it will be ready?
<xapel_> Will you put it in the Software Centre? ppa perhaps? How can I get it, when its done?
<popey> heh, it's barely started
<xapel_> oh
<shauno> you don't just vnc in and ghost-write some stickies for her?
<xapel_> :)
<shauno> that's one thing I've always missed in vnc.  a way to pop up a notification saying "don't panic - it's shaun"
<shauno> people get very odd about their cursor moving without them
<gord> notify-send?
<popey> it does popup
<popey> in ubuntu the default vnc server does anyway
<shauno> ah, ok
<shauno> (I haven't had mother on linux for years.  she married a windows admin who "knew better", and it all went to pot)
 * dogmatic69_ passed bike license \o/
<bigcalm> Well done dogmatic69
<bigcalm> _
<dogmatic69_> ta
<dogmatic69_> i can still say ive never failed a driving test before :)
<oimon> passed my ITIL exam :)
<dogmatic69_> what is that?
<oimon> it's where you learn useless jargon for no reason other than to please managers
<dogmatic69_> oimon: hehe
<dogmatic69_> well done then
<davmor2> oimon: that sounds like a really technical way of saying pebkac and it's a user interface issue
<matti> oimon: Well done :)
<matti> oimon: You are man of the process now :)
<oimon> :(
<davmor2> oimon: congratulations
<oimon> thanks - was a bit of anticlimax in the end
<daubers> Good day all round today
 * daubers got his funding for OU stuff through today \o/
<bigcalm_lappy486> Anybody here use a gmail notifier app that sits in the notification area?
<gord> bigcalm_lappy486,  https://launchpad.net/gm-notify is what you want
<bigcalm_lappy486> I'm trying out different ones, wondering if anybody had settled upon a good one
<bigcalm_lappy486> gord: will have a look, ta
<hamitron> bigcalm_lappy486: you're on a 486? :D
<bigcalm_lappy486> Ooo, this does look promising
<bigcalm_lappy486> hamitron: tis but a geek reference
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> not dedicated enough to retro hardware.... some people
<hamitron> ;)
<directhex> strongbad, if i'm not mistaken
<bigcalm_lappy486> directhex: correct
<directhex> replacing compy386
<bigcalm_lappy486> gord: this app doesn't allow for multiple gmail accounts then?
<jacobw> daubers: what are you studying?
<jacobw> daubers: and \o/
<gord> bigcalm_lappy486, no idea
<gord> bigcalm_lappy486, i have evolution/thunderbird hooked up to my gmail account, it tells me
<bigcalm_lappy486> Ah
<JGJones> That didn't take long...there's already websites springing up for G+ like this - http://gplus.to/ - give yourself a short simple URL to point to your G+ account
<bigcalm_lappy486> Who has gpl.us?
<popey> JGJones: http://gplus.to/popey :D
 * bigcalm_lappy486 grrs
<JGJones> mine's http://gplus.to/jgjones - amazingly enough it matches up with my nick in here...imagine that!
<penguin42> JGJones: Do they steal your credentials at the same time?
<JGJones> penguin42, and your entire bank account too - a fair trade I'll say ;-) - nah, it only point to a public page
 * penguin42 doesn't have google+ yet :-(
 * MartijnVdS has it on the wrong account
<MartijnVdS> as it's not available yet on Apps
<JGJones> MartijnVdS, I have an apps account but also a gmail one so I'm using that and hoping it will be simple to move it over
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: it's simple to export data.. haven't seen an "Import" button yet :(
<pirate> hi, guys
<pirate> I love ubuntu
<brobostigon> Fb video calling using skype, hmm.
<pirate> who has an invite for Google +?
<brobostigon> however, it seems only to be one to one calling, unlike google+'s hangouts, that canbe more than one person tomore thn one person.
<brobostigon> so FB is behind already.
<TheOpenSourcerer> I had an invite to G+ this morning but the url gives a 404 :-(
<brobostigon> :(
<JGJones> OK that's my problem sorted...I only discovered that you can have sign in with multiple Google accounts
<JGJones> so I can view my apps email and continue to sign in with gmail account for G+ and also sign in with work email (also an app account)
<JGJones> brobostigon, you forgot another key thing - FB's video calling depends on Skype (it's already lagging behind on Linux for example). Google's Hangout - it's planned to move it over to WebRTC and make use of open standards such as WebM - it will be done in browsers, no plugins required (Opera, Firefox as well as Chrome all support WebRTC). Skype will require a plugin
<JGJones> Thus if you use Hangout in future - in theory it should "just works"
<JGJones> whereas with facebook "you need to install a plugin"....your plugin is out of date, please install etc etc etc
<ali1234> skype has better telepathy integration today
<ali1234> also i didn't need to install any plugin to make skype work on my phone
<ali1234> also i am not the least bit interested in using a web browser to do everything
<JGJones> ali1234, aye that's true. I'm interested in the different method they're using - Skype is peer to peer. Google's Hangout isn't, it use Google's servers.
<JGJones> mind you - with webRTC being open standard - in theory you could make an app that meet those standard and have it work on Android etc
<brobostigon> JGJones: quite true, yes. what is webrtc ?
<brobostigon> and i would rather use open software, than something closed.
<JGJones> brobostigon, https://sites.google.com/site/webrtc/
<brobostigon> JGJones: thank you,
<JGJones> brobostigon, ironically you realise that Skype actually use VP8 (webM) for their group video calling (in software)?
<brobostigon> JGJones: i didnt know that, interesting.
<JGJones> Dear very very lovely and generous people in here - you all are wonderful
<brobostigon> :)
<JGJones> Just saying that...in no reference whatsoever to the fact that my birthday's in Nov and I want this http://gradualpanic.com/2011/06/want-want-want/
<JGJones> ahem...
<JGJones> ;)
<brobostigon> lol, :)
 * brobostigon simply wants a nexus s.
<brobostigon> unlocked, with an engineering bootloader, :)
<jacobw> :o
<jacobw> cool f1 thing
<brobostigon> and two way NFC, wouldbe cool asell.
<brobostigon> or the S2,
<AlanBell> we have a meeting scheduled for a few minutes from now
<brobostigon> around 8mins,
<AlanBell> ok, so change of plan, lets use this channel rather than the meeting channel
<AlanBell> and generally work together on the reapproval application
<AlanBell> we can use IRC, etherpad, the wiki and perhaps mumble for voice conferencing
<AlanBell> mumble.libertus.co.uk is the mumble server
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I have a Nexus One, and I've been eyeing the Nexus S.. but I don't want to get it when there are "Nexus 3" rumours around :(
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: you have a goodpoint, i couldnt afford one, right now though, either way.
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/reapproval
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: and with my htc dream, i am used to unlocked and engineering bootloader.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: My N1 was unlocked when I got it, I reflashed with US stock firmware (instead of UK/EU Voda firmware it came with)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: (to get updates earlier)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ah, yes, :)
<MartijnVdS> same with my xoom -- though I had to unlock that (easily) manually
<brobostigon> AlanBell: it is asking for a password.
<brunogirin> is the meeting started?
<AlanBell> brobostigon: ooh, hang on I will try and log in as admin and delete your password
<AlanBell> brunogirin: we are having a slow start!
<brobostigon> AlanBell: thank you.
<brunogirin> AlanBell: good, that will help me keep track of the conversation as I'm on a flaky 3G connection :-)
<AlanBell> brunogirin: I am just sending a mail to the list
<brobostigon> AlanBell: i will login with a different username.
<AlanBell> I am struggling to log on to anything with mumble on my laptop
<AlanBell> ok, so activity focussing on this page http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/reapproval
<popey> AlanBell: will join in on mumble shortly, am releasing a podcast
<MartijnVdS> \o/ releasing a podcast
<brobostigon> :)
<bigcalm_lappy486> Release the zombies!
 * MartijnVdS F5s the RSS feed
<AlanBell> !stats
<lubotu3> Statistics for #ubuntu-uk: http://ubuntu-uk.org/ircstats/
<StevenR> hi. I've got some display corruption, pictures seem "ok", but there's some display aliasing, text is all invisible
<StevenR> I can ctrl-alt-f2 to a console (irssi from there). This only occurred when I un-hibernated my laptop this evening. It's never occurred before.
<MartijnVdS> might be a bug in un-hibernating
<MartijnVdS> What kind of graphics chip do you have? Intel? AMD? NVidia? Something exotic?
<StevenR> MartijnVdS: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<StevenR> it's a toshiba T130 (Intel CULV CPU)
<MartijnVdS> I sometimes get a black screen instead of my desktop when I un-screensaver
<StevenR> MartijnVdS: I've been unhibernating and hibernating since november, never seen this before.
<MartijnVdS> try a reboot
<StevenR> (it was lucid then, and I went lucid->mav->natty in ~6 hours
<MartijnVdS> could be a one-off bug
<StevenR> MartijnVdS: yeah, it came back ok after reboot
<StevenR> it'd be nice to know what I could do next time though
<StevenR> I tried closing the lid (suspends to ram) and resuming
<MartijnVdS> "sudo service gdm restart"
<MartijnVdS> that'll stop & restart X
<StevenR> yeah, killing all my apps, etc
<StevenR> (ideally I'd like a less destructive solution :D)
<MartijnVdS> If you find one, I'd like to know too :)
<StevenR> :D
<penguin42> hmm I wonder if there is the possibility of adding to Xorg something that completely reinitialises all the backend - or if that already exists
<oracology> That happens to me sometimes, but it's an actual hard lock where I need to physically reset the machine...I'm not sure of any way to solve your problem besides restarting gdm either...I'll keep looking/thinking.
<brobostigon> gpu lockup?
<oracology> not sure. I have an asus laptop and the scroll lock button flashes to indicate a proper hard lock. if it happens when I can still see things and work, my mouse stops and nothing responds.
<brobostigon> have a look in dmesg, it will say.
<oracology> penguin42: maybe one needs to write something to work with HAL or dbus for "helping" reset the backend for Xorg?
<oracology> brobostigon: i can never see what happened in dmesg when i restart. when it hard locks, i can't do anything with the machine...:(
<brobostigon> oracology: loginto it, via ssh and pull dmesg,
<penguin42> oracology: I suspect between X and the kernel it can have a good go at doing it - it just needs a means of giving it a kick and the drivers writing in such a way to be able to do it - I don't know if that's doable
<oracology> brobostigon: can't. it won't let me login via ssh either.
<oracology> brobostigon: it's practically like having the machine turned off, except it's still on and completely unresponsive :)
<brobostigon> oracology: ok, it isnt gpu lockup then, as it only locks up xorg and libdrm.
<oracology> brobostigon: right. i had always assumed it was something more universal than just the gpu...
<brobostigon> oracology: have a look in your backlogs in /var/log
<oracology> brobostigon: will do the next time it happens. hasn't happened in a few weeks thankfully.
<oracology> brobostigon: thanks for the suggestion. completely forgot about /var/log
<oracology> penguin42: it might be doable by writing some sort of hook script to whatever sits between X and the kernel...i suspect hal or dbus again..? i'm not in the know when it comes to kernel stuff though (or Xorg)...just a thought.
<penguin42> oracology: Oh  I don't think it needs that; you just need to kick either X or the kernel or both
<brobostigon> oracology: :)
<oracology> penguin42: but if you kick X, then that's like restarting gdm. i'm trying to think of a gentler solution like you suggested :)
<penguin42> oracology: Oh by kick I meant something a bit more subtle
<penguin42> oracology: more of a tap on the butt than a kick to the head :-)
<oracology> penguin42: ah but back to square one now...does such a thing exist...it's a really good question actually. i'll see if i can find some answers (after i wake up in the morning) :)
<oracology> 'night all! thanks for the insight/input/discussion!
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ubuntu UK Podcast] S04E10  Sun and Steel - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/07/06/s04e10-sun-and-steel/
<bigcalm_lappy486> regex help needed :) /^[a-zA-Z]{3,4}\d{8}[a-zA-Z]{2}$/
<bigcalm_lappy486> Would that match 1) A to Z, min 3 chars, max 4 chars. 2) 8 digits. 3) A to Z, min/max 2 chars
<bigcalm_lappy486> ?
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> assuming you mean exactly those thre in sequence, rather than each of those three optionally
<BigRedS> bigcalm[revo]: ^^
<Azelphur> what does C10K actually stand for?
<Azelphur> I mean, I know what it means, but never heard what it actually stands for
<BigRedS> it's ten thousand clients isn't it?
<BigRedS> C = clients, 10K = ten thousand?
<Azelphur> fun :)
#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-07
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> Azelphur: C10K would mean Circa 10 thousand
<AlanBell> circa meaning "approximately"
<DJones> Morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning
<diplo> Morning all
<GaardenZwerch_> join
<AlanBell> hi GaardenZwerch
<BigRedS> wow. that was a quiet night!
<daubers> Morning
<bigcalm> Morning peeps, good :)
 * daubers is still tired :(
 * daubers still  can't get onto g+
<oimon> i'm sure in 2 years time, you'll be saying "daubers still can't delete his g+ profile" :)
<daubers> oimon: :p
<BigRedS> haha
<oimon> i will probably join g+ but am even more wary of privacy with google than fb
<oimon> fb play some nasty tricks but at least they leave the option for you to make some stuff private
<daubers> Thought google+ does actually allow you to delete your profile, and the idea of circles was to make stuff private between groups?
<MartijnVdS> yes
<MartijnVdS> and other people can't see the names you give to your circles
<MartijnVdS> (or who's in them, if you configure it like that)
 * popey has a special nutballs circle
<oimon> for now.
<oimon> i'd like to take a look at it though. seems to have got some people excited
<popey> oimon: gimmie email address and I'll try to add you if you want
 * BigRedS still hasn't managed to log into g+ since signing up to it...
<BigRedS> It keeps disliking the browser I point at it and I can't persuade the android app to log in
<popey> heh
 * TheOpenSourcerer just sees a 404
<popey> happy to send invites to people
<bigcalm> popey: ping :)
<popey> just added you
<popey> done TheOpenSourcerer
<TheOpenSourcerer> ty popey
<popey> dunno if you'll get it, they seem to turn the tap on and off
 * bigcalm stares at gmail for the day
<diplo> None of mine have gone through popey  :(
<TheOpenSourcerer> I got a link from AlanBell but I'm still getting the "Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon." page :-(
<czajkowski> aloha
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> yawns
<czajkowski> so it is
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<bigcalm> Gah, that was wird
<bigcalm> weird
<bigcalm> At 51:10 in the latest uupc there is a chirp or something
<popey> is there?
 * popey listens
<bigcalm> I thought it was a notification sound on my machine until I rewound to hear it again
<wintellect> popey's iphone perhaps?  :P
<bigcalm> I was looking though all of my open apps for something that wanted my attention
<bigcalm> It's fairly clear, so it's a notification within the phone recording software I'd say
<popey> during the interview?
<popey> yeah, thats not us
<popey> Les recorded it
<popey> wintellect: so no, not my iphone
<Laney> have we heard the cat in the background lately?
<popey> yes
<popey> mine was being annoying in ep 9
<popey> you can hear it eating from a metal tin
<popey> s/tin/bowl
<Laney> yay
<popey> http://audioboo.fm/boos/397479-lunchtime sounds very much like that
<Laney> ok I just listened to 35 seconds of a cat eating
<Laney> this is what the internet was made for
<bigcalm> I follow popey's cat
<popey> :D
<bigcalm> You should too
<popey> http://twitter.com/salempope
<bigcalm> Ooo, think the coffee is ready
 * bigcalm goes to get wired
<bigcalm> Poor em
<jpds> Laney: You listened to someone eating a cat?
<bigcalm> There's a man eating fish in the river!
<bigcalm> Can be taken both ways
<popey> oh, cat has just tweeted again!
<popey> http://audioboo.fm/boos/406536
<Myrtti> http://www.riemurasia.net/jylppy/media.php?id=83109&c=5
<Myrtti> "Dear customer service. Could you please draw a picture of a monkey riding a giraffe on the first page of the Harry Potter Book I ordered"
<Myrtti> "Sorry but unfortunately we cannot draw anything on the insides of the books. However, I send you attached a picture of a monkey riding a giraffe, hopefully you can print it out and glue it on the book yourself. I'm apologize that my skills of drawing aren't better. BR, [unwithclosed]"
<bigcalm> What's with all of the drawing requests on things that shouldn't have them these days?
<bigcalm> The wonder and joy that is a cat's purr
<AlanBell> Myrtti: http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html
<bigcalm> Oh, so I'm getting hourly disconnections again today eh?
<daubers> Hmm... AlanBell added me to Huddle, but apparently that doesn't count as a g+ invite
<gord> g+ invites aren't going out until they open up again
<daubers> rubbish
 * daubers blames teh googleh
<shauno> makes sense to me.  it's not like google are used to scaling apps to this size.  I imagine they're on the phone to their dell agent right now ;)
<davmor2> morning all
<MattJ> shauno: :)
<daubers> need moar servers
<directhex> "hi, dell? yah, i need a second poweredge please. no no, the 4u one is fine, we've got an entire rack ready for these things"
<hoover> hi all
<bigcalm> Hi hoovie
<hoover> hey biggie
<shauno> bigcalm_: I'd egg mr branson if I were you.  that's some pretty foul nets
<daubers> I often wonder if google do these limited rollouts,  less to manage capacity and more to make the thing seem more desirable
<shauno> I gather they do it a lot more than people notice
<shauno> anywhere they make changes, they roll out to a % at a time.  it's just barely noticable until it creates "haves and have-nots" divides
<directhex> daubers, cartmanland!
<bigcalm_> shauno: it was happening last week. Disconnect every hour at the same time
<bigcalm_> Today it's been 49 mins past the hour since 9am
 * brobostigon tries linux-image-3* from debian experimental, to see if gpu lockup fixed.
<brobostigon> rc5.
<daubers> directhex: Exactley
<X3N> mm this Samsung 900X3A is really nice
<brobostigon> no breakage, phew, :)
<X3N> first samsung laptop in the last 4 years that's really felt good quality
<oimon> just spent another rubbish 1/2 day trying to fix a windows server that won't boot
 * BigRedS notes that he's spent the last hour debugging broken smtp auth with the wrong password :(
<directhex> BigRedS, nice
<directhex> BigRedS, i like debugging sql-based auth when pg_hba.conf keeps getting overwritten with a version that denies my host
<BigRedS> hah, yeah. I was just wondering why it was so sure it was the wrong password...
<BigRedS> haha
<imexil> hi listening to the newest podcasts I would be very interested to learn a bit more about the Wine/Unity launcher set up. Any links available?
<popey> a good question!
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39394/change-icon-of-wine-application-in-unity-launcher
<imexil> I had exactly the same problem when converting another newbie to Ubuntu and he wanted to have his Picasa
<imexil> thanks popey
<imexil> maybe put this link also in the show notes?
<popey> once you tell me it works, I will :D
<imexil> right
<hoover> Damn, my mob trap in minecraft still won't work
<hoover> oops wrong channel ;-)
<hoover> sorry
 * bigcalm points hoover at #ubuntu-uk-minecraft :)
<popey> :D
<daubers> hoover: I annoyed someone on the work minecraft server because I changed the lever on their front door so that it used a piston to slide the block their standing on away and drop them down a pit.........
<daubers> But they should have dug up bits of my railway
<daubers> s/should/shouldn't/
<AlanBell> "work minecraft server"
<bigcalm> Nice :D
<daubers> AlanBell: Indeed
<daubers> AlanBell: What the boss asks for he gets
<AlanBell> the cognitive dissonance is strong in this one
<matti> AlanBell: :)
<dwatkins> AlanBell: my brother wrote a mapping application for Minecraft as part of learning python at work, the lucky thing
<daubers> AlanBell: The ports blocked at all work times except lunch and when I'm stuck on a really crappy support call
<hoover> that's mean daubers
<popey> My very first work experience job had Rogue running on their mainframe. it was only accessible for 2 hours at lunchtime
<popey> the mainframe went insane for those two hours of the day
<daubers> heh
<popey> <- old
<popey> this was in 1988 to be fair
<oimon> i was watching top gear last night and realised that comedian ross noble is a cross between popey and jono bacon
<daubers> My first work experience job was for the Inland Revenue
<imexil> popey: It does normallz help when the show notes followe the chrononical order of the podcast
<imexil> and it helps switching why keyboard properly ;)
<imexil> I was honestly confused hearing the command line love coming up and thinking "hang on did I fall asleep and missed the interviews"
<popey> meh ☺
<popey> they are rarely in order
<imexil> Sorry I'm spoiled by #linuxoutlaws apparently :-D
 * oimon remembers to download the uupc
<popey> meow
<hoover> popey: Installing an RPG on Solaris got me my first admin job in 89
<hoover> the admins took note and immediately hired me ;-)
<popey> heh
<hoover> Can't even remember the name now, it was something nethack like...
<hoover> ah, Omega, that's the one. Terribly buggy, too
<hoover> Two weeks later, I was soldering serial cables and splicing RG58(?) connectors.
 * hoover feels old now
<bigcalm> Oh, BNC
<hoover> yep, that's the name... 10 Mbit / sec shared for an entire department
<daubers> hoover: Puts into perspective the big bundles of fibre that arrived for the new office we're moving into next door. 10GbE to each station in the R&D room
<hoover> daubers: we thought back then 10mbit would last us forever ;-D
<daubers> hoover: In some applications we've worked in, 10GbE hasn't been good enough :(
 * hoover thinks daubers works in the pr0n industry...
<shauno> now 10mbit feels like it's *taking* forever
<daubers> hoover: Funnily enough, that's the one branch of the video industry we've not sold kit into....
<hoover> lol
<hoover> daubers: My guess was close then ;-)
<daubers> hoover: :p
<hoover> Yeah well, the 'net is bound to eat us alive some day
<penguin42> it already has
<hoover> right cheers all, laters
<oimon> having a terrible time with some missing microsoft terminal server licences :(
<oimon> server died and can't find the paper licence with the CALs on
<davmor2> oimon: use the linux oimon it has a terminal server thrown in for free ;)
<oimon> this is to run a windows app :(
<davmor2> oimon: I'm teasing dude :)
<oimon> :'(
<oimon> nothing sucks like a broken windows machine
<davmor2> oimon: I'm pretty sure a dyson would give it a run for it's money :D
<stetho> How do I set an environment variable so it's persistent and available for all users? Specifically I want to set SNMPCONFPATH for all users of a machine but putting this in /etc/environment doesn't seem to work.
<MartijnVdS> stetho: check /etc/environment
<MartijnVdS> stetho: that's read by pam_environment at login
<bigcalm> stetho: after editing /etc/environment don't forget to logout and back in to see changes take effect
<stetho> Done that - even tried restarting
<bigcalm> Works for me :|
<bigcalm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639495/
<stetho> Definitely not working on this system. Something odd going on.
<bigcalm> stetho: do you have another system you can try it out on?
<shauno> while I realise this is entirely off-topic, boy does powerpoint make me nerdrage :/
<shauno> as far as I can tell, there's no way to tell it to use the same language for an entire document.  Every single element is spellchecked in the locale that it's author was using
<davmor2> MOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
<oimon> the problem with fruit, is that you can't tell if it is going to taste disgusting before you buy. got a bag of oranges that are all minging
<pixel8in> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and would like to upgrade to 11.04. My ADSL connection is rather slow for the update, could I update from the Installer CD?
<AlanBell> pixel8in: you can from the alternate CD
<dogmatic69> pixel8in: live CD should do it
 * AlanBell doesn't think the live CD contains packages
<AlanBell> you can do an over the top install without nuking /home
<dogmatic69> "Since Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, Ubuntu Live-CD supports upgrading from the previous Ubuntu installation"
 * dogmatic69 read that on some blog
<dogmatic69> "Download the Ubuntu 11.04 iso and create a Live-CD or Live-USB, then boot from the device, if you have a Ubuntu installed on machine there’s an upgrade option in the installation guide."
<AlanBell> I think that is the "over the top but don't nuke /home" option
<AlanBell> which is probably much the same as doing a package based upgrade
<popey> it does more than that AlanBell
<popey> it also upgrades existing packages
<pixel8in> @dogmatic69: OK, what I have done is download 11.04 iso and have created a CD. Is this what you call "Live-CD"? If so, must I shut down and reboot from the CD? Excuse all the questions, I am still very green.
<dogmatic69> ye, try reboot with the cd in. it should give you an update option.
<dogmatic69> backup first ;)
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Stuart Langridge] LugRadio: temporarily back in the habit - http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2011/07/07/lugradio-temporarily-back-in-the-habit
<MartijnVdS> *\o/*
<pixel8in> @dogmatic69: Thanks, Please explain what you meant by - don't nuke /home" option  ?
<dogmatic69> i did not say that
<pixel8in> My apology, AlanBell said that. Could you please explain.
<pixel8in> @AlanBell: Sorry, I posed my question to the wrong person.  Please explain what you meant by - don't nuke /home" option  ?
<AlanBell> hi pixel8in, so you have downloaded a live CD, the alternate cd is a little harder to find, but it sounds like the one you have is just fine
<AlanBell> Ubuntu stores files in a particular file structure, all the personal stuff is under /home so my home directory with all my stuff is at /home/alan
<AlanBell> the upgrade option in the install does not reformat the disk, it leaves /home alone and upgrades the other stuff around it, which sounds like exactly what you are after
<pixel8in> @AlanBell @dogmatic69 and everyone that has responded, thank you for the advice. Sure I can manage now. Thanks again.
<dogmatic69> np
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] LugRadio Reunion 2011 - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/07/lugradio-reunion-2011/
<daubers> lo
<MartijnVdS> \o daubers
 * daubers is not terribly awake
<MartijnVdS> daubers: have you tried a bucket of cold water?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Considered a cold shower.....
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I suspect it's just the calm after a busy day making me doze
<daubers> Need to do some android stuff for work tonight
<MartijnVdS> "tonight" + "work" don't mix :)
<daubers> Heh, only way I could convince the office that we shouldn't build stuff for iPhones
<daubers> That and objective c is pretty nasty
<MartijnVdS> it's very lock-in, but if you know it it's not that bad
<MartijnVdS> but yeah, android > ios
<daubers> I kinda understand objective c, but working in xcode hurts
<daubers> All the "Have to drag attach a button to code" is really slow
<daubers> !echo
<popey> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<MartijnVdS> !beep
<daubers> lubotu3's job is easy :(
<daubers> Weeeeeeeeeeee
<daubers> OU Course paid for
<bigcalm> Oh this is irritating. Why does Eclipse not show scrollbars with the default desktop theme?
<bigcalm> daubers: good luck
<daubers> bigcalm: THe overlay thing doesn't work well in eclipse :(
<daubers> bigcalm: You can disable it for that app by modifying the the .desktop files
<daubers> bigcalm: Also... thanks :)
<bigcalm> Heh
<daubers> bigcalm: /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop <-- That file
<bigcalm> Ta
<daubers> Change the exec line to read Exec=env LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 eclipse
 * daubers has done this on 4 machines so far
<daubers> apparently it is blacklisted, but the blacklisting doesn't work for some reason
<daubers> Something to do with symbolic links, it's been marked "won't fix" :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/eclipse-ubuntu/+bug/769277
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 769277 in Eclipse for Ubuntu "Eclipse shows overlay scrollbar but when i hover there is no scroll handles" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bigcalm> The wrotters!
<bigcalm> -w
<bigcalm> Humm. I added it, restarted Eclipse but no change
<bigcalm> Ah, there we go
<daubers> \o/
 * bigcalm slaps something about a little
<bigcalm> Handy you were in here while I was moaning about it ;)
<daubers> heh :) Using eclipse everyday means it annoyed me very quickly
<MartijnVdS> vim + ctags \o/
<daubers> MartijnVdS: The android debugger in eclipse is the awesomeness
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Eclipse feels to slow for me, can't get used to it
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I used to think that until I got a decent laptop with oodles of RAM
<MartijnVdS> also.. I get confused (do I need to create a file? a class? a package? half a tree?)
<bigcalm> Eclipse is horrible on Windows. Works much better under Linux
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Huh? I just manage things like that myself
<MartijnVdS> daubers: I have 8G and if it's my Intel graphics, I think it might have other problems
<MartijnVdS> daubers: also, eclipse drops .project files everywhere
<MartijnVdS> and it doesn't handle trailing whitespace at all
<daubers> Heh :) Works fine on my 4G
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I think that last bit depends on which plugin you're using (i.e. cdt, pydev or whatnot)
<daubers> I used to do the vim thing, but got far too used to the nice things eclipse can do for you
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Have you used ctags properly? :)
<MartijnVdS> (also, I write Perl, and Eclipse's Perl support is a bit horrible)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: It's not just syntax highlight, things like fixing my includes in ADT with a single mouse click is loverly
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Should be possible to write a vim plugin for that.. also -- omni-completion
<daubers> MartijnVdS: But I don't need to! Eclipse does it already
<MartijnVdS> daubers: I don't need to do it, so I don't miss the feature :)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Being able to read the docstring for the function I'm using by hovering over it is also very nice
<MartijnVdS> daubers: omnicompletion can do that :)
<daubers> :)
<daubers> Also, the GUI designer thing for android works nice in eclipse (though you could edit the raw xml yourself)
 * AlanBell needs to set up eclipse for android stuff
<MartijnVdS> I never found that feature
<daubers> being able to hide chunks of code when you're just figuring out how somethings put together is nice
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Which one?
<MartijnVdS> the GUI designer
<daubers> AlanBell: If you want to run stuff on your phone with the debugger, you need to do some udev magic
<AlanBell> yeah, I had that set up before to do tethering
<AlanBell> now tethering is there by default
 * daubers uploads a screeny
<daubers> MartijnVdS: http://www.daubers.co.uk/~matt/android1.png
<MartijnVdS> that's like glade
<daubers> excuse the manky in design gui
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I suspect it's based on glade
 * daubers needs to throw together a small django app to get some stuff from a db and into json for that thing
<bigcalm> Looks like glade
<bigcalm> Glade was much fun :)
<daubers> AlanBell: Android is slightly annoying to code for, bit less so than Web OS, a lot less so than iPhones
<daubers> but DDMS really is fantastic
<AlanBell> I need to make an app that lets the user record 3 minutes of audio and upload it
<daubers> ....... for what?
<daubers> AlanBell: Best to start here for that http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/media/index.html#capture :)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: .. to upload hacked voicemails?
<AlanBell> sheesh, no!
<AlanBell> for uploading bedtime stories read out to sweet little offspring
<popey> ah funny you should say that
<AlanBell> the plan is to reinvent and relaunch http://astoryforbedtime.com/
<popey> I have been playing with recording stories as i read them to the kids
<AlanBell> and this time maybe make some money
<matti> '
<matti> ;]
<popey> I have been using audioboo on my phone as I actually read to the kids
<AlanBell> yeah, something like that
<popey> i do think the name "kiddiecast" needs rethinking
<popey> how does the copyright work?
<AlanBell> happy to rethink
<AlanBell> copyright works by negotiation with the publishers
<AlanBell> generally they say yes
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> childrens book publishers think differently
<AlanBell> they know the value is in the pictures and the paper
<popey> site is a bit broken too ☺
<AlanBell> probably
<AlanBell> joomla 1.x
<popey> ah
<TheOpenSourcerer> rather old...
<popey> I'd contribute
<AlanBell> anything specifically broken? looks OK to me
<popey> yes
<TheOpenSourcerer> It will be moving home soon so probably a good time for a refresh
<popey> http://www.astoryforbedtime.com/index.php?option=com_remository&func=fileinfo&id=48
<popey> click "play now"
<popey> i get a popup with "missing plug-in"
<TheOpenSourcerer> Works for me
 * AlanBell listens to missa
<popey> chrome on ubuntu 11.04
<TheOpenSourcerer> Melissa had a cold I think.
<popey> have you got manky js in there to prevent "view source"?
<AlanBell> yeah, broken in chromium
<AlanBell> no manky js
<AlanBell> view source is broken in chromium though
<AlanBell> believe it or not this was not extensively tested in chromium in 2007
<popey> hah
<popey> not
<popey> :D
<popey> do you only want people reading books to the mic?
<popey> i mean, I was going to read to my kids and include any stupid comments they make :D
<TheOpenSourcerer> popey: That was the idea - capture the fun, giggles etc...
<TheOpenSourcerer> make others think - that sounds fun! I will have to click here and buy that book for my kids.
<AlanBell> yup, absolutely not a professional audio book read by $celeb of the week
<popey> ah, excellent
<TheOpenSourcerer> although that would be a good idea too
<popey> I'll do some of that
<AlanBell> yeah, but that is a different copyright conversation
<popey> oh
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yes. Julian Clary reading "wind in the willows" would be interesting
<TheOpenSourcerer> I could go and see if Damon Hill would like to read Rory the Racing Car. He only lives down the road.
<AlanBell> celebrites could do recordings, but on the same basis as everyone else really
<popey> so, if I read some book to my kids, I record it, send it to you.. then what?
<AlanBell> then I put them on the site for everyone to share
<AlanBell> and you can download a bunch, burn to CD let the kids play them whenever
<AlanBell> and there is a vote system
<AlanBell> http://www.astoryforbedtime.com/index.php?option=com_graphitory&Itemid=28
<shauno> so librivox with a narrower audience?
<AlanBell> kind of
<AlanBell> but not public domain books
<AlanBell> current picture books
 * popey wonders if he can extract his audio from audioboo
<popey> http://forum.audioboo.fm/discussions/questions/15-download-a-boo
<popey> win
<popey> http://audioboo.fm/boos/406536-so-sleepy.mp3
<popey> ok, will do one tomorrow night then
<AlanBell> popey: loads of info herehttp://www.astoryforbedtime.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=25
<AlanBell> popey: loads of info here http://www.astoryforbedtime.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=25
<popey> how does the revenue share work?
<AlanBell> "share"?!?
<popey> Oh
<popey> Oh dear.
<AlanBell> that would be an interesting feature to think about adding
<AlanBell> total site revenue to date < £10
<popey> :D
<AlanBell> it was just creeping up to £10 when Amazon put the minimum payout threshold up to £50
<AlanBell> so collected revenue is zero
<AlanBell> however I think the concept is sound
<AlanBell> at the time there was a completely different technology and marketing environment
<AlanBell> we need to massively lower the barrier to recording audio
<AlanBell> so "install audacity, go on it is free and easy" is far far too hard for people to do
<ali1234> audacity suuuuuucks
<AlanBell> it is a bit overcomplicated but it works
<ali1234> except when it crashes for no reason
<AlanBell> windows sound recorder sucks
<ali1234> with no backtrace and no error message
<AlanBell> anyhow, it was too hard
<AlanBell> plus the marketing needs to be done properly and actually get to parents, I tried, but failed
<AlanBell> stuff like mumsnet now exists
<ali1234> so wait
<ali1234> how is it legal for you to do this?
<AlanBell> because I got permission from the rights holders
<AlanBell> and convinced them it wasn't audio books
<ali1234> but... it clearly is audio books
<AlanBell> some of them sent me free books to record
<AlanBell> nope, it isn't
<AlanBell> it isn't professional recordings with a paid artist
<AlanBell> they are not being distributed for money
<AlanBell> I convinced them they should let me do it for free to promote their book sales
<AlanBell> and I would get a standard affiliate link cut
<AlanBell> actually it was early 2006 that we put this together
<AlanBell> daubers: so, install eclipse from the repos?
<daubers> AlanBell: yup
<daubers> AlanBell:: You need to download the tools from developer.android.com and there's an eclipse plugin too
<AlanBell> yeah
<daubers> 'tis quite easy
<bigcalm> How do you order things in top by memory usage?
 * daubers heads to bed
<TheOpenSourcerer> bigcalm type "m"
<popey> I think you mean M
<bigcalm> TheOpenSourcerer: that just hides the memory line
<bigcalm> popey: ta
<TheOpenSourcerer> popey: as always is right :-)
<TheOpenSourcerer> "M"
<popey> _always_
<popey> wow
<popey> :D
<bigcalm> Oh, what a surprise: Java -> FireFox -> Gimp -> npviewer -> Xorg
 * TheOpenSourcerer wonders if popey is __EVER__ wronog
<popey> I think you mean "wrong"
<popey> no.
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<bigcalm> LOL
<popey> :D
<popey>       [======>..............]  resync = 33.8% (1321855488/3907023872) finish=729.6min speed=59050K/sec
<TheOpenSourcerer> I quite like the look of wronog
<popey> come _on_
<bigcalm> And how do you show memory in MB instead of KB?
 * TheOpenSourcerer has moved our CRM to a new server and will now go and prepare for a day's golf tomorrow. ZZzzzzz...
<popey> i dont think you can bigcalm
<bigcalm> Never mind then :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> might be able to in htop
<bigcalm> 4gb in this laptop, 346mb free. Do I see if I can use 8gb instead?
<popey> dstat is quite nice
<popey> bigcalm: what does free -m say ?
<popey> or free -g :D
<popey> -/+ buffers/cache:          2          5
<bigcalm> Ah, yes
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639743/
<xapel> I have some photos in Shotwell with the wrong timestamp. I have changed the timestamp, but the photos is still in the wrong physical folder on the disk. Is there a way of moving it to the right folders?
<popey> you have lots free
<popey> 1.6GB
<bigcalm> Oh, in that case, yay
<popey> the rest is disk cache
<bigcalm> Yeah, I don't want to dip into swap
<bigcalm> I wonder if I can change the CPU in this laptop
<popey> unlikely
<popey> what laptop?
<bigcalm> That's what I thought
<bigcalm> Dell Studio 1558
<popey> nah
<bigcalm> I was a cheap bugger and ordered an i3
<bigcalm> Should have got the i5
<popey> what you doing thats slow?
<popey> eclipse? :D
<bigcalm> Na, it's quick enough (quicker than if I'm using it on Windows on my beefy workstation)
<bigcalm> The boot time on this laptop is a bit pants though
<popey> i just ordered two more SSDs
<popey> I ♥ SSD
<popey> gonna play with 11.10
<bigcalm> Blimey, made of monies :P
<popey> hqh
<popey> er
<popey> hah
<popey> only small ones
<popey> Ubuntu doesn't need much luckily :D
<bigcalm> Would be nice to move over the SSDs on all of my machines. Except that Steam likes a lot of space
<popey> i have steam on one :D
<popey> well, windows 7 and steam
<popey> no other apps though
<popey> well, chrome and putty :D
<AlanBell> I am using an SD card as an SSD
<popey> Feel the speed!
<AlanBell> hear the silence
 * StevenR installs 300MB of updates for his father (maverick -> natty upgrade on saturday)
<gord> lower power consumption with an ssd too :)
<gord> though the sd i am using in my netbook is unbarably slow, if anything swaps, it kills it
<WelshDragon> Is there a way to prevent linux trying to access specific blocks of memory?
<Ricey> evening all :)
<popey> why?
<WelshDragon> popey, slightly faulty stick. Would be an interim solution before replacing it. A friend of mine told me it used to be possible of older operating systems. No idea about linux though.
<WelshDragon> on*
<popey> I have never heard of any OS being able to prevent access like that
<bigcalm> On a physical drive you can mark bad blocks
<bigcalm> But I don't know how
<bigcalm> Or if it's possible on memory
<WelshDragon> okies, ta anyway
<Ricey> i hate doing this....  :(
<Ricey> taking linux off a computer
<webpigeon_web> don't oses do that dm
<webpigeon_web> for kernel memory?
<webpigeon_web> (mark it as not accessable for user programs)
<popey> Ricey: ☹
<Ricey> i've just had a sign from above though ;)
<Ricey> popped in the xp disk and it can't see the hard drive! :D
<popey> Someday I'm going to replace OSX on the iMac in the kitchen with Ubuntu
<hamitron> saw it through the window? ;/
<popey> but not yet
 * hamitron is installing Ubuntu 10.04
<popey> I'm installing 11.10 tomorrow :D
<hamitron> even after all my rants and moans :))
<WelshDragon> Grub apparantly has a badram command :)
<popey> nice
<popey> thats a new one on me
<Ricey> indeed
<Ricey> so why wouldn't an xp install disk see the hdd when a livecd can?
<hamitron> no drivers for the controller?
<Ricey> thats what i first thought, but it's only a netbook
<hamitron> is it a special netbook?
<Ricey> and no way of changing it in the bios either
<Ricey> compaq 311c
<Ricey> so not reaqlly
<Ricey> -q
<hamitron> dunno, unless it is some weird chipset
<Ricey> mebbe, the initial fault was a corrupted partition install
<Ricey> that could've screwed it, but i've replaced the mbr
<webpigeon_web> xp doesn't support sata out the box...
<Ricey> it might be as simple as that
<Ricey> didn't they put sata support in sp3 tho?
<Ricey> anyhoo, i might just say man up and use ubuntu like a proper user should ;)
<webpigeon_web> if your disk has sp3, but i've always had to burn my own + drivers
 * hamitron presses F6 and uses a floppy disk
<Ricey> it's an sp3 install cd
<Ricey> i should too, except i have no floppy drive!
<webpigeon_web> you havr floppy disks?!
<hamitron> I jsut confessed to using XP :-o
<hamitron> :(
<Ricey> lol
<Ricey> i'm worse, i've admitted to trying to install it ;)
<webpigeon_web> hamitron: and having floppy disks...
<hamitron> too right I have floppy disks
<hamitron> I do have 2 comps without though
<bigcalm> Do people still use reset stylesheets?
<Ricey> good ole google, yup it needs the nvidia ion sata drivers to work
<Ricey> nothing is easy with windows
<hamitron> hmmm
<hamitron> just realised how close it is to the next LTS release
<hamitron> :/
<Ricey> less than a year!
<hamitron> less than 2 years till 10.04 is dropped
<Ricey> lol
<Ricey> btw anyone tried this google plus thing yet?
<hamitron> and as I can't upgrade to 12.04 :(
<Ricey> why not?
<hamitron> some of my cpu are too old
<Ricey> ah
<Ricey> lol @ bbc3
<Ricey> family guy
<bigcalm> Old ep?
<hamitron> not got bbc 3 either
<hamitron> haha
<Ricey> not seen this one
<hamitron> less than a month till they turn off my tv signal too
<hamitron> :/
<Ricey> stewie gone back in time to warsaw
<Ricey> ours goes on 3 aug too
<hamitron> I've had 2 digiboxes so far, and both have broken
<Ricey> thankfully i'm fairly near the transmitter
<hamitron> and neither got a decent signal
<Ricey> not good, i need to get my freesat HD box running again
<hamitron> we're on our 2nd aerial too
<hamitron> haha
<Ricey> need to put a dish up
<hamitron> birds keep pulling these new ones to pieces
<Ricey> lol
<hamitron> :/
<Ricey> shotgun?
<hamitron> don't tempt me
<Ricey> 2 shotguns?
<hamitron> but air riffle is better for birds
<hamitron> ;/
<Ricey> too accurate, you need the scatter effect with birds
<hamitron> that will take the aerial with them!
<hamitron> :D
<Ricey> if it's broken already...
<hamitron> well, I'll see what happens with the tv signal first
<hamitron> I'm 58 miles from my transmitter
<hamitron> and in a valley
<Ricey> they should up the power
<hamitron> yeh
<Ricey> they've shortened ours too
<hamitron> but not gonna trust their word
<Ricey> no longer the highest in europe
<hamitron> see how it goes
<hamitron> ;)
<Ricey> indeed
<hamitron> we have 2 aerials on the house
<Ricey> need to get ours out of the loft
<hamitron> so no need to spend money on another for testing
<hamitron> hmmmm
<hamitron> !nvidia
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hamitron> I swear the nvidia binary driver is slower than the free one
<hamitron> :/
<Ricey> lol
<Ricey> probably, which card do you have?
<Ricey> lol @ family guy again
<hamitron> 16Mb Geforce 2
<Ricey> an older one, have you got the right binary blob?
<hamitron> 96 driver
<Ricey> aye
<hamitron> omfg
<Ricey> ?
<hamitron> the 3d effects are enabled by default? :-o
<hamitron> all ok now
<hamitron> :D
<Ricey> :D
<hamitron> was so slow, didn't recognise the effects
<hamitron> haha
<Ricey> lol
<Ricey> right time for sleeps, that 4 letter dirty word tomorrow.....
<Ricey> work :(
 * hamitron is on holiday
<hamitron> ;)
<Ricey> don't rub it in ;)
<hamitron> what? that I am on holiday?
<Ricey> not had a day off since weekend before last
<hamitron> :D
<Ricey> yes
<Ricey> ;)
<hamitron> you prob have a lot more holiday then me
<Ricey> need to use it up, but prob won't have the chance
<Ricey> got 3 more weeks at home then to the states for 4 months on a course
<hamitron> I just give myself 2 weeks per year
<hamitron> :/
<Ricey> :)
<hamitron> plus bank holidays
<hamitron> \o/
<hamitron> anyways, laters
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> I think I may play some games
<Ricey> laters - night all
<gord> my tv told me i had a text on my phone, i love the future sometimes :)
<WelshDragon> What button is CR short for?
<bigcalm> Enter
<bigcalm> Carriage Return
<bigcalm> \n
<shauno> for backwards-compatibility with typewriters :)
<bigcalm> ctrl+m
<bigcalm> Actually \r
 * bigcalm smiles and goes back to coding
<WelshDragon> Oh
<WelshDragon> ok
<popey> 167827
<popey> er
<popey> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167827
<popey> el-cheapo SSD
<popey> could be good as a boot disk, with data on rotating rust
<popey> directhex: what is you call them? discs of rust?
<bigcalm> Ooo
<bigcalm> Aww
<bigcalm> 32gb used on revo's hdd
<popey> /dev/sda1             145G   11G  127G   8% /
<popey> \o/
<popey> not much used on mine
<popey> it's only my ssh end point though
<bigcalm> 22gb used on my parent's viglen
<bigcalm> Hummz
<popey> vigeln is ide
<bigcalm> Poo
<popey> heh
<bigcalm> Can you tell Steam to use a drive other than C: yet?
<hamitron> I wish you could tell it a different drive to backup local files to :/
<hamitron> without mounting a drive on the backup folder
<popey> no idea
<directhex> popey: the agility 3 is an excellent drive, but 30gb won't go far
<popey> true enough
<popey> for / should be fine?
#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-08
<ball> On a Xubuntu box, how do I ask the cpu temperature?
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Community Leadership Summit 2011  A Few Weeks Away! - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/08/community-leadership-summit-2011-a-few-weeks-away/
<bigcalm> Good early morning peeps
<BigRedS> g'morning!
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> MooDoo, I must say Nottingham was dead as a door nail on Tuesday :(
<diplo> Quietest I've ever seen it!
<popey> Morning.
<hoover> morning all
<Myrtti> I just realised that I probably can attend OggCamp this year.
<popey> yay!
<Myrtti> all things being equal and nothing that can't be postponed by a week waiting for me in Finland...
<AlanBell> great!
<Myrtti> I'm trying very hard to find good things in life, as you may have noticedc
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> yay
<Myrtti> in the meantime, I'll amuse myself with googling expensive cars, jewelry and home appliances.
<AlanBell> one of these things is not like the others
<popey> mmmm white goods
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<bigcalm> Myrtti: \o/
<Myrtti> does a 3D printer that prints with chocolate count as a home appliance?
<danfish> morning
<BigRedS> Myrtti: It counts as *the* home appliance
<danfish> Myrtti: a 3d printer that prints with chocolate will soon count as a basic human right ;)
<Myrtti> on the other hand, I'm also googling robotic lawnmowers and air source heat pumps
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: Robotic lawn mowers? Like a Roomba's big brother? :)
<Myrtti> Husqvarna has had robotic lawn mowers before roombas existed :-)
<danfish> hmm - nasty wet day and afternoon off
<BigRedS> robotic lawn moweres sounds like a hilariously scary idea
<BigRedS> I want one
<BigRedS> autonomous whirly blades of death
<danfish> think it's time to give the pink laptop an ubuntu spray can pimping
<danfish> BigRedS: combine that with one of those quadcopters...very scary
<Myrtti> yeah well I've recently gained an ownership of a detached house on a hillside with lots of bushes and odd shaped plantings that nobody wants or enjoys to mow...
<Myrtti> so giving the job to our robotic overlords would be nice, if I only had the money to invest on such gear.
<Gary> once you start on that route, they will soon take over and we'll all be dammed!
<Myrtti> strictly speaking I've recently gained an ownership of a half of a detached house
<danfish> Myrtti: an arduino, a chainsaw, old lawnmower and some glue - job done :)
<Myrtti> I've not yet decided should I go carve my half with an axe
<Myrtti> or just dynamite the house down and split the pile of rubble into halfs and quarters
<Myrtti> danfish: that sounds terribly like work
<oimon> pay a teenager to maintain it
<Myrtti> oimon: there's more truth in your words than you know...
<Myrtti> sadly :-|
<Myrtti> aw, now I need to balance this discussion out with pictures of expensive jewelry
<daubers> Morning
<popey> lo
<bigcalm> Yello
<danfish> ah daubers, just the man. Myrtti needs an arduino powered, chainsaw and strimmer-wielding deathbot to trim the garden
 * popey glances out the window
<popey> me too!
<daubers> danfish: unfortunatley the wife has rules about things that a) Might break the law, b) might kill someone and c) Might end up taking over the universe and using it's subjugated human slaves to inflict terrible crimes upon the rest of the universe and any parallel to this one
<daubers> Otherwise, I'd be there with my soldering iron ready
<Myrtti> aw
<daubers> She threatened to put it in her wedding vows
<danfish> daubers: it's always the little details.........
<daubers> danfish: Yup :(
<MartijnVdS> daubers: you're really that close to taking over the world with robots? :)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: When you're wife trains in law, she quickly learns to not leave any stone unturned
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I think there was also a clause about getting the law changed so I could specifically do something was also frowned upon also
<MartijnVdS> haha :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<czajkowski> aloha
<s-fox> Hello czajkowski , how things your neck of the woods?
<czajkowski> ntb, could end up in A&E befor the day is out as i can't move and i've a flight to get in the morning so a day of lying in bed is ahead of me
<czajkowski> on the plus side caught up with entire family yesterday
<czajkowski> so that should do me for another 12 months
<AlanBell> heh
 * AlanBell sends hugs
<czajkowski> wanted to go to lahinch today but need to be in the house for a call at 5:30
<czajkowski> been a long week
<czajkowski> next week will feel like a holiday
<AlanBell> I am off to Berlin next week
<czajkowski> nice
<s-fox> Fun
<daubers> czajkowski: Still got back problems?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> driving walking standing travelling hasn't helped this week
<daubers> urgh
<StevenR> czajkowski: tried the McKenzie books/method?
<czajkowski> StevenR: they used to work great now too sore to do them
<StevenR> czajkowski: ahh :(
<czajkowski> waiting to go back and get 4 epidurals in back week after next
<czajkowski> so hopefully sorted
<daubers> Hmmm... OU course starts the day before I go to Egypt for 10 days..... not the best timing ever...
<StevenR> less optimal
<daubers> Oh well, eeepc is going to egypt
<daubers> might retrofit some dust filters to the air vents
<popey> ok, canon T2i
<popey> er oops
<davmor2> morning all
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<BigRedS> good morning brobostigon
<willz> hey all
<brobostigon> orning BigRedS
<brobostigon> hi willz
<Xenope> can i ask some retarded ubuntu questions lol
<BigRedS> On-topic discussion? If you must :)
<Daviey> Xenope: That, we cannot answer until you've asked them.
<brobostigon> Xenope: fire away,
<Xenope> lol, well how can i install a twitter client that actually works
<Xenope> i've tried several they don't connect lol
<brobostigon> Xenope: gwibber works,
<Xenope> I shall try it now :)
<brobostigon> :)
<bigcalm> brobostigon: oxymoron
<brobostigon> bigcalm: ?
<popey> Xenope: hotot is apparently good
 * oimon uses hotot
<popey> brobostigon: humour
<brobostigon> popey: oh, ok.
<bigcalm> Atempted
<brobostigon> bigcalm: sorry i didnt get it,
<bigcalm> One might also say that those two words are mutually exlusive
<Xenope> huzza! this seems to be working fine, danke
<popey> Xenope: you exobuzz?
<Xenope> I don't knwo what that means
<popey> nvm
<Xenope> explain and I shall answer :P
<popey> dont worry
<Xenope> Ah, the answer is no..
<bigcalm[revo]> What am I still doing here?
<bigcalm> Silly revo
 * popey hugs his revo(s)
<bigcalm> Actually, it's one 'toy' purchase that is in everyday/constant use
<popey> heh, ditto
<Daviey> and here.
<BigRedS> My brother got a revo on the grounds that it'd be easier for him to bring it round to mine to make me fix it :(
<oimon> i have a load of linux machine in my office that are perfectly quiet, but as soon as i get a windows box in the room, it is always "doing something"...tinkle tinkle of the hard drive all day long
<oimon> even with no apps open
<Daviey> I am impressed with it's hd playback.
<popey> is yours a frontend?
<Xenope> just set the hard drive to stop spinning after a while ?
<Daviey> oimon: I have an ARM netbook here.. it freaks me out because it makes no sound.. I almost want a buzzer in it, just to let me know it's on.
<Daviey> "comfort sound"
<oimon> lol
<Daviey> popey: yah
<oimon> SSD too Daviey?
<oimon> the XP tinkle click tinkle is v irritating
<popey> is that a toshiba ac100 ?
<Daviey> oimon: Has SDHC/MMC on the mainboard
<Daviey> popey: yah
<popey> does it have SATA on the mobo?
<popey> do us a "sudo lshw -html > make_alan_jealous.html"
<Daviey> not opened it yet, but the case would not fit it in TBH.
<Daviey> popey: will do late, it's in the car.
<popey> Daviey: feel free to give it to me
<popey> gord: do you still use yours?
<Daviey> oh yes.
<gord> popey, yup, i drag it around the house with me - its a nice little machine
<popey> reminds me, I still have the meenee here :D
<DJones> AlanBell: Is this any interest? http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/08/cabinet_office_negotiates_with_microsoft/
<AlanBell> a little bit
<AlanBell> not massively surprised
<AlanBell> DJones: today is a good day to release bad news
<DJones> AlanBell: Thats very true
<AlanBell> DJones: seen what I am working on with the Cabinet Office?
<DJones> I think I read something you gave a link to recently
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/alanbell_libsol/status/89284347508695040
<AlanBell> or in fact what the hell, have a play with it http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:3000
<DJones> Ah yes, I saw that earlier
<AlanBell> there should be a production version of that on a .gov.uk domain in a few weeks
<popey> AlanBell: you do realise that the url is effectively public anyway
<popey> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22Would+Open+Source+software+protect+me+from+a+Zombie+Invasion%3F%22
<AlanBell> yeah, it isn't a massive secret
<AlanBell> just don't want people getting confused
<stgraber> popey: though these results don't point to :3000 (at least here), so you'd just get a 404
<AlanBell> aahh, it was on port 80 for a few hours, must have been spidered when it was
<popey> ah
<popey> good point
<popey> i do love how stgraber stays dormant for weeks then pops up with useful comments now and then
<popey> an asset to the channel ;)
 * Gary farts
 * popey wafts
<stgraber> :)
<vflinux> Hi for all..
<vflinux> I'm in London and looking for a job like a Linux administrator or support.
<vflinux> May can someone help me?
<oimon> are you experienced?
<vflinux> a litle
<vflinux> I work a 10 years with linux
<kirrus> vflinux: are you willing to move?
<AlanBell> get your CV to a bunch of agencies
<vflinux> I was certified Conectiva Linux
<daubers> agencies are evil :(
<vflinux> I sent my CV for a lot of agencies
<vflinux> but till now
<daubers> If I wanted to run a crime syndicate, I'd start a job agency
<vflinux> nothing...
<vflinux> :(
<BigRedS> vflinux: fancy working in a noc in cambridgeshire?
<daubers> vflinux: Following the linux jobs mailing list?
<oimon> vflinux: do you have a valid work permit to work in the UK
<vflinux> yes
<vflinux> I'm Brazilian / Italian Citzen
<oimon> also ensure that the English on your CV is immaculate
<BigRedS> vflinux: email jobs@positive-internet.com if you're up for working in cambridgeshire
<oimon> grammatical errors on the CV have a tendency to put some employers off
<BigRedS> Please. I'd like to have less work to do :)
<oimon> my wife watches a lot fo escape to the country and i'm getting tempted to up sticks
<BigRedS> oimon: you can come here, too :)
<vflinux> Grate
<vflinux> Well
<vflinux> I'll send my cv for this email
<kirrus> Let us know when you've sent it (myself or BigRedS) and we'll poke someone to go and check the email :)
 * oimon has had a nightmare of a week with a windows server :(
 * Myrtti rubs her chin and considers sending a CV herself
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<kirrus> Please do, the more the merrier! It's linux sysadmin / tech support, for website hosting. No windows servers here ;)
<Gary> kirrus: meh :'(  that last bit made me cry
<kirrus> Well, almost no windows servers. For some reason, finding someone who'll do door-control systems on linux is almost impossible
 * Gary sadly supports windows servers
<Gary> kirrus: can I support your door access system then?
<daubers> kirrus: I know a couple of people who made one of those for the comp sci soc at Swansea
<daubers> kirrus: All rfid and lovely
<vflinux> Hi
<popey> daubers: not all agencies are evil
<vflinux> I sent my cv for the email above
<kirrus> Gary: heh.. it's a single box, I don't think it needs support, considering half of us run windows at home for gaming. You could always apply as a trainee for switching to 'nix full time :)
<vflinux> My cv is not a "Greate Deal"
<kirrus> daubers: cool! Have they got a site or 'code available? It might not work with our (proprietory) RFID card readers, is the only down side
<kirrus> vflinux: I'll let someone know
<Gary> kirrus: hehe, I'd love to work at a noc, but with a mortgage and 15 years windows support exp. I can't afford the step sideways
<vflinux> If you can help me...
<vflinux> I pay a beer for us \o/!
<vflinux> I'm in London a 40 days
<vflinux> no money no laptop no girls, no linux...GRRRRRRRRRR
<MartijnVdS> vflinux: No linux AND no girls?
<kirrus> Gary: that's a shame :( Any chance you'd be able to find a dual-host, so that you'd be able to get the linux experience?
<daubers> kirrus: Drop them an email
<daubers> kirrus: http://sucs.org/
<daubers> kirrus: http://projects.sucs.org/projects/doorcode
<kirrus> daubers: cheers! I've passed it onto the guy who's been trying to replace the windows box :)
<vflinux> People
<kirrus> that's what we are, vflinux? :)
<vflinux> some comunity event like installfast or something like that?
<vflinux> I need some to do! it's anoy me...and I can't stay here in internet point for a long time...much money to pay
<vflinux> I need install linux to somebody
<jpds> vflinux: Check out: http://london.hackspace.org.uk/
<vflinux> First I want thank to every body
<vflinux> I was these days in the Ferdora-uk channel and I was treted like a dog...
<vflinux> thank's very much
<Myrtti> ah, my own personal sodastream concentrate that nobody else touches ♥
<brobostigon> :)
<popey> vflinux: thats sad to hear
<vflinux> yes..
<vflinux> for me...
<vflinux> I come from Brazil
<vflinux> that the things are a litle bit diferent
<vflinux> But I'm happy with ubuntu-uk channel
<vflinux> I will install more Ubuntu Linux in the future...
<oimon> is there an easy way to find out which chromium tabs i have open, and switch to it? finding it difficult with > 50 tabs
<davmor2> Myrtti: why what flavour is it?
<ujjain> close the tabs you don't use?
<gord> oimon, try typing in to the address bar the name of the website you want, at least firefox, will switch to the tab you have that website open in
<oimon> gord: yes, firefox is cool like that
<gord> all the major browsers tend to have the same features these days so i'm assuming chrome does too
<Myrtti> davmor2: dandelion burdock - it's a flavour totally unknown in here, people go "bwha?" when I tell them about it, and they see it as "coke with a weird taste"
<oimon> chromium is rather lacking
<oimon> the awesome bar in chromium is not called the awesome bar for a reason
<gord> oh well then i dunno, maybe an extension?
<oimon> Myrtti: d&b rules
<oimon> gord: i think i just like firefox too much..hope they fix the memory issues soon
<gord> time to spend my walk about 3ds coins on pictures -_-
<davmor2> Myrtti: Hmmmmmm dandelion and burdock hmmmmmmmmmmm
<davmor2> Myrtti: trust me you wouldn't keep it in the UK :)
<gord> my mii now has kitty cat ears, freaking out all the children i wander past i hope
<Myrtti> davmor2: I know
<Myrtti> apart when at home, dsample doesn't like carbonated drinks at all :-D
<davmor2> gord: I got a bargain  in buxton last week Dungeon Seige III for ps3 for 19.99 10 off the game card and it had 10 off it anyway looks like a good game so far :) little slower than I'm used to and hard as hell in places but fun :)
<gord> davmor2, yeah they screwed up the co-op in that game so its not selling well, shame, its by obsidian so it must have a good story
<davmor2> gord: generally a great game, not quite on par with the others but I played them on PC so it was a different kinda game.  Gfx are beautiful, game play engaging etc
<hoover> cheers all
<hoover> have a nice weekend
<vflinux> I have to go by now
<vflinux> I thank's every body for your atention
<vflinux> have a nice weekend!
<popey> see ya vflinux
<gord> nice chap
<popey> ya
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<AlanBell> s/*sigh*/smile/
<oimon> not looking forward to the school reunion tomorrow :S
<shauno> pft @ having to kludge around the nannywall to be able to watch the shuttle launch
<daubers> Oooooh... finally got access to google+
<popey> so i see
<popey> so did bigcalm
<Azelphur> I'm starting to get tempted by these social networking sites I thought were so evil before :p
<bigcalm> \o/
<Azelphur> is facebooks privacy policy still a complete joke?
 * hamitron proposes giving Azelphur a free lesson on stubborness
<danfish> google+ is soooooo yesterday ;)
<Azelphur> lol
<bigcalm> How long until I delete my Facebook profile?
<hamitron> can you delete your facebook profile?
<hamitron> ;/
<danfish> I've just signed up to facespacebuzztwitlinkwave+
<hamitron> :D
<bigcalm> It feels as though Google+ has had less hype than Wave. I wonder if it will fair better
<hamitron> Wave?
<shauno> I think + stands a better chance because people have half a clue what it's *for*
<shauno> wave was really quite interesting, but didn't have a stand-out purpose
<bigcalm> popey: does it show me having shared a photo?
<bigcalm> I have to say that I am extreamly impressed by the instant upload feature of the android app
<shauno> gonna be a while before I get to play with plus tho.  the whole nae pals thing don't mix well with all this social stuff :)
 * Ng does his annual wondering about who is good for low cost UK VPSes
 * shauno goes back to trying to turn powerpoint trainings into something that doesn't make you stab yourself in the face :(
<bigcalm> Most of my long term friends are on older mail systems than Google. Not going to be adding them any time soon
<BigRedS> yeah, I'm wondering what to do with g+
<oimon> anyone used openfiler as a NAS? it's pretty useful
<danfish> Ng: free ec2 microinstance for a year?
<Ng> danfish: that is currently my leading contender, but I'm shopping around to see if there's a good VPS option :)
<JGJones> Ng you could just setup a microinstance for a year and pay nothing and use this time to shop around for a good VPS option :) I'm using it as my webserver at the moment.
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> I probably want to do EBS root though, which may ruin my ability to use a free instance
<Daviey> Ng: I'll give you a free one, running an old version of centos?
<Ng> Daviey: that sounds.... horrible ;)
<Daviey> Ng: No reason for that, other than to be mean:)
<Ng> Daviey: I don't mind being mean to centos!
<gord> i can give you access to a zx spectrum? it might be a better system than what Daviey is proposing
<ging> you have an internet enabled spectrum?
<popey> Ng: bitfolk have capacity now
<popey> Ng: I just got one
<gord> well no, but we can print off screens and then input them to an internet enabled computer
<JGJones> I've got a Radio Shack TRS-80 Model 4 - it's better than the ZX Spectrum...it got DUAL floppy disk drive!
<Ng> popey: interesting
<JGJones> it doesn't work, but...dual drives!
<Ng> popey: their webpage says they're out of capacity ;)
<popey>  15:08:26 up  3:30,  4 users,  load average: 0.51, 0.38, 0.15
<popey> thats how long I've had it
<ging> irc channel says capacity none
<popey> he hasnt updated the website yet
<JGJones> Ng - I think there's some EBS with free tier?
<popey> speak to grifferz Ng
<ging> i thought bitfolk always had capacity at the moment though
<ging> or was that untill the memory upgrades were done?
<popey> haha, within an hour of being up I have denyhosts blocking IPs
<ging> they want your bitcoins
<JGJones> Ng - this is what you get with the free tier (not just EC2) http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<Ng> JGJones: ooh ta
<czajkowski> what a friggin day
<s-fox> anyone else watching the atlantis flight?
<s-fox> 9 mins to launch :)
<brobostigon> yes, on bbc news 24.
<s-fox> i got it online here - http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/nasa-hd-tv :)
<s-fox> i didn't realise that they keep stopping the countdown clock
<shauno> there was only one hold I've seen so far, at 9 mins.  which is planned, apparently
<brobostigon> wait for the lowfrequency boom. :)
<shauno> but they're back to making funny noises, so \o/
<brobostigon> it does create a sonic boom doesnt it?
<shauno> brobostigon: http://orbitalhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/mit-space-shuttle-sonic-boom.jpg
<JGJones> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ - taking off in 1 minute
<s-fox> 1 minute to go :)
<JGJones> live TV
<s-fox> omg - failure 31 secs until launch....
<shauno> heh.  that's when it's meant to handover to the onboard computer =x
 * shauno waits for the lil dude in the pentium suit to run out 'n reboot it
<JGJones> doh...did they say what's the failture? (assuming there's audio?)
<shauno> not sure / clear.  that was more TLAs than humans are designed to deal with
<shauno> phew!
<JGJones> counting down!
<JGJones> Lift off!
<shauno> theres your boom brobostigon, just before it went into the clouds
<brobostigon> yes.'
<shauno> you see it collect it's own little cloud for a few seconds
<JGJones> It might have been done many many times, but still amazing how fast it's getting into space. Can now see the curve of Earth.
 * DJones googles "Trans-sonic", I've heard sub-sonic & super-sonic used, but never trans-sonic
<shauno> thought my feed was broken for a moment there, but you can see the earth moving.  it just gets really peaceful, really quickly
<directhex> intergalactic planetary planetary intergalactic
<brobostigon> JGJones: it just hits  26000 mph as it goes through the clouds.
<BigRedS> directhex: Mach 0.8 - 1.2
<BigRedS> really iffy bit of aerodynamics
<JGJones> Wonder what the future rockets will be like after the shuttles.
<BigRedS> We, DJones ^^
<daubers> JGJones: Ask Elon Musk
<BigRedS> gah. that was meant to be 'er'
<BigRedS> JGJones: the replacement is to be like the ones before it
<DJones> BigRedS: Was reading the same info
<BigRedS> Big column with a massive engine at the bottom
<JGJones> heh that's pretty much true. Although I recall reading that NASA doesn't have a clue how to put together a Saturn V anymore - engineering plans etc was lost?
<daubers> BigRedS: More efficient that way for heavy lofting (which is the phase we're going through)
<shauno> too embarassed to ask the russians for a copy I guess
<daubers> shauno: They'd go ask SpaceX instead these days
<daubers> or the ESA
<BigRedS> JGJones: yeah, there was a lot of thought that we'll never make one of those again at the beginning of the STS programme
<shauno> I'm just assuming the russians would have copies of the original ;)
<BigRedS> where 'we' = 'the americans', I suppose
<JGJones> shauno, They did ask the Russians.
<BigRedS> daubers: yeah, STS never really became teh shuttle it was supposed do anyway
<JGJones> But the Russians was too embarassed to ask the Chinese for their copy of their copy.
<JGJones> BigRedS, You can blame the US military for that.
<JGJones> Stage 2 separation successful
<BigRedS> JGJones: I do :)
<shauno> pft.  stop cutting back to the ground.  I've been watching the ground for hours
<daubers> BigRedS: I'm more excited about the stuff coming from SpaceX these days. Old Musk trying to put people on Mars privatley
<BigRedS> daubers: I'm quite intrigued by the usaf having another go at what they wanted from sts
<popey> shame the russian Buran one never took off either
<popey> http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/11/rare-photos-of-russian-buran-space.html
<BigRedS> mm, it *is* an expensive way to go to space, though
<BigRedS> not that there's really a cheap way
<shauno> I don't think it's really that expensive :/
<daubers> BigRedS: That first bit is hard, once you're up it's relativley easy
<daubers> Blasted gravity wells
<JGJones> popey heh I was just looking up the Buran - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buran_(spacecraft)
<shauno> one figure I saw bandied around recently, was that nasa's budget this year, was roughly equal to what the US military was spending on air conditioning in afghanistan
<popey> http://www.buran.ru/htm/molniya.htm
<JGJones> By no means whatsoever is the Buran a carbon copy of the Shuttle...that's impossible...just a pure fluke they look alike :-D
<shauno> it /is/ a lot of money, but in that kinda context, nasa's a bargain
<BigRedS>  shauno oh yeah, but it's cheaper to put a rocket on a stick
<oimon> did they take off yet?
<BigRedS> which is why that's what the soviets did
<popey> http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/spacecraft/q0153.shtml
<popey> sad pics at the bottom
 * ball pokes at a new Xubuntu box with a sharpened stick.
<JGJones> popey, the Buran did have a launch - in fact it was the only fully automated launch of a shuttle until 2010 by the NASA so it achieved something.
<davmor2> Xubuntu box dies from being stabbed with a pointy stick
<directhex> JGJones, buran was much better in many respects
<directhex> JGJones, e.g. it had actual safety measures built in, which shuttle doesn't
<popey> JGJones: i meant "took off" in the "was successful" meaning
<shauno> appears it was bigger too.  of course :)
<popey> seems there's one in germany
<popey> http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/spacecraft/q0241.shtml
<shauno> 10cm wider than your puny shuttle!
<Myrtti> blää
<Myrtti> damned allergies
 * ball laments the fact that Britain was the only country (that I know of) to successfully develop satellite launch capability and then just throw it away.
<daubers> ball: Cheaper to let the rest of europe pay for it
<ball> Perhaps, but still... we seem to have a habit of that.
<daubers> ball: However, we develop most of the satellite tech that's being launched these days
<BigRedS> ball: we've a distinguished history (well, for the past century or so) of developing something just to prove we can, and then buying the US version so someone else has to maintain it for us
<directhex> and cocking up when we try to DIY it, e.g. Nimrod?
<daubers> directhex: Nimrod is an interesting case, as it was being built by BAE (so still a private purchase) and lots of those from that period ended up being a cockup
<directhex> daubers, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllll
<directhex> "built by BAE" isn't strictly true. built by de havilland!
<daubers> Under licence from BAE wasn't it?
 * BigRedS sees directhex's nimdrod and raises him a V-bomber
<daubers> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAE_Systems_Nimrod_MRA4
<directhex> daubers, BAe didn't exist when our state-of-the-art russian subhunters were being originally built
<daubers> Original Nimrods where ol
<ball> I'm going to try tweaking a CMOS setting.
<daubers> ok
<directhex> daubers, remember, our multi-billion-pound nimrods were retrofitted 1940s dehavilland comets
<Myrtti> yall funny
<BigRedS> Come now, you've worded that specifically to make it sound bad
<directhex> the project's cost was almost entirely because comets were never manufactured. they were coach-built. so every retrofitted nimrod had to be done coach too. down to the last screw, since thos never matched
<daubers> directhex: Most military aircraft of that ilk are based on a given airframe and modified for the purpose. Building one from scratch would be even more expensive
<directhex> daubers, correct.
<directhex> daubers, but of all the airframes to pick...
<daubers> directhex: Was the best airframe available at the time for the purpose needed
<directhex> daubers, there's a reason india bought its much newer much better 737-based spy planes recently for a hundredth of the cost
<daubers> directhex: Hindsight is an amazing thing really....
<directhex> daubers, we're talking about the nimrods they were still building for delivery this decade. a de havilland comet is not an appropriate airframe for hunting russian subs in the 2010s
<daubers> I'd be surprised if we actually keep any thing of that sight. With Skynet now quite powerful, it'd be cheaper/more efficient to fly a fleet of drones
<daubers> s/sight/size
<directhex> hell, 737s are so cheap these days, the spares come free in packets of breakfast cereal - as opposed to needing to be forged individually
<BigRedS> yeah, I suspect that most of that sort of size aircraft will only get anotehr generation or so
<daubers> BigRedS: Exception will be passenger transport. I expect them to get bigger (i.e. A380)
<daubers> directhex: We operate some 737 based spy planes
 * BigRedS always forgets there's that whole civil part of aviation
<daubers> or 707, I forget which
<directhex> dc4!
<BigRedS> daubers: we have EC3s which are 707s
<daubers> It'll all go to drones in the next 15 years or so
<daubers> cheaper to make/operate and less risky to lose
<BigRedS> yeah, but the air force do love their planes
<daubers> We'll probably keep fast jets for a bit longer for situations where drones aren't good enough
<BigRedS> oh yeah, I think we'll have fast jets for quite a long time
<BigRedS> much longer than we *need* to. But I can see raf objecting to losing their, say, EC3s
<daubers> That'll be the RAFs "thing" for a bit. Until LEO is a problem, then RAF'll move up there with drones at a lower level
<BigRedS> in the same way as the Navy just managed to end up with a peculiar surface fleet
<Daviey> Having spent ~6 hour on a flight on an EC3 Sentry, the kit was pretty old then!
<MartijnVdS> EC3? Amazon have upgraded?
<Daviey> E-3D
<Daviey> bah, too much cloud.
<BigRedS> yeah, where'd that c come from?
<Daviey> We /had/ 7 of them, nick named after the 7 dwarfs..
 * daubers goes home
<neuro> Daviey: you spent a 6hr flight on an awacs?!
<MartijnVdS> neuro: at least they have wifi..?
<neuro> lol
<Daviey> neuro: year, the north sea is kinda boring.
<Daviey> yeah*
<neuro> cool
<neuro> for those interested ...
<Daviey> neuro: honestly, it was not that exciting.  You can't see the mushroom from the inside.. just an 'odd' plane.
<neuro> nimrods are being replaced by three KC-135s converted to RC-135W standard
<neuro> based on Rivet Joint configuration
<neuro> should get them in 2014, plan is to run them through 2045
<Daviey> neuro: then throw another 20 years on the end?
<neuro> probably
<neuro> the 707s are hardy buggers
<bigcalm> jQuery help please :)
<neuro> just like Nimrods, but with a better support infrastructure behind them
<Daviey> neuro: I do like it when i'm on a commerical flight, and there are ashtrays in the seats.  Really makes you feel safe, knowing the airframe is somewhat old.
<neuro> hehe
<bigcalm> http://pastebin.com/pem7kZJ0 - when the field gains focus, it blanks ok. When it blurs, it stays blank. Help? :)
<neuro> bigcalm: this is #ubuntu-sigint-geeks, you probably want another channel
<bigcalm> :P
<Daviey> neuro: Do you know where the RC-135W's will be based?
<neuro> 51 sqn
<neuro> waddington
<Daviey> interesting..
<neuro> they flew R1s
<neuro> but now they'll be the OCU for the 135
<Daviey> Nimrods were at Kinloss before, which is now on borrowed tme.
<Daviey> time*
<neuro> Daviey: kinloss flew the MR2
<neuro> waddington the R1
<Daviey> Interestingly, i don't remember seeing any Nimrods at Waddington.
<Daviey> neuro: Interestingly, i've been seeing plenty of C130's this week.. Seems they are homeless now.
<neuro> nice
<shauno> bigcalm: is this.blur function meant to be nested inside this.focus ?
<bigcalm> shauno: yes
<bigcalm> shauno: when the field loses focus, I want to do something with that field
<shauno> yeah I see that bit, just can't get my head around js's nesting
<bigcalm> shauno: neither can JS
<bigcalm> shauno: it works if I take the .blur() out of the .focus()
<neuro> Daviey: wikipedia sez: 192 sqn based watton flew comets and canberras in elint and comint roles
<bigcalm> Ta, guess I'll leave it at that for now
<neuro> moved to the R1 in 1974
<neuro> moved to waddington in 1995
<neuro> they had 3 R1s until nov 2009, one retired
<neuro> one got redeployed to akrotiri in march
<neuro> the last one got retired on 28th june
<neuro> crews are now doing joint training with usaf 343rd recon sqn out of offutt on the RC-135 conversion
<neuro> the funny thing about the nimrod is
<Daviey> never heard of offutt. :/
<neuro> and it's a shame dauber has left
<neuro> only 4 comets got used to make nimrods
<neuro> the rest were built from scratch
<neuro> s/4 comets/2 comets/
<neuro> Daviey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offutt_Air_Force_Base
<neuro> kentucky
<neuro> oops, nebraska
<neuro> i meant
<Daviey> neuro: I had already googled :)
<popey> i has more g+ invites
<popey> anyone want one?
<Daviey> popey: ebay them.
<popey> heh
<neuro> how do you know you have them?
<bigcalm> Is it not possible to request a read receipt with gmail?
<popey> there is a button
<Daviey> popey: hah!  people are actually ebaying them!
<gord> you can send me one if you want, i have had a bunch of people send me google+ invites but they never get through :(
<neuro> i see no button
<shauno> I'd take one if you have spares
<popey> pm me your gmail accounts
<popey> neuro: you aren't speshul
<neuro> it's a bit shit anyway
<Daviey> popey: it sounds to me, that if you want to give them away for free you should get this domain - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FREE-GOOGLE-PLUS-INVITES-INVITE-COM-2-Domains-NEW-/170662645218?pt=Domain_Names&hash=item27bc494de2
<gord> popey, gordallott@gmail.com
<gord> oh, forgot the /msg
<gord> well whatever
<bigcalm> Heh
 * neuro adds to spam list
<popey> done gord
<gord> cool cool thanks
<gord> lets see if i actually get this one
<popey> done shauno
<shauno> heh, that domain is .. grasping a little
<Daviey> i have a button!
<shauno> cheers
<popey> np
<bigcalm> WTF? I put these recharged rechargeables into my mouse yesterday afternoon and now the mouse is flashing the low battery warning. Silly Uniross
<bigcalm> They are possibly the oldest set I own. Into the recycling they go
<popey> i see gord got in ☺
<gord> BUTTONS
<gord> i added myself as a firend like five times
<popey> yeah, odd isnt it
<gord> where is the button to get it to not email me?
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/u/0/settings/plus
<gord> ah thank you
<Xenope> hi all
<Xenope> anyone there?
<AlanBell> Xenope: nobody at all
<Amy1004> Hi
<AlanBell> o/
<stemount> evenin'
<bigcalm> Morning
<Amy1004> I have a VPS, I'm trying to create users accounts via the command line and assign the accounts to a directory and lock them into it, for example, adduser: "alex" and lock him into "/var/www/a/alex" so "alex" can't access other directories such as "/var/www/a/amy"
<ali1234> it's kind of hard to do that...
<bigcalm> You can do it with FTP
 * bigcalm shudders at the mention of FTP
<ali1234> yes, but ftp sucks
<bigcalm> +1
<stemount> FTP FTW
 * stemount runs
<AlanBell> Amy1004: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<AlanBell> or this which was the one I intended to find http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-chroot-ssh-env.en.html
<AlanBell> or google ssh and chroot, there are quite a few guides of variable quality and age
<Amy1004> bigcalm, with FTP/sFTP I know I can lock a user to a directory, but what's happened is "alex" uploaded a php script which opened access to other directories "amy" etc... because "alex" was only restricted while logged in via FTP but the directory itself isn't locked.
<Amy1004> Thanks AlanBell I'll look into that now.
<ali1234> good luck fixing *that* one
<ali1234> user www *needs* read access to web directories
<stemount> Amy1004: openbase_dir?
<AlanBell> ah, you need to run multiple web servers for that I guess
<Amy1004> AlanBell, multiple web servers?
<Amy1004> AlanBell, I only have 1 VPS
<stemount> Amy1004: openbase_dir is exactly what you want :-p
<bigcalm> I was going to suggest chroot, but I wasn't sure how much control over the users you can exert
<AlanBell> one web server process per user chrooted to the users area and running as the user, but stemount is probably right :)
<MartijnVdS> stemount: only in PHP- perl scripts will still be able to go to other directories
<MartijnVdS> or Python
<MartijnVdS> or any other language
<stemount> MartijnVdS: yeah so turn off perl python etc from being served or exec ;)
<stemount> Amy1004 mentioned FTP :)
<Amy1004> stemount, (sFTP) :)
<stemount> Amy1004: oh :) so they have shell access
<hackersrus> Hello all :)
<hackersrus> I was wondering if anyone can help me?
<stemount> ^aDaM: nope
<^aDaM> I have a problem with my 'Update Manager' - When I open it I get the following error, Screenshot of the Error/Bug;
<^aDaM> http://i51.tinypic.com/30awgm8.png
<^aDaM> I need to fix this so I can update Firefox, I am trying to play Quakelive and its saying something about the plugin :/
<^aDaM> So I presume I need to update to the latest version of Mozilla Firefox.
<davmor2> ^aDaM: try opening a terminal and running sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<^aDaM> davmor2: Thanks, what's that upgrade Firefox? is that what the, '-f' stands for :/
<matti> n
<davmor2> ^aDaM: no it will try and fix the upgrade that isn't working
<^aDaM> Hi matti :)
<matti> Hey ;)
<^aDaM> Well that failed davmor2.. I tryed it :(
<brobostigon> evening matti :)
<^aDaM> Reading package lists.... error!
<^aDaM> Reading package lists... Error!
<^aDaM> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<^aDaM> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<^aDaM> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<davmor2> ^aDaM: over to someone with more package management skills than me I'm afraid
<^aDaM> Hey brobostigon :)
<^aDaM> davmor2: Ok thanks anyways :)
<^aDaM> brobostigon: Perhaps you could help me? :p
<brobostigon> same here, i dont know.
<brobostigon> sorry.
<^aDaM> aw okay :(
 * ^aDaM shouts, GOOOOGLEEE..
<ali1234> sudo apt-get update
 * ^aDaM shakes ali1234's hand..
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: try as ali1234 suggests.
 * ^aDaM nods to brobostigon.
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: check aswell, to make sure your entries in sources.list are right aswell.
<brobostigon> also i would try with aptitude, as it sometimes tend to be better, at resolving inconcsistencies.
<^aDaM> Ok thanks brobostigon..
<ali1234> gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en isn't a real repo
<ali1234> it's actually called gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB
<brobostigon> ali1234: it is one less thing, to orry about, that might not be right,
<^aDaM> I just did sudo apt-get update and got..
<^aDaM> http://pastebin.com/LntfrYia
<^aDaM> Hmm whats that mean then?
<ali1234> not sure
<brobostigon> no idea either, sorry.
<ali1234> pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<ali1234> hmm hang on
<ali1234> -en is a real repo
<^aDaM> k
<brobostigon> sources.list*
<^aDaM> I tryed /etc/apt/source.list an get bash: /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: sources.list
<ali1234> hmmmmmmmmm
<^aDaM> brobostigon: sources.list: command not found
<bigcalm> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/source.list
<^aDaM> cheers bigcalm :)
<bigcalm> Sorry, you want to view it not edit it
<bigcalm> cat /etc/apt/source.list
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   and copy the url it outputs.
<^aDaM> oh ta bigcalm :D
<bigcalm> brobostigon: what a handy util
<^aDaM> brobostigon: even better lol
<brobostigon> bigcalm: it is yes.
<ali1234> well i am confused
<ali1234> some repos have Translation-en and some have Translation-en_GB
<^aDaM> ahh command not found brobostigon :/
<brobostigon> ali1234: pastebinit auto pastebin's its input,
<ali1234> natty main does not appear to have a en_GB
<ali1234> not on my system anyway
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: oh, sorry, i was going to say, can you install it.
<^aDaM> what pastebinit ?
<ali1234> oh wait yes it does, but it is ignored
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: yes.
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install pastebinit.
<^aDaM> argh wont let me dl anything :/
<^aDaM> thats because my managers messed up..
<^aDaM> says problem with MergeList
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: doas previously suggested then, use nano, and then copy out the contents.
<ali1234> ^aDaM: just delete that file
<^aDaM> how? :D
<ali1234> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<ali1234> then run sudo apt-get update again
<ali1234> actually don't do that
<ali1234> pastebin a copy of the file first
<ali1234> i suspect it will contain just some html with a 404 error
<^aDaM> http://pastebin.com/YwkX3FbK
<ali1234> yeah delete that one too
<ali1234> you can delete everything in /var/apt/lists
<ali1234> it will just download them again
<^aDaM> how ? ali1234.. :
<ali1234> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Translation-en
<^aDaM> Really confusing this lol, I don't understand how it cant work?
<MartijnVdS> ^aDaM: it downloaded a file wrong, and it confused itself.
<MartijnVdS> it happens sometimes :)
<^aDaM> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Translation-en
<^aDaM> rm: remove write-protected regular file `/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en'?
<ali1234> actually the file seriously doesn't exist, at least not on that mirror: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/i18n/
<^aDaM> Ok done, that right ?
<brobostigon> sudo*
<MartijnVdS> ^aDaM: you need to type 'sudo' in front
<MartijnVdS> ^aDaM: sudo rm [etc.]
<^aDaM> ty
<Ricey> evening all
<^aDaM> then type y enter?
<MartijnVdS> ^aDaM: because only the root user (superuser) can write in that directory (and deleting = writing, really)
<^aDaM> k what now ? :D
<ali1234> sudo apt-get update
<^aDaM> http://pastebin.com/BjWSVDmW
<^aDaM> Sweeet!! no Errors with that Merge :)
<ali1234> ok all is good
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<^aDaM> Thanks MartijnVdS, brobostigon, ali1234 :D
<^aDaM> Legends.
<^aDaM> Evenings Ricey :)
<ali1234> but i still wonder what happened to the -en lists
<^aDaM> lets see if Update Manager works now :)
<^aDaM> http://i52.tinypic.com/1264fhe.png
<^aDaM> Sweeeet!!!
<^aDaM> Check it out.
<ging> is one of you screens bigger than the other?
<Ricey> i keep pressing the wrong buttons!
<Ricey> just trying irc on my eee pad transformer!
<Ricey> what's the command to get a private chat on irc? i've forgotten
<ging> i want 1 of them
<ging> can i have it?
<Ricey> it's beautiful - i love it
<MartijnVdS> Ricey: /msg
<Ricey> fraid not ging
<Ricey> ;)
<^aDaM> ging: Yea, ones a 17inch LCD as prime, and 26inch as LCD/TV :)
<ging> Ricey: if you want a private channel you just make a new 1 by joining 1 that doesnt exist then make it invite only
<ali1234> 1920x1080 + 1280x1024, 50% scaling
<Ricey> ging: thanks, i forgot the /msg bit ;)
<^aDaM> lol ali1234 ;)
<Ricey> hmm serv is saying msg:unknown command
<ging> try /message
<ging> or how ever you spell it
<Ricey> ging: nope, same, i,m used to just clicking on the person!
<shauno> /query is another option
<Ricey> ah
<Ricey> nope :)
<shauno> fun
<ging> sounds like the irc client your using is lame
<shauno> I think my 3rd option would be a better irc client then :)
<Ricey> indeed
<Ricey> this was just the first one i found on the android market
<DJones> Ricey: Which android client are you using?
<Ricey> andchat
<DJones> try "yairc" maybe that will be better
<Ricey> ok, brb
<brobostigon> the one thing i found difficultto find, was when i was looking, was one with nick completion.
<^aDaM> I use Android IRC :)
<brobostigon> now its just much simpler, to use connectbot, to ssh to my vps, and then open screen + irssi.
<Ricey> back
<kvarley> Sometimes instead of the usual gksudo window I get another style window asking for sudo password but it doesn't work if I put in my sudo password. How can I get rid of this?
<Ricey> hmmm yaaic crashed
<Ricey> let's try again
<Ricey> crashed again, back on andchat
<ging> Ricey: yes i saw your pm you sent
<Ricey> hmm, can you pm me?
<Ricey> hi, on  real puter now
<Ricey> back to normality
<^aDaM> Dose anyone know how to make a slideshow of pictures with music in the back ground into .avi format so I can upload it on YouTube? I have tryed using PiTiVi Video Editor, and it seems to only save in .xptv :/
<^aDaM> I need to put something on there asap.
<^aDaM> What other programmes are there other then pitivi
<popey> ^aDaM: xptv is the internal format, you then need to "render" it out to video
<popey> click render, choose a format, job done
<^aDaM> popey: ah right thanks mate :)
<^aDaM> After I have rendered it where dose it save to?
<popey> where you tell it
<popey> probably ~/Videos by defualt
<^aDaM> Can't find it :/
<^aDaM> I wen't out when I rendered it come back said it was finished so I closed it :)
<^aDaM> And I looked every where lol.
<^aDaM> I'm doing it again.. I am rendering the File on my desktop with .xptv on the end is that right? then Render .. I chose 480p.
<popey> hang on
<popey> am just opening pitivi now to test
<popey> you click "render project" and the dialog box comes up, click "Choose file" and thats where you tell it what to save the file as like "output.avi"
<^aDaM> thanks popey :D
<daubers> lo
<popey> Yes
<^aDaM> lo daubers
<daubers> I've never realised how weird security protocals like oAuth actually are
<daubers> AlanBell: Ever written an oauth service in django?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> I have written a python app or two that uses oauth through libraries
<AlanBell> lplib for example
<daubers> That acts as the client?
<AlanBell> and tweepy
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> no idea how to do the other end
<daubers> Hmmm.... I want to make my home automation stuff work through my phone, but to make it .... safe.... I need to oauth it really
<AlanBell> in fact I have no idea how it works, I just followed the instructions and it did
<daubers> Hmmm....
<daubers> Looks like an evening or two with a notebook trying to understand it
<czajkowski> evening folks
<daubers> o/
<czajkowski> how are we all doing eh
<daubers> czajkowski: confused but good :)
<daubers> czajkowski: How's the back?
<czajkowski> sore
<czajkowski> why confused
<czajkowski> go compare
<daubers> trying to understand oAuth, there's too many players in this game to make it easily understandible
<AlanBell> o/
<daubers> AlanBell: With the global Jam, why don't we do something different and organise a set of short courses on various linuxy technologies/security stuff
<AlanBell> that would be interesting
<AlanBell> the big question is online vs something in the real world
<AlanBell> for which a venue of some form would be handy
<daubers> real world would be better, but an online side as a plus would be better still
<daubers> I'd be very appreciative if someone did a bit on oAuth :)
<AlanBell> I bet!
 * daubers whistles innocently
<czajkowski> we do both
<czajkowski> sat face to face
<czajkowski> sunday via irc
<AlanBell> where?
<czajkowski> ireland
<czajkowski> we do it at the hackerspace
<czajkowski> in dublin
<AlanBell> wondering whether we should try to find somewhere in London for everyone to take a train to, or say sod it and do one in Farnham
<czajkowski> ask the hacker spaces for help
<AlanBell> I was going to take the London hack space a bunch of CDs the other day, will try to do that monday
<daubers> I suspect the London hackspace would be open to it (and probably do a talk on something if asked)
<daubers> If they would do a talk on building electronically controlled secure door locks that would be amazing \o/
<daubers> In one day I could conquer dozens of holes in my understanding
<AlanBell> they have two things on Sat 4th Sept http://london.hackspace.org.uk/events/ ~
<AlanBell> and they kind of need money
<daubers> There's nothing in the building on the sunday (which is the 4th)
<AlanBell> http://wiki.hackspace.org.uk/wiki/Laboratory_24 nice space though
<daubers> What kind of money?
<AlanBell> dunno, but the rent on the place is paid by members, I can't see them wanting a bunch of non-members turning up, doing stuff and going away without some contribution to costs
<AlanBell> which we totally can do
<daubers> Indeed
<czajkowski> AlanBell: we ask the hackerspace for a once off
<czajkowski> so it goes to the members
<czajkowski> members ok it
<czajkowski> and in turn they can come in and learn stuff
<czajkowski> equaly they can give a talk
<daubers> (and teach stuff)
<daubers> and potentially recruit new members
<czajkowski> the idea is meant to be ubuntu related so really we tend to keep it that way
<daubers> czajkowski: But shurley open collaboration is Ubuntu related .......
<czajkowski> well it depends what you want from the day imo
<czajkowski> we set out tasks of what we wnat to get done
<czajkowski> be it learn how to report bugs as 3 did the last time
<czajkowski> 2 wanted to clean up the wiki
<czajkowski> and 2 wanted to update bugs
<czajkowski> we also want  new members so some of the hacker space people popped in
<czajkowski> if they are interested great
<czajkowski> if not fine
<czajkowski> but we appreciate their space as its free
<czajkowski> diluating the day into a set of talks isnt what a ugj is about
<czajkowski> we also used to hold a set of talks on logging into lp
<czajkowski> signing the coc
<czajkowski> how to find bite size bugs
<czajkowski> each team is different
<czajkowski> make the uk one suit ye is all i can say, ireland is a lot smaller so we do things differently which has worked out well in the past for us
 * daubers throws an email out to the world
<daubers> Shame it's not in the next month or so. We've just bought a new building at work and it's going to remain largley empty for about 12 weeks while plans are made on how to kit it out. Would have been a useful space to use
<AlanBell> I will see if I can pop in with those CDs next week, should be in London Monday and Wednesday, but fairly busy both days
<czajkowski> daubers: nothing to stop the team having a dry run
<AlanBell> would like to see them and give them something before asking for a free venue
<daubers> czajkowski: Theale might be a bit out the way for a lot of people
<AlanBell> London is out of the way for a lot of people
<AlanBell> just equally out of the way for everyone
<AlanBell> theale looks way more convenient than London for me
<czajkowski> nothing stopping having lots of ugjs either
<daubers> I'll ask the boss on Monday if we can borrow the new bit for a weekend while it's empty
<AlanBell> cool
<czajkowski> as sure enough someone is gonna whinge on the list waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it's in london
<czajkowski> at which point i shall snap and say go organise o9ne in your local area
<daubers> UGJ is about the time we want the builders to be ripping walls down, so might not be doable then :)
 * AlanBell does not want czajkowski to snap
<daubers> czajkowski: Don't snap! Bribe!
<czajkowski> herd
<czajkowski> whip
<czajkowski> prod
<czajkowski> cattle prod
<czajkowski> where is Davmor2 when i need him
<daubers> AlanBell: London has a lot more public transport links than Theale :) Though we should really throw together a car sharing type website for these events
<daubers> in a "insert your route and see who you pass close too" kinda way
<AlanBell> daubers: theale is driveable, London isn't
<AlanBell> so it is easy
<AlanBell> and there is a theale rail station for people who like trains
<AlanBell> not sure how important public transport is vs parking space for this LoCo
<daubers> AlanBell: Closest station to my office is Aldermaston (about a 25 minute walk along narrow roads away)
<daubers> However, it's 5 mins in the car :)
<daubers> Out of interest, is anyone in here going to Oggcamp from the Reading/Tilehurst area? I have space in my car if people don't mind turning up early/leaving late
<daubers> AlanBell: We could always do something using the google+ "hangout" thing
<daubers> mass video+voice meeting
<AlanBell> yup, could do
<AlanBell> I don't really care about sticking to the official global dates
<AlanBell> plenty of other teams don't
<daubers> I'll ask work about the space, there's no firm plans on when stuff is happening at the moment as my boss keeps going abroad on short notice, so planning stuff takes a long time!
<daubers> Might end up full of components by the end of the week after next the way things are going :(
<TheOpenSourcerer> hello
<daubers> o/
 * daubers heads off to bed
<daubers> to dream of an oAuth based control system for his lighting and door access
<TheOpenSourcerer> sado
<daubers> TheOpenSourcerer: Unfortunatly true, however maybe I'll understand how it works by the morning
<daubers> Night!
<hcfd> Hi guys. I feel silly. I'm trying to get tftpd running (via xinet.d) under Ubuntu 10.04, and the service is running but port 69 is not listening. Any hints?
<popey> AlanBell: how did you do oath in python? which libs?
<AlanBell> popey: lplib does it for you
<AlanBell> as does tweepy
<AlanBell> http://tweepy.github.com/examples/basic_auth.html
<AlanBell> https://github.com/tweepy/tweepy/blob/master/tweepy/auth.py
<AlanBell> night all
<popey> nn
#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-09
<potatoes> Hello! Anyone awake?
<Azelphur> me unfortunately
<Azelphur> xD
<potatoes> hahaha
<potatoes> how's it going?
<Azelphur> tirededly.
<potatoes> ahh
<potatoes> I am pretty excited!
<potatoes> I just successfully set up my first minimal gnome install (no gnome-core used).
<Azelphur> :)
<potatoes> Yes!
<potatoes> Still a few things left to do - like fix GRUB2, and get that application that recommends drivers...
<potatoes> but yeah, pretty sweet so far. Finally feeling in control.
<Azelphur> :D
<Xenope> hello everyone
<Xenope> i need to ask a n00b question
<Xenope> I installed Gnome desktop environment in the software centre
<Xenope> but how do I actually run it?
<Xenope> terminal?
<tsimpson> what are you running now?
<Xenope> ubuntu 11.04
<Xenope> sorry shudev mentioned that
<Xenope> souldve*
<Xenope> shouldve** lol
<tsimpson> if you're running ubuntu, then you already have gnome...
<Xenope> oh.. FML
<tsimpson> you just choose "classic ubuntu" in the login menu to go use the old/classic/whatever interface
<Xenope> it's a bit retarded they let you install something called "gnome desktop environment" lol
<Xenope> ah right yeah , i didn't realise gnome was the default environment like, I'm a newbie
<Xenope> thankyou for your help :)
<tsimpson> :)
<daubers> Morning
<bigcalm> Hi daubers
<iulian> Morning.
 * daubers has a day on the motorbike today \o/
<bigcalm> IRCing while riding a bike, that's quite a skill you've got there
<daubers> bigcalm: :P Need to get my gear on and potter over to the parents shortly. Need to pick some veg from the garden before it goes too mad
 * daubers ventures out into the wild blue yonder
<bigcalm> Have fun
<popey> morning all
<bigcalm> Howdy popey :)
<popey> Sam just walked into the den
<popey> sam: "Daddy have you got your graze box yet?"
<popey> me: "No"
<popey> sam: *slams it on the table* "Yes you have! It's here!!"
<bigcalm> Awww
<popey> now he's asking if he can have something from it
<bigcalm> I have several tub untouched. Might be time to really cancel
<popey> wow
<popey> mine rarely last more than a few hours
<bigcalm> Maybe if I were to move it to the weekend, Hayley and I would enjoy it together
<bigcalm> I currently have it delayed by 4 weeks because they aren't being eaten
<popey> my kids eat lots of mine
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<bigcalm> Morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm :)
<brobostigon> adsl dead this morning, so tethered eeepc to android phone.
<brobostigon> does three have any restrictions ontethering, to anyones knowledge?
<AlanBell> I think now that that android and iOS both include tethering by default they have probably given up
<AlanBell> and they have stopped doing unlimited data tarrifs
<brobostigon> my tariff with three,allows for unlimited data, without FUP.
<brobostigon> myadsl isnt connecting properly, it dies overnight, and wont connect back up again.
<bigcalm> brobostigon: call your ISP
<brobostigon> bigcalm: i have looked all over their site, and havent found anything relating to tethering.
<bigcalm> I meant about your ADSL
<brobostigon> bigcalm: oh, yes, sorry, i just found all my dad documents from them, as the account is with my dad.
<bigcalm> I see
<bigcalm> http://www.avforums.com/forums/iphone/1417114-enable-tethering-3-one-plan.html
<bigcalm> Might be of interest to you
<brobostigon> bigcalm: so in theory, i cant do it, it has to be via my dad. andlast time, theyrefused to help me solve it, as i was doing someof the diagnosis via myeeepcwith debian, when it clearlyisnt related, very frustrating.
<bigcalm> When I lived with my parents, we had Demon for ADSL. They allowed a seperate 'technical' and 'billing' contacts, which meant I could deal with them myself
<brobostigon> that is a goodidea.
<brobostigon> anyways, how can they tell if you have your phone tethered or not?
<gord> there is an extra hop in the TTL
<brobostigon> good point,
<popey> also, depending on the network, the data goes over a different access point
 * brobostigon is in Deep *** then.
<popey> why?
<brobostigon> as i amtethered, potentially when i shouldnt be.
<popey> meh
<popey> i doubt they will come and beat your door down
<brobostigon> quite, it isnt worth it for them.
<bigcalm> Never had any hassle from T-Mobile due to tethering
<AlanBell> czajkowski on a collector card http://randall.executiv.es/ucw_oneiric_11
<brobostigon> bigcalm: are you on payg or contract, and or doesyourplan allow for tethering or not ?
<bigcalm> Contract and I pay extra for unlimited data. As far as I know, it doesn't include tethering
<brobostigon> ok,
<brobostigon> hmm,
<bigcalm> Don't worry about it :)
<bigcalm> I wouldn't try torrenting over it though
<brobostigon> no, certainly not.
<bigcalm> Just because it'd be dog slow
<brobostigon> i just tried aptitude update, and it baerly his 50kb/s
<AlanBell> just told youngest there is no air in space where the shuttle went
<AlanBell> pause . . ."but how do aliens breath??"
<brobostigon> lol
<bigcalm> Sweet
<popey> nice
<MartijnVdS> +1
<daubers> lo
<popey> lo
 * daubers has acquired a mega haul from the garden today
<oracology> daubers: what did you haul in?
<daubers> Might be eating baked potatoes with broad beans all week though
<daubers> oracology:  spuds, beans, carrots, spinach and lettuce
<oracology> daubers: beans and carrots. make a quick stir fry!
<daubers> indeed they do
<Myrtti> if a telly has in front outlets for a headset, and one white and one yellow, what are the white and yellow for?
<daubers> thats what dinner is this morning
<Myrtti> (going through stuff at mums, planning to sell some)
<daubers> Myrtti: yellow is normally video in
<daubers> normally a red and white near it (left and right stereo)
<oracology> Myrtti: what size connection? RCA?
<Myrtti> so that's the one with the arrow like \/ above it
<oracology> Myrtti: if they're the same size as the yellow video, then you've got a video connector and a mono audio jack (white)
<Myrtti> ok
<AlanBell> white is audio, yellow is composite video
<oracology> Myrtti: the red gives you stereo. white alone gives you mono.
<Myrtti> thank you ♥
<oracology> Myrtti: yeah, it's not two jacks for headphones :)
<shauno> it's two jacks for an amiga :D
<AlanBell> and they are going to be inputs rather than outputs
 * daubers puts the kettle on
<oracology> AlanBell: right, thanks Alan. important point, forgot to mention it
<Myrtti> right, thank you
<Myrtti> helps a lot
<shauno> yeah.  that configuration sounds like something they'd provide for camcorders, a good few years back
<oracology> daubers: i'm enjoying a nice cuppa myself...cauliflower, potatoes and peas today for lunch (and possibly tomorrow's lunch too)
<daubers> oracology:  very nice too
<oracology> daubers: :)
<dogmatic69_> how can i 'flush' my dns?
<dogmatic69_> i always botch the server setup and can now brows the site through a proxy but not on my pc
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: restart the program that's seeing the wrong host name
<dogmatic69_> :(
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: if that doesn't work, restart the DNS server
<MartijnVdS> (the caching DNS server you're using, that is0
<dogmatic69_> how do i do that?
 * dogmatic69_ uses google 8.8.8.8
<MartijnVdS> you can't
<dogmatic69_> and ttl is 60 on the A record
<MartijnVdS> wait for the TTL to expire
<MartijnVdS> check with:
<MartijnVdS> dig -t A your.record.here
<MartijnVdS> it'll show what's left of the TTL
<dogmatic69_> dig -t A stats.infinitas-cms.org
<MartijnVdS> stats.infinitas-cms.org. 3600	IN	A	184.106.157.63
<dogmatic69_> :O
<MartijnVdS> TTL for that record is 3600 seconds
<dogmatic69_> its set to 60
<MartijnVdS> and the IP is as shown
<MartijnVdS> it's set to 3600
<MartijnVdS> (1 hour)
<dogmatic69_> :/
<dogmatic69_> so does ninja cloak not use dns cache?
<dogmatic69_> it always works
<MartijnVdS> you might need to reload your serving DNS server after changing the zone (don't forget the zone serial number as well)
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69_: ninja cloak? what's that?
<dogmatic69_> you can set something to 86000 and then change it, and ninja cloak is instant
<MartijnVdS> 86400 = 24 * 60 * 60 seconds :)
<dogmatic69_> http://www.ninjacloak.com/ is a proxy
<dogmatic69_> awesome when something is blocked
<MartijnVdS> never bother with proxies
<MartijnVdS> (I never do, I mean)
<dogmatic69_> found it when i worked at a place that blocked fb
<MartijnVdS> ninjacloak seems down
<dogmatic69_> im on it, its up
<dogmatic69_> lots of js / ads if you have ad blocker
<dogmatic69_> eg: http://www.ninjacloak.com/index.php/1010110A/fdad7b2152c4c019b42996fe7fa35c50ab915a54e0d0ae94fd8d6062c216512
<dogmatic69_> works ^
<MartijnVdS> not for me
<dogmatic69_> stats.infinitas-cms.org dont
<dogmatic69_> strange
<popey> GNNNNN
<popey> does anyone have a foolproof way to remove the shadow on the panel at the top of the screen in 11.04?
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5669/how-to-remove-shadow-from-gnome-panel/5672#5672 does not work
<dogmatic69_> :(
<dogmatic69_> why is bash shouting at me? "status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> what a frigging day
<czajkowski> 2 days running
<penguin42> what was the reaction?
<penguin42> hmm that was a comment to something entirely different#
<dogmatic69_> would anyone be interested in trying to ssh in my server so i can see if fail2ban works?
 * BigRedS volunteers
<dogmatic69_> tx, pm'ed you the ip
 * AlanBell is off to farnborough later
<popey> uhoh
 * popey is going to farnborough shortly
<AlanBell> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500002701&langId=-1&productId=1501010563#pdpProductReviews
<popey> that looks similar to mine
<popey> dont forget fuel _and_ oil!
<TheOpenSourcerer> and mine :-)
<Myrtti> ä
<TheOpenSourcerer> Had mine for years - still working well. I have enlarged the strimming line hole though so I can use ~3mm rather than the really think stuff that snaps all the time.
 * czajkowski is never leaving the house again
<AlanBell> that bad?
<czajkowski> knackered
<czajkowski> 4 hr stint in A&E yesterday
<dogmatic69_> where can i view the cron logs?
<czajkowski> put my hand through a glass mirror this morning as i couldnt stand straight so cut my hand in a few places so lots of blood
<AlanBell> yikes
<czajkowski> that was at 7 when we were due to leave
<czajkowski> so by 7:30 and most odf the blood stopped in parts rest of my stuff thrown in car
<czajkowski> my hand out the window and raised trying to stop it bleeding off to airport
<czajkowski> i am a disaster
<penguin42> czajkowski: And they say that breaking a mirror is bad luck!
<czajkowski> penguin42: considering the last 15 months it cant get any worse
<penguin42> ah, like that
<dogmatic69_> czajkowski: every time i say that it does :S
<Myrtti> vlc mms://3.efstaleiti.rs.ruv.is/katla/ ♥
<AlanBell> what is that Myrtti?
<Myrtti> tld is .is, katla is a volcano
<AlanBell> is it going to go bang?
<shauno> heh.  iceland making irish weather look good :)
<daubers> Woot! Finally got gson to deserialize some json on my phone \o/
<daubers> Now to get it into the sqlite db
<czajkowski> daubers: i want cake
<daubers> czajkowski: Me too :( The wife did make naughty gingerbread men yesterday.....
<czajkowski> naughty..................how so
<daubers> czajkowski: I'll take a pic... 2 seconds
<daubers> http://ubuntuone.com/p/13a7/
<czajkowski> lol
<daubers> See, told you they where naughty
<BigRedS> what's the current favourite idiot-proof video editor?
<BigRedS> I just need to cut the first minute off a video :)
<Myrtti> openshot
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: cut it off and use it, or cut a video down to its first minute?
<MartijnVdS> Simple actions like this are easy with ffmpeg :)
<popey> pitivi
<MartijnVdS> popey: can that do "copy" mode, instead of re-encodig?
<MartijnVdS> re-encoding*
 * BigRedS install pitivi
<BigRedS> I think I'm going to be doing this a bit, though, perhsaps an ffmpeg script will work out better in the future...
<windmill> hi.... is there a way to make a copy of data being sent over a tty?
<penguin42> windmill: Try ttysnoop
<popey> MartijnVdS: dunno
<windmill> penguin42, I'll give it a look
<BigRedS> argh. pitivi's fallen into the project trap
<popey> meh
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: the project trap?
<MartijnVdS> ah
<MartijnVdS> "everything is a project"
<MartijnVdS> Like the "library" trap of music/photo apps :(
<windmill> penguin42, does that work for external devices connected to tty? I have a device which is controlled by a progam and I want to see what the progam in sending to the device
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: exactly. OTOH, ffmpeg is refreshingly simple :)
<penguin42> windmill: I've never used it but I think that's the idea of it for serial connections
<penguin42> windmill: The other way is to strace the program
<MartijnVdS> *shudder*
 * penguin42 hands MartijnVdS a coat
<MartijnVdS> you could just write a small program that opens the tty + a pty, have the app you want to monitor connect to the pty, then have the new app you're writing pipe everything from tty<->pty and back :)
<MartijnVdS> it would break on ioctls though
<penguin42> indeed, and you would see them with an strace
<MartijnVdS> you can have strace dump out everything sent to a file descriptor
<windmill> strace is sounding good
<windmill> never used it
<windmill> willhave to start reading
<MartijnVdS> Are you going to trace "just once", or is this a "forever" thing?
<windmill> MartijnVdS, I just want to record what itis doing once (or maybe twice) to look over and see what it its sending
<MartijnVdS> then strace is good -- it can slow down an app quite a bit if it's being traced
<windmill> ok so as far as I can work out I need a set of options after the -e to grab data from the tty
<MartijnVdS> windmill: let me look it up.. it's not that hard
<MartijnVdS> windmill: strace -o strace.out -e read=fd_of_tty_here -e write=fd_of_tty_here
<Myrtti> BigRedS: openshot
<MartijnVdS> you might have to find those file descriptors first (just numbers -- check the output of "ls -l /proc/$pid_of_program/fd/" and check which one is the tty)
<windmill> MartijnVdS, ooo thanks... would probably have taken me hours to work that out from the man page
<BigRedS> Myrtti: Ah, cheers. I'll give that one a go, too :)
<potatoes> Hello!
<potatoes> Anyone have time for a newbie question?
<gord> someone might :) generally the best approach is to outline your question and if someone among the 143 people in the channel knows the answer and has time to respond, they will do
<potatoes> Sigh
<potatoes> Well gord, I tried asking my question in #ubuntu
<potatoes> Basically the thing is I'm trying to reconfigure my grub (it seems to have been overwritten by Win7)
<AlanBell> slightly less frantic here, ask away
<potatoes> When I type in "sudo grub", I get "command not found", so I removed grub using aptitude, and then reinstalled it.
<potatoes> I went through the configuration steps, and I'm still getting the same error.
<ikonia> potatoes: no you got removed for a bad attitude
<potatoes> Here's the kicker though - I got kicked form #ubuntu by a guy called Ikonia.
<ikonia> you didn't get tired asking you got removed
<potatoes> ikonia: I don't understand what my attitude was though, I honestly don't.
<gord> lets not bring that in here
<ikonia> potatoes: calling people names, that's nota good attitude
<potatoes> ikonia: All I did was brainstorm after you told me "try sudo apt-get install grub-pc" which I already did.
<ikonia> potatoes: rushing off doing your own thing while asking for help
<gord> so if you want to recover grub you'll want to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<potatoes> ikonia: before I called you an "asshole", you told me you said you were going to stop helping me because I was "rushing off", when I was just thinking out loud.
<potatoes> ikonia: I'm going to ignore you now, bye.
<brobostigon> also the grub2 page on the wiki is good.
<gord> ikonia, potatoes   if we need to discuss this then take it to #u-ops
<gord> don't bring it in here
<potatoes> Sorry gord.
<potatoes> gord: I do I feel really frustrated about it, even though it's only the internet. I have half a mind to continue it on in #u-ops.
<brobostigon> ok, lets just work out potatoes issue, and fix it.
<potatoes> brobostigon: After following the link gord gave me, I think I'm missing menu.lst.
<potatoes> brobostigon: In /boot/grub
<ikonia> that's not used for grub2
<ikonia> read the document properly
<potatoes> Ahh, yeah, that was me being stupid.
<ikonia> this is what I meant about rushing it
<ikonia> in
<brobostigon> potatoes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * daubers gets back to his android program after having a nommy stirfry and watching the Wrath of Khan
<MartijnVdS> KHAAAAAN
<popey> whs
<brobostigon> goodfilm, :)
<daubers> I do enjoy evenings when the wifes out
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> hehe
 * MooDoo is just about to watch season 4 torchwood :)
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: that's not on until Thursday, is it?
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS, it's been on in the states already apparently, well i hope so as i'm downloading it now :)
<MartijnVdS> naughty :)
<MooDoo> shush
<MooDoo>  :)
<ali1234> popey: were you using a dual head system on that screenshot bug?
<ali1234> cos i cannot reproduce it here
<ali1234> also launchpad needs twitter integration when i open a bug :)
<ali1234> i have global menus disabled too, maybe that affects it?
<popey> ali1234: no
<popey> i expect so
<ali1234> when you press windows key, does the launcher come to the front?
<popey> yes
<ali1234> for me that does not work either
<ali1234> in any fullscreen app
<ali1234> there is no way for me to launch apps
<popey> oh hang on
<ali1234> except to switch to another workspace
<popey> for a full screen app, no
<ali1234> ok, that's not related then
<ali1234> it's really annoying because the launcher doesn't dodge fullscreen windows either
<ali1234> the only way to get rid of it is to highlight another window, then click in the fullscreen window, then the launcher goes behind it
<ali1234> except that that isn't possible when the fullscreen window is the only window on the screen, ie always if you don't have two monitors
<suprengr> MooDoo, where#s Torchwood on? [pretty please]
<ali1234> basically unity fullscreen window handling is a massive regression over 10.10
<BigRedS> unity non-fullscreen window handling's amusing, too.
<BigRedS> just the fun trying to get at menus. It's like a steady hand game, avoiding giving focus to anything else on the way :)
<ali1234> well yeah, that's why i disable global menus
<ali1234> with that gone unity isn't so bad
<BigRedS> Ah, I'm still trying to convince myself that it's something I'll get used to...
<ali1234> hmm can't reproduce on netbook either
<ali1234> so it's not related to dual head, global menus, or nvidia driver
<ali1234> might be theme related but i doubt it
<ali1234> i will try changing to default theme
 * suprengr is getting tempted to remove global menus (unity)... do I tread in in deep water or relive myself of a pain in the]?
<ali1234> just say NO
<ali1234> (and then turn it off)
<suprengr> :)
<ali1234> it causes a lot of other problems though
<suprengr> thanks ali1234
<ali1234> but you'll see that
<suprengr> yeh.. that's what i was wondering... any show stoppers though?
<ali1234> no
<suprengr> cool, thanks
<ali1234> just some annoying stuff with firefox menu bar disappearing
<ali1234> and then clicks go to the wrong place
<ali1234> but no worse than all the existing problems with ff
<suprengr> .. can deal with that
<suprengr> cheers
<gord> market.android.com might as well be renamed "here is a bunch of crap you don't actually want. dot com" these days =\
<brobostigon> best i have found, since i have had android, is k9-mail and astrid.
<gord> haven't seen anything really interesting for about six months or so
<gord> crackle is interesting, full movies and tv shows streamed for free, neat. but i don't want to watch that stuff on my phone
<penguin42> gord: I guess it's for those 10" phones
<brobostigon> or tablets.
<BigRedS> I keep meaning to try k-9
<BigRedS> is it better than the built in one?
<brobostigon> gord: dos crackle require flash? i havent got it here.
<gord> brobostigon, absolutely no idea
<gord> the default mail client for honeycomb is nice, its like the gmail client. hope it turns up in 4.0
<brobostigon> BigRedS: it ismore resuorce friendly, and doesnt require background data or  syncing or any of thatstuff, that sucks battery, to be turned on.
<brobostigon> gord: ok, because it isnt showing in market here.
<gord> chances are it requires certain hardware that supports DRM or some such
<brobostigon> gord: yes,proobebly.
<BigRedS> brobostigon: Ah, none of those are particularly important perks to me.
<brobostigon> BigRedS: oh, ok.
<brobostigon> BigRedS: also, more battery friendly, due to those factors.
<BigRedS> yeah, my batter lasts longer than the time between charges already
<brobostigon> :)
<BigRedS> every so often the native one irritates me and I decide to try something else, but I tend to get distracted before I actually do...
<brobostigon> ok.
<StevenR> woot. Father's day present handed over. "Dad's Ubuntu Kit" :)  (Ubuntu mug, notepad, pens, mouse mat, books). Upgrade to Maverick in progress, then to Natty.
<Azelphur> with time zones, will paris always be 1 hour ahead of us?
<Azelphur> or does DST mess it up
<popey> Azelphur: they switch to DST same as us
<popey> same dat
<popey> *day
<popey> compare...
<Azelphur> cool, so always +1
<popey> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=136
<popey> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=195
<popey> London vs Paris
<popey> look at the dates
<popey> handy site that
<Azelphur> indeed :)
<murcherson> anyone know how i can add "Run as admin" to my right click menu for 11.04
 * penguin42 wouldn't mind adding stuff to that menu but never seen how - I like how on some fedora versions there is a 'terminal' on it
<ascenseur> evening peeps!
<BigRedS> g'morning ascenseur
<ascenseur> aha, 7 minutes to go here ;)
<ascenseur> how are you BigRedS
<BigRedS> ah, it's always morning in my world
<BigRedS> I'm all good. Just been playing quake. Scared the crap out of me :/
<BigRedS> you?
<ascenseur> Woo :) I'm very good thanks! Just got a lot of things sorted which have made things all the much brighter :)
<ascenseur> VoIP and IPv6 - both unrelated, but they've been giving me a headache for weeks!
<BigRedS> haha
<BigRedS> that's a pair of abbreviations I've avoided thus far
<BigRedS> voip is voodoo as far as I'm concerned
<BigRedS> I'm surprised every time it works
<penguin42> BigRedS: Yeh but so are most comms systems - just think what a moile has to do
<BigRedS> I used to help look after a pbx, so I should know some of it, I suppose
<BigRedS> it's just that phone networks aren't IP networks in my head I think
<BigRedS> "what do you mean it's not got a dhcp lease? It's a phone" etc.
<penguin42> but mobile stuff is even crazier isn't it?
<BigRedS> oh yeah
<BigRedS> I try not to think about that :)
#ubuntu-uk 2011-07-10
<daubers> Morning
<MartijnVdS> \o
<MooDoo> :)
<MartijnVdS> Sunday morning + Kings of Convenience = win
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> so, 2 stroke oil. Is that a Halfords thing?
<suprengr> AlanBell, http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchCmd?srch=2+stroke+oil&x=0&y=0&action=search&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1
<suprengr> guess that's a yes ;)
<suprengr> [or a farm shop, or a m/cycle shop maybe?]
<daubers> Motorbike shop would have it
<MartijnVdS> GAH
<MartijnVdS> that's the third time this morning that a part of Unity crashed on me
<AlanBell> thanks suprengr and daubers, I will give halfords a go
<daubers> Woot! Spinners updating dynamically from a database. Almost at the point where I can do the calculations this thing was built for now :)
<bigcalm> How do you do a full update with apt-get? I used to know
<bigcalm> 3 packages are being held back on a remote server
<dogmatic69_> hi all
<dogmatic69_> woke up this morning to my server down :/
<dogmatic69_> cpu was at 100%
<suprengr> dogmatic69, it's better to use an eider down....
<dogmatic69_> ?
<bigcalm> SUSHI!
 * bigcalm departs
<suprengr> (a 'quilt')
<bigcalm> suprengr: heh, I got it :)
<dogmatic69_> clearly missed that one
<dogmatic69_> anything i should check
<suprengr> I'd be checking temperature fast.  then look for dust &/or failed/failing cooling.... then memory... then software perhaps
<suprengr> [& the NIC]
<dogmatic69_> its in the cloud
<suprengr> oh!
<suprengr> methinks a lot of things 'down' atm... google search is in difficulties as well
<suprengr> hmmm.... http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/07/10/0438252/Facebook-Helps-Israel-Blacklist-Air-Travellers?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
 * suprengr apologises - meant to paste the tinyurl there
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<dogmatic69_> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<vflinux979> Hi
<brobostigon> hi vflinux979
<vflinux979> I was yesterday in the London Hacker Space
<vflinux979> was greate
<ging> your typo makes me hungry, it sounds like a type of cheese
<brobostigon> :)
<dogmatic69_> whats the odds of the last notw paper being worth something?
<ging> about 5million to 1
<dogmatic69_> :/
<ging> because thats how many they're printing
<dogmatic69_> well not immediately, but in time after 4.5 million are recycled
<ging> they'll still be half a million which is probably 100x as many news paper colectors as there in in the country
 * dogmatic69_ has a few copies just in case
<suprengr> weeeee! F! starts on BBC... me go quiet now
<ikonia> exacellent
 * suprengr spots a rare ikonia typo ;)
 * daubers has type conversion woes :(
<daubers> 23.98 != 23.9799995422363
<AlanBell> http://xkcd.com/217/
<daubers> It's definatley when somethings being cast from a float to a double
 * daubers tries going around the houses
<daubers> interestingly if I go float -> string -> double it's fine
<penguin42> what are you seeing?
<daubers> penguin42: Hmmm?
<penguin42> daubers: I didn't start of your casting problem - what was the problem?
<daubers> daubers has type conversion woes
<daubers> [12:22] daubers: 23.98 != 23.9799995422363
<penguin42> well it's close :-)
<daubers> penguin42: Not close enough for a sql matching exercise :)
<penguin42> you should never try and match floats as strings for equality
<penguin42> not unless you can set rounding etc
<penguin42> daubers: The problem is that 23.98 just isn't representable in fp exactly
<daubers> penguin42:  I'm not trying to match a float to a string :) When the data is put into sqlite, the sqlite library will only accept doubles, not floats, so it converts to a double then inserts into the db. So when I try and see if that float is in the db, it isn't because it's been converted into a weird number first
<penguin42> daubers: Yeh but you see that's not a safe thing to do (as you've discovered)
 * penguin42 doesn't know any sql stuff - but that seems a perfectly reasonable thing for it to do 
<daubers> penguin42:  To only accept doubles?
<penguin42> daubers: Yeh - who would complain about storing something with _more_ precision
<daubers> penguin42:  Interestingly, the field in the db is a float
<daubers> penguin42:  If it wasn't for that fact, I'd agree with you
<penguin42> daubers: If you want to be able to compare values like that then use either a string or a BCD; I don't know if sql can do approximate comparisons or ranges which is really what you need if you are comparing fp
<daubers> penguin42:  I've made it work now :) I know the values in there are only going to be one of about 6 fp numbers and it works with all 6 and some really randome ones I picked out the air too
<penguin42> yeuch
<daubers> penguin42: I've written worse
<penguin42> yeh - so have I :-)
<ikonia> long shot but do any of you guys use a heart rate monitor watch ?
<daubers> penguin42: It's for this http://www.daubers.co.uk/~matt/androidapp.png
<daubers> ikonia: No...
<ikonia> was a long shot
<daubers> ikonia: Why?
<ikonia> just looking for one to get a bit more info on some training, could use a experienced hand
<daubers> ikonia: Might be worth sending a yell at tonytiger if he's around in the podcast channel. He runs, as does Ciemon
<ikonia> what's the podcast channel
<daubers> I think tonytiger runs anyway....
<daubers> #ubuntu-uk-podcast
<ikonia> I'll see if he's around, thank you
<jacobw> MartijnVdS also runs
<jacobw> t + 71 minutes
<czajkowski> torchwood time
<suprengr> czajkowski, where???
<czajkowski> july14th on uk
<czajkowski> on usa on juky 8th
<suprengr> czajkowski,  :(   got all excited there!... but thanks anyway
 * suprengr says bfn to avoid dropping off channel... 'borrowed' broadband link dying
<gord> i stopped watching torchwood after they killed off the only characters i liked :(
<jacobw> has anyone got bt infinity?
<czajkowski> gord: go back and watch it
<czajkowski> not saying any more
<jacobw> also, the last timc was awesome :D
<czajkowski> jacobw: the 5 day special the children......
<czajkowski> was a bit odd
<czajkowski> gord: did you like captain jack
<jacobw> i don't think i've heard that one :|
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: I use a Polar watch.. let me find the type
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: FT4
<MartijnVdS> it comes with a nice cloth strap (much better than the old plastic strap that came with my previous watch)
<ikonia> MartijnVdS: does the heart rate come from a monitor on the watch, or do you need an external strap on your chest ?
<gord> czajkowski, not really
<penguin42> odd, my router has some messages about NTP clock is now unsynced - not seen those before
<Adam_> hello people!
<brobostigon> afternoonings Adam_
<Adam_> Whats the general view concerning the creation of a ubuntu-uk forum?
<brobostigon> it already exists,
<Adam_> do u have a link
<brobostigon> on the ubuntu forums
<Adam_> u mean the sub loco forum
<Adam_> what if I were to change the question slightly, does anyone feel a Ubuntu forum for for UK users would be of any benefit?
<brobostigon> !forum
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<brobostigon> hmm,
<ali1234> there is already a subforum forum for the UK and no one uses it
<AlanBell> 2http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=274
<brobostigon> ali1234: spot on, i am trying to find it.
<brobostigon> thank AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> the geeknic could be unstickied now I guess
<AlanBell> wonder if maco2 can do that
<ali1234> 3 posts in the past 2 months
<brobostigon> Adam_: see AlanBell's link, we already have a forum,
<Adam_> In a broader sense, would you be inclined to say the lack of active participation in the UK loco forum
<Adam_> would be applicable on a UK user forum if one existed?
<brobostigon> this has been discussed,
<Adam_> it has? Where can i find more info?
<brobostigon> and that because of cultural differences, it isnt in our nature, to use the forums, but to use the mailing list, and irc.
<AlanBell> Adam_: what do you mean?
<AlanBell> are you proposing to set something up outside of the ubuntu forums?
<Adam_> yese
<Adam_> *yes
<AlanBell> ok, lets turn that round, why do you think one outside of the ubuntuforums.org namespace would be more successful?
<Adam_> not specific to uk-ubuntu but for UK users as a whole
<brobostigon> so linux geneally ?
<brobostigon> generally?
<Adam_> I feel the main ubuntuforums can be very busy at times, so busy that many users do not get the help the need
<AlanBell> that cuts both ways
<brobostigon> the same could be said about #ubuntu
<shauno> the corollary to that is that if there's no-one there, there's no-one to help
<brobostigon> hence having seperate forum, as well as irc channel.
<AlanBell> Adam_: I am not averse to the idea of doing something new, you just have to articulate what is new about it
<AlanBell> we set up a facebook page recently, which we should probably put more stuff on
<brobostigon> what is the USP, wht is different??
<AlanBell> as soon as Google Plus has something that organisations can use then we probably will do whatever that ends up being (there are no groups or pages yet)
<brobostigon> that we dont have already, that will make peopleuse that, thanwhat we have already.
<ali1234> lack of help on ubuntu forums is not because they are "busy"
<ali1234> it's because they are full of idiots
<brobostigon> if ubuntu-uk as a whole doesnt use he forums  already, then it could be said, that such an idea, is dead. however, if a new forum were to be astablished, what would make people use said forum, that doesnt alreayd allow for,
<ali1234> and the biggest idiots also post the most frequently
<Adam_> do you use the ubuntuforums ali1234?
 * brobostigon doesnt like forums, for various reasons,
<ali1234> every time i have attempted to use them i have received nothing but terrible answers
<ali1234> usually i get no answer at all except something useless from a forum warrior with 9,000,000 posts all saying "have you tried turning it off and then on again?"
<brobostigon> the "sudo su" and sudo gksudo, situation, is a good example.
<AlanBell> this is a biased audience, a lot of people do like forums, and don't like IRC at all
<brobostigon> ali1234: also i have seen on the forums, potentially, damaging and dangerous things, being unnecceserily suggested.
<AlanBell> but that is kind of irrelevant
<AlanBell> the proposal to set up some kind of new forum could be interesting and could work, if it is in some way different
<shauno> I'd be curious what it actually stands to gain.  otherwise it's an answer looking for a problem
<ali1234> this is my experience with pretty much all forums, not just the ubuntu ones
<brobostigon> that will allow people tohave something, that doesnt already exist.
 * penguin42 doesn't use forums really; more mailing lists and irc - but I can see some of the idea of them
<ali1234> forums are mailing lists for people who think the blue e == the internet, and that is the main problem with them
<ali1234> the way i see it the most important function of the ubuntu forums is keeping all those people far, far away from the mailing lists and irc :)
<penguin42> haha
<AlanBell> I hate having to go through lists of stuff a page at a time, I just don't think a web browser (without ajax based background retrieval of stuff for continuous strolling) is a particularly good client for collaboration
<penguin42> AlanBell: I wish lp would do that as well
<AlanBell> a forum with a desktop client would be good though
<ali1234> i can't stand those infinite scrolling pages
<penguin42> ali1234: Why?
<ali1234> because you can never scroll to the bottom
<penguin42> hmm
<ali1234> the main reason i dont like them is because of how they mess with the scroll bar
<shauno> that's about the one thing they could do with forums to make them useful for me.  an nntp gateway.
<brobostigon> if it has to be text based, then some more collbaroative along the ines of whatwe had with google wave, would be better in my mind.
<ali1234> if it's a long page i like to scroll by dragging the scroll bar, except on those it bounces around all over the place when more stuff loads in
<ali1234> so i can't do that
<ali1234> not that it matters now that scrollbars have been made unusable
<ali1234> the other bad thing about them is when they don't fire properly
<ali1234> and you get to the bottom of the page and nothing happens
<brobostigon> ali1234: that isnt antirly accurate, you only experience that with unity, not with gnome3.
<ali1234> and there's no "next" button
<ali1234> and you have to start scrolling up and down repeatedly trying to trigger the "load some more" function
<ali1234> and that takes like 30 seconds
<ali1234> and it would have been much easier for everyone if they just put a "next" button instead of this stupidness
<penguin42> ali1234: With google reader I find it's already got more by the time you've got to the bottom so there is no waiting
<shauno> I found myself liking the ones where it's a mix between the two.  there's a link to load more, than appends it to the original page.  rather than trying to guess when to do it automatically
<ali1234> well google reader is just a mess
<penguin42> ali1234: I like it because it removes the wait when you press the next button
<ali1234> it has even worse problems with it's UI than the scrolling
<brobostigon> but the worst is, i cant directlygo to what is useful with a forum, i have to trawl through loads of stuff that isnt useful before i get to something useful.
<ali1234> yes you can
<ali1234> forum can do anything a mailing list can do
<ali1234> it's just a lot more difficult
<AlanBell> the Lotus Notes client got scrollbars right, the view tells the client the total document count so it can position and size the scrollbar correctly, then you can scroll to any point and it loads the content that should be there
<ali1234> most forums have a "subscribe to thread" feature
<ali1234> this is extremely useful
<ali1234> because i can watch the threads i posted in without having to ever see the rest of the site
<brobostigon> ali1234: agreed, i have exactly that, on several xda threads.
<neuro> bah, forums
<ali1234> xda forums is the worrrrrst
<brobostigon> ali1234: however the android aosp vrsion iuse,is maintained there, so i have no choice.
<ali1234> who is it maintained by?
<ali1234> all the real developers of that stuff are on irc
<brobostigon> ali1234: ezterry.
<ali1234> never heard of em
<brobostigon> ali1234: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=882356
<penguin42> thing I hate about most forums is the top is normally a big banner; the right side is normally full of adverts, the left side is taken up with stuff about the poster (including a gratuitous picture, the date they joined and inside leg measurement) and then that leaves 3 words in the middel of the display
<ali1234> wow people are still using the dream and sapphire??
<brobostigon> ali1234: most definatly, yes.
<ali1234> the thing i hate most about forums, which i realised when visiting xda forums just now, is when they have a thread that says "ask questions in this thread, don't make a new one" and the thread is 9000 pages long
<ali1234> guaranteeing that nobody will ever read it
<brobostigon> true point.
<ali1234> except the forum warriors of course
<ali1234> who will duly respond with their standard unhelpful replies
<penguin42> and to those forum lovers reading the transcript of this channel - hard luck!
<Adam_> I guess I asked the wrong group of people lol
<ali1234> yes most definitely
<ali1234> of course, if you ask on some forum, you will get replies along the lines of "what's wrong with this one?"
<AlanBell> Adam_: what forum software are you proposing?
<ali1234> or if you ask on the loco forum you'll get tumbleweeds
<Adam_> I was thinking of using a free server such as forumotion
<Adam_> *service
<AlanBell> oh, I wouldn't go for that
<brobostigon> Adam_: as is said, there a reason why our loco forums dont get used much.
<AlanBell> Free software on a server we manage, maybe
<ali1234> Adam_: have you ever used ubuntu stack exchange?
<Adam_> nope
<AlanBell> askubuntu.com
<ali1234> it's much better than a forum for getting decent help
<ali1234> and people actually do use it
<AlanBell> we *could* set up a shapado instance for the UK, but I wouldn't, that kind of thing works better with as many users as possible
<ali1234> a what now?
<AlanBell> shapado is a ruby on rails free software implementation of the stack exchange concept
<ali1234> oh, ok
<AlanBell> you don't need to go through the incubation process and prove you are active before they let you have one
<ali1234> i think that process is a good thing tbh
<AlanBell> so do I
<AlanBell> unless you are not going to meet the criteria
<ali1234> *especially* if you don't meet the criteria
<AlanBell> yeah, true enough
<ali1234> think about it: you could set up a ubuntu-uk instance, then totally forget about it
<ali1234> then people will be asking questions and nobody will be reading it
<ali1234> kind of like how the forum is now
<AlanBell> yes, indeed
<AlanBell> shapado has its uses though
<ali1234> a stack exchange with no users is worse than not having one at all if it gives people false hope :)
<ali1234> and you do need a certainly level of activity to make anything like that work
 * penguin42 wonders when the search engines will get smart enough to find answers to questions
<ali1234> even irc and forums need a certain number of users, otherwise nobody posts because nobody posts
 * suprengr wondeers... what's the situation with Firefox's "rolling" releases verses 10.04 LTS [or any LTS]
<suprengr> *wonders
<daubers> Oooooh... new 2.3.4 update for SGS2 has been leaked
<daubers> Just need a USB host shield once thats official :)
 * bigcalm has had 2.3.4 for a while now :)
<daubers> bigcalm: Nexus S?
<bigcalm> N1
<bigcalm> CyanogenMod 7.1rc1
<daubers> ah, ok :)
<bigcalm> ;)
<brobostigon> also had 2.3.4 onmy htc dream, or a few months.
<brobostigon> for*
<daubers> I only got my new phone a week and a bit ago
<brobostigon> :)
<daubers> Have to admit, it's a lot nice to use than the pre
<brobostigon> not tried webos myself yet.
<daubers> It has a lot of promise, shame the first round of devices where too underpowered to make it worthwhile
<brobostigon> ah, i see.
<ali1234> i don't understand why everyone loves webos so much
<directhex> ali1234, because it's the mobile os with the cleanest UX
 * popey chuckles at the forum discussion
<popey> ali1234: I can unsticky
<popey> er AlanBell
<popey> AlanBell: done
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: You need a chest strep that comes with the watch (in the same box)
<MattJ> Does anyone have any recommendations for software for recording audio/video from a webcam?
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: recording to disk?
<MattJ> I was using Cheese, but it doesn't seem very reliable
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: ffmpeg :)
<MattJ> To disk
<MattJ> Does it work with PulseAudio?
<MartijnVdS> yes
<MartijnVdS> http://www.alex.ballas.org/2010/11/13/ffmpeg-camaudio-recording-pulseaudio/
<MattJ> Nice, thanks
<popey> ali1234 / AlanBell to be fair I suspect there are a large number of UK residents who use the forums, but they aren't in the loco.
<popey> same goes for irc
<popey> there's a few people who arrive in #ubuntu and get (and give) support but aren't "in" the loco at all
<AlanBell> yes indeed
<MattJ101> I should have known better than try to use Empathy for IRC
<directhex> MattJ: i agree, as someone who works with empathy devs
<MattJ> directhex, sure, Empathy isn't bad, and neither are the devs :)
<directhex> MattJ: irc isn't suited to an IM client
<MattJ> Indeed
<ali1234> that's a weak excuse
<MattJ> Not that I expected it to crash
<ali1234> irc is nothing but IM with multiple participants
<directhex> ali1234: not so much. you're thinking of XMPP MUC.
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> all protocols support multiple participants in a chat
<ali1234> if your IM program is too rubbish to handle that, then it's too rubbish for any protocol
<directhex> IM is based around people. people have identities. IRC has no concept of identity beyond the ephemeral - despite the efforts of every one of hundreds of IRC servers to graft it on after the event
<ali1234> once again, no
<MattJ> Since this isn't XMPP, could someone paste me the ffmpeg link again please?
<ali1234> IM is based around you type a message, and it comes out on someone else's computer
<MattJ> I lost it when Empathy crashed
<directhex> ali1234: whose computer?
<ali1234> that is decided by the server, not the IM client
<ali1234> so it is irrelevant
<ali1234> and it is that way whether you use IRC or jabber or MSN or any of the others
<directhex> <MartijnVdS> http://www.alex.ballas.org/2010/11/13/ffmpeg-camaudio-recording-pulseaudio/
<MattJ> Thanks directhex :)
<popey> oooo that looks handy
<MattJ> ./record-camera: line 3: ffmpeg: command not found
<MattJ> Not a good start ;)
<popey> i had to compile my own ffmpeg today ☹
 * MattJ just set up a new machine with 11.04
<popey> silly non-free bits missing
<AlanBell> popey: tried the G+ video upload yet?
<popey> nope
<MattJ> "Unknown encoder 'libx264'"
<MattJ> \o/
 * directhex is compiling OOo
<popey> exactly
<popey> thats why
<popey> also faac
 * AlanBell expects to see "* directhex has compiled OOo" on tuesday
<MattJ> Heh
<directhex> AlanBell: doesn't even build, tbh
 * MattJ installs terminator
<AlanBell> yeah, when LibreOffice first came out I downloaded the source and totally failed to build it
<directhex> sod it, i'll fix it when rene contacts me about it being broken
<suprengr> Having a Sunday afternoon bath=good: falling asleep in a Sunday afternoon bath=good; waking up a in a Sunday evening bath=bad!
<suprengr> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<zleap> lol
<StevenR> suprengr: was the bath cold when you woke up?
<StevenR> (if so, have another bath to warm up :) )
<suprengr> sort of an ice-box really - & once is enough - I'll use the dressing gown for warming up thanks
<suprengr> ...but then again - when you've taken the phrase " knock yourself out" a bit too literally earlier in week ... I'll take all the sleep from relaxing I can
 * suprengr feels lump on hear - whopee! it's going down!
<suprengr> *head
<penguin42> how did you do that?
<zleap> do what
<penguin42> I just wondered how suprengr knocked himself out
<zleap> not sure
<czajkowski> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-list/2011-July/msg00006.html
<penguin42> oh that's fun
<zleap> btw topic for channel gives next meeting as 6th July
<penguin42> almost as good as the infridgement the other month
<suprengr> Pendulum, working on hardware can be a dangerous thing - 'specially if that hardware is a money machine
<AlanBell> itym penguin42
 * penguin42 swings back and forwards
<suprengr> penguin42, working on hardware can be a dangerous thing - 'specially if that hardware is a money machine#
<suprengr> [soz pend
<penguin42> suprengr: Haha well erm still an achievement
<suprengr> yeh ;)
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 23rd July 20:00 UK time #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Libraries, SciFi and Geeknicks 24th July!
<AlanBell> making the next meeting on a saturday to mix things up a bit, just before the geeknic and we can decide if we are ready to go for reapproval then
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 23rd July 21:00 UK time #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Libraries, SciFi and Geeknicks 24th July!
<brobostigon> good plan AlanBell.
<suprengr> +1
<brobostigon> new top gear,
<brobostigon> apparently.
<suprengr> cheers brobostigon - switchin channel now
 * popey has two tickets for top gear
<popey> need to book that
<brobostigon> popey spotting, :)
<popey> hah
 * suprengr is jealous of popey 
<brobostigon> i would rather tickets for HIGNFY.
 * AlanBell wonders if Clarkson will make an "Elvis is in the building" comment
<popey> I will do my best to look elvis-like
<brobostigon> lol
<brobostigon> :)
<daubers> Speaking of Elvis, I really need a haircut :(
<brobostigon> suprengr: now.
<suprengr> :)
<bigcalm> popey: are you manually posting to G+ the things that you tweet?
 * brobostigon admits to fancying a little super7.
<brobostigon> lotus/caterham super7.
<AlanBell> http://www.watercressonline.co.uk/section.php?xSec=191 anyone fancy a beer on a train?
<AlanBell> I know popey and TheOpenSourcerer and czajkowski are likely to
<czajkowski> likely to what
<brobostigon> go*
<AlanBell> czajkowski: beer train
<brobostigon> i dont recognise any of the place that arent sold out.
<brobostigon> places*
<czajkowski> AlanBell: not sure tbh
<czajkowski> november is ages away
<AlanBell> those are the brewerys, the train is in Alton all the time
<popey> AlanBell: lies
<popey> it moves up and down the track
<AlanBell> this is true
<popey> so you mentioned video upload on g+
<popey> how do you do that>
<AlanBell> I did
<popey> I have a video I want to upload
<AlanBell> at the top there is a video thing under the comment box
<brobostigon> i linked a nice vid from youtube, from carl sagan, on google+ earlier.
<AlanBell> click that a second time and a dropdown appears allowing you to upload
<AlanBell> I was going to make another chick-flick with titles done in Blender
<popey> I just made a video which was testing out a screencasty script I have
<brobostigon> chick-flick, eh, huh, pansy.
<daubers> AlanBell: I could be tempted again
<popey> works a -treat-
<brobostigon> sorry, apologies.
<brobostigon> AlanBell is not a pansy.
<AlanBell> neither is my chicken
<brobostigon> :)
<AlanBell> I was going to to a video short entitled "Clarabelle lays an egg"
<brobostigon> :)
<dogmatic69_> popey: what you recoding?
<brobostigon> minecraft, ?
<popey> uploading!
<popey> uploading to youtube and google at the same time :D
<brobostigon> cool.
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmJ__7OaSF0
<popey> should work?
<Myrtti> seems like it
<popey> cool
<czajkowski> popey: really clear
<popey> win
<popey> shame the google video upload just failed
<czajkowski> hear you running through the grass
<czajkowski> funky
<Myrtti> had to listen to my theme tune of the past year
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w
<Myrtti> while in youtube
<popey> Myrtti: tis fantastic :D
<AlanBell> need to add a minecraft section to the reapproval application I think
<oracology> Myrtti: that video is awesome!
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hvwCmYQsZE
<Myrtti> I have it as a ringtone, because I need to be reminded "This Too Shall Pass"
<suprengr> bfn
<zleap> anyone remember linux world magazine circa 1997
 * AlanBell renders the title sequence for "Clarabelle Lays an Egg"
<Azelphur> what's the sane thing to use if I want to insert events into google calendar automagically in python?
<Azelphur> I see there's a google lib, but is there something more generic I could use that'd work with google and everything else?
<shauno> what's "everything else"?  I don't think google calendar uses caldav
<Azelphur> shauno: I'm not much on calendar tech, but isn't there other stuff people use too?
<shauno> not really :/
<shauno> ical uses caldav, which is meant to be a standard, but no-one else uses it
<Azelphur> haha
<shauno> ginger babies use exchange
<shauno> etc
<Azelphur> \o/
<shauno> there's a reason you can't find a sensible way to work with everything.  there's very few contenders for 'everything', and they all hate each other
<Azelphur> I see :)
<shauno> (facebook should probably figure in that list somewhere, since I seem to know a disturbing amount of people that use it to create events)
<zleap> nite all
<popey> AlanBell: you using blender?
<AlanBell> through openshot, yes
<popey> make a video showing how pls ☺
<AlanBell> easy peasy
 * popey installs openshot and blender in anticipation
<AlanBell> don't install blender
 * popey also notes that openshot has a much improved UI
<popey> oh
<AlanBell> well you can, but you won't use that one
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> you need a shiny new one, but you don't need it installed
<AlanBell> the one in oneiric is new enough, but Natty isn't
<daubers> Gah! Stupid TV programs. An IP address with 275 in it IS NOT VALID
<AlanBell> neither is a phone number with 555 in it
<daubers> :(
<AlanBell> which is why when you see a phone number in a film it will always have 555 in it
<shauno> that's not always true :/  one of our lines at work is 800-555-nnnn.  and it works!
<AlanBell> I am slightly wrong http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_%28telephone_number%29
<popey> http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/telecoms/numbering/guidance-tele-no/numbers-for-drama
<popey> bah, I'm on natty
<shauno> I found out a little while ago, that the old-style area codes in the UK are numbered for the exchange's name
<AlanBell> natty is fine
<popey> they were
<shauno> I never knew that :)
<popey> my mum was a GPO telephonist about 40 years ago
<AlanBell> popey: http://www.blender.org/download/get-blender/ download and unpack, but don't install
<AlanBell> then in openshot preferences set the blender path to something like /home/alan/Downloads/blender/blender
<popey> ok
<shauno> I figured barrow and carlisle were right next to each other (0229 and 0228) because they were the only big towns around.  turns out 22 is BA, and CA.  this was a stunning revelation :)  (yes, I don't get out much)
<popey> hehe
<popey> its funny when you learn stuff like that
<popey> my fave one of those planning things is the one about the motorways around london
<popey> if you look at london the ones that go out north east are numbered 1, A1, M1, A10, south east is 2, A2, A20, south west is 3, A3, A30, M3, north west is 4, A40, M40, M4..
<BigRedS> that's all motorways and a-roads
<popey> well yes
<BigRedS> they're around london, cardiff and, er, whichever one is the capital of scotland :)
<daubers> BigRedS: London?
<daubers> :p
<BigRedS> I'm still a bit amused where the 'majorness' has changed over time. Like the some of the A406 being rather more main than a lot of the A1
<BigRedS> I think thre's only one motorway in scotland and it links the two, so it's irrelevant anyway :)
<daubers> Theres only one motorway in Wales and it leads out of Wales....
<bigcalm> ;)
<BigRedS> haha, oh yeah
<popey> AlanBell: then what? ☺
<AlanBell> then you want to create a new animated title
<AlanBell> I am rendering a glare one at the moment
<AlanBell> basically it creates 250 .png files with transparency
<AlanBell> so you can overlay it as a sequence on a video clip
<popey> oh neat
<AlanBell> Fly towards camera is quite nice
<AlanBell> and openshot has lots of nice transitions too
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2011-July/013387.html
<popey> *blech*
<AlanBell> eww
<AlanBell> old title font
<AlanBell> old circle of friends
<AlanBell> icky colours
<AlanBell> psd file source
<popey> good isnt it
<AlanBell> sad thing is that someone put some time and effort into that
<StevenR> hrrm. anyone used openvpn? I'd like the network-manager-openvpn thing to not modify the default route
<StevenR> but it wants to pass the default route through the vpn
<ali1234> "not sure if troll"
<ali1234> StevenR: route configuration with openvpn is something you do in the config file
<ali1234> i have no idea how you control it through an nm plugin
<ali1234> you probably can't
<ali1234> but openvpn itself has lots of options for controlling routing
<ali1234> too many in fact
<ali1234> making it work can be extremely difficult
<StevenR> ali1234: I managed :) ... in nm you say "Use this connection for resources only on it's network" and configure the push "route net mask gw" lines on the server side :)
<StevenR> the nm checkbox actually means "Don't make the vpn the default route"
 * StevenR does the "my OpenVPN vpn actually works" happydance
<hamitron> :)
<BigRedS> whoo!
<BigRedS> That's a bit like halley's comet, though
<BigRedS> now nobody else will be able to get it to work for another few thousand years
<StevenR> BigRedS: yeah. I know.
<StevenR> Dear RestOfWorld, Sorry for stealing all of the OpenVPN Magick for the next 227 million attempts. Sincerly, StevenR
<BigRedS> haha
<BigRedS> it's not your fault the universe and openvpn don't get along :)
<StevenR> for my next trick, I have to make it work so I can somehow connect to my parents' house and admin their systems.
 * popey just uses ssh
<HazRPG> \o
<StevenR> popey: yeah, I'm looking for something that will auto-dial my house somehow.
<StevenR> popey: at least, I think I am :) ... more thought and experimentation is required
<HazRPG> StevenR: Hmm? Like a dial-up modem?
<popey> why dial your house?
<popey> hey HazRPG
<HazRPG> popey: hey dude :)
<HazRPG> Long time no see
<popey> yeah
<StevenR> popey: because they don't have a particularly stable IP, probably.
<popey> dyndns?
<popey> i installed Prey on my mums pc anyway
<popey> in case it gets stolen
<BigRedS> yeah, I've replaced openvpn and squid with ssh and now things break an awful lot less
<popey> and every 10-20 mins it checks in with my webserver, so not hard for me to figure out her IP :D
<HazRPG> popey: prey ftw \o/
<StevenR> popey: possibly, depending on how functional their router is
<popey> why is the router involved?
<popey> I installed ddclient which does the dyndns checkin
<StevenR> popey: I'm just exploring options at this stage, Dad and I have been discussing a bundle of things that they'd like to do, and what they'd need to do it. It might be that ssh will do, it might be that I need something more.
<daftykins> nobody kept going with Gitso then?
<daftykins> at some point i'll play with it again, set it up to disable desktop compositing on win7 desktops and so on so it's usable
<HazRPG> Ooo, while you guys are still about... anyone want an invite to Google+?
<StevenR> I do think the marketing of G+ is very clever
<daftykins> where's it being marketed? i've not seen any
<StevenR> (limited invites, build it up as something special, so almost everyone wants one to be part of it. Worked with gmail, still works)
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> i've an invite from a friend sat in my gmail inbox but i'm kinda hesitant...
<StevenR> it doesn't look like marketing, but it is. Very clever marketing.
<daftykins> though only really the type that appeals to geeks in a way
<BigRedS> no, it appeals to everyone
<HazRPG> StevenR: Agreed, also... have you not noticed the +1 on google searches yet? That's part of the Google+ stuff.
<BigRedS> everyone wants to be part of something they can't be
<StevenR> HazRPG: yes, I did.
<StevenR> BigRedS: exactly.
<HazRPG> BigRedS: Indeed!
 * StevenR will probably eventually care about G+ (more important things to care about just now)
<HazRPG> daftykins: You've got nothing to lose btw signing up, you can download all your Google+ data, and remove the account. Privacy settings are top notch too compared to facebook's implementation.
<BigRedS> I'm still trying to work out what a circle is for...
<HazRPG> Circle = Friends List
<HazRPG> Facebook already had that, so does twitter - most just don't use it.
<BigRedS> it sort of appeared to be a way of grouping them
<BigRedS> into 'circles of friends'
<HazRPG> pretty much
<BigRedS> but Google already knows who is in which circles because it knows who knows each other
<BigRedS> that's the sort of tedium I'd like my computer to do for me
<BigRedS> divvying friends up into who knows who
<HazRPG> if you want just a group of people to see things, all you have to do is select that circle before posting... and make sure to remove "public" and only that circle will see it.
<HazRPG> If you don't mind friends of your friends seeing stuff, then you select "extended circle" (or circle of circle it originally showed up as)
<HazRPG> circle of circles*
<HazRPG> Its quite nifty, once you start using them
<BigRedS> hmmm, I think I need more friends first :)
<BigRedS> I've spent so long complaining about facebook, nobody's added me to their google wotsit
 * StevenR continues to maintain a fairly minimalist facebook presence (I don't want all the students at my previous workplace to find me)
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-02
<popey> morning
<gebbione> anyone has an idea when ubuntu will be able to manage an iphone4?
<AlanBell> does it not present itself as a disk?
<gebbione> sure, how do i put music on it
<gebbione> i tried gtkpod and other things but none work
<awilkins> Blame Apple for making their music storage scheme deliberately obfuscated ... I believe there are some applications which support updating the iTunes dB on the phone but I have no personal experience with them.
<gebbione> the thing is that all other devices can be synched with gtkpod but iphone4 or 4s
<AlanBell> I guess this is all part of apple wanting you to buy into the whole lifestyle
<jussi> gebbione: and rhythm box doesnt do it?
<gebbione> i have an apple and pc... i just want to manage it from this ubuntu machine though !!! GRRRR!
<popey> gebbione, yeah, known issue.. http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ is the tool we use
<AlanBell> GRR at Appple
<awilkins> Yeah, they probably noticed that gtkpod worked on iPhone 1-3 and said "OOh, no, freedom from Apple software, can't have that.."
<gebbione> popey, that is the one that works underneeth gtkpod right?
<popey> not sure what gtkpod uses
<popey> libimobiledevice is what rb uses AIUI
<awilkins> I just buy music players from makers that "get it" like Samsung : nice audio quality and supports ogg (most of my music is ogg anyway)
<popey> interestingly they recently did a recall of the old ipod nano which they claimed had battery issues. and replaced them with the new nano which requires itunes (the old one worked with RB)
<popey> what's notable is that a number of people who got the recall notice had never plugged their nano into itunes..
<popey> awilkins, i dont think it's a case of samsung "getting" it at all.
<awilkins> Just "hey, free feature"?
<popey> just that they happen to use a chip that supports those things
<awilkins> I've had iRiver players too
<gebbione> btw i have libimobiledevice installed
<gebbione> i can see the iphone on rythmbox
<awilkins> Well, still have one
<gebbione> not edit though
<gebbione> jussi, do you edit (upload & delete) your iphone music with rythmbox?
<jussi> gebbione: I dont do anything with my iphone because I thankfully dont own one of those rubbish things
<popey> jussi, useful input there
<popey> awilkins, i still have my iRiver iHP-140 next to my bed - I use it most nights :)
<jussi> popey: I answered the question directly.
<awilkins> iRiver T20 is my workout player - shame it's only 1GB. AAA battery, plays ogg, no stupid protocols, good sound quality.
<jzen> hi I screwed up my display manager, I think, Im in a liveCD now, can someone help?
<awilkins> Isn't that one of thos "Delete your .XAuthority file" problems?
<jzen> ?
<gigix> jzen, what did you do before "screwing up" your DM ?
<jzen> gigix: purge then (re)install gdm, selected lightdm per 'newrez's (a xrandr scaling script/app) instructions
<gigix> jzen, what did you try to do ? any reason you wanted gdm over lightdm ?
<jzen> gigix: my laptops limited to 1280X768 resolution, so I was trying to use newrez, an xrandr app/script to scale down from a higher virtual resolution
<jzen> gigix: the install of gdm was a little rough and I had to force dpkg to overwrite some files when apt-get complained
<gigix> ok, maybe i'd try to switch back to lightdm first ?
<awilkins> >-<  There's a reason package managers comprise a massive database of what's compatible with other things.
<gigix> with a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<jzen> gigix: unless theres an easy way to run that from the liveCD, i will be rebooting while crossing fingers.
<jzen> awilkins: copy&paste it for me next time, I'm living on the edge- paper cuts and all.
<jzen> thanks guys, wish me luck.
<gigix> jzen, I am not sure you can chroot your environment to do this or if you need to boot in rescue mode
<gigix> I would start booting in rescue mode
<gigix> you just need the command line for that anyway
<jzen> ok. thanx. *poof*
<bigcalm> Good Monday morning peeps :)
<dwatkins> hiya
<bigcalm> What's the difference between a VM and a VPS?
<Joeboy> I guess a VPS is a VM that you rent from somebody else
<Joeboy> for use as a server
<bigcalm> I have a VM with Bytemark. Whom I pay monthly for
<MartijnVdS> Me too!
<bigcalm> So is that a VPS?
<MartijnVdS> it is
<MartijnVdS> virtual machine / virtual private server
<bigcalm> I see
<MartijnVdS> private as in "not shared" -- you're root on your vm
<bigcalm> Does it sound cooler to say you have a VPS rather than a VM?
<KrimZon_2> VPS is a full TLA
<bigcalm> Heh, there is that
<bigcalm> VM is also a TLA ;)
<KrimZon_2> I didn't think of that
<bigcalm> Just a different value of T
<KrimZon_2> VPS is a TLA, but VM is only a TLA
<Joeboy> VPS is more specific than VM
<Joeboy> a VM might just be a Windows VM you're using on your desktop to run photoshop
<Joeboy> which would not be a VPS
<diplo> Morning all
<KrimZon_2> VPS is a TLA where TLA is a TLA, but VM is a TLA where TLA is not a TLA
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<Joeboy> Morning JamesTait
<diplo> Anyone here use Geany on a day to day basis ?
<gord> i have done in the past
<diplo> Just wondering whether anyone uses the vcs plugin
<diplo> Doesn't seem to work how I would expect, just wondering what others recommend..
<diplo> What do you use gord  ? If you don't mind me asking.. all cli ?
<gord> i use vim
<gord> have been thinking about trying out sublime lately though
<diplo> heh, I knew that was coming. I do for a lot of things but don't seem to use it that well in big projects
<diplo> yeah just grabbed that myself
<diplo> Also Komodo Edit
<diplo> and a few others
<gord> tbh i wouldn't recommend geany over simple file editing
<diplo> I think I've seen davmor mention it a few times so was going to give it a go
<gord> Komodo is the best python editor i ever used, not the free version, the paid for version
<gord> the free was kind of weak, but i haven't tried either in 3+ years
<diplo> Never bothered with the paid, but I only used to use it for php which was fine
<diplo> I do like it
<diplo> Thing I miss from Netbeans is projects
<diplo> But it's too much of a hog for this machine
<gord> i've never actually had an IDE handle projects nicely, always ended up having to not use them
<gord> either they want to use their own build system, completely not working with your build system, or they have a crappy import system that means you can't create lots of branches
<diplo> Will give Netbeans another go today
<diplo> Then Komodo this afternoon
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<gigix> morning
<brobostigon> morning gigix
<davmor2> morning all
<dogmatic69> o/
<davmor2> bigcalm: did you get the update to ics yet?
 * AlanBell upgraded to cyanogenmod 9
 * dwatkins waits patiently for CM9 to be supported on the HTC Desire HD
 * gord is still using android 2.1
 * diplo eagerly awaits getting a phone that he can afford that could actually run a newer release
<diplo> :)
<ali1234> i like how you can unlock directly to camera
 * davmor2 is still on 2.2 and will never be able to update till there is a phone upgrade in my life
<ali1234> i don't like the default calendar and email widgets though
<ali1234> they should be 4 wide
<directhex> anything other than android 2.3 is a statistical anomaly
<directhex> and that's straight from the horse's mouth. ICS accounts for 7% of android. http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html
<Myrtti> Galaxy Nexus ♥
<ali1234> that's still probably more than the total sales of WP7
<directhex> yes.
<directhex> but, e.g., nokia make more money from ios patent licenses than from lumia sales
<diplo> I'd like to tinker with a WP7 device, don't know anyone local to me that has one though
<diplo> :/
<davmor2> directhex: yeah that's the problem everyone is suing everyone rather than just making the best devices they can, cause they get more money that way
<directhex> davmor2, http://dilbert.com/2012-06-30/
<diplo> Are you still liking your WP7 phone directhex ?
<directhex> diplo, yeah. very cross about the WP7.8/WP8 situation, but it's still much nicer than android
<diplo> yeah read about that the other day, that really does suck
<davmor2> directhex: indeed
 * czajkowski hugs christel 
 * christel hugs czajkowski 
 * davmor2 blows raspberries at czajkowski and waves hello to christel 
<christel> hehe
<christel> heya davmor2 :)
 * AlanBell wonders if christel will pop by on her tour of farnham
<christel> ooh i might very well do!
<christel> give me your address
<christel> (for the office)
<AlanBell> Libertus Solutions, suite 3 the Granary, Hones yard
<christel> we have viewings at 1, 2 and 3 (last one is in farnham, riverside) however i suspect they'll only take like 15mins each :)
<AlanBell> behind the sugarcraft place next to the station
<christel> awesome! i shall pop in before or after viewing riverside! possibly after, i'll bring cake!
<christel> <3
<AlanBell> gosh :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: where up are you with the sun?
 * AlanBell 3> cake
<AlanBell> um, that failed
<AlanBell> <3
<diplo> christel: Tap fixed?
<czajkowski> davmor2: London
<davmor2> czajkowski: that's not up
<czajkowski> it's up from where popey is
<davmor2> czajkowski: that's down and across :P
 * czajkowski peers at davmor2 
 * bigcalm returns
<bigcalm> South is down
<bigcalm> I don't like the noise my Proliant is making :(
<bigcalm> Sounds like a fan is off balance or something
<davmor2> bigcalm: only on boot up though right? I don't here my fan the rest of the time
<bigcalm> davmor2: this is all the time. It's hard to describe. I'll try and record it
<gord> my fan was making a weird noise this morning, turns out a cable was caught in it, another technical computer problem successfully solved by gord!
<diplo> Really must check mine out, not seen or heard from it for like 4 months
<diplo> Its in the kids play room, always forget to check whether the kids have poked things through the fans etc
<diplo> :)
<dwatkins> get them a Raspberry Pi so there are no moving parts, diplo ;)
<diplo> heh, it's my fileserver.. their play room used to be my office
<diplo> Only thing I haven't moved out of there is my server
<bigcalm> What's this noise coming from my Proliant? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1151681/Voice%20004.3ga
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: the rattle?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: yes
<dogmatic69> sounds like a fan on the way out
<bigcalm> Not had the box for long. Don't really want to send it back to HP for fixing
<dogmatic69> Tell them to send out a tech guy. if it is a fan they should be hot swappable
<bigcalm> Ug
<diplo> Unplug the fan if not CPU and see if it's defo that
<bigcalm> The only fan is the case fan :)
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: what proliant is it?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: 401 I think
<bigcalm> Cannie remember now :D
<dogmatic69> but a blade right?
<bigcalm> I honestly can't remember the model. It's: https://twitter.com/bigcalm/status/219721595760017408
<bigcalm> Maybe N40L
<Dave2> bigcalm: liar
<Dave2> case fan and PSU fan
<bigcalm> Dave2: no CPU fan is what I meant
<bigcalm> Dave2: only seen one fan so far, shows how much I've poked it
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: ah ok, did not know those existed. just stick your finger in the fan and see if the noise stops
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: I may laugh, but I had considered it
<diplo> bigcalm: It's ok to do that for a short few secs :)
<dogmatic69> put it in the middle, hurts less :D
<bigcalm> ;)
<diplo> I've done it many a time to see if its the fan
<dogmatic69> ye, it will draw loads of current if done for too long
<bigcalm> Can't really get to any of the fans
<Dave2> You can get to the fans pretty easily, you just need to take stuff out
<Dave2> Well
<Dave2> To the main fan
<bigcalm> Dave2: if I take stuff out, it won't be switched on
<Dave2> pft
<bigcalm> The point is to find the source of noise while it's running
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: just use a pencil or similar
<bigcalm> diplo: was it you who has CM on a Wildfire?
<diplo> Yep
<bigcalm> diplo: great. How did you root the phone?
<diplo> Didn't upgrade at the weekend, been in agony since Thursday :/
<diplo> With a fair bit of work I'm afraid
<bigcalm> That's what I'm finding
<diplo> So the biggest issue was the hboot
<diplo> From memory, I had v1.2, and to root I needed 1.1
<diplo> So I had to downgrade the hboot
<diplo> Is that your issue ?
<bigcalm> I'm not sure, but that might be something for me to look at
<diplo> I can see if I can find the tutorial I followed ?
<bigcalm> Thanks
<diplo> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1145035
<diplo> Looks like the one
<bigcalm> Grumble. All done via Windows?
<diplo> I may have done actually yeah, was dual booting my home laptop at the time
<bigcalm> Fair enough
<diplo> the bat files aren't doing anything special from memory
<diplo> Can probably work around it
<diplo> Do you have a windows PC at home?
<bigcalm> Yay, HBOOT is already HBOOT-1.01.0001 on Hayley's phone
<diplo> That makes life A LOT easier :)
<bigcalm> Hayley's is windows. Could hijack that I guess
<diplo> That was my biggest issue tbh, getting a solution that actually worked
<bigcalm> I tried revolutionary, but it just sat there waiting to see a device
<bigcalm> Revoke3 saw the device and did a lot until it complained about the firmware being too new
<bigcalm> But I think I'll have enough here to get it working tonight
<bigcalm> Thanks diplo :)
<diplo> Well should be online later, not sure how much help I will be bt more than willing to give it a go
<diplo> Might upgrade mine tonight actually
<bigcalm> :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: that sounds to me like the fan isn't slowing down
<bigcalm> Eh?
<diplo> Sounds like dodgey bearings to me
<davmor2> bigcalm: sorry playing catchup from earlier lunch and all that :P
<davmor2> bigcalm: What I'm saying is it sounds like your fan is going full pelt are you doing something like raid work or something that would be cpu/hd heavy load that might explain the upped fan speed
<bigcalm> davmor2: I have RAID1 on the 1st two drives. But not doing anything intensive as far as I know
 * bigcalm fires of s05e07 - slowly catching up
<gord> still no planes on popey cam :(
<davmor2> gord: clouds in the way
<bigcalm> The time lapse is cool
<gord> davmor2: i was *promised* blames
<gord> planes
<gord> but i blames popey
<davmor2> gord: no I think you were right the first time, look at how much popey has allowed you to blame :D
<popey> A PLANE!
<gord> lies!
<diplo> davmor2: I have the film if you want to watch it :)
<diplo> Haven't brought myself to watch it yet mind :)
<diplo> http://www.rt.com/news/iran-bill-hormuz-strait-218/
<diplo> ooer
 * diplo digs push bike out ready for the fuel price rises again :(
<diplo> And waterproofs
 * bigcalm tickles popey
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jonathan Riddell] Akademy 2012 in Pictures - http://blogs.kde.org/node/4583
<bigcalm> Who here is fabulous with Doctine? :)
<diplo> PHP libraries ?
 * bigcalm moves on to s05e08
<bigcalm> diplo: indeed
<bigcalm> It's one of the 2 popular ORMs that Symfony can use
<diplo> Nope, afraid not.. just wanted to confirm
<bigcalm> I want to turn a SQL query into a proper Doctrine statement :)
<diplo> Having issues ?
<bigcalm> I can safely paste this without braking any NDAs
<bigcalm> SELECT api.name, source.name, source.country_code FROM source JOIN api ON source.api_id = api.id WHERE api.is_active = 1 AND source.is_active = 1;
<diplo> Well it's not very revealing :)
<diplo> just looking at their site now
<bigcalm> Me too
<bigcalm> Oh, it's also Doctrine 1.2 not 2
<bigcalm> Or is it
 * bigcalm scratches his head
<bigcalm> 2.1
<bigcalm> Silly me
<Songtao> hi guys, I m stuck now
<Bollinger> when looking at the output of top on the Mem line reads Mem: 8G  total, 5.6G used 2.5G free 316M buffers Yet when I add up all the memory used in the RES column it is no where near 5.6G what am I missing?
<Songtao> I untar an existing system to a new drive, and changed uuid in /etc/fstab file, now the system won't boot up
<diplo> Bollinger: should be a cached field as well
<diplo> Linux gobbles up all the memory and frees it if something else requires it
<dogmatic69> Bollinger: 'free memory' is wasted memory
<diplo> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<diplo> :)
<Bollinger> diplo, ahh!  many thanks ;-)
<diplo> Much better than I can explain it
<Bollinger> ah so 4.8G cache is where all my memory went. I was thinking I needed to buy some more RAM.
<dogmatic69> Bollinger: exactly :)
<dogmatic69> its like windows prefetch, except it works
<AlanBell> buzz
<bigcalm> Busy bee?
<davmor2> AlanBell: you don't want to keep touching that cable if it's making buzzing noises, it'll likely go bang! next if you do :D
 * bigcalm points popey to the correct email address :P
<popey> :D
 * popey edits his address book
<popey> that sounds so retro
<bigcalm> Doesn't it just?
<gord> i don't think anyone has ever managed to send me an email, without sending it to gordallot first
 * AlanBell has a christel here
<AlanBell> and cake
<bigcalm> CAKE!
 * Seeker` imagines popey running around with his arms out like wings
<popey> yes
<mattt> speaking of buzzing noises
 * mattt zzZzzZzZz
<davmor2> AlanBell: no fair I want a Cakestel
<davmor2> popey: but you are retro by the way Crocket says can he have his shirt back the bad weather is hitting miami soon ;)
<popey> i think davmor2 is stuck in the 1980's
<popey> not just music, but TV too!
<bigcalm> I fully agree
<davmor2> popey: No tv I watch all sorts, music too, I just prefer the 80's music.  But there is a new Miami Vice so :P
<davmor2> popey: admittedly I've never seen it :D
<davmor2> but I know of it
<bigcalm> Car parked over the road has a number plate ending in NTL. That made me do a double take. They have scared me for life
<davmor2> bigcalm: so after a weekend of using my super hub in modem only mode I have to report it hasn't dropped once, it's not been perfect either but it has at least been up hurah :)
<bigcalm> \o/
<davmor2> bigcalm: also I managed to watch the Google keynote, and it was said that jellybean would be rolled out to the xoom in mid-july, I will of course only believe this when it happens
<bigcalm> davmor2: to the US maybe
<bigcalm> davmor2: they have had ICS for some time now
<davmor2> bigcalm: there were talking about the fact that it was world wide and when could the world get it so we will see, but I'm with you, expect it in the uk when 6.4 is released in the US :)
<bigcalm> :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: Have you checked your Xoom today?
<davmor2> bigcalm: nope
<bigcalm> Me neither
<bigcalm> Silly work getting in the way
<Azelphur> Anyone clever care to help me with wine? I'm getting X Error when I try and start anything under wine. #winehq said it's because my libgl 32 version is not the same as my kernel module version, don't know how to check or fix :(
<davmor2> bigcalm: indeed I'm sure work is there only to replace fun :D
<davmor2> bigcalm: that or it's there to make you appreciate the fun all the more
<davmor2> czajkowski: Prod
<bigcalm> davmor2: possibly the latter
<davmor2> bigcalm: see I really appreciated that
<czajkowski> davmor2: lo
<davmor2> czajkowski: sorry I was just appreciating fun :)
<bigcalm> Heh
<davmor2> czajkowski: Wanna Cookie?
<christel> AlanBell: thank you for le coffee! <3
<davmor2> christel: You can't show that kinda favouritism I think we should all have Cakestel visit ;)
<christel> hehe
<bigcalm> I need a tea fairy
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> very offtopic but relevant to uk
<bigcalm> Tea?
<davmor2> bigcalm: hahaha
<Myrtti> I was going to ask if people have any experience on prepaid credit cards and if they could recommend one
<bigcalm> Not I
<davmor2> Myrtti: The virgin money one is meant to be good
<dogmatic69> Myrtti: pre-paid sort of goes against the idea of credit?
<davmor2> Myrtti: we have one but it is my wifes from unison which you wouldn't be able to get I guess.
<davmor2> Myrtti: most just topup at paypoints or payzones and then you use as normal
<Myrtti> dogmatic69: pedantics aside, it's a great way of giving money, or using it to do internet purchases from places you'd not want to risk your own card for
<dogmatic69> I see
<Myrtti> or in my case, getting *free* as in beer but not free as in speech books from Google Play bookstore, which for some stupid reason require a UK credit card even if the book is gratis
<dogmatic69> I had something like that, but for travel.. they dont do 'travellers cheques' much more
<dogmatic69> Myrtti: you in the UK right?
<Myrtti> in USA they're quite common, in Finland unheard of
<AlanBell> christel: thank you for the yummy cake :)
<christel> :D
<davmor2> AlanBell: you rub in the Cakestel visit again and I'll cry
<AlanBell> davmor2: it was an exceptionally good cake
<davmor2> :'(
 * AlanBell hugs davmor2 
 * AlanBell looks forward to Beer traing and BBQ this month
<mattt> AlanBell: what day's your bbq again ?
<bigcalm> 2 weekend after the RAT
 * kvarley is puzzled at hardware
<kvarley> Just been told that I can plug in a 20pin picoPSU into a 24pin motherboard and it will work so long as the additional 4pin 12v connector is plugged in.
<mattt> bigcalm: ah, thought i missed it
<AlanBell> mattt: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1824/detail/
<mattt> AlanBell: thanks, just registered as a maybe
<AlanBell> yay
 * TheOpenSourcerer hopes AlanBell didn't eat all of christel 's yummy cake...
<Myrtti> EAT ALL THE CAKE
<davmor2> AlanBell: what do you mean.....What cake
<christel> TheOpenSourcerer: i have left you a slice on your desk! ;)
<christel> unless AlanBell ate it when i left!
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oooh - Thanks christel :-D
<TheOpenSourcerer> I haz cake
<TheOpenSourcerer> In the morning.
<christel> :D
<davmor2> TheOpenSourcerer: keep it covered or the mice will have it
<TheOpenSourcerer> No mice in our office. Far to clean and neat.
<davmor2> TheOpenSourcerer: wow yo move the cursor with your mind :D
<TheOpenSourcerer> huh?
<davmor2> TheOpenSourcerer: you don't use a mouse to move the cursor on your screen as you have no mice so you must use your mind right?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ahh. Twas a bit slow there.
<Myrtti> oh right, Olympic Games have an official camera. I wonder do they smack you with a inflatable Coca-Cola bottle if you try to take photos of the Marathon with a Nikon or Canon
<popey> you can't pay for tickets with anything other than sponsor credit card, visa :(
<Azelphur> :(
<diplo> evenin all
<ali1234> could someone read this up to end of part 4 and tell me if it makes sense: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UEFI
<diplo> Seems to make sense from as much as I understand
<ali1234> do you understand why i think it's not useful?
<diplo> Yep, it's basically not as secure as it's set out to be because you can run either Aroot or Broot against each other with the cross certs ?
<diplo> Whether I typed that correctly, I understand what you are getting at
<ali1234> i know, it's hard to explain
<diplo> I understand, so if I do, people who want to know about this should :D
<ali1234> it gets trickier if you also do sub certificates on both sides, but i don't think it affects things at all
<ali1234> in the end if you use a cross certificate you might as well just include the certificate you are making a cross for, and it makes no difference in the end
<ali1234> and given that it doesn't even work i don't want to go down the path of covering/explaining that in detail
<diplo> Spoke to Matthew Garrett at all ?
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> unfortunately he's about as helpful as a chocolate fireguard
<diplo> :)
<ali1234> i guess he's got better things to do than explain this to every noob out there
<ali1234> which is why i'm trying to do it
<diplo> I watched a vid of him presenting
<diplo> Seems like he knows his stuff but also may be a bit hard to talk to the way he answered some questions
<diplo> That was initial thought from me anyhoo
<ali1234> so at the moment i'm leaning towards the following conclusions:
<ali1234> 1. fedora's plan is the only workable one
<ali1234> 2. ubuntu's plan is fatally flawed and won't be allowed by microsoft
<ali1234> 3. if you want to customize the kernel or modules *at all* then nothing done by ubuntu or fedora will help you at all, you must do everything yourself or turn off secure boot
<diplo> I still can't believe that Microsoft are allow to control this, you would have thought EU would have waded in and said this should be run by a foundation or something of that ilk, and not a corporation
<ali1234> and by "workable" i mean it's the only way to get any software to run on a windows 8 machine without doing anything in the bios
<AlanBell> ali1234: I will have a read
<ali1234> none of this at all will be of any use to anyone who s willing to change bios settings
<ali1234> anyway i'm going to cover all that in the next part
<ali1234> This part 4 might not actually even be worth posting
<AlanBell> I think the whole concept is flawed really, as you can boot stuff and then launch a virtual machine and continue booting other stuff in the VM without it knowing
<ali1234> no, that's not true
<AlanBell> the Canonical approach is to have a really thin bootloader that loads unsigned code really quickly
<ali1234> it's very easy to detect virtualized environments on x86
<ali1234> yes, and the canonical approach won't be allowed by microsoft
<AlanBell> but a thicker bootloader would take longer until it will run unsigned code, but they all will do
<AlanBell> just in userspace
<ali1234> if microsoft ever signs anything that can run anything that can load unsigned kernel code, then the whole house of cards collapses
<ali1234> and the system described by canonical is an example of a system that does exactly that
<ali1234> that also includes exploits as well of course
<ali1234> if you have the microsoft key enrolled, you are not secure if any exploit is found in any signed bootloader, kernel, or module
<ali1234> for any OS
<ali1234> which is a lot of OSes
<ali1234> well, any signed-by-microsoft OS
<ali1234> but we can still assume that will cover quite a few
<ali1234> since there will be loads of exploits, there will need be many CRL updates
<TheOpenSourcerer> https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/whitepaper-web
<ali1234> TheOpenSourcerer: "Because these operating systems do not have keys stored in every computer's firmware by default like Microsoft does, users will have to disable Secure Boot before booting the new system's installer." - not true
<ali1234> what they say about GRUB2 is spot on though
<ali1234> you know, it's never actually necessary to "disable security" or anything like that
<ali1234> if you are sitting in front of the machine you can always override it
<ali1234> that's what the certification says
<ali1234> even on arm it is possible to disable the secure boot per the spec
<ali1234> if you have the platform key you can do anything you want through a signed update
<ali1234> i think there interpretation of the fedora plan is also incorrect
<ali1234> you know, i don't think there's anything in the UEFI spec to prevent a boot device having two bootloader binaries installed
<ali1234> if the first one fails to authenticate the second one would run
<ali1234> so an install cd could try the ubuntu signed bootloader, and if that fails, try the microsoft one
<ali1234> hmm maybe not
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Tony] But which one is the straight man? - http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2012/07/02/but-which-one-is-the-straight-man/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=but-which-one-is-the-straight-man
<popey> haha
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-03
<The_Fred> hello
<yothsoggoth> Hello
<The_Fred> how goes it?
<yothsoggoth> Good thanks, and yourself?
<The_Fred> been busy,taking a break now
<yothsoggoth> Busy at this time of night?
<The_Fred> I launched an app, and now i have focus on the marketting...
<The_Fred> yothsoggoth, yea, i dont sleep much
<yothsoggoth> I see
 * The_Fred looks and sees the usual suspects are logged in :)
<The_Fred> yothsoggoth, winding down for the night?
<yothsoggoth> Sort of, been fairly busy myself. I came across an old game engine I wrote when I was learning game programming a few years back and I'm fixing it up a little to release open-source and write some tutorials for it for beginner game programming
<The_Fred> thats brilliant
<The_Fred> what language?
<yothsoggoth> C++
<yothsoggoth> It's mainly just SDL-wrapping kind of stuff
<The_Fred> i see
<yothsoggoth> It's only for 2D stuff. I made it to follow the exact same layout as a 3D engine we used at university for learning that basics
<The_Fred> i was thinking of doing a blender-game engine tutorial when i get (if ever) a chance... maybe I'll look into your efforts
<The_Fred> 2d is still very usefull
<yothsoggoth> That sounds quite interesting. I've been meaning to have a go with Blender and try and learn a few simple little tricks, never got around to it yet though.
<The_Fred> for example im putting my script together for youtube video demo, and i will be using blender as 2d for flipping video on plane objects
<The_Fred> blender can be a big distraction :)
<yothsoggoth> Yeah, well I've always had a slight preference for 2D, so when we only had a 3D engine to work with at university, but I had some ideas of 2D games, I decided to write one that was almost identical to the engine they gave us, but 2D
<The_Fred> is there much difference between 2/3d engine writing?
<yothsoggoth> That sounds quite cool, I always hear that Blender is like a supertool, but when I installed it a few years back when I first heard of it, it looked very complicated and so it got pushed back on my list of things-to-look-into
<The_Fred> sometimes i use it for mind mapping
<yothsoggoth> There can be quite a big difference between 2/3D engine writing, but it's mainly just because 2D engine usually need only to display an image, whereas 3D engines need to do things like map textures to odd-shaped surfaces and such
<The_Fred> there's lots of tutorials online, I just follow one which matches my version of blender and then change bits, then work through another tutorial....
<The_Fred> i see
<The_Fred> do you have a url and any tutorials for your work?
<yothsoggoth> Not yet, I've just been working on adding the Doxygen markup into the comments of the code, haven't got round to writing any tutorials for it yet
<The_Fred> do you have a blog that i could check up on at a later date?
<Seeker`> yothsoggoth: Your name from Lovecraft?
<yothsoggoth> http://www.robotgoblin.co.uk/ is my blog. Usually filled with beginner Linux and programming stuff, soon to have mentioned tutorials on there :)
<The_Fred> hi Seeker`
<Seeker`> hi
<The_Fred> yothsoggoth, thanks, ive bookmarked that
<yothsoggoth> Seeker`: Sort of, I believe the character in Lovecraft's work is Yog-Sothoth, Yoth Soggoth is from the game Stonekeep (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonekeep), but clearly based on Lovecraft's work.
<yothsoggoth> The_Fred: Great :D
<Seeker`> yothsoggoth: ah, cool :)
<Azelphur> someone told me cleaning it would make it go faster https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33906036/gore.jpg
<The_Fred> Azelphur, those can get gunky
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> gotta give em a good soaping.
<The_Fred> I have to keep cleaning my laptop heatsink out every 2 months.... its fiddly and annoying
<Azelphur> hehe
<The_Fred> yothsoggoth, is it much hassle to setup a wordpress theme on a empty webhost?
<The_Fred> Azelphur, i put it off until the drone of the fan being constant on drives me to it
<yothsoggoth> The_Fred: It's pretty easy in my experience. Basically a case of uploading the wordpress files, creating a MySQL DB and going through a 5/10 minute setup procedure
<The_Fred> ah, thats good to know
<Azelphur> :)
<soreau> Azelphur: surely that's not a real pic from you..
<Azelphur> soreau: haha, just found it and thought it was funny ;)
<soreau> Azelphur: yea, it is :)
<The_Fred> oh noes!
<The_Fred> powercut
<soreau> Azelphur: The last time I did something crazy like that.. I resurrected a PS3 from Yellow Light of Death with my trust torch
 * The_Fred goes to check the meter
<soreau> The cpu and/or gpu needed a good reflowing ;)
<soreau> trusty*
<Azelphur> hehe
<soreau> Some of the other chips got a little bubbling on top but it worked :)
<Azelphur> :D
<The_Fred> meh, it looks like the whole street has a powercut
<The_Fred> event the street lights are out
<The_Fred> *even
<The_Fred> this could turn bad for me, its rain hard, and our drain pump is dead
<The_Fred> last time i ended up with a foot of water in here :(
 * The_Fred goes to put everything up on the worktops
<shauno> house on a hill ftw
<shauno> when all else fails, gravity still loves me
<mattt> morning
<popey> morning
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> Some help from any python people
<diplo> http://pastebin.com/nYn1gsDU
<diplo> Basically running the unmount command on one site causes me these errors
<diplo> Can't seem to trace the error if anyone can think of anything
<MartijnVdS> it's taking too long for the thing you're calling to reply
<diplo> yeah, that's what I thought, it's why I put a time.sleep in their
<MartijnVdS> so either there's a lot of data to sync (but it should work with that) or it died trying to do your request
<diplo> Maybe needs a little longer
<MartijnVdS> your sleeping won't help -- it's the called party that's not responding (and generating a timeout _on the bus_)
<diplo> yeah so it's doing a copy from hdd to usb pen drive
<diplo> I was using the sleep after the copy to let the sync finish but that's not right then
<diplo> I thought it wouldn't unmount because of it still trying to access something in some way
<diplo> Any thoughts on what to try ?
<diplo> brb
<arsen> nexus 7 looks fun :>
<MartijnVdS> isn't it just another 7" tablet?
<arsen> well it is, but it seems well built and well specced
 * MartijnVdS has a xoom
<MartijnVdS> which will get Jelly Bean as well \o/
<arsen> ah :)
<arsen> im hesitant to own an ipad
<arsen> but id like android on a tablet, would line up with what i want to do with it better i think. tv/films/ebooks/random sysadmin tasks etcetc
<arsen> though with tv/films/video podcasts/audio podcasts/music i reckon 8/16gb isnt gona be enough :/
<diplo> You wouldn;t use a tablet like that though, you just load it up with what you would like to watch/listen to on the trip you are on ?
<arsen> i guess to some extent, i like to keep a float of content though for options
 * popey hugs his ipad
<arsen> ive always been the 'carry a 160gig ipod with all music i could ever need' kind aguy, rather than the 8gig option and flipping out music regularly.
<MartijnVdS> popey: freedom hater ;)
<popey> but is also impatient for his android tablet to arrive
<popey> MartijnVdS, you too!
<arsen> popey  - dont, im trying my hardest not to get noe.
<arsen> one*
<popey> its only now that I'll consider android devices
<arsen> i can save myself £300 with a nexus7 :p
<popey> ipad is still better built than most
<arsen> and yes, this would be the first time i'd consider them worthwhile
<popey> and better customer support
<popey> I had my broken ipad replaced out of warranty
<popey> google have no clue how to do customer support
<arsen> arh that reminds me, my ipod classic exploded :<
<arsen> must be almost 3 years old i guess.
<popey> my iriver ihp-140 is still soldiering on :D
<arsen> mine just turned off mid podcast at a house party, nobody anywhere near it :( i may just buy an ipad but im desperately trying to pursuade myself the nexus7 may actually be the first reasonable android device
<popey> whats the use case?
<arsen> (without HD / Sd expansion)
<popey> would you be watching the tv/film/books at home or work or on the road?
<arsen> i used to always carry an 11" air, but now i dont need to (and dont have it anymore), so looking for mobile computing platform for entertainment when travelling/holidaying/infront of the TV
<arsen> browsing/video|tv/ereading/email. for example im off to morocco in a few weeks, aside from any book i buy i have no techy toys for my trip! :<
<arsen> i hope my iphone ssh app is better on the ipad.
<arsen> off on a training course tomorrow too, which will likely be lots of downtime staring at the ceiling.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<christel> morning clam
<bigcalm> :D
<czajkowski> good morning all
<bigcalm> {}
<bigcalm> Ello czajkowski
<christel> morning pretty girl
<czajkowski> christel: hello darling how's you
<christel> i am well!
<czajkowski> excellent
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<hoover_> morning lads
<Twinkletoes> Morning
<dwatkins> hello people
<hoover_> how's life?
<dwatkins> coffee++
<arsen> good plan++
 * bigcalm tickles popey
<hoover_> hey biggie
<bigcalm> Hiya hoovie
<czajkowski> Join Mark Shuttleworth live on The Register today at 3pm UK talking about #Canonical & #ubuntu. Join here: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/28/mark_shuttleworth_live_chat/
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<paulmellors> morning
<brobostigon> morning paulmellors
<davmor2> morning all
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
<davmor2> hey bigcalm still no ics
<bigcalm> Ho hum
<bigcalm> We're in the 3rd quarter now
<BigRedS> are you relying on a handset vendor for android updates?
<bigcalm> Yes, we like to wait
<BigRedS> haha
<davmor2> bigcalm: I reckon on we get JB before ICS the way things are going,  the pdk that google is on about lets think which company do they now own so who would they use as lab rats
<directhex> davmor2, nope, you'll get ICS when JB is in the wild.
<davmor2> directhex: muhahahahahahaha
<davmor2> meme time original vs updated cover== http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocdJvzFX1GE vs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMnukY8qbxU
<popey> does iplayer not work on android devices?
<brobostigon> depends if you have flash or not, but yes, it does work.
<davmor2> popey: if it doesn't it's probably apples doing they have this hate hate relationship with android
<brobostigon> and you need certain specific gpu chipsets, for flash in android.
<arsen> do you have the non-3g ipad popey ? im wondering if not having GPS would bug me.
<davmor2> popey: which phone
<popey> its a tablet
<popey> SmartQ T20
<popey> I have installed flash
<popey> arsen, i have wifi ipad
<brobostigon> should work, if not, sometimes being slow, or unstable, depending on the device specs.
<davmor2> popey: is there not an iplayer app?
<popey> davmor2, there is, and when you open it, it takes you to the bbc website page saying "device not supported"
<davmor2> popey: oh odd, is it on one specific video or all of them
<popey> thats just opening the app
<davmor2> popey: and with flash enabled have you gone directly to the site and clicked on desktop version if there is one?
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: failing that report it to the bbc and make them fix it :)
<popey> now I remember why I dont like android
<davmor2> popey: you just pick the wrong apps ;)
<popey> ho ho ho
<popey> its the single app i use most on ipad
<popey> so i think it reasonable to try on android
<davmor2> popey: you're meant to use popular things :)
<BigRedS> is iplayer not popular?
<Myrtti> if you have jellybean android, BBC is working on an update of the app
<AlanBell> iplayer works for me on ICS on a galaxy S2, worked on the previous android too
<bigcalm> davmor2: how many miles did you say the 407 had done? Find out when the cambelt was replaced. Peugeot quote 96,000 miles between changes. Might also want to ask about the water pump and tensioner at the same time
<davmor2> bigcalm: 87,600 but the first thing I do with a new car is get all the belts change I had one go once and it's stupid expensive
<bigcalm> I forget how far my car has been, but it's in the high 80s I think. Time to book it in for a replacement belt
<Songtao> hello
<Songtao> anyone know about this?
<directhex> about what?
<bigcalm> $this ?
<Songtao> during installation ubuntu, after copying files, the slash screen dispeared, and install failed
<popey> Myrtti, ics
 * popey gives up and puts ubuntu on the tablet
<Songtao> after copyiging files, choose location, username, and then the slash screen disappeared.
<davmor2> bigcalm: it's not that expensive but the labour costs and if you have the engine that has the flywheel pully with locking bearing in it that might need replacing and that is expensive, iirc it's like £60 for the part and about £100 to fit it, but I think it got dropped after the 306 had it fail a few time
<bigcalm> :(
<BigRedS> Songtao: when the splash screen disappears, what appears in its place?
<BigRedS> do you just get a blank desktop?
<BigRedS> I think there's an install log in /va/log
<Songtao> the splash screen disappears, and back to desktop
<BigRedS> can't remember what it's called, but it'd be worth seeing what's in there
<Songtao> cool, will go have a look thx
<directhex> Songtao, what's the computer?
<Songtao> very old computer, amd
<Songtao> 2004 maybe
<Songtao> there is somthing in syslog.
<Songtao> exception dring installation:
<Songtao> traceback :
<Songtao> File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 689 in <module> install.run()
<Songtao> ...
<Songtao> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/debconf.py", line 81, in comma
<Songtao> status = int(status)
<Songtao> Value Error: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ' '
<Songtao> the same information like this one
<Songtao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/985354
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 996568 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #985354 Ubiquity 2.10.16: Lubuntu 12.04 Install Crash on slideshow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Songtao> so no solutions yet, damn
<BigRedS> Songtao: might be worth trying the alternative installer?
<BigRedS> it's text based and a good deal less pretty, but works on a wider range of hardware
<Songtao> ubuntu server version ?
<BigRedS> No, it still installs a desktop
<BigRedS> just doesn't have a liveCD first
<Darael> I've got a system here, wanted to run KVM, but kvm-ok says the virtualisation extensions are available but disabled in BIOS.  Problem is, the BIOS configurator doesn't have any such option.  Can't find an updated BIOS, either.  Any ideas?
<BigRedS> Songtao: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<BigRedS> see "Text-based installation"
<Songtao> thanks a lot, save my day
<directhex> Darael, HP?
<Darael> directhex: Nope.  Small manufacturer, can't recall who.
<directhex> Darael, and you're sure there's nothing in the BIOS? it's usually in the CPU section, where you can disable or enable NX and similar
<directhex> Darael, my experience with HP was a core 2 desktop where the default BIOS didn't have that setting, I had to flash on a replacement "vPro" bios instead
<Darael> directhex: I've scoured for it, though it's possible I've missed it.
<dwatkins> Darael: I assume that the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' doesn't show the relevant extension either
<dwatkins> s/extension/flag/
<Darael> dwatkins: vmx /is/ listed under Flags. I assume that's what I'm looking for, based on the output of kvm-ok, but if I'm wrong do tell me.
<dwatkins> What kind of processor is it, Darael?
<Darael> dwatkins: A Core 2 Duo, it looks like.  One moment...
<dwatkins> ah, the flag just indicates the CPU supports it, so it should be possible to enable it in the BIOS.
<Darael> That's what I thought.  Unfortunately I can't find the setting in the BIOS.
<dwatkins> Darael: I can only think it might be worth trying VirtualBox to see what it sees the CPU is capable of.
<davmor2> popey: I bet you can access iplayer too :D
<popey> hah, what, now?
<davmor2> popey: with ubuntu on you're tablet, even if it is the wrong language :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: by the way next Thursday I'm not here, python training at linux emporium :)
<DJones> popey: BBC iPlayer worked fine on my Transformer prime with ICS
<Twinkletoes> I've jsut been asked to log into another user's mailbox and delete a mail sent by accident.  I don't feel comfortable with this.  Is there any reason I should not do it?
<BigRedS> Personally, I'd not have a problem with doing that
<arsen> who asked?
<BigRedS> The doesn't mean you shouldn't
<BigRedS> *that
<Twinkletoes> The CFO asked
<arsen> if you're requested to by your manager/senior management, then why not
<arsen> could be doing them a huge favour, and saving stress on both sides.
<Twinkletoes> arsen: Any data protection / privacy laws etc.?
<DJones> Twinkletoes: Is the bosses name Bob Diamond by any chance
<Twinkletoes> arsen: I agree, but it makes me feel uncomfortable
<dogmatic69> Twinkletoes: if you got it in writing / email print it out and do it
<ali1234> it really depends if you work for a huge company or not
<Twinkletoes> DJones: haha - no :)
<arsen> huge company then id be looking for more written confirmation
<ali1234> if there's 3 people at the company then just do it
<arsen> smaller id probably just do it, if someone board level is asking
<BigRedS> There'd be no data protection or privacy laws if you're not reading anything, just deleting
<Twinkletoes> I think I'll do it, but send them a cionfirmation that it's been done, and copy someone else in
<ali1234> unless you hate the person who's asking you to do it
<arsen> the chances are they've accidentally sent soemthing confidential that will oepn a can of worms if someone sees it
<ali1234> then you delay it :)
<arsen> dont mention teh subject or the content
<DJones> Twinkletoes: I'd make sure you get something in writing from whoever asked you to delete as well
<arsen> just track it against the message ID or something
<Twinkletoes> DJones: oki
<Twinkletoes> thanks folks :)
<arsen> "as requested ive deleted the email received at <blah time> with message ID <blah>"
<arsen> then youre following orders but leaving a trail if all goes pear shaped.
<Twinkletoes> Yup
<Twinkletoes> It's a pain in the arse... Office 365... Iv'e got to give myself permission to the user's mailbox, remove teh offending mail, then remove my permission again
<ali1234> the problem is how do you know f the person received it?
<Twinkletoes> ali1234: They're in a timezone 12 hours apart
<Twinkletoes> They should be fast asleep
<ali1234> that doesn't mean it takes 12 hours to send an emai :)
<arsen> though if it were me, id read it.
<arsen> :D#
<arsen> theres something in there they shouldnt be emailing around, if you know you can handle something htat might upset you you may be in a stronger position knowing it :P
<ali1234> if you didn't try to delete it, at least you would know they read it
<ali1234> where as now it's going to be really awkward ifthose people meet
<ali1234> and A will never know if B read it or not, but can't ask
<ali1234> because if they didn't read it, asking would give it away?
<Twinkletoes> The deed is done... it was flagged as unread (although no guarantee).  I've sent the confirmation to the requester and my direct boss, and if the sh*t hits the fan, then I'm covered.
<Twinkletoes> Tempted as I was, I didn't read the email :)
<ali1234> i definitely would have read it :)
<popey> davmor2, http://ubuntuone.com/4LM2nHyscB0tVSlD4J79Cv what should I click? :)
<Twinkletoes> popey: holy cr*p - that looks a mess
<popey> it does?
<popey> looks chinese to me
<ali1234> try pointing google goggles at it, it should translate it for you
<davmor2> popey: copy the button text into google translate :)
<popey> lol
<Laney> go ask in #ubuntu-cn :-)
<popey> heh
<popey> no google goggles on iphone :(
<davmor2> popey: 5 seconds
 * Laney just joined there. Scary characters on my screen...
 * AlanBell used to support people in Japanese
<andatche> how is the documentation for upstart *still* so incomplete?! :(
<andatche> most frustraiting
 * popey still has this dialog on the screen, wondering what button to tap
<gord> press the one on the right
<popey> i was leaning towards that one too
<gord> whats the worst that can happen?
<gord> its probably not a format your computer dialog
<gord> probably
<popey> close
<popey> apport popped up
<gord> i have lots of experience playing japanese import games, randomly clicking around until i find the play game button is my specialty
<gord> never figured out how to play tokyo bus driver though...
<DJones> popey: You could ask bazhang in -irc
<DJones> Ready for next time it happens
<popey> thanks
<SuperMatt> I like the new software updater in quantal
<SuperMatt> it's an awful lot nicer
<davmor2> popey: word lens on iphone
<popey> SuperMatt, i hate the name
<SuperMatt> software updater? I guess it does feel a little cumbersome
<SuperMatt> I can't for the life of me think of a better name right now though :/
<popey> Makebetterer
<SuperMatt> software fixer-upper
<popey> erer
<SuperMatt> app patcher...
<Laney> Woeaway
<Laney> Bugbegone
<SuperMatt> system updater might be better
<popey> lies
<SuperMatt> I'm not lying!
 * SuperMatt spies reddit.com/r/ubuntu/new and thinks he knows why popey has been changing his language settings
<popey> hmm>
<SuperMatt> I know that r/ubuntu isn't supposed to be for help, but I don't know why no one has created a subreddit. Ubuntu news doesn't happen anywhere near as often as ubuntu problems
<BigRedS> Because there's already half a billion other places to ask for Ubuntu help and what's needed isn't more of them?
<SuperMatt> a fair point
<MartijnVdS> Has anyone been here: http://www.minack.com/ ?
<bigcalm> davmor2: ta, noted
<diplo> MartijnVdS: Not attended a show there, but seen/been there yes
<diplo> not for a long while though
<diplo> Does anyone know of a way in Python to check whether a usb device is still syncing/written to ?
<diplo> My google foo is sucking once again
<diplo> And my python skills are non existent tbh
<bigcalm> diplo: eventually got Hayley's Wildfire sorted. Had to use both windows and linux to finish the job
<diplo> :/
<diplo> Took me two hours, so anywhere around their I'd say is not to bad
<diplo> Good work though
<bigcalm> Heh, ta
<bigcalm> Sadly Hayley thinks it's ugly
<bigcalm> I need to make it more friendly to her
<diplo> Cyagen?
<bigcalm> CM, aye
<diplo> She liked Sense I guess ?
<bigcalm> diplo: it's what she was used to
<diplo> She noticed any speed improvements though ?
<bigcalm> Not sure, she's only had it half a day so far
<diplo> oh :)
<bigcalm> I noticed it :)
<diplo> Battery defo lasts a fair bit longer as well
<gord> would you notice it if you didn't know about it though i wonder
<diplo> Did you upgrade the GPS bigcalm ?
<bigcalm> diplo: no, forgot about that
<diplo> gord: On this phone, yeah... was a tad rubbish
<bigcalm> diplo: will have a look later
<diplo> Probably still on my sd card if you get stuck finding it.
<diplo> Test it first,  yours may be ok
<bigcalm> Indeed
<diplo> I didn't notice mine till a few days later when Endomondo wasn't doing my bike rides/wa;ls
<diplo> walks*
<dwatkins> Copying 21.4 GB: time remaining: 6 hours 30 minutes *restarts Samba* ... time remaining: 9 minutes
<diplo> lol
<diplo> Was about to say dwatkins, I'm doing similar to usb stick and that's starting to wear me out
<dwatkins> it's fluctuating a lot, probably because Windows 7 can't handle the data throughput ;)
<Songtao> how to remote access ubuntu  desktop
<Songtao> tried enable remote sharing, not works
<dwatkins> What kind of remote access, Songtao?
<Songtao> en.. full control the desktop
<dwatkins> There are various ways, if you want to take control of the existing desktop you can use x11vnc, or for a virtual session there's NX, tightvnc and xdmcp
<Songtao> I have tried desktop sharing, and using remote desktop viewer, which is give error, connection closed
<dwatkins> I assume the relevant port was open, not firewalled etc.
<Songtao> I am new to ubuntu, which way is easy? I had a ubuntu desktop 12.04, I need user can access it remotely from diffrent pc, windows and ubuntu
<Songtao> yea, I had full control of that system, can open any port
<dwatkins> are the two systems on the same subnet, though?
<Songtao> yes
<Songtao> all internal network
<dwatkins> what client did you use to connect? I suspect you activated VNC, in which case you'll need a VNC viewer, not the RDP viewer in Windows.
<dwatkins> http://www.debianadmin.com/images/rds/5.png  is what I assume you're activating
<Songtao> I m using remote desktop viewer which I can choose using vnc or rdp,
<Songtao> yes
<Songtao> without tick the "Ask you for confirmation",
<Songtao> but when I try to remote access it, it will success at the beginning, but few seconds, it will show me error, connection closed
<dwatkins> I guess you would have to check the logfile to see why. Sorry, but I've not used this myself.
<Songtao> thanks a lot, I will do that,
<DJones> Argh. Just had no internet connection for 90 minutes, boss rang broadband supplier, got nowhere, boss rang IT support, IT support rang broadband supplier, broadband supplier ran line tests with no errors, boss checked router, broadband supplier said they'd contact BT to get a full line investigation, 90 minutes later I wander in, take the RJ11 cable out of the RJ45 socket & put it in the right hole.......Argh again
<czajkowski> DJones: having a fun day are you :)
<diplo> lol DJones
<diplo> So glad i don't deal with that
<dwatkins> DJones: did the cleaner unplug it for the vacuum cleaner? ;)
<DJones> I wouldn't mind, I don't deal with it....its not my job, I just pick up the pieces afterwards
<dwatkins> sounds like my job
<bigcalm> DJones: why was an rj11 jack in an rj45 socket?
<DJones> dwatkins: Nope, admin clerk connecting the franking machine to put some money on it
<DJones> bigcalm: Dumb stupidity
<bigcalm> Yay
<bigcalm> They all look alike :)
<diplo> That's what i meant DJones, I used to have to deal with that on the side, but not at all anymore
<arsen> DJones  and how was it moved? :p
<gord> wow, left my laptop on the couch and thunderbird decided to sit there constantly checking mail at 80% cpu time. couch is a bit warm now
<DJones> arsen: Nobody is admitting to it, I have a list of suspects that can be counted on two fingers though
<bigcalm> \/
<MartijnVdS> DJones: so.. 4? :)
<SuperMatt> it occurs to me that there is an issue with the software updater/updating in linux in general. I've just had the updater ask me if I wanted to keep/replace/merge my dhclient.conf file. This is all very well, but users don't always know what is the right thing to do in these situations. Is it possible that if this is the case that it gives the option to make a backup of the original file/put the package maintainer ver
<SuperMatt> that is, if I wish to keep my version, the package maintainer version is kept somewhere I can find it later
<dogmatic69> SuperMatt: I just had the same, but no option for merge
<dogmatic69> was the gnome defaults config
<SuperMatt> I wasn't sure if merge popped up in mine
<dogmatic69> ended up taking the new one, so lost my customisations
<SuperMatt> in this instance, I knew that changing dhclients wouldn't cause an issue, but I'm often asked if I want my copy of grub.conf or the maintainer's one and that's where scary shit happens
<SuperMatt> oops, I swore again
<SuperMatt> sorry
<dogmatic69> yep, do you stick with what works and risk a backwards compatibility issue, or loose your settings for nothing
<SuperMatt> what if you keep your config and it breaks everything, or if you use the package maintainer version and you're missing a tweak that breaks everything
<SuperMatt> it's a minefield
<dogmatic69> ye
<dogmatic69> I have had cherokee server wipe all my vhosts because of this, not too much fun
<dogmatic69> and if you dont take the new config there is a good chance you will be missing something that makes it work
<SuperMatt> and I don't know if we can have large scale adaptation unless we can come up with a solution that works
<SuperMatt> not adaptation, adoption
<dogmatic69> ubuntu could handle this, eg make backups of everything first
<SuperMatt> well, I wonder if it's possible to put in place a section in the boot loader that knows how to copy good config files back
<dogmatic69> if you have the new clean + old modified + merge at least you could work it out if something goes wrong
 * SuperMatt nods
<Laney> dpkg keeps the old/new version of the file
<Laney> /path/to/config-file.dpkg-{old,new}
<SuperMatt> I see
<SuperMatt> useful
<dogmatic69> Laney: does not help for apt-get though?
<Laney> why not?
<dogmatic69> never seen them before
<SuperMatt> but here's the thing: will a home user know that it's there and know what to do with it?
<Laney> what are home users doing messing around in /etc?
<dogmatic69> Laney: home users update software
<SuperMatt> unfortunately, you never know
<dogmatic69> that is the whole point, updates break things
<SuperMatt> they may have had to tweak something to get ubuntu working on their pc
<Laney> it doesn't (modulo bugs) prompt if you haven't changed the file
<Laney> and if you have then you need to know how to resolve the differences
<dogmatic69> Laney: sometimes the gui changes configs and the user would not know wtf a diff is
<jacobw> evening
<dogmatic69> sup
<jacobw> up is merely a gravity dependent intuition
<jacobw> in an avalanche, that'd be a confusing question
 * jacobw is not in avalanche
<jacobw> i'm well, yourself dogmatic69 ?
<dogmatic69> not bad, finally have a *working* BT infinity connection so less frustrated
<dwatkins> I would define 'up' as subjective.
<AlanBell> it is a bit of a geocentric concept
<christel> AlanBell: did alan find his cake? :)
<AlanBell> he did indeed
<AlanBell> I think he tweeted some pictures
<christel> excellent!
<AlanBell> https://twitter.com/#!/opensourcerer
<christel> \o/
<dogmatic69> this sucks http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978861022?page=1
<ali1234> fail
<ali1234> several impartial observers could not reproduce
<ali1234> only a couple of people actually got banned
<ali1234> conclusion: they actually were cheating
<dogmatic69> the thought crossed my mind
<Azelphur> yea, I'm not banned from D3
<dogmatic69> its bad press for linux though :/
<ali1234> not really
<Azelphur> not really, the main place where everyone hit it from is reddit
<ali1234> it's bad press for blizzard
<Azelphur> and reddit people figured out it was bullshit
<Azelphur> so, pretty much everyone knows it's bs now
<ali1234> except that blizzard have already stated that they don't ban liux
<ali1234> EVE is better anyway
<ali1234> they unnofficially officially support linux
<dogmatic69> ali1234: ye, but say some person had thought about linux/ubuntu likes gaming and was on the fence. hear about wine and swinging for linux. see this, back to windows
<ali1234> if you look in there change logs you see loads of "fix for unsupported OS"
<dogmatic69> hehe
<ali1234> diablo sucks, seriously. it's the most boring game i've ever played
<dogmatic69> click, click, hold... click, click, hold...
<ali1234> i don't even know why they made a new one
<dogmatic69> I played the first and second, was pretty good but does get lame after some time
<ali1234> also i don't care if people who can't be bothered to do even a tiny bit of research don't use linux
<dogmatic69> its not a play for years type game
<ali1234> this is a win-win situation as far as i am concerned
<dogmatic69> lol
<ali1234> because if they decide not to use linux that's one thing
<ali1234> but if they decide to use it, think how much more damage they could do
<ali1234> when they start writing misinformed "guides" etc
<dogmatic69> like all the lame users using windows?
<dogmatic69> that did windows a lot of damage..
<dogmatic69> and dont even get me started on php "guides"
<directhex> http://blogs.unity3d.com/2012/07/03/linux-publishing-preview-what-how-and-wherefore-3/
<directhex> important side note: the basic version of Unity3D is gratis, and the basic version includes Linux export (or will when 4.0 ships)
<AlanBell> but doesn't run on Linux right?
<directhex> AlanBell: the IDE does not, no. the games need to be built on windows or mac, then exported to linux
<directhex> with 4.0 anyway
<directhex> AlanBell: it's still a dramatically lower barrier to entry for producing decent 3d games than we've had previously
<AlanBell> is it the same kind of thing as crystalspace 3d?
<directhex> crystalspace just seems to provide the engine, but no editor?
<ali1234> it's more like the blender game engine, except good
<directhex> yeah, that's a good comparison
<AlanBell> crystalspace is related to blender somehow
<ali1234> i'm not really sure why you would want something like that unless you were making a highly derivative game where all the logic was done for you, and you just drop in your own graphics
<AlanBell> it all looks a bit complicated
<ali1234> but there you go
<directhex> unity3d is Big in mobile. with a capital B.
<directhex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94Hn1XhyWB0 was a fairly high profile PC project made with Unity a couple of years ago. Nowadays it's all about kickstarter, a huge percentage of games on Kickstarter are using Unity3D
<directhex> wasteland 2 being the most high profile, with a 7 figure budget
<ali1234> so how do i make a game with this then?>
<directhex> assuming an unspoken "for linux", you start by waiting for 4.0 to be released
<ali1234> no, just for anything
<directhex> http://unity3d.com/unity/download/ ?
<ali1234> i don't understand how you make a game using a drag and drop editor
<davmor2> ali1234: by dragging and dropping D'oh ;)
<ali1234> that would just result in a static scene, maybe with some fixed animations
<ali1234> i don't understand how you go from that, to a game
<directhex> i'm not sure how it's any different from unrealengine in that regard
<ali1234> i don't know how to use that either
<directhex> start with http://catlikecoding.com/unity/tutorials/ then use http://unity3d.com/support/resources/tutorials/
<davmor2> ali1234: in software center now on i386 you and install illuminations that will make an app from drag and drop stuff
<diplo> Evening all
<directhex> seems it ships with buckets of sample projects too
<directhex> funnily enough, they hit upon the trick to this kind of product: an integrated store for buying assets (e.g. pre-made selections of crates) and the ability to sell your own assets in that store. it's cited by unity devs as one of their biggest factors in using it
<davmor2> directhex: I bet there is fair money to be made just awaiting requests to make assets
<ali1234> does it support run time mesh generation?
<ali1234> eg bezier surfaces etc
<directhex> ali1234: looks like the included samples are *really* comprehensive
<directhex> and there's http://docs.unity3d.com/Documentation/Manual/UnityBasics.html
<bigcalm> Beep
<ali1234> hmmmmmmmmm so i found out why the SGS crashes so much
<ali1234> it's something to do with t-mobile and orange
<ali1234> what's the difference between "data roaming" and "national data roaming"
<directhex> ehm..... technically, or practically?
<directhex> because the answer i give has an "except for orange/t-mobile who implement this wrong"
<czajkowski> directhex: aren't you a new dad?
<directhex> czajkowski: yes
<czajkowski> directhex: that's what I thought, didn't expect to see you on here so late
<czajkowski> hows the little un
<directhex> he only just settled down for bed, so i should be going to bed too
<popeydroid> Wheeee
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-04
<jacobw> guten morgen
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> higgs boson day maybe http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast/play_higgs.html
<chrisl> #ghostscript
<diplo> Morning all
<paulmellors> hello all
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> Is it out yet?
<diplo> ?
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> diplo: UUPC
<diplo> Ah :)
<diplo> I'm way behind on all podcasts at the mo :/
<bigcalm> I caught up on Monday
<bigcalm> But then I only listen to 1 podcast :)
<diplo> I watch Jupiter Broadcasting and occasionally listen to LO
<bigcalm> LO isn't really my thing
<diplo> Or me, I use it occasionally to fill time when travelling to Nottingham
<diplo> Liked Shot Of Jaq etc
<Songtao> hi guys, how to run this cmd at the system startup ?
<Songtao> sudo smbmount //192.168.1.136/share/mnt/fileserver -o username=test,password=test,rw
<bigcalm> Songtao: I wouldn't do it like that
<Songtao> so how should I do ?
<bigcalm> One moment
<Songtao> I just want to auto mount the window share folder when system startup
<bigcalm> Part of the line will go in /etc/fstab, the auth information will go somewhere only root can access
<bigcalm> Songtao: from my own /etc/fstab: //proliant/videos   /media/smb/proliant/videos  cifs    credentials=/home/iain/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777      0       0
<Songtao> thanks a lot, I will give it a try
<bigcalm> In ~/.smbcredentials you have username=foo and password=bar on 2 lines
<Songtao> great! thanks
<bigcalm> Because /etc/fstab can be read by any user on the system, you don't want to give away your login details
<Songtao> I c, thank you
<bigcalm> Songtao: no problem, hope it works for you
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<bigcalm> Hi brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi bigcalm
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<jpowell_> good morning
<BigRedS> Anyone got any recommendations for mac-mini sort of sized PCs? Ideally cheaper than the mac mini but still good enough to be worth buying?
<SuperMatt> BigRedS: http://www.mini-itx.com/
<SuperMatt> build your own!
<BigRedS> SuperMatt: it's for work, they want pretty
<BigRedS> I did ponder suggesting raspberry pis, but it's for admin and so they'll need to be able to open things like openoffice
<SuperMatt> BigRedS: https://secure.dnuk.com/store/desktops.php
<SuperMatt> BigRedS: these are quite good, we use them at work: http://h40059.www4.hp.com/uk/commercial-desktops/product.php?id=A2K17ET&experience=direct
<BigRedS> SuperMatt: yeah, I think something way smaller is wanted - something that can unobtrusively sit on a desk
<BigRedS> that DNUK one is worth punting over, though
<BigRedS> ta!
<diplo> BigRedS : Revos ?
<bigcalm> BigRedS: what do they want to do with it? A revo might fit the bill
<diplo> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Aspire-R3600-Desktop-Premium/dp/B0028QSIY4
<BigRedS> bigcalm: stick it on a desk and do admin sorts of things with it
<bigcalm> I didn't think the R3600 was still made. There are newer models around
<BigRedS> :)
<bigcalm> How about a Boxee box? It's, erm, different :)
<BigRedS> haha, different's not regarded as an especially good thing here :)
<diplo> bigcalm: I googled acer aspire revo and clicked first link
<diplo> :)
<BigRedS> needs to be all customer-facing-friendly
<BigRedS> do revos have real HDDs in them, or are they laptop ones?
<bigcalm> 2.5" drive
<bigcalm> Nothing wrong with that
<bigcalm> Put in an SSD and it'll be even better
<BigRedS> we're a hosting company, we have piles and piles of spare 3.5" ones
<bigcalm> Does the apple tv use a 3.5" drive?
<BigRedS> well, a pile of them
<gord> older revos have esata
<BigRedS> I think anything Apple offer has been deemed too expensive already
<bigcalm> I have 9 spare PATA drives. Doesn't mean I want to use them ;)
<shauno> 1st gen are 2.5", 2nd and 3rd are solidstate
<bigcalm> gord: no esata on the new ones?
<gord> no esata on the new ones
<bigcalm> Ok
<shauno> and if you want it to look as good as a mac mini, it's gonna be a mac mini.  PCs have borg asthetics.  you should be used to it by now :)
<gord> new ones have a better ION chip though, i think its a 200m
<BigRedS> Yeah, I think esata might be regarded as too mini.
<BigRedS> shauno: yeah, I think that's the problem :)
<BigRedS> even these Dell Zinos we have which look perfectly okay to me are 'a bit ugly'
<gord> if they want something pretty tell them they have to pay for pretty
<BigRedS> think I'll send on this list you've all sent me and see what they make of it :)
<BigRedS> I think mac minis would be more realistic if they weren't so hard to take apart, and if they took normal disks and suchlike
<shauno> any chance they'll let you redefine the question by bolting a small-form-factor underneath the desk?  I think the prettiest computer is one you can't see
<BigRedS> I don't think so - there's not a lot under these desks and there's thsi theme of attempted minimalism going on.
<BigRedS> might be worth suggesting
<BigRedS> just stick a 1u server in there adn be done with it :)
<popey> BigRedS, whats the machine going to be used for?
<BigRedS> Admin stuff so I'm not really sure. OOo, Thunderbird, and a bunch of lightweight web UIs
<bigcalm> A revo would be fine
<bigcalm> See how they get on with a Viglen ;)
<bigcalm> (suggested just to cause popey to highlight)
<popey> no longer highlighted
<BigRedS> yeah, there's strong preference for somethign that takes full sized HDDs and are easy to take apart and fix
<popey> not on irssi
<bigcalm> Aww
<BigRedS> haha
<popey> fix!?
<popey> what is to fix?
<BigRedS> well, tinker with under the guise of fixing
<bigcalm> You have time and inclination to tinker with work hardware? Ug
<popey> i have a revo 3600 here with 4GB RAM and an SSD...
<shauno> minimalist admin tinkerers.  you're getting worryingly close to a "pick two" situation there :p
<popey> isnt hard to take apart really
<popey> http://www.dell.com/uk/p/inspiron-zino-hd-410/pd
<popey> how about one of them
<gord> not much you can tinker with, with a revo though
<popey> oh, discontinued?
<popey> yeah
<bigcalm> I had to destroy the case for one of my USB 2.5" drives. Just to put the drive in my server :)
<popey> replace ram/hdd and wifi chip
<bigcalm> That was a case that they didn't want me taking apart
<BigRedS> popey: yeah, those are what we have in the nioc
<BigRedS> *noc
<BigRedS> the plan was to just get more until they appeared to be discontinued
<shauno> wonder if you could press a chromebox into service, they're the closest macmini knockoff on the market atm ;)
<bigcalm> popey: how'd uupc go last night, did you survive? One day I'll make it to a live recording
<popey> yeah, mild panic
<popey> audio levels were all over the place
<bigcalm> Ooo, I look forward to hearing the recording ;)
<bigcalm> Joint Wedding account now at £381. This needs to pick up pace if we're to be wed in the Autumn of next year
<bigcalm> Humm, wonder if I can do a kickstarter for it
<bigcalm> Rewards: being invited to wedding, having a chair to sit on, getting a bit of cake
<andylockran> howdy all
<christel> yeah why havent you invited me to your wedding yet
<diplo> bigcalm: I found private jobs helped a lot
 * bigcalm tickles christel 
<bigcalm> Mmm, good coffee
<bigcalm> 3quid something for a large pack from Lidl. Really pleased with it
<davmor2> morning all
<bigcalm> Morning davmor2
<davmor2> bigcalm: were you singing in the shower again?
<bigcalm> davmor2: yup :)
<bigcalm> Stopped raining here now though
<gord> i'd love some sunshine, or rain. either really. got a new camera and want to play
<gord> anything but horrible overcast shadowless boring bleeeeh
<bigcalm> A photographer's worst nightmare
<ormiret> overcast makes a nice base to add your own light to
<davmor2> bigcalm: that's why I ask it was coming from your direction
<christel> HEY IT IS NEARLY RAT TIME
<bigcalm> Oh my gawd
<bigcalm> That means it's nearly a week off work time
<bigcalm> Which is always stressful
<davmor2> bigcalm: no singing on the 15th alright
<bigcalm> Heh
<davmor2> bigcalm: you sing then we get another 40 days worth ;)
<davmor2> bigcalm: and the way things are going we'll get them all on that day too :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: nice that you think I have such powers ;)
<Azelphur> aww, there's this daddy long legs that flew into one of my PC case fans, looks like it broke a leg and is just kinda wriggling around on the floor now :(
<gord> natural selection in action, we will have less daddy long legs that fly into computers now, surely thats a good thing?
<Azelphur> spose
<Azelphur> wonder if it'll recover
<shauno> get some duct tape and see if you can fix him?
<Azelphur> haha
<gord> we can rebuild him, better, faster, stronger than before
<Azelphur> \o/
<dogmatic69> Azelphur: daddy long legs dont fly
<Azelphur> oh
<Azelphur> similar thing with wings then
<dogmatic69> Azelphur: ah, wiki says the UK calls them daddy long legs :/
<dogmatic69> the rest of the world calls http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pholcidae daddy long legs
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/2012/June/IMG_20120704_114528.jpg
<Azelphur> he's chilling out on the end of a molex now xD
<dwatkins> that doesn't look like a daddy-long-legs, it has wings.
<dogmatic69> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crane_fly
<dogmatic69> "In the United Kingdom, Ireland, Newfoundland and Nova Scotia they are commonly referred to as daddy longlegs"
<Azelphur> fun
<Azelphur> I'm surprised it didn't just get cut in half or something tbh, it flew into a massive 200mm fan and made a loud thud.
<christel> :o
<Azelphur> that article says in the UK the crane fly is commonly referred to as a daddy longlegs, so I was right xD
<bigcalm> My project can now receive SMS. Woot!
<christel> i say
<bigcalm> And soon it shall be sending them as well!
<Azelphur> yay \o/
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: php?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: yus
<Azelphur> also trust me to have sympathy for a fly xD
<DJones> Azelphur: Thats a daddy long legs, I've always called them that
<dogmatic69> what provider you using?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: Symfony. Hooking into Oxygen8
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: do you know what they charge? nothing on the site
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: I have no idea. My client has set up the contracts. I'm just the developer :)
<dogmatic69> ah ok
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: they just use a REST api or something?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: of sorts, yep
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: it's really simple to use
<dogmatic69> ye, I done one before but a different provider. been looking for one in the UK
<bigcalm> Humm, 12pm. Lunch?
<bigcalm> Shopping!
<diplo> Shopping needs a ! ?
<diplo> It's not a good thing
<diplo> :)
<gord> depends if you are shopping for chocolate or not
<dogmatic69> diplo: shopping is awesome!
<diplo> Shopping sucks, full stop
<diplo> Especially if their are lot's of women talking!
<diplo> Even more so if I have to take my children :)
<Songtao> hi guys, I got a old pc, athlon 64x2, 2.59GHz, 2 GB ram, I want to use it as development server, shall I go 64bit ubuntu server, or 32 bit ? give me some advice please
<Songtao> 2gb ram is it too low for 64 bit ?
<christel> shopping is best enjoyed as a solitary activity
 * christel nods
<diplo> Songtao: not worth it really
<diplo> Unless you are thinking of upgrading ram and still then it's probably not worth it
<BigRedS> Songtao: you probably wont notice any difference
<diplo> Unless you are developing apps for 64bit server :)
<davmor2> Songtao: what will the production server be running if that is 64bit then run 64bit on the development server too
<bigcalm> Songtao: if it's to be a web server for deving on, the machine should be ok. But upgrade the ram if you can
<bigcalm> davmor2: speaking of ram. Was it okay to do the post I did to the LUG list?
<davmor2> bigcalm: yeah
<bigcalm> Phew
<dogmatic69> Songtao: if you are using 64bit numbers 32bit will be pointless
<Songtao> production server is 32bit,  yea, it is better I stuck on 32bit for dev.
<Songtao> it is just normal web app ,
<Songtao> fell outdate now, just never use 64bit server
<Songtao> :-D
<bigcalm> No reason not to use 64bit if the arch is 64bit
<dogmatic69> I never use 32bit
<dogmatic69> work with php all day every day
<davmor2> Songtao: to put it in context I have a server with 1 gig of ram chugging along on 64bit quite happily
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: what happens when you want to deal with timestamps greater than 2038 ?
<Songtao> en... just found a old pc in office storage room, so decide to build a small toy for myself.  it is good to clean up sometime.
<shauno> that's interesting.  looks like farnell are opening up the rpi to general orders (rather than register & queue) tomorrow
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> I just went to register and queue and the page essentially says "No. Come back tomorrow"
<dogmatic69> BigRedS: 64 bit happily goes to 285198648531-04-21
<dogmatic69> 2038 is no problem
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: yes, you said you used 32bit though
<dogmatic69> no
<dogmatic69> <dogmatic69> I never use 32bit
<bigcalm> Doh, me miss-reading then :)
<dogmatic69> :)
<dogmatic69> I have been working on adding bigint support for mysql in cake
<dogmatic69> lots of fun with making 32bit work
<gord> x32 is interesting, most of your applications don't need 64bit address spaces so you might as well run them with a 32bit pointer size but with 64bit registers. gets you some great speed gains
<BigRedS> dogmatic69: most 386 hardware wont make it to 2038
 * bigcalm tootles off for lunch and shopping
<bigcalm> Best eat 1st :)
<shauno> but a disturbing number of design decisions may
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: good thing by then we should be on 1024 bit and/or quantum pc's
<BigRedS> Is there a way of telling Empathy or Pidgin that a contact becoming available is not a something requring a notification?
<BigRedS> dogmatic69: yeah, or at least we'll have reinstalled the OS on the surviving x86s
<dogmatic69> BigRedS: there is sure to be a client running x86
<dogmatic69> I got a friend that was, until a year ago, supporting a PHP.... 3 app
<BigRedS> dogmatic69: I still am
<davmor2> BigRedS: there is for empathy you just unselect it in the list of notification in the setting menu
<davmor2> BigRedS: unselect it in the sound menu too
<BigRedS> I can find a place to stop them making sounds, but no list of notification triggers
<davmor2> BigRedS: it's next to the sound tab under preferences in precise at least
<BigRedS> yeah, this is precise
<BigRedS> I have General, Sounds, Calls, Spell Checking and Themes tabs
<BigRedS> or, there is a new empathy in the repos
<BigRedS> s/or/oh/
<davmor2> BigRedS: http://ubuntuone.com/7abLvmHYTVXUq7VFYom5gY
<BigRedS> yeah, I don't have that tab
<BigRedS> I'vejust got the new empathy, perhaps that will
<BigRedS> yeah, still not there
<BigRedS> oh well
<BigRedS> I'll have a better look into it when there's less going on
<davmor2> BigRedS: try looking in dconf-editor you'll need dconf-tools off the top of my head
 * jacobw is interested writing a puppet module to maintain dconf
<BigRedS> davmor2: ta! I'll have a poke around in a bit
<Songtao> hi,any1 meet this problem, after fresh install ubuntu 12.04, the google chrome is not started
<davmor2> Songtao: there is no chrome on a default install :)
<Songtao> no, I mean, after install ubuntu, I download chrome from google, and using software centre install it,
<Songtao> but the chrome browser won't start
<diplo> Nope, worked on the last 2 installs I've tried Songtao
<diplo> Could tried loading in the terminal and see if it works from there or get any errors
<Songtao> nope, still not works in terminal, no error, just stop response
<popey> Songtao, strace it?
<diplo> http://www.rt.com/news/rope-people-jump-video-389/
<diplo> Nutters!
<diplo> Let me have a go :P
<Songtao> never use strace, will give it a try, thanks
 * bigcalm returns
 * bigcalm continues to read Learning Python and wonders when we'll get to some actual code
<diplo> I just dived in and wrote some bigcalm
<diplo> Albeit I'm quite stuck with a part now and google is no good
<diplo> Book any good ?
<bigcalm> diplo: I've made it to page 31. I'll let you know when it lets me do some coding ;)
<ormiret> bigcalm: since you can already code in other languages I'd rcommend skipping on a bit, I'm sur eyou don't need to be taught about variables and control structures (though I haven't read learning python so I suppose it is possible the start is actually useful rather the usual rehash of basic + common concepts).
<bigcalm> ormiret: the start (so far) is mostly about the history of Python and how it works. I don't want to skip too much as I actually find this stuff interesting sometimes. Also, I know that there are basic differences between languages. So knowing how it does the basics is handy
<ormiret> I prefer to learn the way basic things are different by writing bugs from my misunderstanding - I remember the way it actually is better that way than reading it and remembering long enough to get things right shortly afterwards.
<Songtao> damn, I had 2 pc when I try to run ifconfig, it both show eth0 ip 192.168.1.22. how do I renew the ip?
<Songtao> I have tried ifconfig eth0 up/down
<Songtao> or ifup ifdown
<ormiret> Songtao: "sudo dhclient -r " I think
<Songtao> all right, I run sudo dhclient -r on one , the pc will be disconnected
<Songtao> but then I run ifup eth0, it will pick the same ip again?
<ormiret> it shouldn't unless your DHCP server is giving it the same IP again (or isn't responding, in which case it might use an old value).
<Songtao> en, thx
<bigcalm> And now I can send SMS. Yay!
<davmor2> bigcalm: I don't believe you :P
<gord> bigcalm: writing an sms spam bot?
<bigcalm> gord: yep :)
<gord> i may have to kill you then
<gord> sorry
<gord> the world doesn't need more sms spam :(
<bigcalm> That seems fair
<bigcalm> It's a way for end users to put credit onto their account with a client. I really hope the client doesn't want to go down the spammy route
<bigcalm> I do hope I typed in the correct number just now
 * bigcalm drums his finders
<bigcalm> And fingers
 * BigRedS hopes bigcalm meant the plural noun and not the verb
<bigcalm> !ohmy | BigRedS
<lubotu3> BigRedS: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bigcalm> :P
<BigRedS> haha!
<bigcalm> davmor2: poke
 * davmor2 snaps bigcalms stick! what?
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh I'm back on for thursday now woohoo
<bigcalm> davmor2: did you get the sms?
<bigcalm> davmor2: ah, goodo
<davmor2> bigcalm: indeed I was too busy to look though :D
<bigcalm> davmor2: gah, you could have taken the time :P
<bigcalm> davmor2: you had me worried I had the wrong number
<davmor2> bigcalm: well I was going to say no at first and freak you out :D
<bigcalm> :P
 * bigcalm stops playing with the client's system
<bigcalm> Are all UK mobile numbers +44 7 ### ### ###? I need to make sure I always send the correct format to the SMS Gateway
<dwatkins> In theory, yes, bigcalm - that was what they changed back in about 1999
<dwatkins> clearly there will be numbers which are forwarded etc. of course
<dwatkins> Also, the number of digits should have been standardised then, unlike in Germany where it depends what exchange a company has as to how many digits you dial
<dwatkins> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_the_United_Kingdom looks handy
<BigRedS> bigcalm: it depends why you are interested. It's possible for mobile numbers to terminate at landline phones and vice versa
<bigcalm> Ug
<bigcalm> I'll try sending a text message to my land line :)
<dwatkins> there's also the liklihood someone will give out a number with just the UK area code, but I assume that's not the issue here.
<BigRedS> bigcalm: many will accept it
<bigcalm> We'll see if it works from the gateway though
<BigRedS> BT do a service where you can send to an 020 number, for example, and the recipient has it read out to them on their answerphone
<davmor2> bigcalm: shockingly it will work as virgin has a read you a text message
<dwatkins> caller ID doesn't even have to use a valid number, when I call my mobile from work, it shows a 7-digit number
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jonathan Riddell] Akademy Week Continues - http://blogs.kde.org/node/4585
<dwatkins> didn't they have Stephen Fry's voice reading out text messages for a while, or was it Tom Baker on the speaking clock I'm thinking of....?
<dwatkins> The apocalypse has begun in Edinburgh, we'll be completely submerged in five minutes at the rate it's raining here.
<diplo> BigRedS: You can do that to most numbers afaik
<diplo> Worked on cable as well
<diplo> Just text a landline and it's read out
<bigcalm> It sent the sms to my land line ok. I have found that I need to format the number to always be 44 rather than 0. So that'll be fun
<bigcalm> Ug. I need to write this up for my client. A fun job indeed :S
<gord> put another fan on my cpus water cooling thing, now its ambient temperature is 5 degrees lower than what it was pre fan, score!
<davmor2> gord: yeah but then it is flying around the room from all the fans
<gord> it only has seven!
<davmor2> gord: more than enough most propeller planes only have 4 :D
<BigRedS> diplo: ah, perhaps
<dogmatic69> damn, that is quite the bomb shell cisco dropped
<diplo> Wassat ?
<dogmatic69> http://boingboing.net/2012/07/03/cisco-locks-customers-out-of-t.html
<dogmatic69> tl;dl auto updates required + spying + selling your data
<dwatkins> the government will be pleased, considering they almost certainly use Cisco networking gear
<dogmatic69> dwatkins: I think virtually all servers run through cisco hardware at some point
<diplo> Umm, this is home stuff
<diplo> They wouldn't dare do corp stuff on ios
<dwatkins> dogmatic69: indeed, I have an 800-series VPN router at home
<diplo> This is basically linksys equipment
<dwatkins> loads of intermediary stuff from Cisco though
<diplo> yeah they couldn't wouldn't touch that dwatkins
<dogmatic69> diplo: perhaps just the start?
<diplo> nah, corps would move away in a flurry
<diplo> The place i ran wouldn't allow it, they would buy someone elses kit if they knew they didn't have full control
<dogmatic69> ye, that is still a huge pita
<dogmatic69> BT has dodgy stuff like this going on too
<dogmatic69> there is a backdoor in the home hubs and they keep popping in to see what is going on
<BigRedS> I love the idea of this room full of 'technicians' sat there sshing in to people's homehubs, running ps through a few greps, shrugging, and moving on to the next guy
<dogmatic69> :/
<dogmatic69> BigRedS: I have 5+ port scans per day on my router
<BigRedS> yeah, I just always picture this as humans logging in and looking rather than the machine it probably is
<dogmatic69> I would not be surprised, have you called BT support o.o
<Myrtti> pro tip for people using Google+: please add your nickname to your profiles
<dogmatic69> Myrtti: google has pretty much done away with usernames
<diplo> I thought I had Myrtti :)
<diplo> Added :)
<Myrtti> dogmatic69: you can still add nicknames into the profile
<Myrtti> case in point: https://plus.google.com/100016383867666174158/about
<diplo> Under "other"
<BigRedS> Myrtti: nickname? As what The Internet calls me, or some Google-specific thing?
<Myrtti> diplo: errr
<dogmatic69> BigRedS: BigRedS
<BigRedS> dogmatic69: ta!
<Myrtti> it still is a way of displaying your nickname(s) and you can display it with your name up on the top, like I do
 * BigRedS is a bear of simple brain
<dogmatic69> :D
<dogmatic69> holly cow, you can embed linux in a router
<Myrtti> diplo: oh, hai, it was you
<BigRedS> you can embed linux in lots of things
<diplo> :)
<BigRedS> but, for historical reasons, only BSD is permitted in toasters
<dogmatic69> lol
<diplo> popey: Said something similar the other day, 'Oh that's you' :)
<dogmatic69> busy reading about DD-WRT, looking for ways to give BT the finger
<diplo> Wondered why it hadn't said diplo in my profile but hadn't actively cheked
<diplo> Sure I had done it
<Songtao> how to setup dns in ubuntu 12.04 cmd line ?
<diplo> man resolvconf Songtao
<bigcalm> Songtao: do you want to be a dns server or add dns server ip addresses?
<diplo> And with that, it's home time
<Songtao> resolv.conf, only 2 line
<diplo> \o/
<diplo> Catch you all later
<Songtao> add dns server ip
<bigcalm> Toodles
<Songtao> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Songtao> in resolv.conf
<Songtao> I have setup static ip for the system, now I need to add dns server ip
<bigcalm> Songtao: quick answer is to add "nameserver x.x.x.x" to /etc/resolv.conf. Better answer is to look at the package resolvconf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29286/how-to-auto-add-to-etc-resolv-conf
<AlanBell> resolv.conf.d is your friend
<Songtao> but currently, in resolv.conf, only 2 line:
<Songtao> Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8
<Songtao> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<bigcalm> How come it's gone 5pm?
<bigcalm> This just isn't on
<AlanBell> Songtao: the file to edit is /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Songtao> thx, but,  the same message displayed : in  head file
<Songtao> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<AlanBell> ah, well that message is lying I think
<Songtao> under /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d folder
<bigcalm> Maybe that's where the message in /etc/resolv.conf comes from
<AlanBell> http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Songtao> there are another 2 files, base and origianl
<Songtao> base file is empty
<AlanBell> read the stgraber article, it explains everything
<bigcalm> Songtao: the URI that AlanBell pasted will explain what you need to do :)
<Songtao> but original got "nameserver 192.168.1.1 "
<Songtao> thanks a lot, have a look now
<Songtao> got it, works now, thanks everyone
<AlanBell> was I right about the message in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head being a lie?
<AlanBell> someone should file a bug about that probably (unless I am wrong)
<Songtao> I didn't do it that way, I edit /etc/network/interfaces, and add "dns-nameservers", because I setup static ip in this file anyway
<davmor2> AlanBell, bigcalm: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html the "dns-nameservers" is the recommended way according the the official server guide :)
<AlanBell> yeah, says that in the stgraber article too, but you can also stuff things in head I think (which would apply for all interfaces)
<bigcalm> Yep, but nice to know you can do it per interface via networking
<AlanBell> yeah, and as maco pointed out in the comments that is really cool for VPNs
<bigcalm> In PHP, is there a quick way to remove all non-digits from a string?
<davmor2> bigcalm: yes but I'm not telling you muhahahahahahahahaha (no idea really :) )
<davmor2> bigcalm: there is in python but python rocks
 * popey is spending his evening testing out new unity and compiz packages 
<davmor2> popey: oh aren't you mr excitement, I did a mini.iso install today because ubiquity/linux combo hates my webcam
 * BigRedS just wrote half a KB of one-liner that generates a script :)
<bigcalm> popey: who is editing last night's UUPC then?
<popey> we dont edit :p
<popey> however I do need to top and tail it and release it
<popey> busy busy busy
<popey> never get my lens finished ;(
<bigcalm> Noooo :(
 * bigcalm learns Python
<MartijnVdS> a\o/
<Songtao> bigcalm, has you try regx
<gord> fantastic idea for a lens i don't want to spend time making but someone else should: minesweeper lens
<bigcalm> gord: how would it work?
<gord> just throw up a grid of results, set the icons to be a not clicked yet tile, when one gets activated see if its a mine or not, change the results accordingly
<bigcalm> gord: you use the term "just" in the same way my clients do. It's very disturbing
<bigcalm> Din-dins!
 * bigcalm returns
<Flashtek> w/b
<bigcalm> It's all go in here tonight :)
<popey> :D
<popey> I was thinking the same
<ahayzen> Hi, quick question(s), is it preferred for applications to store their settings under ~/.app or ~/.config/app ? also is there anywhere to refer to for this sort of information?
<popey> ahayzen, .config/app
<bigcalm> popey: what shall we do then?
<popey> there's a spec about it
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> bigcalm, early night for me, maybe code in the morning with fresh eyes :(
<bigcalm> popey: ah, a fresh start is always good
<popey> ahayzen, https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/XDGConfigFolders
<ahayzen> popey, thanks again :)
<popey> hmm, not ideal page
<popey> but you get the idea :D
<bigcalm> Time for a podcast!
<popey> google xdg config
<ahayzen> so why do some apps store them in ~/.app ? is that an old standard or misuse or something?
<popey> yeah
<popey> basically :)
<ahayzen> :)
<popey> nn all
<bigcalm> Toodles
 * bigcalm notices a lack of mention at the beginning of podcast :(
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ubuntu UK Podcast] S05E10  The Tale of the Pie and the Patty Pan - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2012/07/04/s05e10-the-tale-of-the-pie-and-the-patty-pan/
<AlanBell> http://www.ebuyer.com/388470-zoostorm-laptop-7873-9037 operating system free laptop
<bigcalm> Ooo
<ali1234> 8GB ram and 500GB HD for under £300
<ali1234> that's amazing
<Azelphur> A full PC?
<ali1234> a laptop
<Azelphur> link? o.O
<ali1234> http://www.ebuyer.com/388470-zoostorm-laptop-7873-9037
<Azelphur> yay for zoostorm
<Azelphur> that CPU is horribad
<ali1234> i dont know what pentium B960 means
<Azelphur> there again quite cheap
<ali1234> but yeah
<Azelphur> it means crap
<ali1234> i guessed it would suck
<ali1234> it's intel so i bet it doesn't do VX
<ali1234> which means the 8GB is wasted anyway
<Azelphur> it benches lower than a core 2 duo T9800 @ 2.93ghz
<ali1234> are they the same socket?
<Azelphur> dunno
<ali1234> that's obviously a low end laptop chip for email wizards
<Azelphur> indeed
<ali1234> i don't care about speed but i need VX
<Azelphur> the ram is just a waste with that cpu xD
<Azelphur> what's VX?
<ali1234> hardware virtualization
<ali1234> maybe zoostorm will make a AMD one
 * Azelphur shrugs
<ali1234> anywhoo that's a pretty good laptop for the price, even if the CPU sucks
<dogmatic69> ali1234: that is well under 300
<dogmatic69> I was expecting 298.99
<dogmatic69> that is a shame, "Ebuyer recommends using genuine Microsoft Software and is Windows 7 "
<ali1234> yeah well, if need to be told that you shouldn't be buying a computer with no OS
<ali1234> i don't really care what ebuyer recommend :)
<dogmatic69> great they dont 'force' windows on you though
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-05
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Stuart Langridge] Together in electric fags - http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2012/07/05/together-in-electric-fags
<popey> morning
<dwatkins> hiya
<christel> morning lovelies
<DJones> Morning all
<jacobw> morning all
<diplo> Morning all
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning czajkowski
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> my inbox looks like a disaster zone
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> busy day ahead
<Songtao> hello
<Songtao> my google-chrome not start in ubuntu 12.04, I tried strace it
<Songtao> the end line message is: recvmsg(7,
<Songtao> and stop
<bigcalm> Songtao: does it work if you rename ~/.config/chromium/ to something else so that it creates a new config?
<Songtao> -- SIGWINCH (Window changed) @ 0 (0) ---
<Songtao> recvmsg(7, 0xbfbfe5c8, 0)               = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be restarted)
<Songtao> --- SIGWINCH (Window changed) @ 0 (0) ---
<Songtao> recvmsg(7,
<bigcalm> !paste | Songtao
<lubotu3> Songtao: Pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Songtao> sorry
<bigcalm> :)
<Songtao> there is no chromium under .config
<Songtao> because the trace message dose not mean anything to me, I tried strace on a working pc, the end line message should be: sigreturn()
<Songtao> exit_group(0)
<bigcalm> Songtao: did you compile from source or install via the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<popey> bigcalm, where do you get the google chrome source? :)
<popey> note chrome, not chromium
<bigcalm> popey: I have no idea :) I'm just speculating
<popey> heh
<popey> excellent, we need more wild speculation here!
<bigcalm> popey: I run chromium here, installed via USC. But I still call is chrome
<bigcalm> s/is/it/
<Songtao> bigcalm, I just download it from google, and install it by ubuntu software centre
<bigcalm> Songtao: that could be a good pointer as to why it's not working
<JamesTait> Mornin' all! :)
<bigcalm> Songtao: you will need to remove the package you installed and then look for "Chromium" in the USC. It's a version of Chrome that works perfectly (mostly) in Ubuntu
<popey> no no no
<bigcalm> No?
<JamesTait> No no there's no limit?
<popey> chrome from google is fine
 * bigcalm goes back to his code
<popey> Songtao, dpkg -l google-chrome*
<popey> :)
<Songtao> but I got another pc, which got google-chrome and chromium, they all working fine
<popey> Songtao, are you on the pc with the chrome issue now?
<Songtao> lubotu3, :-D I could not find a way to post a new topic ?
<lubotu3> Songtao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<popey> Songtao are you on the computer right now?
<Songtao> yes
<Songtao> I am on it by ssh
<popey> Songtao, can you please run dpkg -l google-chrome*
<popey> and pastebin the output
<Songtao> :-D, where do I post the output on pastebin ?  I followed the url http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/, but did not find a way to post a new topic:-[
<dwatkins> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dwatkins> hope that helps :)
<Songtao> found it:
<Songtao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076091/
<Songtao> this is the output for runing sudo dpkg -l google-chrome
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<DJones> If anybody is heading on the M6 today, might be an idea not to reports of the M6 being closed due to a suspect package with armed police in attendance and a chemical spill on teh M6 Toll, I suspect its all one incident and its just the M6 toll looking at other reports though
<popey> Songtao, thats not what I asked.. you missed the star off the end
<Laney> and you don't need sudo.
<Songtao> that is all
<Songtao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076096/
<Songtao> this is all message I got:)
<mattt> DJones: interesting
<dwatkins> Today I learned that you can specify wildcards in dpkg -l, thanks to popey.
<popey> Songtao, again.. you missed the star
<popey> dpkg -l google-chrome*
<Songtao> ha, got it
<Songtao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076099/
<Songtao> I am stupid
<popey> nah
<popey> ok, so chrome is installed, yay
<DJones> mattt: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-18719962#TWEET169050
<dwatkins> I'm always surprised at the number of people who use the M6 toll.
<mattt> "The Highways Agency said traffic was stationary and the closure was likely to remain in place until early afternoon."
<mattt> OUCH!
<mattt> err ouch :)
<dwatkins> they'll lose a lot of money, I wonder why they stopped the coach.
<whiskers_> coo
<diplo> I know a few people who use the toll, just because its emptier
<Songtao> Here is the strace output for google-chrome, this is far away out my understanding.
<Songtao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076109/.
<bigcalm> Without the strace. What happens when you try to run chrome from the cli?
<Songtao> just stop response
<bigcalm> Can you pastebin the result?
<Songtao> what result?
<Songtao> run from cli ?
<bigcalm> Yes
<Songtao> $google-chrome
<Songtao> that is it:)
<bigcalm> Ok, thanks. Wondered if there was anything one could google against
 * bigcalm goes back to his code again
<Songtao> thanks for everyone
 * AlanBell heads out to lunch www.simpsonsinthestrand.co.uk
<bigcalm> Swanky
<bigcalm> OpenERP?
<bigcalm> And isn't it a bit early for lunch?
<popey> nice
<gord> its never too early for lunch
<bigcalm> But if you have lunch too early, you have a long wait for tea
<gord> have a second lunch
<bigcalm> A good lunch puts me to sleep ;)
<jpds> bigcalm: So you'll be sleeping while waiting.
<bigcalm> jpds: rather than working
<bigcalm> Actually, that sounds appealing
<davmor2> morning all
<bigcalm> morning davmor2
<AlanBell> choo choo
<bigcalm> davmor2: using Geany, it's ok but has things that bug me. All IDEs bug me in different ways. Maybe this one will bug me less than others
<gord> bigcalm: tried sublime?
<gord> geany/sublime are really only text editors not IDEs
<bigcalm> gord: no, wassat?
<gord> its a really nice text editor, if thats all you want, its great
<gord> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<bigcalm> gord: indeed, I get that feeling. But davmor2 was singing its praises, so I'm giving it a go
<gord> yeah i used to use geany way back, its fine
<davmor2> gord: bigcalm is used to things like netbeans
<bigcalm> And Eclipse
<bigcalm> And PhpEd
<gord> then use those :P
<bigcalm> As I say, every one has things that bug me. But I'm open to trying new ones to see what I like
<gord> crazy people who don't use vim
<bigcalm> Indeed
<bigcalm> One day I'll try using VIM as an IDE
<bigcalm> We'll see
<gord> what i like about sublime is it takes the most useful features of vim and puts them in a nice gui package, the multiple selections and stuff you see on the main page http://www.sublimetext.com/
<davmor2> bigcalm: you'd be an emacs abuser
<bigcalm> davmor2: never used emacs so can't comment
<diplo> notepad++ in wine bigcalm :)
<diplo> gedit is also quite good
<bigcalm> diplo: I have paid for TextPad. I used that for a long time :)
<diplo> Keep going back to netbeans though, if it wasn't so heavy I think i'd stay with it
<bigcalm> diplo: I just use NetBeans for PHP, so it's quite light
<bigcalm> diplo: a lot lighter than Eclipse
<diplo> yeah so do i, but it still uses huge amount of mem
<bigcalm> What's the python IDE of choice?
<diplo> yeah never got on with eclipse
<diplo> vim/geany/gedit
<diplo> I've never tried a dedicated one and tbh not tried any python in Netbeans
<bigcalm> Eclipse has all of the features I know and love. But it just wibbles itself to death when given large projects to manage
<diplo> But overall I'm the same as you, all ides/editors have peaves
<gord> bigcalm: komodo was good last i tried python
<dogmatic69> What would be better for NAS, 7200rpm 16mb buffer or 5400rpm 32mb buffer HDD?
<diplo> That's the other one i use gord / bigcalm
<bigcalm> gord: when I get around to learning python, I'll give it a go ta
<diplo> Use it home most of the time
<dwatkins> dogmatic69: I suspect the throughput of the network interface is a much more important factor
<dwatkins> check what the bottlenecks are and you'll probably find that reading from the disk is much faster than anything else
<dogmatic69> dwatkins: its a gigabit
<dwatkins> so about 100 Megabytes per second?
<dogmatic69> I guess about there
<dwatkins> a SATA 3.0 disk will output 6 Gbit/s, i.e. 768 Megabytes per second
<dogmatic69> its SATAII
<dwatkins> ah ok, only 384 Megabytes per second
<dogmatic69> ye
<dwatkins> so the question is whether you can maximise the disk's throughput for a 5400 rpm disk
<dogmatic69> I guess the CAT5 will be flooded long before the drive is
<dwatkins> or if at 5400 rpm, you're limited to a much lower input or output speed which makes it slower than the network can deliver
<dwatkins> indeed, unless it's really slow, which I doubt - I'd be interested to see some figures on this, though.
<dogmatic69> oh, also its RAID 5 possibly
<dwatkins> also depends on the nature of the data, seek speed etc. of course
<dogmatic69> 4 drives
<dwatkins> so you have the additional factor of the throughput of the RAID array
<dogmatic69> raid something, not decided
<dwatkins> think of it as a series of tubes ;)
<dogmatic69> sounds more like pipes, and the cat5 is a straw :/
<dwatkins> perhaps, but you could also potentially combine gigabit interfaces if your switch allows it.
<dogmatic69> not currently
<dogmatic69> I think the nas has 2x eth, but think its for redundancy
<dwatkins> My 'NAS' is a netbook with a USB-attached 2 TB disk. I don't care that it's a bit slow, since it manages to play the media I want without any problem.
<dogmatic69> :)
<dwatkins> I also sometimes run applications on it graphically, that's when the Atom CPU really shows how slow it is ;)
<dwatkins> especially HandBrake
<gord> tbh, i'll take cache over drive speed any day
<gord> i've seen 5400rpm drives outperform some of my 7200 drives in benchmarks because of better caching
<diplo> I've got 5400's in my Microserver
<diplo> Work well for me
<directhex> i have a decent 5900rpm drive
<directhex> or maybe my wife does
<directhex> either way, an old 7200rpm drive is no guarantee of fast
<dogmatic69> the 5400rpm drive is slightly more expensive too, sign of being better I guess
<popey> not sure what speed my microserver drives are..
<bigcalm> Miss-read as microwave
<dogmatic69> lol
<popey> ST2000DL003-9VT166
<dogmatic69> my nas says max 4x 500gb drives :(
<popey> ooh, nice, smartctl tells me some of my drives shouldn't be touched
<popey> "==> WARNING: Using smartmontools or hdparm with this
<popey> drive may result in data loss due to a firmware bug.
<popey> ****** THIS DRIVE MAY OR MAY NOT BE AFFECTED! ******
<popey> "
<bigcalm> How do I check the health of my RAID1?
<popey> cat /proc/mdstat
<bigcalm> Then what am I looking for?
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076217/
<gord> sigh, reminds me. have to replace a drive in my raid. its now twice the price i paid for it originally :(
<bigcalm> Ouchie
<mattt> bigcalm: looks ok ?
<directhex> popey, oh, i think i was hit with that
<popey> i haven't updated mine :S
<directhex> popey, had to retire a drive with that warning, due to bad sectors
<directhex> popey, i failed to find the firmware, since the url on the smartmontools site is dead
<bigcalm> mattt: that's the point, I have no idea either way :)
<mattt> bigcalm: no, it's def. OK
<bigcalm> Good good
<popey> [UU] is good
<popey> [_U] isnt :)
<mattt> and [2/2]
<mattt> [0/2] would be ungood
 * mattt is afk
<MartijnVdS> [O_o]
 * BigRedS wonders what he'd need to do to md to get that
<bigcalm> ?
<BigRedS> [O_o]
<BigRedS> I just like the thought of getting an SMS from nagios with that in it
<bigcalm> Ah
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> I'm going to have to put that into my error responses
<mattt> :)
<czajkowski> gord: where did you get the bendy legs from ?
<gord> amazon
<gord> i have amazon prime, if i get something and its not from amazon, its because it wasn't on amazon ;)
<czajkowski> gord: linkafy me
<bigcalm> Oh, a gollapod
<bigcalm> gorillapod even
<gord> czajkowski: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002FGTWOC
<bigcalm> czajkowski: I know a system you could have searched for that product with ;)
<czajkowski> bendy legs wasnt doig it for me:)
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> Vodka gives me bendy legs
<gord> oh hey cool, its slightly cheeper than when i orderd it yesterday >:(
<bigcalm> czajkowski: they come in various sizes. The one gord linked to is to cope with the weight of an SLR and big lenses
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I have a DSLR
<bigcalm> Yay
<bigcalm> I have one that doesn't get near enough usage these days
<bigcalm> Though I did enjoy shooting Hayley in the garden recently
<gord> had a play during lunch, worked really well with my Canon 600D's built in exposure bracketing, takes three pictures rapidly at different expsures, then you build that into an hdr image
<bigcalm> Ug
<bigcalm> HDR is horrible when done by the masses :(
<bigcalm> Which is why I've kept away from it
<gord> well sure, if you try and make something striking with it, it looks terrible. however if all you want to do is take a photo of a nice landscape and not have the sky completely blow out on you or the landscape be super dark, its great
<gord> 8-bits just ain't enough to represent the world as we see it
<bigcalm> I agree :)
<bigcalm> I'm terrible at splicing images together
<bigcalm> Oh, but I have taken some shots for autostitch to play with
<gord> and of course, every HDR shot i take for the next 1000 or so pictures will be gawd awful, like everything photography related, its only the 1001'st shot that ends up looking okay ;)
<bigcalm> I'm glad I have my roots in film :)
<jacobw> are any applications packaged in ubuntu for wine?
<jacobw> i'm working on packaging a windows application for use with wine for ubuntu desktops and looking for previous attempts
<gord> didn't one of the humble bumble games do that or something?
<Laney> jacobw: pre-compiled?
<DJones> Wasn't the google picassa application for ubuntu just the windows version with a wine wrapper around
<Laney> if it's binaries then the package amounts to just copying them into place with a shell script wrapper to launch the program under wine and a desktop file.
<popey> Limbo is a wine bottle
<popey> jacobw, ^^
<AlanBell> mmm wine
 * AlanBell just had some rather good wine
<Pendulum> AlanBell: business lunch?
<bigcalm> popey: what prog do you use to take images with your webcam?
<AlanBell> Pendulum: yes, a working lunch ;)
<popey> !info webcam
<lubotu3> webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.102-3 (precise), package size 36 kB, installed size 117 kB
<popey> ^^ bigcalm
<popey> sudo apt-get install webcam :)
<popey> sans smiles
<popey> https://www.google.com/search?q=popey+webcam
<popey> :D
<bigcalm> :)
<diplo> I used that after the popey's blog
<diplo> Worked really well
<diplo> Not used it recently though
<jacobw> Laney: yeah
<jacobw> Laney: assuming you mean that i'm distributig windows binaries only
<bigcalm> It's segfaulting on me :(
<diplo> webcam ?
<bigcalm>   uploading.jpeg => webcam.jpg
<bigcalm> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<diplo> Precise ?
<bigcalm> Same for both the webcam in the laptop and the external usb one
<bigcalm> diplo: yes
<diplo> Want me to test here, can install/setup
<diplo> ?
<bigcalm> Please do :)
<diplo> installing...
<diplo> What were you trying to upload to, so I can re-create
<bigcalm> Oh, hold on :)
<bigcalm> A local machine
<bigcalm> referred to by name
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076489/
<diplo> OK, got file created
<diplo> next part
<diplo> Worked for me :)
<diplo> only difference is mine was by ip and root on a centos box ( all i had spare )
<bigcalm> :(
<diplo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 72284 Jul  5 16:30 webcam.jpg
<diplo> [root@ccompaq webcam]# ls -ltr
<diplo> total 84
<diplo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 82983 Jul  5 16:31 webcam.jpg
<diplo> Not permissions or something
<popey> i reduced the delay = 6 to delay =0 :)
<popey> now I get LOTS of images
<popey> alan@homeserver:/srv/webcam/archive/2012/07/05/14$ ls -l | wc -l
<popey> 2825
<popey> per hour
<popey> alan@homeserver:/srv/webcam/archive/2012/07/05/14$ du -hs .
<popey> 304M
<popey> :D
<diplo> heh
<diplo> Cron to clean it quite often i hope
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alan alan  65M Jul  5 15:11 2012070514.avi
<popey> monster hourly videos too now
<popey> they were about 8MB
<dogmatic69> popey: thanks, been looking for a command to get the size of a dir :D
<popey> heh
<gord> you might as well just start recording videos instead of pictures :P
<popey> yeah, at 1fps
<popey> not far off.. 3600 per hour..
<popey> i might drop the threshold for an hour and see how many pics I get
<popey> more than 1/sec I bet
<gord> oh its based on movement?
<popey> it can be
<gord> well i guess difference since the last image taken
<popey> you set a threshold, if movement goes over the value it snaps a pic, if not, it ignores it
<popey> yes
<gord> watch you don't start entering the territory of it just picking up noise
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076508/
<popey> i have a terminal full of that
<popey> threshold is 120
<popey> if I up it a bit I'll get fewer images
<bigcalm> Does webcam work with uvc?
<Azelphur> Just bought one of these, http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/ gonna try and write cross platform drivers for it :D
<popey> bigcalm, no idea, does uvc present a /dev/video0 ?
<bigcalm> Yes
<popey> should do
<popey> is it not worky?
<bigcalm> It's seg faulting
<popey> pastebin your config sans user/passwords
<bigcalm> I'm having a look at using an prog that I had a hand in making back in g2006
<popey> i have had it segfault here
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076489/
<popey> in the terminal you ran webcam, can you scp a file to /home/iain/www_dump/webcam
<popey> with no password prompt?
<bigcalm> No, it will ask for a password as I haven't set up keys
<bigcalm> Isn't that the point of adding username and password to the config file?
<diplo> Dunno, I set up ssh keys before trying
<diplo> :)
<bigcalm> Ug
<diplo> Is it not for FTP ? set ssh=0 and ftp client may work ?
<popey> you can do ftp if you want
<popey> i use ssh
<bigcalm> Except I don't have an ftpd running
<popey> but have keys setup
<diplo> I used ssh as well
<diplo> keys take 2 seconds bigcalm
<popey> and load the key before I run webcam
<diplo> Dooooooo iiiiittttttttt.
<bigcalm> So what are the username and password fields for?
<diplo> ftp I'd guess
<diplo> multi user config
<diplo> So need the username for ssh
<diplo> Guy who wrote it hasn't referenced anything on his website about webcam software.. lots of others
<diplo> man webcam isn't specific either
<bigcalm> It install a public key on a server, I just copy it into ~/.ssh ?
<bigcalm> s/It/To/
<popey> no
<popey> ssh-copy-id hostname
<popey> it will do it for you
<bigcalm> Doh, append it to authorised_keys
<bigcalm> Silly me
<popey> ssh-copy-id does the same
<popey> just easier :D
<bigcalm> ssh -i insecure_rsa iain@proliant
<bigcalm> That works at last
<bigcalm> So, can I pass -i and the key to webcam?
<diplo> Do you create seperate keys for different servers ?
<bigcalm> I tend to, yes
<diplo> I think I am just lazy, 95% of mine are internal servers anyhoo
<bigcalm> This key I just created has no pass phrase, so I don't want to use it other than for this
<bigcalm> Maybe I can run an export line before running webcam
<bigcalm> Is there a environment variable to set the default key to be used?
<popey> aquarius, heard the news that the bus pulled over on the m6 was because of vapour from an e-cig :D
<aquarius> popey, t's a trap!
<bigcalm> Hehe
<brobostigon> lol, very funny.
<diplo> aquarius: I read your blog post, I just recently re-gave up after starting again for last 2 years or so
<diplo> I know a few who have got addicted to the e-fags so just beware
<aquarius> better than being addicted to real fags
<bigcalm> Last night I dreamt that I was smoking again. I always wake up feeling very guilty from such dreams
<dogmatic69> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1939809007 lol
<diplo> yeah, I'm 5 months ( on the 14th ) clear now
<diplo> Was 12 years prior to starting again :(
<bigcalm> 26th August will see my 10th year of no ciggies
<diplo> Was harder to give up the second time from 5-10 a day from when i gave up before @ 60 a day
<diplo> So prompt you to never get back into it, it's hell!
<diplo> :)
<bigcalm> Ug
 * dogmatic69 needs to quit the habit :/
<popey> \o/ never smoked
<bigcalm> No chance of me starting again, just in my dreams that it annoys me
<dogmatic69> popey: dont start :P
 * bigcalm gives popey  a kipper to smoke
<diplo> Still every day fight for me :(
<dogmatic69> diplo: ever go on reddit?
<dogmatic69> there is a stop smoking sub reddit that is pretty good
<diplo> Yeah i do, but not often..
<diplo> I've stopped, just between kids and work I fancy one
<diplo> I won't smoke again, can't afford it, don't like the smell
<diplo> etc etc
<diplo> Just enjoyed it
<bigcalm> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076568/
<ali1234> hmm. i spent weeks designing an algorithm to simulate the motion of a particle constrained to a curved surface and it turns out i could have done it in a couple of days if i had just known that it was the true definition of a geodesic.
 * ali1234 shakes fist at wikipedia
<diplo> try setting debug on bigcalm ?
<diplo> If debug in the ftp section is set to 1 the complete communication between  web‐ cam  and  the  ftp  utility  is  printed  to stderr
<diplo> Mine by default is set to 3
<bigcalm> I see
 * bigcalm tinkers
<bigcalm> No difference
<bigcalm> Doesn't matter what value debug has
<bigcalm> It's always the same output
<ali1234> gdb, strace etc
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076597/
<diplo> Lot's of no such file / directory
<diplo> I don't get those
<bigcalm> Lots of the same file it can't find
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076600/
<popey> thats my current config
<bigcalm> I'll see if that works for me
<diplo> Does www_dump/webcam exist ?
<bigcalm> diplo: yes
<diplo> I'm trying to break mine to get it segfault the same
<bigcalm> Well, I would try the config, except the laptop I was sshed into has just switched itself off :)
<diplo> /dev/video0 exist ?
<bigcalm> iain@iain-laptop:~$ ls /dev/video*
<bigcalm> /dev/video0  /dev/video1
<ali1234> what does gdb say?
<diplo> Tried them both I guess
<bigcalm> diplo: yes
<popey> you dont have anything else holding onto the camera like skype or google hangout?
<popey> lsof | grep /dev/video
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076615/
<ali1234> bigcalm: now type "run"
<ali1234> then when it crashes type "bt"
<ali1234> and then pastebin the output
<bigcalm> Ah, ok
<Azelphur> ali1234: I bought one of these, gonna try and make drivers :) http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076616/
<bigcalm> A permission issue
<bigcalm> Cheese works though
<ali1234> bigcalm: that's a bit odd. different error. it exited without crashing
<diplo> Ooh not used gdb before, seems quite helpful
<bigcalm> Humm, I was missing the config file, let me try again
<ali1234> ah, gdb won't run setuid programs
<ali1234> so if webcam is setuid root you need to run gdb as root
<ali1234> or you could change the permissons on the video device
<bigcalm> I forget, how do I add my user to a group?
<ali1234> gpasswd -a <user> group
<bigcalm> Ta
<ali1234> then you must log out and log in again
<bigcalm> That fixed it
<bigcalm> Aye
<bigcalm> http://discworld.cuth.eu/dump/webcam/webcam.jpg
<bigcalm> I need to clean the window :(
<diplo> more cloud shots :(
<bigcalm> Hehe
<bigcalm> diplo: what would you prefer?
<diplo> boobs ?
<bigcalm> It reminds me of playing Quake
<bigcalm> !ohmy | diplo
<lubotu3> diplo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<diplo> pfft a natural and beautiful thing
<diplo> :)
<diplo> Clouds are over rated
<bigcalm> diplo: or did you mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booby
<bigcalm> ?
<diplo> Also known as Boobies, I like that it's a good fallback
<diplo> Did not know there was a bird kwown as that :P
<gigix> boobies ?
<bigcalm> Really?
<diplo> yes, it redirects you to that page as well
<diplo> :P
 * bigcalm tuts
<diplo> A booby is a seabird in the genus Sula, part of the Sulidae family. Boobies are closely related to the gannets
<bigcalm> Right, now that's getting pretty pictures, I shall do some work
<diplo> Named from some spanish slang :)
<diplo> And I shall go home I guess, I've done nothing in the last 2-3 hours anyhoo
<diplo> http://tawkify.com/
<diplo> Matches you based on Klout score, oh dear me!
<MartijnVdS> Klout score?
<diplo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klout
<diplo> Another stupid start up
<diplo> right
<diplo> gn all, catch you later
<bigcalm> Toodles
<MartijnVdS> Oodles of toodles/
<andylockran> howdy all
<andylockran> Just got sent a job description by a recruiter.. took one look and thought 'hmm, they're using the ubuntu font'
<andylockran> turns out it's a job at Canonical
<andylockran> reckons I'm too 'lite' for the role, (Project Manager) - but might take a closer look.
<Laney> there's quite a few jobs listed atm
<andylockran> any recommendations on whose ear I need to bend?
<popey> about what?
<popey> the roles usually are quite verbose :)
<gord> and may or may not reflect anything that you may be working on
<popey> heh
<MartijnVdS> "working"
<gord> http://open.spotify.com/track/7n7YSF2Wp7MMzkwqdN7NBt Myrtti's may appreciate
<Myrtti> wohoo
<MartijnVdS> \o/ Comic Sans day tomorrow (in .nl anyway)
<Myrtti> gord: I love you
<bigcalm> :O
<gord> its great right?
<Myrtti> it is
<gord> there is a whole album up there
<Myrtti> instant summer feeling
<bigcalm> I should have a look
<bigcalm> Currently chillin' to Bentley's Gonna Sort You Out
<bigcalm> Something silly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1EbSoiNh_Q
<dogmatic69> What does this mean? http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1968194891
<dogmatic69> 'updates kept back'
<dogmatic69> I added a ppa for php5.4 but forgot to apt-get update before installing :/
 * mattt sings 'merica, eff yeh!'
<mattt> worst song ever to get stuck in your head :(
<ali1234> http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/webcam.jpg
<Azelphur> It's a tree
<ali1234> correct
<Azelphur> \o/
<MartijnVdS> +100 internets! http://mashable.com/2012/07/05/walmart-facebook-pitbull-alaska/
<MartijnVdS> mattt: http://unhearit.com/
<dogmatic69> MartijnVdS: lol
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: Mashable or unhearit? :)
<dogmatic69> mashable
<dogmatic69> I want to unhear that music though
 * dogmatic69 likes something a bit heavier, like slipknot
<ali1234> lol, goons
<ali1234> is there anything they can't ruin?
 * MartijnVdS waits for 0:00
<bigcalm> Silly VirginMedia
<bigcalm> Webcam has taken some splendid images. Looking forward to posting the final video later
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: what is wrong with virgin?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: phone tv and internet all went away for about an hour or so
<dogmatic69> bah
<dogmatic69> that is horrible
<bigcalm> Bah indeed
<bigcalm> I've had worse :)
<dogmatic69> "oh, the internet is dead. Ill watch some.... DOH"
<dogmatic69> worse?
<bigcalm> Internet went away for a week earlier this year
<bigcalm> Phone and tv don't bother me
<dogmatic69> worst. nightmare. ever.
<bigcalm> Haha
<dogmatic69> I got bt phone and internet, phone is in a draw somewhere
<dogmatic69> less annoying when its not plugged in
<bigcalm> Heh
 * BigRedS is going to ask a Windows question
<MartijnVdS> uh oh ;)
<BigRedS> I think I have no DHCP client in this Windows install. Is there a way of getting it that's not so much hassle as to not be worth it simply to play games on the train?
<MartijnVdS> Windows comes with DHCP
<BigRedS> No, windows should come with DHCP :)
<MartijnVdS> If you have a TCP/IP stack, it has DHCP
<BigRedS> Yeah, but I never get a DHCP lease
<BigRedS> if I configure an IP address I have networking, though
<BigRedS> so it appears that all that doesn't work is teh getting of a dhcp lease
<BigRedS> which is confusing me somewhat
<MartijnVdS> firewalling?
<AlanBell> evening all
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: perhaps, I'll have a look
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: either Windows Firewall or some crappy 3rd-party thing (part of lots of virus scanners) can block ports
<BigRedS> pointedly, it's never worked
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: Does the "Fix this for me" button work?
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: "Repair"?
<BigRedS> I clicked through the installer and then installed Debian when I got it, adn the other week I tried to use it and it wouldn't connect
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: the "diagnose this" button grumbles that the diagnostics service isn't running...
<MartijnVdS> Sounds like a messed-up install
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: is there a repair thingy on a windows 7 cd?
<MartijnVdS> start the service :)
<MartijnVdS> I have no idea
<BigRedS> I get 'Access is denied' when I try that
<BigRedS> yeah, nor I. Think I'll take a book :)
<MartijnVdS> are you administrator?
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> it sounds all sorts of broken
<BigRedS> but I'm not sure how much of it is by design
<MartijnVdS> What's the history of the Win install?
<MartijnVdS> DHCP and "Repair" should work on a default install
<BigRedS> In february last year I installed it so it'd let me boot off a CD to install Debian
<BigRedS> about six weeks ago I booted into Windows for the first time since and teh networking didn't work so I turned it off
<BigRedS> today I thought I'd try fixing it
<BigRedS> so it's got no excuse for being so wonky
<BigRedS> but I've no install media, and apparently the thingy on it for making a recovery cd actually makes three dvds
<MartijnVdS> it does
<MartijnVdS> it's a full re-imaging set
<BigRedS> 12G of install media?
<MartijnVdS> yes
<MartijnVdS> it's crazy
<BigRedS> blimey
<MartijnVdS> I have a machine here that makes _4_ DVDs
<MartijnVdS> and most of it is crapware I uninstalled immediately!
<BigRedS> what the hell does it do with all that space?
<MartijnVdS> crapware ;)
<BigRedS> it can't install into much more..
<MartijnVdS> trial versions of expensive antivirus (use MS Essentials for free, same result)
<BigRedS> ah yeah, I've just got a lot of things beginning with "Think"
<MartijnVdS> Lots of programs to tweak fan speed (wut.. do that for me.. you're the computer)
<BigRedS> haha, finally, someone who agrees with me on that!
<BigRedS> I've never understood paying to get a thingy for a PC to get a knob with which to adjust the fan speed
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: A coworker explained to me why he does it on his laptop -- he doesn't want the laptop to burn his legs off while watching a film
<MartijnVdS> I think the threshold temperature for turning on the fan is too high :)
<MartijnVdS> (but more fan = more battery, and 4 hours looks nicer on the spec sheet)
<BigRedS> haha, I suppose
<AlanBell> aquarius: do your fags show up in lsusb?
<BigRedS> haha
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Not when he smokes them in parallel 8-)
<aquarius> they do not :)
<AlanBell> thanks aquarius :)
<MartijnVdS> Wouldn't firewire be more appropriate?
<bigcalm> There, I did one toohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy6Py5byy7M
<bigcalm> Add space
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-06
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Community Leadership Summit 2012: A Week Away! - http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/07/06/community-leadership-summit-2012-a-week-away/
<AlanBell> aquarius: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-18728303 they are not without issue
<aquarius> AlanBell, yeah, popey already trolled me with that :)
<aquarius> the idea that semtex gives off smoke while it's in someone's bag seems a bit iffy to me :P
<diplo> Morning all
<mattt> morning diplo
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<AlanBell> morning
<bigcalm> Ug ug
<bigcalm> Bit of a grey day. Is it beer o'clock yet?
<BigRedS> yes
<Laney> http://www.raintoday.co.uk/
<Laney> yum
<greenian2> hello all
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<JamesTait> Even if it is cold, wet and miserable here. :-/
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> hello JamesTait
<JamesTait> Hey brobostigon. :)
<brobostigon> :)
<bigcalm> Add muggy
<brobostigon> and 16 celcius.
<bigcalm> Simmer for 25 mins
<brobostigon> lol
<bigcalm> Why am I so tired? I got to bed at 10.30 last night. This sucks
<brobostigon> i know when it is hot and muggy, i dont sleep properly,. so that might be a factor.
 * bigcalm spends the day yawning
<directhex> because you're a new father, so best-case only get to sleep 3 hours at a time?
<directhex> or is that just me
<bigcalm> Might be just you directhex
<arsen> congrats hexxy :)
<arsen> i get that same complaint from my colleague sat next to me on a daily basis at the moment :< lol
<bigcalm> More so to his wife ;)
<gord> remember when it was summer for like a week or two in april? man that was great. i miss that
<bigcalm> Ha
<bigcalm> This _is_ a normal summer
<arsen> its cold today - i actually had porridge to warm up!
<arsen> July 6th.
<bigcalm> 4 days to pay day!
 * BigRedS is barely 4 days *from* payday
<bigcalm> 8 days to the RAT!
<bigcalm> !rat
<bigcalm> Aww
<dwatkins> I already have two rats, they're very cute.
<bigcalm> Do they get you drunk?
<dwatkins> No, they're very enthusiastic about everything they find, though.
<mattt> rats ew
<popey> rats yay!
<jpowell_> Morning.
<MartijnVdS> Comic Sans Day in .nl
<bigcalm> How is that even a day
<bigcalm> ?
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: I don't know, but 3fm.nl, klm.nl and xs4all.nl are in Comic Sans :)
<bigcalm> Cute
<arsen> what's RAT?: o
<bigcalm> How about TV? Are news tickers in Comic Sans?
<dwatkins> Are they trying to make people want to close their browsers? ;)
<BigRedS> arsen: A train with beer on it
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: some radio presenters had an idea.. and people went ahead and did it :)
<bigcalm> arsen: The Real Ale Train
<BigRedS> The 'Real Ale Train;
<arsen> ah yes
<arsen> sounds fun
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: "Productivity way up"
<popey> when is the RAT?
<bigcalm> 14th July
<popey> ta
<arsen> where at?:o
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> The Water Cress Line
<arsen> is it CAMRA sorted?
<bigcalm> (down south)
<bigcalm> popey: have you lost your ticket?
<popey> no, it's --> there
<bigcalm> Phew
<popey> i think
<bigcalm> :|
<dwatkins> ah yes, MartijnVdS - this appears to mention it, although I havn't passted it into googletranslate yet: "Een goeie traditie wordt voortgezet door Coen en Sander: Comic Sans dag! Gooi je site om op 6 juli"
<arsen> well that sounds epic, shame ive missed the harveys one:O
<arsen> should buy a GBBF ticket tbh
<bigcalm> Off to the pub tonight for a few pints of ale. Then the LUG this coming Wednesday for another couple of pints. Goodness knows what the RAT will throw at me :)
<gord> a couple of pints?
<bigcalm> gord: I have to drive to and from the LUG in Wolverhampton. I know my limits and I stick to them
<gord> bigcalm: i was saying that the rat would throw a couple of pints
<bigcalm> Ah
<bigcalm> Doh
<bigcalm> I can imagine some of my fellow travellers might throw a couple over me though
<bigcalm> popey: how are you python skills feeling this morning?
<popey> non-existent
<popey> :(
<bigcalm> Oh dear
<bigcalm> Skipping the competition?
<diplo> Ooh a bit more lively here now
<arsen> someone mentioned babies, and sleep.
<bigcalm> diplo: did you see I got the webcam working?
<arsen> and here we are on ale!
<diplo> yeah, saw your vid last night
<diplo> good work :)
<bigcalm> Yay
<diplo> More clouds though :(
<bigcalm> Heh
<arsen> is that the buntu webcam guide? popeys? :o
<bigcalm> They make for good time lapse videos
<bigcalm> diplo: there were birds too!
<diplo> My work colleague gone off to jamaica for 2 weeks
<arsen> i fancied doing that with a raspberry pi and trying to make timelapse/security vids :)
<diplo> Asked yesterday, got anything outstanding. Him: No
<diplo> First thing this morning, andy did damien mention this to you to sort
<diplo> As he hasn't done it
<diplo> Grr!!!!!
<bigcalm> :(
<dwatkins> I have a webcam with no IR-filter, so once I get a ring of IR LEDs around it, I can use it as a day and night camera to watch my pets.
<dwatkins> iirc there's an application that will record only when there's movement.
<popey> yes, webcam
<MartijnVdS> it's called "motion", surprisingly
 * popey is using it
<popey> that too
<arsen> :o
<dwatkins> thanks MartijnVdS - I knew it was something that might be difficult to google, i.e. a dictionary word
<dwatkins> years ago we caught the security guard at our office mutilating desktop toys (penguins) in the middle of the night using an O2 and securitylite to save video when there was movement.
<BigRedS> Not the penguins!
<dwatkins> we would come in to work and find he'd ripped the head off a penguin toy, so we decided to make sure we caught him on video.
<dwatkins> after we reported it and provided the evidence, we never saw that security guard again, unsurprisingly
<BigRedS> that's a bit weird
<BigRedS> the tearing up of the penguins, not the not coming back
<arsen> erp
<dwatkins> indeed, BigRedS - really surreal and slightly disturbinf
<dwatkins> *disturbing
<arsen> the other day i was on the tube and glanced past some old dude reading what can only be described as a hardcore bondage story
<bigcalm> If there was ever an Off Topic sentence, that was it :)
<BigRedS> that's not so bad! We're talking about people doing weird things
<bigcalm> :)
<BigRedS> Getting dangerously close to on-topic, is there a raspberry pi alike that does SATA for <£50ish?
<bigcalm> A little weird++ for here?
<BigRedS> Small rather than really low power (since there'd be a disk to power...)
<gord> can you not get a sata -> usb adapter?
<bigcalm> BigRedS: buy an external harddrive and pull out the usb->sata controller?
<BigRedS> yeah, I'm more wondering about getting SATA speeds out of it
<bigcalm> I have 2 such on my desk. One of which has a power socket
<BigRedS> I've a USB/sATA converta
<BigRedS> converter, even
<bigcalm> Fair enough
<BigRedS> not quite sure how that happened...
<dwatkins> What's the throughput for USB, 450 MB/s?
<dwatkins> just wondering how much of a bottleneck it would be, also the Raspberry Pi is unlikely to achieve 3 GB/s
<BigRedS> I don't know, but the plan is to do disk-to-disk copies and I wondered if I could get quicker than USB
<dwatkins> just as I wrote that, I got disconnected from my Pi at home :-/
<dwatkins> BigRedS: e-sata?
<BigRedS> It heard you badmouthing it
<BigRedS> dwatkins: yeah, that'd work, too
<dwatkins> yeah, it's upset
<BigRedS> I mean, so would USB, but I figured I'd check if it was still cheap to get quicker
<dwatkins> I had it crash the other day, so I'm not entirely surprised. It's probably sitting at a kernel panic screen sulking.
<arsen> sorry bigcalm - on-topic in the sense it's the other weird disturbing thing thats happened to me recently.
<BigRedS> Ah, I've always viewed those as a tantrum
<arsen> not what you expect from a 60somethign banker at canary wharf.
<BigRedS> sulking is when it's sat in single-user asking for a root password
<bigcalm> arsen: tis ok. Just a bit odd out of context for in here :)
<BigRedS> in my mind
<arsen> does the raspberry pi ship with debian?
<dwatkins> arsen: it doesn't ship with anything, there are various distros available, though
<arsen> ok - presumably buntu install is straightforward though?:)
<gigix> some podcast show the pi running Fedora or Debian Wheezy
<dwatkins> http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads has the squeeze download
<BigRedS> arsen: no, but Debian is
<dwatkins> I gather there's some reason Ubuntu won't be possible on the Pi
<arsen> arh :/
<BigRedS> arsen: the chip is too old for ubuntu
<arsen> interesting. :D
<diplo> Doesn't support the arm architecture
<diplo> armv7 over v6 or something i think
<BigRedS> it's arm6, ubuntu only supports arm7
<arsen> gotcha.
<BigRedS> It's also worth pointing out that it's really not intended as a desktop replacement
<BigRedS> I hate to think how many people would've come away with a horrendous view of Ubuntu had Ubuntu decided to releae an arm6 kernel
<popey> +1
<popey> as it is they come away with a horrendous view of fedora.. which is fine ;)
<arsen> spose. to be honest my choice of distribution for what i'd put on it would be based on opinion of the day, rather than anything sensical.
<BigRedS> I mean, if you're showing off the fact that this hardware runs Quake3, nobody's going to enjoy running Firefox on it
<arsen> im forced into daily interaction with SuSE RT, so anything is fresh air to me.. :)
<dwatkins> It takes a full minute to render an xplanet image, it's not exactly fast ;)
<BigRedS> I think I've got a guy at work to the point where he doesn't like mentioning the word 'SuSe' in front of me
<dwatkins> I used to work with SLES, it was less annoying than RHEL.
 * arsen shudders
<arsen> for a server i dont mind so much, YaST sucks but im not sure RHEL is worse
 * dwatkins shudders
<arsen> the problem comes when using SLED
<dwatkins> yeah, I tended to install with the rpm commandline in SLES, hated YaST lots.
<dwatkins> I think I installed SLED about twice, and the second time I took an image of the machine.
<arsen> yast is a pain tbh, any networking change = restart entire networking stack etc. silly stuff.
<dwatkins> I kinda get the whole philosophy behind having a single config mechanism and so on, but yeah, it did silly things
<arsen> its actually OK as an itnerface, its quick to change stuff, but the way it has to go abotu doing it is questionable. especially as a server OS - you cant actually use it remotely because it'l likely knock you off the network. fun stuff.
<arsen> at least you can work on interfaces seperately with <insert any other distro>
<BigRedS> I used to love the config roulette you played. Every time I configured something it would apparently randomly deconfigure something else
<arsen> ill be playing with OEL soon, which is an excuse to get ubuntu on the desktops.
<BigRedS> So I'd install Apache and then find I've reverted to mono audio or something
<arsen> oh yes BigRedS, it populates fields by default that were previously (intentionally) blank, and therefore will, for example, empty the routing table, or change the hostname
<arsen> and all you did was install .. dig? lol.
<BigRedS> haha, yeah, that's what always got me - how unrelated the now-broken thing was to what I changed
<arsen> i've got ~100 servers to maintain like this :P
<arsen> and if i manually (deb/rhel/others) style edit configs, restart stuff, it wont update yast's backend config DB, and consequently doesnt work, or isnt persistent best case. annoying!
<arsen> we'll see how OEL is i guess.
<BigRedS> OEL?
<BigRedS> Ah, Oracle
<BigRedS> Wasn't that 'Unbreakable'?
<jacobw> BigRedS: totally unbreakable
<brlabs> hi
<arsen> meant to be, BigRedS
<arsen> so their sales guy tells me.
<arsen> i'm not too keen on the idea of solaris, but i could possibly stomach OEL
<jacobw> what's the problem with ubuntu?
<arsen> performance, in this environment anyway
<arsen> ubuntu will be my desktop of choice though :)
<diplo> oh this gets worse
<brlabs> :P
<diplo> php app wrote in 2005, running on centos4
<diplo> Now want it working on centos6 on php5.3.3
<BigRedS> jacobw: The 'Unfakeable' thing RH did got me to give it another go
<arsen> :/
<diplo> Don't want much in a few hours
<BigRedS> well, Scientific
<BigRedS> The OS wasn't as good as the T-shirts :(
<arsen> yeah some guys i knew use scientific.
<arsen> know*
<brlabs> I finally completed this painting yesterday
<diplo> oimon uses SL at his school place i believe
<brlabs> Working on it for so long.
<arsen> if im honesti  haevnt looked at SL much.
<brlabs> final result: http://i.imgur.com/yGEZp.jpg
<arsen> that's a painting?:o
<davmor2> Morning all
<brlabs> Yes arsen
<arsen> but it looks like a photo of a bar?:o
<brlabs> Thats the idea:P
<brlabs> I started by taking a photo of a bar then I painted it to the canvas
<arsen> so the entire thing is a physical painting?:o
<brlabs> some closeups:
<brlabs> http://i.imgur.com/z9GJ0.jpg
<brlabs> http://i.imgur.com/vuHRe.jpg
<arsen> do you have a snap of the canvas edge too? just to mess with my mind totally? that's awesome..
<davmor2> bigcalm: I got the newer version of cyanogen mod on now all the same apps 97meg free space over the 18meg from the default and all the apps bar 2 smaller ones or on the phone rather than all being on the sdcard woohoo tis like a new phone
<dwatkins> very impressive, brlabs
<brlabs> Here are images from the process:
<brlabs> http://i.imgur.com/c70gX.jpg
<brlabs> http://i.imgur.com/I1AMP.jpg
<arsen> it's incredible :P if it was a wall of my favourite spirits id be buying one :P
<arsen> wow
<bigcalm> davmor2: yay
<arsen> looks like IRL photoshop :P
<brlabs> Thank you arsen:)
<brlabs> thanks dwatkins
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh and adw is built in so I didn't need that and I quite liked the ubuntu esque theme so I was able to get rid of both of those :)
<brlabs> i made this painting with reference to an imaege i took in ny jfk airport
<popey> thats very impressive
<brlabs> thank you
<popey> brlabs, how long did it take?
<brlabs> 6 months
<brlabs> and its still got to be varnished
 * diplo doesn't have that sort of patience :(
<bigcalm> Why did you leave yourself in the painting?
<brlabs> its been quite a challenge, im glad its doneyou might say
<brlabs> bigcalm I like how it adds perspective
<brlabs> http://i.imgur.com/HylJQ.jpg
<brlabs> Heres another recent painting , it needs to be varnished too
<brlabs> which will bring out the darks much more vividly
<brlabs> its acrylic on stretched canvas
<brlabs> itx 3.5' x 5.5'
<Myrtti> the ocean spray bottle seems out of place
<brlabs> :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: how you getting on with geany?
<davmor2> bigcalm: did you have to enable many of the plugins to make the highlighting and such work?
<bigcalm> davmor2: it didn't fit my neads for my day to day work. I'm back with NetBeans
<bigcalm> davmor2: I installed a lot of helpful plugins, but there are unchangeable things that stopped me from using it fully
<diplo> Seems the same thing for me as bigcalm
<bigcalm> It's a pumped up text editor, but not a proper IDE
 * dwatkins returns from an unplanned fire drill
<bigcalm> Haven't looked at the google analytics for myrant.net for some time. Pleased to see that some of my work has been used as a source in a stackoverflow.com answer: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10475884/how-does-wordpress-com-resize-images-dynamically
 * bigcalm ponders commenting on the answer that used my source
 * BigRedS sees no code
<BigRedS> oh, the rewrite rules?
<bigcalm> Yes
 * BigRedS spots the 'source' link
<bigcalm> It might very well be time for a toasted sandwich or two
<arsen> nandos lunch :D
<bigcalm> Nandos would mean a 36 min drive
<davmor2> bigcalm: god where is your nearest nandos wolvo?
<arsen> arh im lucky, i get it delivered to the office :p
<gigix> nandos :S
<brobostigon> !info insserv
<lubotu3> insserv (source: insserv): Tool to organize boot sequence using LSB init.d script dependencies. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.0-2.1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 219 kB
<Hawffle> !seen linuxsapien
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<BigRedS> I have a gotomeeting-based meeting on Wednesday, anyone know if that means I need to fix my Windows install?
<BigRedS> I've found WINE howtos, but I don't want to go down that route if it's likely to still be rubbish
<dwatkins> BigRedS: you mean in terms of using the application from linux?
<ormiret> BigRedS: I've never gotten gotomeeting to work well under wine. THere is an android client that's not bad if you aren't going to be the presenter.
<dwatkins> I don't know if it has a flash-only version, but you might be able to join from the browser if it does, like Adobe Connect does.
<BigRedS> dwatkins: yeah, I've a debian and a ubuntu machine that I can use
<BigRedS> ormiret: ooh, that might work
<BigRedS> ta
<BigRedS> hilariously this is a meeting about linux hosting.
<ormiret> Nope, if you connect from a browser it just downloads the java app (which is tied horribly into windows media stuff).
<dwatkins> ah, shame, ormiret
<dwatkins> sign up for the 30-day trial of Adobe Connect and get thenm to use that instead ;)
<arsen> not sure how webex works in linux?
<dwatkins> I tried it a few years ago, arsen - not too well, sadly
<BigRedS> Haha, I know at least one of the other people involved doesn't have a Windows machine
<dwatkins> I think I managed to get it to work after fiddling with the java version on OpenSuSE
<BigRedS> wonder what he's got planned
<dwatkins> get someone in the gotomeeting session to share their screen with connect ;)
<BigRedS> Oh. I'm being loaned a Windows laptop for the occasion
<dwatkins> That's one solution, I guess ;)
<BigRedS> haha, yeah. I think actually being in this meeting is viewed as more important than being principled about free desktops
<BigRedS> All over their website it wants me to buy it; is there a free viewer or something?
<BigRedS> this is why I shouldn't be left in a customer-facing sort of position :)
<dwatkins> ther'es a free trial, BigRedS
<BigRedS> Ah yeah, I'll just do that
<dwatkins> I assume you have to join a meeting for it to offer to install the windows client software, that's how it works with other such things.
<BigRedS> Out of interest, is there a free-er more compatible alternative?
<dwatkins> I'd suggest Adobe Connect, it works with anything flash runs on in general (although some features require the 'add-in')
<BigRedS> Ah, fair enough
<BigRedS> Figured I'd at least make a comment about it :)
<dwatkins> sadly I don't know of a properly free alternative
<dwatkins> (unless you count google's hangouts, but I don't think you can do desktop sharing with that)
<gord> you can
<dwatkins> oh neat
<gord> as well as with skype
<dwatkins> yeah, I was thinking Skype isn't any more 'free' than the commercial solutions mentioned above, I doubt there's a properly free meeting/desktop-sharing application
<gord> no cost though
<gord> its not like i want to edit the source so don't really care about the free software aspect
<dwatkins> yeah, I guess the difference is that with Skype and Google hangouts, you can use them (for small meetings, at least, I gather) for free, whereas the commercial solutions require an on-premise installation or chargable account on a cluster provided by the vendor.
<BigRedS> ah yeah, google hangout would really fit what I'd want to be suggesting
<BigRedS> forgot those existed!
<BigRedS> but, yeah, by 'free' I probably actually meant 'can get at from pretty much any desktop'
<dwatkins> yeah, that was the trouble with gotomeeting and webex that I was surprised at
<dwatkins> I guess 90% of desktops is enough for some companies ;)
<diplo> Someone help me with permissions, I really want to fix this but I'm drugged up to the eye balls
<diplo> Its general but is on cent :)
<diplo> trying to use mkdir within php
<bigcalm> davmor2: thanks for thinking me as such, but I am not your god. Closest Nando's is in Shrewsbury
<diplo> Apache running as apache user
<gord> i use hangouts + skype for 90% of my meetings, the rest being on a horrible phone system because i can't understand voip or on mumble
<diplo> folder owned by user in /var/www/html
<dwatkins> it always surprises me how bad VoiP is at times
 * bigcalm returns from lunch
<BigRedS> diplo: for a dir you need 'r' to enter, 'x' to list and 'w' to create things in it
<diplo> yeah understand that, hmm wonder if i add apache user to users group
<diplo> rah fixed
<diplo> been looking at it for ages
<diplo> ask the question, fix it straight away
<diplo> God this code sucks soooooooooooooooooooooooo badly!!!!
<diplo> :(
<dwatkins> I would consider a solution that gives away less permissions, but if that works, fair enough :-/
<diplo> I will come back and revisit this, my colleage was supposed to have fixed this early part of the week, customer moving from a PC to a VM for his system and basically nothing works
<diplo> Needs to be done in the next 4 hours :/
<diplo> 3... even
<BigRedS> diplo: in general, I'd stick the website in a vhost owned by a particular user and use suphp or mod-itk to make it run as that user
<BigRedS> makes permissions easier, and often it means even the web dev can work out what to do
<diplo> yeah, what I do on my home setup, althought not used mod-itk
<BigRedS> We've stuck it on a few servers rather than the old horrendous bodge of fastcgi, suexec and bash wrapper scripts
<BigRedS> way easier to admin and configure, no downside that we've yet come across
<BigRedS> except the theoretical security ones
<BigRedS> but we find that web developers are more dangerous than attackers anyway :)
<diplo> heh aint that the truth
<diplo> I think if anyone saw this code they would cry
<diplo> just found a default error message of his
<diplo> echo "didn't get owt..... may we should have done, someone ought to check this!"
<diplo> This is on a customers site!!
<BigRedS> hahaha
<BigRedS> to be fair, though, many of my scripts simply die("Idiot."); on error...
<diplo> Customer facing ?
<BigRedS> haha, no
<BigRedS> No, the only scripts I write are for me or my colleagues to use
<BigRedS> Still, as useless output goes...
<diplo> :)
<kvarley> I'm trying to use my Netgear N150 USB WiFi stick in XUbuntu 12.04. It uses the Atheros AR9271 chipset. How can I install the drivers for it?
<kvarley> Nvm, solved
<DJones> Would anybody recommend a tplink over devolo powerline networking equipment? Just looking at both, both the same speeed, just wondered if anybody can say whether one is better/more reliable than the other
<AlanBell> DJones: the 200Mbit stuff is compatible with each other
<czajkowski> AlanBell: bigcalm is evil, he wants me to strangle you
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> Not quite what I meant :)
<DJones> AlanBell: Looking to buy a pack of two anyway, question is more whether devolo is better than tplink or vice versa
<AlanBell> I have a 4port hub from one place and a couple of single port things that all work together
<bigcalm> Language not intended for this channel though :)
<davmor2> DJones: I have the TPlink one for the ps3 it's fine you wouldn't know it wasn't a cable from one end to the other
 * AlanBell hardly ever gets strangled
<DJones> davmor2: I'm planning on using it for sky anytime+, I guess both manufacturers are pretty similar, similar specs & regulations, so not much difference in the end
<bigcalm> Grrr to CSS selectors
<davmor2> czajkowski: pulverise bigcalm on behave of AlanBell would you ta
<davmor2> czajkowski: PROD hello :)
<bigcalm> I need to apply a style to an element that has a child element that has a specific class
<bigcalm> Can I do it without javascript?
 * arsen head explodes
<czajkowski> and without chickens
<arsen> that's not a bad idea actually, DJones - we've been putting off the sky anytime+ not wanting to wire the house up for it.
<gord> fwiw, the powerline network stuff i have gets about 600kb/s, not enough to stream HD
<davmor2> gord: I blame your wiring though dude ;)
<gord> it probably is, but its a fairly new house, i just think that the whole thing is hit and miss
<KungFuPanda> guys, how to make bash auto run after user ssh?
<KungFuPanda> I tried create a .bash_profilelike this:if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then
<KungFuPanda>   . ~/.bashrc
<KungFuPanda> fi
<popey> set the users default shell?
<KungFuPanda> thanks for the tip, works now
<bigcalm> How would you check if a given value is a multiple of 5?
<kvarley> I get a "Unable to add user" error window everytime I connect to my MSN account via Pidgin. I have had this issue for years but never bothered to resolve it. Is it the fault of MSN or Pidgin? A screenshot of the rror message can be found here - http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-060712-144714.php How can I stop the message?
<bigcalm> if ($amount % 5 == 0) { ...
 * bigcalm answers his own question after talking about it
<DJones> gord: From what I can see with sky anytime, its not true streaming anyway, it downloads a percentage of the video to teh hard drive before letting you watch it, so there's normally a decent buffered amount on the drive
<dwatkins> bigcalm: are you making this calculation in silicon or carbon? ;)
<bigcalm> dwatkins: eh?
<bigcalm> Both :D
<dwatkins> bigcalm: computer or brain, software or wetware
<dwatkins> ah ok, just curious
<dwatkins> I remember discovering shortcuts in maths, like how to tell if a number is divisible by 3
<bigcalm> A customer has to enter an amount that is between 5 and 150 pounds and is a multiple of 5
<dwatkins> It was like a whole world of fast caulculation opened up
<bigcalm> Ah
<dwatkins> sounds like something you can implement in javascript fairly easily in the form itself
<bigcalm> I can do the 9 times table on my fingers. Up to 10 anyway
<dwatkins> the really impressive webpages are the ones where you can't right-click to copy your email address, and *have* to type it again...
<dwatkins> ...and then there are some hoopy tricks you can do with form validation as I imagine you're well aware.
<ormiret> dwatkins: never trust anything coming from the users machine no matter how much javascript you've asked them to run, you've got no guaranteed they actually do.
<dwatkins> oh absolutely, I'm just thinking of stuff like them inputting their own address - situations where it's their problem if it's wrong for example, ormiret
<KungFuPanda> anyone can see my enter room information: like this one ?webpigeon [~webpigeon@cpc5-chms4-2-0-cust91.basl.cable.virginmedia.com] entered the room
<KungFuPanda> just curious
<gord> DJones: all streaming services do that, but the buffers are small, easily run-outable if you don't have a data rate greater than or equal to the video datarate. you should test before investing is all i'm saying
<KungFuPanda> anyone ?
<gord> bigcalm: more fun way, convert the number to a string, check to see if the last character is 1,2,3 or 4
<AlanBell> 15:08 -!- KungFuPanda [~songtao@host81-142-211-67.in-addr.btopenworld.com] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<bigcalm> Hah
<bigcalm> gord: or 6 7 8 9
<KungFuPanda> thank you
<bigcalm> * KungFuPanda (~songtao@host81-142-211-67.in-addr.btopenworld.com) has joined #ubuntu-uk
<gord> big numbers aren't supported
<AlanBell> that would be a yes KungFuPanda, but you can get a cloak if you want, ask in #freenode for that
<DJones> gord: Fair point
<gord> or you could -5 from an unsigned number in a loop, if you hit a value higher than the original value before you hit 0, its not a multiple of five
<gord> oh oh just have a lookup table of 150 elements storing true/false, that might actually be faster than using modulus
<bigcalm> o.O
<ali1234> it's actually quite difficult to beat modulus for arbitrary numbers
<Azelphur> Bought a fancy fan controller that has two of these that I assume need to plug into the motherboard, http://bit.ly/NcCNEf anyone know how I can get more usb headers somehow?
<Azelphur> a splitter or a pci card or something?
<Azelphur> well, probably splitter since asus designed my motherboard in a retarded way
<ali1234> you can just plug those into any USB port with an adapter
<ali1234> it does not have to be any special kind of usb connector
<ali1234> you can't use a passive splitter though, for obvious reasons
<ali1234> you need to use a USB hub
<Azelphur> ah I see
<Azelphur> so you can get usb header -> standard USB?
<ali1234> yes
<Azelphur> then I just need to mount a powered USB hub in my machine or something
<Azelphur> cool
<ali1234> i have one
<Azelphur> nice
<ali1234> got some internal usb card reader
<davmor2> anyone read tamil?
<ali1234> it has that type of block header to connect to motherboard usb, it also came with an extra adapter in case your motherboard doesn't have those
<ali1234> (it's really old)
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> ali1234: aha, this looks like what I need? http://www.ebuyer.com/327902-nzxt-internal-usb-expansion-iu01?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products
<ali1234> that would do the job perfectly
<Azelphur> :D
<Azelphur> now all I need to do is write drivers for this fan controller \o/
<ali1234> it won't be complex
<Azelphur> hopefully, I figured a fan controller would have a very simple protocol so it would be a good start for me to start learning USB stuff
<ali1234> start with making dumps using virtualbox and windows and usb pass through
<Azelphur> also amusingly, the standard drivers are (compiled close source) python
<Azelphur> yea
<ali1234> ah python should be very easy to decompile
<ali1234> makes it even easier
 * bigcalm wonders hos much he is costing his client by sending and receiving all of these test messages :D
<Azelphur> indeed
<ali1234> link to drivers?
<Azelphur> ali1234: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/
<Azelphur> ali1234: run the installer and then unzip C:\Program Files\Recon.exe
<ali1234> it's probably py2exe
<Azelphur> fun
<ali1234> hmm where's objdump pe/i386
<Azelphur> also another fun semi-issue, look at the picture of my mobo for a second
<Azelphur> notice how the usb header / front panel / ... is right next to the bottom PCIe port
<Azelphur> making it totally unusable, because you can either have a card in there, or your USB / front buttons
<ali1234> what picture?
<Azelphur> any ideas on that? XD
<Azelphur> http://brain.pan.e-merchant.com/6/3/08454736/u_08454736.jpg whoops
<ali1234> there's 4 usb cnnectors on there?
<Azelphur> yea, I need 2 of the fan controllers
<Azelphur> and then I'd like to actually have some USB ports for myself :P
<ali1234> well i don't see a problem
<Azelphur> see the small black connnector directly below the bottom pcie
<Azelphur> above the white one
<Azelphur> that's front audio for example
<Azelphur> if I try to plug something into bottom pcie, that cable is in the way, there's no way to do it
<Azelphur> same with every single port, all the way down that row next to the bottom pcie
<Azelphur> all the usbs, front panel header, audio, they all block a pcie card going in that bottom slot
<Azelphur> :(
<Azelphur> it bugs the crap outta me
<popey> MemOK!
<Azelphur> popey: it has a little light to tell you that you plugged the memory in properly...just in case you was confused on how to plug memory in.
<popey> haha
<popey> nice
<Azelphur> xD
<popey> its the little thinhgs
<popey> I do like asus mobos
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> I'm not a fan of that bottom port design
<Azelphur> "tri sli ready" my ass because of that
<bigcalm> How am I meant to send a pound symbol £ as an SMS?
<ali1234> no
<bigcalm> £ gives me A£
<dwatkins> bigcalm: GBP after the amount?
<bigcalm> dwatkins: that's not a symbol :)
<ali1234> just don't buy three double height graphics cards and then there is no problem
<Azelphur> :(
<bigcalm> "\00A3" gives nothing
<ali1234> bigcalm: did you know that your message came out as "?"
<dwatkins> bigcalm: heh yeah, that's why me and my brothers use it on IRC, we're all on different platforms, clients etc.
<ali1234> and not £
<bigcalm> ali1234: no, I didn't
<dwatkins> ali1234: I see "pound gives me Apound"
<ali1234> not only do you fail to send it in SMS, you also fail to send it on irc
<ali1234> "? gives me A?" is what i see
<dwatkins> I have unicode enabled on irssi and in screen.
<bigcalm> I've now changed this session to use UTF-8
<bigcalm> £ is a pound symbol
<gord> worked fine for me in quassel bigcalm:)
<ali1234> that works
<bigcalm> I wonder what my IDE is saving files as
<ali1234> escape it
<bigcalm> Or is using for an HTTP response
<ali1234> how are you seending the SMS?
<ali1234> over a json request or something?
<ali1234> i suspect there is no way to send £ in SMS that will work with all phones
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/were-hiring/were-hiring-software-engineers-to-work-on-cloud-projects-in-canonical  if anyone knows  people who are looking for work
<n1md4> hi
<n1md4> ... in fact, ignore me ... I was going to ask an APT question, but have only just posted on #debian, I should give them chance to reply.
<n1md4> :>
<brobostigon> hi n1md4
<AlanBell> popey how is the ububtu tablet?
<popey> quite nice
<popey> but i cant get GL ES working :(
<AlanBell> 2d only then
<popey> well it should work
<popey> but there seems to be a library missing from the ti omap powervr driver :(
<AlanBell> oh
<AlanBell> wifey wants a tablet
<MartijnVdS> \o/ closed-source video drivers
<MartijnVdS> just when Nouveau "fixed" that on PC
<AlanBell> nexus 7 is a maybe
<ali1234> nouveau didn't fix anything
<AlanBell> wish they would release the transformer infinity
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: at least it's a free driver
<popey> http://ask.linaro.org/questions/1421/segfault-when-running-opengl-es-related-applications
<popey> ^^^
<ali1234> what makes you think something is missing?
<popey> subsequent tests which result in an error message looking for a libpvr driver
<popey> I'll update the question later
<ali1234> also you should install cordia or something, so you can see how a good touch UI works
<bigcalm> Pub time \o/
<MartijnVdS> Now, BBC Four, Ozzy/Black Sabbath
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon:
<MartijnVdS> 4.5 hours)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: yep, not really my kind of thing, but i will take a watch.
<MartijnVdS> but.. guitars!
<brobostigon> yes, certainly.
 * MartijnVdS has set his PC to record the sat stream
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> status 1f | signal 0142 | snr 0073 | ber 00000000 | unc fffffffe | FE_HAS_LOCK
<Azelphur> am I winning at cable management yet https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/2012/June/IMG_20120706_205938.jpg
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: Speaking of music, I bought a ticket for this: https://uk.patronbase.com/_Minack/Sections/Choose?prod_id=NP&perf_id=1
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: getting there
<Azelphur> :D
<MartijnVdS> That concert is a bit far away though
<MartijnVdS> (both in time, as in space0
<brobostigon> let me read, minute.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: it's a sea-side open-air theatre 2 miles from Land's End :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: and it's next May
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ah, sounds interesting, and i admit ignorance, i have no idea who she is.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I saw her in London a few months ago -- http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL65507731C2EBA66A&feature=mh_lolz
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ah, let me listen.
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-07
<Azelphur> ali1234: so, I've got this fan controller all up and running in a VM, care to give me a bit of guidance? :)
<Legion5> dir
<Legion5> list
<AlanBell> raspberry jam \o/ http://www.eventbrite.com/event/3878091476
<czajkowski> aloha
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<AlanBell> now do I have enough bits on my desk to build a new computer
<gigix> AlanBell, what are the parts ?
<AlanBell> several incomplete units
<christel> bits \o/
<AlanBell> I think I have one together, found some ram that fits, have loads of HDDs kicking about
<AlanBell> yup, that boots
<gigix> as long as it does not burn ;-)
<AlanBell> dual core atom with 1GB ram and a 320GB disk now
<AlanBell> just installing Precise
<AlanBell> bother, the wireless card won't fit
<gigix> AlanBell, ethernet otherwise ?
<Azelphur> ali1234: you about to give me some help with this bitfenix fan controller? :)
<ali1234> Azelphur: ok
<Azelphur> ali1234: so I got it up in virtualbox, and I've been hacking away in python trying to get it to talk to me, no luck :(
<ali1234> got dumps?
<Azelphur> it should be broadcasting pings to tell me fan speeds and stuff, not sure if I have to request those pings
<Azelphur> yea
<ali1234> you do
<ali1234> USB is entirely host controlled
<ali1234> device cannot initiate comms
<Azelphur> ali1234: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/2012/July/recon it's a wireshark dump
<ali1234> what about a lsusb -vvv
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/0WSTQ2W6
<Azelphur> it's a mouse! :D
<ali1234> hid mouse wat
<ali1234> that makes no sense at all
<Azelphur> apparently it's a dirty hack to stop windows searching for drivers for it
<ali1234> if you plug it in inux does the pointer mose right when the temperature goes up?
<ali1234> well, anyway
<Azelphur> haha
<ali1234> you only have 1 endpoint there
<ali1234> and it's interrupt
<ali1234> so that's where the temperatre data will come from
<ali1234> there's no EP OUT
<ali1234> so most likely everything else is done using the setup EP
<ali1234> which means making a driver is really simple
<ali1234> you'll have to read the dump to find out the commands though
<Azelphur> that's cool, my python code gets the right address then
<Azelphur> my code tries to read from endpoint 0x81, but I just get operation timed out.
<ali1234> dunno about that
<ali1234> ah
<ali1234> so interrupt end point is funny
<ali1234> you read and it blocks until the the interrupt happens
<ali1234> if you don't tell libusb it's an interrupt it will time out
<ali1234> you might also increase the timeout
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/iagv2d7R is what I have atm
<ali1234> i've never used that stuff
<ali1234> libusb looks a bit different to that
<Azelphur> apparently it's more or less the same as the C libusb stuff just in a different syntax
<Azelphur> oh
<ali1234> let me show you a program that uses libusb to do setup requests
<Azelphur> ok :)
<ali1234> you want to figure that stuff out first
<ali1234> so this is C http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/s1mp3/unstable/hostapp/hostapp.c
<ali1234> usb_control_msg
<ali1234> timeout 5000
<ali1234> and so on
<ali1234> what you want to do is look in the dump for setup/control messages
<ali1234> then try to replicate those
<Azelphur> I see, still don't fully understand the dumps
<Azelphur> looks like pyUSB has a controlMsg :)
<ali1234> yeah it should
<ali1234> ok let me install wireshark
<Azelphur> :D
<ali1234> hmm that dump is not helpful
<Azelphur> :(
<ali1234> ah
<ali1234> you see where it says USB_CONTROL out
<ali1234> URB_INTERRUPT in
<Azelphur> oh yea :)
<ali1234> well, source host means computer wrote to device
<Azelphur> yea I gathered that
<Azelphur> the data doesn't make much sense though
<ali1234> it's hex
<ali1234> it is going to be one of: char, short, int, long, possibly signed or unsigned
<ali1234> 0010  83 93 f7 4f 00 00 00 00  2c 0c 02 00 8d ff ff ff   ...O.... ,.......
<Azelphur> I see
<ali1234> that's a dead giveaway for little endian signed
<ali1234> 32 bit ints
<ali1234> 32 bit because of 00 00 00 00 = 0
<ali1234> little endian because you have a 00 in 4th position
<ali1234> and smaller numbers more likely than big
<ali1234> not sure about signed/unsigned
<ali1234> so, 2c 0c 02 00 -> 0x00020c2c
<ali1234> open a python shell and type 0x00020c2c and hit enter
<ali1234> 134188
<ali1234> does not mean much to me
<Azelphur> me either xD
<ali1234> there could be floats in there too
<ali1234> so, what actual data does this thing send to PC?
<ali1234> you have to think like the programmer. "if i wanted to send this data to PC, how would i do it?"
<Azelphur> that's one I can answer, the stock driver shows debug output
<ali1234> meaning?
<Azelphur> meaning I can show you example decoded fan controller output :P
<ali1234> great, let's see it?
<ali1234> btw what controller chip does it use?
<ali1234> i bet it's an AVR or a PIC
<Azelphur> no idea
<Azelphur> ali1234: http://pastebin.com/Hq1wxYHt
<ali1234> SONiX USB Device
<ali1234> i think you dumped the wrong device
<Azelphur> no, virtualbox identifies it as a SONiX USB Device too
<Azelphur> that's the device I passthrough to make it work
<ali1234> then the Microdia thing is wrong?
<ali1234> ah maybe not
<Azelphur> I think it's more that the pci db is wrong or that they are misusing a pci id
<ali1234> no, that data all comes from the device
<Azelphur> because I used the vendor and product id from virtualbox to find it in lsusb
<Azelphur> so it's definitely the right thing :)
<ali1234> actually vendor id string doesn't come from device
<ali1234> ok from the dump
<Azelphur> the dump, I have one fan plugged in it's running at 1300 RPM on channel 0 and it's maximum RPM is 2800
<Azelphur> so that's what that data is about :p
<ali1234> so 5 channels?
<Azelphur> yup
<ali1234> the packet length is 72
<ali1234> the response is 64
<ali1234> 64/5 = 12.8
<ali1234> so 4 byte header, and then 12 bytes per channel
<ali1234> so in python shell do hex(1300), gives 0x514
<Azelphur> fun, patched my code to match that :)
<ali1234> in little endian thats 14 05
<ali1234> but there's temperature sensors too
<ali1234> and something that looks like a bitfield
<Azelphur> I don't think it's actually reporting temperature, just the alarm temperature for that sensor (sadface)
<ali1234> in dumps there is a field that = 200
<Azelphur> yea, there's lots of 200's in the debug output too
<Azelphur> that's the maximum RPM of a not connected fan \o/
<ali1234> hang on, the dump is showing the whole packet
<Azelphur> o.O
<ali1234> so there USB packet headers are shown there
<ali1234> the actual data starts at 0x28
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> hmm, I think controlMsg() got removed in pyUSB 1.0
<Azelphur> and now there's just write.
<ali1234> ah found it
<ali1234> so the sequence goes like this
<ali1234> host sends setup->device
<ali1234> device acks setup
<ali1234> device sends interrupt to host
<ali1234> host acks interrupt
<ali1234> so on the interrupt packets sent from device to host
<ali1234> if you go to packet 31
<ali1234> 0x44 = 00 c8
<ali1234> 0x45 = 0xc8 = 200
<ali1234> there isn't much data here
<Azelphur> fun
<Azelphur> yea, I figured it'd be pretty simple
<ali1234> you should write a python script to dump it rather than using wireshark
<Azelphur> I can't even get my python script to talk to it at all right now :(
<ali1234> you don't use usblib for that
<ali1234> you just read from debug device
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> re controlMsg, I found device.ctrl_transfer in the docs, does that sound like what I want?
<Azelphur> ctrl_transfer(0x40, CTRL_LOOPBACK_WRITE, 0, 0, msg) is an example call
<ali1234> don't worry about that yet
<Azelphur> oh ok
<Azelphur> ali1234: but surely if I just get the control message working, my code should just start working
<ali1234> no
<Azelphur> all my read stuff is good, it's just there's nothing for it to read yet since the device isn't pinging
<ali1234> not by a long way
<Azelphur> :(
<Azelphur> what should I be doing then?
<ali1234> the control message is arbitrary data
<ali1234> you need to determine what the different values do
<Azelphur> the different values in the control message you mean?
<ali1234> yes
<Azelphur> I'd imagine for ping requests they are static
<ali1234> so, if you do lsusb -d 0c45:7100
<ali1234> you see it is on bus 5
<Azelphur> yup
<ali1234> go to /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon
<ali1234> cat 5u
<ali1234> watch usb packets in real time
<MartijnVdS> ooh
<MartijnVdS> can wireshark handle those?
<MartijnVdS> apparently it can
<ali1234> yes it can
<ali1234> however it isn't very helpful when looking for something
<Azelphur> righto, I'm doing that
<ali1234> so on lsusb again
<Azelphur> and i see lots of pretty packets.
<ali1234> you see it is device 2
<ali1234> ffff880419515f00 143202048 C Ii:3:002:1 0:8 4 = 00fdff00
<ali1234> Ii:3:002:1
<ali1234> the 002 is the device
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: Hmm.. that would work with USB ports passed into VMs? Probably?
<Azelphur> ok
<ali1234> so first thing you want to do is filter out the lines that aren't 002
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: yea it does
<ali1234> MartijnVdS: that's exactly what we are doing right now
<ali1234> "how to reverse engineer USB device with windows drivers in virtualbox"
<Azelphur> that was easy, they are all 002
<Azelphur> :D
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: ah, didn't read enough scrollback :)
<ali1234> Azelphur: if it is the only device on that bus they will be
<MartijnVdS> 002?
<Azelphur> yea, the fan controller connects directly to 2 motherboard headers.
<ali1234> it only appears as one device thugh right?
<Azelphur> not sure, I think so
<ali1234> so t just takes power from the others
<Azelphur> I guess so
<Azelphur> that whole setup is a bit weird though, because it takes power from a molex as well
<ali1234> does it have a pass through usb port on the front or something?
<Azelphur> nope
<ali1234> well, that is odd
<Azelphur> indeed
<ali1234> maybe one of the connectors is optional
<Azelphur> my best guess is that it's doing something like powering the LCD screen off USB
<Azelphur> and the fans off the molex
<ali1234> couldbe
<ali1234> fans need 12V
<Azelphur> :)
<ali1234> anyway, please show me some raw dump from usbmon
<Azelphur> ffff8802a81649c0 309250180 S Ci:5:002:0 s 80 06 0301 0409 0102 258 <
<Azelphur> ffff8802a81649c0 309252462 C Ci:5:002:0 0 12 = 0c035300 4f004e00 69005800
<Azelphur> ffff8802a81649c0 309253959 S Ci:5:002:0 s 80 06 0302 0409 0102 258 <
<Azelphur> ffff8802a81649c0 309255386 C Ci:5:002:0 0 22 = 16035500 53004200 20004400 65007600 69006300 6500
<Azelphur> ffff8802a81649c0 309256422 S Ci:5:002:0 s 80 06 0300 0409 0082 130 <
<ali1234> smooth
<Azelphur> oops, accidentally pasted the dump instead of the pastebin link \o/
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/CEZcqqqC
<ali1234> ok, see that column that is 0 or s
<ali1234> that means endpoint number or setup endpoint
<Azelphur> I see
<ali1234> the parts after the = are the actual non-protocol data
<ali1234> Ii and Co - the lower case i or o means in or out
<ali1234> in or out to or from the host that is
<MartijnVdS> I and C are "interrupt" and "Control"
<MartijnVdS> or isochronous?
<MartijnVdS> and then there's "bulk"
<ali1234> not sure, but it doesn't really matter
<Azelphur> cool
<ali1234> they are all pretty much the same at a high level
<Azelphur> ah, now I'm starting to understand why I need to understand what the numbers are \o/
<ali1234> now, when it says 8 >
<ali1234> that means "i am going to send 8 bytes"
<ali1234> and when it says 8 < it means "please send me 8 bytes"
<Azelphur> cool
<ali1234> only the host can send such messages
<Azelphur> fun
<ali1234> so really the only interesting part right now is the lines with an = on
<ali1234> so first figure out what the device is saying
<ali1234> so filter out everything except lines with lower case i and =
<ali1234> should leave just these lines: ffff8802c3e23200 315391401 C Ii:5:002:1 0:1 8 = 05839e00 00da0000
<ali1234> i can already see some data
<ali1234> looks like it is big endian
<Azelphur> hmm
<Azelphur> well the first few lines are no doubt it sending the config (auto/manual, F/C) back
<Azelphur> and then the rest of those lines follow a format so those are gonna be the fan speed replies
<ali1234> so 5 consecutive packets contain 0x5c4, 0xc8, 0xc8, 0xc8, 0xc8
<Azelphur> indeed
<ali1234> so that field is fan speed for one channel
<ali1234> ah there is our 6 bits bitfield and channel number
<ali1234> you should be able to write a python program which reads lines from usbmon, and prints out exactly what you see in the debug log
<ali1234> when you've done that you have deciphered the device->host protocol
<ali1234> next step is to figure out the outgoing packets
<ali1234> that is harder as you will need to mess with the UI while watching the dump
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> righto then, I shall try and write that :)
<ali1234> so yeah the process here is first to document the protocol, then you start writing usb code
<ali1234> 05819e00 00dc0000 -> 058 is the ==M=== bitfield, 1 is the channel, dunno next 4 bytes, 00dc is a fanspeed, dunno next 4 bytes
<ali1234> if you sit and watch the dump long enough you should figure out what all the bytes mean
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> there's just enough space in there for 12 bits, 4 bit channel number, and 3 shorts
<ali1234> can you do a long capture (couple of megs) and put it on dropbox?
<Azelphur> sure
<Azelphur> ali1234: shall I fuck with the fan speed too?
<ali1234> ok, but note the changes
<Azelphur> ok
<Azelphur> ali1234: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/2012/July/recon.txt
<Azelphur> ali1234: I notice in the fan controller it shows voltage too, so one of the numbers it throws out will be voltage (5 or 5.6V)
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> so i do: cat recon.txt | grep i | grep =
<ali1234> ah
<Azelphur> :)
<ali1234> this gives the host->device msgs cat recon.txt | grep o | grep =
<ali1234> doing that we see only a couple packets that aren't 00000000 at the end
<ali1234> cat recon.txt | grep o | grep = | grep -v 00000000
<Azelphur> I guess those are the "me messing with it" ones :)
<ali1234> 0xae3 = 2787
<Azelphur> although, there are only 5 events there, I made 7 adjustments
<ali1234> C/F is a UI thing
<ali1234> it will always report same format
<Azelphur> the PC sends a signal to the fan controller changing the readout on the LCD display
<ali1234> perhaps
<Azelphur> well, it does, I watched it do it :P
<ali1234> that could be in the other part of the message though
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> like it updates the display continuously
<ali1234> anyway it's safe to assume that 0x5c6 = 69 somehow
<ali1234> and 0x5c4 = 70 somehow
<Azelphur> :P
<ali1234> what is the maximum range?
<Azelphur> on what?
<Azelphur> the temp?
<ali1234> the temperature
 * Azelphur finds out
<Azelphur> 90
<ali1234> actually
<Azelphur> 90C, 194F
<Azelphur> oO, I haxed it
<ali1234> cat 2u | grep o | grep = | grep -v 00000000
<Azelphur> turn it up to 194F, switch to C, C drops to 124 :P
<Azelphur> you mean 5u right?
<ali1234> you should only see packets when changing stuff
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> so now now try all temps and figure out the relatin
<ali1234> i'm going to look at the output fields
<Azelphur> don't get anything out of it really when things are changed
<Azelphur> I got a couple of lines out of it at the beginning, and a couple random lines, apart from that nothing
<Azelphur> I have to go to some meeting thing, when I come back I'll work on parsing the debug output :)
<Azelphur> ty for your help, will be back around 9ish
<bjb> Getting frustrated here.  Trying out Linux Mint  Xchat for a someone [hoping to convert her across from "the dark side"].  Trying to use two servers so I can actually log into #ubuntu-uk via freenode [as well as Mint channels via mint server] to show a community comparison.  Using same nick for both or different nicks - I still get  "This nickname is registered" on freenode [both nicks fully registered ok, same pwd for each].
<bjb> Were am I going wrong?
<bjb> *Where
<ali1234> you're using xchat
<SuperEngineer> oh so nice to be back - first full weekend off off in 3 weeks - get out of the way, I'm heading for the bottle opener ;)
<SuperEngineer> [& no, I don't know what an "off off" is]
 * AlanBell takes a broken ironing board to the dump
<christel> oh i've just been to the dump!
<MartijnVdS> speaking of dumps..
<mattt> the recycling centre in reading is always so busy on weekends
<MartijnVdS> mattt: because normal people have jobs on other days :P
<mattt> kinda scary to see how much crap doesn't get recycled and goes to the dump :(
<mattt> MartijnVdS: they stay open late during the week tho, i think they close at 8 :P  but on weekends it takes like an hour just to get in
<MartijnVdS> mattt: Recycling and dump are the same place here.. just different bins ;)
 * bigcalm awakens
<popey> afternoon
<SuperEngineer> Any trading bankers here? I'd hate to think the channel had been polluterd with evil while I've been away
<Darael> Would they confess?
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<bigcalm> I've been called a banker before now
<SuperEngineer> bigcalm: ditto
<SuperEngineer> but never a trading bnanker - I'm too honest
<SuperEngineer> hmm - what's a bnanker I asume u ask? It's 'polite' word for trading banker methinks
<SuperEngineer> Is it impolite to ask why a man just won the ladies tennis singles?
 * SuperEngineer slaps own wrist
<SuperEngineer> Some headlines make me sad - e.g. Parachutist found dead in field [ http://tinyurl.com/6s9rtsv ]
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: Well he was the best parachutist in his field
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: Maybe he needed a field engineer
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: ooo - naughty
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: [too soon?]
<SuperEngineer> Is it just me or has anyone else found recent updates slow grub to desktop startup times?
<SuperEngineer> ...& no - I have not any package called "please slow down my startup times"
<brobostigon> http://taylorworld.me.uk/wiki/doku.php/taylorworld_wiki now there a theme. :)
<SuperEngineer> Once at password dialogue screen it used to be a few seconds to be at desktop... now I tap fingers waiting
<ali1234> SuperEngineer: that happened to me too
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: bootchart is supposed to help find that out a bit - it can be quite difficult to track that type of thing down, but stuff is getting slow
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: hmmm... at least I'm not alone in this
<SuperEngineer> tried bootchart as well - still hunting!"
<ali1234> bug 1001138
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1001138 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "logging in to gnome-classic session takes over 45 seconds" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001138
<ali1234> read all the comments
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: priority "low" ??? wtf?
<ali1234> it onyl happens if you log in to gnome classic
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: There are a set of rules for priorities - it's probably technically right
<ali1234> once you have logged into gnome classic it affects all compiz based desktops though
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: I mean it's lower than a crash or it turning your computer into smoke
<ali1234> it doesn't cause a crash or data loss so yeah
<SuperEngineer> ali1234:  ...but I'm on standard unity here
 * penguin42 looks at his bootchart for the 1st time in ages and wonder what colord is doing taking a few seconds of cpu
<ali1234> like i said
<SuperEngineer> ..and thanks for ythe priority listing;)
<ali1234> if you ever log into gnome classic, it affects all desktops from that point on
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance is the real list
<SuperEngineer> oh buhga!
<SuperEngineer> :)
<SuperEngineer> shouldn't there be an update then to simply "refresh".... or os that too simple a solotionn?
<SuperEngineer> I'll rephrase that..
<SuperEngineer> shouldn't there be an update then to simply "refresh".... or is that too simple a solotion? doh!
<SuperEngineer> *soloution
<MartijnVdS> Weird
<MartijnVdS> Thunderstorms approaching and signal strength gets _better_
<SuperEngineer> arsen: electrons travel better in wet atmospshere?
<MartijnVdS> they tend not to
<MartijnVdS> Maybe thunderstorms calm the ionosphere or something
 * penguin42 would have thought they would be below the ionosphere
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Reception on what?
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: known fact: radio reception poorer on sunny days than rainy days
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: satellite TV
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: OK, so in that case you want you're ionosphere to be more transparent; is it you're signal strength that's got better or your error rate that's dropped?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: status 1f | signal 014f | snr 0077 | ber 00000000 | unc fffffffe | FE_HAS_LOCK
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: "signal" is usually around 130ish
<MartijnVdS> BER is always 0
<penguin42> ok, so it's actual signal increased
<MartijnVdS> yeah
<SuperEngineer> hmmm.. atmospheric electronic interference with signal clarity apoplies - global warming, stop it or I'll kick your teeth in!
 * SuperEngineer curses human race [excvept for U-UK'er's]
<SuperEngineer> where do all these extra letters come from? I'm not typing them!
<SuperEngineer> wanted - new keyboard!
<directhex> Fentiman's Cherrytree Cola - much better than their regular cola
 * SuperEngineer watrches mysterious Dr. Who
<dwatkins> SuperEngineer: a random episode?
<SuperEngineer> Beeb 3 - old episode - but good one
<directhex> the movie! starring the 8th doctor!
<dwatkins> no, there was no movie
<SuperEngineer> ...and only a mere 50 mins
<SuperEngineer> Demons Run
<SuperEngineer> a.k.a A Good Man Goes Goes To War
<dwatkins> ah yes, a child is born etc.
<dwatkins> I never quite understood the point of all that warring in that episode, supposedly it was a circular argument
<SuperEngineer> dwatkins: yup
<dwatkins> anyhoo, time for food, happy doctoring :)
<SuperEngineer> dwatkins: for recurring - see recurring ;:
<SuperEngineer> dwatkins: happy noshing
<andylockran> woop, just wrote a captive portal using ufw
<andylockran> happy days!
<gnuisnotlinux> What sort of activities do people do on 1st line support? I have an interview as a 1st line support person
<gnuisnotlinux> what's it like?
<gnuisnotlinux> how much do they 'know'?
<gnuisnotlinux> is it more about customer service or technical knowledge?
<penguin42> 1st line is very basic
<penguin42> gnuisnotlinux: It depends on the organisation though, but it's the simpler problems mostly following a script I would have thought
<MartijnVdS> GNU iSnot Linux?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: It's the hayfever
<gnuisnotlinux> yeah I know it's supposed to be unix
<gnuisnotlinux> But, I am in my rebellion stage
<gnuisnotlinux> so nothing like bash, powershell, python or anything like that would help me?
<penguin42> gnuisnotlinux: It depends on what it's 1st line support for!
<penguin42> gnuisnotlinux: Some companies 1st line support could be handled by a cabbage, others actually know stuff
<gnuisnotlinux> alright cheers!
<gnuisnotlinux> very excited about this
<penguin42> gnuisnotlinux: But ideally if you know stuff you could end up being 2nd line
<SuperEngineer> on thwe other hand - if you know nothing at all - you could end up managing the whole support group
 * SuperEngineer slaps own wrist [for the 2nd time tonight]
<gnuisnotlinux> Well I have no experience
<gnuisnotlinux> but I think I can progress quick
<gnuisnotlinux> love tech
<SuperEngineer> gnuisnotlinux: know nothing at all?... your're bound to end up at board level
<SuperEngineer> however -if you're inclined to dishonesty - take up banking :)
<gnuisnotlinux> ha!
<gnuisnotlinux> I'm guessing your an engineer, what field of engineering are you employed in?
<SuperEngineer> field servixce of a technical nature - I service fields
<gnuisnotlinux> not sure if serious
<SuperEngineer> ok - I don't dervice fields - darn you're goog, caught me there :)
<SuperEngineer> * service
<SuperEngineer> btw - I'm also a cynic, a sarcast, a philanthropist - & a darn good engineer
<SuperEngineer> [& modest]
<gnuisnotlinux> A person of many trades
<SuperEngineer> gnuisnotlinux: ;)
<SuperEngineer> seriously though - if the job suits... go for it & push hard but wisely to progress
<gnuisnotlinux> Using it as an entry
<gnuisnotlinux> as an aside, I am trying hard to develop my programming skills more
<gnuisnotlinux> perhaps I may get a developers job
<gnuisnotlinux> eventually....not soon
<gnuisnotlinux> :D
<gnuisnotlinux> When developers get jobs as developers do they get bored of coding?
<gnuisnotlinux> Some must do
<SuperEngineer> in which case my last very much applies - ask, listen, learn from & then excel those on the job for the money only
<gnuisnotlinux> SuperEngineer your name should be used in a comic book
 * Darael has his name (but not his nick) used in a comic book.
<SuperEngineer> gnuisnotlinux: I live in hope
<gnuisnotlinux> How can you spot a vegan?
<Azelphur> look under a table and you'll find them eating a cheese burger?
<brobostigon> lol
<gnuisnotlinux> Don't worry, they'll tell you
<Azelphur> :p
<popey> Meat is murder!
<popey> Tasty, tasty murder.
<SuperEngineer> if they don't tell you - the passing "winds of thyme" will
 * SuperEngineer congratulates self for not using "farts"
<brobostigon> reminds me of john simm as the master, popey's statement.
<SuperEngineer> [& slaps wrist for third time tonighT!]
<SuperEngineer> ...& meat is not murder - it's killing the atmoshere. So perhaps it's self defence.
<gnuisnotlinux> The thing is, vegans eat quite a bit of veg and fruit anyway. This food could provide animals with something to eat
<SuperEngineer> it does - I'm a total animal when needed - yum yum [btw, cows don't eat oranges]
<gnuisnotlinux> dogs don't eat oranges either
<SuperEngineer> they do if you place one between their legs & kick hard enough
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<gnuisnotlinux> D: Monster!
<shauno> I haven't found anything my dog won't eat.  he's particularly partial to hardback books lately though
<gnuisnotlinux> Try potatoes
<SuperEngineer> shauno: buy the dog a kindle
<Pendulum> shauno: any specific genre or any hardcover book?
<gnuisnotlinux> when ever I put potatoes in my dogs bowl he throws them out
<Pendulum> gnuisnotlinux: really? we had a dog who loved them
<Pendulum> my cat likes potato
<brobostigon> lol. this is getting very weird.
<SuperEngineer> whenever I put potatoes in my dogs bowel he throws them up
<SuperEngineer> ...& now even wierder
<SuperEngineer> sooner or later someone's gonna spoil it & ask for the way out of a technical problem ;)
<brobostigon> certainly.
<SuperEngineer> I need help - ever since I moved to 12.04 my cow won't oranges.  I've inspected all of its logs.
<shauno> I agree with your initial prognosis.  I also believe you need help :)
<SuperEngineer> *won't eat [doh]
<Darael> I know a dog that lives on white rice, yoghurt, milk, egg, and bannana.
<SuperEngineer> shauno: I sought professional help a long time ago - but they all came to the same conclusion after a while in my company... they needed help
<gnuisnotlinux> no meat
<Darael> gnuisnotlinux: No.  Lives in a vegetarian South-Indian household.  Appears perfectly healthy, against all logic considering his species.
<gazm> hiya
<gnuisnotlinux> bye
<gnuisnotlinux> gazm
<ali1234> Azelphur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080403/
<ali1234> this should give you output which is very similar to the debug log
<Azelphur> ali1234: awesome :D
<Azelphur> looks simple enough
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> if you run it as root you could change "recon.txt" to "/sys/kernel/debug..."
<ali1234> to read directly from the debug nodes
<ali1234> so at this point i would extend that to understand all packets (all lines with '=')
<ali1234> when you understand all those you can write the driver
<Azelphur> :D
 * Azelphur fires it up pointed at /sys/kernel
<ali1234> you#ll see two lines for channel 0
<ali1234> i think the first of those lines is the "common config" from the debug log
<ali1234> probably contains a bitfield
<ali1234> one of which if the celsius/farenheit
<Azelphur> sounds right :)
<Azelphur> ali1234: hmm, not sure the numbers are right
<ali1234> they look to be offset somehow
<ali1234> i'm sure you can figure it out though
<ali1234> just keep doing dumps and watchng the debug log, and you can figure out the relationship
<Azelphur> guess so
<Azelphur> it's odd the number keeps changing even though according to the software the fan speed is constant
<ali1234> this is what RE is all about :)
<Azelphur> maybe it just rounds, haha
<ali1234> yes, possibly
<ali1234> or averages over time
<Azelphur> seems to alternate between 1520 and 1462 for my fan running at 1300RPM
<penguin42> Azelphur: I bet because it doesn't sample for a minute
<Azelphur> hehe
<penguin42> Azelphur: I bet it samples for say a second and multiplies up - or something like that
 * Azelphur shrugs
<penguin42> which thing are you reading to get the fan speed?
<Azelphur> penguin42: the output from a BitFenix Recon fan controller :p
<Azelphur> ali1234: at least off is 0, \o/
<penguin42> hmm
<Azelphur> ...sometimes
 * Azelphur facedesks
<Azelphur> ali1234: ok so we've got the output parsed anyway, what next? :p
<ali1234> not all of the output
<Azelphur> oh, just some
<Azelphur> so I do the rest, righto :P
<ali1234> and the input is not looked at
<Azelphur> fun
<Azelphur> so I want to aim to understand all messages, basically
<ali1234> yes
<Azelphur> did you handle all of the line your capturing, or is there more undecoded data in that line?
<ali1234> there is more undecoded data
<Azelphur> ok
<brlabs> hi
<Curbuntu> I've been trying all week to upgrade an Ubuntu 10.04 laptop to 12.04.  Nothing later than the 10.04.3 live CD (or the USB equivalent) will boot on this machine.  I've had considerable help and input over at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015447, but the end result is failure.  Is it possible that this thing is just too older -- or worse, peculiar -- that it won't be able to run 12.04?
<Curbuntu> That should have been "too old"...
<penguin42> Curbuntu: What hardware do you have, how are you upgrading?
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I've got 12.04 running on some pretty old hardware
<Curbuntu> Compaq Presario R3399CL, AMD 64 3200+, 2 Gb RAM, 120 Gb HDD.  10.04 runs fine on it.  Just trying to upgrade via some Ubuntu-provided option (including alternate CD).  Nothing after 10.04.3 will boot.
<Curbuntu> There aren't that many settings in BIOS to change, but can be changed (mainly boot order) has been.
<Curbuntu> Oh, GPU is nVidia GeForce4 440 Go 64 M.
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I've been reading through the forum - hmm
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I've got 2 old machines of my dads running various hacked 12.04s - they took a bit of a fight to get installed
<ali1234> bios settings are unlikely to help you
<penguin42> Curbuntu: One is a ~1GHz Athlon, the other is a Athlon XP2200 (1.8GHz) - I think the 1GHz has a Geforce2
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Will a text mode install work for you - one with no graphics at all?
<Curbuntu> penguin42: Yes, I've gotten 12.04 to work -- and quite well -- on something as old as Eee PC, one of the early ones with the tiny screen and a 4 Gb "HDD."
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Have you got a text mode 12.04 to work on that problematic machine?
<Curbuntu> I've tried the alternate CD.  Was also asked to try knoppix 7.0 as well as 6.7.
<Curbuntu> So far, nothing has worked.  I keep thinking I'm missing something simple...
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Try the ubuntu-server install, and you should be able to boot off USB so don't need to bother with actual CD burns
<Curbuntu> So you're saying, install server to the /root partition (/home is separate on all my machines), then sort of upgrade it with the Unity GUI?
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Well don't even worry about the GUI at first - just see whether you can get it to boot stabily to a text login - then worry about the GUI
<Darael> Curbuntu: I'm going to assume you mean / rather than /root; having /root on a dedicated partition would be somewhat unusual ;)
<Curbuntu> Yes, /, not /root.  Sorry.  Trying to do too many things at once.  Meanwhile, I've started a torrent download of server 32-bit for 12.04.
<Curbuntu> I keep wondering -- what would have changed after 10.04.3 that would keep live CDs from working?  Everything from 10.10 onwards fails on this machine.  And the CDs are "known good," since they work in other machines.
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Ah there is so much that has changed in many places
<penguin42> Curbuntu: It'll probably be some trivially tiny bug fix for something
<Darael> Curbuntu: Have you tried installing Lucid, upgrading to Precise, and booting with "quiet splash" removed from the GRUB command line, so you can see where it stops?  Wouldn't help fix the issue directly, but might help with diagnosis.
<Curbuntu> Admittedly, since it runs 10.04, I don't HAVE to upgrade it.  But I was hoping to get ALL of our machines running 12.04.  I have two 10.10 desktops that aren't getting updates any more.  But in our daily routine, this 'problem' laptop is the most expendable at the moment.
<penguin42> Curbuntu: 12.04 was the 1st one which got the graphics working for my Geforce2 machine, and that's without Nvidias driver
<Curbuntu> For instance, in trying to test with a Lubuntu live CD, nomodeset, acpioff, and splash and quiet removed, thing hung right after "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server    [OK]"
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Yeh I read your forum posts
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I suspect that's a red-herring
<Curbuntu> No matter what color that herring is, something smells fishy about this machine!  ;-)
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I suspect what's really happening is that whatever happens next (starting X maybe?) is the thing that fails, so it just comes down to what happens to be the last thing displayed that you see there
<Curbuntu> Yes, that's what I suspected -- the failed item never gets a chance to report.
<penguin42> Curbuntu: Try to get a plain text mode going where you can get to a text mode login: prompt reliably, then add X
<Curbuntu> When you say "plain text mode," are you referring to an alternate-install CD or something else?
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I can't remember what each version ends up as, but certainly the server install used to never even do X or anything graphical - you just got a text login: prompt
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I thought there was a way to do that with the alternate CD as well but I might be wrong
<Curbuntu> I have to step away for 30 minutes.  Sorry...
<penguin42> I may be gone by the time you return
#ubuntu-uk 2012-07-08
<Curbuntu> Back again...
 * penguin42 won't be here long - it's 1:30am
<Curbuntu> Ah, you're in the "UK" of "Ubuntu-UK"!
<penguin42> I am
<Curbuntu> Well, perhaps I can check back Monday...
<penguin42> Curbuntu: I'd try an Ubuntu server install, and if that gets you to a text login reliably try installing the GUI (ubuntu-desktop)
<penguin42> right, bed - good luck
<Curbuntu> Thanks!
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Laney> nyah
<czajkowski> aloha
<brobostigon> afternoonings czajkowski
<bigcalm> Afternoon
<brobostigon> afternoonings bigcalm
<bigcalm> Hi brobostigon, all well?
<brobostigon> bigcalm: not bad, and you?
<bigcalm> Touch warm, shouldn't complain as it's summer :)
<brobostigon> true, it is humid.
<jacobw> afternoon
<christel> bigclam \o/
<bigcalm> christel: *tickle*
<christel> how are yooou
<MartijnVdS> Massa purple
<MartijnVdS> Grosjean purple
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<MartijnVdS> wwe :)
<bigcalm> christel: excited that the RAT is just 6 days away!
<bigcalm> christel: how are you my dear?
<AlanBell> RAT \o/
<christel> oh my is it only 6 days!
<christel> :D
<bigcalm> RAT and a week off
<bigcalm> Oh, might be a good time to discuss what's happening on the evening of the 14th.
<bigcalm> What train are people getting from Farnham?
<bigcalm> The RAT leaves Alton at 19:20
<bigcalm> 18:56 from Farnham gets to Alton at 19:10
<bigcalm> Might be cutting it fine
<bigcalm> 18:26 from Farnham get to Alton at 18:39
<bigcalm> Better safe than sorry?
<bigcalm> And do we stay on the train for the 2nd trip up and down the line?
 * penguin42 wonders what a RAT is
<popey> Real Ale Train
<popey> AKA Beer Train
<bigcalm> Ale \o/
<christel> \o/
<popey> \o/ trains
<penguin42> ah
<shauno> heavy machinery and beer.  proof indeed that FSM loves us
<AlanBell> bigcalm: yes, it trundles back and forth a couple of times, generally a pint in each direction works well
<bigcalm> AlanBell: splendid!
<christel> :)
 * bigcalm shall take beer tokens
<bigcalm> Which train should we get from Farnham?
<bigcalm> And are there any thoughts on eating?
<AlanBell> they generally do stuff on the train, normally sausages and an English curry
<AlanBell> (i.e. one with rasins in it)
<bigcalm> Ug
<bigcalm> Hayley and I should be in Farnham by middayish (if we make a good and early start from here)
<AlanBell> chilli and rice too I think
<bigcalm> Mmm, chilli
<SuperEngineer> Also just been suffering the "smurf bug" ob BBC feed with nVidia card...
<SuperEngineer> ...on the optimistic side - it is a wonderful inter-racial equaliser
<penguin42> smurf bug?
<SuperEngineer> recent update to BBC feed player makes all appear in a  blue hue
<popey> bug 967091
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967091
<SuperEngineer> penguin42: recent update to BBC feed player makes all appear in a  blue hue - it's a bug dicussed a while back but today was my first experience of it :(
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091/comments/171
<popey> that comment has a suggested workaround
<penguin42> oh wacky - why does that bug have a CVE?
<Daviey> Alan Lord as a baby? http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m302sd3IDZ1qzpw4u.jpg
<penguin42> oh, I guess because it's a security update that bought it in...
 * SuperEngineer "kisses" popey [metaforically only!] - thanks
<SuperEngineer> [p.s. metaphor is spelt with a "ph" - you stupid SuperEngineer]
<Daviey> I don't think you can kiss someone as a metaphor.
<SuperEngineer> Daviey: well I am *not* going to do it for real - that's definite!
<Daviey> You may well be committed.
<SuperEngineer> ;D
<Daviey> (no duff)
<ali1234> popey: that workaround is not good
<ali1234> there are better ones in other comments
<popey> cool thanks ali1234 , that was just the first one i saw
<ali1234> now looking at the manual focus controls on my webcam and wondering if i can make my own leap motion with it
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: is that the kinectish thing?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> wow the C910 actually has a 2592x1944 CCD
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> is it really that difficult to change cursor theme in Ubuntu 12.04, or is it just me? Where should the theme be installed to work properly as opposed to only on certain windows etc?
<dogmatic69> Looks like the 74 year record is not being broken today
<brobostigon> ghostbusters 1, ch5, :)
<jacobw> 74 year record?
<popey> jacobw, wimbledon
<penguin42> jacobw: Something to do with balls
<SuperEngineer> jacobw: something to do with waving off the National Express back to Scotland
<SuperEngineer> [& in every sense - Scotland The Brave]
<AlanBell> ali1234: gosh, can you access it all?
<brlabs> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/149747_367954626594233_1935601043_n.jpg
<ali1234> AlanBell: yes
<ali1234> http://ubuntuone.com/6SvKcpfcpADLKC0AlgihAm
<ali1234> brlabs: you forgot 6 surface to air missile installation
<ali1234> AlanBell: camera can also supply data in multiple formats. so it can do about 10fps in the max resolution by doing MJPG
<ali1234> or it can do like 1/2 fps if you do YUV, but it's higher quality
<ali1234> about the only thing it is missing is optical zoom
<ali1234> another one with auto white balance turned on http://ubuntuone.com/7MhYrxLTXiqz67D7gJwB2L
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Stuart Langridge] Speakers all over the house - http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2012/07/08/speakers-all-over-the-house
<ali1234> http://ubuntuone.com/0E8cQ2uhaCVY3V2cDsOnwE - here's a set of 11 images through the range of focus settings on the camera
<ali1234> accordingly you should be able to produce a 3d model of the toy car accurate to 0.01mm using this data :)
<penguin42> ali1234: I'd like to play with http://www.miicraft.com/  to print it with
<MartijnVdS> http://i.imgur.com/7TYUQ.jpg
<ali1234> hur hur hur
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: but isn't it true?
<ali1234> i don't think mercury exists in liquid for in the environment, so no
<MartijnVdS> :'(
<ali1234> it reminds me of that joke: what do you get if you throw a piano down a mine shaft?
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: something about a flat minor
<Darael> ali1234: Ah, but what do you get if you throw a piano in the army?
<hamitron> pat on the back for been so strong?
<Darael> Probably, actually, yes.  Unless you cause a flat major, in which case you probably get court-martialled.
<hamitron> hehe, yeh :D
<dogmatic69> bug 639616
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 971748 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #639616 aptd crashed with AttributeError in _inline_callbacks(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'send'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971748
<gnuisnotlinux> print "Hello World"
<Darael> gnuisnotlinux: You're in an IRC client, not a Python shell :P
<gnuisnotlinux> syntax error?
<Darael> (format t "But anyway, greetings")
<gnuisnotlinux> Wow, there's going to be a new car based on linux
<gnuisnotlinux> ...the kernal
<gnuisnotlinux> kernel*
<ali1234> the karnel?
<gnuisnotlinux> apparently they are having trouble finding drivers for it
<ali1234> hur hur hur
<gnuisnotlinux> :D
<directhex> as long as it doesn't crash unexpectedly
<gnuisnotlinux> fellas, getting kind of nervious
<gnuisnotlinux> what tips for interviews have you got?
<brobostigon> well, you wouldnt want a car, with a bug, as to opposite interpret in controls/
<brobostigon> input*
<dwatkins> I would, however, download a car if I could.
<gnuisnotlinux> soon
<gnuisnotlinux> 3d printing
<popey> debian bug 116890
<lubotu3> Debian bug 116890 in wnpp "ITP: flashplugin -- Flashplugin installer for mozilla/galeon/netscape" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/116890
<gnuisnotlinux> ouch
<gnuisnotlinux> flash
<popey> just abusing the bot
<popey> gnuisnotlinux, whats the job?
<gnuisnotlinux> 1st tier tech support
<popey> gnuisnotlinux, good luck
<gnuisnotlinux> cheers!
<popey> gord, is there any easy way to read the current filter settings via Unity.RadioOptionFilter or something?
<gnuisnotlinux> I'll put you through to 2nd tier for that one
<popey> hah
 * popey finds get_option
 * popey fiddles
<gord> popey, honestly couldn't tell you :) don't think i've ever even looked at the lens side of filters and not looked at the unity side in over a year
<popey> ok, no worries :D
<gord> i don't think i've ever actually used filters in the dash
<gord> i mean apart from testing/debugging/making them
<popey> yeah, I'm making one for the shopping lens
<popey> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-shopping
<popey> fun
<popey> bigcalm did the backend stuff, I'm playing with lenses
<gord> cool, so its even easier for me to buy stuff on amazon? thats just what my bank balance needs :(
<popey> haha
<gord> i bought something on amazon today purely because it said i had one minute left to order it to get it delivered by monday
<popey> sophie came to my desk and asked if i could order some pens for her
<gord> iruno if it'll be any good, but its already been shipped
<popey> i went to amazon and found them, £10.18, got her to raid her piggy bank and gimmie the money and then ordered them, and a vi book :D
<popey> i places the order at about 6pm on friday, the book arrived 10am saturday!
<popey> pens due tomorrow
<popey> oh, and sophie tricked me into buying some tape for my label machines
<gord> amazon prime? i love amazon prime
<popey> yeah
<popey> me too
<popey> I only recently discovered you could share it with people
<popey> i shared mine with my wife and mother in law
<gord> oh really?
<popey> don't think mother in law figured it out though
<popey> yeah
<popey> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=lp_mem_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200182130
<popey> "How do I share Amazon Prime with members of my household?"
<gord> ah, same household
<popey> yeah
<gord> i really wish i could get the evening deliveries
<popey> what, order 6pm, get it 9pm ? :)
<popey> I WANT NAO!
<gnuisnotlinux> did you know that japans population may drop 33% by 2060 due to a decling sex drive
<gord> no, you don't understand, i really need that bit of cable or whatever it was
<gord> super bad
<gord> one day when i have kids, this is exactly what i will do http://imgur.com/a/wIPnF
<gnuisnotlinux> They should adapt a policy we have in the UK
<gnuisnotlinux> Binge Drinking
<dwatkins> gord: that's mean and extremely funny
<gord> annoying thing is that i would *love* a gameboy colour!
<dwatkins> gord: indeed, as would I - any child of mine should appreciate this by the time they are old enough to use such a device
<dwatkins> mind you, I have plans to teach my kids 6502 assembly as soon as they can read.
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-01
<knightwise> hey TheOpenSourcerer
<knightwise> how are you today
<redtape|renegade> Morning folks !
<knightwise> hey redtape|renegade
<knightwise> how are you
<redtape|renegade> Not too bad .. maybe I will get a £899 macbook air like you said (from PCWorld) .. sometime this month for Ubuntu .. although I hear it works with debian too.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning all.
<redtape|renegade> knightwise: Still there ... | Good morni TheOpenSourcerer .. sour day here weather wise so far.
<knightwise> looked sunny when I left , but all cloudy now
<knightwise> decided to be bold and throw LMDE on my machine this morning
<knightwise> still have to reconfigure the system to get everything working.
<redtape|renegade> the macbook air ?
<knightwise> nope , on the work machine ,
<knightwise> macbook air is running 12.04
<redtape|renegade> right oh.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Nice here this morning. Sunshine and quite warm
<knightwise> want to give "rolling releases" a try and get a little closer to debian to expand my knowledgebase of OS'es :)
<knightwise> morning TheOpenSourcerer
<TheOpenSourcerer> \o
<knightwise> redtape|renegade: Working on a new podcast episode for tonight "Making your mac slider friendly"
<knightwise> where i focus on bringing linux and osx a little closer together
<redtape|renegade> knightwise: I dunno if you like looking at 3 days old logs but if you scroll down to 19:38pm (on the log : http://bit.ly/11TBMJQ ) & click the two Links you'll see my new project for Africa.
<redtape|renegade> (joint project actually) but I'm paying for it.
<knightwise> Arch on a 50 bucks netbook ?
<knightwise> Awesome !
<redtape|renegade> right but the test machine cost £29.00  Whereas the actual netbooks (v. poss. x150 of them ) are £5 each .... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271221443278&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
<redtape|renegade> anyway .. I've said too much ..
<redtape|renegade> I'm counting my dinosaurs before they've hatched .. or however it goes .
<directhex> redtape|renegade, don't buy a mac for linux. just don't
<knightwise> let me know how it workds out
<knightwise> directhex: correct there
<redtape|renegade> knightwise: Definately.
<directhex> e.g. half the ports won't work
<knightwise> directhex: As i wrote in my post for HPR : this is no longer the default
<knightwise> however on the mb air its screaming fast
<redtape|renegade> directhex: Even on debian .. knightwise is that troo.   ?
<directhex> redtape|renegade, linux. not ubuntu, not debian, linux
<directhex> there are no drivers for lots of apple's shonkiness
<directhex> at all
<knightwise> I think i bought my last mac (at least for a non production workstation)
<knightwise> got a second hand lenovo 11.6 inch couple of months ago
<knightwise> now running LMDE on it. Amazing little machine
<knightwise> just need to shove an SSD inside it
<directhex> you might be okay, as long as you e.g. never want to attach any external displays
<redtape|renegade> Right so . just to be certain here before I part with £££'s .. you are telling me that a modern macbook air using debian or Ubuntu is a complete No-No ... ??
<redtape|renegade> oh ok . so it may e ok now ?
<redtape|renegade> come on ppl .. make yur minds up.
<directhex> let me put it this way
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: Newest macbooks + latest released ubuntu might be problematic
<directhex> i have budget control over IT at my company, and apple hardware is banned
<MartijnVdS> directhex: because £ or because Linux?
<directhex> i've aready got one person whining "waa waa waa i bought a macbook pro, but it doesn't work for what i need it to do, waa waa waa"
<directhex> so wants me to say "oh, never mind, i'm happy to waste £1k5 of my budget to replace it with a lenovo"
<directhex> MartijnVdS, the latter
<knightwise> redtape|renegade: mine works fine under ubuntu 12.04 but it is a lot of money
<redtape|renegade> that sounds more like a company internal issue than a test driven competance test with the macbook air in question.
<knightwise> you are perhaps better of buying a different ultrabook from a brand like samsung or acer
<knightwise> but they are quite procey too
<directhex> you have already made your purchasing decision
<directhex> and no amount of us saying "it won't work fully" will change your mind
<redtape|renegade> But i want a macbook air .. i <3 them.
<directhex> so enjoy your mac
<knightwise> redtape|renegade: why not then , the form factor is indeed awesome
<knightwise> what OS are you planning on running ?
<directhex> there are plenty of ultrabooks on the market with more conventional hardware, i.e. which don't screw up with linux. we've had success with the lenovo x1 carbon
<knightwise> lenovo's are indeed quite pretty too
<redtape|renegade> I suppose i could back up the macbook air and try it to see .. and if it doesn't work then re-install OSX and get a refund via ebay/paypaL .. i WANT TO RUN 14.04 WHEN IT COMES OUT.
<redtape|renegade> soz 4 caps .. oops.
<redtape|renegade> I do /perhaps/ also like the idea of a YOGA-S  ,... the orange one .. saw it on youtube 3 months ago.
<redtape|renegade> I think it's Lenovo..
<knightwise> redtape|renegade: beware . if you want the bleeding edge on apple hardware .. its tricky sometimes
<redtape|renegade> but that's only if macbook air is being a silly billy with me.
<directhex> windows 8 touchscreens do not work in linux yet
<directhex> afaik
<directhex> last i checked, there were no drivers
<redtape|renegade> oh ok then.  I will await a good blog entry as I scavenge the blogosphere .. (wow I'm using big words at 8am .. must be the Alpen porridge :)  )
<redtape|renegade> Do we still adverise Hen-cams on this channel ? (webcams) ..
<redtape|renegade> **advertise ..
<redtape|renegade> anyway .. let me know when i get back .. yahoo finance has just updated .. my millions in the virtual a/c needs me ..
<knightwise> redtape|renegade: you are looking for a good post on how to install ubuntu on a macbook air ?
<redtape|renegade> knightwise: I've already seen yours .. thankyou .. I also found the debian version of a similar Ilk  .. but if you see one other than these By all means .. pass it on to me.  :)
<redtape|renegade> OT : Just found a new word that seems pertinent. | YUGOSPHERE | Apparently it has been assimilated into the EU as of today .. (i.e. **Croatia** ) ::  яedtape welcomes our new Croatian cousins to Ubuntu ! Hurrah \o/
<MooDoo> morning all
<diplo> Morning all
<redtape|renegade> howdy MooDoo   I see the Pirillo has quietened down since Laaandon..
<hoover> good morning
<MooDoo> redtape|renegade: yeah not seen a lot, we must of worn him out.
<redtape|renegade> .. MooDoo I think he forgets his travels soon enough .. he's 40 AFAIK.
<redtape|renegade> Anyway .. I've a Linux Firewall question .. prob.ly won't get anywhere but here goes ..
<redtape|renegade> Does anyone know of a 'black box' (lit.) piece of hardware that snoops on all incoming and outgoing traffic on a home computer that you use as a firewall .. As Far As I recall it was called Zorg or Zork (not the game) or something and it was very 'Defcon' like (as in the conference) as it was American .... I'd just ike to know how there product worked out in the end. It basically sniffs out...
<redtape|renegade> ...your network. (?)
<redtape|renegade> I'm probably cometely 'off' with the name thou
<dwatkins> ipcop might do that, redtape|renegade
 * redtape|renegade scans for ipcop ..
<dwatkins> in any case, you could setup a silent proxy and just log everything, I'm sure there are instructions for that for most firewalls
<BigRedS> tcpdump -i eth0 > traffic.log
<diplo> Can also use wireshark on the cli as well ?
<diplo> Lots of ways
<redtape|renegade> mmm-Ok I was looking for that particular hardware company (as I found them in 2006) .. but the WebLink you gave is interesting solution . thanx.
<mungbean> did anyone get a message from giffgaff over the weekend saying their payment details has been updated?
<redtape|renegade> not me mungbean .. mobiles don't suit the traa-dy-lioarr .. Can't wait till the Über phone takes shape here though.  .. I hear the Ü-tele division is pretty much spun - out .
<mungbean> nurse, more pills over here plaese
<diplo> mungbean: Nope, had something last week
<mungbean> my goodybag recurrence had been turned off
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<mungbean> i did change my gooddybag last month though
<diplo> oh..
 * diplo checks his account
<diplo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning diplo
<czajkowski> aloha
<brobostigon> morning czajkowski
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm
<diplo> Hmm, looks ok to me mungbean, last updated 17/6 and next one is there ready
<mungbean> payhback confuses me
<mungbean> i had some to claim, but now it says 0 points (probably for this season) but i didn't claimthe old point yet
<diplo> there was an email about that a while ago i think about it being reset ( financial year maybe ? )
<mungbean> f you don't make a selection during the selection window, points will roll over to the next points period. If they are not then claimed during the following selection period they will expire.
<mungbean> they were in the last period so should be ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
 * Laney shivers
<xnox> hay fever
<BigRedS> JamesTait: that's contrived!
<BigRedS> xnox: where were you on saturday! I wanted to grumble about online-accounts and Touch :)
<JamesTait> BigRedS, I can't disagree, but that seems to be the general case with these things. ;)
<BigRedS> haha, surely *something* more notable is celebrated on the 1st July...
 * BigRedS watches as his morning disappears into wikipedia
<BigRedS> It's Rwandan independence day
<bigcalm> JamesTait: apparently it is Scott and Charlene's silver wedding anniversary. Isn't that a better thing to celebrate today?
<JamesTait> bigcalm, for some definition of "better", sure. :)
<xnox> BigRedS: I was at http://londoncommunitypride.org/ instead.
<xnox> BigRedS: bug you can grumble about online-accounts and Touch to me anyway =)
<BigRedS> haha
<BigRedS> I've found that if I don't use them they're less irritating :) And my Touch is a community-port installed on broken hardware
<BigRedS> so it seems unfair to grumble too much about that :)
<czajkowski> BigRedS: morning
<czajkowski> you not grumbble
<czajkowski> surely not
<BigRedS> czajkowski: Goood Morning!
<dwatkins> I saw someone grumbling online about a particular company not being at the San Fransisco Pride march, not sure why they expected a software company to be there, though.
<czajkowski> xnox: oi you!
<BigRedS> czajkowski: I don't *always* grumble! Sometimes I'm using Debian :)
<czajkowski> then you grumble elsewhere :)
<BigRedS> czajkowski: dammit. rumbled :)
<MooDoo> dwatkins: seriously?
<dwatkins> MooDoo: yeah, I thought it was a bit pointless to complain like that
<MooDoo> dwatkins: +1 sounds daft to me
<MooDoo> dwatkins: it's my birthday next year, i'll be well miffed if canonical aren't there. ;)
<dwatkins> Since starting to follow Twitter for work, I've learned that people like venting.
<BigRedS> haha, I mostly use it to vent
<dwatkins> "Curse you $COMPANY, your software doesn't work properly on my 6 year old Windows XP machine" etc.
<mungbean> everybody's angry online nowadays
<mungbean> twitter more so
<dwatkins> indeed, mungbean - it's a minefield
<BigRedS> "A bunch of volunteers made this in their spare time and they didn't finish it! The charlatans!"
<mungbean> angry liberals are angry
<MooDoo> OMG i just installed Ubuntu and there are 400MB of updates, you're software sucks.....
<dwatkins> getting annoyed at free software developers is insanely rude, imho
<dwatkins> anyway, I have to go see my manager about ciroc classes, back later ;)
<mungbean> somebody on Question Time has a different opinion to me. disgusting!
<redtape|renegade> OT : I was listening to 'Code Club' of the Ubuntu Uk Podcast last week and found this video ::: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxhGIajRsq4  ::: Don't worry it's safe for work, but best viewed on a bicky-break.
<BigRedS> mungbean: to be fair, the only reason to watch QT is to get annoyed at it
<BigRedS> it's Jeremy Kyle with the occasional politician
<mungbean> i never watch it but jut see angries on twitter ranting
<mungbean> politics seems to attract the dullest and the weirdest types
<BigRedS> mungbean: its format is very populist - basically they get two opposing-but-not-informed sides to have an argument
<BigRedS> with occasional input from a livid audience member
<popey> redtape|renegade: I'd not seen that, it's excellent, thanks
 * redtape|renegade likes Question Time , except for David Dimleby is a toff.  Does anyone not get 'irked' by him ?  popey, yur welcome ..
<popey> xnox: you had lovely weather for it!
<xnox> yeah, was good.
<redtape|renegade> popey, here's the blog, sorry to leave it out .. ::: http://laurakirsop.com/post/44287953611/still-the-funniest-thing-ever#_=_ :::::
<popey> ta
<redtape|renegade> bit of an overkill popey, but here's the press review (to put on the back burner) :: http://laurakirsop.com/post/44284927193/press#_=_ :: Right, back to the ironing of anorak/s
<mungbean> wow, scp has tab completion on the far host :-|
<BigRedS> yeah, i keep being surprised by that
<bigcalm> I'm guessing that only works if you're using keys and they are already unlocked
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> Or if you've the shared master session thing going on
<redtape|renegade> RSS feeds | What happened ? https://twitter.com/ianvisits/status/351290357650178050
<czajkowski> davmor2: ello............. so on new install I have some U1 quirks
<czajkowski> davmor2: http://ubuntuone.com/3xVucjp27NPPL2EcndZeg2 ever seen something like that
<mungbean> BigRedS: probably why i didn't notice
<mungbean> before. but when i tabbed it prompted me for the key password in a separate window :)
<BigRedS> haha
<BigRedS> redtape|renegade: not much happened to RSS. An online RSS reader has been closed down
<bigcalm> mgdm: do you know of a Fiona Burrows in the PHP community?
<mungbean> anyone know of a HPC cluster admin looking for work?
<dwatkins> HPC as in high-performance computing?
<dwatkins> Whereabouts, mungbean?
<mungbean> london
<davmor2> Morning all
<mungbean> queue manager, xcat provisioning
<mungbean> maybe cloud/openstack in future
<dwatkins> aw shame, I'm 450 miles north of there
<mungbean> any mailing lists i should publicise it on?
<popey> linuxjobs
<popey> http://mailman.lug.org.uk/mailman/listinfo/linuxjobs
<mungbean> got a couple of weirdos before apply via there
<mungbean> but would try again
<popey> hah
<mungbean> think i'll investigate hpc lists
<mungbean> one guy, all he was interested was how little he could get away with working
<mungbean> (he'd probably fit in here)
<mungbean> no names metnioned as you might even know some of them
<popey> blimey
<bigcalm> Wow, my sister is hiding her pregnancy well https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001157_10152999200325096_1833102372_n.jpg
<popey> what, going abroad so you don't see it?
 * dwatkins still can't quite believe he got a job through Gumtree
<mungbean> a "job"?
<mungbean> carrying a "package"?
<dwatkins> haha, no, enterprise support job
<mungbean> why were you even looking on gumtree for a jbo?
<dwatkins> I'd searched everywhere else that you normally look.
<dwatkins> the timing was getting troublesome, suffice to say I wanted to move as soon as possible up here to Edinburgh
<dwatkins> it all worked out well in the end, at least until after my ex started her course at uni, but that's another story ;)
<mungbean> :(
<dwatkins> it's all good, we're still friends, I kept custody of the hamster and the rats
<mungbean> how does it work if the person offers to post stuff on gumtree?
<mungbean> there's no contract as such
<dwatkins> I assume you should secure payment before providing the goods
<dwatkins> brb, giving a colleage a send-off
<popey> RELOAD!
<popey> Oh, not that kind of send-off?
<mungbean> how do i contact a gumtree persion?
<mungbean> via their mobile?
<mungbean> i can't even list all ads by a seller. weird
<mungbean> fail. i'm in london and taltalk fibre is not available
<BigRedS> the streets are paved with gold; laying fibre is *really* expensive
<MartijnVdS> come to the Netherlands
<mungbean> i keep getting spammed about it by them
<czajkowski> ohh just seen someone wear a pair of Google Glasses here! so want to try them!
<popey> ask them ☻
<popey> i know some people are fine with letting people use their Google Glass.
<MartijnVdS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Zc1rsGFJI
<MartijnVdS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctzc8QSF6mQ
<MartijnVdS> ^ google glass video reviews
<czajkowski> popey: I intend to after this talk
<czajkowski> look rather cool tbh
<czajkowski> oh spotted a UDS raring ringtail t-shirt in the wild
<popey> probably a canonical person ☻
<davmor2> czajkowski: I'm betting mfoord is there
<czajkowski> it's not dimitier
<czajkowski> as she's rooming wiht a mate of mine keith from ireland
<czajkowski> small world
<diplo>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<mungbean>  
<diplo>  
<diplo> :)
<diplo> Book had been leaning on the space bar I guess :)
<MartijnVdS> diplo: BooK? http://search.cpan.org/~book/
<bigcalm> mgdm: ping
<czajkowski> .c
<diplo> MartijnVdS:  :)
<mungbean> who'd have thought trying to give the bank money would be so hard?
<mungbean> wondered why the map looked weird. somehow i was using bing maps
<SuperMatt> google maps is changing soon
<SuperMatt> the new interface is quite good
<mungbean> in what way is it changing?
<SuperMatt> it uses more of the screen realestate, and I think they've cleaned up the way it looks
<SuperMatt> https://cloud.supermatt.net/public.php?service=files&t=8b56026d577c42a76228282d62eed566
<popey> it generates locally
<popey> rather than using cloud hosted tiles
<popey> eats the cpu and caused graphical corruption here
<SuperMatt> ah, no wonder it goes so much slower
<mungbean> closed screen after "request an invite"
<mungbean> stupid hype
<popey> i deactivated it
<mungbean> gave feedback?
<mungbean> dear googz stop being crap
<mungbean> wow, lots of xbox 360 coming up on teh selling sites
<mungbean> wildly varying prices
<SuperMatt> y'mean ebay?
<mungbean> well, the facebook local equivalent
<SuperMatt> I guess people are trying to get money for an Xbox One
<mungbean> i'm on a few buying/selling/home clearance stuf on fb thats v local, to avoid postage
<bigcalm> xbone!
<popey> mungbean: yes, gave feedback to upstream dev
<popey> my wife is on a "local mummies" group on facebook. it's very interesting. lots of varied content
<popey> pretty much what I'd expect on forums
<popey> but all nicely locked up inside fb
<mungbean> yeah, it's mostly chavs and mums
<mungbean> selling clothes, baby stuff, mobile phones, laptops, etc
<popey> this one is more people asking for help
<mungbean> i bought a wii fit, and a massive lego pirate ship recently
<popey> like "my child wets the bed, what do I do"
<mungbean> yaeh, shes on that too, its a bit "daily mail" scare stories etc
<mungbean> opionated mums
<mungbean> the buying and selling page is good though
<mungbean> type buying and selling in ...
<mungbean> the moderation is terrible, loads of spam/crap
<mungbean> there should be a geek version , but there's not a local one
<mungbean> there's also a free stuff one
<popey> the only one near me is buying and selling animals!
<mungbean> u infarnham?
<popey> farnborough
<mungbean> farn*
<popey> "- NO GUNS, KNIVES or WEAPONS of any kind
<popey> "
<mungbean> no chavs
<popey> "only one bump per 24 hours"
<popey> jeez
<popey> bumps
<mungbean> all the things i've bought smell of smoke
<mungbean> keep forgetting to check
<popey> aaargh.. "if your going to bump"
<popey> aha, found one
<popey> "Members (1,301)"
<mungbean> there's diamonds i a lot of rough
 * redtape|renegade pokes daftykins
<AlanBell> so if you are in a facegroup group does it tell all your friends and family you are in it and what you are talking about?
<dwatkins> AlanBell: nope
<dwatkins> at least that's not my experience, not sure if there's a setting to make a group private
<popey> depends if its a private group
<mungbean> AlanBell: only if your friends are in it
<redtape|renegade> Has anyone actually ever 'bought' anything off facebook ? (not including buying into the vanity).
<mungbean> and its private (they are)
<mungbean> no fees, no P&P
<dwatkins> facebook sell things?
<mungbean> also good incentive for house clearance
<redtape|renegade> i does it sells drugs , i know a shop ..
<AlanBell> never even thought of being friends with Farnham
<redtape|renegade> **it
<AlanBell> https://www.facebook.com/FarnhamSurrey <- is that a group or a person or something wrong?
<redtape|renegade> opening ...
<mungbean> https://www.facebook.com/groups/329811773721893/?fref=ts
<mungbean> AlanBell: ^^
<popey> its a person
<popey> people are dumb
<popey> if it says "+1 Add friend" then it's a person
<mungbean> oracle didn't send me the replacement disk, its now 2 weeks
<AlanBell> indeed, so a town shouldn't look like that then
<dwatkins> I have enough issue with random people on Facebook, let alone selling things to random people on Facebook.
<mungbean> its not random if you go to their house
<popey> they should change it to a page
<dwatkins> mungbean: I wouldn't go to any random person's house ;)
<AlanBell> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Farnham/108322399188757?fref=ts so is this something I should like?
<popey> they should go to https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=213602951994043 and fix it to be a page
<AlanBell> so pages you like, groups you join and people you friend
<redtape|renegade> oh yes, AlanBell I guess that idea of sending me the discs, left over, was a bit too big a wishlist ?
<popey> yes
 * popey reported that one
<AlanBell> redtape|renegade: ah heck, let me sort that out
<redtape|renegade> it's ok .. It's just the IoMLUG guy is on the radio giving out discs in 2 weeks .. and we don't have any ..
<redtape|renegade> Wow .. just heard 'open source' in a real song .. at 1:05MINS :::: http://open.spotify.com/track/58cCnMoXzeQNEX6m3aCwbW :::: 'Best leave it if you don't have Spotify.
<MartijnVdS> wow
<MartijnVdS> I had something that started with "indicator-session" taking up *26GB* of RAM and swap
<MartijnVdS> before it got murdered by the kernel
<popey> nice!
<popey> file a bug pls!
<popey> might be bug 575335
<lubotu3> bug 575335 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "indicator-applet uses extremely large amounts of memory" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575335
<MartijnVdS> I don't have a crash log
 * DJones wonders if 6 weeks is long enough for a website/messageboard to be started again after the original web host went bust, or whether it just shows a complete failure by the site administrators to have external backups and control over the site name
<mungbean> rarely have i seen a forum that has had backups
<mungbean> it might be too big a job to resuurect given busy lives
<MartijnVdS> DJones: if they're serious about it, their hoster going bust would give them ~1-2 days downtime
<MartijnVdS> at most
<DJones> mungbean: People actually pay to be members of the site
<DJones> MartijnVdS: My thoughts as well, I'd have thought a week at most
<mungbean> oh, a paid site is different
<mungbean> backups, and restore within a week
<MartijnVdS> unless it's some kind of paid warez forum or something
<MartijnVdS> then they deserve downtime
 * mungbean intrigued
<DJones> Heh, nope, just a sports club forum to discuss results etc
<mgdm> bigcalm: not ringing any bells
<bigcalm> mgdm: ah, there you are :)
<bigcalm> mgdm: ta. How about Simon Emms?
<mgdm> bigcalm: nope
<bigcalm> mgdm: more people need to be on IRC!
<mgdm> hehe
<bigcalm> mgdm: ta. Trying to sniff out people who have applied recently
<beduzu> Hello i need help with my ubuntu partitions
<beduzu> is there anyone who can help me
<MartijnVdS> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<popey> beduzu: wassup?
<beduzu> i need some help with ubuntu partitions
<MartijnVdS> beduzu: can you describe the problem you're having with ubuntu partitions?
 * MartijnVdS feels like ELIZA (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)
<beduzu> Yes i made clean installation over my windiws partition for ubuntu and them i made my other partition when it was all of my information for swap and now when i log in i cant see my partitions with all of my information
<MartijnVdS> beduzu: so you installed Ubuntu and selected "Wipe disk and replace"?
<beduzu> well i choose something else
<beduzu> and then i install it and formated the partition with my windows but i needed a swap partition
<beduzu> so i choose my other hard partition for the swap and on this other partition was all of my data but now when i log in on ubuntu i can only see the partition when it was installed ubuntu
<MartijnVdS> if you format a partition, it will become empty; everything on it is lost
<MartijnVdS> beduzu: can you put the output of "fdisk -l" on pastebin?
<MartijnVdS> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beduzu> the swap partition is inactive and i cant use it
<beduzu> nothing is happening when i write fdisk -l
<MartijnVdS> beduzu: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<MartijnVdS> it will run it as superuser (root), which has enough rights to read partition tables
<beduzu> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beduzu> !pastebin Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x7c12e647     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<lubotu3> beduzu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beduzu> how does pastebin works
<beduzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817497/
<beduzu> did you see
<diddledan> so if I'm reading that right beduzu has a 500GB SWAP partition?
<beduzu> yes that was my drive with all of my information and now i cant see in after i isntalled ubuntu
<diddledan> whichever partition you set as swap will get overwritten by the installer. a swap partition isn't meant to store files so it doesn't appear in the tree
<beduzu> you mean all of my data on that drive is gone now
<diddledan> quite probably. you can try running something like photorec from an external disc to try to recover as much as is still present physically, but filenames and things like that will all be mangled
<diddledan> and likely anything you recover will be corrupt
<beduzu> if i return to windows is there a chance my files will be there
<beduzu> because i didnt format the swap partition
<popey> it's not looking hopeful
<diddledan> you can try resetting the partition id to 7 to be able to boot it but I'm not expecting it to work
<beduzu> i am so screwed up
<beduzu> is there a way at least to find is there is something on this partition
<diddledan> you can try in the terminal something along the lines of: `sudo swapoff /dev/sda2 && mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt` which if it still has a valid filesystem will mount it to /mnt
<diddledan> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt
<diddledan> forgot the sudo
<beduzu> which one should i write first
<diddledan> just use: sudo swapoff && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt
<popey> i would not be inclined to try to mount a filesystem read-write, which I hoped to recover data from
<popey> maybe mount readonly
<diddledan> good point, popey
<beduzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817550/
<diddledan> in which case add "-o ro" to the mount command
<diddledan> meh, I can't type for poo
<diddledan> sudo swapoff /dev/sda2 && mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda2
<diddledan> I missed a bit in the command beduzu , try with the one I just typed
<beduzu> throws error only boot can do that
<beduzu> root i mean not boot
<diddledan> oh ffs fingers!
<diddledan> sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda2 /mnt
<diddledan> sudo makes you root
<beduzu> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<diddledan> in that case then the filesystem is gone
<bigcalm> I thought you could have mount detect the fs type?
<diddledan> you'll be unable to use it in windows or linux in that state
<diddledan> bigcalm: it's a swap partition
<bigcalm> Oh
<bigcalm> This is what I get for stepping half way into a convo
<diddledan> a 500GB swap partition, but a swap partition nontheless :-)
<bigcalm> Wow
<beduzu> so this part of the drive i cant use anymore
<beduzu> can i change it back to NTFS
<beduzu> please dont tell that i screwed up my hard drive
<popey> your physical drive is almost certainly fine
<popey> can't say the same about the data on it
<beduzu> uf
<beduzu> and i was so excited about ubuntu
<popey> Ubuntu is still exciting. With or without your data ㋛
<beduzu> :D
<beduzu> i really like this os and i want to learn it to get familiar with linux and so on
<beduzu> i will try tomorrow again with windows and if my data is gone i guess i switch to ubuntu
<beduzu> which version is better to have i installed 13.04 i think and there is 12 something
<popey> 13.04 and 12.04 are both good
<popey> personally I'm on 13.04
<beduzu> do you have gmail so i can add you for further communication i will need someone with knowledge like you
<popey> well..
<popey> it's easier to either drop back here or go to http://askubuntu.com/ and ask your question there
<popey> it's not very scalable for everyone to just have my email address
<beduzu> i see
<beduzu> well thank you for the help and info
<AlanBell> we tried to clone popey, but the technology just isnt there yet
<beduzu> :D
<MartijnVdS> where's TheOpenSourcerer if you want to thank him :P
<AlanBell> he will be around tomorrow
<AlanBell> I am off to Brussels tomorrow
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/12/how-to-install-openerp-7-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ is proving very useful :)
<AlanBell> ah cool!
<beduzu> you guys work on ubuntu i mean i am using a lot of windows apps for my work i am in search marketing area can i be able to work on ubuntu as well
<AlanBell> I am off to brussels tomorrow for the openERP user conference MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Oh cool :) I think I might have increased the user count by then
<AlanBell> beduzu: there are loads of business applications that run on Ubuntu, we work with a bunch of web based applications
<diplo> evening all
<diplo> MartijnVdS: Private jobs for openerp?
<MartijnVdS> diplo: My brothers and their brewery :)
<diplo> Oh nice, I used Alans set up for a friends new business
<diplo> But they decided against the business in the end, would like a project to play some more
<diplo> popey: Are you about ?
<popey> i am
<diplo> I read your post about tt-rss the other day, was more interested in the lxc/juju part.. was just wondering are they easy to use set up ?
<popey> yes
<popey> setting up on your local machine for only local access is very easy
<popey> if you want it shared (as I did) it's a little more complex, but not much
<diplo> Basically want to test a few things and wondering if it's the best way, can't see the need for virtualisation stuff yet, do i need virtual extensions for it to work. reading the server guide atm
<popey> no
<popey> its not virtualisation really
<popey> its more like chroot
<popey> AIUI
<diplo> I basically want to try a few webhosting panels on one machine but it doesn't support virtualisation
<popey> oh, lxc would be fine for that
<diplo> And after seeing your post I thought it may be worth a try ( with the network access part )
<diplo> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/lxc.html
<diplo> A good guide to follow ?
<popey> way more complex than i did ☻
<popey> but yeah, sure ☻
<diplo> oh it's a lot easier than that, only quickly scanning atm going to try at work tomorrow
<diplo> That makes me happier then :D
<diplo> thanks btw :)
<popey> np
<diplo> heh sad, I'm doing it now and it's work!
<diplo> :P
<diplo> Got myself interested
<popey> ☻
<knightwise> hey guys
<MartijnVdS> \o knightwise
<knightwise> small question i just created a new user in ubuntu , but he doesnt seam to have cool stuff like shell history and stuff.
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: how did you create the user?
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: adduser or useradd?
<knightwise> useradd
<ali1234> you probably want the other one
<MartijnVdS> useradd is the low-level one
<MartijnVdS> adduser has some more fluff around it (copies /etc/skel, for instance, and knows about uid ranges)
<knightwise> ah , but i have created the user allready.
<MartijnVdS> you can remove them again
<knightwise> so i just need to give him the same shell I have
<knightwise> (like the default shell)
<knightwise> are you sure I won't delete his home directory ?
<diddledan> sudo chsh username
<diddledan> or as the user itself just chsh
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: you can always back up the homedir and password hash
<knightwise> diddledan: i'll try the chsh
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: also, copy everything (including hidden files) /etc/skel/ to ~
<knightwise> whats the default shell again in ubuntu /bin/bash ?
<MartijnVdS> for normal users, I think so, yes
<knightwise> hmmm. tried the chsh .. but the user appears to have to shell history (like arrow up for the last command and displaying his username)
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: grep ^username: /etc/passwd
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: I think the shell is OK
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: it's just that the default RC files aren't copies by useradd
<MartijnVdS> (as they are by adduser)
<knightwise> Got it !
<knightwise> :)
<knightwise> chsh /bin/bash astromech :)
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: for next time, adduser+deluser ("de luser"!) > useradd+userdel
<knightwise> MartijnVdS: :) thanx , will adduser also create the home dir ?
<mungbean> heard about the centos dojo in aldershot> looks good
<mungbean> popey: AlanBell might be interested
<popey> I have.
<mungbean> might ask work if they will let me go on work time
<mungbean> bit of a beast of journey round m25 on a fri morning though
<popey> from where?
<mungbean> junction 25
<popey> is that essex?
<mungbean> almost.
<mungbean> 12 o'clock on the m25 clock
<popey> directhex: how do you make monodevelop _not_ autocomplete a word?
<popey> oh, click outside rather than press enter
<directhex> you want to turn off intellisense?
<popey> no, i wanted for one occasion to type something and it not autofill
<popey> but the reason for this was because I had not defined the object
<popey> if I had, this would not be a problem ☻
<popey> so fixed ㋛
<mungbean> firefox beating chrome for performance :-|
<mungbean> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-27-firefox-21-opera-next,3534-12.html
<daftykins> mungbean: why's that bad? because of how bad firefox seems to be on Linux?
<popey> Muhahah! Just made my first cross platform game \o/
<daftykins> :o
<awilkins> TBH, Chromium crashed so much for me recently that I switched back to FF
<popey> Windows, Ubuntu, Android, OSX and potentially iOS \o/
<awilkins> Not just one process either, the whole stack
<popey> chromium hasn't crashed for me for months
<popey> and i have zillions of tabs open
<popey> actually thats not true, it locked up on friday but i blame the google hangout plugin
<diplo> awilkins: Me to, I do use both but more so FF recently
<diplo> It's also using more resources now, makes fans go with same tabs in FF it hasn't been
<awilkins> I get this thing where it half-opens a new tab and then refuses to open any more
<diplo> Sure it's to do with G+ tab
<daftykins> i tend to run signed into gmail with Chrome, then browse with firefox so my actions aren't tied to my account
<hamitron> hmm
<hamitron> daftykins, scary how there is reason and logic to that
<hamitron> :/
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> sorry to beat a dead horse for anyone that's seen me rant about this before
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/P4RfyeM,6ge6fjv,JbOlygV,dAmT9wq,if8WI0P,TSOT2x7
<daftykins> but if anyone has any suggestions as to what could cause the funky colours on an attempt at swapping an LCD screen on a samsung laptop there, i'd be interested
<daftykins> i'm getting close to having to give up and give it back to my mates sister and say i can't work it out
<hamitron> what funky colours?
<hamitron> ;)
<daftykins> :D
<popey> hmm. the usb dongle for my mouse shows up as a joystick in linux
<popey> which is annoying
<popey> as this pushes the real joystick onto /dev/input/js1
<hamitron> :/
<redtape|renegade> popey, Go on - Wats this game , then ?
<popey> haha, and the touchpoint on the keyboard also shows up as a joystick!
<hamitron> js2?
<popey> redtape|renegade: oh, just a little demo play thing to make sure it all works. will make something actually playable a bit later
<popey> yeah
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834514
<popey> check that lunacy out
<redtape|renegade> mmm .. is it a Unity engine game ?
<popey> ya
<popey> they made it so you can spit out binaries for android and ios for free now
<popey> previously you had to pay for an extra
<redtape|renegade> I hope to see it in the chrome browser store, sometime then ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah, export to chrome too!
<popey> not tried that
<redtape|renegade> well, i played a unity fps yesterday.
<daftykins> are the tools to make these games easy?
<popey> there's a bit of a learning curve
<popey> but it's actually pretty easy once you get going
<popey> and loads of tutorials online
<redtape|renegade> good luck popey.
<popey> heh thanks
<popey> it's just a spare time play thing
<popey> was somewhat amazed you can easily spit out an .apk for android and it just worked on my phone
<daftykins> :)
<hamitron> I can't seem to even get ubuntu running smoothly these days, so decided I'm a newb who should not look into anything beyond word processing
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> is your hardware old school or something?
<hamitron> no
<daftykins> i've not even run bare-metal desktop Ubuntu since 10.04.2 or so
<hamitron> well, quad core cpu, 8GB memory
<daftykins> sounds like my desktop
<hamitron> I used to run lighter things, but I just don't feel like bothering or caring these days
<hamitron> so just go default
<hamitron> ;)
<popey> same as my laptop/desktop spec, both i7 quad core 8GB
<popey> both default ubuntu installs
<hamitron> this is amd phenom II
<popey> although running Windows right now to use Unity ☹
<daftykins> has anyone tried deepin? i put it in a VM the other day
<popey> not I
<popey> saw a video about it recently
<daftykins> it's a chinese distro though, i don't feel i can trust it XD
<hamitron> I blame web browsers for EVERYTHING
<daftykins> popey: yeah from that LAS vid :)
<popey> like we can trust american ones
<daftykins> hehehe
<popey> no, spatry
<daftykins> what's that?
<popey> a guy who calls himself spatry, he does distro review videos
<popey> i sometimes jump on a G+ hangout with him and some others and shoot the breeze
<daftykins> ah right
<hamitron> is there actually a light distro that "just works"?
<popey> it's funny, there's so many people making linux distro review videos
<popey> crunchbang
<hamitron> may give it a go
<hamitron> I had decided to remove ubuntu and install win 8 pro
<popey> it's pretty lightweight
<hamitron> but can't bring myself to do it
<popey> i dual boot ubuntu and win7 on both my machines
<popey> can't see myself using win8 unless "forced" to
<hamitron> I've never liked win7, so it doesn't have a lot to live up to
<hamitron> in fact, the last version of windows I liked was win2k
<daftykins> i'll try 8.1 with a proper program to put the original start menu on it at some point
<hamitron> :/
<daftykins> but imo 7 is great
<popey> 7 is ok. I dont have many issues with it
<popey> other than performance is terrible and it refuses to suspend
<hamitron> shame ubuntu 8.04 is "dead"
<popey> shame DOS + Win 98 are dead ㋛
<hamitron> yeh
<hamitron> :)
<popey> happy days with config.sys
 * popey glazes over
<hamitron> but 8.04 was the time I felt everything was "right".... worked well, and easy enough for new users
<daftykins> performance terrible? really?
<hamitron> I'd have agreed with popey on that, till I installed the default ubuntu 12.04
<hamitron> ;)
<daftykins> i've not encountered issues with 7 other than when it's been on dire hardware, but even then it performs quite admirably given little
<redtape|renegade> popey: dos dead (?) .. freedos never took off , then ?
<popey> heh
<popey> i have trouble with chrome + flash on windows which i don't on ubuntu
<redtape|renegade> nevermind.
<popey> which seems deeply wrong (but right of course)
<popey> you can still buy Dell laptops with freedos pre-installed
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i noticed that super cheap Lenovo Q190 comes with FreeDOS
<hamitron> oh, ubuntu > windows for ease of use now, for sure
<daftykins> the £150 celeron tiny thing
<daftykins> i've never attempted to give ubuntu to any - casual users to know
<daftykins> so many of the people i encounter chain themselves to MS Office
<hamitron> my Father loves it
<hamitron> just painful for me watching him slooooooooooowly type
<hamitron> ;)
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> sure but is there understanding behind that 'love' ? :)
<AlanBell> my dad loves it too, especially shotwell
<AlanBell> rhythmbox doesn't do the ipad sync well enough apparently
<hamitron> daftykins, he understands it just works and feels faster than windows
<hamitron> but he mostly does web browsing
<AlanBell> and there is better software for ripping vinyl to MP3 on windows, that looks at the track gaps and chops it up into separate tracks correctly
<daftykins> most people i encounter's perception of computer speed is more internet access responsiveness and thus out of the PCs control, assuming it has a good connection to their router
<hamitron> daftykins, this is the same machine dual booting
<AlanBell> yeah, it did help that I gave him a big hardware upgrade at the same time as the xp > ubuntu upgrade
<daftykins> hamitron: i'm talking generally
<hamitron> yeh
<hamitron> :)
<daftykins> hehe i can't stand using anyones system with a mechanical HDD these days :D
<daftykins> too spoilt by lovely SSDs everywhere
<AlanBell> me too
<AlanBell> can't go back
<popey> hehe
<popey> i have a friend who refuses to use SSDs
<popey> not reliable enough for him yet
<popey> (yet he uses btrfs)
<AlanBell> hdd is far too noisy
<AlanBell> I had a play with a chromebook pixel at the weekend
<AlanBell> it is *lovely*
<daftykins> popey: in fairness i had my Intel X25M 160GB go wonky. i could make win7 BSOD / reset if it read a certain area. support told me to secure erase before RMA and sadly that fixed it :( but of course i had to reinstall to find out
<hamitron> actually, thinking about it..... his machine runs ubuntu faster than mine.... something must be wrong
<hamitron> most likely user error on my part maybe
<popey> blimey
<daftykins> so i can understand some hesitancy - but yeah the benefits are too great to ignore
<AlanBell> just need the next generation ARM powered chromebook that runs cold and silent all day with an epic screen resolution
<popey> yeah, i backup religiously
<daftykins> ah wait i tell a lie, it didn't BSOD or reset - instantly - it just totally froze first :)
<hamitron> I haven't gone SSD yet :/
<daftykins> mouse pointer would move, some browsers would even carry on working
<daftykins> but the OS had frozen behind
<popey> AlanBell: why arm?
<daftykins> hamitron: missing out!
<popey> haswell has got that now
<popey> the new macbook air does ~12 hours
<ali1234> ARM chips don't run cold
<ali1234> neither do batteries for that matter
<popey> i expect other ultrabooks to come along to match it, for those that hate apple
<hamitron> daftykins, keep playing with the idea.... but £70 for 120GB..... I'd rather get another 2TB hdd
<hamitron> I'm always struggling for storage space
<hamitron> :/
<daftykins> heh
<popey> DELETE
<daftykins> hoarding data is certainly tempting
<popey> Ooh, it's OOOOOYAAAAA oclock
<hamitron> too true
<daftykins> i should know, got 4.75TB of the stuff :(
<hamitron> but once you start hoarding, how do you fix the issue?
<daftykins> heh in my case i built larger and larger RAID arrays
<hamitron> yeh, exactly
<hamitron> haha
<daftykins> but that requires continual great investment
<hamitron> I don't do RAID
<daftykins> so it's ok if you can drop a grand or two on it every say, 5 years
<hamitron> I tend to get 2 new drives at once, use 1 for data, and another for backup
<hamitron> but then as I struggle, I run out of space.... so remove some of the data off the backups
<popey> wow, the Ouya update process is pretty funny
 * popey takes pictures
<hamitron> then I always get a hdd failure
<daftykins> :o
<hamitron> then the same cycle is repeated
<daftykins> HDDs seem terrible now =|
<hamitron> yeh
<AlanBell> well I am kind of assuming the ARM chromebook would be a bit cheaper, a bit more battery life and a bit cooler, but maybe not
<daftykins> seems to only be WD that offer 3+ year warranties?
<hamitron> I'm not happy with ANY storage atm
<AlanBell> less cpu grunt, but I don't need that really
<hamitron> daftykins, WD give you more if you splash the cash, basically
<daftykins> with the extensions?
<daftykins> or with the RE lines?
<hamitron> black has 5 years iirc
<popey> OMG! Kainy on the OuYA
<popey> you can stream games from a PC to the telly
<daftykins> yeah but black is more performance orientated
<hamitron> aye
<daftykins> i still don't see that ouya getting far
<hamitron> what I want... is 2TB+ optical storage
<hamitron> re-writable
<popey> daftykins: its great for emulation if nothing else ☻
<daftykins> a new medium doesn't guarantee better reliability though
<hamitron> true
<AlanBell> I am still waiting for my somewhat pointless parallela board
<daftykins> popey: how's that? does it run older-system games?
<popey> yes
<hamitron> but we need new, large reliable and convenient
<popey> gameboy, ds, n64, c64 etc
<daftykins> AlanBell: is that something akin to a beagle/arduino?
<AlanBell> more of a raspberry pi, with a weird parallel processing chip attached to it
<AlanBell> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adapteva/parallella-a-supercomputer-for-everyone
<popey> have they not been shipped yet?
<AlanBell> nope
<popey> i thought they had, oh ☹
<AlanBell> the epiphany thing is more like a GPU than a CPU
<AlanBell> can't really see the point of it
<daftykins> omw i'm being forced to scroll through a tiny list and find the exact model # of this laptop on samsung's support site before i can email in
<AlanBell> however it will be a nice little dual core ARM board, even if I never do anything with the parallel bit
<daftykins> phew found it on ~page 20+
<daftykins> well, just wrote to Samsung asking if they can tell me how to buy a compatible replacement screen for this laptop :D
<daftykins> here's hoping i get someone useful
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-02
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<knightwise> hey bro
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> morning knightwise and MooDoo
<BigRedS> Gooood Morning!
<brobostigon> morning BigRedS
<BigRedS> morning brobostigon! How's things?
<brobostigon> BigRedS: tired and this recent heat has hurt my eczema, will be an interest drum lesson this afternoon. and you?
<BigRedS> bit knackered. Seemed to spend my entire commute stationary
<BigRedS> thogh I did somehow arrive, so that must be at least a bit of an illusion
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> oh dear.
<mungbean> maybe you were stationary and the world revolved
<BigRedS> Haha
<dwatkins> I usually don't move relative to my bike on the way to work.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: not even a little?
<dwatkins> my legs move, but I don't move forwards or backwards in relation to the bike itself
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: you don't even slide a little on your saddle?
<BigRedS> well, when you stop you probably get off towards the front of it
<MartijnVdS> (velcro saddle?)
<brobostigon> avoids a sore bum, wiggling alittle.
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: I try not to, over all the motion cancels out, as I'll move forwards and backwards
<JamesTai1> Good morning all, happy UFO Day! :-D
<MartijnVdS> JamesTai1: As we say in Dutch: "Je ziet ze vliegen!"
<SuperMatt> UFO day?:
<SuperMatt> how peculiar!
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: they finally noticed you
<SuperMatt> uh-oh
<SuperMatt> my Kree powers were the result of an accident, I'm not really an alien!
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: suuure
<SuperMatt> http://tumblr.supermatt.net/post/54362668414/you-can-call-me-princess-sparklefists <- In case you're confused, I finished my Captain Marvel hoodie last night. Turns out the internet of comic fans loved it
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, "You something something fly!"?
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: it basically means "You're out of it"
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: but yes, literal translation would be "You see them fly"
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, literal translations are often more funny than the intended meanings. :)
<hoover> Morning all
<popey> captain who?
<SuperMatt> Captain Marvel
<SuperMatt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ms._Marvel#2010s
<JamesTait> SuperMatt, I thought popey *was* Captain Marvel! ;)
<SuperMatt> JamesTait: nope, it's me now
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> SWOOOSH!
<bigcalm> Not a good morning?
<DJones> Hmh, just came across this http://nvonews.com/2013/07/02/new-aakash-tablet-to-come-with-7-inch-display-ubuntu-android-jb-os-rs-3k-price/
<DJones> Will that be the first tablet to come with Ubuntu as a manufacturer installed o/s
<redtape|renegade> Moining .. Late start today .. did I miss anything ?
<BigRedS> it's UFO day
<BigRedS> that's the important thing to remember
<mungbean> didn't firefox used to all you to bookmark all tabs?
 * redtape|renegade realizes he doesn't even have a tea - saucer 'to fly' atall .( BigRedS ) & hasn't used one since he graduated from Sunday School and shared tea in the back room.
<BigRedS> mungbean: I don't understand the question
<mungbean> didn't firefox used to allow you to bookmark all open tabs?
<mungbean> seem to have lsot my ability to ctrl-W
<mungbean> :(
<BigRedS> Oh! No idea
<BigRedS> I've recently managed to  ad ^W to ^A,backspace as key combinations I try to use in firefox when really I shouldn't :/
<redtape|renegade> mungbean: Have you tried Ctrl +F4  .. http://mzl.la/161o5Xc
<redtape|renegade>                            ^ ?
<HoT|2fC^> anyone used pfSense?
<HoT|2fC^> and turned there old PC into a Router?
<popey> many moons ago
<mungbean> is it like ipcop
<HoT|2fC^> Do you burn it to a disc popey?
<popey> old PCs consume too much power these days
<popey> yes mungbean
<HoT|2fC^> mungbean not sure.
<HoT|2fC^> popey, that means ?
<mungbean> only do that kind of stuff at work
<HoT|2fC^> not good ?
<popey> so i use a "proper" router running dd-wrt
<popey> and openwrt
<HoT|2fC^> :o
<mungbean> as popey says
<HoT|2fC^> So could I not use it for home use
<HoT|2fC^> gaming etc..
<HoT|2fC^> browsing.
<popey> You could.
<popey> I don't.
<HoT|2fC^> porting my game servers.
<HoT|2fC^> ah ok ok
<popey> ah, dunno about that
<HoT|2fC^> Well thats you your old skool ;)
<HoT|2fC^> ah right ok
<mungbean> "porting" your game servers?
<HoT|2fC^> mungbean
<HoT|2fC^> well
<HoT|2fC^> Firewalls
<HoT|2fC^> Services?
<mungbean> you mean allowing external connections from the internet
<HoT|2fC^> so it shows
<popey> please type full sentences HoT|2fC^
<HoT|2fC^> yes
<popey> not
<popey> one
<redtape|renegade> Apparently there's a pfSense book ... http://amzn.com/0979034280
<popey> word
<mungbean> yeah, def worth looking at openwrt/dd-wrt/tomat
<popey> per
<popey> line
<HoT|2fC^> Sorry popey, I a idiot for that :(
<mungbean> youth of today ..
<HoT|2fC^> mungbean :(
 * HoT|2fC^ goes in #kidsthesedays
<HoT|2fC^> :-)
<popey> I used to run ipcop on an old dell computer, but these days it's just as easy to flash a real router.
<popey> You get the benefit that it has multiple network interfaces too
<popey> and less noise, lower power, more reliable.
<mungbean> i've never actually owned a home wireless router than can do openwrt. although done it at work for various dev projects
<HoT|2fC^> ah nice popey nice! so could I flash my Netgear Router with pfSense??
<mungbean> which model?
<popey> I have two, one runs dd-wrt, one runs openwrt, both netgear wndr3700
<HoT|2fC^> Ermm, mungbean its a DGN2000
<HoT|2fC^> Wireless N Router.
<popey> Didn't know you could put pfsense on a router.
<HoT|2fC^> I didnt this is why I ask :D
<popey> I thought pfsense was just for old PCs
<popey> and googling seems to agree with me
<HoT|2fC^> I think it is, but im just treying to find a easy way round it ;)
<mungbean> you want an easy router?
<mungbean> doesn't have to be pfsense?
<HoT|2fC^> well not really no.... just someone on here said to try it.
<HoT|2fC^> CS something he was called.
<HoT|2fC^> he not here anymore I dont thing... unless its C-S-B sorry to disturb u
<popey> dd-wrt is easy
<popey> and supported on lots of devices
<mungbean> although is it supported on dgn2000 ?
<HoT|2fC^> Ah I will look into it :) ah nice.
<HoT|2fC^> I want to have it wirelesssly to
<popey> yours isn't supported though
<popey> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<mungbean> failzors
<popey> oh thats a dsl router
<popey> I dont think dd-wrt supports any DSL routers, only plain routers.
<HoT|2fC^> No, this is why popey this is my plan... in my basement I want to make a pfSense router from an old IBM PC that my uncle has given me! then it will be connected to the phoneline and configured running off powerline so I can accesss it upstairs!
<HoT|2fC^> I will be connecting a second PC down in the basement with private game servers for me and friends.
<HoT|2fC^> and remote acesss it all from above
<HoT|2fC^> get my driff?
<popey> I do indeed.
<popey> sounds like a plan
<HoT|2fC^> It is stan ;)
<mungbean> who pays the electricity bills?
<HoT|2fC^> will it cost alot ?
<mungbean> PC always on costs around $1 per day
<popey> given he has game servers running.. i doubt it will make much difference
<HoT|2fC^> 2 pcs on 24/7 in basement then mine!
<HoT|2fC^> 3 PCs in total, my elecy is good an new so wont be any delays or anything wrong with the meter :)
<HoT|2fC^> Can't see it being that much :\
<mungbean> over a year it will cost you a lot less to buy a cheap wireless router (a few watts only to run)
<HoT|2fC^> mungbean, yeah true.
<HoT|2fC^> but wheres the fun in that?
<HoT|2fC^> ha!
<mungbean> the fun is putting dd-wrt or openwrt on a device :D
<popey> Indeed.
<popey> Mine have been rock solid for months
<HoT|2fC^> so I can do that with my device? the Netgear DGN2000 :\
<BigRedS> mungbean: everyone has to have a go at repurposing a PC into a router at some point I think
<HoT|2fC^> sure popey said its not supported :\
<BigRedS> it's only by doing that that you realise it's far more hassle than it's worth
<popey> BigRedS: true ☻
<mungbean> BigRedS: sure, as a summer project..then you buy the deivce after :D
<HoT|2fC^> lol bigcalm
<mungbean> also, spinning disks fail..especially on old PC. so might get to do it twice!
<HoT|2fC^> oops BigRedS :)
<BigRedS> it's like making a home fileserver. Then you realise that fixing mdraid is something you should only do when someone is paying you to and you buy a raid-in-a-box
<mungbean> but not a drobo
<BigRedS> hah, no, not any more
<redtape|renegade> OT : Firefox OS has hit the EU :: http://liliputing.com/2013/07/first-firefox-os-smartphones-hit-germany-spain.html  ::
<BigRedS> though they'll all be proprietary
<HoT|2fC^> BigRedS I understand but thats the most fun part:D I love keeping busy.
<mungbean> unless you buy two of them
<mungbean> worst thing i ever bought was a maxtor "NAS"
<mungbean> bought two for our cheapskate company in a small satellite office
<HoT|2fC^> reaally mungbean? I my uncle has a Netgear NAS works wonders
<mungbean> fans died, overheated, failed. epic fail
<mungbean> mega slow
<HoT|2fC^> oww :(
<mungbean> 1gb eth port, but ran sloooooooooow
<HoT|2fC^> mmm what drives ?
<HoT|2fC^> My unc uses those Seagates.
<mungbean> 2 maxtor in RAID 1
<HoT|2fC^> maxtor fail alot Ive noticed...
<mungbean> yes
 * HoT|2fC^ used to hear... click click click (KNOK) then it would go BOOOM!
<HoT|2fC^> joys of Maxtor ;)
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: at least it doesn't go *SCREEEEEEEEEECH*
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: and then *GRIIIIIIND*
<ali1234> or sssssSSSSSSSsssssssSSSSSSSSSsssssssssSSSSSSSSS-KADONK
<davmor2> Morning all
<mgdm> or VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
 * mungbean checks
<mungbean> still morning
<redtape|renegade> my computer switched off the fuse box this morning .. all I heard at 6am was a 'clunk'.
<mungbean> adobe site says my installed adobe plugin is out of date
<mungbean> its the latest ubuntu one 11.2.x
<popey> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ that page?
<popey> 11.2.202.291 according to that page
<popey> 11.7 for other platforms
<ali1234> !info blender precise
<lubotu3> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.62-1 (precise), package size 20658 kB, installed size 52038 kB
<ali1234> hmm you'd think that would be new enough but no, apparently it's python api is very different
<brobostigon> !info blender unstable
<lubotu3> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.63a-1 (unstable), package size 21957 kB, installed size 55328 kB
<ali1234> 13.04 has 2.66a
<ali1234> ooo a bug
<ali1234> what's that package that helps you when you run a command that isn't installed called?
<ali1234> running "i686-w64-mingw32-g++" suggests to install thew wrong package on precise...
<SuperMatt> oh those touch devs, they're so clever
<SuperMatt> kudos for not having to unlock the phone for something that doesn't use private data
<popey> ali1234: command-not-found ?
<ali1234> yeah and it's already reported
<ali1234> can you try running "i686-w64-mingw32-g++" on something recent and tell me what package it says to install?
<ali1234> assuming you don't have it installed already of course :)
<ali1234> the bug report is one of those "multiple things are broken" ones where it's not clear which part is actually fixed
<ali1234> actually you can run it directly
<ali1234> but it is too smart for it's own good and knows i alread have the binary installed
<ali1234> ok it's really fixed on raring... cool
<popey> The program 'i686-w64-mingw32-g++' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<popey> sudo apt-get install g++-mingw-w64-i686
<ali1234> yeah that's the correct package
<ali1234> on precise it says to install gcc-mingw-w64
<ali1234> cos they split the package and didn't update command-not-foud
 * ali1234 is setting up continuous integration on raceworld private source repo
<popey> nice
<ali1234> ironically the win32 build was much easier to get going
<ali1234> linux build is complaining about 101 X11/opengl includes that you don't get on an ubuntu server by default
<redtape|renegade> OT : Something for dinner .. #football .. :: https://plus.google.com/u/0/115240799014773651633/posts/TMh4DrHpG1g  ::
<celesteh> hello, i am using the file browser thing to mount a shared folder on my friend's apple computer. i need to find the path to the mount point in the file system. does anybody have any idea where it might be?  i've tried .gvfs and it doesn't seem to be there
<bigcalm> celesteh: have a look in /media/<your username>
<celesteh> bigcalm, it doesn't seem to be there
<bigcalm> Maybe somebody else can help then :)
<mungbean> does it show when you type mount
<ali1234> it will be in gvfs
<ali1234> ~/.gvfs/
<celesteh> i don't see it when i type mount
<ali1234> yeah you won't because gvfs is one big pseudo filesystem
<celesteh> it shows up as mounted in the file browser, but when i click on it, it tells me there's a broken pipe and it's not in .gvfs, so it seems to not actually be mounting correctly
<ali1234> pretty typical unfortunately
 * mungbean watches oprah bees for a lol
<popey> heh
<dwatkins> bees!
<mungbean> http://i.imgur.com/PZTxs38.gif
<mungbean> lol
<dwatkins> :(
<popey> whenever anyone says BEES! it reminds me of a mitchell & webb sketch
<mgdm> reminds me first of Eddie Izzard
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/clips/p003h619/mitchell_webb_mitchell_and_webb_big_brother_david_firth_celebrity_fame_zeppelin/
<popey> properly love that sketch
<bigcalm> Love that
<celesteh> gah, mount_afp is giving me a core dump :(
<celesteh> ok, i seem to have now successfully mounted my friend's drive, but i still can't find the mount point in the file system
<popey> celesteh: you wont
<celesteh> so how do i cd to the mounted folder?
<popey> you can't
<celesteh> i have a script that needs to write to the shared folder, so a normal file path would really be very helpful
<popey> you navigate in the gui
<popey> you need to mount it manually if you want to do that
<celesteh> the gui has mounted it someplace, though?
<popey> nope
<celesteh> mounting manually via mount_afp says: Could not connect, never got a response to getstatus, Connection timed out
<celesteh> how can the gui do stuff if it's not mounted?
<popey> nautilus via gvfs mounts it internally
<popey> aha, found it
<popey>  /run/user/<username>/gvfs
<popey> under there
<SuperMatt> I remember when everything was under /home/<username>/.gvfs
<SuperMatt> I don't quite understand the change
<popey> i remember when it was all under /media
<SuperMatt> let me guess, you could see everything that other people had mounted
<SuperMatt> so /media/porn\ on\ server1
<shauno> curious, do you normally mount entire disks of porn on machines that have several concurrent users?
<SuperMatt> I wouldn't say I normally do that, no
<SuperMatt> but it's a possibility that some might
<shauno> I sometimes worry that the heavy focus on separating users is going to start missing the big picture when it comes to security
<popey> que?
<popey> surely separating users is exactly what you want for security
<shauno> well, like the popular position that linux is more secure than windows because malware can't get root to do anything useful
<popey> quite glad our family nexus 7 has multi-user setup
<shauno> I tend to think root is the last thing it needs.
<celesteh> thanks, popey
<davmor2> shauno: you need root to install anything that can affect the entire system is the point
<shauno> that's the bit I think is a kinda 80s mindset
<celesteh> when I cd to /run/user/celesteh/gvfs and type cd, it seems to just hang
<celesteh> ... going to reboot
<shauno> you can setup a C&C bot without root, a spam drone, harvest my cookies, read my email, keylog me logging into my bank.  attach yourself to my xinitrc with a fairly safe assumption that if my laptop's on, I'm logged in
<shauno> 'root' protects all the parts of the system I don't care about.  the stuff a reinstall can fix
<SuperMatt> root is normally disabled
<SuperMatt> so most people can't interactively get in to it
<BigRedS> shauno: yeah, but the same mechanism means that something you let in can only modify *your* things, and not any other non-root user's
<BigRedS> which is also a litle bit 1980s
<SuperMatt> if they have sudo access though, then they can do all  that stuff listed above
<SuperMatt> so removing root doesn't do anything
<shauno> BigRedS: I'm the only user on my laptop.  and that's not an unusual position
<BigRedS> well, early-2000s. I imagine lots of home PCs still have a few users
<BigRedS> shauno: yeah, that's what I was agreeing with :)
<BigRedS> the root thingy is _very_ appropriate on a server still, of course
<shauno> I'm not saying protecting root is a bad thing.  but it's not the be-all and end-all.  because most the stuff I actually care about on this machine is *mine*, not ubuntu's
<BigRedS> oh, yeah
<SuperMatt> BigRedS: yeah, it is, but some people still insist on having active root accounts
<BigRedS> I did miss the beginning of this conversation :)
<SuperMatt> I personally hate it
<BigRedS> SuperMatt: yeah, I do
<BigRedS> I don't think sudo offers any protection at all unless you've a set of users who need to elevate themselves to root for a defined set of jobs
<BigRedS> and most servers aren't run like that, and this cloudy one-vm-per-service model goes even further away from that
<SuperMatt> indeed
<BigRedS> so everyone ends up with ALL=(ALL) ALL in sudoers and at that point it's largely pointless. Except for making the username harder to guess
<SuperMatt> sure, but it does decrease the attack vector
<shauno> cloud can often make the username easier :/  eg, on amazon, I know the username is going to be 'ubuntu' for ubuntu images, ec2-user for redhat, etc
<BigRedS> yeah, and makes everything more hassle 'cause every command needs a sudo in front of it
<BigRedS> unless you sudo su
<SuperMatt> shauno: anyone who leaves the username as ubuntu deserves the problems they get ;)
<BigRedS> shauno: I'd assumed people's own AMIs used different names? Mine all had root :)
<shauno> still, I think the focus on protecting the OS (which is essentially disposable) rather than the user (which I actually care about) is kinda retro
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> but it's hard to protect the user without hindering them
<SuperMatt> shauno: except that you're thinking of the desktop space only
<SuperMatt> when I protect my servers, I wanna make sure it's *all* safe
<SuperMatt> but I also need to make sure that I can get to all the data for backups etc, which is where a root account comes in handy
<BigRedS> SuperMatt: surely all your data is read by non-root accounts, though?
<SuperMatt> well, yeah, but I don't wanna log in as www-data to grab my apache stuff, and then as mysql to grab mysql stuff
<BigRedS> Heh. As we're talking about this we've a customer whose had their login compromised and the attacker sudo su...
<celesteh> so is it possible to mount an afp with anything other than the nautilus gvfs thing? because this is just fail-tastic
<celesteh> gvfs mounts for like half a second and then silently disconnects
<celesteh> it won't even unmount successfully. this is doing nothing right
<czajkowski> folks may be interested in http://hackference.co.uk/
<mgdm> I know two people on that page, woo
<redtape|renegade> OT : I have no biscuits left , May turn to cannibalism, : I'll decide after watching John Snow.- CH4 News.
<Laney> i hate the way the google bell icon pings in
<Laney> distracts me every time
<dwatkins> my brother has superhuman abilities to ignore such notifications
<dwatkins> I can't help but click on them to make the number go away
<Laney> no, no number
<Laney> it just loads a second or so after the page does
<Laney> less than that even
<dwatkins> oh right, I tend to fire-and-forget with loading pages like Google plus - cmd+t, pl<return> *do something else*
<Laney> it's on the search result page too :(
<dwatkins> I just use the address bar for searching.
<ali1234> dwatkins: don't you find notify-osd incredibly annoying then?
<dwatkins> seat-of-the pants computing all the way here
<ali1234> since you can't make them go away?
<dwatkins> ali1234: osd?
<ali1234> you know, ubuntu notifications
<dwatkins> I don't know, I use fluxbox ;)
<ali1234> haha
<ali1234> well it probably works there
<ali1234> but that makes sense
<dwatkins> probably, I thought you could configure how long it stays etc.
<ali1234> not really
<ali1234> not without using the PPA
<dwatkins> I do need to set growl up to go away sometimes on my Mac, not sure what's best for that
<dwatkins> so it'll be fixed in a later version, then
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> the unofficial PPA with all the features that upstream won't accept
<dwatkins> oh
<Laney> oh slow cooker, how tasty your food
<shauno> the notifications to bug me.  they blur on mouseover, but it's not entirely obvious that they're trying to indicate your clicks "go through" them
<popey> \o/ slow cooker
 * popey had chilli today
<shauno> I just wish mine was easier to clean.  but it said not to put the ceramic in the dishwasher :(
<popey> put it on soak after cooking?
<popey> thats what i do, and give it a brush. it'll be fine in 30 mins
<shauno> I guess I haven't figured out how fragile it is yet.  a bit paranoid to put water in when it's hot
<popey> oh i dont put it _in_ water
<popey> but run hot water first, put it in the empty sink and then run hot water into it
<Laney> popey: snap
<Laney> i've never had a problem cleaning it
<Laney> although i did dishwash it last time :S
<shauno> perhaps I'm just lazy :)
<shauno> curious, is http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org dead intentionally?
<popey> yes
<shauno> fair enough.  just copying my feeds over to a new reader, and this one flags feeds that haven't updated in 10 weeks
<popey> handy
<shauno> unintentional, just abandoning google reader a day too late
<shauno> can't figure out why it won't take planet.gnome.org either :/  (appears to be an SSL issue)
<redtape|renegade> Well, that went well . NOT.
<redtape|renegade> I tried to boot the Arch_sys partition on the SDcard on the wm8650 netbook (£30 one)  and it wouldn't load .. just kicked into android .. initiate 'end-of-tether' protocol.
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-03
<redtape|renegade> Morning.. Not good dream about having a job selling mattresses: You don't wanna know. Coffee time !
<redtape|renegade> Awesome song : VLC streaming :: http://av.rasset.ie/av/live/radio/junior.m3u
<redtape|renegade> I hate mental dreams ..:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4MV9ORZf8w :: Loooks like I'm OT overdrive .. So I will keep it short today. BTW the above dream changes over to the kids channel at 7am. "J Lennox .. just keep going .. "
<redtape|renegade> **dream=stream...
<redtape|renegade> OT | Is anyone's spotify not streaming or loking up songs today ? Mine isn't.
<shauno> it's way too early for this.  I want some of whatever you're having!
<redtape|renegade> shauno: I'm just on a lashback of 1995 and some leftover Dominoes .. Morning ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smK28k7hmnY
<redtape|renegade> M~rning TheOpenSourcerer
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning
<redtape|renegade> Wow wat a great slogan I just thought of for ubuntu .. "Good Mir~ning , where do you want to flourish today ?"
<shauno> that's kinda '95 too eh?
<redtape|renegade> shauno: The slogan , the sentiment , the verve, j-lennox, or just plain nuts ? Which one ya refering too ?
<shauno> the slogan, instantly reminds me of win95's "where do you want to go today?"
<redtape|renegade> oh yeah , surething .. but it really comes from here ::: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-Vni2BLBXA ::
<redtape|renegade> bit old now .,. but ya right . we're always 5 years behind the buzzwords here ..
<redtape|renegade> screw this .. I need a mocha :: BRBack.
<redtape|renegade> shauno: Still there .. galwegian ?
<redtape|renegade> I did get a nice off to go to Galway last week from this filly :: http://bit.ly/16Ny0Sk :: but maybe that's nsfw ?
<redtape|renegade> **offer ..
<redtape|renegade> Anyone have a raspi Pi ?  Here's a way to make into a real computer board (ITX-size)  ..  http://kck.st/11ZquR1
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: a Raspberry Pi is a real computer :-p
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: OK . OK .. lets not be pedantic !
<dwatkins> hehe
<dwatkins> I use mine as a media player, although I think that's a neat idea, as the connectors on the Pi are a little tricky with the fact they're not all along one side, redtape|renegade.
<dwatkins> I also have another Pi at work that's essentially a temperature graphing server.
<ali1234> that's a pretty neat idea
<redtape|renegade> right , I see I see
<ali1234> raspberry pi is not and never will be a real computer though
<redtape|renegade> ali1234: Plz don't poke dwatkins .. he's not that pokeable.
<dwatkins> ali1234: I know, I was kidding :)
<dwatkins> you can use it as a desktop, but it's pretty cut-down
<dwatkins> looks like that Fairywren has a VGA adapter too
<dwatkins> considering the Pi uses ext4 and vfat filesystems, is it likely to suffer corruption if it gets switched off forcibly all the time whilst running Debian?
<ali1234> yes
<popey> morning
<ali1234> especially if you use SD cards
<MartijnVdS> \o
<popey> hah, that itx pi is amusing
<ali1234> the best solution would be to netboot it, but oh wait you can't
<popey> 40 quid
<popey> so that's what 30 quid for the pi, 40 quid for a board.
<dwatkins> not too bad for the price
<popey> how much does a low end itx board+cpu+ram go for/
<ali1234> about the same
<dwatkins> yeah, you can get a mini itx based PC for not much more
<popey> http://linitx.com/category/fanless-motherboards/139
<popey> yeah, not much
<ali1234> those are much more powerful too
<redtape|renegade> Just found my all time fav. game OST on C64 :: http://bit.ly/1aubYbT :: It plays in VLC and sold for £2 back then :: a total of £600,000 was sold.
<dwatkins> SID files for teh win
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<dwatkins> I really like F-Zero, was playing it yesterday on a SNES emulator.
<dwatkins> hoya brobostigon
<dwatkins> hiya, perhaps, even...
<brobostigon> morning dwatkins
<dwatkins> I can reccomend not going out and dancing lots in Doc Martens. The dancing is fine, but doing it wearing DMs is a really bad idea.
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: Blisters ?
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: yeah, only the one, somewhat strangely, but it's turned the back of my ankle into a meteor crater
<dwatkins> The wonders of modern medicine are helping - those Compeed plasters are pretty amazing
<feisar_> good morning
<SuperMatt> OW MY BRAINS http://www.draknek.org/games/BRICKbricksmashSMASH/
<MooDoo> hello all
<feisar_> hi
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: yo, dawg
<SuperMatt> hurrr
<dwatkins> SuperMatt: that's very meta, I like it (but I can't play it this early in the morning)
<ali1234> it's great except for the part where it gets stuck if mouse leaves the tiny game window because it is written in flash
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: Thanks for the OpenERP 7 installation HOWTO, that blog post was very useful :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> MartijnVdS: NP
<TheOpenSourcerer> It is extremely popular
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: Though it doesn't install a logrotate script, so the log file grows and grows forever
<TheOpenSourcerer> Err, openERP should do that itself...
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: it does? I've only been running it for 2 days, so I don't know :)
<redtape|renegade> popey: Yur right, he simply hasn't a clue where it matters :: http://youtu.be/XTlj6VeQ9Cw?t=5m54s :: I'd only give that clip 30seconds.
<TheOpenSourcerer> MartijnVdS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5839635/
<shauno> dwatkins: I fully recommend the DMs, and perhaps give the dancing a miss ;)
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: Oh, cool. Didn't know it did that :)
<popey> redtape|renegade: i agree with him.
<MartijnVdS> OpenERP++
<popey> redtape|renegade: it's up to individuals to choose whatever platform they want
<popey> (in the context of that video)
<redtape|renegade> fair enough.
<redtape|renegade> popey, Just that part "Ubuntu has no inherent advantages over Winblows, that gets me , 'nuff said thou.
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: it's called Windows.
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: I've called it winblows since 2004 .. why change ?
<MartijnVdS> Why not call it by its proper name? Name-calling is so immature.
<redtape|renegade> because i hate it.
<MartijnVdS> It's way cooler (and easier ;)) to win the fight against it with good arguments and good code :)
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: Why though? It has its uses..
<shauno> we don't really need to ridicule msft anymore, they're doing a better job of sinking themselves
<MartijnVdS> shauno: MICROS~1 is still reasonable though ;)
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: Perhaps I'm more GNU aware than you, but winblows is the reason for bug1 isn't it ?
<shauno> bug 1 is fix-released  lol
<lubotu3> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: I'm very much aware of FSF and GNU and their goals, I just think that Windows gets some things right that Linux distros are having a hard time with
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: whether you like it or not, the whole rollout/group policy/etc. stuff is pretty neat
<BigRedS> AD/Exchange integration is basically exactly how that sort of thing should be done
<mungbean> in theory
<MartijnVdS> I'd love to see equivalent tech in Ubuntu (or other Linux) distros
<redtape|renegade> As we say on LibrePlanet :: Many Bothand [have] died       .... for our freedom .. Why should I listen to the Gates Foundation instead of the Shuttleworth Foundation and give them credence ?
<BigRedS> seemed to work pretty good when I last used it
<mungbean> the practise is a sprawling estate of win servers that don't work very well and require regular reboots
<MartijnVdS> Just as plug&play configurable
<redtape|renegade> **Bothans..
<BigRedS> mungbean: sprawling and not working very well is more a human problem than a technical one
<BigRedS> the frequent reboots are a bit daft, but it's not that hard to work around them
<mungbean> hm.. inclned to disagree
<BigRedS> I should show you some of our 'clusters' :) They're definitely both of those, and entirely Linux :)
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: daft and rebooty?
<BigRedS> no, sprawling and not working very well
<mungbean> following MS recommendations, instead of a couple of ldap server, you get 6 x DC, 4 x SQL , ADFS proxy, ADP, etc etc
<BigRedS> Last time I checked it was only 2 DC and 2 SQL...
<mungbean> PRM, FIM, ARS,
<BigRedS> and everything else could be piled onto non-DC machines
<hd5770> morning guyss
<shauno> redtape|renegade: the simplest take as I see it, is that linux is 22 years old now.  it's left college, got a bloody haircut, and now it has to either put it's big-boy boots on, or sign on the dole.  childish name-calling is the wrong direction for that.  it might have got away with it when it was a spotty teenager, but it isn't anymore
<redtape|renegade> shauno: Yur right| but I don't represent Linux ; never have.   .. I'm GNUdist .. In fact I'm naked now !
<BigRedS> The Hurd lives!
<redtape|renegade> !hurd
<lubotu3> The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel. It is not ready for production use, as there are still many bugs and missing features. http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19980603
<mungbean> i switch off every time i hear gnu, fsf, and the like
<MartijnVdS> that's 15 years ago
<shauno> you might wanna put your microkernel away in public, tbh
<BigRedS> mungbean: hah, I do same with 'M$'
<BigRedS> I don't think I've ever seen those two characters together in a paragraph that's gone on to make a good point
<mungbean> i won $1M on the lottery
<mungbean> or 1M$
<BigRedS> I meant consecutively and in that order
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: 1 millidollar?
<mungbean> a Megadollar
<BigRedS> Megadollar, surely?
<redtape|renegade> BigRedS: Hurd dioes live   [ https://plus.google.com/communities/110254956620147236643  ]  but no-one is sharing much about it .
<redtape|renegade> **does..
<BigRedS> redtape|renegade: one of the guys at work runs a mirror
<BigRedS> but amusingly I think the mirrors on Linux now :)
<shauno> I may be stereotyping the GNU lot a little, but I'm not sure G+ would be the best place to measure the hurd userbase
<redtape|renegade> really .  .. I did hasve a a/c but I didn't get very far .. my competance at hurd isn't that good.
<BigRedS> I've never really found it an interesting enough proposition to even download it
<shauno> I gave it a poke once or twice.  terrible hardware support, and I never did wrap my head around the concept of kernel-space servers
<BigRedS> Hah, userfriendly.org still has CRT monitors
<redtape|renegade> yeah.. I never got it going on 'mine'  ,.. I had to dial-in.
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: that comic is from '98!
<shauno> although I hear it supports SATA now!
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: today's: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20130703
<redtape|renegade> opening....
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: they've been recycling for years now
<BigRedS> Oh, fair enough. I was a bit bemused that it still seemed to be going on
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Compliment Your Mirror Day! :-D
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: ... uh?
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, "Take a step back, and examine your reflection. This is you, the only you, and the best you there is. Compliment Your Mirror Day encourages you to recognise your own inner beauty, and to give yourself a great face-to-face prep talk!"
 * BigRedS complements his mirror
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: ones' complement?
<redtape|renegade> OT  : I just found a solution to a problem we just had with all of the 'naming-issues' on IRC etc .. why not give a warning text with a link to explain ? i.e. Here .. http://www.uftoolbox.info/indirectotron/indirectotron.php    | Anyone heard of that before ?
<JamesTait> BigRedS, it has been pointed out that the mirror probably doesn't care so much, and maybe it should be Compliment Your Reflection Day.
<BigRedS> JamesTait: I did wonder :)
<JamesTait> BigRedS, hey, I don't make these things up, I just pass them on. ;)
<JamesTait> Also, it should be "pep" talk, not "prep" talk - I suspect the person who wrote the entry doesn't speak English as their first language.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<JamesTait> But the image on the page is rather cute: http://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/compliment-your-mirror-day/
<BigRedS> JamesTait: I thought you vetted them!
 * DJones Grumbles at the state of 'pre-movie adverts' in the cinema
<mungbean> it annoys me enough to not want to go DJones
<JamesTait> BigRedS, while it's true that I do tend to prefer "celebration days" that have a supporting link, it doesn't go much further than that. ;)
<JamesTait> DJones, mungbean, what annoys me more is those same adverts on the DVD, and not being able to skip them.
<DJones> 32 minutes of adverts before the movie started and no mute/fast forward button on the remote
<DJones> I paid to see the movie, not adverts
<mungbean> i try to remain ad-free for my sanity
<DJones> JamesTait: +1 to that, most of the time I wait for them to come on Sky so I can avoid the adverts
<DJones> I'm almost tempted to write to the cinema and ask for a share of the adverting revenue as compensation for them wasting so much of my time
<redtape|renegade> DJones: That's called 'BannersBrokers' in my line of work.
<mungbean> has anyone come across the Xeon Phi coprocessor?
<redtape|renegade> mungbean: wat GHz is that ?
<popey> ooh, they look natty
<mungbean> i got one
<popey> playing on the "All intel" thing rather than being an nVidia GPU for computation
<mungbean> allegedly doesn't require opencl/cuda ...but reading up on it
<popey> can you use it for bitcoin mining? ☻
<mungbean> one could.
<MartijnVdS> ati is better than nvidia for mining
<redtape|renegade> CPU mining, If I get that right .. it's hardly economical.
<mungbean> i think research is more profitable than bc though
<BigRedS> Every time anyone mentions bitcoin mining I picture A View To A Kill for some reason
<redtape|renegade> I have to say i wish Ubuntu podcast had such an opening title .. One to wakey -you all up ! ::: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKfS2v6P-B8 ::::
<mungbean> generally the coprocessor is only useful  if you have > 100 threads
<JamesTait> redtape|renegade, to be honest, I find the UUPC title song (Crazy Words, Crazy Tune) more up-beat than the one you just linked. ;)
<JamesTait> I'm not saying it's not a nice piece of music, but it's very chilled out, at least to me.
 * redtape|renegade daren't touch such a sacrosanct topic.
<popey> hah
<popey> we get comments now and then about the theme
<popey> its like marmite, you either love it or hate it
<TheOpenSourcerer> What is (or is there) the procedure for copying/migrating usernames & passwords from one Ubuntu server to a new one?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Can I just copy etc/password/shadow/group etc?
<popey> http://serverfault.com/questions/19274/how-to-transfer-user-accounts-to-a-new-linux-machine
<popey> seems sane
<MartijnVdS> what are "Ubuntu 8" and "Ubuntu 9" though?
<popey> i.e. covers all the bits
<TheOpenSourcerer> ty popey - how on earth did you find that so fast?
<JamesTait> popey, I love it. My wife thinks I'm insane.
<popey> I R GOOD AT GOOGLE
<popey> second hit for "migrate users between linux boxes"
<JamesTait> popey, but I don't think that has anything to do with the UUPC theme tune. ;)
<popey> heh
<JamesTait> Or maybe it does, but has more to do with the little jig I do whenever I hear it. :-P
<popey> oooookay
 * popey steps away from JamesTait 
<popey> that reminds me, its live show night
<TheOpenSourcerer> So - there isn't likely to be an issue with a new server having a different "salt" for the password hasing then?
<BigRedS> nah
<BigRedS> whenever you play directly with passwd or shadow run 'pwconv' just to make sure you've not broken anything
<popey> I'd also test with a demo user
<popey> before doing it for real
<MartijnVdS> vipw, vipw -s, vigr, vigr -s
<TheOpenSourcerer> :-)
<MartijnVdS> those check before writing the password/shadow/group files
<MartijnVdS> like visudo does
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: check *before* writing? Wuss.
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: no, check before replacing the current known-good version of the file ;)
<JamesTait> TheOpenSourcerer, IIRC, the salt is stored as part of the passwd entry anyway, as is the hashing method.
<MartijnVdS> it does a shiny write-to-tempfile; check; move (because move is atomic) trick
<TheOpenSourcerer> Had a new customer wanting out help. They installed Ubuntu for their customer but didn't really know what they were doing. Installed Desktop instead of Server, wrong version, wrong arch... their customer wants it re-built. Said we can help - that was the only question I had
<JamesTait> TheOpenSourcerer, I think it's something like <hash_method>$<salt>$<encoded_password>
<BigRedS> JamesTait: yeah, that
<BigRedS> well, depending on the value of hash_method...
<MartijnVdS> man crypt
<MartijnVdS> $id$salt$encrypted
<MartijnVdS> id = 1 (md5), 2a (blowfish), 5 (sha256), 6 (sha512)
<BigRedS> I'm sure there's an id that's not salted, but I might be thinking of a non-linux
<TheOpenSourcerer> Like this suggestion to stop copying system users:
<TheOpenSourcerer> awk -v LIMIT=$UGIDLIMIT -F: '($3>=LIMIT) && ($3!=65534)' /etc/passwd > /root/move/passwd.mig
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: old-style crypted DES passwords are not of that format
<BigRedS> yeah, I've a few-hundred-byte long oneliner for migrating select users somewhere
<BigRedS> it's horrific but worked
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: ah, that might be what I was thinking of
<bigcalm> ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<popey> Meow!
<bigcalm> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''#####################~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~####~~~~~~~#####~~~~~~####~~~~~~~####~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<bigcalm> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#########################################################################
<bigcalm> ########################################~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#####~~~~~~~~~~~~~~##~~~~~~~~###############################~~~~~~~~#####################################################################################~~~~################~~#####~~~~~####~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~###############################################################################~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~##############~~~~~~~##~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#######~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<MartijnVdS> !family > bigcalm:
<popey> hah
<bigcalm> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~##~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#######################################~~~#~~~~~~~#########~~#######~~~~~######~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<bigcalm> Ack
<bigcalm> My cat would like to say something I think
<popey> i think he already did
<bigcalm> Sorry :)
<MartijnVdS> :)
<HoT|2fC^> morning people :)
<MartijnVdS> and cats
<HoT|2fC^> and cats :)
<HoT|2fC^> \o/
<bigcalm> My cat likes # ;)
<HoT|2fC^> morning bigcalm's #cat
<HoT|2fC^> :>
<redtape|renegade> Saw a cat on the landing last week .. then saw the same cat twice ! [Manx=matrix] :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzlH5SDGoyA ::
<shauno> the downside of being english .. I really want to say something, but won't because I can't think of a polite way to put it
<mungbean> in here, or at work?
<shauno> here this time.  work have got used to me.  the irish are quite accepting of blunt honesty
<mungbean> i might be oblivious, but thats cos i have some users on ignore
<shauno> or at least, they enjoy a good moan as much as we do
<redtape|renegade> shauno : Why not put it in a WebLink/comment  via indirectotron ::: http://www.uftoolbox.info/indirectotron/indirectotron.php :::
<BigRedS> redtape|renegade: make a webpage complaining, and then send someone a link to it that warns them there is a complaint therein?
<redtape|renegade> BigRedS: Oh , was that the intention/ purpose ? I misread .. soz.
<BigRedS> that seems a weird sort of service; it's so you can send someone something inappropriate without having to know whether they'd mind or not..
<redtape|renegade> seems pretty perfect for me .. you can just 'comment' on a link , then do the extention in bit.ly .. they get a weblink and a comment about it's relevance, then.  obvious really.
<redtape|renegade> a bit like the youtube links do .. a kind of 'heads-up' disclaimer. :)
<shauno> you could just change your nick to RandomNonsense and skip the then-redundant redirection?
<redtape|renegade> shauno: I don't get that .. but whatever fly's I guess.
<BigRedS> redtape|renegade: yeah. I think I just don't like the idea of letting on that I didn't know whether the recipient would appreciate it or not
<redtape|renegade> shauno: Any likelihood of you taking the railroads offer of 39EURO return to Dublin for a day's return , any time soon .. all over the radio , it seems.
<shauno> unlikely, it's cheaper and faster on the bus with this new-fangled motorway thing
<MartijnVdS> shauno: next thing you know  they'll start providing electricity and running water
<redtape|renegade> BigRedS: Yah , but it's 'open-source' so you could just do it on another webpage : without the warning message .. so you could still do the heads-up.
<shauno> eg, I'm doing that tonight.  bus to the airport at 1:45am.  by rail, I'd pay twice as much, and the last train leaves around 7pm
<shauno> MartijnVdS: that'd be funny if it wasn't too close to home; I'm still struggling to find places that are on the mains gas supply here
<redtape|renegade> shauno: Is this to another job .. as you talked of before ?
<shauno> nah, purely recreational
<mungbean> https://github.com/eholk/harlan
<mungbean> high level language to utilise GPUs
<mungbean> the only problem is that programs have the suffix .kfc..makes me hungry
<bigcalm> :D
<bashrc> Bitmessage fans: the CPU hogging bug is now fixed in the latest source
<BigRedS> Oh. I appear to have Virtualbox and KVM working on the same kernel at the same time.
<BigRedS> is that by design?
<redtape|renegade> Right elevensee's mean only one thing ...  Daftpunk'd :: https://play.spotify.com/track/78NwNb2BPO7OKDYYRWB1WT ::
<davmor2> Morning all
<bashrc> Hi
<redtape|renegade> Two site/s   I'm interested in atmo ..:: http://www.roomidex.com/  :: & :: http://breather.com/  .. maybe they need a looksie ..
<bashrc> Daftpunk'd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdLXF0KDXoo
<redtape|renegade> bashrc : trés bien, my friend . trés bien.
<Stripe> hi all, looking for a new laptop with ubuntu preinstalled, all ideas welcome
<popey> Stripe: What kind laptop? Ultrabook / netbook / gaming / low res / high res ?
<bigcalm> I <3 MODE 7
<redtape|renegade> Stripe: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<directhex> bigcalm, the super rudimentary scaling of a single 4-sided polygon, supported by the SNES graphics chip?
<BigRedS> Is preinstalled ubuntu a requirement? It's not a difficult install, but I laud the principle
<bigcalm> directhex: I did some of my best work in MODE 7 :P
<Stripe> hi popey, about the i3 to i5 chip mid range laptop/ultrabook for general use light compiling.
<directhex> Stripe, laptops with ubuntu preinstalled are typically more expensive than laptops with windows preinstalled, because the cost of the windows license is subsidized or paid for entirely by the companies providing all the "crapware" and demos which are installed by default on most windows laptops
 * redtape|renegade finds the lack of system76 review in 'ubuntu friendly' deplorable !
<redtape|renegade>                                           ^ https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<directhex> http://www.dell.com/uk/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd?sc_err=noocs ?
<redtape|renegade> mmm .. only problem with dell is the 'service' .. its all call centers in Mumbai .
<BigRedS> and Scotland
<Stripe> directhex: thats the route I have always taken, removing windows etc but usualy find a driver issue lurking (with all linux)
<redtape|renegade> System76 rocks !!
<redtape|renegade> System76 rocks !!
<BigRedS> redtape|renegade: I used to work in a Dell shop. If you get through to India and say that you can't understand them and would like a UK call centre they put you through to a less decipherable Scotsman.
<redtape|renegade> System76 rocks !!
<redtape|renegade> System76 rocks !!
<directhex> redtape|renegade, dell have two major call centers serving the UK, india and ireland
<directhex> generally, "business" laptops get ireland, and "consumer" laptops get india
 * redtape|renegade has declared his pen·chant
<directhex> redtape|renegade, system76 is a US company, importing laptops is *expensive*
<redtape|renegade> price was never disclosed.
<popey> Stripe: as directhex pointed out, the dell xps 13 ships with ubuntu and so everything works out of the box
<BigRedS> redtape|renegade: no, but paying extra isn't normally viewed as a good thing :)
<popey> i had a play with one a while back, they're very nice machines
<directhex> redtape|renegade, it's nice to get warranty service in the country in which you live, not 3000 miles away
<MartijnVdS> A bit on the expensive side though..
<popey> yeah, true
<MartijnVdS> not for what you get (you get a lot)
<Stripe> it is you alan, im a member on ldc
<MartijnVdS> but still, it's not a low-end laptop
<popey> Stripe: i ended up with a thinkpad
<popey> hello Stripe ☻
<directhex> removing windows is harder than it used to be
<popey> there are also smaller vendors who sell laptops with no OS
<popey> like Novatech
<directhex> there are a variety of mechanisms in place on modern hardware to make it boot faster to the default OS - which windows takes full advantage of. downside: harder to get it to boot an alternative OS installer
<popey> Unfortunately there's very little markup on hardware, especially laptops, so there's very little motivation for companies to setup in the UK and sell laptops.
<popey> Dell make next to no profit on their hardware
<mungbean> for myself i buy from dell outlet
<mungbean> best prices around
<Stripe> thanks for the advice help links and names guys, know where to start looking now :)
<mungbean> still rocking my 5yr+ D630
<popey> yeah, dell outlet.. also apple outlet ㋛
<mungbean> is apple outlet cheaper than education discount ?
<popey> http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/specialdeals/mac
<popey> no idea
<mungbean> still, apple + edu discount still $$
<popey> ~15% off
<mungbean> i get ~30 off dell business stuff
<mungbean> sorta hard to ignore at those prices
<popey> yeah
<mungbean> gonna have to install elementary on my lappie as unity is now too slow
<mungbean> ~15 seconds for dash
<popey> 15 seconds for what?
<popey> between hitting win key and dash appearing?
<mungbean> to open the dash
<mungbean> yeah
<mungbean> 12.04 on a core2duo
<popey> intel gpu?
<mungbean> yes
<popey> turned off blur?
<mungbean> runs other things fine though
<mungbean> nope
<popey> do that
<mungbean> ok
<mungbean> ta
<MartijnVdS> popey: is that's what causing that?
<popey> in ccsm
<MartijnVdS> it's slow even on Haswell(!)
<popey> its one thing that makes dash appearance slow, yes
<mungbean> 2nd time its quick
<popey> it often gets swapped out too
<popey> which doesn't help at all
<popey> which also makes 2nd go much faster
<popey> once it all gets swapped in
<mungbean> should probably turn off all the scopes too
<popey> i turn off the online ones
<feisar_> I have found ubuntu 13.04 unusable on machines without 3d graphics acceleration
<popey> hah, i visit the apple store, instantly get an email about laptops for students
<feisar_> as mungbean says, about 15 seconds to bring the dash up)
<popey> what video card?
<feisar_> I don't think Ubuntu is a viable choice for netbooks and older laptops any more
<BigRedS> Nah, it doesn't seem to degrade particularly gracefully
<feisar_> I don't know which card but it has been 3 different devices so far, 2 laptops and 1 netbook (friends who needed upgrading)
<mungbean> i installed a really nice indicator search for synapse. does everything the dash should do, but quickly
<mungbean> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4e6YWJHnY4
<feisar_> it's a shame because they have to either stay with 12.04 or use xubuntu (I like xubuntu but its not good if a novice has got used to Ubuntu)
<mungbean> i attribute all slowness and hideousness to compiz
<mungbean>  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 (integrated)
<redtape|renegade> OT : •••ɐılɐɹʇsn∀ uı 'ǝlıɥʍuɐǝW   http://bit.ly/12F5p1m
<feisar_> I really like ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop but I do think there needs to be a version which has no 3D stuff at all
<feisar_> similar to the way Win7 works fine on low powered machines
<bashrc> I notice that there are still 15 minute bootup hangs on my Lenovo Z580, but it's intermittent and I can live with it.
<mungbean> i think they wrote lvmpipe for faster performance on slower boxes
<feisar_> I have not seen any evidence that it's working
<feisar_> does it not just offload to cpu?
<bashrc> On old hardware Puppy linux is pretty good.  It just depends what your uses are.
<mungbean> elementary ftw
<redtape|renegade> TheOpenSourcerer: Seems to be topical at the moment :: https://twitter.com/JOEdotie/status/352374758979022852 ::
<andylockran> hey guys, having problems with a ufw rule.  I want to add a PREROUTING iptables rule, but it's breaking ufw
<andylockran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840045
<andylockran> any clue what could be wrong with the syntax?\
<redtape|renegade> OT: I can't wait till SpaceCop comes out :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X_miar-0OY :: Would make an Uber G/Linux game.
<redtape|renegade> Cost of new stickers of Official Wikipedia Store =$5 , oh + Postage = $15 .. Go sit and spin Mr Wales !! ::: http://bit.ly/14Q4Ksy :::
<redtape|renegade> burnpanck: wake up yur connection is all over the place.
<mungbean> andylockran: i onlu use iptables, but -j DNAT --to 89.31.233.121:587 looks wrong to me
<mungbean> iptables uses --to-destination
<mungbean> for DNAT
<redtape|renegade> OT : Is it just me, or is this blgd. pr0n perfect for a Quake map ? ::: http://cnet.co/17TcuA9   :::
<redtape|renegade> leaves.
<mungbean> oracle request a suport bundle so they can get proof of failed disk. click to generate bundle, asks for SR ticket name. click canel as i've changed my mind. goes ahead anyway, node crashes and reboot 4 times in succession.
<mungbean> wow, the phi processors cost £2500 each. bought 4
<redtape|renegade> OT : Has anyone played Linux Tycoon Here ?
<directhex> mungbean, i can't believe xeon phi finally shipped. i remember them canning the project in 2010
<popey> redtape|renegade: i have
<redtape|renegade> popey: Finally got it to work today .. couldn't find the access code to get above 500 users.  Wats the name of your distro on LT ?
<popey> redtape|renegade: i only played with it for 5 mins tbh
<popey> it feels very like Progress Quest
<BigRedS> What's everyone's favourite jabber client for android?
<BigRedS> (free)
<directhex> google talk!
<directhex> oh, wait
<BigRedS> haha
<MattJ100> BigRedS, Yaxim
<BigRedS> MattJ100: ta!
<BigRedS> ah, multiple accounts is a bit of a necessity
<MattJ100> That could be a problem then :)
<BigRedS> haha, yeah
<redtape|renegade> OT :: MongoDB ebooks are 50%  atmo.   http://oreil.ly/12GE76v
<MattJ100> Yaxim is the only open-source and actively-developed Android client I know
<BigRedS> and I'm also not sure what they mean with these accounts they're selling... Do they have a server they sell access to?
<redtape|renegade> **off .. same thing I guess.
<MattJ100> BigRedS, ehm?
<BigRedS> MattJ100: http://yaxim.org/blog/2013/04/01/yaxim-going-professional/
<MattJ100> Oh, ha :P
<MattJ100> He said he might take that down, look at the date :)
<BigRedS> ha!
<BigRedS> *finally* I've fallen for an online april fool's :)
<MattJ100> You're not the first person to miss that though :)
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> I seem to have missed a setting
<czajkowski> on chromium I ma mising my menu bar on top
<popey> a setting?
<czajkowski> no file history on top
<popey> maybe the menu bar process has crashed?
<czajkowski> no it's not been there since the clean install
<czajkowski> just noticed nowd
<czajkowski> *now
<czajkowski> I thought it was the title bar
<czajkowski> but that is ticked
<popey> only chromium is affected?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> works finre on a terminal
<czajkowski> and on thunderbird
<czajkowski> wondering is it a setting I've not turned on :/
<czajkowski> hmmm
<popey> do you have "Use system title bars and borders" in chromium set?
<popey> and GTK+ theme?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> nboth selected
<czajkowski> http://ubuntuone.com/40K393D9IXerRE2jUY39rv
<popey> what happens when you press and hold alt?
<czajkowski> pressing alt in chromium brings up hud
<Laney> doesn't have menus here either
<Laney> is it suppsoed to?
<czajkowski> yes
<popey> not press
<popey> hold
<popey> you guys must be on saucy, it's fine on raring
<czajkowski> yeah on saucy :)
<Laney> I thought they were under the icon on the right
<czajkowski> saucy on the X1
<popey> what version of chromium?
<popey> Version 28.0.1500.52 Ubuntu 13.04 (28.0.1500.52-0ubuntu1.13.04.2)
<czajkowski> Version 25.0.1364.160 Built on Ubuntu 13.04, running on Ubuntu 13.10 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3)
<popey> have you updated today?
<czajkowski> ahhh maybe I should force it to upgrade also
<popey> perhaps it needs a restart
<czajkowski> nope
<Laney> what's it suppsoed to look like with menus?
<popey> like normal apps
<popey> you know, menus along the top of the screen
<popey> File Edit View History Tools Help
<mungbean> directhex: wasn't it called larrabee then?
<directhex> yes
<mungbean> hope to spin it up soon, intersted to seer the performance
<Laney> just the same for me on precise
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> no wait, LIES, it does have menus there
<andylockran> ssh sauron
<mungbean> one does not simply ssh into mordor
<BigRedS> Does ubuntu have a default IM client any more? I seem to not have pidgin in a new 13.04 install
<HoT|2fC^> Anyone here used Kali Linux ?
<popey> never heard of it
<HoT|2fC^> popey, really?
<HoT|2fC^> it's the most advanded Linux operating system known to man!
<HoT|2fC^> You should to be honest ;)
<HoT|2fC^> Also the best Live Linux to this day.
<mungbean> ..waits for punchline
<popey> oh, pen testing distros
 * HoT|2fC^ punches mungbean in the jacobs...
<redtape|renegade> HoT|2fC^:  If it's that popular: then where on the net can I buy a sisc with Kali on ?
<redtape|renegade> **disc
<HoT|2fC^> redtape|renegade, well its new mate.
<HoT|2fC^> Download > Burn to ISO ?
<redtape|renegade> Answer the freakin' question, or admit defeat.
<HoT|2fC^> redtape|renegade \o/... well could you of answerd that question when Ubuntu was first released ?
<HoT|2fC^> I guess not.
<DJones> !kali | HoT|2fC^
<lubotu3> HoT|2fC^: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DJones> redtape|renegade: Mind your language
<redtape|renegade> soz, I was irked.
<HoT|2fC^> redtape|renegade, told!
<HoT|2fC^> Thanks DJones.
<DJones> redtape|renegade: Thats when you know to walk away from the computer and have a break
<DJones> popey: kali is the latest release of Backtrack
 * redtape|renegade goes for a pillow snuggle .. http://youtu.be/0929WN8lWaU?t=1m44s
<HoT|2fC^> DJones, indeed.
<HoT|2fC^> redtape|renegade, enjoy!
<HoT|2fC^> Never ever in my life DJones known a Linux Distro to be 2.3GB in file size, is this due to me getting the Desktop Version? as I know my uncle used it on a Pendrive but not sure what version he used.
<DJones> HoT|2fC^: No idea with kali, not something I've wasted any time looking at
<HoT|2fC^> DJones: Ah well if you get to waste any give it ago ;p
<mungbean> i use backtrack semi regularly
<DJones> HoT|2fC^: I'm not an IT professional, I don't do penetration testing etc,  so it doesn't offer anything that Ubuntu does
<HoT|2fC^> DJones, I suppose Im not IT professional either but I like to explore! and Ubuntu offers almost everything I need anyway.
<shauno> 2.3GB isn't too bad, debian still has an option to ship on 8 CDs
<HoT|2fC^> I just like to test, persides it has hacking tools built in ;) its for hackers really.
<HoT|2fC^> I shouldnt discuss it anyway as its not good!
<HoT|2fC^> shauno, jheeez thats crazy lol what are they floppie discs ;)
<DJones> From memory, 2.3Gb isn't bad, slackware comes in at more than that
<HoT|2fC^> I suppose..
<mungbean> has anyone seen "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#26 stuck for 67s!
<directhex> in virtual machines only
<mungbean> got on a physical box
<mungbean> couldn't do anything
<mungbean> watched it for 15 mins and rebooted
<MartijnVdS> I've seen it once.. that was on broken hardware
<MartijnVdS> popped caps :(
<Oscar_> Hello?
<MartijnVdS> Lionel Richie?
<Oscar_> Hello?
<MartijnVdS> ♫ is it me you're looking for?
<MartijnVdS> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MartijnVdS> diplo: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AC53F4G/ + http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AK6ROE4
<redtape|renegade> OT : Just watching this video :: http://elproblema.net/ :: Came in the post today .. who needs TV crud when you have realism of the Saharawi People ?
<redtape|renegade> !africa
<redtape|renegade> yeah thought not '!africa' ain't even on the 'Ubuntu map' in reality.
<mgdm> That's a remarkable statement given where Mark Shuttleworth is from, and where the word 'Ubuntu' came from
<redtape|renegade> so's that : <luotu.> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'africa'
<redtape|renegade> **lubotu
<redtape|renegade> Where is the source for Lubotu3 held ?
<DJones> !bot | redtape|renegade The first link gives info on what the Ubuntu bots are created from,
<lubotu3> redtape|renegade The first link gives info on what the Ubuntu bots are created from,: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-uk's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> Sorry, second link
<redtape|renegade> Ahh .. perhaps I shouldn't be touching any nerves this close to the UbuntuUK podcast  .. oh thanx.
<redtape|renegade> mm last change to the wiki was last year .. but I think I will subscribe, if I can .. http://ubottu.com/devel/mwiki/index.php?title=Special:RecentChanges&days=300
<redtape|renegade> lets give it a try .. just once ..
<redtape|renegade> !tonyyarusso
<redtape|renegade> !king
<lubotu3> kong
<redtape|renegade> .. mm v.good.
<redtape|renegade> come on podcast : get it on !  : http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3 ::
<DJones> Ouch, after complaining about adverts in the cinema, now we get http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23167112 rest your head against a train window & have adverts vibrated into your skull :)
<mgdm> that is evil
<mungbean> OCD vs messy person programme. OCD guy is banging on about balance and symmetry, but has a tattoo on the inside of his rigth wrist only
<diddledan> damn you, humble bundle, will you quit giving me stuff I'm never going to get around to playing/reading?!
<redtape|renegade> be that dan woods ?
<diddledan> nope, dan llewellyn - just imagine loo followed by some incoherence and you'll have it perfectly
<diddledan> time to sleep
<andylockran> evening peoples
<andylockran> my home pc has now just become a terminal; is that progress?
<popey> evening all
<mgdm> Hi popey
<mgdm> Anyone heard anything more about Oggcamp this year?
<mgdm> Other than when it is
<popey> not i
<mgdm> there are three events I care about attending in the latter half of the year, that's one of them
<popey> I probably wont be going
<mgdm> :(
<bigcalm> Getting married the following weekend probably means I won't be attending oggcamp either. Though RAT in September and PHPNW13 in October will get me out of the house
<mgdm> bigcalm: I have a PHPNW13 ticket \o/
<bigcalm> \o/
<mgdm> I want this: http://imgur.com/a/TP47h
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> Sleepy time!
<mgdm> g'night
<mgdm> popey: did you have a Nook Simple, or am I thinking of someone else?
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-04
<redtape|renegade> mgdm : I have a nook color.
<diplo> Morning all
<hd5770> morning diplo
<hd5770> hey man how do i install ksensors ? i get this from apt-get
<hd5770> Package ksensors is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hd5770> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hd5770> is only available from another source
<diplo> Means it's part of another package, not grabbed it myself. Will have a look a mo
<diplo> !info ksensors
<lubotu3> Package ksensors does not exist in quantal
<hd5770> not used no more ?
<hd5770> i was following this website
<hd5770> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<diplo> Not packaged for new releases I'm guessing
<diplo> Seems similar to lmsensors
<hd5770> yeah it is
<diplo> ah i see, it's a gui front end ?
<hd5770> yes yes .
<hd5770> hmmm strange
<diplo> Are you running KDE ?
<hd5770> yeah
<hd5770> im new to it tho only install last night :P
<hd5770> but i have used it in the past meny years ago seems a lot more stable now :)
<hd5770> i most go back laters thanks for the help diplo
<diplo> Doesn't seem to have been packaged since lucid
<MartijnVdS> isn't lmsensors a bit old and being replaced by other kernel subsystems?
<MartijnVdS> and files in /sys?
<diplo> Probably, had a quick read a few mins ago
<popey> i use xsensors to see what temp my laptop is
<diplo> Ah that's it, couldn't remember it's name
<MartijnVdS> I use turbostat
<diplo> I rarely ever used those things
<diplo> :)
<MartijnVdS> but only incidentally
<popey> yeah, i only use it when google hangouts is running, to point out how much cpu it eats
<popey> and how crap my laptop is at dumping heat
<MartijnVdS> turbostat also shows how often the CPU is in which idle states
 * diplo installs
<MooDoo> morning
 * hd5770 installs both :)
<popey> MartijnVdS: turbostat seems odd to install,
<diplo> yeah I agree, not worked for me yet either. need to look into it later
<popey> finally got it
<hd5770> xsensers the one :)
<hd5770> got aLL my stats
<hd5770> popey how ?
<Laney> meow
<popey> had to install acpidump linux-tools-common linux-tools, and modprobe msr, then run sudo turbostat
<popey> morning Laney
<hd5770>  bit of  a faff nut hey its doing stuff  thanks popey
<hd5770> its just listing my cpu and freq
<hd5770> gay xsenser for the win
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<diplo>  
<MartijnVdS> popey: you need to install linux-tools-common
<MartijnVdS> popey: it's kernel-version dependent
<hd5770> its agy
<MartijnVdS> like linux-headers etc. (it auto-upgrades along with new kernel versions if you ahve the meta package)
<hd5770> just keeps listing cpues in termal
<MartijnVdS> popey: acpidump shouldn't be necessary, the modprobe msr is annoying
<MartijnVdS> hd5770: yes, it lists all CPUs + their temperature + C-states used + speeds used
<hd5770> xsensors
<hd5770> for the win
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Upload A Virus To The Alien Mothership Day! :-D
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: using a Powerbook!
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, of course, what else?
<redtape|renegade> You've prob.ly heard of this little unit already : but here goes :::: http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-features/72312-jw-11-a-68-pc-that-runs-linux-with-an-arm-processor   ::::
<redtape|renegade> Mir~ning All.
<kaushal> Hi
<SuperMatt> hullo
<dogmatic69> redtape|renegade: or for 99 http://www.parallella.org/board/
<kaushal> I have installed unity pidgin lens on 13.04. when i type buddy name in dash it appears in the screen. is there a short cut key like "Enter button" to directly talk to the buddy using IM conversation window?
<kaushal> http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-pidgin-lens-released-ppa-available
<kaushal> Please suggest
<redtape|renegade> BTW . The weather will be scorchio next week at 23/24°C
<xnox> Ah, bless them: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23142660
<bigcalm> Awww
<redtape|renegade> xnox: Made a good noir/nazi Linux game ***storm-troopers.
<redtape|renegade> OT : #AMD (yeap... the people who build hardware like CPUs and GPUs :) joins the #LibreOffice gang. :: https://diasp.eu/posts/1103808 ::
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
<redtape|renegade> Morning brobostigon :: BTW :: Anyone with a £million or so : Spains selling of it's assets for cheap. :: http://www.smh.com.au/business/world-business/spains-property-sale-of-the-century-20130702-2p991.html ::
<brobostigon> morning redtape|renegade
<redtape|renegade> OT : "NHS England is considering offering cash to trusts to develop “open source” software"  :: http://bit.ly/12IrMyv :::
<brobostigon> not as if, OSS already exists to do most of the work.
<redtape|renegade> I thought they'd just got as far as using the cloud , so far. but fair enough.
<redtape|renegade> OT :   There's never enough Anarchy on this #channel ::: http://cdn.acidcow.com/pics/20130701/acid_picdump_153.jpg           :::::
<awilkins> The whole Goverment Cloud Store thing strikes me as a bit of a shambles really
<awilkins> http://gcloud.civilservice.gov.uk/cloudstore/
 * awilkins feels paranoid now
<awilkins> Posted a government link and suddenly... netsplit
<awilkins> GCHQ are watching me now...
<brobostigon> there we go, ohwell.
 * brobostigon waves at gchq, while grinning.
<awilkins> The most interesting bits of the gcloud is the shopping data
<awilkins> Downloaded it and munged it about a bit in Refine
<awilkins> WE paid between £30 and £180 a seat for Huddle licenses and I really can't fathom why
<DJones> awilkins: Any sign of a blaqck helicopter hovering over your location? If not, thats the time to panic, if you can't see them, they're using a high altitude drone to target you :)
<awilkins> I thought the whole point of a big store in the middle was to pay consistent prices that were low...
<awilkins> No real correlation between license count and price either
<awilkins> They can't get me from above.. I'm on the 2nd floor in an 8 story office block
 * popey points the webcam skyward
<awilkins> Would have to be a vulcan gun through the window
<redtape|renegade> I feel annoyed by the fact all the 'reservists' in the army are to become internet spys now :: It's going to be **amateur hour** with Gunner Gary looking at your party pictures, probably wacking off to them at the same time from his bedsit.
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<popey> Jabber \o/
 * redtape|renegade looks with contempt at the destroyer from the Empire that's pitched up outside his house in the bay.
<redtape|renegade> (destroyer is a boat)
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<redtape|renegade> Android seems to have taken a hit recently ::  https://plus.google.com/u/0/107234826207633309420/posts/76hFQwoVXwM :::
<redtape|renegade> OT : Interesting round-up of Games on Linux .. If you don't already got them ...:: http://fitcom.co/2013/07/02/gaming-on-linux-is-worth-a-try
<dwatkins> I don't see any mention of the Android versions affected in the article, redtape|renegade
<dwatkins> In any case, apps in the Play store are checked for trojans, are they not?
 * popey notes redtape|renegade seems to be using irc as twitter.. 
<bigcalm> popey: that's what it is. Was bugging me slightly
<redtape|renegade> popey: I'm just federationg .. but I'll stop ..
<dwatkins> federationg?
<redtape|renegade> **federationg
<redtape|renegade> damn ..
<redtape|renegade> **federating
<dwatkins> Federating (verb) Form (states or organizations) into such a centralized unit.
<bigcalm> Damn, I really want to paste a cat video link now
<dwatkins> if this was blitzed IRC network, I'd just say "find, maru youtube"
<davmor2> Morning all
<bigcalm> Morning davmor2
<davmor2> bigcalm: I loved you my coding companion, so it's your cat now right
<redtape|renegade> I don't understyand why people feel so atomised and 'biting their lips' to share stuff ? But I'll stop as popey has said.
<davmor2> bigcalm: how long did it sleep there?
<popey> i would respond, but i suspect you'll /part before the conversation is finished
<popey> and I'll just get more pissed off
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: imagine if everyone just shared links on here
<dwatkins> also, what does "feel atomised" mean?
<redtape|renegade> popey : I check the logs  most days .. yeah .. just imagine it would be like 'a community' or something ... but I'll walk away .. as this isn't diaspora.
<popey> but irc isn't twitter
<bigcalm> davmor2: I still think of her as the cat that lives with us. Never felt that I've owned a cat. She slept on my desk for about 2-3 hours I think
<popey> bigcalm: my cats never sleep on my desk ☹
<redtape|renegade> I don't use twitter .. perhaps I should ?
<bigcalm> popey: it was a 1st for me. I had to pull my keyboard all the way to the edge of the desk so that she wouldn't swipe at my fingers as I typed
<bigcalm> redtape|renegade: twitter is fun, you should try it :)
<dwatkins> I like Twitter, but I prefer Google+ as it has threaded discussions.
<davmor2> redtape|renegade: think of irc as letters between friends you ask how people are, you ask for help from people you trust and mostly know, and you have a bit of a laugh, twitter as a link sharing facility, you'll love it and facebook as the holiday snapshot board where you show how drunk and stupid you can be :)
<Laney> People do share links on IRC too
<dwatkins> indeed, Laney
<Laney> but you should be discriminating otherwise people will be overwhelmed
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: thanks for sending me the definition of 'atomised', although I'm still not sure how it applies here
<DJones> In irssi, is there a way to have the bottom row of the keyboard as shortcuts to different windows so that they operate the same as the top two rows, Alt+z = window 20 etc
<dwatkins> DJones: you can probably re-bind them, although they may already be bound to other functions
<dwatkins> do a /bind and have a look at what's already configured
<DJones> dwatkins: Thanks, looks like some of them are already bound to other functions, ah well, aliases will do the job
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: It is the opposite of sharing ∴ is defined as "redtape"  .. which I openly rebel against.
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: sometimes one can overshare ;)
<redtape|renegade> sometimes ..
<dwatkins> anyway, I tend to just do what everyone else does around these parts
<dwatkins> on other channels, I often share links - they are mainly to images of kittens, though.
<redtape|renegade> well that's interesting .. the 1st reaction to any share for myself is "Well , how does that help me/others ?" .. but we are getting semantic ,..  & I'm not indicating any value for today's posts.
<dwatkins> I thought it was a link to a related board, or do you not mean today?
<redtape|renegade> "it was a link to a related board"  .. by that you mean .. this is a portal to those in charge of the Ubuntu-UK loco team ? I'm not sure I understand ..
<popey> Not sure we have anyone "in charge" of the UK loco team ⍨
<MartijnVdS> popey: I volunteer you!
<brobostigon> anyone made sausage rolls before ? think i can use normal chipolatas insted of just straight sausage meat ?
<popey> brobostigon: that would be pigs in blankets
<popey> well, the american definition of pigs in blankets
<brobostigon> yes, quite.
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: I thought you were referring to the first link you posted this morning
<MartijnVdS> popey: "hog in a hammock"
<DJones> popey: Don't talk about pigs in blankets, my mouth has started watering at thought of eating some
<popey> heh
<bigcalm> BACON!
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: Oh . Ok you mean 'MoBo' as in mother*board* .. Ok .. yes .. I was a look into the JW11 that runs Android .. that's completely different .. Yes, well Android have an almost monopoly on ARM devices these days HTPC or not.
<redtape|renegade> **Iwas having a look ...
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: I think we're talking about different conversations :)
<redtape|renegade> The only alternative that I've found is :: http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv6/raspberry-pi :: Archlinux|Arm seems to be ahead of a lot of others in this field .. but I don't know how close *linaro* is to Ubuntu .. I guess it come down  to the 'power ' of the CPU etc .. mostly underpowered for Ubuntu.
<redtape|renegade> **comes down ..
<MartijnVdS> isn't Linaro a meta-thing, optimizing compilers etc.?
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: http://hastebin.com/kicijejowo.xml
<redtape|renegade> opening...
<dwatkins> That's what I thought you were referring-to
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: I wasn't 'cos no-body jumped on the conversation ,... but we can if you prefer , if not .. I care not.
<dwatkins> ah ok, I'm lost, then
<brobostigon> option two, remove sausage meat from sausages.
<hd5770> i had pigs in blankets last night 2 chicken with cheese in middle to extra good bacon raped a round yummmmm
<dwatkins> I'm going to have to have lunch now.
<popey> brobostigon: i have done that too, removed sausage meat from pork sausages to add to mince beef when making meatballs
<brobostigon> popey: ah, it simply seems like the best solution.
<directhex> cheap sausages are mostly bread, of course
<hd5770> bread!! in a sausages
<MartijnVdS> snakes!! on a plane
<directhex> pornography!! on my computer?
<MartijnVdS> directhex: it's more likely than you think
<directhex> yay, someone got the reference
<TheOpenSourcerer> I rather like Devils on Horseback
<directhex> y'big nerd
<TheOpenSourcerer> Prune wrapped in Bacon...
 * TheOpenSourcerer 's mind wanders off to thoughts of food and beer.
<MartijnVdS> hmmm beer
<TheOpenSourcerer> I'm out this evening with an old mate.
 * popey has placed a lamb leg in the slow cooker
<popey> i can smell it
<popey> aaargh
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gosh - that must be a large slow cooker or a very small lamb's leg popey
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: it's a lamb, not a sheep
<hd5770> how can i staress test my system
<TheOpenSourcerer> popey: We'll be back at the "All you can eat" chinese tonight... ;-)
<mgdm> hd5770: what kind of stress?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Shout at it a lot
<TheOpenSourcerer> sorry.
<popey> its kinda crow-bared in
<popey> its a fairly small leg
<TheOpenSourcerer> Better write some scripts hd5770 to generate whatever kind of load you need.
<hd5770> TheOpenSourcerer,  i do any way lol
<popey> you can stress the desktop with phoronix-test-suite
<popey> in the repo
<brobostigon> in the oven, roughly 180/190c, felt about the right temp.
<brobostigon> fingers crossed.
<popey> TheOpenSourcerer: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-U7RoE4dkqFo/UdVf0FIm7WI/AAAAAAAAbxI/J-y0njqinTI/w1205-h904-no/IMG_20130704_124227.jpg
<TheOpenSourcerer> nom nom. Quite a large Slow Cooker...
<popey> i guess
<popey> it just fits in the sink, for cleaning
<TheOpenSourcerer> I had one before I was married and it was rather small - prolly 8" in diameter and about the same depth.
<mgdm> I got a fairly decent sized one a while ago
<mgdm> I don't use it as much as I should though
<TheOpenSourcerer> We were talking about them in the pub the other night - was tempted to get another and use it a bit more. I rather like stews and curries etc - which are perfect for slow cookers.
<brobostigon> good for making a chilli, leaving it all afternoon while in the pub, or at work, and getting home to a perfect chilli.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Indeed brobostigon
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hmm, chilli...
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> I need to get one
<mgdm> I have some beef that's destined for it at home, actually
<mgdm> need to do that
<mgdm> They're actually really cheap, too
<popey> I did a whole chicken in one on monday
<popey> and a chilli on tuesday
<popey> today is lamb! so it's really slow-cooker-week for me
<brobostigon> damn, i just had a cool idea, cheesy sausage rolls.?
<directhex> we have a book of slow cooker curries
<popey> yeah, i think we have a slow cooker book
<popey> it's dead handy given I'm at home all day, I can slap it on at lunchtime and check it through the day
<TheOpenSourcerer> Blimey - all this talk of food...
<popey> indeed!
<popey> bah, had a great idea for a game in bed last night, can't remember now
<MartijnVdS> popey: ask therealpopey :)
<popey> hah
<SuperMatt> let's talk about tennis instead!
<SuperMatt> bloomin' andy murray, always taking us for a ride
 * Azelphur_ appears to have been kidnapped by corperate interests, https://www.dropbox.com/s/1bcj8lx2uirgka1/2013-07-04%2013.13.54.jpg
<ali1234> nothing says "professional" like misspelling "professional" on your website
<Azelphur_> ali1234: what website? :P
<ali1234> btclondon.com <_<
<Azelphur_> ah lol
<Azelphur_> ali1234: there was some pretty big people there, I spent like an hour talking to the manager at silicon valley bank o.O
<ali1234> wat
<Azelphur_> yup
<Azelphur_> just a tad intimidating. XD
<ali1234> "silicon valley bank" sounds like something someone would register because it sounds cool
<Azelphur_> http://www.svb.com/uk/
<ali1234> it's not exactly barclays is it?
<MartijnVdS> almost, but not quite, entirely unlike barclays
 * Azelphur_ shrugs
<Azelphur_> ali1234: visa was there too, if that helps
<ali1234> the most important thing is did you get any good convention swag?
<Azelphur_> ali1234: sure
<Azelphur_> tshirt :)
<Azelphur_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tgs5uxtl1x6qvnd/2013-07-02%2018.45.10.jpg that's me with a few cool people :D
<venkat> Hi
<Azelphur_> Largest US trader, BitEx, me, Amiir Taaki (Core developer), Visa guy, NYSE guy :)
<ali1234> is that genjix?
<Azelphur_> ali1234: it is indeed
<ali1234> looks like a rum bunch lol
<ali1234> i wouldn't trust any of em
<Azelphur_> haha
<ali1234> except maybe beard guy
<directhex> Azelphur_, did you all go to the pub afterwards, and pay with btc?
<Azelphur_> directhex: nah, it was all free drinks.
<Azelphur_> ali1234: the two guys on the left I've trusted with >10k :)
<venkat> can you help
<Azelphur_> ?ask | venkat
<Azelphur_> !ask | venkat
<lubotu3> venkat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Azelphur_> gah, it's ! in here ;)
<venkat> my boot partation is full 100 what can i do
<Azelphur_> ali1234: it's funny, that ID was originally given to me as just a way to get into the company
<Azelphur_> but now, it's actually the truth xD
<Azelphur_> into the conference I mean*
<TheOpenSourcerer> venkat should try this: http://www.tolaris.com/2012/07/19/removing-old-kernels-from-ubuntu/ if he was here...
<brobostigon> yum, sausage rolls have turned out well. made 4 big ones,
<mungbean> anyone work for companies that want to do parallel HPC cluster type jobs but can't afford the hardware?
<popey> hehe
<popey> alreadying want to sell off some compute time on those cards? ☻
<mungbean> we have a massive cluster aswell
<mungbean> interestd to see the kind of market out there
<hamitron> is there a filesystem type/method to have a directory tree, with files stored on external media (such as dvd), where the user is prompted to insert the media for the file wanted?
<hamitron> dunno if that is clear what I want
<hamitron> ;)
<popey> Not to me.
<hamitron> example: a folder with 7GB of xvid movies, some are on disk1 and others are on disk2.... a user can browse all the files, but then must insert the correct disk to play the file?
<bigcalm> I'm guessing it's like on Window where you've installed something like Office and at a later date want to make an update, the system tells you to insert the CD...
<hamitron> yeh, where each disk has a number or code
<bigcalm> hamitron: sounds like you want a catalogue
<hamitron> yep
<hamitron> this isn't just for movies though
<popey> we used to have one of those
<popey> an HP jukebox box, thing
<popey> it had 8 CD drives and some hard disks.
<hamitron> want it to work for directories too
<hamitron> could do it manually with soft links
<hamitron> mv file /mnt/mediaxyz && ln -s /mnt/mediaxyz/file file
<hamitron> but kinda want it "automated"
<bigcalm> Do I want to buy a previous generation xbox?
<BigRedS> No
<SuperMatt> nah
<SuperMatt> after 6 months there won't be any new games for it
<popey> define previous generation?
<bigcalm> Not the xbone
 * popey looks at his original Xbox crystal in a crate next to him
<bigcalm> I've been watching Hat Films playing Trials Evolution
<Dave2> so current generation then
 * Dave2 nods.
<bigcalm> Dave2: isn't eh xbone available for sale?
<popey> pre-order
<Dave2> no.
<bigcalm> Ok
<bigcalm> Current generation then :D
<Dave2> not for months and months
<bigcalm> Oh, it's available on Windows
<bigcalm> I have a Wii. All I play on it are Lego games. I think I need something else in my life
<popey> \o/ Ouya
<bigcalm> ¬.¬
<mungbean> i bought a snowboarding game for the wii balance board
<mungbean> wii fit is fun too
<mungbean> you can probably pick it up for ~15
<popey> and you too can leave it leaning up against the TV with batteries rotting inside like everyone else
<mungbean> i've been using it
<mungbean> only last coupla weeks though
<mgdm> popey: good then?
<bigcalm> I use my wii fit every day
<popey> gosh
<popey> what do you play?
<bigcalm> Wii Fit +
<bigcalm> I do 25 mins of exercise on it
<hamitron> the kinect games for fitness are good too
<popey> our lounge isnt big enough for kinect really
 * hamitron hangs head in shame
<hamitron> ah, that could be an issue :/
<popey> 26 degrees on sunday!
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> too hot now ffs
<SuperMatt> oh now I want an icecream
<hamitron> anyone here used btier?
<SuperMatt> thanks guys
<Darael> ...Why did I have to follow a link to fusionio?  Those cards are *shiny*.  Shame they're expensive enough that the prices aren't listed on the site (which as we know is hardly ever a good sign).
<DJones> hamitron: Too hot? Never, another 10C and it'll be just comfortable
<hamitron> no way! :(
<hamitron> 22C is my max working temp
<hamitron> anything above and I have to enter lazy mode
<Darael> What?  Heresy!  22C is the low end of optimal working range.
<DJones> mungbean: I love the snowboarding games on the wii, only problem is that they leave me crippled (two dodgy knee's so end up unable to walk)
<DJones> Darael: +1 to that
<hamitron> oh I give up
<hamitron> just gonna buy some new hdd
<hamitron> ;)
<hamitron> trying to spread files across media is a pain
<Stripe> hi guys just wanted to say thanks for the advice yesterday, i am going to get a dell
<popey> cool
<TheOpenSourcerer> Right then. Think it's about time I wandered into town for a beer :-)
 * xnox is listening to: Avicii and Aloe Blacc - Wake Me Up!   <===== the best electro-country song I've heard to date
<HoT|2fC^iPad> lo all :)
<diddledan> beer on a thurdsday?!
<popey> outrage
<MartijnVdS> but.. Thursday = beer & pizza night
<MartijnVdS> also, tomorrow is Comic Sans day
<diddledan> comic sans must die
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: hence the drinking
<MartijnVdS> http://comicsansdag.nl/
<diddledan> kill it with fire!
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: just enjoy it for the day
<diddledan> nevar
<diddledan> comic sans is an abomination :-p
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: but it's going to be comic sans day!
<diddledan> I shall be the one not participating in festivities :-D
<jacobw> Comic Sans is more culpable for the finanical crisis than anything else
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: how so?
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: did it put "proper" foundries out of business?
<diddledan> when Douglas Adams wrote about "big friendly letters" he did not in any way envisage the evilness of comic sans
<jacobw> MartijnVdS: It's just the worst thing I can think to say about Comic Sans
<diddledan> jacobw: you'd be right then :-p
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: "comic sans touches children" ?
<MartijnVdS> (it's funny because it's true.. in a sense)
<diddledan> and the silence outside my window is suddenly shattered with a youf yelling as if to nobody as there were no other noises until he uttered "f*cking knob!"
<jacobw> In an odd sense
<diddledan> and yes, "f*ck" does spell "fasterisck" :-p
<MartijnVdS> oh, I figured you meant "frock"
<diddledan> frollock?
<diddledan> how many others are there?
<MartijnVdS> "frolicking knob" ?
<diddledan> now the usual noises of urban life have returned
<diddledan> including the obligatory car alarm
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: sirens in the distance?
<diddledan> yup
<MartijnVdS> so I'm guessing.. north-west England? :)
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> nah, basingstoke :-p
<diddledan> find the thames, and the severn estuaries, draw a line between them, then find the estuary above the little island down the middle bottom and draw a vertical line from there, and where the two lines meet is basingstoke
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: I drove past it :)
<MartijnVdS> once
<diddledan> best thing you could have done - woe betide you if you actually stopped here
<MartijnVdS> also:
<MartijnVdS> "Are you trying to tell me that we just stuck out our thumbs and some green bug-eyed monster stuck his head out and said, Hi fellas, hop right in. I can take you as far as the Basingstoke roundabout?" - Arthur Dent, Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
<diddledan> yeah, basingstoke is renowned for roundabouts
<MartijnVdS> I thought that was Swindon?
<diddledan> swindon has the "magic" roundabout, but basingstoke has more ordinary ones
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: the entire country seems to be littered with "normal" ones
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: (I drove from Harwich to Land's End and back)
<diddledan> yeah, we decided we liked circles and so plonked them down everywhere there was enough space for them
<MartijnVdS> just a dot in the middle of the road in places
<davmor2> diddledan: ERROR: fsck failed yob is not ext2 compatible
<diddledan> lolz
<popey> Squeee! L4D2 on Steam for £3.74!
<popey> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/
<MartijnVdS> but.. I already own it
<popey> I don't! :D
<MartijnVdS> popey: wanna play? :)
<popey> can't yet, still working
<MartijnVdS> .. sometime soon?
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yes!
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<czajkowski> I'm thinking tonight may have to be a curry night
<MartijnVdS> what's the difference between "Left 4 Dead 2 (Beta)" and "Left 4 Dead 2 Beta"?
<MartijnVdS> I seem to have both
<popey> me too
<popey> installing the one without the brackets though
<popey> (bought it) :D
<MartijnVdS> popey: only the one with brackets has an icon
<mgdm> czajkowski: 'lo, yu at EuroPython?
<MartijnVdS> which means it's the "official" release version I guess?
<popey> strange, this one is downloading
<popey> 11.5GB
 * MartijnVdS starts Little Inferno
<popey> the () one is 7.6GB
 * popey downloads both for the hell of it
<Darael> MartijnVdS: Hast completed Little Inferno before?
<Darael> There's a few surprising turns in that game, let me tell you.
<Darael> Do wish I'd kept that coupon, though.  Yes, indeed.
<directhex> popey, MartijnVdS, you want the one WITH brackets
<directhex> the one without brackets is the beta version of the game on all platforms, and only supports beta servers. the one with brackets is the beta version of the linux port of the non-beta version, i.e. it can play on any global servers
<directhex> on windows, there's left 4 dead 2, and left 4 dead 2 beta (no brackets)
<popey> ta
<czajkowski> mgdm: narp just got back
<czajkowski> berlin on monday
<mgdm> czajkowski: ah, I was going to get you to say hello to one of the speakers just to confuse him :-)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I just got back
<mgdm> you certainly seem to be earning your air miles since the job switch, eh? :)
<czajkowski> so I need to find some sort of program for EU flights
<czajkowski> as so many airlines
<mgdm> czajkowski: ask Derick
<directhex> popey, https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2640
<mgdm> one for czajkowski; http://i.imgur.com/pwwSmRk.jpg
<czajkowski> LOL
<redtape|renegade> czajkowski: What's with the Pug thing ? U got one ... ?
<czajkowski> nope, just like them.
<redtape|renegade> charming.
<popey> There's something about pugs
<czajkowski> there was one a the airport today
<ZenoArrow> Hi. I've tried to uninstall a package using sudo apt-get remove --purge (following up with sudo apt-get autoremove), but I'm certain that it didn't clear everything. Is there any way to locate the files that the install changed?
<popey> that should have removed it
<popey> there may be generated files it wont remove
<popey> and it wont touch things in your home directory
<MartijnVdS> and things like log files probably
<popey> yeah
 * popey has a quick blast at l4d2
<ZenoArrow> popey: It should've removed everything. To be clearer about the issue, after the first install, a script ran that attempted to setup some databases (but failed).
<ZenoArrow> So that the script had a chance of running successfully, I followed the steps I mentioned earlier to remove the program, and attempted the install again.
<ZenoArrow> This time, the database setup script did not run.
<ZenoArrow> As I saw that the script failed the first time, I know the failure to run the script isn't down to the data already existing, so it must be setup related.
<ZenoArrow> I'll have a look in my home directory and see what I can find.
<staff-> hi folks
<staff-> how are ya
<popey> GREAT!
<popey> Oh.
<mgdm> I want Frosties now
<bigcalm> Good to know
<bigcalm> I want somebody to buy me an eggs box so I can play proper games
<mgdm> It's popey's fault
<popey> :D
<bigcalm> Aww, was I the only person to send uupc a cat photo?
<popey> no
<popey> ☻
 * popey pokes bigcalm with minecraft
 * popey calls bigcalm on skype to shout at him
 * Azelphur pokes popey with feed the beast
<bigcalm> FTB does look good but a lot of effort
<Azelphur> bigcalm: to set up? it's easy
<Azelphur> to play? isn't that what minecraft is all about ;)
<Azelphur> who doesn't want programmable computers with item networks.
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-05
<redtape|renegade> Mir-ning All .. It would be brilliant if Ubuntu could do this kind of website , but for Ubuntu Links ... :: http://bit.ly/16asUNS :: (Pearltrees.com)
<knightwise> hey guys
<MartijnVdS> \o knightwise
<dwatkins> mornin
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: just install a tag cloud module
<diplo> Morning all
<popey> 29125 alan      20   0 4872m 161m 8448 S   0.0  2.1   5:59.52 rhythmbox
<popey> le sigh
<MartijnVdS> popey: do the notifications go wild when you skip a song as well?
<MartijnVdS> popey: if I skip more than one song, the notification starts lagging behind
<MooDoo_> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<feisar__> morning
<popey> not seen that MartijnVdS
<popey> i do get annoyed that when I close the app it says "Not Playing" in a notification
<MartijnVdS> popey: that too
<redtape|renegade> popey: Is clementine applicable ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday! :-D
<SuperMatt> it is indeed a happy friday
<SuperMatt> the sun is shining
<SuperMatt> and it's the first day of the London Film and Comic Con
<SuperMatt> I shall be meeting up this evening with fellow nerds, and then hittin the pub. I'm sure most of us will be in costume
<JamesTait> SuperMatt, sounds like a great day!
<SuperMatt>  I just wish I wasn't in work for most of it
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning bigcalm
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm and MooDoo
<Laney> \o/ huge bag of leaf tea just turned up
<Laney> <3 subscribe & save
<MartijnV1S> Laney: subscribe & save++
<Laney> it was timed *perfectly*
<Laney> finished the dregs off this morning
<redtape|renegade> Is the XPS 13 Ultrabook™ Laptop, Developer Edition new ?, Or have they had it out for a while ? [ review :: http://bit.ly/10DjN9I ]
<redtape|renegade> soz .. missed the product WebLink ... ::: http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd :::
<davmor2> Happy Friday everyone
<MooDoo> hallo davmor sir
<davmor2> MooDoo: 'Ow am ya?
<redtape|renegade> davmor2: Happy Tynwald Day ,.. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tynwald-Day/115836508463481
<MooDoo> davmor2: good good thanks
<diplo> any c++ peeps in here ?
<MartijnVdS> diplo: !ask :P
<diplo> :D
<diplo> I was just about to type but got distracted :)
<diplo> We have a largish c++ program, one of customer sites it's crashing
<MartijnVdS> diplo: install unstripped binaries, get core dumps, run gdb?
<diplo> We're compiling with a -g flag to get it to core dump but it's not doing that, any tips on where to look when our 2 devs are out ?
<MartijnVdS> diplo: -g doesn't give a core dump by itself
<MartijnVdS> you need to set ulimit as well
<mgdm> diplo: 'ulimit -c unlimited'
<MartijnVdS> mgdm++
<diplo> ah, yes that is set as well
<diplo> Sorry, forgot to mention that part
<mgdm> does it say 'core dumped' on crash?
<MartijnVdS> does it have rights to write in `pwd`?
<MartijnVdS> (its cwd)
<mgdm> also check the contents of /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<mgdm> the core dumps might be going elsewhere
<mgdm> (like /var)
<diplo> It doesn't write/do anything, just crashes so we don't know where to look
<diplo> It's running as root MartijnVdS so I guess so, but will check tha tnow
<mgdm> diplo: strace /path/to/binary
<diplo> Ah, why didn't i think of strace !
<mgdm> diplo: might give you a clue
<MartijnVdS> or gdb /path/to/binary -> run
<diplo> Ta
<MartijnVdS> then ask *it* for a backtrace on crash
<diplo> OK a few things to look at
<mgdm> try strace first, it's a lot faster than gdb
<MartijnVdS> true
<ali1234> go directly to valgrind
<diplo> kk, doesn't crash straight away... we think it's related to one of our report modules but can't replicate locally
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: Lose ALL the performance!
<mgdm> valgrind is even slower than gdb
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> it is also the most useful
<diplo> core_pattern just has the word "core" inside it
<diplo> Will run with strace next thank you
<MooDoo> i have serpents in my brain - https://www.facebook.com/ChristiansAgainstSlipknot/posts/638162776211330
<MooDoo> sorry for the OT post lol
<diplo> heh that's great, love some of the replies
<diplo> Cheers guys, we're running strace against the program now and hope it crashes :)
<slvr> incredibly silly iptables question
<slvr> this is my simple iptables script: http://pastebin.com/S1w9Y43R
<slvr> unfortunately, it fails on the last two lines, as follows:
<slvr> # /sbin/iptables -t filter -A INPUT --protocol tcp --dport 84 --jump ACCEPT
<slvr> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<slvr> and I simply cannot spot the mistake
<MartijnVdS> slvr: table "filter" doesn't have an INPUT chain
<MartijnVdS> slvr: try "iptables -t filter -L" to see which ones it does have
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<MartijnVdS> wait
<MartijnVdS> it should
<davmor2> but lo what light through yonder window breaks it is the sun (Summers here make the most of it people)
<slvr> iptables -t filter -L: http://pastebin.com/c6JjWv6Z
<MartijnVdS> slvr: ah, filter is the default table
<slvr> I'm thinking it's choking on --protocol tcp but I can't see how
<MartijnVdS> it shouldn't
<MartijnVdS> that line worked for me
<slvr> indeedly
<czajkowski> popey: how do you start an on air on hangouts
<slvr> Yelch. It's a VPS anyhow. Xen, so it won't be a module issue. I'll just reinstall and see what happens.
<MartijnVdS> slvr: still could be a module issue though
<slvr> I've modprobed everything I could think of.
<MartijnVdS> slvr: nah iptables should do that itself
<MartijnVdS> but I don't know how xen and iptables interact
<slvr> mmm, looking through my history apparently it worked a few months ago when I first set this up
<slvr> so it's something between now and then
<slvr> eh, a reinstall will probably fix, so I'll do that.
<MartijnVdS> slvr: was the kernel upgraded?
<slvr> ah, I hadn't thought to check
<slvr> and yes it was
<slvr> thanks!~
<slvr> (for future reference: the xt_tcpudp wasn't there for some weird reason)
<slvr> *module
<dogmatic69> anyone know what the settings are that makes ubuntu's screen grab work?
<dogmatic69> trying to make xfce do the same (eg: alt+prnt screen for current window)
<dwatkins> apparently it's in ccsm, dogmatic69
<dwatkins> "you can change the shortcut by installing compizconfig-settings-manager from the software centre, launching it, then clicking on "Ubuntu Unity plugin", then switching the HUD key."
<bashrc> I thought it was just the PrtSc button, but may be different on xfce
<dwatkins> there's probably something in the xfce config file you can set to bind the key.
<dogmatic69> dwatkins: I know where to do it, was looking more for the command, think I got it now thanks.
<dwatkins> ah ok cool
<dogmatic69> dwatkins: did you know the name of the ubuntu screen grab thing?
<dogmatic69> cant seem to bind alt+print to anything, both work without the other just not together :(
<dwatkins> no idea, sorry dogmatic69 - looks like it changed in 13.04 anyway
<dwatkins> or perhaps I misinterpretted that title
<ormiret> dogmatic69: does xev see alt+PrntScrn as something different to PrintScrn?
<dogmatic69> xev?
<ormiret> an app to print x events to the terminal
<czajkowski> bah simple scan is proving to be not so simple
<czajkowski> refuses to scan :(
<czajkowski> cant get hplip to run to add it via ip address either
<czajkowski> :(
<davmor2> Moo!
 * DJones throws davmor2 on bbq and gets a bun ready
<redtape|renegade> On bumm .. A group of Royal Commandos has just pulled up and heading towards the hotel next but one . The ladies in the hotel next door are putting on lipstick .. i.e. I'm never going to get any sleep tonight . [mutley expressions].
<redtape|renegade> I guess they're part of the Tynwald celebations .. but I suppose it'll quieten down after the weekend.
<popey> Afternoon all!
<bigcalm> Hola
<MartijnVdS> \o
 * bigcalm drums fingers waiting for a Rackspace cloud server to finish imaging
<SuperMatt> is it a biggun?
<bigcalm> 40GB disc, is that big?
<bigcalm> Taking its sweet time though
<SuperMatt> hurm, shouldn't take all that long, from what I remember
<bigcalm> Getting to 25% wasn't too bad
<bigcalm> It's been sitting at 50% for a long time now
<SuperMatt> well the rackspace support is pretty good
<SuperMatt> drop them a  line
<bigcalm> I've got other things to do. Will bug them if needed later
<bigcalm> Yay, it finished
<SuperMatt> almost home time y'all
<bigcalm> Woop woop
<hamitron> does chrome use less cpu than firefox on ubuntu?
<popey> depends who you ask
<popey> some people find chrome less, smoe find firefox less
<hamitron> hmmm, ok, at least you haven't given a biased view
<hamitron> ;)
<hamitron> think I'll just try it anyway
<hamitron> install things on this system before I clean it up
<popey> i use chromium
<popey> i found firefox too cpu eaty
<hamitron> I did actually mean chromium
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> ff was taking 2 cpu cores most of the time
<hamitron> not something I want in these weather conditions
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847709/
<popey> ☻
<hamitron> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * hamitron dreams
<hamitron> if only....
<redtape|renegade> Yay \o/ :: Flattr.net the microdonations site is potentially adding bitcoin support .. but only if they get people to say yes on this blog :::  http://blog.flattr.net/2013/07/adding-bitcoin-support/  ::: Plz do so if you completely agree in priciple.
<redtape|renegade> **principle .. ahem.
 * MartijnVdS wonders what to do
<Darael> Hmm.  I don't disagree in principle with adding bitcoin support to Flattr.  I do, however, tend on principle not to follow advice given with colons used for formatting rather than punctuation.
<Darael> Call me a snob if you will, but...
<bashrc> If you have a project which is raising donations in bitcoind it's probably easier just to show an address or a QR code on your site, rather than go through Flattr and have them take 10%
<Darael> True enough.
<bashrc> But if they're now using bitcoin that is a sign that it's becoming more mainstream
<Darael> I suppose it depends on the details - if Flattr are planning to sell the BTC and pass 90% of the result on, there's a convenience argument.  On the other hand, it doesn't really do much for BTC adoption that way, does it?
<^Snake> Question about File Systems for Ubuntu, I have a Vista Laptop, hard drive is partitioned (& formatted) in NTFS for Vista in C Drive (Vista OS), & E Drive (personal files). The D Drive will be for Ubuntu. Is there any preference for what FS to use for Ubuntu?
<^Snake> An article I was reading said it's not good to install Ubuntu onto NTFS due to certain file attributes. Another article said you can't install onto NTFS, incompatibilities. But when you choose to install Ubuntu, you have the option to install into the same drive as Windows, which is NTFS anyway?
<^Snake> So is there a FS I should choose over NTFS for Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-06
<bashrc> Jeri Ellsworth on Valve and Augmented Reality games http://cf.jenesee.com/pcasts/2013-July/Episode_101.mp3
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> good morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> good morning MartijnVdS
 * MartijnVdS is playing with radius and wpa again
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> and it seems to be working \o/
<brobostigon> woop
<MartijnVdS> except it's PEAP and MSCHAPv2 which is known to be h4x0rable
<MartijnVdS> oh
<MartijnVdS> PEAP might be OK for now
<MartijnVdS> ah.. only if I create my own cert and verify it on the client
 * DJones settles down in front of the tv to see whether the Lions can eat the Wallabies
<MartijnVdS> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/07/bbc-realizes-the-obvious-puts-3d-plans-on-hold/
<MartijnVdS> \o/ Ars headlines :)
<DJones> Ah well, I think I can safely say "Well done Lions"
 * penguin42 giggles at the patchset someone has just sent to X of 'remove CRAY support'
<popey> evening
<MartijnVdS> \o popey
<popey> MartijnVdS: how do we play l4d2 together?
<popey> and does it do voice and stuff?
<MartijnVdS> popey: uhh.. I don't have a microphone on that machine, so I don't think we get that
<popey> ok
<popey> i was playing a game the other day and could hear my own speech echoing back to me from another player
<MartijnVdS> popey: I can probably invite you, or you me.. from somewhere in the menus
<MartijnVdS> let me check
 * popey opens it
 * penguin42 is watching the Doug Engelbart mouse Demo from 1968; mouse, menu system, a few line drawings - but all uppercase characters
<MartijnVdS> popey: you can
 * popey reboots
<MartijnVdS> "join a friend's game" in campaign mode
<MartijnVdS> popey: it seems you need to accept my friend request first :)
<MartijnVdS> Anyone else joining L4D2? :)
<MartijnVdS> popey: bad reboot? :)
<popey> gheh
<popey> accepted
<mgdm> penguin42: your point being?
<penguin42> mgdm: Oh just that it's odd the order technology moves; you get lots of neat stuff but no lower case characters yet
<mgdm> Heh
<slvr> graphics are totally more exciting to build than lower case letters
<slvr> the latter seems so trivial one wishes someone else do the work
<penguin42> slvr: Haha possible; it looks in http://sloan.stanford.edu/mousesite/1968Demo.html#complete as if they're using overlining to represent upper case
<slvr> (In other news Visual Studio 2013 is returning to ALL CAPS MENUS)
<mgdm> yeah, a guy at work is using it
<mgdm> dark theme + all caps = looks like my Fluxbox desktop from 2003
<bashrc> Does anyone actually use Visual Studio?
<mgdm> Yes, clearly
<bashrc> There are so many programming tools on linux
<mgdm> all those WIndows apps, Windows Phone apps, XBox apps don't write themselves
 * MartijnVdS returns from the zombie hunt
<penguin42> do you have many around there?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: l4d2 has LOADS of zombies
<popey>  MartijnVdS that was fun
<MartijnVdS> it was :)
<popey> MartijnVdS: kids came in and wanted a water fight, l4d2 got me psyched up for it ☻
<MartijnVdS> popey: ZOMBIES 8-)
<brobostigon> QI XL, bbc2 :)
<constrictor> any django developers here, who have used mongoengine?
#ubuntu-uk 2013-07-07
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> another day to play with WPA-Enterprise 8-)
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> oh and to charge my kindle
<brobostigon> a normal kindle, or a tablet kindle, but the latter isnt so good, so more likely to be the former.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: it's the old normal kindle
<MartijnVdS> (post-keyboard but pre-paperwhite)
<brobostigon> good, :)
<MartijnVdS> and the charge is free!
<MartijnVdS> (yay sunlight)
<MartijnVdS> http://www.voltaicsystems.com/fuse4w.shtml
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> yay for EM radiation.
<MartijnVdS> Finally, a use for the big bright light in the blue room
<MartijnVdS> :P
<brobostigon> and gamma rays and photons.
<SuperMatt> https://cloud.supermatt.net/public.php?service=files&t=41bd142409caec36ad02a9c34f965d25 <- well all right!
<SuperMatt> oh, and there's another 1TB not mounted because it has my windows games
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: lots of spinning rust! ;)
<SuperMatt> yup!
 * MartijnVdS is playing with certtool from gnutls
<SuperMatt> well, I was just coming up to the edge of the 5TB I did have
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: I'm having a hard time filling up 2TB..
<SuperMatt> I hoard a lot of TV programs and stuff
<SuperMatt> oh and porn, always porn
<MartijnVdS> sure but 4.9TB of it 8-)
<redtape|renegade> Afternoon guys.
<redtape|renegade> OT | One question today : Andy Murray or Novak Djokovic Today ?  Everyone seems to awaiting the bad news of the final .. #wimbledon
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: I'm listening to F1
<redtape|renegade> in wat language ? Pirrelli ?
<redtape|renegade> :0
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: whatever they speak on BBC R5SX
<redtape|renegade> redtape scans for BBC R5SX ...
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: "Radio 5 sports extra"
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: Nice & seems legit :: http://bit.ly/1a3cz1H ::: Last time I listened was the Olympics.
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: I'm receiving it from a FreeSat transponder on Astra 2.. of course it's legit :)
<redtape|renegade> Oh, it says 'cant play due to rights restrictions'  .. Sooooo it's playing yesterday's footie review .. can't get satellite as I don't own a Tele...
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: you can get a dish and sat card for your PC :)
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: isn't it on DVB-T as well?
<MartijnVdS> (freeview)
<redtape|renegade> dunno .. but redtape doesn't believe in the promise of television .. prefer radio, by far.
<MartijnVdS> there are more radio stations than TV stations on free{sat,view} ;)
<brobostigon> yep :)
<redtape|renegade> I believe so .. but it's miniscule compared to radio on t'internet .. :: http://bit.ly/13CDst6 :: My Dad is getting the cheque for selling his TV firm on Monday due to on-line sales & PC World competition .. but TV has always been a 'product' for someone' else in my family.
<redtape|renegade> I gave some DeNiro to ::  http://open.commonly.cc/ :: be nice if they could reach their target .. they've been going 12 days so far ..
<redtape|renegade> I going to give to wm8650 attempt on Linux another try , if I can get it for £15 (P&P incl.) :: http://r.ebay.com/qZavXs :: but it's a long shot using Arch|ARM ..
<penguin42> redtape|renegade: It's an ARM9 core - don't bother
<penguin42> redtape|renegade: Now, if you're a good guy mechanically then using that chassis for a beagleboard:black would be more useful
<redtape|renegade> penguin42: It's a technical experiment that has been proved before ..(see link at end).. if it works then I'll get one hundred and fifty of the same type for £5 each, which will go to the 3rdworld/charity. [ http://bit.ly/1a3gM5s ]  i.e.  It's not for me.
<penguin42> redtape|renegade: I'm not sure it's worth it frankly; they're really really shit chips
<redtape|renegade> penguin42: Yeah, yur prob.ly right .. just had a grand lying around with nothing to-do. Kinda glad I'm not top bidder now.
<penguin42> redtape|renegade: Yeh it's terrible when it's burning a hole in your bank account
 * redtape|renegade re-looksie's at the #LSE to get solaptops instead.
<redtape|renegade> OT | redtape likes the new Alan Partridge Film .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRivx-wEaiE   .. Anyone seen it yet .& when's it gonna be on DVD ?
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: Cameraman down .. ::: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTA05RezBac&feature=youtu.be :::
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: yes that was early in the race
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: I can't wait for a tweetpic of the black eye :D
<dogmatic69> I am trying to record some screen casts and have tried recordmydesktop with openshop video editor to put it together. But some sections of the output are stuck.
<dogmatic69> Like the first 1 min of the video is the same frame, then it starts working
<dogmatic69> anyone got better apps for this, or know what could be going on?
<dogmatic69> it seems to be the openshot video that is breaking things
<dogmatic69> the output from recordmydesktop seems fine
<penguin42> tried ptivi?
<penguin42> also kino and kdenlive
<dogmatic69> nope, will try now
<dogmatic69> it may just be the format, recordmydesktop spits out ovg or something.
<dogmatic69> might be good to make it avi or something normal
<dogmatic69> ptivi seems better already.
<dogmatic69> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> no prob
<dogmatic69> man, so much smoother. openshot was pushing the CPU thought the roof and could not even show the preview properly.
<dogmatic69> Can't belive it made 45k on kickstarter
<dogmatic69> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/421164014/openshot-video-editor-for-windows-mac-and-linux/posts
<penguin42> no one said kickstarter selected for sanity
<penguin42> dogmatic69: There seem to be a lot of video editors all of which have some down side; it would seem better to share some more
<dogmatic69> they should just join forces
<penguin42> yeh, although it's not too bad to have some competition between them - it helps push forward
<dogmatic69> sure, but its not exactly a huge market
<mgdm> and it's a hard problem
<dogmatic69> like IDE's or something
<dogmatic69> ye
<dwatkins> Does anyone happen to know the name of the CD/DVD Creator application, so I can start it manually, please?
 * penguin42 would use k3b
<dwatkins> I renamed a directory and now it won't start when I try to send it to it
<dwatkins> penguin42: yeah, I'm almost at that stage myself, Unity not letting me move the launcher etc.
<penguin42> mgdm: I think the other problem is that there seem to be two separate focuses 'simple' and 'pro' where the simple are for those of us who just want to edit a quick clip we took of something, and the pro's want to make a small film
<penguin42> dwatkins: You can use k3b in gnome as well
<mgdm> ah yes
<dwatkins> aha thanks penguin42
 * dwatkins gives up on CD/DVD creator
<redtape|renegade> OT | Just having a look at Audioboo to give proper audio messages on twitter ... Anyone tried it ? :: https://twitter.com/audioboo ::
<oly> anyone here have a suggestion for a good device for outdoor use, thats portables and around 400
<oly> main requirements are gtk, so i can run apps like inkscape and geany
<oly> so no ubuntu touch unless x11 and gtk will be coming soon :)
<oly> dell xps 10 looks like good potential but i can not find much about compatibility
<penguin42> oly: I don't think you have much chance with ARM based Windows tablets
<redtape|renegade> oly: You'd better get onto ebay.co.uk and take yur pick from these .. :: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ :: but I always recommenmd system 76
<penguin42> oly: Android tablets are more hackable because in the end they're running Linux already (and I think Windows on ARM are very locked down)
<oly> yeah tempted with android, but the only option is ubuntu touch ?
<oly> ie no gtk or X apps
<penguin42> oly: It depends....
<redtape|renegade> is it a tablet you are after ?
<oly> tablet or small laptop,
<oly> something portable, only for some hacking / graphics when i am about
<oly> i have a 17 inch laptop it ways a tone :p
<penguin42> oly: It's very variable by tablet /hardware - most of them you can persuade to run a chroot with Linux, getting X to work depends on the exact driver - I've got X just about tottering along on an ereader
<penguin42> oly: But also getting power saving to work as well as Android is very difficult
<oly> yeah, i know thats why i am asking about :)
<penguin42> oly: Ubuntu Touch might not be a bad bet with Mir, as I understand there is an X backend'd by Mir - would be an interesting thing to try
<redtape|renegade> oly. I'd just save up for a haswell in Q3~13, unless it's time critical ?
<oly> yeah but i dont know how far of that is, no point getting it if i have to wait a year to run the apps i am after
<penguin42> oly: nod
<penguin42> oly: Maybe Asus transformer ?
<penguin42> oly: Or one of the x86 tablets
<oly> asus transformer looks good, but not sure its proper x86 apps ?
<oly> whats the haswell redtape|renegade ?
<penguin42> oly: It's not it's ARM
<penguin42> oly: So get an x86 tablet?
<oly> x86 tablet is an option but they all seem to be windows uefi, and not found one thats known to work :p
<oly> i was hoping someone may have such a device which they are using :)
<penguin42> UEFI in itself isn't such a problem - I think the x86 uefi's MS says you're supposed to be able to install your own stuff - not sure about the practice, or how well the touch works
<penguin42> oly: But if you want to run inkscape/gnome there is no reason to restrict to x86 - they should work fine on ARM
<oly> true, just reading about the transformer  again
<redtape|renegade> penguin42: Maybe it's good with other optional prog.s .. althou I find use of a Transformer with Ubuntu .. as of yet .. ::: http://bit.ly/16gp85u ::
<redtape|renegade> oly. Can you not just cross-search the ubuntu friendly page with an auction site and install ubuntu via there ?
<oly> maybe but the ubuntu friendly site does not tell you about the machines quickly, weight size etc
<oly> i dont want another brick :)
<oly> got one already :-D
<penguin42> haha - what did you brick?
<penguin42> oh, you mean brick by weight?
<oly> yeah, got a dell 17 studio works beautifully but i can just pop it into a bag and carry it around all day
<penguin42> oly: The other question is how something like inkscape works with a touchscreen - touchscreens are a bit weird when you try themn on existing apps
<oly> well inkscape says it supports touch
<oly> i remember using inkscape and gimp on my n900 that worked, if very fiddly on a small screen :)
<penguin42> ok yeh
<redtape|renegade> The brief seems quite constrictive to answer, IMHO.
<mgdm>  \o/ \o/ \o/
<Pendulum> yay!
<mgdm> Until last year I didn't give two hoots about tennis, that has changed :-)
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I was staying with friends outside Manchester who are big tennis fans in 2005 when he had his surprising run after Henman got knocked out.
<Pendulum> That's what got me interested in tennis at all.
<penguin42> Pendulum: Tennis must be good for you - all that swinging back and foward looking at one player and then the other
<Pendulum> haha
<mgdm> that's not really how it's filmed, though. it's more of an up-and-down eye movement. :P
<penguin42> it's like Snooker, I never figure why with widescreen they don't just turn the camera around and have it going across
<mgdm> I suspect with tennis it's because a lot of the interesting/important lines are the ones down the sides
<mgdm> so it's easier to see the way it's filmed
<mgdm> also, probably in part "because that's the way they've always done it"
<Pendulum> For tennis I think you're definitely right regarding being able to see angles.
<redtape|renegade> OT | Soooo Tim wins at Tennis .. who'd a thunk it !
<mgdm> Yes, that is what happened.
<redtape|renegade> Just realised it's 77years since last UK champion and it is the 7/7 today .. #just-sayin'
<penguin42> Stockport will be upset, their Fred Perry way will be outdated now
 * redtape|renegade tries to find a fitting conspiracy :: https://twitter.com/thetracyaustin/status/353925986842181632 :: #7thHeaven
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<brobostigon> evening bigcalm
<dogmatic69> After updating to 13.04 from 12.04 printing has gone south. Now I get some margin top/left I cant seem to clear.
<dogmatic69> anyone have ideas for that?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Even on the test page?
<StevenR> hrrmph. Anyone in central Scotland and use Freeview? (Trying to determine if there's a problem with Black Hill (Lanarkshire) transmitter)
<redtape|renegade> StevenR: The last time I used tv was two years ago .. but good luck with your question.
<penguin42> StevenR: https://www.radioandtvhelp.co.uk/diagnostic/?id=IRDPIBK4IQ7HGHTA4D7HV584G6&uid=218553210  ?
<StevenR> penguin42: thanks, I've already been down that route. They say "no reported problems". TBH, I suspect local antenna issue, but I was hoping to find someone else how happened to recive from the same transmitter
<StevenR> *who happened
<dwatkins> I don't even have an aerial; I'm in Edinburgh.
<mgdm> StevenR: I'm pretty sure I'm on Black hill and it's fine
<directhex> moop
<StevenR> mgdm: thanks. Looking at other antennas, I might be on Craigkelly, but I don't know which antenna is mine
<mgdm> StevenR: some boxes will tell you the transmitter ID
<StevenR> mgdm: I'm not getting anything at all :)
<mgdm> or you could work it out from the frequencies of the multiplexes
<mgdm> (when it works, yes :)
<mgdm> StevenR: or one way to tell is if you get the Glasgow or Edinburgh version of the STV News at Six :)
<StevenR> yeah. Mythtv can probably tell me that, but it doesn't find a single channel
<brobostigon> i wonder what they will do with new top gear ep, with the tennis still going on, hopefully thwy will ditch the tennis.
<mgdm> I'd hope they'd move Top Gear
<mgdm> it's not live
<mgdm> Facebook is asking me to rate my office (as I've tagged photos there)
<brobostigon> i find top gear significantly more entertaining, and also, when not move the tennix to bbc 1 ?
<brobostigon> why not*
<brobostigon> and delay country file?
<brobostigon> or stick the tennis onto bbc3 or 4?
<mgdm> BBC1 is their 'main'c hannel
<brobostigon> by that same argument, country file is also pre-recorded. so they can shift that.
<mgdm> They have contingencies for these things
<mgdm> not sure what they are though
<brobostigon> like sticking stuff onto red buttons, and online.
<brobostigon> which it seems they have.
<HoT|2fC^> <HoT|2fC^> Can anybody tell me how I would boot a .IMG (pfSense-2.0.3-RELEASE-1g-i386-nanobsd-20130412-1022.img) how can I boot this or run this on my machine?
<HoT|2fC^> <HoT|2fC^> I have blank DVD-R's.
<HoT|2fC^> I want to do this BSD Router :)
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: what does 'file' say?
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: file blah.img
<HoT|2fC^> MartijnVdS ^^ Above mate :)
<HoT|2fC^> I wan't to run pfSense 2.0.3 Relaese.
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: yes.. run the command "file pfSense-2.0.3-RELEASE-1g-i386-nanobsd-20130412-1022.img" please :)
<MartijnVdS> and paste the output
<HoT|2fC^> Ok brb jumping on my Ubuntu machine :)
<HoT|2fC^> thanks MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: that's not good for most hardware :P
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: "file" will just tell you what kind of file it is
<HoT|2fC^> what isnt ?
<MartijnVdS> jumping on a computer is bad for the computer :P
<HoT|2fC^> ah cool I want to run it :) maybe test?
<HoT|2fC^> MartijnVdS hahah yeah it is idd
<MartijnVdS> HoT|2fC^: no, if "file" says it's an iso-9660 or UDF image, you can burn it to CD or DVD by opening "brasero" and loading the image and burning it
<HoT|2fC^> ah ok MartijnVdS I will go and double check now :) thanks.. brb.
<MartijnVdS> if it's a "partition table" or "file system" of some kind, you need to "dd" it to an USB stick, or a partition on $same
<HoT|2fC^> :o
<MartijnVdS> (partition table to the device, so /dev/sdz for example; file system to the partition, so /dev/sdz1 for instance)
<HoT|2fC^> ah ok ok :)
<MartijnVdS> but it's probably an ISO image
<HoT|2fC^> Well I tried to do it here on my Windows box but its not happending.
<HoT|2fC^> using Deamontools etc.. and other type of programmes
<MartijnVdS> weird, burning ISOs to disc is built into Windows Vista and up
<HoT|2fC^> VMware
<MartijnVdS> just right-click and burn
<MartijnVdS> it's a vmware image?
<HoT|2fC^> nono I want to try it :)
<MartijnVdS> oh :)
<HoT|2fC^> never mind I have that Oracle VM VirtualBox
<HoT|2fC^> :)
<MartijnVdS> woo, radius accounting is working now \o/
<popey> ebenink!
<MartijnVdS> hi popey
<brobostigon> yay, my dad has brought me back a bottle of talisker from his trip, :)
<mgdm> \o/
<brobostigon> yay
<brobostigon> will be yummy.
<brobostigon> hip flask refill, me thinks.
<mgdm> I got a hip flask and a bottle of Talisker for my birthday
<mgdm> I've not *yet* put the two together
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: have you ordered Broeders or Dark Roast yet? :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: it will have to wait roughly a week, for more money.
<brobostigon> delivary cost is my worry.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: yeah, that's a bit steep.. international shipping :(
<MartijnVdS> maybe they could get a discount if they shipped a shipping container at once.. :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: certainly, that my worry. and my main reason why i might not.
 * MartijnVdS should write up the steps to set up freeradius + WPA-enterprise
<^2fC> :o
<^2fC> Sounds interesting MartijnVdS :D
<^2fC> I just come on my Linux box took me a while lol, had something to eat and drink first :D
<popey> L4D2 TIME!
<MartijnVdS> nah, Zzz o'clock
<popey> nn
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-30
<MooDoo> morning all
<mapps> morning MooDoo
<michiel81> Hello, i was wondering if anyone has any experience with 14.04 and touch controllers?
<mapps> not me sorry
<michiel81> Hehe, story of my life, been fidling about with it for the last 4 days. Did get it to register touch but can't calibrate it.
<Myrtti> morning
<nigelb> *sniff*
<nigelb> mroning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! :-D
<DJones> morning JamesTait, I'll watch bruce willis have an eventful day in armageddon then
<JamesTait> Works for me, DJones. :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> Happy Birthday bigcalm ( I Think ? )
<bigcalm> :O
<bigcalm> Who told you? :P
<bigcalm> And thank you
<diplo> The all mighty and powerful
<diplo> (Google!)
<Myrtti> yeah, me too. HBD bigcalm
<bigcalm> Thank you Myrtti :)
<MooDoo> happy birthday bigcalm  :D
<bigcalm> Thank you!
<diplo> I hide my birthday from all Social Media :)
<diplo> I'm not very good at celebrating me
<dwatkins> many hippy reruns, bigcalm
<bigcalm> Thank you dwatkins
<popey> bigcalm: Congratulations on clinging to a rock & circling it's nearest star for another arbitrary amount of time.
<directhex> it's tough work. if you stop thinking about it for a second, you might float away
<bigcalm> popey: thanks, I do it so well
<popey> You're certainly very much on a roll.
<bigcalm> I've tried to forget to hit the ground, but I haven't mastered flying yet
 * popey looks for a bag containing retsina and a ball
<bigcalm> I ordered a single wireless Qi power charger (the one popey has 2 of) from Amazon. The trader who sold them has sent me 2 as 2 separate orders. Silly Amazon
<popey> yeah, i got two like that too
<bigcalm> I can't decide if I want to return one or not
<bigcalm> Oh, interesting
<bigcalm> They show 2 separate order numbers, but my orders list on Amazon only shows the one
<bigcalm> I am quite confused
<Myrtti> I think my Nokia one might not like the case I've got for my Nexus 5
<bigcalm> I wonder if I'll have to take my SGS5 out of its case for the charging to work
<popey> my nexus 4 charges with those in the case
<popey> but I took mine out of the cases and just have an orange slickwrap on the back now
<SuperMatt> anyone tried putting L on their nexus 5 yet?
<Myrtti> I'm not that brave
<Myrtti> or insane
<SuperMatt> I was thinking of doing it this weekend
<bigcalm> It all works, phone now wirelessly charging
<bigcalm> Back to work I go
<bigcalm> Put a bit of a bulge in the case's back though :(
<bigcalm> I want to uninstall a package that I have previously altered its config. What's the best way to make sure that it removes all trace of the configs as well as the package?
<Myrtti> apt-get purge
<Myrtti> purge purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<bigcalm> Myrtti: thank you, just what I hoped for :)
<Myrtti> I've used remove --purge but apparently just purge does the same job
<bigcalm> Except it didn't do what I hoped for
<bigcalm> The directory and configs for exim still all exist
 * bigcalm removes by hand
 * Myrtti ♥ FTTC
 * popey ♥ VirginMedia
<Myrtti> we've got Zen
<Myrtti> it's lovely
<Myrtti> having a bit of money after a long dry period is baaaddd. I'm not only browsing for a garden watering paraphenalia, but also bigger houses and white goods.
<Myrtti> currently: sprinklers, water pistols with lawn treatment/soap dispensers, aquastop hose ends, houses in Peterborough, chest freezer and washer dryer.
<popey> heh
<popey> The problem with chest freezers is I'd want to fill it
<popey> also would want a shop one with glass lid
<Myrtti> well, we've currently got one drawer of our fridge-freezer filled with rye bread.
<popey> hehe
<Myrtti> the dark, hard, dry Finnish kind.
<Myrtti> it's not optimal. We could have Chinese dumplings in that drawer instead.
<Myrtti> or lolly poles
<mgdm> mmmm chinese dumplings
<mgdm> there's a shop near here that specialises in those
<Myrtti> mgdm: http://centraloriental.wordpress.com/ ♥
<Myrtti> we even bought an electric coolbox from Aldi on Saturday to help us haul stuff
<Myrtti> well, not only for that purpose, also for getting cheese back from Barnham Trading Post back to Cambs
<mgdm> Myrtti: OOoooo I'm hungry now
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: Hippo birdy
<switchtehbeat> odd question, anyone (I know this is the UK channel) use facebook selling sites to sell and buy stuff?
<popey> what are facebook selling sites?
<popey> you mean like regional community pages?
<switchtehbeat> like where people buy and sell stuff, all over the UK...
<popey> i am subscribed to a couple, never bought or sold though
<bigcalm> davmor2: thank you old man :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: tally ho, pip pip and all that
<foobarry> switchtehbeat: yes
<foobarry> mainly kids for toys though, although i have sold a broken old computer too
<switchtehbeat> oh,
<foobarry> i have a 17 inch LCD monitor to sell for £10 to someone i need to do
<foobarry> give for free and people less likely to turn up, or they often doing it to re-sell :@
<switchtehbeat> they're getting more and more popular, some guy is selling an iPhone 4s and thought I might buy it.
<foobarry> no different from gumtree
<foobarry> same risks apply
<foobarry> you might still get hit over the head or buy a stolen phone with no comebackl
<switchtehbeat> yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. I have sold on there but not bought.
<foobarry> you could get the IMEI
<popey> 4s is the best iphone they ever made IMHO
<foobarry> although they can be changed too i guess
<foobarry> popey :a freezer with a  glass lid is just asking to be filled with cornettos
<popey> hah
<foobarry> your kids would just be hanging around it all day
<foobarry> looking at ice pops
<foobarry> just added a few hypervisors in a different building, and more storage. vmotioning between buildings is cool :D
<dwatkins> vmware certainly sounds impressive for the fact you can move running machines around
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: so can kvm :)
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: oh cool, didn't know that - I've not used KVM in years
<MartijnVdS> "live migration" is what you're looking for :)
<dwatkins> I just started playing with ESXi on a test machine a few days ago
<awilkins> Anyone use RescueTime?
<MooDoo> any one here work for bet365?
<awilkins> I know some people who work for SkyBet
<ali1234> good to see that steam now adds downloads to the end of the queue instead of the start (and so not interrupting the existing download)
<Myrtti> I note it's firebug/thrips season again. Time to see to the air intakes of your computers and other electronic gear.
 * awilkins despises IE
<awilkins> Even when you jump through the hoops it demands to put pages in standards mode, it decides it only likes IE7 mode today
<MartijnVdS> "We detected UNIX line endings. You must be from the stone age."
<awilkins> Is that why?
<awilkins> Nope, doesn't fix it
<dogmatic69> is it normal that commands with a space as the first char do not go in history?
<ali1234> yes
<awilkins> Didn't know that one
<awilkins> Ta, useful for when when you just have to put a password in your command
<foobarry> rolf :(
<popey> oh dear
<foobarry> not sure how bad it is yt
<foobarry> how many points on the saville scale
<ndf> lol what?
<Myrtti> oh dear
<awilkins> Guilty on all counts
<Myrtti> geez
<Myrtti> ndf: http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jun/30/rolf-harris-guilty-indecent-assault
<awilkins> So quite a few Savilles short of a FixIt as yet.
<ndf> rolf harris now eh?
<Myrtti> "now"
<ndf> ha, well... it seems the entire TV industry is on it
<ndf> and some MPs
<foobarry> kfc will have to change their logo now
<ndf> 'cause the colonel looks like rolf?
<ndf> lol
 * awilkins watches KFCs attack lawyers target foobarry for libelling their logo
<foobarry> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zMHQnG3XXac/S6b08RcVbsI/AAAAAAAAACQ/WUUn3EbJTus/s1600-h/Rolf_Harris_KFC_man.jpg
<ndf> ever noticed the pringles guy and the monopoly man are related?
 * awilkins pictures someone fishing a brown crispy lump out of the fryer saying "Can you tell what it is yet?"
<ndf> ha
<foobarry> they took 8 days to deliberate.wow
<michiel81> anyone here familiar with 14.04 and touch controllers/screen? i could use some advice.
<mapps> hi all
<diddledan> ello mapps
<mapps> sup mate
<bigcalm> Thanks to company, trading through Amazon, sending me two units; I now have a wireless charging unit in my bedroom and one in my office.
<bigcalm> Free all the wires!
<diddledan> bigcalm: you need a wire to the wireless charging unit, tho?
<diddledan> is not like you can wirelessly charge over a metre of airspace yet
<diddledan> airgap**
<mapps> heh
<mapps> :D
<diddledan> fair enough you don't need to faff about with plugging and unplugging the phone/device
<mapps> i want charging over air
<mapps> :D
<bigcalm> String replacement in bash
<bigcalm> What's wrong with this? SQL=${SQL/##START_DATE##/${start_date}}
<Myrtti> well it takes the strain from the micro-USB on the phone too
<bigcalm> I'm getting this: ./generate_report.sh: 25: ./generate_report.sh: Bad substitution
<bigcalm> Myrtti: I went wireless because the SGS5 has a rubber seal flap over the micro usb charging socket. It's going to break off given time
<Myrtti> it's not one or two devices that I've heard failed because the surface soldering of the microUSB to the PCB has gotten loose over time due to users yanking the charging cable
<Myrtti> bigcalm: and that too
<diddledan> yeah microusb needs to be replaced with something more like the apple lightning conector
<bigcalm> That won't fix the flap issue
<diddledan> true
<diddledan> but then flaps are always a bad idea :-p
<bigcalm> It's to make the unit water resistant
<diddledan> unless, that is, you live in the 1920's and your flapper is pretty
<diddledan> http://hexus.net/tech/news/industry/71493-nasa-scientists-created-460ghz-vacuum-tubes/
<KrimZon> does anyone know how i can switch audio output hardware under 14.04 in mate?
<davmor2> KrimZon: possibly the same way you do anywhere else.  Open system setting and then click on audio if it isn't available from the sound indicator
<KrimZon> it's not there
<KrimZon> the thing that normally lets me switch audio output is missing
<davmor2> KrimZon: have you tried in system settings?
<KrimZon> the control centre?
<davmor2> KrimZon: could be
<KrimZon> there's only volume control, which doesn't seem to switch hardware
<davmor2> KrimZon: in that case install pavucontorl
<davmor2> pavucontrol even
<davmor2> that sould let you
<KrimZon> aha, that's not installed
<KrimZon> ah, thanks... that was what I was looking for
<ali1234> yeah pavucontrol is great
<ali1234> for some reason they dropped it in ubuntu and replaced it with some dumbed down thing that can only adjust the volume
<ali1234> it's still default in xfce
<KrimZon> that's a pain, because it never picks the soundcard I actually use
<ali1234> yes, i always turn off unused outputs, it really helps
<ali1234> i set my main sound card to analogue stereo output, my webcam to analogue stereo input, and my video card hdmi to off
<ali1234> this prevents skype from using the wrong input every single time i start it
<ali1234> you end up with only one input and one output which is simple enough that nothing gets confused
<popey> i dont think we dropped pavucontrol
<popey> we never had it as a default mixer
<popey> it's always been in universe, so never been on the cd
<ali1234> okay, well in that case ubuntu used to have something that was an almost exact clone of pavucontrol
<KrimZon> ubuntu 14.04 proved too new for a radeon hd4850
<foobarry> how can i record http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b048vpmp/the-old-plane-and-the-sea-rescuing-the-last-dornier-17 with get_iplayer?
<foobarry> doesn't seem to be available on get_iplayer
<foobarry> ah. got it with --url
<diddledan> I'm debating https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=samsung_gear_live_black
<Myrtti> I like how the LG one looks like more
<diddledan> yeah, I'm not sure which I prefer
<diddledan> the samsung has an arguably sharper screen, but the lg has better battery capacity
<diddledan> both have same storage and ram and processor
<diddledan> the samsung is 4g lighter and has a heart rate monitor
#ubuntu-uk 2014-07-01
<diddledan> *yawwn*
<MooDoo> morning all
<mapps> morning MooDoo
<mapps> just got back from the casino:(
<Myrtti> moin
<mapps> moin
<Myrtti> almost had a breakdown when I thought my allergy medication box had slid through the gap between the mattress and bed end to the floor
<Myrtti> crisis averted.
<nigelb> Ha, we have two different stashes of antihistamines.
<nigelb> Mine and Hers.
<Myrtti> I've got several stashes of different kinds. Most don't work.
<nigelb> We both use the same tablet.
<nigelb> Some days, it's a sneeze riot at home :(
<MooDoo> bloomin MS strike again...
<MartijnVdS> Microsoft strike?
<MartijnVdS> if only they went on strike
<nigelb> It would do more good than harm ;)
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: lol no, I use no-ip,org for my web hosting, MS has taken over the domain for bad usage reasons....sigh which means my sites are down
<MooDoo> yeah yeah yeah i know I shouldn't be using dynamic IP's for web hosting
<MartijnVdS> Ah, that's useless
<DJones> Can anybody recommend an alternative to no-ip
<DJones> MooDoo: Yeah, I'm hit with that issue as well, luckily I saw reports on it before I left home & was able to get my ip address so I can connect to my server
<diplo> DJones, http://freedns.afraid.org
<SuperMatt> I'll be honest and suggest rackspace dns
<SuperMatt> because you can use the api to update your ip
<SuperMatt> dns is free with us, all you need is a cloud account, which is also free (if you don't get managed support)
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: ooooooo
<SuperMatt> unlikely to be pulled down
<DJones> SuperMatt: Have you got a link for that
<MooDoo> http://www.rackspace.co.uk/cloud/dns
<SuperMatt> mycloud.rackspace.co.uk for signing up
<Myrtti> "SuperMatt told us to DOOOO EEETT"
<diplo> Rackspace sees large sign up volume @ 8:50 Tuesday morning :)
<MooDoo> lol I've actually just created a new hostname one that isn't affected, then updated DNS, no point in moving to RS to be honest, it'd still take time for DNS to update no matte where i went
<popey> yeah, i use afraid.org
<popey> never had a problem with it
<MooDoo> popey: did they used to be something else, that web page seems awefully familiar.
<DJones> Sheesh, their captcha images are aweful
<SuperMatt> I don't really care what dns people use, I was just positing the idea of rackspace cloud ;)
<popey> MooDoo: not that I'm aware
<popey> the nice thing is my router can update afraid.org, so I don't have to worry about the host expiring
<awilkins> I had that for dyndns before they purged their free customer base
<awilkins> Now I just have a script that runs in a hotplug event that curls duckdns
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Second Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
<SuperMatt> yes... yes we are
<SuperMatt> in the second half of the year
<SuperMatt> I assumed that the second half of the year was on 21st June because of the solstice
<SuperMatt> I didn't think to think too logically
<Myrtti> I ordered two pairs of scissors
<Myrtti> inspired by watching http://vimeo.com/98953952
<SuperMatt> is that so you can use each pair to open the other pair?
<foobarry> Myrtti: my wife is going to the farm to buy untreated  sheep fleeces :S
<foobarry> i think she's into this yarn stuff a bit much :P
<Myrtti> no, one pair of thread snips for my spinning and knitting and sewing, one kut-it multitool for the SO for his electric tinkering
<Myrtti> foobarry: well... I'm somewhat seriously considering getting the Glass so I can record spinning videos more easily
<foobarry> hehe
<foobarry> not cheap this hobby
<Myrtti> so far I've managed to talk myself out of it
<foobarry> helmet + duct tape + phone/camera
<milissa> http://adf.ly/pyduc
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<diddledan> hmm, morning, does that mean it's nearly time for bed?
<bashrc> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning bashrc and brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo and bashrc
<ndf> ha... morning... just about...
<ndf> 40 mins left of it
<ndf> haha I like your hostname
<ndf> (KrimZon that is...)
<ndf> you're connected twice btw... KrimZon & KrimZon_2
<papars> Hi. I have problems with my fans as they are not working at all. My problem is described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490292/dell-fans-not-working
<papars> Can anybody help me?
<ndf> uhm....
<ndf> you do realise ubuntu don't make dell machines or provide hardware tech support for dell?
<ndf> sorry that sounds quite rude without tone of voice
<papars> ndf: thanks a lot for your answer... However, I just asked some help, as I something is wrong with my laptop and Ubuntu...
<ndf> oh I see, something has been installed that stopped them
<ndf> you ommoitted that fact
<ndf> *omitted
<MooDoo> papars: have you tried installing lm-sensors and running it from the command like to tell you how hot your system is?
<ndf> you made it sound like there was a hardware problem
<papars> I'm sorry ndf if I made you understand that...
<papars> yes, MooDoo, I have done that. my system's temperature is at 64 C now. And as I said the fan is not spinning at all...
<papars> even if I run the command i8kfan -1 2 (full speed) my fan spins for only a couple of seconds
<MooDoo> no idea then :(
<MooDoo> have you also tried in #ubuntu ?
<papars> yes, but I can say I did not get any good answer
<diplo> papars, I had a similar issue with mine.. it was related to not having the drivers
<diplo> Mine needed the AMD blob to control the fan
<diplo> Ju8s treading the page now
<diplo> just*
<diplo> Have you modprobed to make sure the i8k module has loaded?
<diplo> lsmod even :)
<diplo> i8kctl Any output from that command ?
<awilkins> Is Zeitgeist still used by Unity?
<awilkins> I need something to help me do my timesheets better
<papars> Hi diplo. Thanks a lot for your help
<awilkins> Ok, so that's a "yes" since if you put in Zeitgeist you get the privacy settings thingy
<papars> The output of i8kctl is : 1.0 A07 GX2S1X1 60 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1
<awilkins> So, Zeitgeist is rubbish at knowing that you are spending time in terminal windows
<bashrc> loitering in the terminal
<ndf> what is it for? I've not heard of this before
<mgdm> bashrc: I think there's a Tom Hanks film about that
<bashrc> I think it's for minotoring what you're doing and then altering the UI accordingly
<bashrc> recent files, etc
<ndf> oic
<awilkins> Yeah, I want something that helps me do my time cards
<awilkins> Only I spend a LOT of time hacking in terminals
<awilkins> I guess I'd need to create a data source that raises ZG events for which folder I'm n, etc
<awilkins> The events it seems to log at the moment seem limited to "files that got opened with Nautilus", and web pages
<awilkins> And it won't help me with Windows unless it's really true that dbus works on Windows now :-)
<awilkins> Really I want data that's a lot finer grained than it seems to capture ; window focuses with title, window title changes
<awilkins> Essentially I want RescueTime without the creepy corporation analyzing my events, then I want my own event digester that helps me disperse time into our time logging system
<diplo> papars, I believe -1 is saying the fan is disabled after your serial the 4th one should be fan speed
<diplo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/controlling-dell-fan-speeds-temperature-on-ubuntu-debian-linux/
<diplo> i8kctl fan 2 -
<diplo> i8kctl fan 2 2
<diplo> Should set both fans to full speed
<diplo> Latter one
<foobarry> wow. hairdresser refused an appointment, already has too much business
<foobarry> never heard that before
<ndf> it's that time of year everyone needs to shed their winter coat
<ndf> lol
<ndf> malting
<foobarry> says he aint taking on new clients
<ndf> awilkins: this rescuetime lookkks interesting - but yes I'd agree I'd rather manage it myself rather than have them holding all the records...
<ndf> *-kk
<ndf> =/
<ndf> I'm sure I didn't press that 3 times then, must have had an odd glitch there (this is a vbox guest OS)
<ndf> anyone here ever recovered a HDD with safecopy?
<ndf> it's been going for 5 days and it's only on 99% of stage2(of3) lol
<ndf> it's only a 60gb drive
<ndf> ]loooong business
<diplo> ndf, not used that program but one drive I had was going for 3-4 weeks
<ndf> what did you use? ddrescue?
<diplo> Windows prog I'm afraid to say :)
<ndf> ah fair play
<diplo> Having a blank at this  moment on what it was called
<diplo> But used photorec and ddrescue before
<papars> ndf I only have one fan :)
<ndf> apparently safecopy uses more low-level hardware calls than ddrescue/others
<ndf> papars: I think it was diplo who replied about the fan(s) ;P
<diplo> :)
<diplo> So drop one of the 2's
<diplo> Did that work ?
<ndf> damnit, my cuppa's not bottomless =(
<papars> lol. I found it. the problem is that the configuration is not at /etc/i8mon like described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842775
<papars> but at ~/.i8kmon
<papars> So I copied everything that the site mentions to ~/.i8kmon and it seems that it's ok now
<papars> I spend roughly 7-8 hours to find a solution to this thing...
<papars> Thanks a lot guys
<ndf> I think usually the configs in /etc/ are supposed to be 'defaults' copied to ~/.programName/, seems they never copied?
<MartijnVdS> ndf: depends on the program. Most programs just read the /etc file, then the ~/.foo file
<MartijnVdS> others read the ~/.foo if it exists, and /etc/foo if it doesn't
<davmor2> papars: add it to your askubuntu.com request it might help others and if you should happen to forget on your next install it acts as a reminder :)
<MartijnVdS> others "merge" both
<MartijnVdS> (in memory)
<ndf> ah right so it's a bit pick'n'mix mish-mash then
<ndf> lol
<papars> yes, I'm doing that now. Thanks a lot guys! :)
<ndf> =)
<papars> Posted! Again, thanks a lot guys. I have to leave now. Take care :)
<ndf> =)
<ndf> awilkins: maybe gnome-activity-journal can help you?
<awilkins> ndf, I have installed it but it just doesn't record enough data
<awilkins> ndf, The visible activity is really sporadic and light because I do a lot of work in a terminal
<ndf> oh right
<papars> Can I ask you how we can set a program to run all time? I mean if I execute the command i8kmon my fan works fine. when I close the terminal it doesn't.
<ndf> oh it seems it's just a GUI for zeitgeist anyway
<papars> Therefore I need that i8kmon to run all the time
<ndf> papars: I would imagine it would be one of the first things you want running, so I'd do some research on where you can put it in the init scripts? I'm not sure how appropriate this method is but it's all that came to my mind
<diplo> papars, tclsh /usr/bin/i8kmon --daemon --nouserconfig --auto
<diplo> From that link I gave you earlier
<diplo> in the comments
<papars> diplo: so that means I'll have to execute it manually every time I turn on my computer?
<awilkins> papars, Usual way is to have a script in /etc/init.d/
<awilkins> Well, for System V init
<awilkins> Probably best to use system V init rather than upstart because Ubuntu will move to systemd
<awilkins> `init` is the thing that starts things automatically when you bood
<papars> oohh, thanks a lot. and what should I write in the script?
<awilkins> papars, I don't have enough experience to tell you... but that should be enough for you to find things out ; have a look at /etc/init.d/dbus for example
<awilkins> Then you have to actually add it to a runlevel to start up when your machine does
<diplo> papars,
<diplo> There is a set config(daemon) 1 for config according to manpages
<diplo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/i8kmon.1.html
<diplo>    This program can be used by normal  users  as  Gnome  panel  applet  or
<diplo>         started  as daemon by an init script. Under Debian GNU/Linux it is pos‐
<diplo>         sible to start the daemon automatically by creating an /etc/i8kmon con‐
<diplo>         figfile  containing  the  line  "set  config(daemon)  1".  Note the the
<diplo>         /etc/i8kmon configfile is not installed by the i8kutils package because
<diplo>         the  program  is designed to be run by normal users. If you want to use
<diplo>         it as daemon you must create the config file yourself.
<diplo> Which is why you probably didn't have the config file there
<ndf> well that sounds like a complete solution
<ndf> =)
<diplo> Lines looked smaller on the page than what was pasted here :)
<popey> Got a dashcam! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXWQ5GAr02A seems to work okay.
<Azelphur> popey: now you can film crazy shenanigans like all the Russians do and be a youtube sensation \o/
<popey> hehe
<diddledan> I'm waiting for the crash
<ndf> haha I love those crazy russians, they sort out road rage the best way: "get out and punch me!"
<Azelphur> ndf: more like get into epic car chase, run car off the road, get out with crowbar xD
<foobarry> what did you do to all the traffic
<ndf> haha yeah I've also seen a car with a bear in it, a car with a cow hanging half out the back window, car with a horse in it... lol
<Azelphur> ndf: don't forget the meteors.
<ndf> of course!
<ndf> lol
<foobarry> what model popey
<Azelphur> it's all fun and games on Russian dashcams
<ndf> this looks a lot like Bristol
<diddledan> in soviet russia
<foobarry> farnborough
<diddledan> ...
<diddledan> cameras dash you?
 * diddledan scratches his head
<ndf> haha
<diddledan> farnborough ftw
<ndf> 3 advocates of Farnborough, /t #ubuntu-uk Welcome to #Farnborough
<popey> hah
<diddledan> just down teh roads from me
<popey> not much traffic at lunchtime
<popey> the clock on the cam is wrong, need to fix that
<diddledan> amazingstoke for the more win
<ndf> lol
<foobarry> which camera is it?
<foobarry> my wife is making an ubuntu mug warmer using the sills of crochet and felt
<popey> G1W
<foobarry> micro sd?
<popey> ya
<foobarry> usb charging via dangly cable? thats a prob though
<foobarry> to cigarette socket
<popey> yeah, routed it round the windscreen
<popey> mostly hidden
<foobarry> wonder if my car allows auto start/stop
<popey> whats the issue?
<foobarry> whether the cigarette socket gets power at ignition time, or is on all the time
<ndf> ECU/wiring loom tech support -> #ubuntu-uk
<mgdm> I suspect it'll be switched with the ignition
<mgdm> at least all the cars I've ever done tat with have been that way
<ndf> yeah mine is ignition
<foobarry> one amazon review said it couldn't be mounted near the botton of the windscreen, popey seems to be ok there though
<ndf> my dad just got a vauxhall insignia through his work and it automatically turns ignition off and back on again to start the engine again if you are still on the clutch if/when it stalls
<foobarry> i get perturbed by cars that cut ignotiion when waiting at the traffic lights
<ndf> haha yea
<ndf> I don't like these electric parking brakes
<ndf> they takee like 4 seconds to be put on
<ndf> and I'm reaching for a handbrake that isn't there
<ndf> lol
<ndf> *-e
<popey> foobarry: most cigarette lighters in front are only on when ignition is on
<popey> the ones in the boot on my car are always on, good for a fridge
<popey> yea, i mounted it at the top, but you get reflections from the dashboard. will play with the angles a bit
<MartijnVdS> not good for starting the engine after running the fridge for a week :P
<ndf> MartijnVdS: +1, did that with our Land Rover
<popey> indeed
<popey> surprised nobody watched the video and picked holes in my driving ☻
<foobarry> i think you were driving carefullt
<foobarry> easier when there's no traffic
<davmor2> popey: I haven't seen it yet :D
<MartijnVdS> yeah.. where IS everyone? the road is almost empty ;)
<popey> lunchtime is quiet in farnborough, although I was on the outskirts, not in the middle of "town"
<popey> will do another later
<MartijnVdS> popey: the video looks great though
<popey> yeah, it's not bad given bright sky, dark road
<popey> dunno how much it will record time-wise.
<popey> actually I can calculate it
<popey> -rw-r--r--  1 alan alan 282M Jun 29 18:14 18110006.MOV
<popey> 3 mins
<MartijnVdS> popey: have you had it long enough to check night-time quality?
<MartijnVdS> popey: so.. 100M/min?
<popey> no
<popey> yeah, about that
<popey> 32GB card
<foobarry> question is do i buy one instead of a chrome cast
<foobarry> gonna be an expensive month
<MartijnVdS> 320 minutes :)
<popey> content consumption or content creation? ☻
<foobarry> chromecast, synology and a spinning wheel
<MartijnVdS> chromecast isn't that expensive though. Dashcam costs at least twice as much
<popey> nah
<popey> dashcam + card = 46 quid
<popey> chromecast = 30 quid
<mgdm> Chromecast \o/
<foobarry> i was gonna buy my boss a cc too
<foobarry> for being a good boss
<MartijnVdS> popey: only 46?
<popey> yeah
<MartijnVdS> wow. When I last looked they started at €100
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IPDD59W/
<popey> also, skies over farnborough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZXxNvuQCNE
<popey> time lapse of 13:00 to 14:00
<popey> ish
<MartijnVdS> time lapse \o/
<popey> there's an interesting cloud formation which pops into view at ~29 s :D
<ndf> ooh I like timelapses
<MartijnVdS> popey: "License Plate" is a feature of the device. What does that mean?
<foobarry> hopeflly ocr
<popey> you type in your plate, it puts it on screen
<foobarry> meh
<popey> i guess if you had lots of cars
<popey> and wanted to know which video came from which car
<popey> got the webcam out because it's airshow soon, get some footage of planes flying about
<foobarry> yay
<foobarry> bad traffic though
<foobarry> farnborough at airshow time sucks
<ali1234> 60FPS pls
<foobarry> we had a wedding in farnham to go to and farnborough air show broke it
<ali1234> youtube supports it now
<popey> haha
<ndf> oops, paused the vm for a sec there
<ndf> lol
<ndf> hm chromecast looks cool, but don't most people have computers attatched to their TVs already?
<foobarry> no
<MartijnVdS> no. way too noisy
<mgdm> most people? absolutely not
<ali1234> annoyingly i think old videos uploaded with 60FPS don't playback at 60FPS
<foobarry> chromecast negates it
<ndf> hm so the home media pc is not real?
<mgdm> I have an Apple TV and a Chromecast, I doubt I've used the ATV since the CC (and my N7) arrived
<foobarry> most people do not have them
<ali1234> most people don't have HTPCs because they're noisy and buggy and annoying
<foobarry> i have a mac mini running debian that i plug to my pvr using usb1 for backups
<popey> ali1234: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9MN7AyfaVk in theory that's 60fps
<mgdm> ndf: media PCs are something that a tiny minority of geek types have
<popey> can you tell?
<ndf> well I've always had a computer attached to my TV, and a lot of my friends do, so we must be an anomaly
<foobarry> most people have consoles
<mgdm> it's why things like YouView and Sky boxes and Tivo do so well
<ali1234> popey: right click -> stats for nerds - tells you the framerate
<mgdm> most folk want something with a relatively normal remote, not something with a keyboard and mouse
<foobarry> anyone know about NPAPI plugins and chrome v35+ ?
<ndf> true; my xbox broke 2 years ago and I've not console-gamed since then
<foobarry> java no worky
<ali1234> i'm not sure if a) linux flash can't do it, b) youtube doesn't support it for all videos yet, c) my computer just sucks (unlikely) - but it isn't working
 * awilkins has an ancient MythTV box that is noisy
<popey> fps isnt one it has
<awilkins> Sempron running at 1.3GHz
<ali1234> popey: are you using pepper flash?
<awilkins> 512MB of RAM shared with GPU
<popey> dunno
<ndf> mgdm: i have a Veho Mimi key-003 (it's a game pad with qwerty keyboard and sixaxis mouse control
<ali1234> well i'm using firefox... it shows fps here
<popey> no, html5
<awilkins> Was thinking of replacing it with a NUC or something but I'd have to replace my whole setup (I'm still in SDWorld)
<mgdm> ndf: yes - most people don't want that
<awilkins> mgdm, Mmmm, but people are OK with TiVo
<mgdm> that's my point
<awilkins> mgdm, My HTPC is noisy, which is mostly a hardware consideration
<ndf> I'm tempted to build a new TV box as NAS/DVB-over-satellite so I can watch freesat and play with weather satellites
<awilkins> mgdm, I could happily replace it all with quieter hardware but the same software
<davmor2> bigcalm: welcome to the fun that is house buying
<mgdm> Sure, but you're in the minority
<bigcalm> davmor2: bloomin' slow process that is it
<bigcalm> that it is
<awilkins> mgdm, My ex loved the thing ; wouldn't let me change anything about it, even the theme
<davmor2> bigcalm: indeed have a chat with aquarius if you think yours is slow :D
<ali1234> popey: the titanfall video plays at 60fps for me but only at 720p quality. your video however does not
<popey> hmm
<popey> 2014070113_60.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 1280 x 720, >30 fps, video: Microsoft MPEG-4 v2
<ali1234> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SRTEXSpcyI
<ali1234> i wonder if google bought twitch.tv to get their 60fps streaming tech
<davmor2> ali1234: I was about to tell you to watch your language then ;) titan-fall really needs a hyphen in it :)
<ndf> bit of an 'anfall
<ali1234> they've had it for ages. ironically their flash player is terrible and plays about 10fps but if you stream the stream with mplayer it looks incredible
<foobarry> how can i find how routes have been added on centos/RH? have checked /etc/rc.local and /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-eth1
<diplo> route -n
<diplo> Or just route - the -n doesn't look up dns
<diplo> And if it's an older CentOS box it used to be in network-scripts/static-routes
<foobarry> ip route tells me about routes
<foobarry> but cannot reboot to see if persistent
<diplo> Ah.. umm I can't say I've had to check that as it's me who adds them most of the time :D
 * diplo looks
<diplo> But tbh, if it's not in one of those 3 places I'd say it isn't
<ndf> transforming to ash can't be much different from transforming to poo
<ndf> oops wrong chan hahah
<foobarry> #poolovers
<MartijnVdS> ndf: if you want to be the very best, like no-one ever was...
<ndf> haha
<foobarry> 4G on giffgaff sucks
<foobarry> poor deal
<MooDoo> phew nick back
<mapp> whats wrong with my damn 3g
<mapp> speedtest app shows ping of 7870ms 0.58 down 1.76 up
<mapp> so slow to access anything
<mapp> foobarry why? i thought giffgaff powered by o2?
<KrimZon> ndf: different computers
<KrimZon> oh wow, a geforce 6600 looks to be still supported by ubuntu 14.04
<Myrtti> bad MobileFun, BAD!
<Myrtti> nnngghhh I don't want to buy a Pebble
<Myrtti> noooooooo
<mapp> 7870ms ping
<mapp> like lol
<mapp> 7870ms ping ee 3g
<mapp> my other sim ee 4g 48ms ping
<mapp> how can the 3g be THAT much worse
<MartijnVdS> mapp: different protocols. Different tower. Busier network.
<mapp> ah
<mapp> i assumed it was same tower and network
<mapp> i figured itd be busier but still thought its same network
<davmor2> foobarry: tesco mobile aren't charging any extra for 4g if that helps
<awilkins> Allegedly you can punt a Nexus 4 into LTE mode with some kind of hack
<bashrc> LTE mode?
<awilkins> 4g
<bashrc> oh
<davmor2> awilkins: I thought you just needed to update android
<awilkins> davmor2, Don't think so, wasn't advertised as being a feature
<mapp> is it not meant to be 4g capable then?
<bashrc> I think nexus 4 is 3g
<davmor2> awilkins: it was always supported on the chip just not by the version android it shipped with.  I could be wrong though
<awilkins> It is, but hardware is there for 4g
<awilkins> There's an app to flash the modem to 4g capable :-)
<awilkins> But you have to root it.
<davmor2> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/themes-apps/app-nexus-4-modem-flasher-lte-enabler-t2607221
<davmor2> indeed needs app and modem flash
<awilkins> Also, LTE would basically destroy most peoples data plan in the UK in a few minutes :-)
<awilkins> Well, if you used it
<awilkins> To it's full extent
<awilkins> But for lower latency and congestion it sounds like a winner
<davmor2> awilkins: I don't know you can get an unlimited data plan on tesco mobile and they charge no more for their 4g plan so that must be a winner right :D
<davmor2> awilkins: it would certainly test their definition of unlimited I guess :)
<awilkins> Ah, I'm on 1TB
<awilkins> OOps,. 1GB
<awilkins> 1TB would be a bit awesome 'cos I'm allowed tethering too
<awilkins> Bah, NExus 4 LTE flash useless to me
<awilkins> And everyone else in the UK
<awilkins> Only works on band 4
<awilkins> UK LTE networks are on bands 3, 7, 20, 42 and 43
<Azelphur> awilkins: afaik the Nexus 4 has no antenna connected to its LTE chip either, so even if it did work, it'd be near useless
<Azelphur> that was my understanding when I read about the hack ages ago
<Azelphur> Is there any eye-candy stuff yet besides compiz?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: for what?
<Azelphur> for eye candy?
<Azelphur> I mean, similar sort of functionality to compiz, just not compiz
<MartijnVdS> yeah but context?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: in the context of fancy desktop eye candy, the cube was cool, that sort of thing
<MartijnVdS> ah.. I think they stopped innovating with burning and wobbly windows
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: It went down the toilet when canonical started breaking it sadly
<Azelphur> they introduced a bunch of changes for unity, broke a bunch of stuff, and never bothered to fix any of the stuff they broke as it wasn't used in Unity
<Azelphur> but yea, I heard about compton, I'm not sure what that does, might be interesting
<davmor2> Azelphur: how do you think canonical broke compiz exactly?
<Azelphur> davmor2: they introduced a bunch of bugs as I say
<davmor2> Azelphur: no we didn't. Unity is just a plugin we didn't touch compiz
<Azelphur> davmor2: that smspillaz fellow is a canonical dude, isn't he?
<Azelphur> davmor2: I'm mostly re-iterating what I was told by scott moreau, who was/is a developer
<davmor2> Azelphur: So he was and worked on compiz aiui making compiz faster and more reliable. Or I think that was the plan at least
<Azelphur> davmor2: yea, may have been the theory, but in practice it seems to have introduced a few bugs, I haven't tried compiz in like a year, maybe it has improved since then.
<Azelphur> as I say last time I tried cube was broken, it'd constantly wipe your settings for no particular reason (ccsm bug?) and if you enabled certain addons it'd crash, although I can't remember which
<Azelphur> tl;dr it was pretty broke
<ali1234> Azelphur: yes, xfwm supports ezoom now
<ali1234> compiz didn't have any other useful features, therefore you may now stop using it
<Azelphur> ali1234: that is one of the main things I missed
<Azelphur> I haven't been using it for a while, but 2560x1440 is somewhat painful without zoom
<Azelphur> how do I zoom in XFCE?
<ali1234> turn on compositor, hold alt, mousewheel
<Azelphur> I see :)
<ali1234> davmor2: canonical broke compiz by poaching the lead developer then persuading him to move development to launchpad and alienating all the other developers
<Azelphur> ali1234: some googling reveals kwin as an option too
<ali1234> kwin is really buggy with nvidia
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> just like compiz, in fact, but worse
<ali1234> xfwm uses xrender and gets far better performance with nvidia prop drivers
<Azelphur> yea, but xfwm doesn't have any eye candy :<
<ali1234> but you will get tearing
<ali1234> i'm waiting on nvidia to support present and dri3, then the tearing will go away. but they'll probably never do that.
<ali1234> what they might do is support wayland, and Xwayland supports present, so then we'll get tear free that way
<Azelphur> yea, I reckon the wayland support will be the next thing
<ali1234> wayland isn't very interesting for desktops, except as a backend for X
<Azelphur> ali1234: weston is pretty cool
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> no it isn't. it only got minimize support about a month ago
<ali1234> it's a toy at best
<Azelphur> wat
<Azelphur> you're behind the times :P
<Azelphur> ali1234: this video is 9 months old and clearly shows minimize along with a load of other stuff being used https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZJrCt9e7To
<ali1234> no it doesn't
<ali1234> have you ever actually used it?
<Azelphur> nope
<ali1234> those are launchers, not minimized windows
<ali1234> it doesn't even have a panel that shows running apps
<Azelphur> ali1234: if it's launchers, why does he have the same launcher 4 times?
<ali1234> because the apps he's running all have the same default icon
<ali1234> they are the weston samples
<ali1234> you can install weston today and run it in a window
<ali1234> the version in 14.04 isn't new enough to have minimize
<ali1234> if you click the minimize button it just prints "minimize_hook" on the terminal you ran it from
<Azelphur> ali1234: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VxqdEcFV0M
<Azelphur> another one, clearly shows minimize
<ali1234> one thing it does have going for it is that it can emulate multimonitor by opening two windows
<Azelphur> I think it has potential, but I agree it's not ready for a daily driver yet
<ali1234> yeah that is soreau's experimental branch with minimize support
<ali1234> check video uploader
<Azelphur> I know
<Azelphur> I keep an eye on soreau, he's always doing cool things.
<ali1234> there's a reason why he forked it all...
<Azelphur> yea, because the main repo is slow to accept changes
<ali1234> it's not about speed
<Azelphur> ali1234: I think that was one of the reasons Canonical went off int he Mir direction too
<ali1234> maybe. mir isn't really very different to wayland at all
<Azelphur> indeed
<ali1234> okay so i did the steam homedir thing
<ali1234> now i need to add /home/steam to the xdg path searched for .desktop files
<ali1234> or rather /home/steam/.local/share/applications/
<ali1234> it's actually very easy to make a "portable" steam this way
<ali1234> or share one install with multiple users
<foobarry> http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/1/5860878/arcade-machines-found-in-old-building
<foobarry> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-open-source-digital-painting-accelerate-deve
<foobarry> krita doing kickstarter, reach first goal
<foobarry> "The reason our last release was so good is that the Krita Foundation has been able to fund Dmitry Kazakov to work on Krita full-time for 6 months."
<dogmatic69_> how can I install something and exclude some dependencies?
<dogmatic69_> eg: I use cherokee server and percona, something wants apache / mysql
#ubuntu-uk 2014-07-02
<mapp> yo
<MooDoo> morning all
<DJones> Are you able to update the dns for freedns.afraid.org using ddclient or other software/script, from what I can see, ddclient stopped supporting freedns
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> DJones: popey should be able to answer that for you...I'm still using no-ip, just created a ddns.net host instead.
<popey> DJones: I update using my dd-wrt router
<DJones> MooDoo: I think popey said his router does the update
<MooDoo> ah
<MooDoo> hmmm wonder if I can update mine now....
<diplo> DJones, it needs to be the newest version
<diplo> Bug in previous versions ( not sure if fixed on 14.04 )
<MooDoo> oo my router supports it now, is it worth changing my router software to this?
<DJones> I've got a sky router so thats a no go
<popey> i used to do it on my server... lemme see what i used
<MooDoo> DJones: asus router here, might try it see what it's like.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> o/
<DJones> According to MS it was a "technical error" that took all the no-ip users down, but they've fully restored things as of 6am Pacific time http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2352891/microsoft-kills-off-no-ip-accounts-in-anti-cybercrime-crusade?utm_source=twitterfeed...... Erm, no they haven't
 * awilkins has an ISP router but just runs it in passthrough mode and uses his old Buffalo router
<awilkins> Running OpenWRT
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy I Forgot Day! :-D
<dwatkins> awilkins: I have the Tomato firmware on an old Linksys which I use as a DHCP server and wifi repeater
<bigcalm> JamesTait: sorry, what day is it?
<foobarry> do chromecast work with most routers/wifi?
<awilkins> dwatkins, Sometimes I'm tempted to go back using the ISP router... it has a newer radio and possibly better antennae than my old one
<foobarry> seems to be a suppored routers list on the web, bit scary
<dwatkins> awilkins: I've switched ISPs so much I have two spare
<JamesTait> foobarry, I forgot. :-/
<awilkins> dwatkins, And maybe just keep using the Buffalo for it's utility
<dwatkins> Today is World UFO Day.
<dwatkins> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_UFO_Day
<awilkins> dwatkins, Being able to SSH to your router from outside your home network is super useful
<JamesTait> dwatkins, there is that as well. :)
<dwatkins> awilkins: absolutely, yes - I call it "poor-man's vpn"
<JamesTait> dwatkins, but I forgot about it. :-P
<awilkins> dwatkins,   http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ssh-tunneling-poor-techies-vpn
<dwatkins> awilkins: neat, I tend to just manually forward ports
<awilkins> dwatkins, I usually just use the -D flag and make a SOCKS proxy
<dwatkins> I have a proxy that's accessible from work's IP address (but not publically, so Freenode don't ban me ;) )
<dwatkins> running ESXi on a machine at home means I have three sets of -L port forwarding going on at the moment
<MooDoo> dwatkins: I had esxi until I realised the cpu doesn't support VT :(
<dwatkins> bah
<MooDoo> exactly
<foobarry> fail
<MooDoo> yup, I suppose I could install a xeon processor, but CBA lol
<foobarry> i throw stuff away with better specs ;)
<MooDoo> foobarry: throw it in my direction ;)
<foobarry> got about 30cm
<MooDoo> ?
<dwatkins> MooDoo: how can I check (via ssh to the ESXi server)? Is it in the "cat /proc/cpuinfo" output [or not, as the case may be]?
<dwatkins> (no)
<dwatkins> I don't have an ESXi license, but work has a site license for VMWare Workstation, and that has a web interface, so I'll use that, since this is mostly for teaching myself and testing of stuff.
<MooDoo> dwatkins: are you installing 64bit servers on a 64bit host.
<dwatkins> MooDoo: yes
<dwatkins> Linux xubuntu-vm 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MooDoo> dwatkins: then you should be ok, I have a 64bit install, but it will only let me install 32bit hosts as I've got no vt tech
<dwatkins> aha gotcha, just a shame they're now enforcing the 60-day trial
<dwatkins> they weren't at v5.1, I gather.
<MooDoo> dwatkins: if you license it which for esxi is free you remove the 60 limit
<MooDoo> dwatkins: Intel CPUs require EM64T and VT support in the chip and in the BIOS to run 64-bit virtual machines. This article helps you ensure your processor is VT-capable, and it also instructs you on how to enable this feature.
<dwatkins> MooDoo: I don't understand what you mean about the 60 limit, sorry
<dwatkins> oh, if I buy a license, yes
<MooDoo> dwatkins: is it's normal free esxi, then you can license it for free which removes the 60 day triel
<dwatkins> oh awesome, so I don't have to reinstall?
<dwatkins> can I still use vSphere, though?
<MooDoo> dwatkins: yup as far as I'm aware, take a look at this - https://communities.vmware.com/thread/426187
<MooDoo> you just have to get the license from vmware, and use the vpshere client to install the licese.....IIRC!  i would research first
<MooDoo> when you register the free version, you loose some functionality, but it's not much
<dwatkins> awesomesauce, thanks MooDoo :)
<MooDoo> you're welcome :D
<dwatkins> reinstalling the host with xubuntu and putting vmware workstation on it probably wouldn't be gigantically different from the way ESXi works, but it would take a while.
<JamesTait> "I started installing updates and it was taking ages and didn't seem to be doing anything, so I just switched it off."  That could turn out badly. :(
<awilkins> Imagine it's worse on Windows, TBH
<awilkins> But even so, not good
<NET||abuse> finding a really weird issue with ubuntu packaged chromium-browser, if i highlight and drag any content on a webpage, the tab freezes up
<NET||abuse> and on a lot of websites, drop downs are a disaster
<foobarry> typical. just about to upgade software package and a new version is released yesterday. need to test again
<Myrtti> hu
<Myrtti> The following packages have been kept back: update-notifier update-notifier-common
<dogmatic69> bigcalm:  what 'stats'?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: as in comparing performance against other servers
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: more recent than 2011
<dogmatic69> bigcalm:  probably becuse its not mainstream
<foobarry> anyone on ipv6 give me a dns host to use for lookups pls?
<dogmatic69> bigcalm:  its heaps faster than apache, not used any others.
<dogmatic69> been using cherokee for about 3 or 4 years now
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: okay, ta
<foobarry> is the following command legit  dig -6 www.bbc.co.uk @8.8.8.8
<dogmatic69> bigcalm:  and the web admin is awesome...
<foobarry> dig -6 www.bbc.co.uk @2001:4860:4860::8888
<bigcalm> The web admin did look nice
<bigcalm> But I'm much more of a config file person
<dogmatic69> bigcalm:  not when you see a cherokee config file ...
<dogmatic69> http://cherokee-project.com/doc/dev_cherokee.conf.html
<dogmatic69> vserver!5!rule!10!directory!/!allow_from = 127.0.0.1,::1
<bigcalm> Eugh
<dogmatic69> ye
<dogmatic69> bigcalm:  if you go for cherokee, compile from github
<dogmatic69> repos in apt-get are old
<bigcalm> Always the case
<Jimmy_Protoss> Hi all
<Laney> huh
<Laney> my old school is in special measures
<Laney> the report is a bit incoherent though
<Laney> strange
<foobarry> directhex: hello. does mono do multi-threaded?
<popey> yay! got my webcam script all automated. takes a picture every minute, makes a video which is 1 min = 1 hour, and automatically uploads the previous hour to youtube
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBiy7CK32tQ is 11am-12pm today ☻
<foobarry> private vid
<popey> fixed
 * awilkins wants to do a suite of things that watch his every move and something that digests this into the appropriate projects for time accounting purposes
<bigcalm> Nice work
<awilkins> Like Zeitgeist on steroids, for multiple platforms and aggregating across multiple machines
<ndf> awilkins: I'm actually interested to see how it turns out =)
<ndf> I have a similar idea but web-based, for group productivity and management/comms
<davmor2> popey: does your house create that one cloud?
<popey> *parp* maybe
<ndf> ...did you just fart?
<ndf> lol
<ndf> as onomatapoeas go, that one sure reads like a fart
<awilkins> ndf, The problem with any solution that requires my active participation to record my time is i) it's a distraction and ii) therefore I don't do it
<ndf> awilkins: ah the recursive hell of trying to organise your organisation; my personal hell too lol
<ndf> I have stickynotes all over my desktop
<ndf> (well, not physical ones)
<ndf> but I have about 5 ToDo lists
<awilkins> ndf : FreeMind. Lots of FreeMind.
<ndf> is this a scheduling tool?
<awilkins> ndf, Mind mapper
<ndf> oic
<ndf> nice
<awilkins> Keep meaning to do things like integrate it into our ticket system with scripting, etc, etc, etc
<ndf> I need to turn all these tasks into a scheduled plan
<awilkins> But of course, actual work, hahahahah
<ndf> haha yea
<awilkins> Turning tasks into a plan sounds like a job for TaskJuggler
<ndf> hm I'll take a look =)
<davmor2> awilkins: TaskJuggler sounds like a sidekick of the Joker in a batman episode
<awilkins> There's Org-Mode of course
<awilkins> I don't think I could cope with the mental load of learning Org-Mode AND coping with crippling RSI at the same time
<ndf> ooh org-mode looks interesting
<ndf> lol do you mean repetetive strain injury from those emacs ctrlkeys?
<directhex> foobarry, yes, if the programmer of the app in question uses threads
<mgdm> thruseseads
<awilkins> foobarry, http://www.mono-project.com/ThreadsBeginnersGuide
<foobarry> we've been having problems on centos/SL with mono and queue scheduler but unsure if scheduler or mono related
<foobarry> not using multiple threads etc
<Myrtti> https://www.noip.com/blog/2014/06/30/ips-formal-statement-microsoft-takedown/
<bigcalm> I'm glad I do my own dynamic dns with my domain registrar joker.com
<Myrtti> yeah we have a static ip and own (sub)domain pointed home
<dwatkins> I didn't even realise I'd get a DNS name with my ISP (PlusNet), but I do.
<bigcalm> dwatkins: did you pay the fiver for a static IP address?
<dwatkins> bigcalm: yeah
<dwatkins> I have DNS via a friend's domain, although I don't need it anymore.
<mapps> hm
<foobarry> chromecast \o/
<foobarry> had to enable "n" wifi to get it working though
<popey> they're fun
<popey> watch it go dark on it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSBi1mww5Bc
<MartijnVdS> N wifi is better than B/G so why didn't you enable it before?
<foobarry> my intel chip in the laptop has poor n support
<foobarry> i was being lazy by changing the router instead of the OS
<bigcalm> popey: vid is private
<popey> awww
<popey> nvm
<bigcalm> Is it not something you can set automatically?
<popey> i set it private automatically
<popey> because I upload them every hour
<popey> dont want to spam the channel
<popey> I setup a separate channel for these videos but the youtube-upload script can't specify channel
<popey> but what I might do is set my default channel to it, and see if that works
<foobarry> next thing should be a chromecast remote control :P
<foobarry> i've lost my control of the programme im watching
<foobarry> iplayer no longer showing the programme that's playing :S
<Myrtti> it happens at times
<Myrtti> just whip up the chromecast control app up again and it usually picks it up
<Myrtti> or pressing the chromecast button on the whatever app you're already playing on the chromecast
<foobarry> :( fail
<foobarry> oh well
<mapps> quite like this murder in the first series
<diddledan> this is pretty awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oVfIFrpslI
<diddledan> hello btw
<SuperEngineer> Hurumph! http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/irs-policy-that-targeted-tea-party-groups-also-aimed-at-open-source-projects/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
<davmor2> \o/ I has email again after waiting most of the day for dns to play catch up with the new no-ip host I had to create /me shakes his fist at Microsoft
<diddledan> speaking of chromecasts - is it coincidence that you're talking about them just as I arrive home with two for my own tvs?
<bigcalm> I just commited some code to the wrong branch. Thankfully I haven't pushed to origin. How do I get the changes I've made into the correct branch?
<bigcalm> git reset --soft HEAD^
<diddledan> bigcalm: personally, and because I don't know of a proper way (this might be the proper way) I'd switch to the correct branch, cherry pick the commit across and then switch to the wrong branch and revert the original commit
<bigcalm> Looking at google, it's something I've searched for before :D
<bigcalm> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2941517/git-committed-to-wrong-branch
<diddledan> that looks better than my way
<diddledan> my way might cause issues if you were to later merge the two branches
<diddledan> VCS is still a bit of a black art to me
<diddledan> I'm forever learning
<diddledan> (good thing!)
<bigcalm> :)
<foobarry> directhex: i bought 2 today too
<foobarry> sorry diddledan
<diddledan> foobarry: over here! :-p
<foobarry> tab fail
<diddledan> hehe
<Seeker> anyone here any good at woodwork?
<mapps> not me:D
<MartijnVdS> maybe daubers_
<diddledan> I'm good at making a mess, does that count?
<mapps> :D
<diddledan> holy torpedos, 24!
 * diddledan just finished watching tonight's episode
<mapps> :D
<mapps> it aired monday
<mapps> but yea good ep
<diddledan> not on sky it didn't :-p
<mapps> :D
<mapps> youve seen every other season of 24?
<diddledan> I need to catch up on those
<mapps> i heard rumous of a spinoff with Kate ..but i dunno
<mapps> 24 without jack sounds lame to me
<diddledan> does anyone understand synergy's configuration for mismatched-size monitors?
<diddledan> I can't get it to work right
<diddledan> the top is now correct but the bottom is wrong
<diddledan> if it helps, this is what I have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739044/
<diddledan> the two monitors are about the same height for the bottom-edge and are side-by-side with the left-hand monitor going up to about 85% of the height of the right-hand monitor
<ali1234> it's probably a bug
<ali1234> synergy is full of them
#ubuntu-uk 2014-07-03
<mapps> yo
<mapps> what to do
<mapp> well
<mapp> bad neighbours wasnt bad..better than i expected
<mapp> :)
<mapp> noone else around?
<DJones> Morning all
<popey> yo
<DJones> no-ip appears to be back to normal
<SuperMatt> huzzah
<SuperMatt> my date/time indicator is missing from gnome-flashback. Anyone know how to get it back without logging out and back in again
<SuperMatt> gnome-panel --replace didn't work
<SuperMatt> oooh, in searching for how to fix that, I finally found out how to add panels to my second screen
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bashrc> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<dwatkins> no-ip is great, but all my routers only have an option for dyndns
<dwatkins> also, good morning
<brobostigon> morning dwatkins
<DJones> dwatkins: Same here, router only has dyndns, I just use ddclient to update no-ip
<foobarry> anyone on ipv6?
<foobarry> is www6.bbc.co.uk a real site?
<bigcalm> dwatkins: run openwrt and then have ddclient run from it. Or run ddclient on an always on server in your home
<bigcalm> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/ddns.client
 * bashrc uses freeDNS
<bigcalm> Once I move from VirginMedia to PlusNet, the need for ddns will diminish slightly :)
<popey> ooh, plusnet
<bigcalm> Going to pay a fiver for a static IP address
<popey> lolnet
<popey> http://www.plus.net/support/acslaw.shtml
<bigcalm> Ho hum
<bigcalm> I want FTTC, unlimited usage and a fair price
<bigcalm> PlusNet seems to fit the bill
<foobarry> "Plusnet takes the security of our customers' data very seriously indeed, and we are very concerned that information we were legally obliged to share in confidence with a third party has been made public on the Internet."
<Myrtti> zen internet ♥
<Myrtti> we've got their FTTC with unlimited usage (I think)
<awilkins> Anyone use arbtt ?
<awilkins> (Automatic Rule Based Time Tracker) ..
<awilkins> Oh wow, this may be exactly what I wanted
<awilkins> Fulfils stages 1 and 2 of the Fully Automated Record Time system
<awilkins> (yes, I am a bad man who thinks up things with naughty acronyms)
<foobarry> .win 9
<dwatkins> Windows 9... *shudder*
<foobarry> my DE blocks alt-9 for irssi
<foobarry> have to type /win 9
<popey> my terminal used to block alt+t
<awilkins> Is there a way to name workspaces out of the box with Unity?
<awilkins> Interested from the POV of being able to name a workspace and dedicate it to a particular project
<awilkins> (and use that name to feed a helper for my time logging)
<jpds> In your mind, yes.
<awilkins> So more of a "change the names on the fly" thing than "fix the names"
<awilkins> I know you can change workspace names, just don't see a way to do it included with Unity
<popey> dont think so
<ali1234> what is oneconf and why does it crash so much?
<ali1234> why is it even running if it is only used by the software centre?
<MartijnVdS> isn't oneconf related to Ubuntu One?
<MartijnVdS> which was shut down a few days ago.. or supposed to anyway
<ali1234> i dunno. it is only used by the software center so i just uninstalled it
<diddledan> morning
<foobarry> xfce has a gnome shell type activity dash
<foobarry> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_LAuVgVzClA/U7VAD6U_UfI/AAAAAAAATas/HMj_UL3PJ0w/s1600/xfdashboard_1.png
<nigelb> why are more things that way o_O
 * nigelb hugs awesome 
<SuperMatt> nigelb: actually I like things like taht
<nigelb> SuperMatt: dash type things?
<SuperMatt> yeah
<nigelb> I must just be weird :)
<SuperMatt> I like to be able to see everything that's running all at once
<nigelb> I found most of them have more mouse interaction than keyboard.
<nigelb> (that's my one big gripe with unity)
<foobarry> been so happy with elementary since the demise of gnome2+docky
<foobarry> mixture of bling and functional
<foobarry> some people say the same of unity of course
 * popey looks forward to Ubuntu MATE Remix arriving
<davmor2> popey: see I said you liked stuff from the 80's, next you'll be saying vim or emacs instead of gedit ;)
<popey> hehe
<diddledan> if you like stuff from the 80s, check this out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oVfIFrpslI
<diddledan> I think that's awesome video
<diddledan> love the remixed music
<davmor2> diddledan: some people have too much time on their hands
<diddledan> hehe
<brobostigon> is there a way to push log file changes to my droid?
<davmor2> I think I might be watching the epic film with the line "It's 106 Miles to Chicago, got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing Sunglasses" tonight talking about 80's stuff :)
<diddledan> blues brothers?
<davmor2> diddledan: Indeed
<diddledan> \o/
<davmor2> diddledan: that or the one with the Yello song throughout
<Laney> bah
<Laney> spotify have broken their apt repo
<brobostigon> wooops
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> it's downloading some facebook html
<nigelb> lol
<mapps> wokeup at like 9am to my old dell making a horrendous noise again:D
<bashrc> fan trouble?
<mapps> no idea
<mapps> fans all going fine
<mapps> not sure what the hell it is
<mapps> is http://frogs.zapto.org working? and also https://frogs.zapto.org
<mapps> strange IP i've got..starting with 2
<mapps> :D
<mapps> 2.217.141.108
<diddledan> mapps: apparently the internet is full
<mapps> yes
<mapps> :D
<mapps> thanks
<diddledan> consider me well and truly fscked off
<mapps> like my photography
<mapps> my cats on the sofa
<mapps> ;]
<diddledan> I'm not sure, but has that been photoshopped at all?
<mapps> heh
<mapps> clearly :P
<diddledan> I thought so, I could tell from the pixels
<mapps> obv you knew heh , its off @lsdcats on twitter
<mapps> lol
<diddledan> the https version seems to be timing out
<mapps> oh no
<mapps> gah
<mapps> if anyone has a spare few mins can they have a look at : https://forums.openvpn.net/topic16251.html - basically had this issue for ages..asked on the forum before..in #openvpn and #openvpn-as seached google and got nowhere
<mapps> cant see what i'm doing wrong..and if nothing..how noone else has had this issue..or not mentioned it=[
<diddledan> no idea
<mapps> argh!
<mapps> its kinda annoying as you can imagine if you read the post:)
<diddledan> it seems journos are now trying to make a story out of rolf harris just because he's convicted of crimes: there's absolutely nothing of report in this article other than the complete lack of report: http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/shortcuts/2014/jul/02/i-saw-rolf-harris-dark-side-portrait-queen-art
<ujjain> Is there a site where you could place an ad if you would want somebody to place curtains in your place? I already bought the curtains, etc.
<diddledan> "you knew then, but did nothing" to quote independence day
<diddledan> i.e. if this journo thought something was up why didn't he speak out?!
<diddledan> as to the portrait of the queen it's actually quite good
<diddledan> ujjain: craigslist?
<diddledan> ujjain: you could offer some sexual favours to ensure it gets accepted
<diddledan> (is craigslist still the bottomhole of society's escorts?)
<bashrc> the rofl harris thing is just sad
<foobarry> newspapers are sad too
<foobarry> s/sad/evil
<bashrc> yet another celebrity child abuser.  I'm beginning to see a pattern emerging
<diddledan> pretty much anyone who was anyone from the 80s is indicted it seems
<diddledan> except the hoff
<Myrtti> the best place to hide is in plain sight
<diddledan> because he's the hoff
<mapps> bashrc yep
<mapps> thing is, these celebs are untouchable at first. it seems treated liker royalty
<mapps> young girls throw themselves at them and these vile animals abuse that
<bashrc> I think the take home message is that celebrity is a sort of power, and people with power often abuse it in a variety of ways
<mapps> diddledan craigslis and gumtree are fraudster central arent they? prob people selling blocked phones and ythe like
<mapps> people asking for western union payments etc lol
<mapps> whatever it is, disgusting pathetic men
<mapps> sad specimens, not an ounce of decency , they don't even admit it when they're banged to rights and instead waste the court and everyone elses time
<bashrc> I think the solution is really a change of attitude towards celebrity.  It seems that many of those cases were reported at the time but disbelieved by managers
<bashrc> it's possible that if there hadn't been quite such a deferent attitude then some of those folks would not have had multi-decade careers
<popey> http://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-remix-alpha1/
<popey> :D
<mapps> yea bashrc celebs can do no wrong kinda thing
<mapps> going to Riga in 7 weeks :)
<diddledan> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/07/your-android-device-telling-world-where-youve-been
<mapps> 2 euros a pint i can afford that!
<diddledan> I'd prefer the reverse: two pints a euro
<diddledan> :-p
<mapps> heh
<mapps> still its like 1.59
<mapps> makes it ok when they expect a tip!!
<mapps> £44 flight there
<mapps> so cheap
<mapps> but 115 return some reason
<Azelphur> I wonder if google play uses a shipping method that does saturday shipping
<mapps> travelling with just hand luggage is so easy..can fit my nexus7/netbook and enough clothes for a week dunno why people take a suitcase for 7 days
<mapps> isnt it parcel force
<mapps> what you ordering Azelphur
<Azelphur> the G Watch :)
<diddledan> Azelphur: <3
<diddledan> Azelphur: I want one, too
<Azelphur> hehe
<diddledan> Azelphur: they ship tomorrow, right?
<Azelphur> diddledan: indeed
<diddledan> aah, they've changed it now to "in 1-2 days"
<Azelphur> nah, it's a wrangling of wording, they say "ships in 1-2 days"
<diddledan> yesterday it was saying the 4th
<Azelphur> mines for shipment on the 4th
<Azelphur> mine still says Status: To be dispatched from warehouse on 04/07/2014
<mapps> how much are they
<diddledan> mapps: 159: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=lg_g_watch_black
<mapps> ah not too much
<mapps> no good for me tho
<mapps> iphone 5s;p
<diddledan> stuff magazine is going to drop scantily-clad women from their cover
<diddledan> sophie e b does dolly parton's jolene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E6MdiDvLeSw
<daftykins> i need to stand next to her so i look tanned
<diddledan> heh
<popey> i quite liked https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwblaKmyVw
<diddledan> popey: I'm assuming that's before miley went nuts?
<popey> ya
<diddledan> she's much better when she's not being outrageous
<davmor2> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6H4r1kWqSM
<davmor2> popey: amazing how similarly their voices pitch
<davmor2> bigcalm: you need an excuse to be a lazy developer? Just Don't work all day that should make you a lazy dev ;)
<diddledan> how weird is this: I've got synergy set up with one guest connected to the server. My keyboard and mouse are stuck on the guest and can't be transferred to the server
<diddledan> I could understand it if things were the other way about with the server retaining the keyboard/mouse and not transferring to the guest but this seems backasswards
<ali1234> it means your config is messed up
<diddledan> it was working fine until just now tho
<diddledan> I've not changed anything
<ali1234> there is a hotkey to lock to one display
<ali1234> but i thought it was disabled by default
<ali1234> but like i said... synergy is really buggy
<diddledan> yikes, I've not blogged in ages
<diddledan> my last entry is from december
#ubuntu-uk 2014-07-04
<Guest71828> morning all
<MooDoo> morning all
<MooDoo> that's better
<mapp> morning mate
<mapp> watched much tv MooDoo?
<MooDoo> not really, started to watch ray donovan last night, but nah
<mapp> hmm i started that but found it hard to get into
<MooDoo> I've only watched one, I'll give it the benefit of the doubt
<Myrtti> OOOOOHHHH
<Myrtti> You can add Paypal to Google Play now!
<diddledan> Myrtti: seems not possible on the web
<Myrtti> diddledan: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/2651410#paypal
<Myrtti> https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4646425
<MartijnVdS> In the countries listed, credit cards aren't used as often I think?
<MartijnVdS> I know people in .nl tend to be *scared* of having them somehow
<Myrtti> I'm not too keen on them either
<Myrtti> I keep zero balance on mine
<Myrtti> it's only for emergencies
<MartijnVdS> Mine is for Amazon and holidays :)
<MartijnVdS> and things like the google play store stuff
<Myrtti> I've got my debit card on Amazon and Google Play, not credit
<Myrtti> but my sister refuses to put either on Google Play, so she'll like Paypal
<MartijnVdS> Dutch debit cards dont have credit card-like numbers
<MartijnVdS> just IBAN
<diddledan> that means they only work in nl?
<diddledan> my debit card works wherever mastercard is accepted \o/
<Myrtti> yeah, likewise
<Myrtti> do any of the banks over here do personalised cards?
<diddledan> it's not something I've looked into
<Myrtti> barclays I see, and halifax
<Myrtti> not keen on either
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: no, they work using the "Maestro" standard (chip+pin) across the world
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: they just don't have a "credit card style" number etc. on them
<diddledan> aah
<gebbione> hi all, i have an old system i want to recover from hardware death. Yesterday i started it again after a few years
<gebbione> and it looks like a power supply problem as power comes up but dies/shuts down just moments after
<gebbione> any suggestions on what i can troubleshoot?
<gebbione> maybe i need to replace the bios battery?
<popey> morning
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> gebbione: I'd try with a new/different power supply
<MartijnVdS> gebbione: or just plug the disk into a different machine and make sure you have a backup of the data
<gebbione> MartijnVdS, i am doing the data backup
<gebbione> but dont have a spare psu
<gebbione> it was funny that it did run for 15/20sec and then suddenly died yesterday night
<gebbione> and now it will only try to spin the fans for less then a second and die straight away
<gebbione> anyway i ll see if i can see the parts
<gebbione> cheers
<bigcalm> My mouse is being sporadic about registering that I've clicked the middle button
<bigcalm> Everything else works just fine on it
 * bigcalm goes to find another mouse
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy US Independence Day! :-D
<bigcalm> Splitters!
<diddledan> wow, my googley play order has shipped
<diddledan> I only ordered it at 6am this morning
<Myrtti> ooh er
<Myrtti> what did you order?
<diddledan> I accidentally ordered a watch
<diddledan> the lg one
<Myrtti> lol accidentally
<foobarry> tax office sent a cheque to me yesterady, uninvited
<diddledan> ouch
<diddledan> where do they get off giving random punters their money back?!
<davmor2> foobarry: yeah apparently there was a cock up with the figures so some people were overcharged apparently.  This will be the refund on that I assume.
<Myrtti> the tax bracket for my dad was too high last year because the tax man assessed he'd get half a year more income than what he did (passed away year and a week ago), so the estate (me) is going to get about 1500€ refund come December. Decided to use it to cover some wedding costs. No we don't have a place and date yet
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> ello brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning diddledan
<Myrtti> \o/ Paypal paying works on Google Play \o/ just bought a book
<davmor2> Myrtti: I'm glad I re-read that tax bracket statement.  1500euros on weeding is way too excessive :D  Wedding sounds far more enjoyable :)
<diddledan> why does the wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices _still_ list the galaxy nexus (maguro) as working with OTA updates?
<bashrc> maybe very harsh weeds
<popey> diddledan: its a wiki, feel free to edit it
<diddledan> popey: I don't know what to put instead tho
<diddledan> I'm not involved :-)
<popey> but you know something is wrong
<popey> on a wiki
<popey> but took time to tell us here rather than just, you know, fix it ☻
<popey> tell me what line is wrong and I'll fix it
<popey> wiki by proxy
<diddledan> hehe
<diddledan> I'm just logging-in
<popey> i see "Galaxy Nexus (deprecated)"
<diddledan> yeah that's the bit I'm referring to - the sentence directly above the table says that OTA works with those devices in said table
<popey> maybe just add a carriage return before || Galaxy Nexus
<popey> that will break it into two tables
<popey> and thus fix the issue ☻
<bigcalm> popey: do you leave your charging pads pluged in and switched on all of the time?
<popey> yes
<popey> well, no
<popey> plugged into a usb hub attached to pc
<bigcalm> How long have you had them?
<bigcalm> Ah
<diddledan> grr, the openid auth system seems to be timing out when I click the confirmation to share my detials with the wiki
<bigcalm> I think I might unplug some things while on the cruise
<diddledan> "waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com"
<foobarry> is google giving 500 error for anyone else?
<Myrtti> yes
<foobarry> davmor2: they gave me £200
<diddledan> not me
<diddledan> googley workly fo me
<bigcalm> .co.uk is giving a 500 to me
<Myrtti> works now again
<diddledan> Myrtti: their automated failover probably kicked in
<Myrtti> human psychology is odd. I have no idea why I've got the sense of forboding about Rolf Harris sentencing.
<bigcalm> About 3,660,000 results (10.89 seconds)
<bigcalm> That's a very long time to wait with them
<popey> Delivered On: Tuesday, 29 April 2014
<diddledan> VERY
<popey> bigcalm: ^ that long
<bigcalm> popey: but not powered all of the time I'm guessing? They use some power, just wondering if I should bother unplugging them when not in use
<Myrtti> 1,270,000 results (13.64 seconds)
<popey> powered 99% of the time
<popey> they use very little power
<bigcalm> Fair enough
 * bigcalm leaves them be
<Myrtti> I'm wondering what the difference of the QI receiver on Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 are
 * popey puts a device on one and looks how much current it takes
<popey> 0.5A when there's a phone on it
<popey> 0.01A when no phone on it
<Myrtti> my sister has the same kind of Rearth Ringke Fusion case on her N4 as I've got on my N5 and hers doesn't charge on the Nokia Fatboy QI
<Myrtti> mine does
<diddledan> popey: you should have a notification that I've edited the page (it says it told you!)
<popey> ☻
<popey> I do
<popey> diddledan: nice edit!
<diddledan> ta
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> my watch is at london north-west depot
<diddledan> not far to get to amazingstoke I wouldn't think - maybe get it tomorrow
<diddledan> more likely monday tho
<Azelphur> diddledan: oO, shipped out huh?
<Azelphur> yea mine has dispatched too
<Myrtti> they probably won't deliver on Saturdays
<Myrtti> so don't hold your breath
<Azelphur> how do you get tracking?
<Myrtti> atleast the Nexus 5 wasn't delivered on Saturday, it was loaded in the van on Saturday but that didn't mean a thing
<diddledan> Azelphur: in the email that says it shipped they included a tracking link
<Azelphur> hmm, I never got one.
<Azelphur> oh, I guess mine hasn't dispatched yet
<diddledan> maybe yours is via a different courier?
 * Azelphur shrugs
<diddledan> the email states at the top: "Great news! Your order on Google Play has shipped."
<diddledan> (maybe that helps you find it
<Azelphur> also they lied, it says "Dispatched from warehouse by 4 July."
<bigcalm> I'm loving http://www.programmerexcuses.com/
<bigcalm> http://a.desktopprassets.com/wallpapers/aecc1f260d84a7985f152af41b450c21f7b131fc/star_wars_wide.jpg
<Azelphur> diddledan: just got the shipped email
<diddledan> \o/
<davmor2> popey: I don't believe you would sell your children.  I can believe you might let one go for a game but not both ;)
<dvrr> how to resolve packet loss belkin router. ( I updated Firmware Info. There is no new firmware update available for this Router! ! )     please  guide me
<foobarry> how do you know it's the router
<foobarry> could be your network card
<Myrtti> Belkin...
<Myrtti> toss it in the sea and get something better. I've not had nothing but trouble and woe with mine
<Myrtti> they're too light even to be used as a weight for a crab pot
<foobarry> a few belkins can be openwrted
<davmor2> my last belkin didn't last 6 months before I had to reset it daily to make it work.  I grabbed a tp-link on the cheap but that has memory management issue on the default software so put dd-wrt on it never looked back.  Next router I bought was tp-link again stuck dd-wrt straight on it perfect little router :)
<MartijnVdS> dd-wrt is crappy old though. Better use OpenWRT
<foobarry> synology can stream to chromecast \o/
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: it can?!
<diddledan> nice
<Myrtti> uhoh, here goes
 * bigcalm goes on holiday, back 14th July. Taaraa peeps :)
<Myrtti> taraa
<Myrtti> 5 years and 9 months.
<Myrtti> wow
<diddledan> I think it must be fooding time
<diddledan> brb
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: http://blog.synology.com/blog/?p=2377
 * diddledan wraps up advertising on the hantslug mailing list
<Azelphur> holy crap, no wonder that router I set up in a local cafe had it's DHCP table full
<diddledan> o_O
<Azelphur> It filled up, so I lowered the DHCP lease time to 1 hour, it currently has 74 entries in the DHCP table
<diddledan> you might be better off with a 15 minute or maybe less lease time
<diddledan> cafes get a lot of footfall
<Azelphur> well 74 is still less than 255, we're still ok
<diddledan> true
<Azelphur> and this is more of a cafe where the typical sit is like an hour
<diddledan> keep an eye on it tho
<Azelphur> so, if it goes over I'll probably reflash the router with *wrt and give it a much larger DHCP pool
<Azelphur> eg 192.168.*
<diddledan> would be nice if you could set up a monitoring system that alerts you when it gets near the limit
<Azelphur> indeed
<diddledan> (nagios et al would do that)
<diddledan> icinga is nagios without the cruft
<Azelphur> diddledan: would need to drop the stock firmware though :)
<diddledan> aah
<foobarry> adagios
<foobarry> is worth a look
<foobarry> instead of icingi/nagios
<diddledan> I don't know that one
<diddledan> looks intriguing
<mapp> ugh
<mapp> raining
<mapp> ;[
<popey> where?
<popey> still sunny here
<Laney> http://www.raintoday.co.uk/
<Laney> it's-a-coming
<popey> i haz bbq stuffs
<mapp> Nice
<mapp> in the sunny ol midlands
<mapp> and my hand hurts..slept on it funny;/
<popey> http://www.raintoday.co.uk/mobile works nice on ubuntu phone
<mapp> can anyone recommend some good headphones..noise cancelling..want them for flying mainly..last time could barely hear the audio from my nexus7
<awilkins> mapp, Are in-the-ear-canal phones acceptable?
<awilkins> mapp, I used Etymotic in-the-ear ones until I mangled the cable and I'm presently using Jays
<mapp> hmm not sure i know which you mean..ive got some ear buds where they have like a soft sponge thing and look like theyre meant to go in the ear..but they fall out
<mapp> il google it
<awilkins> mapp, When I get around to soldering a new plug on my Etymotics I'll probably go back to them
<Laney> I had Etymotic HF-5s until they broke
<awilkins> mapp, They have the sponge ones, but I usually use the silicone ones
<Laney> super great
<Laney> one you get used to shoving something down your ear
<mapp> hmm mayve ive got funny ears but they always fall out
<awilkins> Yeah, the sound quality is primo... but they are uncomfortable for a while
<Laney> you get different sized ones
<mapp> how would i know what size?!
<Laney> comes with them
<mapp> ah
<Laney> or you can get them moulded for £££
<mapp> i think over the head ones would be better..always had trouble with in ear like that
<mapp> not keen on getting those beats..dont wanna look like a teen sheep
<awilkins> They're mostly about looks, aren't they?
<awilkins> And they won't stop plane noise
<mapp> i read theyre actually decent
<awilkins> Unless they do antinoise ones
<mapp> argh
<awilkins> I like the in-ear ones... they're polite, other people can't hear them
<mgdm> `/30
<mgdm> oops
<awilkins> Open backs are just rude
<awilkins> Unless you're in your own homw
<mapp> i get that awilkins just worried of them being useless
<mapp> and falling out my ears;p
<mapp> this was what i looked at
<mapp> http://www.independent.co.uk/extras/indybest/gadgets-tech/silent-flight-7-best-noisecancelling-headphones-9540664.html?origin=internalSearch
<mapp> sony ones..well im not a pro 449 seems a bit much
<mapp> wow beats are 269 too
<awilkins> Got my Etymotic ER6i set for £70
<awilkins> But I don't think they make them anymore
<awilkins> Not sure what the equivalent model is now
<mapp> i might get those Bose ones
<awilkins> I like the look of the Tivoli ones. If you like wood.
<mapp> is it possible i get these in the ear ones and they fall out like other in the ear cheap ones?
<mgdm> I've heard that the Bose ones are decent, but I have no personal experience - a few friends have them
<mapp> its only for flying tbh..doubt id wear them out or to the gym
<awilkins> mapp, I don't know.... the in-the-ear ones that are buds only contact the rim of your ear canal
<mapp> but watching a film with my normal ear buds sucked..had to hold them in my ear to hear it loud enough
<awilkins> mapp, The ones I've used have silicone grommets that you basically push INTO your ear canal
<awilkins> THere's an art to it
<mapp> hm
<awilkins> You have to pull your ear back at a certain angle with your thumb and push them right in
<mgdm> awilkins: my ear canals are too small for those
<mapp> ive always had probs with in ear which is what worries me
<mgdm> I got quite nice Shure headphones once and couldn't use 'em, even after ordering the extra extra extra small rubber bits
<awilkins> Yeah, I suppose it's like anything else that you wear that's a tight fit
<mapp> think il buy the bose ones
<mapp> gotta also remember..toothpaste..seem to forget it every time;p and some kind of small aftershave
<mapp> the tennis is nice in hd..i wouldve liked to have seen the tennis in 3dbut they stopped doing it few years back:(
<diddledan> had em talking round in circles for 6 minutes, not bad
<diddledan> they didn't even get past my postcode and address before they gave up
<diddledan> gotta love the "uk survey centre"
<diddledan> spamcalls ftw
<mapp> i just hang up
<diddledan> 6 minutes for them to realise I wasn't going to answer their survey questions seriously
<mapp> my job isnt to speak to them
<diddledan> I like making them work for ti
<mapp> i especially like it when i get the 'hi is that mr jones' 'mope 'who is it' 'doesnt matter to you..bye'
<mapp> lol
<diddledan> this one wouldn't believe that my phone number can be reverse mapped using public records (BT phone directory) to my physical address - they insisted that I tell them what it is
<diddledan> I gave him a chance at least, I told him that he had the first three digits of my post code correct but the rest was wrong, and then I went further by telling him the last digit which left him with 26^26+10^10 potential combinations
<diddledan> less than that even
<diddledan> 126 combinations
<diddledan> 1 letter and two numbers
<diddledan> my math foo sucks
<diddledan> it's not 10^10 at all, it's 10^2
<diddledan> somewhat of a large difference
<mapp> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2353009/windows-2000-added-more-new-users-in-june-than-windows-8
<mapp> :D
<diddledan> is btrfs safe to use for root yet?
<diddledan> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/754674-using-bcache-to-soup-up-your-sata-drive
<ali1234> you might get more benefit from using BFQ
<diddledan> I don't know what that is *to google!*
<diddledan> aah a different queuing scheduler?
 * diddledan settles down to watch the 15 minute demo vid
<brobostigon> ST:FC e4. now.
<diddledan> stfc?
<diddledan> star trek the final crusade?
<brobostigon> first contact
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> where's me remote
<brobostigon> :)
<Myrtti> Well, that's a first. Went for a Tesco run after dinner and who else was in there buying sandwiches and a roll of Polos than the former primey John Major with his bodyguard.
<brobostigon> oh dear.
<Myrtti> I wonder if he ever shops at any other local shop than this one inaugurated by his wife in days of yore
<brobostigon> ah.
<Seeker> argh
<Seeker> I can't finish my workmate :(
<brobostigon> i bet he needs a bodyguard, just like alot of our current government do, they are so disliked.
<Seeker> most politicians are hated somewhere
<Myrtti> well there are enough nutjobs for every uk prime I bet
<Myrtti> yeah
<brobostigon> and even some uk prime ministers are nutjobs the,selves.
<brobostigon> like the current incumbant.
<Seeker> thankfully, not as bad as the previous bunch
<brobostigon> well, they were not as bad as the current bunch, by some margin.
<Seeker> heh
<mgdm> evening
<daftykins> hey
#ubuntu-uk 2014-07-05
<mapps> HEY
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> Tum te tum
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<foobarry> morning
<brobostigon> morning foobarry
<foobarry> oh no, its that time of year when simple people post photos of fizzy drink bottles with peoples name on :(
<MooDoo> howdy all
<bigcalm> Morning MooDoo
<popey> bigcalm: aren't you on a boat?
<popey> foobarry: most successful campaign coke have ever done I believe
<codecowboy> hi all. since updating (via software update) I can no longer log into Unity / the desktop. I see a greatly reduced resolution for the login screen, enter my password and then just see the desktop background with a mouse pointer
<codecowboy> I've tried everything here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login - and still not working
<penguin42> codecowboy: You say updating, was this an update from 13.10 to 14.04 or just one of the regular updates?
<codecowboy> regular updates
<penguin42> oops, that's bad
<codecowboy> regular updates. was a fresh 14.04 install
<penguin42> codecowboy: Can you log into the guest account?
<popey> what video card?
<popey> nvidia?
<codecowboy> yep nvidia 8800
<codecowboy> guess account is the same
<codecowboy> guest
<popey> did you install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com or the one from the repo
<popey> ?
<codecowboy> popey from nvidia.com and it was working before the update
<popey> thats your problem
<popey> dont do that
<popey> probably will work if you reboot, hold shift to get grub menu and boot to previous kernel
<popey> then  you can re-install the driver or uninstall it and reinstall the repo driver
<codecowboy> booted into previous kernel and now have a high resolution version of the same problem. desktop but no icons / untiy
<popey> ok, need to reinstall the driver then
<popey> I'd boot to your most recent kernel, go to recovery mode and install driver there
<popey> its a shame this happens
 * popey goes to make lunch
<codecowboy> still got the same problem
<codecowboy> also tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<ali1234> codecowboy: ensure you have the kernel headers installed. delete the nvidia module from /lib/modules/<kernel>/updates/
<ali1234> then run dkms install -m nvidia-331-updates -v 331.38 --all
<ali1234> you will probably have to do this from the recovery session
<ali1234> actually i think the problem is you never installed nvidia driver
<ali1234> so install that too
<codecowboy> ali1234 i defiinitey did install the driver and it was working
<ali1234> you installed it from nvidia.com that doesn't work properl
<codecowboy> if i try running in failsafe graphics mode, nothing works
<codecowboy> ali1234 is that what you mean by 'revery session'?
<ali1234> no
<codecowboy> recovery session even....
<codecowboy> ali1234 what do you mean then!?
<codecowboy> popey got any other suggestions?
<popey> my only suggestion would be to remove everything that came from nvidia.com and then reboot, using nouveau and that will get you a desktop
<popey> then install the right nvidia driver from the repo
<codecowboy> popey i think i have removed things
<popey> reboot and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or /var/log/lightdm logs
<codecowboy> popey what do you mean 'reboot using nouveau' ?
<popey> if you reboot without having an nvidia driver installed it should fall back to the free software nouveau driver
<codecowboy> how can I be 100% sure I have removed the nvidia.com driver?
<popey> you'll know when it doesnt start
<codecowboy> rebooting with nouveau doesn't resolve this so guess I will have to reinstall, thanks anyway
<popey> you dont need to reinstall
<popey> you just need to clean up the crap the nvidia driver installs
<codecowboy> I have done apt-get remove --purge nvidia* etc
<popey> no
<popey> remove the crap the nvidia driver from nviaid.com installs
<codecowboy> so maybe i don't know how to do that?
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<codecowboy> yep just done all that
<popey> so something is probably still left
<popey> what does xorg.0.log say when  you reboot?
<popey> can you pastebin it?
<codecowboy> not easily, as no guy on the ubuntu box
<codecowboy> no gui
<popey> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<popey> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<codecowboy> perhaps i can ssh in
<popey> you can do the above from the console
<codecowboy> found this in the kernel log http://pastebin.com/5L5Q4YGv
<popey> probably left behind by the nvidia driver
<popey> it has an uninstall option I believe
<codecowboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751231/
<popey> do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<codecowboy> i did but deleted it
<codecowboy> uninstaller log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751245/
<codecowboy> problem persists ... :(
<ali1234> i had some kernel fun yesterday. did you know that if you install linux-image and not linux-image-extras, the machine will boot up to the login screen and then hard lock?
<ali1234> and there is no dependency to make sure they both get installed
<Myrtti> hello hello hello
<popey> yo
<nigelb> hi
<Myrtti> oof
<Myrtti> want it, but omg the price https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/604134477/swich-wireless-charger-for-iphone-and-android
<diddledan> Myrtti: that's sexy
<popey> how much!
<penguin42> Myrtti: Don't show popey kickstarter items....
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> halle berry in a tv show? http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_1083431_50994491_button
<diddledan> sorry, that link's busted
<diddledan> try http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_1083431_50994491_button/?ie=UTF8&docId=1000811873
<diddledan> speaking of kickstarter, there's this on indiegogo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/outpost-an-epic-sci-fi-adventure
<ali1234> has anyone else seen the problem where the steam "view" menu sticks on the screen when you go to big picture mode?
<ali1234> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3337
<Myrtti> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100987428678663635460/posts/iXwB3f1xuBq
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: not here -all ok
<ali1234> SuperEngineer: using nvidia?
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: yup
<ali1234> and 14.04?
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: yup
<ali1234> are you suuuuuure?
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: definitely
<ali1234> hmm. that's really odd
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: just for you - I'll try again...
<ali1234> multimonitor?
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: still can't get it to stick on screen -& yup -multi monitor
<ali1234> unity?
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: but now I'm back in xchat - the shadow is still there!!
<ali1234> hah!
<ali1234> i knew it
<ali1234> so it behaves a little bit different for you presumably because of using a different window manager. but the underlying bug still happens
<SuperEngineer> so bug confirmed - in an indirect sort of way - but definitely confirmed
<ali1234> get rid of it by opening the view menu again or quitting steam
<SuperEngineer> ali1234:  - now quitting steam...
<SuperEngineer> ...and you're right - so *BUG*
<ali1234> well at least it's not a window manager bug, then i'd have to fix it
<penguin42> ali1234: Haha which one do you wrangle?
<ali1234> xfwm4
<SuperEngineer> [I'd tell you which video card if I could remeber the command - or the package in software centre that told you everything about you're system]
<ali1234> thing is, today i found another piece of software which does something very similar
<ali1234> but it looks like just two programs have the same bug to me
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: in case you need the info - my system: 14.04 - Unity - multi-monitor - GeForce GTX 650 - & bug confirmed ;)
<ali1234> i don't but thanks :)
#ubuntu-uk 2014-07-06
<mapps> holland and argentina got it done in the end :D
<diddledan> this is hard work - trying to compile android/touch I'm getting: target thumb C++: sensors.tuna <= device/samsung/tuna/libsensors/sensors.cpp
<diddledan> ern
<diddledan> erm
<diddledan> that's not the error
<diddledan> device/samsung/tuna/libsensors/sensors.cpp:38:23: fatal error: MPLSensor.h: No such file or directory
<diddledan> that's the erro
<diddledan> there's a single mention on the entire interweb of someone else having the problem which magically vanished for them on a subsequent compile
<daftykins> 0o
<diddledan> daftykins: my feelings exactly :-p
<daftykins> diddledan: i'm having one of those weeks where all my electronics want to die
<diddledan> oh dear :-(
<daftykins> my desktop is hating life once more :< i think the flex in the graphics card is reaching critical mass
<diddledan> this is where I nuke my phone
<diddledan> I got it to compile
<daftykins> O_O
<diddledan> now installing
<daftykins> what was the trick?
<diddledan> I used a repo where someone had a more recent tree
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> just a wee sapling
<mapps> hi all
<mapps> anyone able to lend a hand with he.net tunnelbroker?
<daftykins> good ol' mapps schemin' again :D
<mapps> how s it scheming;(
<mapps> i setup ipv6 on my ubuntu machine but not on windows laptop -- it says
<mapps> Client IPv6 Address:2001:470:1f08:b1b::2/64
<mapps> Routed /64:2001:470:1f09:b1b::/64
<daftykins> are you trying to get the win7 machine to tunnel v6 through the ubuntu? 0o
<mapps> how can i give the win7 machine an ipv6 from there
<mapps> no i just wanted it to have a tunnel from he.net
<mapps> could i just specify manually?
<diddledan> mapps: the easiest way is to set it up on a router device which has a concept of internal and external network
<mapps> hmmm
<mapps> my sky one probably doesnt:P
<diddledan> yeah
<diddledan> you _could_ set up a separate tunnel for each machine but that's really overkill
<mapps> what would be a viable ipv6 from my ipv6 /64 range?
<mapps>  Routed /64:2001:470:1f09:b1b::/64
<diddledan> on your linux machine set the lan network adapter to any ip from the 2001:470:1f09:b1b::/64 and install radvd
<diddledan> the easiest ip to choose for the linux box would be 2001:470:1f09:b1b::1/64
<mapps> but it says Client IPv6 Address:2001:470:1f08:b1b::2/64
<mapps>  inet6 addr: 2001:470:1f08:b1b::2/64 Scope:Global
<diddledan> then radvd will hand out ip6 to the rest of your network
<diddledan> that's the tunnel endpoint it
<diddledan> ip
<mapps> yea
<diddledan> the tunnel IP is different to your LAN range (1f08 for the tunnel and 1f09 for your lan)
<mapps> ah
<mapps> cant i assign an ip from 1f09 manually?
<mapps> radvd sounds hard
<diddledan> you can
<diddledan> you need to set an ip6 on your tunnel box's lan interface too
<diddledan> that's so that your windows box has somewhere to route through
<diddledan> like 192.168.0.1 is for your ip4 network
<mapps> aha
<mapps> so id need a second tunnel
<diddledan> the idea is that your tunnel box has the public ip assigned by the he.net (the ::2 address) and ALSO a single IP from the /64 range they assigned which is on the LAN network
<mapps> ah
<diddledan> then any other machine on your LAN can route through the lan ip6 address you assigned your "router" (the tunnel machine)
<mapps> my linux machine only has 1 nic can i still do this?
<diddledan> yes, because the tunnel is a virtual interface
<mapps> ah of course
<mapps> yea
<diddledan> it doesn't exist physically
<diddledan> you might need to edit /etc/sysctl.conf to specify that the linux box is allowed to forward IPv6 packets
<diddledan> let me look up the line you'd need
<diddledan> around line 33 is "#net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1" <-- remove the # to turn on the option for the next and subsequent reboots
<mapps> thanks
<diddledan> phew this flashing is taking it's sweet time
<diddledan> 25 minutes so far
<diddledan> I can `adb shell` and see that processes are working away so it's not dead
<daftykins> last time i was throwing data about with adb i saw 800-900KB/sec tops
<diddledan> yeah the image is over a gig
<mapps> what u flashing
<diddledan> a custombuild ubuntu
<diddledan> it's a galaxynexus which is not supported by canonical any more
<mapps> ah
<daftykins> ! so soon
<daftykins> shut up lubotu3
<mapps> did u eve try ubuntu touch on it?
<diddledan> yeah until I rebooted to install my cusom build it was running the last released image from february/march
<diddledan> ... which wasn't updated since january afaict
<diddledan> so 6 7 months old now
<mapps> ah
<diddledan> ooh it finished flashing
<diddledan> rebooting
<mapps> gonna try setting up a new vpn..due to the issues i have with openVPN and the ios app
<mapps> anyone recommend one? openswan or strongswan?
<diddledan> pptp is the most compatible but afaik it's not secure
<diddledan> I think the strongswan variant of the *swan family is the best of those
<MartijnVdS> There is another
<MartijnVdS> which is Windows compatible
<MartijnVdS> *and* has Linux stuff that works
<MartijnVdS> let me look it up
<MartijnVdS> SSTP
<MartijnVdS> "SSTP can only be used with client computers running Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1) or Windows Server 2008. By using SSL, SSTP VPN connections provide data confidentiality, data integrity, and data authentication. "
<MartijnVdS> (.. and up, because my Win8 shows the option too)
<diddledan> what about ios tho
<MartijnVdS> In that case, ipsec+l2tp is the most compatible way to go
<MartijnVdS> but it's horrible to set up
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> i assume it works with ios
<mapps> so ipsec+l2tp so il struggle :D
<diddledan> grr, nobody around in #ubuntu-touch :-(
<diddledan> damn the timezone thingy
<diddledan> i.e. everyone asleep when I'm awake :-p
<Myrtti> more bout weekend than timezone
<diddledan> Myrtti: weekend is the timezone where everyone sleeps :-p
<diddledan> <stereotype n0rtyness> isn't opensource supposed to be spotty teenaged geeks who hack the code in the small hours of the morning and weekends? :-D
<diddledan> I actually fear that the average age of opensource developers is getting higher and higher with "kids these days" not joining
<popey> diddledan: the people who can answer that are only really around during the working week
<diddledan> dang
<diddledan> oh well
<diddledan> thanks
<diddledan> I'm trying some more fiddling tho, so I'm not giving up yet :-p
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> allo
<brobostigon> morning diddledan
<diddledan> ok, I'm not sure if that's progress or worse - it's stuck in a reboot loop now
<MooDoo> howdy all
<MooDoo> diddledan: I'm 42 so well past the spotty geek faze :D
<MooDoo> howdy brobostigon sorry miles away there
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<diddledan> popey: I don't suppose you have any links that can help me diagnose a reboot-loop on touch?
<SuperEngineer> mornin' folkies
 * SuperEngineer curses Deja-dup - when I say exclude from backup.. I mean *exclude* - not tell me you can't access it!  ;)
<SuperEngineer> ..on the other hand - it's nearly F1 time - I'm not working - the sun is out... so it's smile day.
 * brobostigon doesnt live that far away for silverstone.
<SuperEngineer> brobostigon: close enough to hear "varoooom"?
<brobostigon> unfortunatly not.
<SuperEngineer> ..or close enough to curse all the extra traffic ;)
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<brobostigon> sortof.
<popey> diddledan: i dont. sorry
<popey> http://www.operatingsystemu.com/
 * penguin42 puts on the HHGttG CDs
 * SuperEngineer puts on F1 watching mode
<SuperEngineer> ....vroom  vroom time :)
<diddledan> thanks for the heads'-up
<penguin42> HHGttG (and my nick) is more relevant for the next year
<diddledan> my sky box's lipsync is completely whack
<diddledan> I'ma gonna have to reboob it
<penguin42> do you reboob things often?
<diddledan> not very
 * SuperEngineer checks chest... nope! still oh!
<SuperEngineer> still ok!
<SuperEngineer> whew...!
<diddledan> ok, I've pulled a kmsg from my rebooting phone. it's panicing because init dies
<diddledan> it never leaves the initrd
<penguin42> diddledan: what type of panic?
<diddledan> [    8.033050] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<penguin42> that's the end part - what was before that
<diddledan> nothing interesting
<penguin42> in that case, it's not a kernel panic - it's init dieing in userspace
<penguin42> init tried to start but then died
<foobarry> anoyone used this flixster thing ? i get a redemption code with dvds. how does it work?
<foobarry> "locker access charge may apply after 1yr from redemption..hmm"
<penguin42> flixster?
<foobarry> when u buy a dvd, u get a code so u can watch it on your tablet and share the dvd with friends digitally
<penguin42> oh
<diddledan> why do I have to choose a weekend to plat with ubuntu touch?!
<penguin42> because you weren't doing anything else?
<diddledan> I've narrowed down my problem to the last line in the initrd's scripted init script
<diddledan> specifically, this line doesn't execute and I can't work out why
<diddledan> exec run-init ${rootmnt} ${init} "$@" ${recovery:+--startup-event=recovery} <${rootmnt}/dev/console ${rootmnt}/dev/console 2>&1
<penguin42> how do you know it doesn't execute?
<diddledan> or rather it recognises the "exec" bit meaning that the current program needs to be replaced by the run-init program but then something goes awry either with the run-init itself or the /sbin/init that it calls
<penguin42> yeh so figure out what run-init is - either another executable or shell script or function, and start digging through that; chances are you're missing part of the filesystem
<diddledan> run-init is part of the initrd
<diddledan> it's an elf binary
<penguin42> diddledan: ok, so it takes loads of parameters - do the parameters make sense - i.e. I assume rootmnt is where the real root is, is it right? Is the init that's passed as the 2nd parameter in that rootmnt?
<diddledan> the rootmnt is used in numerous other places
<diddledan> and the init is verified earlier in the script
<penguin42> diddledan: how?
<penguin42> diddledan: And is there any way you can persuade it to drop into a shell at that point so you can have a look?
<diddledan> no, becuase it's a phone
<penguin42> yeh that's inconvenient :-)
<penguin42> it's easier when you hack them to add a serial port, or tweak the init scripts to be more chatty
<diddledan> I've done the tweak of init scripts - that's how I know where it dies
<penguin42> diddledan: Can you tweak it to print out more of the parameters it passes run-init? Is there a debug flag that can be passed to run-init?
<diddledan> it passes run-init the parameters: rootmnt=/root and init=/sbin/init
<diddledan> which are correct
<penguin42> diddledan: only way then is to dig out run-init and see if you can add some debug to it to see if it gets as far as the exec, and if it does then the next challenge is if there's anything wrong with the /sbin/init on your /root
<diddledan> the /sbin/init is as provided by ubuntu upstream
<diddledan> in an image
<diddledan> specifically utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<penguin42> diddledan: Yeh but something isn't working so you can't really tell which is at fault yet
<diddledan> in fact the entire initrd is ubuntu-provided, too
<penguin42> right, but something is broken
<diddledan> ok, it appears it's the run-init itself that's not working - I replaced /sbin/init with a script that just outputs a log message to /dev/kmsg so that I could pick it up after a reboot, but the message wasn't there
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/37yxlbhtgt9swq5/IMG_20140706_163201.jpg
<daftykins> operation "sort that pesky desktop out" \o/
<penguin42> I run a fanless gpu
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> this was actually one of the quietest nvidia cards ever
<daftykins> GTX 560 Ti
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u3gzmxib7goyzbr/IMG_20140706_164627.jpg
<daftykins> seems to be encased in one large heatspreader
<penguin42> because the fan wasn't going ? :-)
<daftykins> hah, nah the GF114 just had really good heat specs
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kbd9dggdzprzcvs/IMG_20140706_162017.jpg
<daftykins> unfortunately mines gone a bit of a banana and i think it's causing me issues
<penguin42> missing/wrong spacer?
<daftykins> my only guess so far has been bad design
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> dissapointing
<mapps> fed gonna lose
<mapps> feds the best;[
<moreati> how many cars behind is he?
<mapps> cars?tennis
<mapps> :P
<mapps> federer
<moreati> ;)
<mapps> bet him aswell
<mapps> but only small
<daftykins> Roger's had many wins, he's getting on too
<daftykins> nice guy so he's always deserved it, not that i'm some Tennis afficionado... but he can make way for new now ;)
<foobarry> why is 4od so terrible
<ali1234> did anyone else notice the striking resemblence between federer and mark shuttleworth or is it just me?
<mapps> fed EXPRESS
<mapps> choo choo
<mapps> he still beats players younger than him
<mapps> hence in the final
<daftykins> we have a mate that looks exactly like Federer
<daftykins> we always ask how he's doing :>
<Myrtti> http://imgur.com/gallery/hot8K
<Myrtti> RELEVANT
<foobarry> 4od "network conection unavailable or too slow"
<foobarry> does it ever work>?
<daftykins> yeah, always disappointing quality though
<daftykins> foobarry: is this the website, or?
<foobarry> app
<daftykins> what platform?
<foobarry> android
<directhex> capybaras that look like Rafa Nadal. http://imgur.com/a/hot8K
<foobarry> daftykins: trying a download instead via ther app
<foobarry> 40d download failed at 100% tres disappoint
<diddledan> penguin42: I think I may have found my problem - my compile tree was b0rked - I had the binary blobs in the wrong place I think - recompiling now
<diddledan> flashing the latest attempt now
<diddledan> wish me luck.. or something
<diddledan> in related news, I submitted a two-line patch to cyanogenmod's code review site earlier
<Myrtti> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-28185149
<Myrtti> madness
<diddledan> you have to power it on, because, you know, devices with no power are much easier to detonate a bomb with
<shauno_> they got me to do that in italy once.  made me get out my laptop, dusted the keyboard, and got me to turn it on.  they were happy as soon as it lit up and went 'dahhh'
<diddledan> because nobody ever thought of using real electronic devices to trigger bombs with e.g. by sending an SMS or email or just plain RF
<diddledan> I'd be more worried about devices that do turn on and go 'dahhh'
<daftykins> ugh device power on, i've already been asked to do that, years ago
<dogmatic69_> bigcalm: you get sorted on web server?
<bigcalm> Cooiee
<bigcalm> Dogmatic69: huh?
<dogmatic69_> you were asking about apache alternatives last week
<bigcalm> Oh, that. Not had time to play yet.  If I do, it's likely to be Nginx
<bigcalm> Right now I'm on a cruise liner, steaming into norway.  Not sure when I'll get to play
<dogmatic69_> nice
<bigcalm> 35 quid for 200mb of roaming data...
<dogmatic69_> :/
<daftykins> !
<dogmatic69_> what happend to the cheaper EU roaming
<daftykins> i can't even get data coming up to England
<diddledan> this time my phone will work
<daftykins> \o/
<diddledan> if I believe hard enough it will
<daftykins> and cross all your extremities
<diddledan> it's flashing now
 * diddledan twiddles thungs
<diddledan> thumbs
<diddledan> I'm so close I can almost smell it
<diddledan> god awful stench! :-p
<diddledan> once it works I'm gonna have to figure out how to create a single-file-flash image for others to install
<daftykins> are you having to jump a fair number of hoops to rework it for the original Nexus then?
<diddledan> it's actually not as difficult as I've managed to make it
<daftykins> XD
<diddledan> I did have to patch a couple of files tho
<diddledan> really simple patches, but patches nontheless
<diddledan> if this works you can see the patch I applied (and subsequently pushed up to cyanogenmod) http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/67514/
<diddledan> rebooting
<diddledan> time to prey
<diddledan> we have a boot animation
<diddledan> that's the best yet
<diddledan> that's the best yet
<diddledan> oops
<diddledan> wrong window to hit up and enter in
<daftykins> pray over prey i hope :>
<diddledan> boot animation has vanished now
<diddledan> is it still working?
<daftykins> is what :o
<diddledan> aah the boot animation went into powersave
<diddledan> hitting power brought it back
<daftykins> that's weird
<daftykins> oh i guess it's taking ages due to initial run
<daftykins> so has plenty of time to screen blank after loading enough to set auto brightness etc
<popey> diddledan: is it actually starting ubuntu properly?
<diddledan> popey: it seems not - apport is being invoked alot but I can't figure out what's crashing yet
<popey> well thats normal
<popey> apport_parser
<popey> I mean, apparmor_parser
<popey> you sure it's not the latter?
<diddledan> positive
<popey> whats in /var/crash?
<daftykins> g'night sirs \o
<diddledan> there's a single file in /var/crash for "/usr/share/apport/recoverable_problem" which is complaining that it can't access /proc/1/exe
<popey> does /proc/1/exe exist?
<diddledan> yes it's correctly a symlink to /sbin/init
<popey> should be a symlink to /sbin/init
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jul  6 11:31 /proc/1/exe -> /sbin/init
<popey> like that?
<diddledan> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 0 Jan  3 06:36 /proc/1/exe -> /sbin/init
<popey> and /sbin/init is /sbin/init: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=15fc9b812a84f169af60f2b71248a73e962a418d, stripped
<diddledan> /sbin/init: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=15fc9b812a84f169af60f2b71248a73e962a418d, stripped
<diddledan> looks correct
<popey> so you have a shel?
<diddledan> an adb shell
<popey> a proper ubuntu shell not busybox or something
<diddledan> yes it's a full on ubuntu
<diddledan> with upstart running and loads of services started
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757797/
<popey> "mount" looks like that?
<diddledan> mount
<popey> not missing anything?
<diddledan> oops
<popey> :D
<diddledan> seems fairly similar
<diddledan> obv some of the mounts are different due to different partition layout of my device
<diddledan> this isn't there: none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,relatime)
<diddledan> I mean yours has it mine doesn't
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-29
<diddledan> the problem with using non-isp dns servers is you don't get the local-to-your-isp CDN
<diddledan> ^ what he said
<diddledan> I don't understand how anycast works but it would be good if CDNs used anycast IP addresses
<diddledan> the google dns is anycast AFAICT (meaning that somehow it uses a geographically local server instead of google-hq)
<shauno> I think cloudflare do
<shauno> but yeah, google do it quite heavily.  even between here and london I get to different machines
<daftykins> i think it screws up for me on either my ISP DNS or Google DNS
<daftykins> picking openDNS seemed to work better for something
<daftykins> i should do further testing then use whichever works better
<daftykins> could be why my xbox downloads slow sometimes
<shauno> hm.  it's awkward o'clock, when I start to suspect I won't have time for sleep tonight
<daftykins> g'wan be a devil ;)
<shauno> well, I have to be up at 5
<mapps> hi;]
<mapps> too hot
<mapps> urgh
<knightwise> morning mapps , shauno , daftykins
<mapps> morning
<mapps> think those lot finally fell asleep
<mapps> at their kbs;p
<knightwise> gonna be a hot one today
<shauno> morning knightwise (and mapps)
<mapps> oh
<mapps> morning
<mapps> was 27c here yesterday
<mapps> hot now which makes it hard to sleep
<mapps> gonna go beach later
<shauno> awwww
<knightwise> mapps: we wheep for you
<knightwise> mapps: did I tell you about the tv show MR ROBOT ?
<mapps> notsure
<mapps> goon;]
<mapps> think ive heard of it
<mapps> good?
<knightwise> very
<knightwise> enjoyed the pilot very much
<MooDoo> morning all
<knightwise> hey MooDoo
<knightwise> mpsyoutube ... and you never ever will feed the need to use spotify
<knightwise> Ah :) New fullcircle mag !
<diplo> Morning all
<knightwise> morning diplo
<foobarry> ful circle still going? i remember it from the digg days
<popey> coming up to their #100 issue
<foobarry> experiencing community issues after teh school fete. people moaning on facebook about how it wasn't like 30 yrs ago, not realising the fete is as good as the parents want it to be as it is run by volunteers
<foobarry> i remember we had the red devils skydiving into the fete etc one year
<foobarry> one of the biggest days of the year after fa cup final day
<popey> there's a fb group I'm in which removes any negativity
<zmoylan-pi> back when you moaned on bbses about fetes not been as good as when they were been bombed by the luftwaffe...
<popey> because the focus of the group is looking back on photos & memories of the past
<popey> usually someone moans on about how stuff is crap now, and it was better then etc
<popey> that gets wiped out instantly
<foobarry> my missis has been removing the negative stuff, but occasionally educating the moaners that it would only require 1hr of their time and some parenst spent the whole day there
<foobarry> altough there is some constructive feedback they can take from it, i hope they do
<foobarry> i.e. don't be defensive, try to make more awesome
<foobarry> they did have a circus this year after all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<foobarry> my powerline adapters are dying already. massive ping dropouts
<foobarry> can't even use ssh properly
<zmoylan-pi> time to replace with wifi or cat5 cable?
<foobarry> the powerlines replaced wifi :(
<knightwise> foobarry: internet over powerlines blows ultra magnus fortimus
<MooDoo> cat6 :D
<MooDoo> although i'm using powerline for my xbox
<popey> I use powerline to put an wifi access point in the middle of the house
<popey> so all wifi traffic goes over wifi, powerline _and_ wired ethernet
<popey> :)
<foobarry> weirdly pinging from the server to 8.8.8.8 works
<foobarry> but pinging to the server and ssh sessions suck
<knightwise> ooh that sounds like a triple-medium-problem-sandwhich
<foobarry> but my wifi is ok
<zmoylan-pi> so if anyone of those fails it all falls over...
<popey> not all, only those on wifi
<popey> I'm wired :)
<knightwise> ethernet over powerlines is good as an endpoint connection but not as a backend
<popey> screw those guys
<knightwise> popey: did you catch my voicemail  ?
<popey> not yet. It's in the queue :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Camera Day! 😃
<knightwise> Camera day must be a big thing in the uk :)
<knightwise> Surveilance capital of the world and all
<foobarry> only in london and on the roads
<popey> and in shopping centres
<foobarry> probably have the IRA to blame/thank for that
<foobarry> ditto IRA
<popey> and on trains
<foobarry> thats the stabby young kids
<foobarry> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/glastonbury/11693841/glastonbury-quotes.html?frame=3352707
<foobarry> heh
<zmoylan-pi> well all that surveilance has kept the stasi secure in eastern germany hasn't it?
<TwistedLucidity> http://cvdazzle.com/
<knightwise> Listening to 8_16
<bashrc_> the mass surveillance is just about trying to keep the lid on things, but if there's enough dissent no amount of intimidation will stop the wall from coming down
<zmoylan-pi> all those cold war agencies want someone to spy on to justify their paychecks
<knightwise> zmoylan-pi: i read "the snowden files"
<knightwise> very sobering
<zmoylan-pi> well living in ireland i'm used to surveillance dating back decades. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capenhurst#Capenhurst_tower
<foobarry> in evernote, when i open the page to find a note, with a colleague next to me, i don't want him to see the other notes come up in my recent list
<foobarry> any way to hide that? (i'm a premium user)
<knightwise> foobarry: which client do you use for evernote on Linux ?
<SuperMatt> it's wombledon time now, so everyone tune in :)
<foobarry> knightwise: web page usually (and i hate it)
<foobarry> wimbledon? but it's sunny!
<foobarry> evernote is useful but horrible UX
<zmoylan-pi> once the first tennis ball hits the grass the weather will turn
<foobarry> but i have wednesday off, schooboy error
<knightwise> foobarry: agree. the thing i hate about it is that I have no (decent) offline client for linux.
<knightwise> currently running the windows version in wine
<foobarry> yes i have that too
<knightwise> but i am starting to lean towards just using textfiles in Dropbox
<foobarry> but it ate some notes i was collaborating on
<foobarry> they have poor overwrite rules for client and web version
<foobarry> the mac one ate notes too
<foobarry> overwrote web ones with blank
<popey> hey chaps
<popey> what feature would you miss most if it was ripped out of nautilus?
<knightwise> connect to server
<popey> good one
<knightwise> its a bit sad that they deprecated it (you used to be able to pull down what protocol you wanted to use) .. now you have to type that in manually like smb:// etc..;
<foobarry> so bookmarks too
<diplo> knightwise: +1 annoys me too
<foobarry> however i don't use nautilus anymore , and the feature i miss most is connect to server
<knightwise> foobarry: whato do you use instead
<foobarry> pantheon-files
<foobarry> its like nautilus but without any menus/features
<ali1234> popey: ability to show file modified date and time
 * knightwise suspect popey is in a canonical meeting titled "Why I want to scrap nautilus" :p
<shauno> "quick, everyone do my homework!"
<popey> haha
<popey> not quite :)
<popey> We have a file manager app on the phone, looking at what features we're missing from Nautilus
<popey> and yes, "connect to server" is one I miss too
<knightwise> popey: :) Glad to be of assistance :)
<ali1234> you should compare it to a file manager that is actually good
<diplo> ES File manager :)
<shauno> I'm not convinced such a thing exists
<shauno> norton commander really doesn't suit a 'touch' environment, and that's the closest I can think of
<knightwise> shauno: true.
<knightwise> but it is a classic
<knightwise> OSX finder is terrible
<shauno> it is.  my 'file manager' is having bash on a hotkey, but that doesn't really suit touch either
<ali1234> why does a phone even need a file manager?
<brobostigon> to manage documents, media etc.?
<SuperMatt> I swear I'm one of three people in the world that like nautilus, and 2 of them developed it
 * brobostigon uses straight gnome3, so he uses nautilus as well.
<SuperMatt> straight gnome 3.16 is absolutely spectacular
<SuperMatt> it is now my base level for an OS
<SuperMatt> I won't install it unless it has 3.16
<SuperMatt> so sorry Vivid!
<popey> ali1234: what's your suggestion of a good file manager?
<popey> and what features are in it that make it better than nautilus?
 * popey hopes for mc
<popey> and "works in a terminal" being the feature :)
<ali1234> thunar, ability to see file modification date
<popey> i can see that in nautilus...
<ali1234> it does not show time
<popey> ah right
<popey> yeah, i dont like that either
<ali1234> also correct handling of xdg-bookmarks is good
<ali1234> nautilus doesn't despite the fact they invented the standard
 * popey installs thunar to play
<ali1234> having a proper menu is also essential
<diplo> ali1234: I use a file manager on my phone all the time, ES File explorer is great, if we could get half of the stuff from that in
<ali1234> i havent used nautilus for two years so i don't know what other stupid "features" it has picked up since then
<popey> is thunar a fork of old nautilus?
<popey> they're very similar
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> thunar would be terrible on a phone anyway
<ali1234> you need a totally different interface
<davmor2> popey: no thunar was a fresh app back some time ago they decided that nautilus was getting too resource hungry iirc
<popey> thunar is nice
<zmoylan-pi> thunar is quite nippy on my ancient netboo
<zmoylan-pi> *netbook
<ali1234> thunar would be nicer if xfce had a working thumbnailer daemon :/
<davmor2> popey: midnight commander ;)
<ali1234> imagine if midnight command had an actual gui that you could click on
<ali1234> that's the file manager i used to use on my amiga 20 years ago
<ali1234> http://www.abime.net/img/files/applications/DOpus/DOpus4_2.png
<ali1234> now something like this maybe could actually work on a phone
<ali1234> if you made the buttons bigger
<davmor2> popey: selecting an app to run something in, in the preferences.  Not sure if phone can do that.  Ie open videos in vlc over videos for example
<davmor2> popey: differences in single click vs double click for desktops maybe?
<popey> davmor2: that should be system wide mimetype imo
<davmor2> popey: indeed but how would you access that, and it might be that you want mpg in one and mkv in another for example. so being able to select a default like you can in nautilus is useful rather than in content hub everytime maybe
<davmor2> popey: so undefaulted show contenthub and defined open in the app selected just a suggestion any way it is something I'd miss, which is what you asked for :)
<davmor2> popey: other than that +1 on connect to server I think that is kinda critical especially samba and ssh
<shauno> am I the only one that things that's a bit niche on a phone?
<foobarry> thunar features bulk renaming
<foobarry> major USP
<shauno> not to say it's a bad idea, but there has to be some kinda 80/80 thing going on
<davmor2> popey: an old feature in nautilus that was nice was the predefined fields for a connection too  that would save some typing on a phone :)
<davmor2> popey: I think they dropped that when they moved to gvfs though
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> hi bigcalm
<bigcalm> o/
<bigcalm> I've set up a couple of ProxyCommand host jumpers in .ssh/config. I can ssh directly to the target by the name I've given in the config. But I can't use those names in other programs that can SSH. Anyway of doing so?
<jpds> bigcalm: Set 'User' in config too?
<ali1234> http://www.customer.scaneye.net/daily-piracy-update-of-ubuntu-mate-14.04.1-final-desktop-amd64.iso.html
<bigcalm> Cannot open SSH Tunnel: Error connecting SSH tunnel: Error connecting to SSH server: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<bigcalm> Please refer to logs for details.
<bigcalm> That's from MySQL Workbench
<foobarry> tab pauser has made my chrome probs 10x worse
<bigcalm> Busy day...
<popey> foobarry: I use tab-suspender
<popey> dunno if there's a difference
<foobarry> thatts the one
<popey> what's worse?
<popey> My laptop is 10x more usable now
<foobarry> chrome is locking up on abotu 10-15 tabs
<foobarry> RAM usage 6GB
<foobarry> ona daily basis
<foobarry> they are the usual tabs i use for 30-50 tabs
<foobarry> dunno whats going on
<foobarry> tried flipping to firefox but thats pretty sucky
<foobarry> might have to run memtest on here to see whats going on
<intrbiz> close some tabs?
<foobarry> i did, i'm down to 10-15 now
<foobarry> and chrome has become far more unstable
<foobarry> since running tab suspender,
<popey> I have 42 tabs open at the moment
<foobarry> unstable because chrome frees 6gb when closed
<intrbiz> i have 4
<popey>   3.4 GiB + 160.3 MiB =   3.6 GiB	chrome (38)
<popey> not bad with 42 tabs :)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793654/
<foobarry> popey: whats that command?
<popey> its a handy python script
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793661/
<popey> ps_mem
<foobarry> compiz! lol
<foobarry> thanks i'll try that
<popey> i sometimes run it via cron and then grep for a process in all the log files to see what's growing
<popey> helped me find a memory eater on the phone
<foobarry> root required :(
<bigcalm> Add to sudo with a no password requirement :)
<bigcalm> Hi kids
<foobarry> yeah but its a script from teh internet
<popey> you could read it
<popey> it's been around for 10 years!
<popey> so not like some monkey mashed a keyboard overnight
<bigcalm> I grepped for 'rm' and didn't find any baddies
<foobarry> sounds legit
<bigcalm> My top users: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793695/
<bigcalm> Not as bad as I thought
<bigcalm> Expected Vbox to be using more
<bigcalm> Maybe it doesn't count the vms themselves
<popey> 4 of the top 6 memory eaters on my server are landscape
<popey>  28.9 MiB + 609.0 KiB =  29.5 MiB	landscape-broke
<popey> thats the highest though, so not bad
<intrbiz> bigcalm: well vbox is using the most, across two processes
<bigcalm> intrbiz: true
<bigcalm> intrbiz: the 4200G is too deep for the cabinet we have. Well it fits if I don't plug any cables into it
<intrbiz> bigcalm: ah, right angled mains cable maybe?
<intrbiz> bigcalm: we're gonna need a bigger rack
<bigcalm> intrbiz: it would help, don't know if it'll be enough though
<bigcalm> Yep!
<bigcalm> Fnar fnar
 * brobostigon finds it annoying, that the bbc have ditched pointless for the tennis.
<diddledan> 50 tabs is a bit OTT IMO
<diddledan> I can't remember what's what when I only have 10 tabs
<shauno> I'm surprised there isn't a name for that
<shauno> this odd ADD/kleptomania combination that leaves people collecting every webpage they've ever been to
<popey> its not that for me
<popey> I have two windows, one personal, one work. the work one has lots of launchpad merge requests / google documents etc
<popey> it's like leaving a copy of word open with 3 docs in it that I use a lot
<zmoylan-pi> i use text editor with all my notes in a journal file entries separated by date and hashtags that is backed up to dropbox and replicated to my other machines and tablet.
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmGGAbHqa0 <-- googley datacentres
<directhex> i kill all tabs several times a day
<shauno> I think that one at 0:07 is the one with crocodiles?
<shauno> yeah, I close my browser when I'm done with it.  otherwise I can chase tangents for 8 hours and do nothing
<diddledan> shauno: crocodiles?
<dutchtill> help, i cant access these links but it works on windows
<dutchtill> i know the problem isnt my internet connection
<diddledan> that's nice
<diddledan> these links are evil anyway
<dutchtill> i know... but i want to access them on Linux not on Windows
<dutchtill> but all my browsers wont load them
<diddledan> I guess you have a flagial abruption
<diddledan> flangial**
<diddledan> the widget needs unscrewing
<dutchtill> no, im lost now
<diddledan> I was lost to begin with
<dutchtill> fair enough
<dutchtill> i have a problem with 3 links
<diddledan> www.three.co.uk ?
<dutchtill> i can access them on windows but i cant accesss them on linux
<dutchtill> no no no
<dutchtill> one of them is this
<dutchtill> http://sebsauvage.net/paste/?459f0f4bf629ef1b#lroIENKI9LPGBAUv5K8NelwPyGVjQx97AMNzlPiw0Z4=
<dutchtill> the link is not broken
<dutchtill> but all my browsers on Linux even after reinstalling them still doesnt work
<dutchtill> oh cock, i copied them wrong
<dutchtill> oops
<diddledan> loads fine here
<dutchtill> i copied them in the wrong format
<dutchtill> no no no, does my ip gives shown on here>
<dutchtill> *get
<dutchtill> because i clicked on my name only to find a ip address which led me to my sky hub
<popey> 94.3.193.220 is your ip, yes, we see that
<diddledan> ello popey
<popey> yo
<dutchtill> ........................................................................... there goes my location
<diddledan> o/
<diddledan> IP Addresses aren't private
<dutchtill> i know that but you can access on here easy
<diddledan> I don't get the point of masking either IP addresses or domain/hostnames
<dutchtill> you tend to do a view nerdy things
<dutchtill> to give ones ip
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-30
<diddledan> emergency. kittens. https://twitter.com/EmrgencyKittens/status/615662321642414080/photo/1 !!!
<daftykins> diddledan: Connection reset by purr - https://i.imgur.com/x6iQ1RD.jpg
<diddledan> naww
<diddledan> that's sooo koot
<daftykins> hmm activated the new SIM for the guy who dropped his phone in a harbour, phone still doesn't join a network
<daftykins> granted O2 said 24hrs but wat
<diddledan> https://instagram.com/p/4iQXgdj2a2/
<diddledan> lol
<daftykins> :)
<mapps> yo
<mapps> :4iant wait for the USSR  again
<mapps> :)
<popey> morning
<MooDoo> morning popey
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! 😃
<knightwise> mornin
<awilkins> Office365 mail seems to have failed. Woe is me.
<knightwise> auw
<davmor2> Morning all
<foobarry> leap second tonight
<foobarry> broke stuff last time
<awilkins> What, so the leap second is breaking things so hard that the effects are rippling back into the past ;-)
<foobarry> 485.3 MiB +  77.9 MiB = 563.2 MiB	chrome (11)
<foobarry> 690.5 MiB +   2.8 MiB = 693.3 MiB	firefox
<foobarry> fierefox has 2 windows and 12 tabs. chrome has 1 tab :|
<foobarry> it is an OS in a browser though
<zmoylan-pi> and government spy platform
<JamesTait> "OK Google. Send all my browsing information to GCHQ."
<zmoylan-pi> what again? :-)
<foobarry> face it, the pipes have sniffers on anyway. using midori and duckduckgo aint gonna change that
<zmoylan-pi> it's only defeat if you accept it
<popey> foobarry: does your machine only have 1GB RAM or something?
<foobarry> 8GB
<foobarry> its an i5 desktop
<foobarry> as we discussed yesterday, in normal use chrome is using 6gb for a few tabs
<foobarry> its shot up lately
<popey> erk
<foobarry> after a full disk, apt-get install -f doesn't work, complaining of no space on device, even thoguh there now is
<foobarry> don eautoclean and autoremove...
<bashrc_> morning
<foobarry> ah, dpkg --configure -a
<mapps> SHEESH
<foobarry> aaaaah inodes
<foobarry> ran out of inodes
<davmor2> JamesTait: that doesn't sound like a happy day at all ;)
<JamesTait> davmor2, more of a happy night, I suppose. 😉
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> JamesTait: also you didn't say good morning infront of it so who are you and what have you done with the real JamesTait ??????
<JamesTait> 2015-06-30T09:07:01+0100 < JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! 😃
<JamesTait> davmor2, you need to read further back. 😝
<davmor2> JamesTait: what the hell were you doing up so twirly
<foobarry> now autoremove is not removing old kernels :(
<zmoylan-pi> problem with happy meteor watching day is that some asteroid will use it as cover... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> oooooh that's a big ****BOOOMMMMMM****
<JamesTait> davmor2, it does happen occasionally. Today's excuse is... I don't really have an excuse, but I will be out for a large-ish part of tomorrow afternoon, so I suppose this is partially making up that time.
<davmor2> JamesTait: ah fair enough
<zmoylan-pi> so... tomorrow will be national non JamesTait day?.... :-)
<JamesTait> davmor2, I think today I just decided to get straight into work instead of tinkering beforehand. ☺
<JamesTait> zmoylan-pi, if that asteroid hits me, yes!
<JamesTait> But I suspect, if that were to happen, a missing JamesTait would be the least of everyone's worries.
<zmoylan-pi> could you visit ukip hq tomorrow? 2 birds one gianomorous rock... :-P
<davmor2> JamesTait: we don't need to know about your toilet habits before you start work :P
<JamesTait> davmor2, only you could turn "tinkering" into something toilet-related. 😉
<davmor2> JamesTait: well it would either be me or popey but he is probably in the garden sun bathing while pretending to work, so not really reading the chat on irc unless he nick is pinged ;)
<JamesTait> Yeah, davmor2, but who would ping popey? 😝
<popey> well
<popey> I did pop to the shop to get some milk
<popey> but no, too hot to sit in the garden
<zmoylan-pi> we could order lawn darts off ebay and throw them at him in his garden? :-P
<foobarry> i love this weather so much
<foobarry> looks shady on your webcam
<davmor2> popey: hahaha :)
<mapps> hm
<mapps> i need o quit smoking
<mapps> i went for a 5k run and it killed me
<zmoylan-pi> apply lubricant first...
<mapps> and i think im in good shape
<mapps> il prob never quit ;)
<mapps> but i can try;p
<foobarry> smoking reduces lung capacity
<zmoylan-pi> smoking reduces money...
<foobarry> and life capacity
<diplo> Hi all, keep having my network dropping on my 15.04 box randomly
<mapps> im on about 25-30/day
<diplo> Any pointers where to look, all other machines on lan are fine, will try a cable but think it's software related as I'm sure I did some updates  Friday before shutting down
<diplo> Started yesterday when i booted PC up back at work
<mapps> i think im in trouble
<mapps> 25-30 for 18 years
<foobarry> switch to ecig?
<foobarry> or champix
<mapps> nah
<diplo> nah, don't do e-cigs, my sister and a few other people I know are addicted to them now
<mapps> because i also have a drink problem remember;p
<diplo> :)
<mapps> lol
<foobarry> a friend quit on champix
<diplo> Just go cold turkey! That's how I did it
<diplo> 60 a day to nothing
<foobarry> he was doing a study
<foobarry> clinical trial type thing
<foobarry> and he quit compeltely
<mapps> im 25-30/day 10 pints /half a litre of vodka day
<mapps> ;p
<bashrc_> diplo: I remember I had a similar problem, but I don't think I fixed it
<diplo> :(
<bashrc_> i.e. wifi dropping out occasionally and not coming back
<foobarry> being addicted to ecigs is more healthy
<diplo> I'll try and dig out a cable
<diplo> This is wired bashrc_
<foobarry> bashrc_: i read that as wife popping out occasionally and not coming back
<bashrc_> ok
<diplo> Which makes it even odder
<shauno> 'more' is still debatable.  it's trading known risks for unknown risks at this point.
<bashrc_> foobarry: :)
<diplo> +1 shauno
<diplo> I started again after 15+ years of giving up
<foobarry> oh
<foobarry> that sucks
<shauno> well that was silly
<foobarry> life event?
<bashrc_> recently I bought a load of wifi dongles from thinkpenguin, and they work well even on the most hardcore free software systems
<diplo> It does, and yup
<mapps> why cant i get help then;/
<diplo> Wife left me and been in a lot of pain for 2-3 years ( still undiagnosed ) and I use it to take my mind off it
<mapps> :((
<mapps> that sucks diplo
<diplo> mapps: You've got to want to give up, you've got to be in the mindset
<mapps> but i dont want to
<diplo> When I gave up I had decided that it would be £2.50 a pack of 20, or work stopped letting us smoke inside
<diplo> Both things happened on the same day!
<mapps> i enjoy drinking
<diplo> So I stopped there and then
<mapps> geez
<shauno> and then came back when it got to e10/pack?
<diplo> Well you're never going to give up if you don't want to, for me it was my kids as well
<mapps> £2.50 how old are you;p
<diplo> Rollies shauno :)
<diplo> 39
<mapps> its like  8.10 a pack now
<mapps> ;p
<diplo> Smoked from when I was 12 till I was 22
<mapps> ive smoked since i was 18 ..31 now
<foobarry> are you planning on giving up again?
<diplo> Yeah
<foobarry> today!
<mapps> its so cheap here i smoke more
<mapps> £2.20 20 marlboro
<diplo> I sometimes go a day or two without one, then I get in real pain and I want a ciggie, so defo easy to do
<mapps> £5 litre of stoli vodka
<diplo> Just started a new exercise regime to try and fix myself as docs are failing, I think that more than anything will make me quit as I'm so short of breath atm
<mapps> i can smoke/drink myself to death for £10
<mapps> diplo
<mapps> i ran 5k yesterday it killed me
<mapps> jesus
<mapps> i felt awful
<diplo> I do about 2 miles, can just about handle that, whats that 4k?
<diplo> But I cycle for 10-20 miles most weekends
<shauno> cycling and smoking are a pretty horrid combination
<mapps> nah
<shauno> if nothing else, it's really difficult to light with that much wind
<mapps> cycling is easy
<mapps> its running that kills us;p
<mapps> im sitting here smoking lol
<shauno> poor computer :(
<mapps> smoking kills.fact
<mapps> idiots game
<brobostigon> most things could kill you under the wrong circumstances, even taking a bath.
<mapps> it killed my mum .so that says it all
<brobostigon> it killed my gf's gradnmother as well.
<mapps> she smoked herself to death
<zmoylan-pi> which is natures way of saying don't smoke
<mapps> yep;p
<mapps> my mum would be alive if she hadnt smoked
<mapps> died at 42:(
<bashrc_> :(
 * bashrc_ doesn't smoke
<directhex> smoking is entirely natural.
 * mapps does
<directhex> if you're a very dry tree.
<mapps> il prob die from drink
<mapps> before smoking
<foobarry> its your choice
<mapps> nah
<foobarry> oh but it is
<mapps> yes and no
<mapps> i didnt ask for any of this;p mum dying my irlfriend cheating on me
<mapps> didnt ask for it:P
<shauno> the crutch is, however, entirely your own doing
<diplo> See my grandad smoked from 16 -> 86
<SuperMatt> tune in to court 3 for a plucky Brit taking on a Ukranian fellow
<awilkins> Someone recommend good hosting
<popey> hetzner
<ujjain> peeing standing up on a toilet and not putting the toilet seat up is a horrible thing to do, right?
<awilkins> Smoking : yes, there is an element of personal responsibility involved, but for many years the tobacco companies pretended that it was harmless or even good for your and they have a large culpability
<awilkins> Esp. for knowingly increasing nicotine levels and deliberately including chemicals that improve nicotine absorption so as to maximise addictive effects
<daftykins> diddledan: win10 10158 \o/
<shauno> ujjain: varies.  if it's a public toilet, not touching the seat is probably a good thing.  if you're sharing a house with a woman, it's a capital offense.  common sense & good judgement is up to you :)
<zmoylan-pi> of course if it's a toilet with systemd installed you don't want to touch that one at all so accidents can be expected... :-)
<daftykins> oh my how topical!
<bujji> hello
<daftykins> oh not you again :P
<bujji> :))
<daftykins> hurrah at a second Samsung Galaxy S3 repaired
<daftykins> diplo: it's totally easy :P
<diplo> Oh really? It was more the price of screens that put me off
<diplo> Cheapest I found at the time was £85~
<daftykins> oh i see, i got these for £48 each
<daftykins> depends on the colour of model you want
<diplo> Incl Digi ?
<diplo> Ones white, ones granite grey
<daftykins> entire LCD, digitiser, glass and main frame assembly
<diplo> I never found it for that price!?!?!?!?!?
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/222k7jecohmd13b/AABqemkMg4icFEf0Jzjbaj2Ta?dl=0
<diplo> That was maybe Pre November
<diplo> Came to the conclusion it was too dear
<daftykins> basically get that entire asembly, so you just transfer over a few components and job's a good-un
<diplo> Can you link me to where you bought yours ?
<daftykins> sure, was just tracking it down
<diplo> ta fanx :)
<daftykins> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-For-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-I9300-LCD-Display-Digitizer-Touch-Screen-Frame-/231052287479
<daftykins> there we are, i got both from the same seller
<daftykins> i didn't use the little toolkit as i had my own, but the spudger could come in handy for some perhaps
<daftykins> they come with some grease smeared over the samsung logo as they must've had their wrists slapped, but it's easily removed :D
<diplo> nice thanks, will have to get one
<diplo> :)
<bujji> daftykins:how much will you charge
<daftykins> ^_^ np
<daftykins> bujji: for what
<bujji> daftykins:you said s3 repaired
<daftykins> was just doing it for fun, i don't operate a suspicious looking shop to do this kinda thing paid :>
<daftykins> diplo: one thing i've noticed is to not be too easy on sharing your success with the original owners, they may end up wanting them back at cost ;)
<daftykins> mate didn't care about his one, now he wants to loan it to his mum
<daftykins> ugh
<bujji> okey
<daftykins> (as in, i think mobile phone repairs require a dodgy shop :D )
<bujji> :(?
<diplo> Well ones my sisters and the other is the sister in laws
<diplo> I guess I'll tell them I dumped them
<diplo> :)
<daftykins> XD
<bujji> daftykins:xd ?
<daftykins> this isn't your place for learning everything, bujji
<popey> There's a nice little phone repair shop near me, it has so many flashing LEDs in the place it makes me freakout when inside :)
<bujji> :))
<daftykins> bah these cheap cases i bought don't fit
<daftykins> aww Microsoft stopped the run dialogue entry 'wuapp' from working as a shortcut to windows update
<bujji> daftykins:XD-->lol
<daftykins> congratulations you have achieved: using a search engine
<daftykins> lunch time
<bujji> daftykins:urbandictionary xd
<bujji> daftykins:bonappetit
<bujji> daftykins:what should i do for blue screen error while installing windows 7.
<popey> install linux
<davmor2> bujji: put on a biohazzard suit, take the highly contagious device and place it in a biohazzard bin and never worry about it again?
<bujji> davmor2:XD
<shauno> kinda want a biohazard suit.  so many pranks.
<bujji> shauno:have to pay))
<shauno> yeah.  that's where most my evil plans go wrong
<bujji> lol
<davmor2> shauno: You need loads if you have evil plans those in volcano bases don't make themselves you know ;)
<zmoylan-pi> i'd have thought volcano bases did most of the making themselves
<bujji> bye o/
<shauno> wait, loads of biohazard suits or loads of money?
<bujji> loads of biohazard suits ==loads of money
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: the cave yes but I said base, the cave is cheap the base bit isn't :P
<shauno> I'm now picturing a volcano base decked out in ikea for budgettary reasons
<zmoylan-pi> all those lava tubes are ready made cable conduits
<zmoylan-pi> wicker furniture snaffled from a skip
<davmor2> yeah see not so evil if you have soft furnishings from ikea
<shauno> where there's a will there's a way :)
<davmor2> shauno: no it's where there's a will there a bunch of vultures you used to call family ;)
<diplo> Thought my network issues had gone :(
<davmor2> diplo: Foolish Mortal........Your soul is mine, yours sincerely your ISP
<zmoylan-pi> and your little dog too....
<diplo> davmor2: Local... :/
<diplo> Network keeps dropping just on the ubuntu box :(
<davmor2> diplo: is this wifi or wired
<diplo> Wired
<diplo> Changed cables / ports etc already
<diplo> So either software or hardware
<davmor2> diplo: is the driver alx?
<diplo> Guessing software as had an update friday, shut it down and started monday and that's when the issues started
<diplo> Not sure
<diplo> Easiest way to check network cards mod used ?
<davmor2> diplo: lsmod and look for alx
<diplo> No alx in there
<davmor2> diplo: that rules out the problem I had then sorry :)  Have a look for your lan/module on google and see if there are known issues that what I did with my alx issue
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> Home VirginMedia connection has been down since last night. That's the main reason to go to the office :S
<davmor2> bigcalm: no that is the reason you moan at virgin and they give you a week worth of internet off your next bill :)
<bigcalm> I'll moan at them when I get home this evening
<diplo> Disconnected again sorry
<bigcalm> davmor2: do you have the scroll back to see when I left IRC last night?
<davmor2> diplo: that rules out the problem I had then sorry :)  Have a look for your lan/module on google and see if there are known issues that what I did with my alx issue
<davmor2> bigcalm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11799003/ looks like your connection is just up and down all night
<bigcalm> davmor2: most interesting, thanks
<davmor2> bigcalm: welcome
<bigcalm> I wonder if VM pushed a new firmware to the superhub and messed up
<davmor2> bigcalm: please tell me you don't actually use it in hub mode
<bigcalm> Of course I don't
<davmor2> bigcalm: few
<bigcalm> Haven't used it as a hub for years
<bigcalm> Recently put a dual port nic into my proliant microserver so that I could even move all services away from dumb switches
 * davmor2 just never used it as a hub for more than 10 minutes, the guy fitted it tried to use it, failed switched it to modem only mode
<popey> bigcalm: happy birthday!
<bigcalm> popey: thank you fella :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh yeah hippo birdy dude
<bigcalm> davmor2: thanks very much
<davmor2> popey: no irssi.org anymore
<popey> wat?
<foobarry> did the future arrive?
<foobarry> http://scripts.irssi.org/
<popey> probably under attack
<popey> they're using cloudflare
<davmor2> phew
<foobarry> so firefox smooth scrolling is not smooth at all
<daftykins> ugh the case of the hosted exchange setup where calendar entries from last year are missing
<daftykins> how awkward
<shauno> I think I fixed my electrics in the kitchen.  I feel so freaking manly right now
<shauno> however, I am stood here with a fire extinguisher staring at it.  just in case
<davmor2> foobarry: just use dillo
<daftykins> shauno: what was up?
<davmor2> daftykins: well the ceiling was up till the place caught fire now it's more of a carpet
<shauno> nah, it wasn't that bad.  I got a lot of water in the electric cooker
<shauno> but instead of the breaker tripping, the switch on the wall melted
<shauno> so after a year of pre-made salads & microwave meals (and dominos. so much dominos) I've replaced the switch
<shauno> tried that soylent stuff for a while too, but it takes too long to arrive
<davmor2> shauno: well it takes a while to turn a person into green
<shauno> on the plus side, I now own a fire extinguisher, so I can have many more adventures :)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> adventures \o/
<daftykins> boo to cheap aluminium frame phone cases off ebay that don't fit =|
<diddledan> shauno: that's probably a bad decision, owning a fire extinguisher, 'cos it'll encourage you to be less thoughful
<diddledan> "who cares if it goes pearshaped. I gots firesquirter!"
<davmor2> diddledan: why would you want to squirt fire, surely you want to squirt something that puts out the fire ;)
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> insurance purposes?
<shauno> diddledan: wanna go to southampton next month?
<diddledan> you over?
<davmor2> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/watch-brilliant-star-wars-prank-5699692 :)
<shauno> I'll be passing through in august.  and I think you'd be a funny drunk  lol
<diddledan> lol
<shauno> I think it's august.  or october.  whichever's sooner
<shauno> hm, ignore me, I had it right the first time
<TwistedLucidity> davmor2: That's dreadful
<davmor2> I'd be pressing the button wondering where my lightsaber was :D
<TwistedLucidity> The stormtroopers are of no concern, they never hit anything
<TwistedLucidity> Darth is the threat.
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/sN1TedV.png
<foobarry> what do you see in this pic? SFW
<shauno> a really dirty window?
<foobarry> not a dancing man?
<foobarry> its on the wall, high up
<TwistedLucidity> A wall. Stained or cracked plaster?
<TwistedLucidity> Maybe where a bracket came off?
<TwistedLucidity> But yes, perhaps a dancing man
<shauno> being high up would be a pretty good argument against a dancing man
<foobarry> its clearer in the shade
<foobarry> sunshine is on it today
<foobarry> its far away from brackets or anything
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Congrats, you have a stain. Call it "Gerald"
<foobarry> paddy dolia
<intrbiz> I think it's customary to assume it's jesus
 * daftykins lights up the 'emergency, religious topics' lightbulb
<shauno> aw maaaan  *buckles laptbelt*
<daftykins> <Cat> What is it?
 * bashrc_ retreats to the bunker
 * popey turns up the voltage on the lamp
 * popey hmms at http://www.fleetdrive-electric.com/blog/vehicle/volkswagen-golf-gte-plug-in-hybrid/
<bigcalm> What's wrong with the Volvo?
<popey> failed mot
<popey> pondering whether to throw money at it or not
<daftykins> bring it down here, no MOT ;)
<bigcalm> popey: isn't it getting on a bit now?
<bigcalm> Time for a fresh face
<davmor2> popey: I can recommend a Skoda Superb as an excellent family car if that helps at all?
<diddledan> davmor2: I tend not to trust things that try to tell you how great they are in it's name
<diddledan> "this new skoda? it's superb!" <-- like that
<davmor2> diddledan: but it is, it is a passat running gear and engine with a Skoda top that is almost certainly imported from the vw plant with a skoda price tag instead of a vw one what isn't there to love :)
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/old_sound/status/615793768005042176/photo/1
<davmor2> diddledan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIYs7oBUO3w
<bujji> hello o/
<davmor2> bujji: hello
<bujji> davmor2:check pm
<daftykins> http://news.softpedia.com/news/eu-the-end-of-roaming-charges-slated-for-june-2017-485688.shtml
<daftykins> o0
<mapps> great..powercut
<mapps> sing my phones 3g;[
<daftykins> nice
<mapps> not really;p
<mapps> cant even go to mcdonalds
<daftykins> wat?
<awilkins> No power in maccy d, no payment
<awilkins> Or maybe he's up a tall building with no UPS and an electric lift
<daftykins> retail places can fall back to older tech :D
<daftykins> unless they're poorly managed
<knightwise> evening everyone
<popey> heya
<knightwise> hey popey , how are you tonight
<popey> ticket boo
<knightwise> Working on the podcast here .. putting together shownotes
<MartijnVdS> \o/ getting my developer edition xps13 next week
<knightwise> MartijnVdS: ! Welcome to the club ! ! ! :)
<knightwise> if you need any help , let me know.
<MartijnVdS> I kind of went all-in and went for the 3200x1800 / 512GB / i7 one
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: they have some weird broadcom wifi right?
<knightwise> 2  sudo apt-get install -f 3  sudo apt-get update 4  sudo apt-get upgrade 5  sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<knightwise>  Those are the commands you need after bootup ..  then move to bios A04
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: My initial plan is to install A04 first, then install Debian Jessie, the 4.0 kernel from sid, and Cinnamon 2.6 from sid
<MartijnVdS> (if it doesn't come with a04, it's being built right now, according to the dell status page)
<intrbiz> knightwise: what is the touchpad like on the new XPS?
<diddledan> I hear thunder
<mapps> nice 5hr powercut
<diddledan> I guess my internettings will be disappearing soon :-p
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: A Sound of Thunder?
<mapps> cashpoints down...fresh aisles at morrisons closed etc
<mapps> and no internet
<mapps> powercuts suck
<diddledan> daftykins: http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/30/whoa-another-pc-build/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<diddledan> oh yes! leap seconds soon!
<diddledan> 1 hour till the apocalypse
<diddledan> (+15 minutes)
<diddledan> in other words "sweet ooga mooga"
<intrbiz> t - 7 minutes
<diddledan> intrbiz: gmt, another hour yet
<intrbiz> diddledan: ah, of course
<intrbiz> diddledan: damn these time zones
<diddledan> "DAMN YOU. DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL"
<zmoylan-pi> well you invented them!! :-P
<popey> ARMAGEDDON!
<zmoylan-pi> preferred deep impact
<diddledan> odd how you often get two movies with similar plotlines appear simultaneaously
<zmoylan-pi> hollywood doesnt steal ideas!!
<popey> people tout their scripts around studios, they all know what eachother is making
<diddledan> aye
<intrbiz> diddledan: you mean like failsafe and dr strangelove
<popey> What I find amusing is how everyone and his dog brings out $THING for $TOPIC of $CURRENT_MOVIE
<diddledan> I don't think I know failsafe
<zmoylan-pi> well one had peter sellers in multiple roles and one didn't
<popey> where this time it was dinosaurs for archeology for jurassic park
<zmoylan-pi> you can't fight here, this is the war room!
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: classic!
<zmoylan-pi> when you saw the sign in the simpsons 'no riding the bomb' you knew exactly what it was referring too
<diddledan> I miss spoof-movies. nowadays a "spoof" isn't really an homage but more a "screw you"
<diddledan> e.g. not another teen movie and the like
<zmoylan-pi> they could never top naked gun movies
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> and the airplane
<zmoylan-pi> blazing saddles
<diddledan> heck yeah!
<diddledan> blazing saddles was genius
<zmoylan-pi> the beans scene...
<zmoylan-pi> i cannot watch that scene without laughing out loud no matter how i swear this time i won't
<zmoylan-pi> and it's one of the few movies hollywood would never be able to do a remake of
<diddledan> yeah the racial stuff just wouldn't be kosher to make now
<zmoylan-pi> the sherriff is a n__ *bong*
<shauno> reminds me, I read they're making a sequel to Top Gun?
<diddledan> shauno: yup, and tom cruise is back
<zmoylan-pi> with or without the f35 which can't dogfight? :-)
<diddledan> pmsl: https://twitter.com/sharoorocks/status/615877478511431680/photo/1
<diddledan> the rumour is that it's not about dogfighting
<diddledan> this win10 upgrade is taking its sweet time - I set it going when I told daftykins about it with a link ^^^ (somewhere up there) and it's still not finished
<diddledan> also. apple music is refusing to activate.
<diddledan> (in itunes on my maccytosh)
<diddledan> I think with those two lines I've seriously undermined my position in linux circles :-p
<zmoylan-pi> maybe it'll be like pentagon wars about development of f35 :-) might be as funny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXQ2lO3ieBA
<intrbiz> diddledan: will you be using WiFi Sense in W10?
<diddledan> lol @ the bradley
<shauno> you're not missing much diddledan
<zmoylan-pi> i highly recommend that movie
<diddledan> shauno: oh?
<shauno> it's ...
<shauno> well, getting the UI right is usually apple's strong point.  except itunes.  what the hell itunes.
<shauno> well, so far, 'apple music' has just made itunes' UI even more disjoint.
<shauno> the actual service isn't bad.  but the UI is a trainwreck.  it seems to work best if you have no idea what you're looking for.  because if you're looking for something in particular, $DEITY help you
<diddledan> hmm, I only have one $DEITY. maybe I should sign-up for a few more so that I can "$N * $DEITY help me"?
<diddledan> surely more deities is the way to go, right?
<shauno> more or less ;)
<ali1234> so it's spotify then?
<shauno> spotify still drive me nuts because they care what country I'm in
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGkwkH-zu8c
<diddledan> liek that ^^ :-D
<shauno> unfortunately they think my office is in france, so I change countries several 6-10 times a week
<diddledan> that's nuts
<diddledan> georestrictions are so last millenia
<shauno> oh it's not restrictions.  that's the best bit.  it works in france, it works in ireland, it just won't let you go from one to the other without kicking up a fuss
<shauno> it has a limit to how many times you can change per month.  the limit is perfectly suitable for vacations, but not for geopip-fail
<diddledan> how do you access when at work? i.e. via the corp net or via your cellular thingie
<shauno> that's it, corp lan, which is proxied via the main office.  in paris.
<diddledan> yeah that's what I thunked
<diddledan> geo restrictions just don't seem to anticipate that people will use routes
<diddledan> any routes.
<shauno> my bank have got the hang of it, surprisingly enough
<diddledan> the whole point of IP is that it isn't geographical
<shauno> they used to freak out that I'd be buying things in france and ireland at the same time
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> and with IP auctions now that there are none left for purchase means that routing tables are going to grow rather crazily and also mean that regional IP allocations are going to be impossible to quantify
<diddledan> e.g. Virgin might sell a /24 to an american co but it's still assigned by RIPE meaning that it's still a UK/European address that just happens to route to americaland
<diddledan> in unrelated news. Having a touchscreen on my surfacepro3 has broken me - I keep trying to touch my mbp's screen expecting it to do stuff
<shauno> don't do that.  that's bad.
<diddledan> how bad?
<shauno> I'll cut your fingers off if you touch my screen
<diddledan> "yeah, baby, touch my screen! you know you want to.."
<diddledan> I could continue but that might risk me being kicked for non-family-friendly behaviour :-p
<shauno> or your fingers cut off :)
<diddledan> or that
<diddledan> I'm not sure finger cutting is family friendly, either
<shauno> touch my screen and we'll find out ;)
#ubuntu-uk 2015-07-01
<diddledan> here we go
<diddledan> has the world ended?
<shauno> yes
<diddledan> well it seems to have killed monsterkiller
<diddledan> it's a good job I'm not known as honeymonster in here :-p
<diddledan> looks like it might have killed irc.mozilla.org
<diddledan> I've been disconnected and can't reconnect
<diddledan> ok it's back
<shauno> seriously?
<diddledan> yes, serials!
<diddledan> and now my itunes is beachballing. oh the woe!
<zmoylan-pi> how many tb of media is in your itunes library?
<diddledan> 0.03?
<diddledan> I'm assuming you meant TB rather than Tb
<zmoylan-pi> when i used mac i found itunes was ok as long as you only had a few gigs of media.  once you went over a tb it got iffy and crashed a lot more
<diddledan> yeah I've only got 0.03TB tho
<zmoylan-pi> so maybe itunes just really sucks now :-)
<shauno> mine's somewhere around 35,000 songs
<shauno> but yes, itunes has always sucked.  and consistently got worse.  it's trying to do far too many jobs.
<zmoylan-pi> and itunes on windows seems to have had a higher level of suckage
<shauno> heh, to put it mildly
<diddledan> speaking of apple - the steve bobs movie is due in octember apparently?
 * diddledan adds it to his "I might watch at some point. surprise me by magically appearing in my plex media server"
<shauno> no idea
<shauno> I haven't even thought about november yet.  I have way too much going on this summer
<zmoylan-pi> but it's so close to christmas!! :-D http://www.xmasclock.com/
<shauno> oh don't get me started :|
<shauno> we're having a mess at work because I want to go away for christmas.  I've worked the last 9 in a row.  but no-one else wants to take it
<diddledan> shauno: they got too used to you doing it that they assumed you would again?
<zmoylan-pi> put santa down on the roster for christmas
<diddledan> "Update 2 5:35 p.m. Pacific Time: It appears the Beats 1 radio station is currently experiencing an outage and is unavailable for some listeners. Attempting to play the station results in an unknown error. "
<zmoylan-pi> damn leap second?
<diddledan> lets blame that
<shauno> hm.  it's not unknown here.  says Cannot Parse: This data is damaged, incomplete or incompatible
<diddledan> mozilla's irc is bouncy
<zmoylan-pi> my pi abides :-)
<shauno> get mozilla.org to host their irc on your pi?
<diddledan> shauno: you're right about itunes with apple music being a UI/UX-trainwreck
<zmoylan-pi> if it forces them to drop some of the cruft from various mozilla projects it might not be a bad idea
<diddledan> there's no obvious reason why the "itunes store" is separate from the "new" tab (what does "new" actually mean anyway?)
<diddledan> I can't see why there's no way to add items to your library from the store tab using your subscription
<diddledan> I do like the new windows background image tho (unrelated, but meh)
<daftykins> diddledan: o0
<diddledan> daftykins: scrollback reveals all, but new build 10159
<daftykins> ja i have an away log
<daftykins> tbh i installed then had to go out XD so i've not seen anything
<diddledan> if you don't want to look for the blog, it's at http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/30/whoa-another-pc-build/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<daftykins> looks like i checked at the wrong time
<zmoylan-pi> beuller.... beuller.... beuller....
<diddledan> I posted a feature request: https://windows.uservoice.com/forums/265757-windows-feature-suggestions/suggestions/8655949-custom-boot-logo-animation
 * zmoylan-pi makes note to add suggestion for a completely new ui with no similarity to previous oses... :-P
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: isn't that Ubuntu-Touch's remit?
<zmoylan-pi> nah windows has the patent on random changes that annoy everyone
<diddledan> win10 is actually really nice
<zmoylan-pi> that's just the stockholm effect kicking in after all the years of unity on ubuntu :-D
<diddledan> so itunes on my mac is busted completely
<zmoylan-pi> it's apple's way of telling you that you need a shiny new computer
<diddledan> apple aren't going to catch me that way :-p
<zmoylan-pi> not after the last 5 times? :-)
<diddledan> 5 times bitten, twice shy
<mapps> uh oh
<mapps> alnost sleep time
<mapps> and its hot as usual
<mapps> 1.9/10 maybe il avoid this film
<knightwise> morning peeps
<diddledan> allo
<knightwise> hey diddledan ; how are ya today
<diddledan> I'm good ta
<shauno> what on earth are you still doing awake?
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> you're still awake, too
 * knightwise just got up
<mapps> yo
<mapps> ;]
<diddledan> "black work" is tantalising
<diddledan> just finished watching last sunday's episode
<diddledan> sheridan smith is wow
<diddledan> <3
<diddledan> oh dear. it's mailman day
<diddledan> first one has arrived for hampshire@mainman.lug.org.uk
<diddledan> mailman**
<diddledan> popey: you like crowdfunding, right?
<SuperMatt> so does Greece, aparently
<diddledan> craziest campaign of the week goes to: "Greek Bailout Fund" on indiegogo
<diddledan> yeah, SuperMatt , you beat me
<diddledan> unfortunately indiegogo appears to be overwhelmed right now
<SuperMatt> yeah, I was just checking it myself and was about to ask if anyone else saw it as down
<diddledan> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund
<diddledan> people laughed at ubuntuphone's 32million target. that's a far cry from this campaign's target of 1.6beeleon
<diddledan> they've raised 575,459euro in 2 days
<SuperMatt> I think it's tongue in cheek, but damn, they're doing quite well for a joke
<diddledan> I'll laugh if they reach their target
<diddledan> but audacity sometimes works
<SuperMatt> well I'd laugh too because of all those silly rewards that they'd be beholden to
<shauno> I found the other day that there's a donation page for the US deficit too.  except that one's on an actual .gov, which makes it less funny and more o_O
<knightwise> anybody ever used links ?
<diddledan> knightwise: as in the text-mode web browser? I have if so
<knightwise> do you have any idea how to copy a url ?
<diddledan> erm
<diddledan> no
<shauno> context?
<shauno> ohh, the console browser?  on mine I have to hold alt while I'm mousing
<knightwise> Say i have a link to the torrent file that i would like to copy over to transmission-cli
<knightwise> ah found it
<shauno> I think I'd just turn the status bar on
<knightwise> you can select the torrent client in setup
<shauno> I use elinks, not sure how similar it is, but I set up a protocol-handler for magnet:
<shauno> makes the whole thing near-invisible
<MooDoo> howdy all
<diddledan> m00
<SuperMatt> sup?
<diddledan> hmm soup sounds like a good idea
<knightwise> hot spicy chicken soup
<diddledan> ooh now you're talking!
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<davmor2> MooDoo: I'm worried Deeply dippy is the song stuck in my head this morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mailman^WPostal Worker Day! 😃
<davmor2> It's definitely Mailman day
<davmor2> I had my email to prove it
<bashrc_> deeply dippy about deeply dippy?
<MooDoo> lol
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> allo
<brobostigon> morning diddledan
<JamesTait> Blimey, the jet engine in the server has kicked in early this morning.
<MooDoo> JamesTait: yeah the ones i have are bloody loud at the moment glad they are outside in the garage
<JamesTait> MooDoo, so is mine. Right behind me. 😉
<diddledan> JamesTait: heatwave issues?
<diddledan> it's wimbledon fortnight. where's the rain?!
<shauno> over here :(
<diddledan> someone ordered the wrong weather!
<diddledan> I blame michael fish
<diplo> diddledan: Just had a few drops of it here, although it's still swelteringly hot!
 * diplo forecasts a thunderstorm soon
<JamesTait> Showers here tomorrow, according to the Today Scope. ☺
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: VM had pushed new firmware to my superhub which reset it to be a wifi hub not modem only.
<diddledan> bigcalm: sucky
<davmor2> bigcalm: nice
<bigcalm> Yeah. At least it's good to know why something is not working rather than have to complain to VM that they are broken
<bigcalm> Why is this called a socket? I would have thought it's a plug: http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/6a-side-entry-euro-socket-jp19v
<bigcalm> Is it based upon the metal pins rather than the plastic casing?
<diddledan> bigcalm: sockets are always female
<diddledan> I suppose that's an odd case
<diddledan> the unit itself is a plug but the pins are socketed
<diddledan> it's a safety thing that it's made that way tho
<diddledan> side-entry sounds sooo ohmyy
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> Yes
<diddledan> so the greek bailout fund is up to 712k
<diddledan> only another 1.5993billion to go
<diddledan> shauno: have you heard about xhyve yet?
<bashrc_> :)
<diddledan> shauno: https://github.com/mist64/xhyve
<foobarry> anyone on talktalk got a good deal off them lately??
<sebsebsebb> hi
<sebsebsebb> anyone around?
<popey> of course
<sebsebsebb> ok :)
<sebsebsebb> so my Meizu Ubuntu Phone just came a little while ago
<sebsebsebb> ,but
<sebsebsebb> invoice says it's the Gold one as it's meant to be,  but the box says it's the silver one on the label
<sebsebsebb> so it seems they sent wrong one
<popey> have you contacted them?
<sebsebsebb> I tried to phone just now, but that wouedn't go through, I'll email soon
<bigcalm> Sounds like a supplier issue, not an Ubuntu one
<sebsebsebb> bigcalm: yes indeed
<sebsebsebb> ,but just saying here really
<sebsebsebb> popey: Silver one
<sebsebsebb> will look nice to
<sebsebsebb> maybe better in a way really,  but  still wanted Gold
<popey> isnt it just a plastic cover?
<sebsebsebb> popey: is it best to keep the box shut  with hte plastic still on?  I guess so if  going to maybe send it back
<popey> dunno
<popey> never sent a phone back
<popey> ask meizu
<sebsebsebb> popey: no me either and I probably won't with this one to   now, but it's still wrong colour if
<sebsebsebb> popey: yeah it's just mainly a colour I guess like your saying,  and  easy enough mistake to make if both are near I guess to send other one.
 * sebsebsebb  should go back to trying to prepare his speech more properly
 * sebsebsebb  is probablly doing a speech tommorow
<sebsebsebb> popey:   did you order a Meizu?
<popey> not yet
<popey> i already have one
<sebsebsebb> oh you got one free from Canonical?
<popey> well, it's Canonical's not mine
<popey> i ordered a bq e4.5
<diddledan> e45 is a beauty cream :-p
<sebsebsebb> yeah  I know you got a e4.5
<diddledan> so owning an e45 phone makes you pretty?
<popey> Yes.
<diddledan> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> methinks you're overestimating the ability of a moisturiser... :-P
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: so the phone just gives you soft skin?
<diddledan> it's all those radiations I guess
<sebsebsebb> popey: that Canonical Meizu you'll probably get to keep it though?
<zmoylan-pi> no superpowers whatsoever
<popey> dunno
<popey> I might pick up an e5 at some point
 * sebsebsebb might be a e5 soon since....
<sebsebsebb> buy above
 * sebsebsebb might buy a Windows 10 convergence phone to, (no joking)
<sebsebsebb> oh and let's get a Iphone to whilst at it, no I have no interest in having a iphone
<foobarry> the sun's gone behind cloud!
<foobarry> i want my money back!
<zmoylan-pi> but if the cloud goes away so does all your data!!
 * popey turns the air con off for a bit
<Laney> ooh, big boom
<Laney> could we be getting a storm?
<Laney> OHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHH
<knightwise> hey Laney
<knightwise> how's your touchpad treating you ?
<knightwise> (on your XPS13) .. (cuz otherwise that sounds just plain creepy)
<Laney> doesn't have palm detection
<Laney> so a bit annoying until you get used to avoiding touching it
<Laney> the space repeating issue is far worse for me
<knightwise> Laney: i got that fixed with the bios update and a patch
<Laney> I'm on A04
<Laney> what patch?
<knightwise> ask the guys over at #xps13 .. they know which patch (its a dell patch)
<Laney> don't you have the link?
<knightwise> not with me unfortunately
<Laney> ok
<bigcalm> Network switch still does not fit, despite using a right angled mains lead. Bother
<diddledan> bigcalm: anglegrinder
<bigcalm> Tempting to see if we can cut a chunk out of the back of the network cabinet
<bigcalm> I even put the ears on backwards
<bigcalm> Maybe I can move the vertical struts forwards
<zmoylan-pi> you could make your own lead with bits from maplins.  might give you more flexibility?
<TwistedLucidity> Remember to arrange the mortgage before going to Maplins
<zmoylan-pi> you can get the bits cheaper else where but sometimes having them right there is easiest
<bigcalm> zmoylan-pi: did that so that I could do a right angle plug
<bigcalm> We have a Maplin 2 min walk from the office in town, quite handy
<davmor2> bigcalm: use some plastic tubing an longer screws ;)
<bigcalm> o.O
<zmoylan-pi> can you mount unit in tack diagonally?
<bigcalm> Even wondering if I can relocate the mains socket on the switch
<zmoylan-pi> *rack
<bigcalm> But that might be a touch odd
<bigcalm> zmoylan-pi: not sure my boss would go with that idea
<zmoylan-pi> or your boss can splash out on new rack? :-D
<bigcalm> Yeah, I have mentioned that and he said no
<bigcalm> Which is irritating
<zmoylan-pi> diagonal it is :-P
<davmor2> bigcalm: http://www.rackmountsolutions.net/standoff_rack_extender.asp
<bigcalm> davmor2: nice idea. The door wouldn't close on the cabinet though
<davmor2> bigcalm: that the expensive version of my idea of a bit of plastic pipe and longer screws :)
<zmoylan-pi> put switch on roof of rack and cover with camoflage net... :-)
<bigcalm> There are lots of options. But to get what the boss really wants means spending monies on a new switch. But I don't know if there is even a switch that does what we want at such a shallow depth
<davmor2> bigcalm: what's actually stopping it from going back far enough?
<bigcalm> davmor2: the back of the network cabinet
<bigcalm> And then the wall that it's mounted to
<davmor2> bigcalm: how much addition room do you need?
<diddledan> I just reminded myself of "I'm so ronery": https://youtu.be/UEaKX9YYHiQ
<diddledan> greek bailout is over 800k
<knightwise> oh boy
<knightwise> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuqkrFurek0
<knightwise> i was looking for some star trek fan fic but .. this is bad
<diddledan> knightwise: it looks like it was recorded on vhs
<zmoylan-pi> vhs covered up a multitude of sins... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> and wires
<diddledan> yeah that really is terrible
<diddledan> I can't watch any more
<knightwise> and there are others out there that are realy realy good..
<knightwise> not this one unfortunately
<diddledan> lol
<knightwise> Star trek Continues for example is quite good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJf2ovQtI6w
<knightwise> the guy who plays scotty is in fact james doohans sun
<knightwise> son
<zmoylan-pi> can't we just name a sun after james doohan?
<knightwise> zmoylan-pi: that would also be appropriate
<zmoylan-pi> and a 1000 years from now the scotty empire will rise... :-)
 * bashrc_ likes Star trek Continues
<knightwise> cool bashrc_ , the first and second episode is awesome
<knightwise> they even have lou ferringo
<knightwise> as a guest star
<knightwise> hmmm... anyone know a good command line bittorrent client ?
<knightwise> i'm looking at transmission-cli but its kinda hard to spot the differences between transmission cli and transmission remote cli
<bigcalm> knightwise: any reason why it needs to be cli? Transmissiond is the one I use with a web interface
<knightwise> Then i have to open up a port from the outside. I was thinking of doing it over ssh from the command line
<knightwise> my synology has a web based torrent client
<diddledan> knightwise: transmissiond with transmission-remote on the same system using loopback
<diddledan> knightwise: the difference between transmissiond+transmission-remote vs transmission-cli is that the -cli doesn't go into the background when your terminal disappears
<knightwise> ah ok  , but that is not a problem. I leave the terminal window open via byobu
<diddledan> and even bigcalm's suggestion of webinterface would work over ssh - just forward the port from your local system when you ssh into the server and you'll be able to access the webinterface without exposing it to the network
<knightwise> diddledan: true;
<diddledan> your JSON is malformed :-p
<knightwise> but sometimes I like to do it the geeky way :) + then i can use it off my phone should i need to .
<diddledan> it should be { diddledan: true }
<diddledan> even better would be to quote the "diddledan" :-p
<shauno> diddledan.slap()
<diddledan> so that would be { "diddledan": true }
<knightwise> there are no limits to your nerdism
<knightwise> :)
<diddledan> teehee
<shauno> (I do -daemon and -remote too)
<diddledan> shauno: you didn't define a slap() function on the object diddledan
<shauno> oh trust me, it's documented.
<diddledan> lol
<shauno> I'm not the first one that's needed that one :)
<diddledan> be honest, you wrote the spec
<knightwise> basically I can do transmission-cli .. and when i'm done I just close the window (and make sure that the uploads stop)
<diddledan> https://youtu.be/aEr6K1bwIVs
<shauno> I mostly prefer -remote because I fire it from elinks.  This way I can return to the page before the download is finished
<knightwise> ah , shauno , that i can understand
<diddledan> the greece bailout is nearly at 1meeleon
<daftykins> ugh :P
<diddledan> morning daftykins
<daftykins> hallo!
<diddledan> sorry, I don't understand german
<shauno> well, there's some sense of scale.  the payment they missed was e1.5bn
<diddledan> hallo == german for something
<daftykins> then how did you know it was German?
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> oy at my bedroom being 80F / 28C overnight
<diddledan> ouch
<diddledan> tis hot indeed
<diddledan> cortana says it's 31C here
<diddledan> right now
<daftykins> O_O in the outdoors?
<diddledan> that'll be in the shade
<zmoylan-pi> in cortanas server room, in your country, in your city, in your gchq monitoring station?
<knightwise> ah :) Star trek Continues episode 4 :)
<diddledan> https://www.bing.com/search?q=Weather&ts=1435765172122&nclid=eYGtqq56IvybpVMajJPw3Q==
<shauno> they don't need monitoring stations on islands.  they just have two little old ladies who know everyone's business.
<daftykins> i don't know about you guys but i make a point of not using any voice recognition tech
<shauno> I want to, but I haven't found anything that can grok my accent
<zmoylan-pi> voice recognition and irish accent is a swing and a hiss
<shauno> luckily that's one accent I don't have :)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> mmm-mmm, peshwari naan left over from last night's curry, for a late late late lunch
<zmoylan-pi> and as someone who uses public transport i don't want to have to beat some gobdaw who's talking to their phone the entire trip
<daftykins> too true
<shauno> well, I wouldn't use it in public anyway.  there's a wrong place for almost every tech, doesn't mean discounting the whole thing
<zmoylan-pi> probably a god send for disabled but apart from a few places like kiosks and receptions it should not be used in public
<zmoylan-pi> or office cubicles
<daftykins> just noticed they called me Deve on last nights curry order
<daftykins> close enough
<diddledan> deve?
<diddledan> that's a random
<shauno> devekins
<daftykins> :>
<zmoylan-pi> poor devekins didn't get their curry last night...
<shauno> I usually use John for things like that.  I'll usually respond to it, and most countries in europe can figure it out
<diddledan> I like bert
<daftykins> what if someone else has that idea? :)
<diddledan> I think the best one to use is cholmondely
<zmoylan-pi> giving the name psycho makes deliveries faster :-P
<daftykins> diddledan: Mr. Warner?
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> would love to hear what "random call centre" pronounces that as
<daftykins> i had no idea what he was saying for so long
<ChunkzZ> has ALL of the uk got a heatwave?
<ChunkzZ> I'm burnt!
<zmoylan-pi> scotland?
<daftykins> :D
<ChunkzZ> nah, west midlands. I look like a lobster!
<diddledan> ChunkzZ: lightly browned or burnt to a cinder?
<diddledan> greek bailout now stands at ~1.3meeleon
<diddledan> err
<diddledan> let me type that again
<diddledan> greek bailout now stands at 1.13meeleon
<foobarry> http://www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/Vulcan-Bomber-photobombs-happy-couple-s-wedding/story-26816218-detail/story.html
<diddledan> I think that's photoshopped :-p
 * diddledan mutters something about parallax
<diddledan> <-- clever ol' stick!
<diddledan> parallax mutterings prove my cleverness
<daftykins> hey guys, just been network cabling...
<daftykins> MY FRIDGE
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8ewxsl3e2t1na6m/AABRwvabCWsS_03wGG2h81R-a?dl=0
<daftykins> XD
#ubuntu-uk 2015-07-02
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8ewxsl3e2t1na6m/AABRwvabCWsS_03wGG2h81R-a?dl=0
<daftykins> well that was a mission and a half
<daftykins> now it's draining water down to the compressor evaporation vessel properly and is clean inside out \o/
<daftykins> now i just need beer to fill it with...
<daftykins> maybe food too, but less so on that front
<zmoylan-pi> rum cake? :-)
<zmoylan-pi> sherry trifle
<daftykins> o0
<zmoylan-pi> or bernards lolly from black books... http://gifsoup.com/view/2705130/black-books-lolly.html
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> never watched that
<zmoylan-pi> omg, go get black books
<zmoylan-pi> did you like father ted?
<daftykins> hells yes :>
<daftykins> that's practically law
<zmoylan-pi> then black books will press all the right buttons
<daftykins> vewy gewd
<daftykins> buying the Batman game the other day i got a free bluray of the Dark Knight series, i should throw that in to see how good it looks
<daftykins> despite already having a 1080p rip *whistle*
<zmoylan-pi> and just in case as you somehow missed black books you have seen the i.t. crowd also from same folk
<daftykins> saw an ep or two but didn't get the appeal hugely
<zmoylan-pi> you didn't see the 'it's vista' 'we're going to die!' scene then...
<daftykins> newp
<zmoylan-pi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC4vz6IbdtY
<daftykins> hmm, i can see how it's meant to be funny
<zmoylan-pi> the episode with the german internet cannibal was sublime
<MartijnVdS> It begins! http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/man-killed-by-a-factory-robot-in-germany/
<zmoylan-pi> car making robots have been killing people since the 70s i think
<daftykins> RotM!
<zmoylan-pi> http://www.thinkartificial.org/aesthetics/the-first-human-killed-by-a-robot/
<zmoylan-pi> and that excludes things like torpedos or missiles which have certain levels of smarts
<mapps> anyone watching mr robot?
<bujji> popey:check pm
<mapps> ;]
<bujji> :)
<MooDoo> morning morning
<mapps> morn
<bujji> after noon
<KnightWork> morning everyone !
<SuperMatt> morning
<KnightWork> Hey SuperMatt
<KnightWork> how are you today
<diplo> Morning all
<SuperMatt> I'm well thank you
<SuperMatt> yourself?
<KnightWork>  Yep .. little too warm for my taste.
<KnightWork> Little neckpain of working on my laptop too long yesterday
<SuperMatt> I'm ok now that I'm in the airconditioned office
<KnightWork> Same here , worked from home yesterday and I probably got slow-fried to death
<awilkins> Heh, the only downside to working at home ; offices have better temperature control systems
<awilkins> Of course, whether they are actually switched on is determined by how cheap your employer / the company they lease the office from / is
<popey> i bought one of those portable air con units when wifey was pregnant with sophie 11 years ago, it comes out once a year :)
<awilkins> My old employer leased offices from Regus and they were seriously cheap
<awilkins> They'd shave any cost - cheaper paper towels in the toilets, turning the knob on the AC in their favour
<awilkins> Thankfully that extended to not refilling the poison gas dispenser in the toilet (those automatic "air fresheners")
<KnightWork> Camped out at the office today aswell
<KnightWork> spent most of the day in my darkened home office yesterday
<KnightWork> but being away from people (and sunlight) is not always good
<TwistedLucidity> Unless you are a vampire
<KnightWork> TwistedLucidity: who says i'm not :p
<KnightWork>  :[
<TwistedLucidity> Fair warning, I had *a lot* of garlic yesterday....
<KnightWork> Been working on my XPS13 for the last couple of days now ..
<KnightWork> very pleasant to see that ubuntu is ticking 99% of all my requirement boxes
<KnightWork> + the XPS is great hardware
<popey> ooh
<KnightWork> popey:  ?
<TwistedLucidity> I read another review that was less than complimentary, shall see if I can find it
<KnightWork> TwistedLucidity: not biting you anytime soon :p
<KnightWork> popey: i'm pretty pleased. Aside from the touchpad being a little sensitive on 14.04 i don't have any major issues. battery life is great , i don't have the key-repeat issue ... so all is fairly well.
<KnightWork> + the hardware is fantastic
<TwistedLucidity> KnightWork: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3bftcu/finally_received_my_dell_xps_13_first_thoughts/
<KnightWork> I recorded a podcast about the Dell XPs13  , its been scheduled for release in 2 weeks
<TwistedLucidity> Not me, so can't attest to how much of the faults are Dell's, Canonical's or just a case of PEBKAC.
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> Oddly the Song stuck in my head this morning is popcorn
<KnightWork> oh god !
<KnightWork> horrible 80's synth song
<foobarry> aaaaghghghggh
<KnightWork> foobarry: i agree :p
<KnightWork>  
<TwistedLucidity> Axle F
<foobarry> jan hammer theme from miami vice. my first 12 inch and i didn't even know what miami vice was
<KnightWork> Jan Hammer is a great artist !
<KnightWork> or this one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60HpUaCJO6k
<TwistedLucidity> Crockett's Tune?
<KnightWork> TwistedLucidity: there are a few better ones . The theme song from Miamy vice is great, crockets theme too ...
<TwistedLucidity> I like this theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1NiNKwueE
<TwistedLucidity> The movie reboot was shockingly dreadful.
<TwistedLucidity> Well, it was Hollywood; so no real surprise.
<foobarry> this is so epic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQDU-2qMre0
<foobarry> jan hammer doing epic faces
<foobarry> while watching the programme
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy "I Forgot" Day! 😃
<davmor2> Man that was close I thought you'd forgotten ;)
<TwistedLucidity> Forgot what?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: I forgot
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> Is there a way of managing security releases rather than just running dist-upgrade all of the time?
<popey> unattended-upgrades ?
<popey> !info unattended-upgrades
<lubotu3> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.83.6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 29 kB, installed size 300 kB
<bigcalm> Yeah, eventually found what our PM wanted. Just the info, not sure we'll do so though
<popey> i run that on my mums computer
<davmor2> bigcalm: landscape?
<bigcalm> Not for this client. But it did cross my mind as well
<davmor2> bigcalm: other alternative install byobu it lets you know when there are updates and reboot's required, also if you tie that in with popey unattended updates you'll get an up-to-date security system that will tell you when there are optional updates and when the system needs a reboot for certain packages
<diplo> As long as you login to said server :)
<KnightWork> hmm.. i need to setup a raspberry pi with a web - ssh interface. Will be pretty helpful to do stuff when i have nothing to do at work
<brobostigon> thats easy KnightWork
<KnightWork> brobostigon: i know. I have a spare raspberry pi lying around that can do the trick
<brobostigon> :) cool.
<zmoylan-pi> otherwise the budget would have killed the project outright... :-)
<diddledan> mernin
<diddledan> yey for generic mailouts from sales companies. Apparently eBay think I'm likely to be interested in Ann Summers bras and knickers. Well I am unsure how they found out about my weekend habbits...
<zmoylan-pi> in this heat you could use the bra as a double barrled water balloon launcher...
<diddledan> lol
<hazrpg> hey all \o
<brobostigon> hi hazrpg :)
<hazrpg> I have a quick question for you guys, does anyone else suffer from the system locking up due to going into swap too often? I've noticed chrome seems to be the biggest culprit.
<hazrpg> chromium doesn't seem to be any better either :(
<hazrpg> brobostigon: hey dude :)
<popey> i dont get that, no
<popey> I use tab suspender in chrome to pause tabs, which seems to help
<foobarry> hazrpg: yes
<foobarry> in the last 2 weeks
<foobarry> my stable system went unstable
<foobarry> it has been fine for last coupel of years
<hazrpg> popey: I might have to revert to using that again, I use to use that when I had like 30+ tabs open, but now it seems my system has become unstable after around 10+ tabs - which just destroys my workflow... :(
<hazrpg> foobarry: I'm so glad its not just me then!
<hazrpg> foobarry: I did think it was weird that for years there was no problems and suddenly a stable ubunut become very unstable.
<popey> how much ram?
<hazrpg> I wonder if Google, or the lovely contribs of Chromium are trying to fix this, because it is very frustrating
<hazrpg> popey: varies, my work pc is around 8GB, laptop has 6GB and my colleague has around 8GB on his laptop, and 10GB on his PC - all with the same problems.
<popey>   5.1 GiB + 171.7 MiB =   5.3 GiB       chrome (40)
<popey> ho ho ho
<hazrpg> ?
<popey> where my ram went
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11810213/
<hazrpg> wowza
<hazrpg> popey: how much RAM do you have?
<popey> 16
<popey> GB :)
<foobarry> hazrpg: i haz 8gb
<foobarry> i've switched to firefox this week as a result
<popey> heh, i switched away from ff
<foobarry> my screen freezes and disk light comes on
<foobarry> and its sudden
<foobarry> my window manager seems not to like low RAM, even if there is swap
<hazrpg> foobarry: We're having the exact same problem, we're toying with using FF instead too.
<foobarry> strange thing is i used to merrily use 50 tabs
<foobarry> now its a much lower number, i think chrome has changed something inthe last 2 weeks
<hazrpg> foobarry: I agree, I wish I could roll back a few versions before it broke but sadly my apt cache folder hasn't got any earlier versions in there for me to use :(
<foobarry> i wonder if you can succesffully use ulimit
<foobarry> to restrict the mems given to chrome
<popey> won't it then "ooh snap" when it runs out?
<foobarry> hazrpg: could always try the beta version
<popey> thats even less stable IME
<popey> I went to unstable and then went back, but couldn't because my profile had been upgraded
<popey> so had to delete it and start agian
<foobarry> but might show quite quikcly if the RAM muncher is dead
<celesteh> Hi, I have a friend who is having a weird network configuration issue where both the BBC and Netflix think she is connecting from outside the UK. She was able to sort out the netflix part by changing DNS servers, but still can't access iplayer. Any advice?
<foobarry> it sometimes happens celesteh
<foobarry> channel4 on youtube often used to complain
<foobarry> then the next day it would be OK
<foobarry> but netblocks of IPs are wrongly reported with geoIP i think
<foobarry> try to get a different IP address from teh adsl provider by turning off the router overnight?
<celesteh> thanks, foobary. i'll suggest it
<celesteh> Unfortunate when it happens during a world cup semifinal :(
<popey> also, you can contact the bbc about it
<popey> so they can fix it
<popey> https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/faqs/forms/adverts-uk/?eid=&id=VQC3NSDMRLCRQH4UEVM1L0I2GK&mid=&uid=478178997
<popey> linked from http://www.bbc.co.uk/faqs/online/website_changes
<foobarry> firefox doesn't scroll thru tabs with the scroll wheel :(
<celesteh> cheers!
<popey> i only ever do that by accident
<celesteh> Oh yeah, the firefox thing is a bother. i keep trying to scroll and it clicks on the tabs instead.
<Azelphur> Hey folks, I just built a new home server on a Gigabyte B85M-D2V which has a Realtek  RTL8111/8168/8411 NIC. It doesn't work, doesn't show up in ifconfig. I read some stuff which says to install r8168-dkms, which I did, but it still doesn't work, I get "module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel" out of ideas, halp? :)
<foobarry> does dmesg or syslog show any more info?
<Azelphur> foobarry: https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/r7pvrGfAnPae7UGcoAjvWem7ifbxCTXU/IMG_20150702_153009.jpg
<foobarry> where did u download the driver?
<popey> is it configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Azelphur> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/r8168/r8168-dkms_8.039.00-1_all.deb
<foobarry> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<popey> sudo ifup p2p1
<popey> or sudo dhclient p2p1
<popey> why do you need the driver?
<Azelphur> popey: sudo ifup p2p1 -> Ignoring unknown interface p2p1=p2p1
<foobarry> good point popey, the module seems loaded
<Azelphur> Maybe you're right though and I've made incorrect assumptions about the driver
<popey> is it in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Azelphur> no
<popey> it should be :)
<Azelphur> Adding auto p2p1 | iface p2p1 inet dhcp | iface p2p1 inet6 auto
<Azelphur> and rebooting :)
<Azelphur> it shows up in ifconfig now, but isn't connecting, dhclient p2p1 seems to hang.
<popey> dodgy cable?
<Azelphur> testing with laptop...
<Azelphur> helps if I plug cable in, works now :)
<diddledan> yawn
<Azelphur> had it unplugged last night when I was fiddling trying to get it working lol
<Azelphur> popey: so yea, just needed adding to /etc/network/interfaces I guess, I clearly went down the wrong path there :)
<Azelphur> whelp next problem, looks like kvm is broke, probably because I just switched from AMD to Intel and it's all set up wrong?
<Azelphur> "Error starting domain: unsupported configuration: guest and host CPU are not compatible: Host CPU does not provide required features: misalignsse, sse4a, svm"
<Azelphur> fixed it, woo, now I'm all up and running again
<foobarry> now go and eat ice cream
<Azelphur> sounds tempting
<popey> Azelphur: yay!
<diddledan> icecream!!!?!
<diddledan> I WANT ICE CREAM!
<Azelphur> https://owncloud.azelphur.com/index.php/s/FBYqZQ7y5Vd9K3Y so shiny :)
<diddledan> Azelphur: that's nice
<diddledan> I do like that it has storage for 10 disks
<Azelphur> yea, gives me a lot of room for expansion
<diddledan> it's a nice case
<Azelphur> indeed, really like it
<diddledan> also it's a fractal design which are usually pretty well thought-out cases
<Azelphur> phew, the CPU still takes a major beating doing transcoding
<Azelphur> https://owncloud.azelphur.com/index.php/s/Ah00Nl8CVWhpSG8 hehe
<TwistedLucidity> Azelphur: You appear to have bought a black box, and a smaller black box. Congrats! :-P
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> TwistedLucidity: say it like it is
<Azelphur> and a smaller black box? o.O
<diddledan> Azelphur: with wires poking out
<Azelphur> oh I see, the PSU and case :P
<Azelphur> amusingly, I had the PSU laying around, bought it years ago
<TwistedLucidity> And you shouldn't be transcoding - that's a crime.
<TwistedLucidity> Digital thief!
<Azelphur> TwistedLucidity: https://xkcd.com/488/ :)
<TwistedLucidity> I wish I had time to do something more proper-er with my own home server
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> more propererer
<TwistedLucidity> Got KVM on it, ownCloud and then...well...life
<diddledan> mine's running freenas
<TwistedLucidity> Want to bung a DLNA server on there but...life
<Azelphur> TwistedLucidity: Emby functions as a DLNA server along with a bunch of other stuff and is real easy to set up
<Azelphur> Emby is very polished
<TwistedLucidity> Emby is a new one, was thinking of using "Universal Media Server" as it did transcoding etc
<Azelphur> TwistedLucidity: emby does transcoding, and it has a web panel and will stream anything from your collection to you in HTML5/WebM
<TwistedLucidity> So does UMS, seems I may need to check out Emby
<Azelphur> fun
<TwistedLucidity> Also need to figure out how to do multicast-proxying.
<Azelphur> emby handles metadata and will act as a backend for kodi too
<TwistedLucidity> Or how to correctly firewall the "smart" TVs
<Azelphur> hehe
<mapps> going to a europa league qualifier in a min;D
<diddledan> mapps: are you sure you're qualified to do that?
<diddledan> oh right, it's a qualifier, so they'll tell you whether you are afterwards?
<diddledan> yey for someone bringing the idiot kanye down-a-notch: http://www.msn.com/en-gb/music/news/glastonbury-2015-comedian-lee-nelson-invades-stage-during-kanye-set/ar-AAcfij6?ocid=spartandhp
<diddledan> oh, is there a new-fangled thing called iphone then? http://view.email.argos.co.uk/?j=fe8f10727c6d077c71&m=fe9915707462007a76&ls=fe2d15707c6c067f701576&l=ff61167871&s=fe6915767760067c7314&jb=ff66167173&ju=fe1815777c66037a731d77&ET_cid=4299314&ET_rid=16242160&r=0
<diddledan> "get set for iphone"
<diddledan> the greek bailout is nearly at 1.5meeleon!
<diddledan> that's nearly a whole percentage
<diddledan> (0.1% is nearly a whole, right?)
<daftykins> totally!
<mapps> lol diddledan the footie
<mapps> going to watch
<mapps> college europa v slovan bratislava
<bigcalm> Is there a way of seeing what disks are in a server but not mounted?
<bigcalm> Got it, sudo sfdisk -l
<bigcalm> Ta
<diddledan> bigcalm: glad I could help
<davmor2> bigcalm: did you resolve the switch issue in the end?
<bigcalm> davmor2: nope. Didn't have time to do anything else with it that day. Not back in the office until next week
<diddledan> where oh where has my leccy gone!
<davmor2> diddledan: I think you missed the dear liza, dear liza off the end of that
<knightwise> damn its hot
<daftykins> mmhmm
<zmoylan-pi> we're rapidly reaching the point where the only way to breath is open a window and stick your head in a building...
<diddledan> methinks the leccy guys are in for a long night
<diddledan> they've just discovered that the fault is roughly directly underneath a load of buses and a fence
<diddledan> they haven't started digging that bit yet
<daftykins> your neighbourhood got a blackout?
<diddledan> just a bunch of flats in my building afaict
<diddledan> (not the whole building, however)
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> you're in a tall thing?
<zmoylan-pi> all those poor smartphone users.  having to start friday with a half charged smart phone...
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> nah, a quadrangle
<diddledan> I might have a photo I can share. just a sec
<daftykins> now the gov will know where your HQ is :O
<zmoylan-pi> diddledan will post a pic of mi6 hq to throw them off
<diddledan> this is one side - consider that the building also goes behind the camera: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=847812CA14CFDA17!261207&authkey=!AIWlkCY-6fxEubo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cNEF
<diddledan> here's an arty farty different angle: http://1drv.ms/1CO7My1
<diddledan> I would get the original of that arty farty one but the pc it's on is offline due to lack of powers
<dogmatic69_> wtf, just restarted ubuntu and could not log in. 'cant start session'
<dogmatic69_> dropped to terminal and had to install ubuntu-session.
<diddledan> the "fault" is under one of those garden things
<dogmatic69_> this upgrade to latest version has been less than ideal.
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> dist-upgrade?
<diddledan> \o/
<dogmatic69_> I upgraded a while ago, restarted a couple times
<dogmatic69_> actually did not even restart now, I logged out win+L key
<diddledan> only got 1 hour left on the battery in this pc
<dogmatic69_> came back and borked
<diddledan> dogmatic69 how did you upgrade? do-release-upgrade or manual?
<diddledan> (the ui counts under do-release-upgrade)
<dogmatic69_> do-release-upgrade
<dogmatic69_> in terminal
<diddledan> hmm that should be fine
<diddledan> I wonder what went wonky...
<dogmatic69_> and it completely broke my system.. after it kinda finished I had 1500 packages that were in limbo
<diddledan> unrelated: "kill the messenger" looks like an intriguing film
<dogmatic69_> had to manually sort them out
<diddledan> ouch
<diddledan> that's crazay
<dogmatic69_> ye
<dogmatic69_> wonder if I should risk .04 -> .10 now...
<diddledan> lol
<dogmatic69_> and it boned my vbox install
<dogmatic69_> could not start anything, and now its broken again
<dogmatic69_> no shared folders mount
<daftykins> o0
<diddledan> the synopsis for nbc's series "odyssey" sounds like a good plot, too
<zmoylan-pi> must be good, cancelled after 1 season
<diddledan> really?
<zmoylan-pi> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/american-odyssey-cancelled-nbc-season-2-1201524230/
<diddledan> are we back?
<diddledan> power is slowly returning
<diddledan> things are firing up
<diddledan> it's like a jet engine slowly starting in here
<diddledan> and back
<pashaman> hello
<pashaman> anyone else here have an ASUS UX305FA Zenbook laptop?
<pashaman> I'm having issues with the laptop brightness keyboard function keys.  Wondering if anyone else had this issue and what they did to correct it.
<pashaman> display brightness function keys, I meant to say.
<pashaman> Anyone one of you alive in here?
<pashaman>  of the dead.
<daftykins> hrmm rather patient user there
<diddledan> power's off again
<ball> diddledan: Caused by the heat?
<diddledan> no idea
<diddledan> they're digging up a large swathe of garden in the courtyard
<ball> Ah, JCBs'll do it, too.
<diddledan> no, they're digging the garden to fix it
<ball> I wish I hadn't just bought my wife a Mac.
<diddledan> oops
<diddledan> :-p
<ball> It started with an iPad a few years ago, then I got her an iPhone. Now I'm trying to bring it all together but MacOS X and iTunes seem ...suboptimal.
<diddledan> it's a slippery slope
<diddledan> next it'll be a watch
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> and then a divorce *ba-dum-tish*
<daftykins> sorry.
#ubuntu-uk 2015-07-03
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> no an iDivorce
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: is that "iDevorce you"
<diddledan> erm, spelign
<daftykins> i did nearly say that zmoylan-pi but i thought it too obvious :(
<zmoylan-pi> but an iDivorce would obviously be more expensive than a normal divorce...
<shauno> meh, iNomenclature is so last decade
<shauno> regardless.  it's an interesting show of how far apple is pulling ahead
<shauno> because all this whining is the same pathetic childishness that would have been kicking and screaming about micro$oft 10 years ago
<zmoylan-pi> i'm not so sure.  they own the high end but the bottom of the market is much bigger
<zmoylan-pi> on saturday i'll be gaming with 6 geeks.  there will only be 2 iphones there, 4 androids and bunch of nokias used as backup phones
<zmoylan-pi> apart from mine which i use as primary phone :-)
<diddledan> another graham clueless: https://grahamcluley.com/2015/07/hack-plex
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: what's the game?
<zmoylan-pi> d&d
<daftykins> ah har
<intrbiz> hmm, i appear to have no /proc
 * daftykins laughs manically and runs off into the distance away from intrbiz 
<intrbiz> :)
 * diddledan prods proc
<intrbiz> hmm
<intrbiz> and no /dev either
 * diddledan digs dev
<zmoylan-pi> probably has no /home to go to...
<intrbiz> I have /home, just can't prove that
<diddledan> lol
<intrbiz> and no /sys either
<diddledan> intrbiz: maybe you're in a chroot?
<intrbiz> nah, it's soem BTRFS fuckup
<intrbiz> some*
<intrbiz> brb
<diddledan> well that killed the konversation
<daftykins> :)
<intrbiz> note to self, don't run btrfs balance /
<intrbiz> running btrfs on root is not for the faint hearted
<diddledan> I wonder how the leccytricians are getting on?
<diddledan> still no power
<daftykins> :<
<diddledan> in other news, it seems my UPS isn't
<diddledan> it seems to last about 4 minutes
<diddledan> which is really sucky
<intrbiz> diddledan: often have power outages?
<diddledan> luckily no
<zmoylan-pi> i've never seen a ups do it's job in an emergency.
<shauno> I see thousands of them doing it most days
<zmoylan-pi> sysadmin?
<shauno> I monitor upses  lol
<diddledan> http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/07/02/windows-10-preparing-to-upgrade-one-billion-devices/
<diddledan> shauno is the guy your boss calls when the ups gets frazzled because the cleaner plugged the hoover into the wrong socket
<zmoylan-pi> i usually only see hardware when it's gone wrong.  so for me i always see upses, tape drives, raid arrays AFTER they've failed
<diddledan> shauno: I don't suppose you could get an accidental _new_ battery set written off and shipped for disposal in amazingstoke can you?
<diddledan> it's a consumer unit tho so definitely a different department :-p
<zmoylan-pi> what you want is a submarine battery shipped no questions asked :-P
<diddledan> oh shauno knows about batteries that get submerged :-p
<shauno> we actually handle a lot of surprisingly small units.  a lot of customers who just want someone else to deal with the whole thing are ones who have thousands of units dispersed
<shauno> places that have one in every switch cabinet, or one at every POS, etc
<diddledan> so someone's burgler alarm is now blaring. does that mean the power has been off for too long that it's decided to tell everyone?
<zmoylan-pi> alarms are supposed to last 24hours before their batteries run out.  but an old alarm with a wonky battery...
<zmoylan-pi> or someone is using power outage to break into local bank in uk again...
<intrbiz> I think the limit in the uk for sounding is 20 mins
<zmoylan-pi> rather alarms are supposed to power them selves from batteries for 24 hours without power in case burgalar tries to cut power to stop alarm.  bell shouldn't ring because of power cut.  if it does it usually means battery is knackered
<diddledan> daftykins: was two releases in one week too much? http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/07/02/welcome-to-the-faster-fast-ring/
<daftykins> totally
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> battery going so early bed for me
<daftykins> o/
<intrbiz> how, in 2015, does C++ not have a f**cking stable ABI
<diddledan> I just found an annoying bug in ms-edge browser
<intrbiz> yeh?
<intrbiz> is it an edge case?
<diddledan> when network conditions cause a valid page to fail to load, when you click the reload button to re-request the page it doesn't because internally the browser is showing a page with a url of the form ms-appx:// which the browser then reloads when you click the reload button instead of the original desired website
<intrbiz> lol
<intrbiz> does edge still override error pages?
<diddledan> the ms-appx:// page is the internal error page that you get shown when the browser doesn't have an error from the target webserver
<diddledan> similar to ms-ie's "friendly error page"
<intrbiz> sure, but old IE used to override 40x and 50x errors with its own pages
<diddledan> that error page does include a link which will correctly re-request the proper page you wanted in the first place, though, it's just the "circular arrow" button in the toolbar that doesn't work as expected
<diddledan> not true - it only overrode error pages that were smaller than a small size
<diddledan> reference: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ieinternals/archive/2010/08/19/http-error-pages-in-internet-explorer.aspx
<diddledan> "The default threshold is 256 bytes for the response codes [403, 405, 410] and 512 bytes for response codes [400, 404, 406, 408, 409, 500, 501, 505]. "
<zmoylan-pi> the flaw as i see it is you are using a browser from ms...
<intrbiz> diddledan: indeed, had so many pages with filler comment blocks :(
<diddledan> still no power
<diddledan> my emergency light has run out of juice, now, too
 * zmoylan-pi loans diddledan a nokia dumb phone to last the next week :-)
 * diddledan wanders to the kitchen to have a nosey at the workmen
 * ball slumps across the keyboard
<diddledan> MOAR POWAH!
<diddledan> I CAN SEE
<diddledan> what did I miss?
<ball> Well, first the Earth cooled and then the dinosaurs came...
<zmoylan-pi> there's a sale on at pennys!!
<ball> My wife shops at Penny's
<ball> (on occasion).
<zmoylan-pi> it looks like i picked the wrong night to quote old movies...
<diddledan> it looks like I picked the wrong night to quit crack
<zmoylan-pi> Surely you can't be serious?
<diddledan> I am serious, but don't call me shirley
<diddledan> roger, roger, what's your vector, victor, over
<zmoylan-pi> ever been in a turkish prison?
<ball> I am aware of them.
 * ball gives up
<knightwise> zmoylan-pi: thats a line from "flighing high" right ?
 * zmoylan-pi banishes knightwise to a weekend of watching airplane, airplane ii
<knightwise> zmoylan-pi: I LOVE the scene where the guy pulls the plug on the runway lights !
<knightwise> *that face* !
<mapps> hi all
<knightwise> hey mapps
<mapps> man its hot
<mapps> just got home
<mapps> tv time
<mapps> wayward pines;D
<mapps> ]
 * knightwise just started my day
<knightwise> got up a 5.30 while temps are still bearable
<mapps> heh
<mapps> prob 22c here or so
<mapps> i leave window open but then i hear noise from morrisons carpark
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> Got an issue, weird.. think I may have seen before
<diplo> du -h of a dir gives me a 380G return, go into said directory and there is only about 800mb of files
<diplo> I'm sure this is related to an inode issue and how du calculates stuff, but i can't remember
<diplo> Any thoughts
<diplo> Fixed it, this time I was beinga numpty
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> yo
<MooDoo_> hello all
<bashrc_> moo
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> MooDoo: Todays tune is this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
<MooDoo> hehe brill
<MooDoo> I've just read a book called ready, player one and it's caused me to listen to everything 80's :D
<davmor2> MooDoo: that makes me think of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxsNnUAyfd4 and this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3c2xbYWKY0
<knightwise> morning peeps
<popey> yo
<davmor2> MooDoo: or maybe this now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8
<knightwise> Working in an 18th century watermill today :)
<knightwise> Escaping the heat within its thick, wifi unfriendly walls
<diddledan> morning
 * diddledan wanders off to find liquids
<foobarry> inside yuor body
<davmor2> MooDoo, popey: You gotta love this guys dedication https://www.youtube.com/user/SmoothMcGroove/videos
<popey> not clicking
<davmor2> popey: it's worth it if only for the tetris and streetfighter versions
<popey> oh, him
<popey> yes, I love his work
<davmor2> popey: and minecraft
<popey> the super mario one is awesome
<popey> my kids loved the minecraft one
<popey> also i love his cat
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> FAN TAS TIC !
<foobarry> davmor2: amazing
<foobarry> i like the underwater super mario 64 one
<davmor2> popey: +1 on the cat :)
<davmor2> popey: see I don't know why you think I pick bad things all the time, you forget our last.fm was 94% compatible you're just scared they are earworms ;)
<knightwise> davmor2: your Last.Fm playlist had over 34% 'one direction' songs in them. We cannot trust you .. ever again
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Plastic Bag Free Day! 😃
<davmor2> knightwise: one direction weren't born in my preferred era of music so I doubt that
<davmor2> \o/ free plastic bags for everyone.... JamesTait that's what you meant right?
<JamesTait> Plastic bags just want to be free!
 * knightwise thinks of the scene in american pie
<popey> davmor2: true
<davmor2> knightwise: also I'm possibly one of the only people who can hand on heart so I have no idea on any of their songs, I mean I even know baby baby baby chorus by Juggling Baby (I think that how you spell it right) but only cause the granddaught sang everytime we saw her :)
<davmor2> no idea how the rest of the song goes
 * knightwise refuses to google it :p
 * brobostigon is googling what this visa card manager is on his yubikey, when he scans its nfc with his droid.
 * knightwise is setting up a bittorrent sync folder on a remote Synology nas to remote-backup his encrypted backup files
 * diddledan is twiddling thumbs
<SuperMatt> I hope they're your thumbs and not someone else's
<knightwise> ok , i need to decomission the old EEE pc at my inlaws ...
<knightwise> had ubuntu running on it as a headless machine but by now a raspberry Pi model A is more responsive
 * brobostigon wonders if said visa card amanger on his yubikey can emulate an nfc payment card.?
<diddledan> brobostigon: surely the visa thingy is an app on your droid, not something magical on your yubikey
<brobostigon> diddledan: its showing as on the yubikey. next to its piv and openpgp cards.
<diddledan> odd
<brobostigon> why?
<diddledan> well yubikey isn't a credit card
<brobostigon> that it definatly isnt.
<diddledan> maybe it's just a storage location for securely saving and reproducing your numbers?
<knightwise> reddit is having a hard time today
<knightwise> apparently its a bit of a shitstorm going on
<diddledan> knightwise: reddit shmeddit
<diddledan> I've never really understood reddit
<brobostigon> diddledan: i dont know, thats what i am tyring to work out.
<diplo> .
<foobarry> they are default subs, nothing of value is lost
<knightwise> the AMA sub is a big deal though
<foobarry> to some i guess.
<foobarry> and big traffic drivers
<knightwise> true.
<knightwise> Yeey ! Episode 2 of Mr Robot ! ! !
 * knightwise LOVES mr Robot
<awilkins> Ooh
<awilkins> What on?
<awilkins> Are we talking a massive cloudy peer network of some sort?
<knightwise> awilkins: correct
<knightwise> big boat with sails and lots of little magnets
<ali1234> i just got as a captcha "idk my bff jill"
<ali1234> what is happening?
<knightwise> ? try one of the proxies
<ali1234> so i've got a dell poweredge 1600 with LSI raid controller
<ali1234> 2002 vintage
<ali1234> it refuses to boot. how can i recover the data?
<ali1234> so far i put a IDE drive in it, and now installing ubuntu with PXE
<knightwise> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerEdge-C6100-XS23-TY3-Node-with-Raid-card-SAS1068E-R-and-two-heatsinks-/221586702241?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339798bfa1  ?
<ali1234> ubuntu can see the SCSI controller and the drives but it can't make any sense out of the RAID format and says all the partitions are invalid
<ali1234> this doesn't seem to be a hardware problem. apparently the problems started when the motherboard failed. it was replaced, but now the system just wn't boot
<knightwise> hmmm... and the scisi controller was not replaced ?
<ali1234> SCSI controller is integrated on the motherboard
<ali1234> it also has a built in BIOS and settings menu
<knightwise> maybe the current scsi controller is looking at the raid set all wrong ?
<ali1234> i suspect that whoever replaced the MB didn't know how to configure it
<ali1234> unfortunately neither do I
<knightwise> maybe it thinks its a mirror or something
<ali1234> maybe
<knightwise> can you change the settings around and see what happens without reformatting the stack ?
<ali1234> i don't know
<knightwise> you should be able to do that by going into the bios of the card
<ali1234> hence why i am installing ubuntu. i will image each drive individually before doing anything
<ali1234> i went into the bios but could not see a way to actually change any settings
<knightwise> but the scsi controller might have a seperate bios
<ali1234> indeed
<ali1234> for all i know it doesn't actually have hardware raid at all
<knightwise> hmmm.. thats hard to determine just looking at the raw data
<ali1234> it's funny... it has 4x 71GB drives
<ali1234> and 1GB
<ali1234> must have cost a packet... 13 years ago
<knightwise> I think it might be one system drive and the other four in raid5 or something
<knightwise> can you read the 1gb one ?
<ali1234> no it has 1GB RAM
<knightwise> ah
<ali1234> i put a 40GB IDE drive in to install ubuntu because it can't even USB boot
<ali1234> found out my router has a built in PXE server and I didn't even know
<ali1234> but the PXE install image doesn't have any nice tools
<knightwise> hmm
<ali1234> apparently the engineer who replaced the motherboard killed the raid somehow
<zmoylan-pi> the old motherboard may have been configured for the card and the new raid card detecting the new mb has reset something?
<ali1234> the card is built in to the motherboard
<ali1234> and there is no configuration for raid within the bios parts
<ali1234> apparently one of the drives was already dead
<ali1234> my guess, the drive wasn't actually dead, it was just because of the broken motherboard
<ali1234> new motherboard -> old dead drive starts working again -> raid is now totally desynced
<foobarry> firefox just froze on me trying to play youtune
<foobarry> the honeymoon is over i see
<foobarry> killed my pc completely
<popey> nuke it from orbit, only way to be sure
 * bigcalm wants to know where his Amazon delivery is. Selected next day delivery. Bet it'll be something silly like 8pm
<shauno> has it shipped yet?
<bigcalm> shauno: it's showing it's out for delivery
<shauno> ah ok
<shauno> I seem to get a lot, next day delivery, but we'll dispatch when we feel like it
<popey> reminds me, new strap for my pebble is out for delivery
<zmoylan-pi> how will you check your wrist to see how late it is?? :-)
<foobarry> been waiting 1 month for my bag from china
<shauno> if you still remember ordering it, you haven't waited long enough yet.   china is meant to be surprises :)
<foobarry> heh
<bigcalm> Been there
<foobarry> i did order about 6 things
<foobarry> i did actually forget all the in between things
<foobarry> which arrived and were for my wife
<davmor2> popey: you broke it already?
<shauno> for a while I got to the points where I was hopping on dx.com a couple of times a year just to make sure I hadn't ordered anything that hadn't arrived
<foobarry> tinydeal is the new fun
<foobarry> http://www.tinydeal.com/lenovo-a399-5-fwvga-mtk6582m-4-core-android-44-3g-phone-p-145178.html
<popey> davmor2: no, wanted an additional one
<davmor2> popey: phew
<popey> foobarry: that looks like dx
<foobarry> hmmm http://www.tinydeal.com/stainless-steel-whiskey-stones-ice-cubes-soapstone-p-144287.html?dp=O0102
<foobarry> oh yeah, looks samiliar
<foobarry> ice cubes that will cause expensive dentistry
<bigcalm> Aha, a delivery
<diddledan> yey?
<diddledan> was it what you were expecting? :-p
<shauno> pizza?
<diddledan> shauno: what a great idea
<daftykins> diddledan: just booted my test win10 box, build 10162 now available!?
<diddledan> daftykins: yeah that was the link I posted to you last night against "was two releases in a week too many?"
<daftykins> diddledan: oh, i thought that was with regard to the last two
<diddledan> nah, it's a third!
<diddledan> three releases in 4 days
<daftykins> D:
<diddledan> so I been fiddling now my power is powerful again. I managed to take a backup of a site I last messed-with in 2005 and managed to seamlessly upgrade it from mediawiki 1.4.x to 1.25.1
<diddledan> required two separate intermediate virtual machines with ubuntu 6.06 (dappy) and ubuntu 12.04 (precise) to get compatible php and mysqls for the upgrade
<diddledan> tis now running tho and publicly visitable at www.clustergroup.org \o/
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> the jump was too far to go direct purely due to software versions 0o
<diddledan> indeed. it's 10 years almost exactly
<diddledan> last modification date on the homepage is "1 April 2005"
<daftykins> :>
<bigcalm> diddledan: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00X59GJGC
<diddledan> I wonder if that was an april fool :-p
<diddledan> bigcalm: nice
<bigcalm> I already have 500mb ones, but they aren't cutting it for streaming Steam
<bigcalm> Grr, ctrl-w on the wrong window
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> nano?
<bigcalm> Chromium
<daftykins> 1.9GB pulled down, now it's having a break
<diddledan> aah. ctrl+w in nano gets me used to it for finding strings but then I try using it in gui apps and shut them down instead of finding what I'm looking for within the open file
<daftykins> consistency was always a major pain in Loonix land
<diddledan> aye
<awilkins> Solution : don't use nano
<awilkins> It's evil, use vim
<bashrc_> nano is ok for those 'vi has gone insane' moments
<daftykins> i'm happy with nano, i've never felt the need to 'learn' a text editor
<daftykins> i'm sure it's great if you're a dev who puts tonnes of hours into it, but i'm mostly doing config edits so meh
 * zmoylan-pi replaces all the text editors on daftykins system with edlin... :-)
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> I am slowly starting to use vi more
<diddledan> I like the regex search with just a / keypress
<zmoylan-pi> welcome to the dark side, we have cookies
<diddledan> and : to go to a line number
<diddledan> that's very useful for code editing
<daftykins> ah har
<diddledan> :65 <-- that goes direct to the line referenced in an error message about line 65 for example
<daftykins> that could be handy when peeps in #ubuntu have error logs pointing to a line #
<daftykins> better than cursoring down XD
<diddledan> aye
<daftykins> welp, this update isn't downloading :(
<diddledan> aww :-(
<daftykins> lets restart the windows update service and see what it does
<daftykins> ah here we go, retry button...
<daftykins> and huzzah off to downloading at 36Mb again :)
<daftykins> and stopped =|
<zmoylan-pi> 99 updates on the windows server... bring one down, install, reboot, recheck 102 updates on the windows server....
<daftykins> i wouldn't run Windows Server :D
<zmoylan-pi> please, you install ms office and it installs sql server for your 10-20 contacts... :-D
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: they've fixed that. now it installs sql server express :-p
<daftykins> i'm not aware of that
<diddledan> lol
<daftykins> don't really use Office myself
<diddledan> just joshing
<daftykins> though supporting it is a common thing
<daftykins> good ol' Outlook and its' many quibbles
<diddledan> lookout!
 * bashrc_ MS Office installs considered harmful
<daftykins> really? or is that just part of the childish attitude of Linux users?
<bashrc_> The last time I used MS Office was maybe 2009
<bashrc_> I don't really consider myself very child-like, but I do consider closed source stuff to be a security threat and to be avoided at all costs
<diddledan> bashrc_ but it's so pretty!
<daftykins> lul
<zmoylan-pi> the sql server for contacts in ms office thing really annoyed me as it consumed so much resources for what was for most people a tiny amount of data
<daftykins> i'm used to dealing with the PST and OST files, presumably they're accessed via SQL if what you're saying is still true?
<daftykins> in fact perhaps if it is SQL express that's where the 20GB limitation comes from...
<daftykins> nope 10GB on that
<daftykins> right must reboot and install this 10162
<daftykins> back in... a while :> despite a core 2 quad and SSD
<awilkins> zmoylan-pi, Whut, Office installs MSSQL?!?
 * awilkins checks
<awilkins> Darn, I installed something else that installs MSSQL
<davmor2> diddledan: don't use vi, vi hates you, use vim instead ;)
<davmor2> diddledan: if you want to use something more minimal use vim.tiny :)
<diddledan> davmor2: yeah vim is what I meant
 * daftykins sings "Another One Bites the Dust" :D
<daftykins> another dead disk in #ubuntu
<davmor2> diddledan: vimcheatsheet.com is nice,  http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html this too, also vimtutor as a refresher is useful :)
<diddledan> I need to learn the shortcut keys for "end of word" and "beginning of word"
<davmor2> diddledan: e and w or E and W
<MartijnVdS> ew
<directhex> pfft, vim
<davmor2> directhex: why pfft
<directhex> it's hard to take seriously when its UI is designed for a computer that hasn't existed for decades
<directhex> ie the reason for hjkl is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADM-3A#/media/File:KB_Terminal_ADM3A.svg
<davmor2> directhex: I like kate too I just don't like installing half of kde to get it , I also like geany, but vim is there on servers and desktop and phones alike so there is only one set of shortcuts to remember :)
<ging> will apt-get upgrade --target-rlease trusty-security have the effect of installing only security updates?
<ging> (on trusty)
<daftykins> Azelphur: there's a query right up your alley in #ubuntu right now ;) guy with 6 screens on 3 hosts used with synergy wants to be able to play media across all of them XD
<zmoylan-pi> well if he wants to play x's and o's he'll need 3 more screens :-)
<daftykins> XD
<diddledan> daftykins: that sounds like something that'll be awkward at best
<daftykins> ikr
<daftykins> that basically sums up all #ubuntu visitors
<daftykins> and #kodi for that matter
<daftykins> "here's my ridiculous edge-case, why doesn't this work?"
<diddledan> he can start several X11 connections and try xinerama between all of them, but with synergy also that means the mouse will behave like it's on speed
<diddledan> really he needs to combine the 6 monitors onto a single system
<shauno> he might not still get video that way, since most players use direct rendering
<ali1234> you need to use gstreamer
<ali1234> it has a special module for synchronizing media across the network
<daftykins> i said get a decent single card and run it off a single host, but the language barrier is to blame for why i can't understand the response to that (if there was one)
<ali1234> a single card that can control 6 monitors?
<daftykins> well, i said likely two
<daftykins> but single host either way :P
<daftykins> i don't know anyone who's actually used displayport daisy-chaining
<daftykins> that probably isn't available with those displays, let alone whether you can do 6 with that
<daftykins> nor it work on Linux *cough*
<shauno> you only really need one screen to watch your nvidia drivers rebuild on
<daftykins> hey hey, the driver hate solely belongs with AMD, not nvidia :P
<ali1234> so raid...
<ali1234> what repair tools exist?
<ali1234> i don't even know what type of raid these drives are from
<daftykins> uh oh.
<daftykins> throw madam on and plug 'em in? :D
<daftykins> biab
<ali1234> i can't, they are scsi
<ali1234> this is the situation as best as i can understand it:
<daftykins> ah
<ali1234> new motherboard was ordered. engineer arrived to fit it.
<ali1234> engineer didn;t configure the raid properly, wiped raid config from the drives
<ali1234> ripped out the power so the data is still there
<ali1234> i now have a mystery raid of four disks
<ali1234> no idea which disk is which, or what raid level they are
<ali1234> i have imaged all four drives
<ali1234> what should i start looking at?
<shauno> I want to say "backups", but I suspect that isn't going to be helpful
<shauno> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33378778   go Iceland!
<ali1234> yeah no backups
<ali1234> also the system was operating for like a year with the array degraded apparently
<ali1234> although all the drives seem to be working fine now
<ali1234> hmm well i found some parity data
<daftykins> :S
<ali1234> next step: figure out the block size
<ali1234> http://i.imgur.com/G7lM2Cb.jpg
<ali1234> rightmost one is clearly parity... you can tell without even looking at the individual characters
<daftykins> 'engineer' doesn't sound too great
<diddledan> ali1234: 256Byte?
<ali1234> no its not 256 btes
<ali1234> it's at the very least 0x2000 bytes
<ali1234> i mean the size of the stripped blocks btw
<ali1234> *striped
<ali1234> not filesystem
<diddledan> I was going on the second disk being a repetition of 32*8
<ali1234> i'm assuming here it's not just "1 whole disc for parity"
<diddledan> that's obviously if I'm counting it right, ofc
<ali1234> looks like at least 0x10000
<diddledan> that's 1MB?
<ali1234> yeah looks like that's it
<ali1234> everything seems to switch around after 0x10000
<ali1234> need to write some quick tool to confirm that
<ali1234> wait a minute
<ali1234> you can't tell which one is the parity programmatically :/
<ali1234> because any given drive = the xor of the other three
<daftykins> not sure if i'm not understanding you correctly, but a single disk can't hold the parity alone since it's spread about no?
<daftykins> as in, every disk has parity in a RAID
<ali1234> usually yeah
<ali1234> it's not a requirement though
<ali1234> you could put all the parity on one disk if you wanted to
<ali1234> okay so this is making more sense now... some bits of the array have parity errors
<ali1234> so my old theory - a disk suddenly came back online in the array with out of date data on it - seems like it might be what's happened here
<daftykins> that'd make sense for the degraded status, mmm
<ali1234> well it's not saying degraded anywhere
<ali1234> the bios doesn't seem to have any raid setup, and the OS won't boot at all
<daftykins> the HBA would do that srely
<daftykins> *surely
<ali1234> what a HBA?
<daftykins> host bus adapter
<daftykins> so SCSI controller
<ali1234> there is a menu for the scsi controller but it does not have any mentions of "raid"
<ali1234> it just lets you configure the LUNs etc
<ali1234> the scsi controller is supposed to be a hardware raid though
<daftykins> hmm, how was it presented? as a keypress on a POST screen?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> ctrl-a
<ali1234> maybe if i just unplug one of the drives it will magically work
<ali1234> no idea which one but there's only four
<daftykins> mmm won't take too long
<daftykins> sometimes there's a different keypress to enter the RAID portion than the other i think, but perhaps that one's just software defined RAID
<daftykins> knowing the controller / motherboard if integrated / etc might help
<ali1234> there is a keypress for something called "utility mode" but it tries to boot a recovery partition which is not accessable because the raid is dead
<ali1234> it's a dell poweredge 1600SC
<daftykins> yep some posts online state the onboard SCSI controller is non-RAID
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> but this is definitely raid
<daftykins> must be software defined
<ali1234> the OS is apparently business server 2003
<ali1234> they waited right until EOL to upgrade the server, at which point it promptly died the day before
<daftykins> heh my mate knows the guy that runs tvcatchup.com - they block us from using it due to geoIP so i'm asking them to change it :D
<daftykins> oh Windows, hmm not sure if server 2003 would install with a RAID config - might do
<ali1234> well it must have
<daftykins> unless the disks were just glued together by some ugly 'dynamic' setup to pool their capacity together
<ali1234> there is clearly parity and the data is striped...
<ali1234> i don't understand why it wont boot... i just don't get it
<ali1234> maybe the software raid knows the array is messed up so just refuses
<ali1234> the other weird thing is that the array has a dos partition table
<ali1234> it's on the first drive in the usual place, but of course it shows partitions which are too big for the drive
<ali1234> i dont see how that could ever work unless there was a hardware raid to hide the physical disks from the bios
<daftykins> does it equal two disks glued together in a single volume, then perhaps that is RAID-1'd to the other pair?
<ali1234> i dunno let me check the details
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817416/
<ali1234> "Dell Utility" - can't be just coincidence
<ali1234> so 21Gb system drive, then a 188GB data drive, matches with what the owner told me about "E: for data"
<daftykins> mmhmm
<ali1234> the array is four 70GB drives, logical size seems to be 210GB... checks out
<daftykins> indeed! so a soft RAID5 of some kind
<ali1234> yeah but... given the partition table... how could a soft raid ever boot?
<daftykins> that is confusing
<ali1234> maybe it's 32MB striped and the dell utility boots it... no because that's not set bootable...
<ali1234> maybe the old motherboard and the new motherboard are different!
<daftykins> could well be, though SCSI onboard in lots of Dell servers tended to lack the RAID portion i thought
<ali1234> maybe they couldn't get the right one... so they got one with software raid... and now it doesn't work
<daftykins> you'd get the RAID through a PERC controller card
<daftykins> looks like server2003 KBs state boot + OS files can't be in a software RAID5
<ali1234> hmm there is a second card in this thing
<ali1234> it has a scsi tape drive connected to it
<ali1234> nothing else
<ali1234> but it's the same connector as the motherboard scsi
<ali1234> maybe that's the problem
<ali1234> plugged the connectors in wrong way around?
<daftykins> yeah that could definitely be plausible
<ali1234> >_<
<diddledan> I just broke my mac and fixed it again
<shauno> the tape into the raid controller?
<diddledan> it refused to let me login - seems I somehow fubard my pam.d
<ali1234> the tape is connected to a separate SCSI card yes
<shauno> does that card have a slot for a stick of ram?
<ali1234> maybe... it has a weird daughterboard on it
<ali1234> and it has a bunch of RAM on it too
<ali1234> "PCBX520"
<ali1234> Dell PERC 4/SC apparently
<shauno> that's normally the giveaway for raid cards.  a good chunk of cache and/or battery
<directhex> PERC is rebadged LSI megaraid
<daftykins> ali1234: there you go, the PERC is the RAID HBA from Dell
<daftykins> sounds like they've been mixed up
<daftykins> swap the SCSI chains and Bob's your mother's brother?
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> still leaves the parity errors
<daftykins> that could be the degraded angle
<ali1234> hmmmm
<daftykins> i take it you're not in the office to swap the cables yourself? :)
<ali1234> i have the system right next to me actually
<daftykins> ah-har
<ali1234> it's loud
<ali1234> and hot
<daftykins> how many U?
<ali1234> it;s a full tower case
<daftykins> ah
<shauno> and angry ;)
<ali1234> and a massive one at that
<shauno> I miss pedestal towers (instead of desktop towers)
<zmoylan-pi> because sometimese you want to have 12 drives in one system :-)
<daftykins> absolutely
<shauno> sometimes a 386 really is a good substitute for a missing table leg
<daftykins> i suspect that's what's in your kitchen neighbouring the fixed oven wall socket, shauno :)
<shauno> nah, I left that behind several houses ago
<daftykins> aww
<shauno> well, when I moved to the US I only took a suitcase.  it was 2002.  my 386, no matter how much I loved the case, didn't make the cut :p
<daftykins> :D
<shauno> (what did make the cut was pretty fun though.  my carryon was mostly harddrives because I didn't trust the baggage handlers)
<zmoylan-pi> in 2002 the power brick with the 386 probably wouldn't have worked in usa?
<shauno> sure, just throw the little switch on the back
<daftykins> i remember a mate from school bought a system from Canada and didn't know about said switch
<daftykins> so *pop* it went
<shauno> yeah.  that tiny little switch was probably one of the most critical on the system  lol
<zmoylan-pi> in 80s and 90s we had many a customer who flipped that switch on back of pcs to see what it did
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> when i taught IT for a bit, one of the kids did it as a 'fault finding' exercise for a class mate
<daftykins> i told them off about that one :P
<daftykins> sweet, i just got the tvcatchup.com service owner to unblock Guernsey ISPs \o/
<ali1234> okay now were getting somewhere
<ali1234> i'm in the PERC utility now
<ali1234> it's actually doing something
<daftykins> excellent :)
<daftykins> yeah that should show your config + status a lot better
<ali1234> although still not actually working
<shauno> can I assume you already dumped the disks somewhere?
<ali1234> yes
<daftykins> he did, image files up above
<daftykins> in the pastebin
<shauno> just checking :)  my limited experience with raid setups is that once the controller decides what to do next, it's a one-way street
<ali1234> that is apparently what already happened
<ali1234> but it was delivered to me with the drives on the onboard non-raid controller
<ali1234> so i don't know exactly what the guy did
<daftykins> someone had a stab already?
<ali1234> yeah the "engineer"
<shauno> it sounds like someone just pulled a mad panic when it didn't come back up
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> hehe yeah
<daftykins> all for not having labelled the cards + cables
<daftykins> what an amateur job =|
<ali1234> it says "reading configuration..."
<daftykins> inside the PERC BIOS?
<ali1234> yeah... said that for like 5 minutes now
<daftykins> hmm, disk activity?
<ali1234> hard to say. there's no lights and this thing is so loud you can't hear any head activity
<zmoylan-pi> out hand on unit and see if you can feel the heads shifting
<zmoylan-pi> *put
<ali1234> i would say.... yes
<daftykins> mmm see how she goes
<zmoylan-pi> go make tea to resist temptation to do something and interfere with it...
<ali1234> it just made a bad noise :(
<ali1234> i think it was the fan though
<shauno> if you have an audience, don't walk off and make tea.  keep your hands on the disk, close your eyes and hum.  if it boots you'll blow their fragile little minds.
<zmoylan-pi> it's 2236.  if he has an audience something is wrong
<ali1234> who said 0x10000 is 1MB? lol
<shauno> he's up to his elbows in scsi disks that should have been smelted 10 years ago.  we've already established something's wrong.
<ali1234> it's 64KB which also happens to be the default stripe size for PERC according to what I just read
<ali1234> at this point it should be easy enough to restore from my images anyway
<diddledan> I wonder what data I have tucked away on my old raid array that I haven't had running in over 5 years
<ali1234> just need to figure out which is the "bad" drive
<ali1234> still readng configuration :/
<daftykins> i'd expect the PERC BIOS to be able to determine that once it's done with its' little dance
<daftykins> diddledan: :D i've got a set of 6 disks unplugged from my HBA right now
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tq881q5pxht0uuz/disks_.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> that sucker
<ali1234> well there's only four possible choices
<ali1234> i can generate 4 images and see which one is a valid filesystemm...
<diddledan> daftykins: my array is an ancient ANCIENT compaq ultrascsi thingy
<daftykins> eww!
<diddledan> it's got about 40G total
<daftykins> RDP into a box... "what was i going to do?" :(
<daftykins> oh yeah check temps
<zmoylan-pi> wow i have thumbdrives bigger than that now
<aCilnv> join drobo
<daftykins> any of you that were playing with VPNs of late, did you take any notes or write any guides?
<daftykins> ah nm digitalocean have one 8D
<ali1234> well this thing still says reading configuration
<ali1234> the numlock key has also started acting weird, i think it's crashed
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to ctrl+alt+del and try re-entering
<ali1234> does nothing
<daftykins> ah not a good sign
<ali1234> reset it, i;m in now
<ali1234> ah here we go... one disk is marked as fail
<daftykins> \o/
<ali1234> but... two disks are marked as fail in nvram config
<daftykins> does it refer to it being a RAID5 unit?
<ali1234> yes
<shauno> I think I'd prioritize getting a good backup off it
<ali1234> how tho?
<ali1234> i can force one of the drives back online...
<ali1234> i don't think there are any serious problems with the disks
<ali1234> one has 1 media error and 2 other
<ali1234> the other one just has one other error
<daftykins> i'd force online and mount, sounds minor
<daftykins> wouldn't try booting though, i'd throw in some Loonix media and try pinching the data volume, if that's all you need
<ali1234> okay logical drive state is now DEGRADED
<ali1234> will try to boot mah lunix
<ali1234> looks like it worked
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> clean NTFS mount eh?
<ali1234> didn;t try mounting yet... imaging the drive with netcat first
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> good call
<ali1234> gonna take hours :(
<zmoylan-pi> tune in later when you'll hear ali1234 say. 'flip is it monday already...?' :-P
<ali1234> it should only take about 3 hours
<ali1234> it has gigabit ethernet but my PC only has USB2 for the drive i am imaging to
<ali1234> after this is done i'll probably just try to boot it up
<ali1234> if tht works this thing is going back tomorrow
<diddledan> I hate pressed-steel
<diddledan> I split my knuckle open messsing with this old proliant
<ali1234> i hate that too
<ali1234> this monster seems to at least have no sharp edges
<diddledan> luckt get
<diddledan> lucky*
<ali1234> weighs a tonne though, it's literally too heavy for me to pick it up
<diddledan> seems the innargs of proliants are pure evil
<diddledan> innards*
<diddledan> this is proliant from compaq era
<diddledan> 1600R if memory serves?
<ali1234> i found you get what you pay for
<ali1234> everyone makes good and bad, cases no exception
<diddledan> one of these jobbies: https://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server900/b18w/products/20144/images/44002/Proliant_1600R_Front__10454.1410158095.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
<diddledan> and yes, it weighs a tonne
<ali1234> ugh
<diddledan> I think it's 4U?
<diddledan> might even be pushing 5
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> 6 even
<ali1234> 1U isn't much taller than a hard drive
<diddledan> that's a good point - there's 6 drives in that lil cage
<ali1234> yeah
<shauno> "lil"
<diddledan> shush you
<diddledan> compared to me, it's lil :-p
<diddledan> but then most things compared to me are lil
<diddledan> I think russia are invading
<diddledan> there's nothing on the news about it tho
<diddledan> either that or there's a lightning storm in the distance
<daftykins> well that's cool, i've just got OpenVPN going between my Windows desktop and a digitalocean droplet in London
<diddledan> \o/
<daftykins> good documentation on their site
<diddledan> this makes no sense to me: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Diskless_nodes#Before_you_get_started
<diddledan> i.e. WHY do they think the interface needs multicast?
<diddledan> dhcp is most definitely NOT a multicast protocol
<diddledan> hmm seems the author wants readers to configure the esoteric and unknown "MTFTP" protocol for network transfers of files
<shauno> that is a weird mes
<daftykins> ace, now i got the phone on it
<daftykins> mapp: you'd be jelly
<ali1234> i just bought a new phone
<ali1234> £50 for a quad core 1.2GHz with 1GB ram
<ali1234> and another £12 for a 32GB microsd
<ali1234> ridiculous
#ubuntu-uk 2015-07-04
<daftykins> ly cheap?
<daftykins> :D
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> i mean it's not a top end phone or anything but it's not crap
<ali1234> it's better than a top teir phone from 3 years ago
<ali1234> if it had AOSP instead of hacked about manufacturer nonsense it would be even better
<daftykins> nah that sounds pretty good, it's quite close to what these samsung galaxy s3's i fixed are
<ali1234> windows is booting :)
<ali1234> taking it's time tho
<daftykins> classic server2003 on ghetto hardware i guess
<daftykins> with the new board it might end up taking a while reinstalling every component too XD
<ali1234> i think that is what it's doing
<ali1234> the hardware isn't "bad" tho
<ali1234> it's dual CPU, 1GB
<ali1234> which is pretty good for 2003
<daftykins> ouch at that RAM
<ali1234> it's booted and i don't have the password, so now i can't shut it down
<zmoylan-pi> and it's barely saturday \o/
<daftykins> ali1234: will you ever see that 'engineer' again?
<daftykins> it's just in time for 10 days left of Server 2003 support!
<ali1234> never saw him in the first place
<ali1234> and yeah they already bought a new server
<ali1234> this one died the day before they were due to switch over
<zmoylan-pi> nice timing
<ali1234> people don't tend to come to me until someone else has already messed up really bad
<daftykins> lol
<ali1234> how am i supposed to turn this thing off?
<daftykins> ACPI shutdown?
<zmoylan-pi> there's a shutdown option at password isn't there?
<ali1234> it's greyed
<daftykins> not on DCs
<ali1234> ACPI shutdown either doesn't work or takes a reallllly long time
<ali1234> the HDs are going mad but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<zmoylan-pi> a windows server just starting? thundering herd
<daftykins> keep waiting :)
<ali1234> it;s so hot in here tho
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> same, i should power off this windows 10 box
<ali1234> still not shut down... still churning
<zmoylan-pi> might just be running a disk check after wonky shutdown on old motherboard?
<ali1234> omg... "google now launcher"
<ali1234> just install it... makes your phone not suck :)
<ali1234> i just need the AOSP lock screen now
<daftykins> who fancies a challenge?
<daftykins> "It's currently powering up fine. But if I unplug it from power for awhile and then plug it back in, it won't power up. If I leave it unplugged for a day or so and plug it back in, it'll power up."
<daftykins> a mates LCD which has an external brick adapter, giving a consistent voltage (so is assumed working fine)
<zmoylan-pi> heat?
<ali1234> capacitors
<daftykins> heat shouldn't be an issue, it lives in his basement :D apparently the caps all look ok, most are tiny little ones i think he said
<ali1234> they can look okay and still be bad
<ali1234> there's nothing else that can fail
<ali1234> you could try a different power supply
<daftykins> makes sense, thanks! i'll pass it on
<ali1234> also don't assume that the power supply is fine because you tested it under no load
<daftykins> very true, that
<ali1234> ooo here comes thunder
<ali1234> hmm big flash of lightning there
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i loved a good storm, until i had that flooding the other day
<ali1234> last time it properly rained here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CoZ2kwu-eY
<zmoylan-pi> growing up is the difference between your reaction to snow as a kid and snow as an adult...
<shauno> we had some great rain here yesterday, while the rest of the internet was whining about their heatwave
<daftykins> ali1234: erk!
<daftykins> mmm i do like these digitalocean VPSs
<diddledan> \o/
<daftykins> :D
<shauno> I think I've given up on sleep
<daftykins> good man, join us!
<shauno> it's everything I thought it'd be :)
<shauno> so, ARIN figure they've got about enough blocks left for the next 2-4 weeks.  fun times.
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> time to NAT all the things
<diddledan> CGN is evil
<shauno> they've already started moving people to the 'waiting list' if they're approved for a block that's bigger than they can provide
<daftykins> cats grasping nunchuks?
<shauno> carrier-grade NAT
<shauno> (nat at the isp instead of the enduser)
<diddledan> I've just tonight restarted my tunnelbroker connection
<daftykins> ah
<shauno> I should go nag UPC again sometime
<shauno> they kept saying summer 2013.  sometime last year they took the '2013' bit out the FAQ so it just said 'summer'
<daftykins> lol
<diddledan> haha
<diddledan> who cares which summer, they're thinking.
<shauno> oh no, it has changed
<shauno> Liberty Global/UPC are in the process of implementing IPV6 and will be done in 2014.
<diddledan> not long to go then
<shauno> that's only a year away ;)
<daftykins> quick, back to the future!
<shauno> don't go back!  I've decided going backwards would be terrible
<shauno> it'd be like .. you get the results for the lottery.  and then win the lottery.  and then buy the ticket.
<shauno> by the 'end' of it you're one pound richer because you haven't bought the ticket yet
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> but you get to go out as a pleasurable moment.
<shauno> I keep winning the lottery.  it's horrible
<daftykins> all you win is more tickets?
<shauno> I keep winning a fiver, but not often enough that I'm actually coming out ahead
<shauno> but when you wake up and find you have an email telling you you've won, it doesn't say how much you've won
<shauno> so you get out of bed, go login to their site, it still doesn't tell you, you have to go dig it up and then it finally tells you .. 5 quid
<shauno> I think if it just said "well done, you've won a fiver" in the email I'd be happy.  like finding money in your pants when you do laundry
<daftykins> :)
<shauno> but because it drags you though the whole "sooo do I go to work or not?" thought process, by time you find the actual number you're just disappointed
<shauno> and this is why I can't sleep at 4am.  my head gets way too caught up in stuff that really, truely doesn't matter
<daftykins> i'm learning about chainrings!
<daftykins> BCD or bolt circular diameter was a new one to me
<shauno> chain rings?
<daftykins> yeah the front sprockets on a bike
<daftykins> need to replace my whole drivetrain
<ali1234> yay password crackers
<ali1234> i finally turned it off
<ali1234> now my ears are ringing
<shauno> ahh
<daftykins> you pinched a hash from disk and went to town on it?
<ali1234> yeah
<shauno> I have to replace something stupid on mine, which is annoying.  especially since it looks like I'll spend more on tools than parts
<daftykins> ah, i wonder if you can do the wonderful windows 7 method
<daftykins> boot liveCD, replace the accessibility program which runs on the login screen with cmd.exe
<daftykins> press shift or something a few times to run the accessibility helper, cmd runs as SYSTEM... hurrah \o/
<daftykins> :)
<ali1234> couldn't do any of that without rebooting.. couldn't reboot without the password
<daftykins> shauno: hmm what part?
<ali1234> i got the hashes from the disk image i took previously
<daftykins> eh i'd have mashed reset
<daftykins> ah handy :D
<ali1234> then it will sulk next time i boot
<shauno> the bottom ... bracket?
<daftykins> the insert between the cranks? ah, is it grinding?
<shauno> nah, it's absolutely fine.  pristine even.
 * daftykins blinks
<shauno> I've chewed the living familyfriendly out of the shaft that goes through it.  and it's some sealed/integrated job so the whole thing goes with it
<daftykins> erk
<daftykins> my MTB runs this funky shimano hollowtech tech, you can peer right through the centre of the bottom bracket from either side :D
<shauno> that kinda sounds like a haven for crud?
<daftykins> not seen anything in mine
<shauno> cool
<shauno> mine's just .. I replaced the crank because that was chewed up.  and the bolt that sorta held it on, since I'd threaded it so badly you'd never have known it was a bolt
<daftykins> but yeah, not changed it since i bought this bike in 2008 - sooo yep new one time :D
<daftykins> hahaha
<shauno> and 2 weeks later it's falling off again
<daftykins> i've never actually done any of this business, but my mate knows a lot about it and has offered to help
<shauno> heh, me neither.  but I figure it can't be that difficult
<shauno> I learn from mistakes, and I'm making lots of mistakes, so it'll sort itself out eventually
<daftykins> definitely :)
<daftykins> i'd like to work out how to bleed my brakes properly, but i see the container of hydraulic fluid has spilt inside my repair kits' box
<shauno> it just means it's pretty much unusable for now, because my wrench doesn't fit this crank, so when it falls off this time, it's off for good
<shauno> (I don't have a socket that's big enough for the bolt, but small enough to fit in the recess the bolt lives in)
<daftykins> annoying the way tools can be like that :>
<daftykins> good laaaaaawd it costs £31.49 for a _single_ chainring
<shauno> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00TFD6C78/   seems I need that spikey thing in the middle.  that's not too bad
<daftykins> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/uc/en/park-tool-bottom-bracket-tool-bbt22/rp-prod17704
<daftykins> same as that perhaps
<daftykins> and i think CRC are in Ireland :)
<daftykins> ah Belfast
<shauno> bloody hell.  they want e24 just for that part
<daftykins> ah must be me viewing the lovely rockdweller tax free edition
<shauno> I mean, spot the difference .. http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00FR24JVC/
<daftykins> "material: metal"
<daftykins> ah yeah, likely story
<daftykins> :>
<shauno> heh, yeah :)
<shauno> not that fussed, I'll lose it long before I need it again
<daftykins> that's the spirit!
<shauno> anyway, I should go hop in the shower quick so I don't offend anyone at work
<shauno> (well, not unintentionally anyway)
<daftykins> non-verbally ;)
<shauno> I got told off last week, for calling my manager "you know, the wee man that sits in the corner"
<daftykins> hrmm that seems a mild one!
<shauno> I wasn't actually trying to annoy.  I am genuinely hopeless with names
<shauno> I have more than once got in a taxi, stone cold sober, and realised I can't remember the name of my street.
<shauno> I've also called my gf "thingie" in conversation with her fmaily :/
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> I'll bet they loved that
<shauno> her bother picks up on it, but most of them have next to no english, so I get a pass on a lot of things
<diddledan> \o/
<shauno> although he has his moments too.  he once got the words 'cottage' and 'cabbage' confused, and gave me the most perplexing set of directions to a mountain cabbage
<shauno> we didn't have the heart to tell him
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> and the meal was great?
<shauno> it was.  funny enough I had cabbage soup.  because it was the only word on the menu I recognised.
<shauno> kapustnica :)
<diddledan> yey for slowotsits
<shauno> I know beer, potato, cabbage, cabbage soup, ladybird, and station.
<diddledan> silly russian derivative!
<shauno> pretty much any other word I try to learn leaves my head rather quickly
<shauno> oh, and brewery.  pivovar.
<shauno> oh, and my favourite "translation" ever.  hamandex.
<shauno> the word for ham is not 'ham'.  the word for eggs is not 'ex'.  but when their powers combine, they become hamandex.
<daftykins> XD
<diddledan> m00
<daftykins> i should not be here.
<diddledan> yeah, might be time for a snooze
<mapp> this mr robot sems ok:D
<mapp> seems
<daftykins> ah a wild mapp
<daftykins> mapp: setup a digitalocean VPS in London and config'd OpenVPN, got it going from PC + phone
<daftykins> you can put all the files into a single .ovpn file which is nice
<mapp> yep
<mapp> got mine in an ovpn file;D
<daftykins> ^_^
<mapp> you using inline certs then?
<daftykins> well i gen'd the files with easy-rsa then pasted their content into xml tags at the end of a sample client file
<mapp> ah
<mapp> you checked this mr robot?
<daftykins> don't know what that is
<mapp> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110/
<mapp> chck it
<daftykins> oh that, thought it was a film for some reason the other day
<daftykins> i think i have it in a list of IMDb things to check out
<mapp> ;]
<daftykins> alright, £132 blown on bike parts, time to sleep!
<shauno> night!
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<popey> O_O
<brobostigon> woop, we get a break from the tennis on the bbc today, :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: you get cycling on ITV instead xD
<brobostigon> alittle anyway.
<MartijnVdS> they're starting from half an hour away
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: and F1.
<brobostigon> silverstone is just down the road from me.
<bigcalm> directhex: you about?
<directhex> maybe
<bigcalm> Looking to upgrade the gfx card in my system. Currently it's a GeForce GTX 660 OEM. Been a long time since I've looked at cards, so don't know what to check
<bigcalm> The system is an Alienware X51, so very limited on space. Replacing the card with one that takes the same space would be ideal
<bigcalm> Do you have any suggestions?
<bigcalm> Huh, just seen that the gtx 660 isn't exactly a cheap card to begin with.
<bigcalm> Maybe http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nvidia-GeForce-Graphics-GDDR5-PCI-Express/dp/B00ICUGOP0 will do
<directhex> bigcalm: let me check the length on the stock 660
<directhex> looks like you havr around 240mm to play with
<popey> oooh
<directhex> bigcalm: seems you have space for a 960 or 970.
<bigcalm> I've just ordered a 16gb kit from crucial. Will see if I still want to replace the gfx card later
<directhex> but not the stock 970, only a couple of vendor-cooler models
<bigcalm> Crikey
<directhex> http://www.gigabyte.eu/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#ov or https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DCMOC4GD5/ or http://www.galax.net/US/970oc.html will deffo fit
<directhex> and any 960
<bigcalm> I'm going to crack the case to see what's actually available
<bigcalm> directhex: thanks. Good to know that there are options
<directhex> pcpartpicker's filter includes length as a parameter
<popey> that 750 looks neato
<popey> better than my 460
 * bigcalm returns
<bigcalm> Yeah, no more room to play with
<bigcalm> That card is big and the case is compact
<directhex> those 3 cards are MUCH smaller than your existing one
<bigcalm> I see
<bigcalm> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/t4d2e21rsi6ifuc/AACf7V7JzqmInrt8dPqWEtE_a
<bigcalm> So I guess they will fit into the caddy
<bigcalm> directhex: do you rate any manufacturer over others? I keep seeing you rant on twitter ;)
<directhex> hm, i wonder if *height* is an issue with that caddy
<bigcalm> The cards can't take more than 2 slots worth of space...
<directhex> that's width :p
<bigcalm> Humm
<bigcalm> Okay
<directhex> you're gonna have to get out a tapemeasure
<bigcalm> But I just put the machine back together </grumble>
<bigcalm> Those two leads marked 1 and 2. Are they extra power that the pci-e slot can't deliver or just to drive the fans?
<penguin42> heck, that card is bigger than some computers
<directhex> bigcalm: the former
<bigcalm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0f6U7bQgx4
 * bigcalm sticks with the fitted card
<bigcalm> Doubling my ram is a good step forwards
<bigcalm> Fitting a 970 SC into an X51 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVi9puLG00A
<bigcalm> And with that, time for breakfast
<popey> oh man, sam is now super happy, just shared my steam library with him via home sharing
<bigcalm> Can you stop him streaming gta v?
<popey> its not streaming, it's actually playing locally
<popey> but I dunno, probably.
<popey> it's a windows box with multiple logins, logged in as him and set him up his own steam account
<popey> as soon as he started steam it found the local games and if he tries to start them it offers to request access from me
<popey> i get an email and approved, job done
<bigcalm> Cool
<popey> yeah, it's nicely done
<bigcalm> I now have gigabit lan over power, so my eventual steam link box should be a happy experience
<popey> nice!
<popey> I quite fancy a steam box under the telly, steam link would probably be enough if the windows box is powered on
<MartijnVdS> my laptop is "Agent collctn; in transt to UPS facility"
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<bigcalm> popey: On directhex's pimping, I went for the box from Game which includes the steam controller: http://www.game.co.uk/en/steam-link-with-steam-controller-and-20-steam-wallet-top-up-bundle-only-at-game-658623
<popey> cheaper on steam itself
<popey> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/23/
<knightwise> ²its too hard to think today
<knightwise> too hot
<bigcalm> popey: same price in essanse. The Game one includes 20 quid of steam credit
<bigcalm> Time to reboot to GameOS and continue to level up in GTA V
<bigcalm> The online races are really fun
<popey> bigcalm: i lost everything when i re-installed my windows box, so my GTA5 progress is all back to start
<popey> I thought steam would save all that :(
<m0nkey_> popey, only if the game supports the steam cloud, which gta5 doesn't afaik
<popey> :(
<popey> kinda annoyed at that
<directhex> popey: valve charge £7 per item for delivery
<popey> ah
<directhex> popey: so it's £94 for link & controller from valve, £100 for link & controller & £20 of steam wallet credit from game
<m0nkey_> how much?!
<popey> Hmm, sam was logged into steam on his windows account, I switched user to mine, and now my windows account has sam logged in
<knightwise> silly question , but how do you clone a git repository again ?
<knightwise> i would like to install this little gem http://cortex.glacicle.org/#install
<knightwise> ah ! gotit !
<m0nkey_> git clone http://path.to/project.git
 * zmoylan-pi puts on tonights movie choice... airplane!
<MooDoo> evening all
<penguin42> hey
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> \o
<penguin42>  /
<ChunkzZ> no
<penguin42> talking of no, how did the greeks end up with Nai for yes, that would be confusing for scots
<diddledan> morning
<daftykins> mmm they sound totally flipped
<daftykins> and something akin to 'Ohee' for no
<penguin42> yes, I'm not sure how that's supposed to be read
<daftykins> kinda like the 'o' in shop, very quick, then 'he' as opposed to 'she'
<penguin42> ah useful to know
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i had a good friend in Uni halls from Greece
<penguin42> especially since I'm probably meeting 3 greeks on Monday
<daftykins> ooh neat
<daftykins> then you get to greet them a kali meera/speera/nichta or some such :D
<daftykins> (that's the sum total of all i know)
#ubuntu-uk 2015-07-05
<diddledan> doobleydo
<daftykins> harro thar
<daftykins> i'm watching Inderpendence Day
<diddledan> the movie?
<nigelb> I like some of it. But hate the tech talk.
<nigelb> We still can't run windows apps reliably on linux, but we can write code to give a virus to alien spaceships.
<daftykins> diddledan: yep!
<daftykins> nigelb: indeed, on a fugging Mac, too
<diddledan> "send out a signal to bring their shields down"
<daftykins> it's just convenient that the aliens are sponsored by intel and run x86
<nigelb> lol
<diddledan> it's pretty amazing they use the same display tech too
<nigelb> and why would you have a server -> client model for your attack ships
<diddledan> i.e. that an earth virus can display a skull and cross bones and even emit sound
<nigelb> there can be no sane reason for it.
<diddledan> well that would be so they can update mission objectives for their fighters when they're on a long bombing raid over iraq
<diddledan> I might have mixed a few metaphors there methinks
<diddledan> "what is a metaphor?" .. "it's for metting with"
<daftykins> clearly they supported MIDI
<diddledan> I wonder what MIDI sound font they'd be using?
<diddledan> that's a bit of an odd description "a cross-platform telephony platform" <-- if it's a "platform" how can it be "cross-platform"?
<daftykins> ooh that's talk far beyond me
<diddledan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SoundFont
<mapps> hi all
<diddledan> ello mapps
<diddledan> mapps: I don't suppose you kept copies of csi:cyber? I'm missing ep06 and ep09 :-(
<mapps> almost certain i did
<mapps> gimme a few secs
<diddledan> \o/
<mapps> you seen chappie? 40mins left seems good
<diddledan> not yet
<shauno> I wasn't so impressed with chappie :/
<diddledan> allo shauno
<shauno> evening
<mapps> just moing them to my pi diddledan
<mapps> gahh im so freaking hot again my rooms like a sauna
<diddledan> mmm, pi
<mapps> um
<mapps> http://178.208.192.2/temp/
<mapps> theyre there
<mapps> should work
<mapps> thats my ip you can whois me and s;]
<mapps> see
<diddledan> danke
<mapps> chappie was good
<diddledan> ok, I've got them down - you can take the page offline :-)
<mapps> :D
<diddledan> thank you
<mapps> what speed did you get? dunno what my max up is
<mapps> down is 100
<mapps> np
<mapps> ;D
<diddledan> I wasn't watching the speed :-p
<diddledan> I just spotted they're done
<mapps> ;]
<knightwise> hmm
<knightwise> playing around with Cortex (command line reddit browser)
<knightwise> having a hard time getting it to open things in links
<MartijnVdS> I shouldn't have thrown out my last PS2 keyboard...
<MartijnVdS> I'm reviving an old machine and I can't get to its BIOS because "USB Legacy" support is off
<diddledan> oops
<diddledan> I'm struggling to get windows10 to connect to my freenas box :-(
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: Apparently, I was smart enough to leave "USB CD boot" on, and before "internal HDD"
<MartijnVdS> so I can boot some rescue image
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: what's the problem?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: does Windows 10 see the network as "private" or "public"? Because if it's public -- it firewalls Samba ports
<diddledan> first: the box isn't showing up in windows' network devices list, and second: manually typing //freenas/share or //ip.add.re.ss/share or both without /share gives me a nice unhelpful dialog with a pull-down for extra information that reveals an error of "0x80004005 - unspecified error"
<diddledan> it's windows, so I actually used \s instead of the /s I wrote above
<diddledan> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=847812CA14CFDA17!353217&authkey=!AC9rWYmUipeehZI&v=3&ithint=photo%2cpng
<diddledan> that's a screenie of said window
<MartijnVdS> *checks*
<diddledan> it's purely a windows10 issue
<diddledan> it seems
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: if you right click the network icon and go to the "network and sharing centre"
<diddledan> yup
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: then click on the "link" to the network settings, on the right side of the break ("Ethernet" it's called for me)
<MartijnVdS> oh wait
<diddledan> yup
<MartijnVdS> on the left it says "Network", and underneath "Public network" or "Private network"
<diddledan> yeah it's a private network
<MartijnVdS> "it means access denied/insufficient rights/wrong permissions"
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: what's the samba version on the server?
<MartijnVdS> does it support all the latest protocol versions?
<MartijnVdS> SMB2/SMB3
<MartijnVdS> automatic encryption settings
<diddledan> well it's something specific to win10 - my win8.1 is seeing it (and other systems that 10 is also unable to see) fine
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: windows 10 may have disabled support for the older protocols by default
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: for security raisins
<diddledan> mm raisins
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: anyway, https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba3/SMB2
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> allo brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi diddledan
<diddledan> lol @ #ubuntu "if that doesn't work, get a new computer"
<zmoylan-pi> well after a certain amount of effort, any more attempts can be a waste of time...
<SuperEngineer> psst... 10 minutes until BBC pre-F1 coverage, followed by, errr... Bristish Brand Prix!  :)
<SuperEngineer> [sub a G for that P] doh!
<SuperEngineer> B!
<HandlesAye> Just in a working mens club ... Could they ever sort this out ? http://ow.ly/Pc0f8
<HandlesAye> internets going out at times.
<HandlesAye> leaves.
<Azelphur> Anyone happen to know how to resolve this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602120 I get it from time to time, really annoying
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: what kind of graphics chip do you have? and which driver?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: GTX 980, 349.16
<MartijnVdS> ah.. nvidia
<MartijnVdS> I heard they're bad at linux :P
<Azelphur> sadly better than anything else out there when it comes to gaming
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: With Nvidia the normal courses are 1) Try the opposite of nouveau (open) or closed driver to theone you're using  2) If you're using the closed driver try a different version of it  3) swear
<zmoylan-pi> 4) goto 1
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: the high end amd cards seem to be okish?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: fglrx is worse than nvidia last I checked
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: don't they have a free driver now?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: the open source driver is painfully slow and unoptimised with masses of missing features, it isn't suitable for gaming last I checked.
<Azelphur> I wish it was, that'd be awesome, but sadly no
 * penguin42 thinks it got a bit closer but then they bought out a new range of chips
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-AMDGPU-Released
<Azelphur> heh, as I say be interesting how it performs
<Azelphur> also this new AMDGPU driver confuses me, is it proprietary or nto?
<langlee>  /server irc.UK-IRC.net
<penguin42> Azelphur: Looks open
<Azelphur> and gah, guess I'm gonna restart X to get rid of this annoying menu box, brb :)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: the kernel part isn't, but the X driver can be
 * foobarry spies a hudl update
<foobarry> still android 4.4.2 though
<DJones> foobarry: Do you expect anything else from Tesco, nicelecy priced devices that are as good as the N7, just crippled with MyTesco app and non-existant support from tesco
<foobarry> yes, i didn't expect bigfix updates DJones :D
<foobarry> bugfix*
<penguin42> popey: Was your dead drive a WD Red?
<popey> well, it seems less dead
<popey> may have been dodgy cable
<penguin42> hmm
<MooDoo> evening all
<popey> yo
<MartijnVdS> yoyo
<mapps> hi
<mapps> so hot today
<mapps> 29c
<mapps> O_o
<mapps> melting in my room
<penguin42> cooled off here
<mapps> ;]
<mapps> 37c in madrid
<mapps> wow
<mapps> ive never acually been out in 31+
<penguin42> it claimed to have hit 32c here I think Tuesday last week, that was pretty heavy; we're not used to hot
<mapps> 29 was ok if youre by the sea
<mapps> nice breeze
<penguin42> Google Maps now has a 'light' mode it's suggested I switch to - I can't see the difference except it's faster
<firstofficer> test
<penguin42> failed
<mapps> web or on phones?
<penguin42> mapps: Web, on desktop
<mapps> i like how maps pulls data doe live traffic and public transoort routes
<mapps> best maps out there imo
<penguin42> mapps: Yes, although it's got slower and buggier over the years; it's search is excellent, and it's route search is pretty good
<mapps> it works brilliant abroad
<mapps> public transpor worked in holland germany and czech
<penguin42> mapps: Well, that's why I said pretty - I did get a bit lost on my way to the Airport in Dusseldorf
<penguin42> walking instructions are great, trams etc - hmm maybe
<shauno> hm, new horizons going into safe mode is a bit of a bummer
<diddledan> shauno: ?
<diddledan> shauno: they're running windows on it? :-p
<shauno> that was actually my first thought
<shauno> a mental picture of it flying past pluto with a screen reading "please wait while windows configures updates"
<diddledan> lol
<shauno> http://www.nasa.gov/nh/new-horizons-responds-spacecraft-anomaly
<shauno> and http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2015/07042044-new-horizons-enters-safe-mode.html
<shauno> data just started a minute ago though, so something might actually be happening
<diddledan> oh dear
<diddledan> as far as I am aware they were planning on uploading new programming sometime after last wednesday before the final approach to tell it what it should be doing sciency. I wonder if they glitched in that process?
<diddledan> idiot tory: http://uk.businessinsider.com/david-cameron-encryption-back-doors-iphone-whatsapp-2015-7?r=US
<shauno> I think it's great :)
<shauno> being that I'm not subject to british law and all.  for me it's just a great advertising scheme.
<shauno> there's really no better recommendation of encryption software, than having the govt scared of it
<mapps> anyone able to help?:|
<mapps> my vpn wont work again
<mapps> arghh
<daftykins> mapps: lol what have you done =|
<daftykins> mines working ace ;)
<diddledan> wow, my old raid array is connected to a computer running debian sarge (3.1)
<diddledan> that was EOL'd in 2008
<daftykins> hosted by whom? o0
<diddledan> me :-p
<daftykins> or this is a box at home? :>
<shauno> if this is that tank of a compaq, I'm not sure you'd bother paying to rack that :p
<daftykins> unless it were in London Tower to divulge its' secrets
<daftykins> TELL ME!
<diddledan> I've got a minirack here, and some rails. the minirack isn't deep enough for the rails.
<diddledan> I was miffed when I tried putting the bits together
<mapps> i borked my gib vpn daftykins
<mapps> connected to my surrey vpn at daddys no
<mapps> w
<mapps> ;D
<mapps> not sure why it isnt working reallt
<daftykins> diddledan: oops.
<daftykins> mapps: what do the logs say? :P
<diddledan> looks like this system was last touched in november 2006
<diddledan> and it looks like there's very little of interest in terms of files on there
<diddledan> :-(
<daftykins> d'aww
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-04
<diddledan> magnum icecream ftw
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> have they shrunk yet?
<diddledan> I wouldn't know
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> i just murdered my last M&S chocolate eclair
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> lurve those things
<daftykins> diddledan: what excitement awaits you this week?
<diddledan> erm.. moar gentoo
<daftykins> woohoo!
<daftykins> you're cunningly dragging that one out ;)
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> yeah .. keeps the money rolling for a bit
<diddledan> even as streamlined as I've got it now it still takes several hours to do all the systems
<diddledan> before I started on them they were unmaintainable - unable to install anything due to the outdated nature of their software stack being beyond the point-of-no-return
<daftykins> *nod* are they all old physical boxen, too?
<diddledan> yeah
<diddledan> or rather these are just the VMs left - the 8 physical servers have been upgraded to ubuntu
<diddledan> the vms were shuffled around on top of those physical servers to get them all buntified
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> was gonna say, surely you'd just build new then move everything left on the old hosts
<mappps> hi
<MooDoo> hello all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> morning
<MooDoo> morning
<brobostigon> :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka, working from the Caravan today, why, cause I can \o/
<MooDoo> davmor2: sweet mate, where are you?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy US Independence Day! 😃
<zmoylan-pi> or as it's called in the uk... happy traitors day... :-P
<Captain_Kirk> quit
<MooDoo> oops :)
<zmoylan-pi> never saw kirk as a quitter... :-P
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLywiaM6PA
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: waste of Tea day I think you'll find we call it
<zmoylan-pi> but cheap inferior tea sent to americans... not proper tea... :-)
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: shhhh don't tell them that we were charging them top whack
<zmoylan-pi> mostly tax to keep king george in underpants
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: nothing new there then
<diddledan> apple and spotify are having a fistycuff fight: http://www.macrumors.com/2016/07/01/apple-spotify-app-rejection-half-truths-rumors/
<zmoylan-pi> more a hissy fit. spotify is playing in apples garden and doesn't like the rules v apple now competes directly with spotify so can strangle them when they want
<zmoylan-pi> at some point government/courts will have to make a decision
<diddledan> aye. if it gets that far.
<zmoylan-pi> apple taking a cut of every transaction on their platform does seem a little much
<diddledan> oops: https://twitter.com/bdsams/status/749967172382916608
<zmoylan-pi> 1 down, a few million to go... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> mind i do have a bad history with watches getting broken
<zmoylan-pi> my nuband has lasted 2 months now so i'm a little proud of that... :)
<Myrtti> I scratched my Moto360 last week getting stuff from the garage, grazed it against a brick wall. Not end of the world but annoying still :-(
<zmoylan-pi> i wear long sleeves so at least it's behind at least one layer of protection
<zmoylan-pi> i did see android watches for sale in a euro store for €20 last week.  i'm morbidly curious as to how bad they are... :-)
<Myrtti> cheap ones undoubtedly are bad
<zmoylan-pi> then again i saw my first digital watch when i was in school around 1980 when a rich kid got one and 2-3 years later they were for sale for ir£5 everywhere
<Myrtti> I love mine. It's a great piece of kit.
<zmoylan-pi> if it broke completely would you rush to replace it?
<zmoylan-pi> it's kinda the ultimate test.
<Myrtti> quite possibly
<Myrtti> I'd say about 80% probability
<zmoylan-pi> it's a high number but it isn't 100%... :-)
<Myrtti> there's lots of stuff going in my life at the moment, and it's a lot of money to consider at this point when things are still shifting
<zmoylan-pi> true, but it's the level of sacrifice that we would put towards replacing, repairing something that describes our commitment to it i think
<Myrtti> well.
<Myrtti> we're slow movers, it's over a month since dsample cracked the screen on his Nexus 5
<Myrtti> wow, Chris Evans stepping down from Top Gear.
<diddledan> wow
<davmor2> that doesn't surprise me
<zmoylan-pi> might be the police investigation more than the ratings
<diddledan> I guess the rumors of trouble were right then
<diddledan> Police investigation?
<zmoylan-pi> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/04/chris-evans-to-leave-top-gear-after-police-launch-sexual-assault/
<diddledan> oh dear
<davmor2> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/top-gear-matt-leblanc-vows-to-quit-unless-chris-evans-is-sacked-rory-reid-eddie-jordan-labour-crisis-a7105186.html
<davmor2> and that too
<diddledan> gotta love that the media is full with sexual assault stories right now
<Myrtti> I was just looking at Facebook memories few moments ago
<davmor2> diddledan: it's to take the edge of the politics
<Myrtti> year ago I was waiting for Rolf Harris sentencing to happen
<diddledan> with regards to sexual assult, I think of this: https://youtu.be/ccw_lcEb0Mc?t=156
<diddledan> the line is very blurry between innuendo, harrassment, and assult
<diddledan> different people have different tolerences for innuendo where one person finds it fun another will consider it bordering on harrassment
<diddledan> of course then you get the bumholes who go full assault who we all must despise universally
<diddledan> it’s unfortunately very difficult to prove harrassment :-(
<diddledan> in other news, kitties are cute: https://twitter.com/emrgencykittens/status/749977434880110592
<daftykins> diddledan: ah har, the cheese defense
<diddledan> :-)
<daftykins> apparently the chap i did an iPad digitiser swap for is saying it's misbehaving a lot, perhaps the parts are too cheap after all! bit of a pain though
<zmoylan-pi> or apple checks for replaced non standard hardware and acts the goat to /encourage/ expensive trips to their repair locations /paranoia <_<
<zmoylan-pi> wasn't there an update a while back that bricked a few phones that had fingerprint sensor repaired?
<daftykins> well that was sensationalised by the 'press' as always, anyone dumb enough to do a screen swap and not transfer the original home button (sensor) was going to get burnt
<daftykins> it stands to reason for security purposes that such a sensor would be tied to the mainboard via serial number or so
<daftykins> i think i just got too cheap parts really, the digitiser i got was £20... there's one for £27 claiming to be 'original' on ebay there
<daftykins> most are now saying £12 XD http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=ipad+air+black+digitiser&_sacat=0
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<diddledan> I was thinking exactly the same thing
<daftykins> another annoying habit :P
<diddledan> what, thinking?
<daftykins> nah the blank intros
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> yeah
<daftykins> yay for Q2 end, invoice o'clock is here
<DJones> daftykins: You spend to long on irc to be working, so can't see how you can ivoice anybody :)
<daftykins> skillful multi-tasking, sir
<popey> I don't think any of us can throw that around :)
<daftykins> XD
<DJones> popey: daftykins: :)
<daftykins> and to think of all those from #ubuntu in need of help that starve now i'm no longer around ;)
<foobarry> if you have amazon prime, can you buy an add-on item by itself and get free postage?
<Myrtti> no, you need to still buy the 20quid worth of stuf
<foobarry> i thought prime allowed shipping with any amount of £
<foobarry> :(
<foobarry> so thats why 25 pack of cdr addon is less than half price of the 50 pack
<Myrtti> "As long as the minimum order threshold of £20 of qualifying items is met, Amazon Prime members enjoy their regular delivery benefits on Add-on Items. "
<diddledan> add-on items are so-called and under special rules because of the cost of picking, not the cost of postage
<Myrtti> yeah. I got a box of tea today as an addon
<zmoylan-pi> tea... not from a proper tea shop... is that allowed in britain?! :-)
<Myrtti> special non-caffeine organic herbal blend
<Myrtti> tisane, I suppose
<daftykins> as handy as it is, i think there's a certain responsibility to not be getting all the kinds of items that the packing will build up from
<daftykins> bit horrified seeing a client buy batteries off amazon the other day, given they have a corner ship 2 door down
<daftykins> *doors
<zmoylan-pi> but corner shop would charge more
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> maybe in tax land
<diddledan> just been shown this (not safe for kids who havne’t learned swearing yet) https://www.foaas.com
<daftykins> heh my dad still uses a mildly educated phone, but he has some pictures my mum wants to post on facebook (groan) - she asked if he could MMS them to me, then me email them to her...
<daftykins> i pointed out the quality of them isn't even worth it XD
<diddledan> why can’t he just mms them direct to your mum?
<diddledan> even so you’re right the quality will be shocking
<daftykins> diddledan: well when he sends them to me i get a text from my telco with a site link and passwords to retrieve them, maybe her device is misconfigured
<daftykins> don't honestly know
<daftykins> MMS is a tech that we can al move on without though :D
<Myrtti> daftykins: I've taken into the habit of doing a wish list in Amazon, taking all non-consumables on it and do a search on eBay, and buy from there instead
<daftykins> wouldn't that be even more likelihood of individual shipments packaged?
<Myrtti> even made a spreadsheet on what maximum bids are still sustainable in comparison to eBay
<Myrtti> daftykins: I buy only used, not new
<Myrtti> so it's already preloved and at least the manufacturing process doesn't add to the carbon footprint
<daftykins> i was more thinking the shipping packaging etc
<Myrtti> maybe, a lot of the sellers use recycled boxes tho
<zmoylan-pi> even my dumbphone can send pics via email
<zmoylan-pi> though i usually send them via bt to a tablet or laptop
<zmoylan-pi> i think i have a ftp client on it somewhere too...
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> think my dad is quite happy to be away from the computers once he leaves the office nowadays
<directhex> doesn't MMS cost like ten million quid per message?>
<daftykins> might as well
<zmoylan-pi> i think i received about 3 mms in all the time i've had a mobile phone, 1 when my brother sent a pic of his 2nd son, 1 when a norwegian mate had his first kid and 1 of a traffic jam last year.
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> bet the last was great
<zmoylan-pi> it was from a mate who is always late explaining that for once her lateness was someone elses fault :-)
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-05
<krushia> Happy Independence Day!
<daftykins> wrong nation
<krushia> oh thats right, you're the losing side
<daftykins> i'd have to live there for the remotest hint of that ;)
<m0nkey_> Hmm, should I be installed ownCloud or NextCloud?
<daftykins> iirc the latter is the former devs who left and said they could do it better?
<daftykins> *formers'
<m0nkey_> I know it's a fork and who's behind it. But there doesn't seem to be a compelling reason to use Nextcloud over ownCloud. It's the same right now.
<daftykins> guess it depends how free you want the illusion to be :)
<m0nkey_> Or should I say screw it and go seafile? :-)
<daftykins> never heard o' that
<diddledan__> oh boy, I just made a commit to a microsoft aspnet document: https://github.com/aspnet/Docs/pull/1611
<diddledan__> m0nkey_: I believe nextcloud is the defacto now like libreoffice is over openoffice
<diddledan__> really it's a stick your finger in the air and hope for the best kind of deal either way right now though
<daftykins> is it a specific finger?
<diddledan__> not the smelly one
<daftykins> i should not be awake
<diddledan__> me three
<daftykins> at some point i should definitely see how well folding@home runs on the new nvidia 1070 of mine, 1920 cores XD
<daftykins> that is to say, 1,920... not ones designed in 1920
 * daftykins squints at diddledan__ , knowingly
<diddledan__> here ya go: https://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/69249237.jpg
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> works for me!
<diddledan__> juno is in orbit
<diddledan__> the burn was 1second longer than they predicted - crazy accuracy
<mappps> hi
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning diplo
<diplo> How're things brobostigon ?
<brobostigon> not so bad, and you?
<diplo> not to bad thanks, sorry looking at multiple screens
<diplo> Annoying issues at work that I can't figure out
<brobostigon> :) :(
<davmor2> Morning all
<BigRedS> goood morning!
<foobarry> is ubuntu bash available in normal win10 yet?
<foobarry> or i need a preview/beta thingy
<popey> you need to dial up the crack-o-meter still I think
<foobarry> http://bladerunner.nuhack.com/?v=2 then hit f11
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4 got this stuck in my head
<foobarry> can someone try this pls? on firefox on linux, drag and drop an image from your files app onto imgur.com
<foobarry> to upload to imgur
<foobarry> fails on ff and works on chrome for me
<popey> foobarry: wfm
<foobarry> weird. consistently fails
<DJones> An error occurred. Retrying upload
<popey> oh, hang on
<popey> yeah, failing to actually upload
<foobarry> yeah
<foobarry> weird
<DJones> Appeared to work eventually, then failed
<popey> there's a space in the filename
<foobarry> ff bug or imgur bug
<foobarry> not in mine
<foobarry> fails on all
<DJones> No space in my filename
<foobarry> also breaks imgur on ff
<popey> Oh no! We encountered an error:
<foobarry> because refreshing the page does that ^^
<popey> 2016-07-03%2021.25.11.jpg : Invalid URL
<DJones> Its not something silly like needing .jpegas the extension?
<foobarry> works on chrome tho
<foobarry> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1051913
<foobarry> could be related
<DJones> Hmmh, typical windows thoughts in the replies.....Check your antivirus....
<foobarry> yeah
<foobarry> :'(
<foobarry> although i did try to disable adblock
<DJones> I only have adblock in chrom, don't normally use firefox so no extensions installed in mine
<foobarry> actually imgur shows 2 images
<foobarry> in the upload options
<foobarry> seems the site is broken
<DJones> Yeah mine said it was uploading 2 images even though I only dragged & dropped one image
<foobarry> ok, weird
<DJones> Must admit, I like this image http://i.imgur.com/0Orcc3X.jpg
<foobarry> i was able to drag drop from shutter app
<foobarry> but not files app
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Yf_ErkN_s this is different :)
<diplo> hehe DJones like it :P
<DJones> Yeah,  I'm glad they made that clear
<TwistedLucidity> DJones: How does that work then - large siphon? :-)
<diddledan__> https://twitter.com/doctorow/status/750345224094756864
<foobarry> seems like he offers a curated boingboing feed witthout the dupes
<foobarry> i blocked BB from all social media as the dupes were nggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg so annyoing
<diddledan__> popey: farnborough airshow is this week?! *want to go!*
<popey> this and next week i think
<popey> press this week
<diddledan__> gotcha
<popey> they're practicing
 * zmoylan-pi reminisces over day a local airshow used nearby hill as mustering point and my house was buzzed by spitfire for 20 minutes... :-)
<diddledan__> https://twitter.com/fxsitecompat/status/750201730936164353 <-- nearing 50% TLS-encrypted Web
<diddledan__> popey: the podcast should have a new url: jollyspiffing.com
<daftykins> but you just registered it and are cyber squatting! D:
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan__> well I'll be. it's actually owned
<daftykins> i didn't even look :)
<diddledan__> this is a fun thread: https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-relays/2016-June/009556.html
<diddledan__> starts out with "suspicious relay" reporting and finishes with a message just now with the line "In good news, 91 new high speed exits means Tor network should be truly blazing for a while :)"
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-06
<m0nkey_> diddledan, you can geek out.. https://www.youtube.com/c/Megaprocessor
<diddledan> m0nkey_: nice!
<diddledan> I love that it's using up space in his lounge
<m0nkey_> I get the feeling the guy isn't married
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> does this count as a detailed-enough bug report? https://github.com/aspnet/Security/issues/892
<MooDoo> morning all
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> morning
<davmor2> morning all
<TwistedLucidity> *snore*
<MooDoo> :)
<SuperMatt> g'day
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> huzzah, a new motherboard for my old core 2 quad desktop
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy International Kissing Day! 😘
<daftykins> oh my
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sACxVMl9_xE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNDcJAC7QW8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKz9udywg4
<davmor2> JamesTait: lots of kisses there :D
 * TwistedLucidity backs away from JamesTait slowly....
<popey> 😘
<TwistedLucidity> Get a room you two
<zmoylan-pi> an irc channel _is_ a room...
<davmor2> get a private chat you guys
<daftykins> yay the old desktop lives again!
<daftykins> guess i better reserve judgement 'til after a bit more testing mind
<TwistedLucidity> The flames are just the new "Turbo-Boost" feature
<zmoylan-pi> is there burn in software for linux?
<daftykins> i used to play with cpuburn for CPU load, but i don't think it compared to prime95
<daftykins> hmm this one can't handle 1066MHz either
<zmoylan-pi> i used to use software on windows to test, cpu, ram, harddisk, sound, video, network for x number of hours depending on how much i didn't trust a system before sending it out the door
<daftykins> ah, well i'm just using memtest right now since i know this RAM had trouble running the full 1066MHz across 4 x 2GB modules before
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: fwts, stress-ng
 * zmoylan-pi goes to check davmor2's suggestions... ta
<daftykins> nothing like digging through spec sheets to confirm memory timings, none of this easy peasy modern eXtended Memory Profile (XMP) malarkey!
<diddledan> haha: http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/07/04/huawei-publishes-implied-p9-camera-sample-but-exif-data-reveals-4500-camera-took-it/
<diddledan> whaddawewant? CAKE! whendawewannit? NOW!
<diddledan> ok, if you insist
 * diddledan wanders off to find cake
<TwistedLucidity> diddledan: Bring enough for everyone!
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> what mozilla don't want you to do, is inverse that percentage to figure-out just how many ARE using Chrome: https://twitter.com/mozhacks/status/750705252291059714
<brmbrmcar> OMG
<brmbrmcar> How?
<diddledan> I think that question requires a subject
<brmbrmcar> https://twitter.com/mozhacks/status/750705252291059714
<brmbrmcar> o_O
<diddledan> err yes, but what are you asking "how" about it?
<brmbrmcar> are they all using Chrome?
<diddledan> yes they are
<brmbrmcar> AS their main browser?
<diddledan> define "main browser" in relation to statistics gathered from sites running analytics aggregation on their traffic
<diddledan> you can't determine "this person uses chrome only" from statistics of useragents visiting sites. you CAN determine the amount of traffic
<diddledan> of all the traffic visiting the sites that are included in the survey x% of unique visits will be from chrome
<diddledan> therefore you can extrapolate that the same x% of people are using chrome to generate those unique visits
<brmbrmcar> hmmm
<brmbrmcar> OK, makes sense.
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/694848050796212224
<diplo> I've moved back to FF for the last month or so
<zmoylan-pi> i currently use ff, opera, midori, opera mini on android and java phone
<diddledan> OMG(ubuntu)! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/linux-marketshare-reaches-2-percent
<diddledan> also mozilla servo browser is nightly-building now: https://servo.org/
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: any joy with either of those?
<zmoylan-pi> i'm gonna hopefully find time this weekend to run them on a lenovo laptop that is misbehaving
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: be surprised if Lenovo doesn't have a decent amount of BIOS tests
<zmoylan-pi> it passed those fine last time i tried them
<daftykins> ah
<zmoylan-pi> with the windows burnin software i had one hp system that would only start to flake out after 6+ hours... had to film the bugger to convince hp to replace it.  was tempted to make them watch whole 6 hour movie
<daftykins> =]
<daftykins> any thoughts on a good way to pull a little 8 legged BIOS chip without a proper tool?
<zmoylan-pi> i always had the proper chip pulling tool to hand... i did see my boss flip them out with a flat screwdriver but he had done that millions of times and was sure of exactly how much pressure/force to use
<daftykins> mmm, this new board of mine is quite funky - have you heard of this before? if it loses mains power, it won't boot - the backup kicks in and runs a recovery utility
<diddledan> gigabyte?
<daftykins> yet it'll flash over fine and be updated ok, just can't retain the data
<daftykins> hehe knew someone would guess that, but nope Asus!
<zmoylan-pi> some sort of board meant as a server?
<diddledan> I thought dual bios was patented to gigabyte o_O
<daftykins> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Deluxe/
<daftykins> not 'DieHard BIOS'!
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> ♪ the bios came back the very next boot... ♫
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> I thought it was a goner ~
<zmoylan-pi> :-)
<zmoylan-pi> links to the cat came back... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETCusT5kNM
<daftykins> i'll probably have to pull the whole board to get a good angle on this little sucker
<diddledan> I think I managed to kill my asus rampage ii gene mobo
<daftykins> :( how's that?
<diddledan> I _think_ a fan header "got shorted" while powered and blew something
<diddledan> no magic smoke though so
<diddledan> it won't turn-on now
<daftykins> aww
<diddledan> there's some power applied though, in that some leds will illuminate
<daftykins> i'm annoyed at how subtle this old system's one died
<daftykins> ah yeah
<daftykins> i get total spin up but no POST
<diddledan> bbiab
<diddledan> wow, you were all talkative while I was gone
<daftykins> i whispered
<zmoylan-pi> we were talking about you in the #nodiddledan channel... :-P
<daftykins> shhh don't give the name away!
<daftykins> diddledan: type /clear please
<diddledan> bum
<diddledan> I been messing with .net stuffs - sue me!
<diddledan> https://github.com/aspnet/Docs/pull/1613
<zmoylan-pi> why? your punishment is that you are messing with .net
<daftykins> diddledan: my my, there's someone posting as you with your pic and everything!
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> :-p
<daftykins> anyone wanna come to my old graphics cards funeral?
<diddledan> aww it died? :-(
<daftykins> nah, just seems the banana-ness is the culprit for the unreliable old PC of mine
<daftykins> so more of a 'refuses to die'
<zmoylan-pi> or is it egyptian funeral were the servants got chucked in alive with dead pharoh.  chucking in old video card with dead motherboard? :-P
<daftykins> well since discovering this, the board may end up being ok, so i'm going to throw some other bits on it and see what it does
<daftykins> it's all been a bit of a mess this problem solver :(
<daftykins> regardless of all of it, i'm glad i built new
<daftykins> ah come to think of it, there's no way the graphics card could have stopped the chipset from seeing one SATA port, so maybe it wasn't that simple
<zmoylan-pi> try checking the network wiring of a _huge_ building and getting wierd results all day only to find your boss wandering into the comms room and changing cables at random for no logical reason...
<daftykins> i'm impressed you're not telling us about that one from prison
<daftykins> hope you got your own back :>
<zmoylan-pi> who says i've finished getting them back? :-P
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> sure i sent him to an important meeting with muppet hand.  he spilled super glue on his hand and i gave him cheap pink toiler roll to wipe it off...
<diddledan> shoulda poured feathers over it
<zmoylan-pi> a big pink fluffy hand was good enough
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/816txb5z19hwbjx/IMG_20160622_172114.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> there's me 'nana (down diddledan!)
<diddledan> whathefer!
<diddledan> that's bendy!
<daftykins> yep, i've no idea what's even inducing the stress
<diddledan> sorry
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> it's quite stressful to know me
<zmoylan-pi> sure i spent a few months vncing into his system and moving his mouse a few mm when he went to click on his first program of the day so it fired up a huge slow memory hogging app instead
<diddledan> lmao
<diddledan> I always hated that with a new ubuntu where libreoffice write was right-next-to firefox
<zmoylan-pi> and moving his pc so his keyboard was always a few inches too short to type comfortably on
<zmoylan-pi> putting bt on every device he owned to on so we could detect him moving about the building
<zmoylan-pi> filling every usb drive he had with important looking files
<zmoylan-pi> if i ever used my powers for non evil the world would be a wonderful place :-P
<ali1234> some silly person has signed up to a bunch of "make money by doing surveys" websites using my email
<daftykins> :(
<diddledan> ali1234: I feel for you :-( those companies sell the information a LOT
<ali1234> well they don't have my information
<ali1234> just my email address with the wrong name lol
<diddledan> they have your email
<ali1234> everyone has my email
<diddledan> which means you'll be getting more crud
<ali1234> i use gmail, it doesn't matter
<ali1234> but the survey emails are legit so they get though
<zmoylan-pi> add a filter to mute them
<ali1234> i feel kind of sorry for this person :/
<daftykins> don't, i've had folks across the US with the same first initial as my first name and same surname send me all kinds of crap
<zmoylan-pi> they gave out your email address to shysters... they deserve to... be forced to use ie
<daftykins> one only stopped doing it when i reset her etailer account, cancelled her orders and locked her out
<ali1234> they're signing up for websites to get literally pennies
<ali1234> they must be desperate for money
<ali1234> i just googled the name... arrested for possession of drugs in 2013
<zmoylan-pi> or dumb and looking for quick money and get sucked in by the advertising
<ali1234> they signed up for like four different survey sites within a few hours
<ali1234> and got the email address wrong every time
<zmoylan-pi> hopefully thet reregistered with the right address afterwards
<diddledan> mrs d. aftykins?
<daftykins> exactly
<daftykins> or mrs danielle kins, mr. daniel kins, mr. duane kins... etc
 * zmoylan-pi remembers frank drebin explaining that he went by his maiden name and looks to copy naked gun movies for watching...
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<daftykins> man i detest that guy
<popey> that's somewhat unkind
<zmoylan-pi> you can always mute him if they annoy you
<daftykins> then the nick changes to the device of the week ;)
 * zmoylan-pi looks at the pi at end of my nick...
<daftykins> consistently pi!
<zmoylan-pi> but when i first used irc it would change as i moved between android phones, iphones, symbian phones and tablets and laptops.  now it's just pi and occasionly nok for ancient dumbphone when i'm out and about
<daftykins> kinda what my point is there, habit of days past
<daftykins> blank message on join as well is just ugh
 * Zmo-302 waves to channel... o/
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/C16beUI.jpg odd chip on this nvidia 560Ti
<zmoylan-pi> is that not just a heat conducting cover for the radiator/fan to link to?
<diddledan> daftykins: there's an impressive lack of marking on that package
<daftykins> i just cleaned it with IPA
<daftykins> it might be a heatspreader, yeah
<diddledan> I mean writing
<daftykins> oh there is a little, super faint though even to the naked eye
<diddledan> identifiers
<diddledan> aah
<zmoylan-pi> dell putting prices up 10% post brexit
<daftykins> ooh err
<daftykins> i was about to get someone a laptop too
<daftykins> haha oops they're all gone from the outlet pages anyway
<zmoylan-pi> well if they voted leave charge them higher price than if they voted remain... :-P
<daftykins> should be no change here, we weren't in to begin!
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-07
<diddledan> @swiftkey just tweeted a rather risqué picture
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> another high profile 'hack' ?
 * diddledan /msgs daftykins the link to retain family friendliness
<m0nkey_> lol
<daftykins> yeah that was... wholly wrong
<diddledan> lol
<daftykins> of all the things pertaining to emoji, how would you pick that set and not smileys? XD
<diddledan> around 30 minutes till launch https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#public
<diplo> Morning all
<imexil> Morning. I got a short question regarding python on Ubuntu 16.04. I keep hearing that Python 3 is the default. But on my machine this is simply not the case and it also seems to straight forward to get python 3 setup to be the default. That is without mocking about with changing symlinks which I don't think is the proper way. So what is the issue with Python3 NOT being the default on my macine? Any one got some indicator?
<imexil> ^ I wanted to say that it is NOT straight forward to get Python 3 to the default
<popey> morning
<davmor2> Morning all you funksters
<TwistedLucidity> davmor2: I misread that by one letter.
 * TwistedLucidity was up far too early
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy THursday, and happy Chocolate Day! 😃  🍫
<corenominal> Chocolate Day?! Really? Best day evar!
<popey> hah
<popey> you woke the corenominal
<corenominal> :)
 * popey lays a trail of chocolate back to corenominals bed
 * corenominal Zzzzz
<JamesTait> corenominal? Did you get lost? 😝
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> JamesTait: the obvious https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qp6XhtoEv0 and then the not so much https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjAXX2n6_5Q
<davmor2> JamesTait: not that I've been waiting for Chocolate Day to pull that one out at all you must understand :D
<corenominal> JamesTait: I did, but I managed to find my way back :)
<JamesTait> corenominal, well played, sir!
<corenominal> thank you
<JamesTait> davmor2, you too - 4 Non Blondes!
<davmor2> JamesTait: you have spotify to thank I wanted what's up for the morning head song list and that was in the playlist for that :)
<davmor2> JamesTait: this is my current favourite though https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4
<davmor2> JamesTait: I kinda want him to do a rendition of stairway to heaven now though :) don't know why but I think it would be awesome
<JamesTait> davmor2, wow! Hard to believe that's the same Disturbed who did https://youtu.be/09LTT0xwdfw
<davmor2> JamesTait: yeah but look at metalica they do some amazing ballads and then a lot that most definitely aren't :D
<JamesTait> davmor2, you read my mind. 😉
<davmor2> JamesTait: tonally they are very similar to me
<TwistedLucidity> Disturbed do good enough covers, their own material tends to be rather lacklustre IMHO
<TwistedLucidity> Another decent cover: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc
<JamesTait> TwistedLucidity, not bad at all. ☺
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: I think lacklustre is a bit harsh, I think they are a good band rather than a great band, another good band is the verve they had a couple of stratospheric songs then seemed to vanish but the rest of their music is okay it's just not great
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: Good bands tend to have moments of brilliance and then everything else goes back to good again
<TwistedLucidity> davmor2: Maybe just not to my taste then (although I quite like rock/metal). The one I keep hearing after "Sound of Silence" is "The Light". Urgh.
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: yeah as I say it's okay it's not bad it's not good, I prefer down with sickness and a few others they're slightly heavier and faster paced
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: this is why they are a good band not a great one they are having to fill and album rather than having too many songs and having to drop some is how it seems,  It's like we have these 4 great songs lets make an album and then the other 8 are just fillers to make up the album
<davmor2> oh and popey look modern music :P
<davmor2> popey: admittedly it sounds like it is from the 80's but meh can't have everything :D
<popey> hmm?
<popey> I am currently listening to a playlist of very varied music
<popey> thanks to aq and willcooke
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcaie4S7t_Q0IAHu8nnIspUQcwoVKecFu
<popey> http://www.last.fm/user/popeydc see :)
<willcooke> \o/
<davmor2> nespresso capsules have arrived god that's a nice cup of coffee :)
<TwistedLucidity> Never tried them, have filter and espresso machines downstairs.
<davmor2> 1st world problems my Ubuntu mug doesn't fit under it easily
<MooDoo> morning all
<popey> Good call!
 * popey gets cappucino from his machine
<popey> while things compile
<popey>  😃
 * TwistedLucidity ponders mentioning Nestle and third world problems; decides not to
<TwistedLucidity> Oops
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: that's what I had the linizio Lungo it's a tiny capsule for a filter blend but it was more to try out the machine
<TwistedLucidity> popey: https://www.xkcd.com/303/
<TwistedLucidity> davmor2: Can one get generic pods for the Nespresso, or is it DRM'd like some others?
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: the machine isn't nestle the first pods were but that was mostly to test the machine there are a whole heap of fair trade etc coffees out there that do pods
<TwistedLucidity> Ah, neato
<TwistedLucidity> Annoys me when I can't get the hold of fairtrade (or equivalent) stuff.
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: http://www.realcoffee.com/?gclid=CMLim9-S4c0CFRFmGwodJBIJdg you can also get refills and put your own coffee in
<TwistedLucidity> Suh-weet!
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2057872.m570.l1311.R1.TR3.TRC1.A0.H0.Xrefillable+nes.TRS0&_nkw=refillable+nespresso+capsules&_sacat=0
<TwistedLucidity> Don't have a pod machine and don't have the room in the kitchen for one
<TwistedLucidity> G/Fs parents do though, I'll have to pass this on
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: I got the machine from aldi £50 but it got 8* from two different test sites, only issue is the noise from the pump which I can confirm is quite loud but it is only on for a few seconds so :)
<TwistedLucidity> Aldi/Lidl do some good stuff
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: this machine is thin and long
<TwistedLucidity> We have no room in the kitchen. Seriously. The person who designed it was a fool. If it wasn't new, we'd have torn it out and replaced it.
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: no much wider than a mug and is about a foot long
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: http://www.thetestpit.com/2016/02/review-aldi-coffee-specialbuy-range.html
<TwistedLucidity> Does it come with a new kitchen? Because if it doesn't, we have no where to put it
<TwistedLucidity> Roll on the new house and a sane kitchen layout.
<TwistedLucidity> It's a large enough room, but it is as if someone set out to make the more useless work surfaces possible.
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: it need a plug not a kitchen you could have it anywhere :P
 * TwistedLucidity looks around office
<Myrtti> ♥ Moka-pot ♥
<davmor2> Myrtti: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/222039860097?lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=1007249&poi=&campaignid=207297426&device=c&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=pla-142405561986&adtype=pla&crdt=0
<Myrtti> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bialetti-Moka-Express-6-Cup-stove-top-coffee-maker-SALE-/272266795032?hash=item3f645d9818:g:uYAAAOSwKIpV-1Ku
<popey> TwistedLucidity: mine isn't a nespresso
<TwistedLucidity> popey: Never said it was.
<davmor2> popey: you have a tassimo
<popey> never mind
<awilkins> Pod coffee, boooo
<awilkins> Aeropress 4tw
<awilkins> I tried coldbrew, but a bit too much like rocketfuel for me
<davmor2> awilkins: the nespresso is basically just filter coffee / espresso without the mess really nice coffee to be fair, the others are a bit hit and miss
<directhex> one of the big gaps between nespresso & other pod systems is the water pressure
<directhex> it's also pretty telling that nespresso just does coffee, whereas tassimo & dolce gusto are happy to pump hot chocolate, tea, and lattes with built-in powdered milk through the same spout
<zmoylan-pi> some version down the road will also be an ink jet printer... :-)
 * popey hugs his dolce gusto
<directhex> in theory, dolce gusto is nestle's budget brand, and nespresso is their premium brand. but in the UK there's very little price delta between both systems
<directhex> oh, official nespresso pods are online only, only knock-offs sold in stores. tassimo/dg is *everywhere*
<popey> yeah, even the local co-op have dg
<daftykins> good afternoon!
<daftykins> i've got a nespresso but don't really feel all that inclined to have such a small volume drink so often
<davmor2> daftykins: you can get them from the nespresso stores of which there are 6 in London and 3 for the rest of the country
<davmor2> it is very nice coffee though :)
<daftykins> heh, yeah all the recycling centers are in England too
<daftykins> so very far out of my reach ;)
<davmor2> daftykins: however you can get refillable pods for the nespresso :)
<daftykins> i would never have the patience for that :D
<davmor2> popey: say it aint so, say you know starwars
<diddledan> who's knowledgeable about intel cpus these days? skylake i5 vs i7. I'm wondering if the extra moola is worth it to get an i7 vs an i5
<diddledan> well these benchmarks suggest the two I'm looking at are very similar in performance: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-6600K
<diddledan> so I would think getting the cheaper i5 would be better
<diddledan> the only difference I can see is hyperthreading in the i7 which the i5 doesn't have?
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> double check any virt tech stuff too, but i'm pretty sure they're the same
<daftykins> i actually went i7 6600 non-K, as overclocking is a waste of time - you also have to buy a heatsink with the K
<daftykins> not sure if you do with the i5 K too, might wanna check
<diddledan> where's your preferred place for buying puter bits? I might check amazon for their prime delivery
<diddledan> oops :-p
<diddledan> I went with amazon
<diddledan> I mean, I saved my pocket money and put it under my bed for a rainy day
<diddledan> I accidentally clicked on the i7 6700
<diddledan> (non-k)
<diddledan> and this mobo http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5480#ov
<davmor2> diddledan: the rule of thumb is always buy the biggest and best you can afford at the time as it is most likely already out of date but it will at least be supported for the foreseeable future :)
<ali1234> Z170 is an overclocker motherboard you nkow
<ali1234> i7 is worth it if you are a developer
<ali1234> overclocking not so much
<ali1234> you could get a H170 motherboard instead, for slightly cheaper
<diddledan> oh well, it's ordered now :-p
<ali1234> i actually just upgraded last week so i was reading all about this
<ali1234> the stuff i bought has already gone up nearly 10% in price since i bought it
<diddledan> brexit shenanigans?
<ali1234> i actually got the 6700 and a Z170 motherboard
<ali1234> but i chose a specific motherboard for it's features
<ali1234> and known linux support
<ali1234> then one of my SSDs failed so I RMA'd it... so i'm getting an upgrade to an MX200 for free
<ali1234> RAM has gone up 25% since last week, lol
<diddledan> I went for 32GB of DDR4
<ali1234> i paid £101, now it costs £124
<ali1234> me too
<ali1234> 2x16GB
<diddledan> aah I chose four modules. I don't know there's much difference though
<ali1234> there isn't
<ali1234> and 64GB is the max for skylake
<diddledan> two modules would mean another two can be added
<ali1234> i'll probably get another two in a year or so
<foobarry> anyone nr NW London who likes sci fi want to earn money for talking about sci fi books?
<diddledan> emoji: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSuVrxxdAi0
<diddledan> haha. 80s porn still on an old mac: http://gizmodo.com/redditor-gets-old-macintosh-from-craigslist-finds-weir-1783272623?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<diddledan> ffs link
<daftykins> that can't be family friendly!
<diddledan> wow, egypt have just stuck their middle-finger up at the time-keeping community: https://twitter.com/DrDanielASmith/status/750310070609649664
<diddledan> I wonder how long it'll take for updates to filter through into operating systems
<m0nkey_> why is mdadm read/write access so slow?
<m0nkey_> Any tips to boost it's performance
<daftykins> config details?
<m0nkey_> just a basic mirror
<m0nkey_> two drives
<daftykins> what're you seeing?
<m0nkey_> used this command: mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<m0nkey_> just very poor write speeds
<m0nkey_> reads are no problem
<daftykins> stats?
<m0nkey_> it's resyncing right now, but before i blew it away and rebuilt it was very slow.
<m0nkey_> i expect it to be slow now
<m0nkey_> but i know once it's built, it'll still be slow
<m0nkey_> OK, resync right now is going around 100000K/sec.. about ~95MB/sec
<m0nkey_> so that looks normal
<m0nkey_> but once it's built.. speeds are crappy down to 2-3MB/sec
<diddledan> wow
<daftykins> nasty, distro, kernel and file system? also age of these disks?
<diddledan> that's serious degradation if it can sync at 95MB
<diddledan> daftykins: don't you dare!
<diddledan> daftykins: do NOT touch them!
 * daftykins licks his lips
 * diddledan mutters angrily about the hand of death
<diddledan> diskdeath*
<m0nkey_> It's a CentOS 6.8 box, because KVM.
<diddledan> KVM! \o/
 * daftykins points to the door :D
<diddledan> kvm works on boobtoo
<daftykins> seriously though, the folks in a CentOS channel would surely know of some quirks
<diddledan> I get the impression it's unrelated to the distro though
<m0nkey_> I tested with ZFS vdev mirrror, they work fine
<m0nkey_> good write speeds
<m0nkey_> even better when I set-up a SSD as a slog
<m0nkey_> and why is hexchat complaining that all my spelling is wrong
<m0nkey_> brb
<m0nkey_> Think my spelling plugin creapped out.
<diddledan> hmm.. if ZFS works then that suggests the speed is specific to mdraid or the filesystem
<m0nkey_> *crapped
<m0nkey_> it's a ext4 filesystem
<diddledan> you could butter it :-p
<m0nkey_> old-ish kernel.. 2.6.32 .. again, KVM :)
<diddledan> heh
<m0nkey_> want this box to be stable
<m0nkey_> unless there's a more up to date kernel for centos
<diddledan> centos 7 would have a more recent kernel
<m0nkey_> yeah, i could use centos 7
<m0nkey_> i've always gone centos 6 because it's always just worked for kvm
<m0nkey_> After installing CentOS7, would you recommend rebuilding the mdadm array?
<daftykins> nuke it from orbit.
<daftykins> surely you could boot live media of theirs to test, though?
<daftykins> no need to reinstall fully just to find out
<m0nkey_> it's a fairly new box, no vms on it yet
<daftykins> more thinking the RAID could be tested in a live sesh
<diddledan> popey: oh that's nice of virgin - you're talking with support who tell you to talk to support?
<popey> :)
<popey> also, see other woman who tweeted me with same issue
<diddledan> popey: I'm seeing a LOT of packet loss after birmingham
<popey> so it's not my cconnection
<diddledan> let me screenie for you
<popey> my first tweet to them had a screenie of mtr
<popey> ignored
<diddledan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vhrac0d8q0x61x5/Screenshot%202016-07-07%2021.51.14.png?dl=0
<daftykins> this file is being uploaded o0
 * popey phones them
<diddledan> there we go, my screenie finally uploaded
<apt-get-moo> did you install mtr via brew?
<daftykins> it's default.
<daftykins> oh yeah, dirty mac :)
<daftykins> diddledan: funky subnet!
<diddledan> yes I used homebrew to get mtr
<daftykins> diddledan: was there any retraction of that iffy swiftkey tweet from last night?
<diddledan> I didn’t notice
<diddledan> microsoft is getting random: https://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Manifoldjs/Manifoldjs-Bring-Your-Own-Platform
<zmoylan-pi> gotta convince the kids how cool and with it ms are
<daftykins> they really ought to stop trying :)
<zmoylan-pi> they could allow linux on the xbox...
<zmoylan-pi> that would show sony... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> and show how much they love linux
<daftykins> :)
<diddledan> I think my windows 10 is knackered
<daftykins> howzat?
<diddledan> it’s stuck having downloaded today’s new insider build and done a couple reboots it’s now sitting with black screen and the spinny white “loading” dots
<daftykins> and getting nowhere?
<diddledan> no evidence
<diddledan> the only thing visible is spinning dots
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> no progress bar or readout
<daftykins> no harm in hitting reset
<diddledan> done that several times
<daftykins> oh dear! you might have to throw on the newest one you can download from media
<diddledan> wiggling the mouse reveals the pointer. so now I have spinny dots and a pointer. the rest is completely black
<daftykins> uninstalling SQL server 2008 from an old server 2003 R2 x64 box, "setup is processing"
<daftykins> "7 actions have been completed successfully"
<daftykins> all i did was run the uninstaller XD
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-08
<daftykins> diddledan: wutchu gonna do? :D
<diddledan> donno yet
<zmoylan-pi> reinstall from windowns 3.0 install disks and upgrade till you get back to win10? :-P
<daftykins> everyone knows upgrades don't work! :D
<diddledan> question is do you go 98 -> me -> xp or 98 -> 2000 -> xp
<diddledan> or do you do some weird 98 -> me -> 2000 -> xp?
<diddledan> or is nt3.51 included?
<zmoylan-pi> i think you can go winme -> xp
<zmoylan-pi> i seem to remember doing that at least once
<diddledan> you _can_ but which is the most comprehensive?
<daftykins> quite looking forward to the anniversary release
<zmoylan-pi> a windows 2.0 theme with windows 3.0 uaes replacing blue screen of death.  and clippy everywhere...
<daftykins> ooh special new stuff i haven't read about ;D
<diddledan> looks like my order got split-up - only the cpu is arriving today
<diddledan> Mobo appears to be scheduled for saturday (tomoz)
<zmoylan-pi> good to know, other wise you'd think you ordered the wrong sized motherboard... :-P
<diddledan> Yeesh, delivery drivers have to be out early - my parcel has already left the depot
<m0nkey_> I'm out. G'night all
<diddledan> nn
<diddledan> I’m off in a mo too
 * zmoylan-pi strums the banjo to help people sleep
<MooDoo> morning all
<mappps> hi
<corenominal> good morning :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<foobarry> i appear to have forgotten how to archive mail in thundebird
<foobarry> ah, there's a button.
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Blueberry Day! 😃
 * awilkins advances a fringe theory on where blueberries come from http://bluebuddies.com/Smurf_Picture_and_Files/00000002/Clumsy_Smurf_Blueberries.jpg
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQkDOs-EtdU :D
<JamesTait> awilkins, I think I just went off blueberries.
<foobarry> guys, rmeber the imgur chat yesterday
<foobarry> or day before. firefox issues drag drop etc
<foobarry> i sent them a mail, they replied
<zmoylan-pi> it started 'wow we still have users...' :-P
<foobarry> http://imgur.com/beta/enable
<foobarry> fixes it and makes it super fast
<diplo> Good work imgur :)
<diddledan> davmor2: is there some kind of rule 34 over songs?
<diddledan> I mean a song about blueberries?!
<diddledan> you’re some kind of oracle
<diddledan> in other news my cpu arrived
<daftykins> wutcha pick in the end?
<diddledan> the heatsink they ship with these things is slimline in the extreme
<daftykins> zomg i fixed that graphics card! \o/ maybe
<diddledan> ooh
<diddledan> I got the i7 6700
<diddledan> (Non-K)
<daftykins> yay CPU buddies
<diddledan> the mobo comes tomorrow
<daftykins> mine is mostly idling right now, showing 27 deg C across 3 of 4 cores
<daftykins> though i own arctic silver 5 i just left it stock with the paste it has on it :)
<diddledan> https://press.avast.com/en-gb/avast-announces-agreement-to-acquire-avg-for-13b
<zmoylan-pi> i still have an avg t-shirt and messenger bag i got from a days training i got a few moons back
<daftykins> quite the surprise to me that one
<zmoylan-pi> if i put my mind to it i could probably rustle up the original northon anti virus we used on 5.25" floppies though it might take a week or so to dig them out... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> *norton
<zmoylan-pi> when all you had to worry about was the stoned virus...
<daftykins> and now it's all web based malware that's everyones problem!
<zmoylan-pi> i'm sure the problem will be licked when it's all win10 embedded devices...
<daftykins> how about all those insecure SBCs out there? :D
<daftykins> (single board computer)
<zmoylan-pi> nah, the rasp pis crash and corrupt their memory cards before that happens... :-)
<daftykins> of course!
<daftykins> check out this mobo that had the incredibly huge Scythe Mugen heatsink on for several years: http://i.imgur.com/R76mL5O.jpg
<zmoylan-pi> did you have to saw a hole in the pc case for the heatsink to stick out of? :-)
<daftykins> i bought this £20 case and no joke the top of the heatpipes come to within millimetres of the side panel XD
<daftykins> threading the board inside to fit it is quite challenging, too
<zmoylan-pi> i have cut a fair few chunks out of my hands running cables inside pc cases that assumed you were never going to add so much as a second hard drive
<diddledan> ditto
<diddledan> I hate pressed metal
<daftykins> i used to consider it a failed build if there wasn't at least some blood loss XD
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> stings when you slice your fingers tho
<daftykins> well this really is odd, in this PC the PSU only has one PCI-Express graphics (PEG) power connector - so i had to fish out a 2 x molex to PEG adapter to drive that old banana 560Ti of mine - yet in here it works just fine
<diddledan> I like to ensure the case has a good amount of dust to glob onto your bloodied fingers too
<daftykins> i'm gonna transplant it onto the board it was corrupting the BIOS of in a minute and see if it still performs that trick
<diddledan> daftykins: if it isn’t a bent gfx you have a bent mobo! what are you gonna bend next?!
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> diddledan: your disks!
<diddledan> better not!
<diddledan> my new mobo will support m.2! I want a new SSD now!
<daftykins> oh are you not doing that at the same time? it's all about the 256GB samsung 950 Pro
<diddledan> a full-speed pcie one, not a sata one, obv
<daftykins> yus
<daftykins> 2.1GB/sec read here :D
<diddledan> the board has two m.2 ports so I could do a nice raid0
<diddledan> 4.2GB/s :-p
<diddledan> I donno what overheard raiding it would have actually
<diddledan> might get better reads off raid1 than. 0
<daftykins> i'd say both would be stupid
<diddledan> stupid is as stupid does
<zmoylan-pi> are you a qualifed microsoft engineer? :-P
<daftykins> is there a cert on bending? :>
<diddledan> No.I guess that would be a proof of stupidity?
<daftykins> fully qualified in bending
<daftykins> Lecturer: Bender Bending Rodriguez
<diddledan> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a6/Bender_Rodriguez.png
<diddledan> you beat me
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> if you killed an HDD or two i'd swear we were separated at birth!
<diddledan> I’ve got some older ones that are knackered
<diddledan> I even wrote on them to stop me trying to use them again :-p
<diddledan> because obviously I _have_ tried using them multiple times since they died
<zmoylan-pi> i write on them with a sharpie i always keep on me
<zmoylan-pi> a date and serial no of pc they came from... ususally enough for my notes
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i just write 'DEAD' then make a Jenga set
<diddledan> does anyone know of an offline personal wiki thing that will also upload to a git repo?
<diddledan> daftykins: HDDs stack well don’t they!
<zmoylan-pi> i have tried so many wikis that i can't remember.  now i just use a text file on dropbox and add hashtags per entry for finding stuff
<daftykins> what's the use-case?
<diddledan> I was thinking I’d like to write down some stuff like backup-restore procedures for different machines, procedures for gentoo maintenance :-p
<diddledan> basically stuff that is only really important to me but that I’d like written down
<diddledan> one suggestion on wikipedia is “emacs"
 * diddledan gagas
<diddledan> Gags*
<zmoylan-pi> just another os to learn :-)
<daftykins> wow, pulled PSU power again and it's confirmed - that 560Ti just isn't a happy camper
<diddledan> another suggestion is “vim"
<diddledan> methinks people don’t get ease-of-use
<zmoylan-pi> i like vim, i use it a fair bit... but can be an acquired taste
<diddledan> I love the power of vim but I don’t use it enough to remember everything
<diddledan> so I end-up having to relearn all the time
<zmoylan-pi> vim does have a very good outliner so that you can fold a document into sections based on topics
<daftykins> i've been using dropbox for notes like that, neat to have credentials or client configs like say, a devices IP to hand
<daftykins> i used to keep it all in my head but unfortunately the knock to the head seems to have shaken some loose ;)
<zmoylan-pi> just mark the document favourite on dropbox and it'll sync anytime it changes
<daftykins> wat? that's the default
<daftykins> just saying the ol' grey matter can't hold it anymore
<daftykins> hah yeah, RIP old card, she still screws up
<diddledan> :-(
<daftykins> pulled the mains out of the PSU in that machine, nipped out the room for a mo... plug it back in, fails to POST once more
<daftykins> flick the rocker off, unplug ATX power from the mobo, back in and she boots with a reset CMOS
<daftykins> somehow it trips up mobo BIOS' from being a wonky card o0
<zmoylan-pi> ooops. http://www.csoonline.com/article/3093016/security/apple-devices-held-for-ransom-rumors-claim-40m-icloud-accounts-hacked.html#tk.twt_cso
<daftykins> no way!
<zmoylan-pi> way
<daftykins> woohoo this'll wipe that smug look off their faces :>
<zmoylan-pi> no, apple users are used to paying so it's merely apple malware requiring cash... :-P
<daftykins> >:)
<zmoylan-pi> my dumbphone feels left out with all this hacking... :-)
<daftykins> and my nexus devices
<daftykins> looked like that one amounts to bad and reused passwords again though, so no biggy
<zmoylan-pi> there is also some android malware going around a few million devices too
<daftykins> yes but it's from a third party app store
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<m0nkey_> Attention Apple users. Your account may have been compromised (rumor at this time) .. https://it.slashdot.org/story/16/07/08/2011205/apple-devices-held-for-ransom-rumors-claim-40m-icloud-accounts-hacked-apple-related-forums-compromised
<popey> bet the apple ids have just been where forum users had the same user/password combo
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: did you know that when you join, you post a blank line, every time?
<zmoylan-pi> not a biggie, apple has agreed to issue every iphone user a new apple id and fingerprints...  just drop into your apple centre and they'll laser etch new fingerprints on. for a large fee they'll supply local anaesthetic
<popey> :)
<ali1234> it's only a matter of time before a largecompany gets seriously compromised
<zmoylan-pi> or more accurately we get to hear about it :-)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, h eh h eh not always :d
 * daftykins nods
<daftykins> yep, always :P
 * SebthreeBQM10HD smacks daftykins around with a Windows ME CD !
<daftykins> Me!
 * SebthreeBQM10HD and throws some DOS discs at daftykins as well :d
<daftykins> come now, diskettes!
<popey> i installed windows me recently in a vm for lulz
<popey> amazing how little works now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, what like the Internet :D ?
<zmoylan-pi> to be fair popey little worked in me then either... :-P
<daftykins> every other release rule! :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, oh nice just seen and read a Nexdock update in my emails :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, so should have one shipped at the end of August it seems, maybe sooner
<daftykins> neat, apache's mod_evasive seems quite useful for those naughty wordpress xmlrpc.php hammering scamps
<daftykins> essentially it's like a built in fail2ban for apache
<daftykins> libapache2-mod-evasive :)
<daftykins> hmm now if only i can work out how to configure it so it runs properly actually
<diddledan> FIXED THE FLIPPER!
<diddledan> (my windows)
<diddledan> I had to hack-in and remove duetdisplay
<daftykins> duet wat
<diddledan> duetdisplay.com
<daftykins> when you first mentioned it i was gonna suggest graphics drivers since they did that to me with the preview builds, but that was long ago
<diddledan> I had to force it into safemode by resetting the system twice before it got to the black screen with the dots but after the logo displayed. then I needed to enable msi service (used this: http://windowsitpro.com/windows/jsi-tip-9233-safemsiexe-freeware-starts-windows-installer-safe-mode) to be able to uninstall anything
<daftykins> that duet thing, must only be good for static text or things that don't update often?
<diddledan> I haven't tried video. only just installed it :-p
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> and you borked it! :D
<diddledan> yeah. question is: was the borkage because it was installed, or was it because I hadn't rebooted between installing and doing the new build installation
<daftykins> ooh my
<zmoylan-pi> http://liliputing.com/2016/07/star-cloud-pcg03u-compact-ubuntu-pc-90.html i likes me a small pc... :-)
<diddledan> I’m not going to read that. the page started playing noise at me
<daftykins> bay trail is a bit old now
<daftykins> i'm about to give away core 2 duos with 4GB RAM, that kinda thing is veeeeery basic
 * diddledan pets the i7 on his desk waiting for mobo
<diddledan> skylake ftw
 * zmoylan-pi is currently slumming it on ancient 1gb netbook till i check over my 4gb lenovo laptop when i get a chance
<zmoylan-pi> i do cheat... i offload the cpu intensive tasks to my rasp pi b :-D
<diddledan> not even b+?
<diddledan> I need many ram
<daftykins> pfft, that's not an intensive task if a Pi can do it ;)
<diddledan> much cpu
<diddledan> wow
<daftykins> ugh i can't get mod_evasive to work properly
<diddledan> Mod_evasive: for when you want your webserver to pretend it doesn’t know what you’re asking about
<zmoylan-pi> i do have a pi ii but haven't set i up yet as the original pi b just keeps going...
<daftykins> diddledan: yeah, you ever touched it?
<diddledan> nope
<diddledan> I want my server to be honest
<daftykins> the test script works for me on localhost but it does nothing with me testing :/
<diddledan> I guess if the FBI come calling it’ll grass me out
<daftykins> well you say that but this is the one that gets wordpress' xmlrpc.php hammered many times per second from random IPs
<diddledan> aah
<daftykins> maybe mod_evasive depends on mod_security?
<zmoylan-pi> that's why you run everything on pi's. 1) cheap to replace 2) the press conference looks terrible with the seized pi's as evidence :-P
<diddledan> if you’re not using any form of remoting you _could_ just block all access to xmlrpc.php but some stuff does depend on it, e.g. jetpack plugin
<daftykins> not sure that they'd care about that really, i was hoping this would work since they could move onto general accesses
<daftykins> there's a 195. IP hammering it again right now
<daftykins> multiple per second!
<diddledan> yeouch
<diddledan> why do they like you so much?
<daftykins> well not me, i think they're infected machines that like to hang onto a given host once they've found it runs wordpress - and keep trying to exploit it
<diddledan> couple of off-the-wall docker presentations here, including updating a drone while it’s in flight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75vm6rRb6K0
<daftykins> diddledan: having said that, i can't get this swine to work - so i've created a couple o' .htaccess and we'll see what it does!
<daftykins> very irritating when something doesn't work with no obvious reason why
<evilchristel> 6/5
<daftykins> 120%? :)
<daftykins> starts working after i remove it, wat
<daftykins> diddledan: how can you confirm a .htaccess is working o0
<m0nkey_> "AllowOverride All" in the Directory or Location directive?
<daftykins> it was, yeah - but still seemed to be getting ignored
<daftykins> i put the <Files filetoblock> directive directly in the vhosts in the end
<m0nkey_> God damn it
<m0nkey_> The ONE YEAR I didn't plan on going to Montreal Comiccon is when they have actors from the TV series Firefly
<m0nkey_> I have a book full of the scripts, etc. that needs to be signed!
<m0nkey_> Even Alfonso Ribeiro will be there! DAMN IT
<m0nkey_> Kate Mulgrew (Cpt. Janeway), Brent Spiner (Cmd. Data), Nichelle Nichols... !!!
<m0nkey_> That being said, I did sit only a couple of feet away from the TNG cast last year.
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-09
<daftykins> ;]
<m0nkey_> this mdadm array is kicking my ass still
<m0nkey_> fastest speed i've seen is 5MB/sec
<m0nkey_> i'm doing random writes
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> how'd mounting it from a live session of 7 work out?
<m0nkey_> it's now on ubuntu 16.04
<m0nkey_> no difference in speed between centos or ubuntu
<daftykins> what block size?
<m0nkey_> 512
<m0nkey_> 2000398934016 bytes / 1953383488 blocks (md0) / 2 = 512
<daftykins> hmm bit large
<m0nkey_> thats bytes, not K
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> if they were advanced format disks, that'd be screwing you up
<m0nkey_> both my hw_sector_size and physical_block_size is 512
<daftykins> some can mask that though
<m0nkey_> re-formated the filesystem, forcing 4K, i've seen a slight increase in writes, from 4MB/sec to 6MB/sec
<m0nkey_> Any way to force 4K sectors in mdadm?
<daftykins> i forget, is it a host or a KVM guest?
<m0nkey_> KVM host
<daftykins> hmm well without any running the virt tech should be irrelevant
<m0nkey_> doing a simple DD
<m0nkey_> Hitting 20MB/sec
<m0nkey_> KVM tops out around 6
<m0nkey_> 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB, 1.0 GiB) copied, 52.3285 s, 20.5 MB/s
<m0nkey_> How'd I force it to build using 4K?
<daftykins> you are using a blocksize though right? on the dd command
<daftykins> no idea there, when i've done RAID it's been for large files so i've done 64KB or larger
<m0nkey_> i've destroyed the array and testing with a single disk
<m0nkey_> see how kvm performs on writes with that
<m0nkey_> interesting
<m0nkey_> with a single disk, it's slow
<m0nkey_> testing the second disk
<daftykins> o0
<m0nkey_> wow, even with the second disk, it's super slow writes
<m0nkey_> maybe it's my controller :)
<daftykins> what is it?
<daftykins> maybe there's a bad driver, mmm
<m0nkey_> whats the command to see that again?
<daftykins> lspci ?
<m0nkey_> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)
<daftykins> hmm so it is just chipset based most likely
<daftykins> i thought this was like, a workplace server
<m0nkey_> heh, no
<m0nkey_> just some home crap box
<daftykins> ah
<m0nkey_> Ubuntu doesn't do ZFS as a root filesystem, right?
<daftykins> can you ID the motherboard? maybe that'd give some search results
<daftykins> mmm, pass
<m0nkey_> Base Board Information
<m0nkey_>         Manufacturer: MSI
<m0nkey_>         Product Name: 870A-G54 (MS-7599)
<daftykins> sounds right for how it used to be, but no idea on current
<m0nkey_> it's an old AMD board
<daftykins> AMD® 870+SB850 chipset
<daftykins> mmk
<m0nkey_> Yeah, wasn't a brilliant board to begin with :)
<daftykins> can you check out what SATA configuration modes you have in BIOS?
<m0nkey_> From memory, ACHI, IDE and RAID
<daftykins> mmm, apparently AHCI is really bad on that chipset
<m0nkey_> oh
<m0nkey_> okay
<daftykins> i see talk of folk moaning about AMD's AHCI support
<m0nkey_> I'll try that soon
<m0nkey_> Got to put my two girls to bed
<m0nkey_> brb
<daftykins> it's a total longshot but yeah, maybe in IDE mode it'll do something different :D
<daftykins> roger that
<m0nkey_>  ok they're in bed
<m0nkey_> and i'm in IDE mode
<daftykins> dun-dun-duuuuun
<m0nkey_> kicking off a vm install
<m0nkey_> ok, write speeds are up
<m0nkey_> avg 10MB/sec
<daftykins> :/
<m0nkey_> that's a slight improvement
<m0nkey_> better than 4MB/sec
<daftykins> is that install just the quivalent of a debootstrap kinda process on this RAID 1, then?
<daftykins> *equiv
<m0nkey_> yes, i guess so
<m0nkey_> i'm booting the debian install iso
<m0nkey_> and when it starts the install it slows to a crawl
<daftykins> i've actually got a setup here that i could try the same on and see if it's bad at the same stripe sizes etc, over the weekend
<daftykins> probably be moot due to not having the same chipset though
<m0nkey_> it's probably because of crappy chipset and drives
<m0nkey_> when I do a ZFS rootfs, I can add a SSD as a write cache, so it's fast that way.
<daftykins> i saw something about using a cache drive with mdadm too whilst trawling around
<daftykins> i've not used mdadm before so it could be fun anyways :)
<daftykins> ok gotta sleep for now, ttfn \o
<mappps> urgh time of yr its hard to sleep..hot and sticky ;[
<m0nkey_> whats the temp there?
<mappps> 24c
<mappps> 66% humidity
<m0nkey_> that it? :)
<mappps> heh
<m0nkey_> I was expecting 32C+ :)
<mappps> feels sticky and cant have my window open as building new flats nex door
<mappps> so its hot ;[
<m0nkey_> it's 19C, feels like 24C here this evening. 83% humidity.
<m0nkey_> It's actually been a cool day
<m0nkey_> Most of the week it reached 31C
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> wow. I missed the whole dallas thing on thursday
<diddledan> apparently the police used a robot to end the violence in a "show of lethal force" (as someone wrote)
<diddledan> while I appreciate that it was the least dangerous way to end the conflict with fewer casualties I can't help but think about skynet
<zmoylan-pi> because they didn't have the area secure?
<zmoylan-pi> in next hostage situation, a drone, police, media or private will escalate things after this
<zmoylan-pi> even worse, you'll probably start hearing of more paranoid individuals shooting down drones as they think the police are out to get them
<diddledan> wtf? this is twisted: https://youtu.be/sg0D1PpgCXs
<diddledan> transformers go "politically correct” with optimus turning female
<diddledan> bit of swearing and shooting each other
<daftykins> that's... weird
<daftykins> also, double clicking desktop icons kills kittens
<zmoylan-pi> thats default in winme
<daftykins> hmm actually i had a massive mental fail there, that IS default :D
<zmoylan-pi> it's the active desktop shenanigans... i spent a large amount of time turning that off in every pc i encountered
<diddledan> I always knew you were a nutjob
<zmoylan-pi> just me and my collection of singing potatoes
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: because who wouldn’t want html everywhere?!
<daftykins> yeah, i couldn't stand that rubbish
<daftykins> seems i'm as confused as megatron today
<diddledan> do you have boobies?
<daftykins> not yet, as far as i can tell
<diddledan> you need estrogen then
 * daftykins spies Freenode lag
<diddledan> Laggard!
 * diddledan lags ‘ard
<zmoylan-pi> i've had to kick irssi twice already.  ddos probably underway, my other irc server is grand
<daftykins> so here's an amusing tale of modern technology, i decided to let my lovely new system update its' BIOS today - which it can do over the internet from inside the EFI!
<zmoylan-pi> that sounds... fun
<diddledan> scary
<daftykins> however once it was done, it wanted the same image file again to do another portion, apparently - but if i told it to check online again it simply told me that it was already current!
<diddledan> my new board has 16MB of bios/efi thingy chip
<diddledan> two chips of 128Mbit
<zmoylan-pi> oh is this one of those it runs out of space for updates whoopsies?
<daftykins> it also refused to read flash drives for whatever reason, so i had to whip the side panel off, throw the image on a SATA HDD and plug it in so it could see it again
<daftykins> :D
<ali1234> my new board has an SPI programming header... so it's impossible to brick it
<diddledan> ali1234: nice
<zmoylan-pi> like the titanic was unsinkable... :-P
<penguin42> have you got the raw image and a spi programmer?
<ali1234> i have an spi programmer
<daftykins> asus ones tend to be so as well, because it can read in from a USB drive too afaiui
<diddledan> I resurrected a board a while back through one of those headers
<diddledan> was an MSI jobby
<daftykins> maybe i should contact asus about that glaring ommission
<daftykins> when it updates online i think it just holds the image in RAM, so you don't have it anymore for the second boot
<zmoylan-pi> The major difference between a thing that might go wrong and a thing that cannot possibly go wrong is that when a thing that cannot possibly go wrong goes wrong it usually turns out to be impossible to get at or repair. - douglas adams
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> diddledan: is your current win10 build ~43xx ?
<zmoylan-pi> those wise words have been a great comfort while fixing things that couldn't /break/
<penguin42> I had 'fun' recovering a phone I bricked over new year; turns out qualcomm based phones have a very very low level fallback boot loader you can reimage from
<daftykins> lower than button press types?
<ali1234> normally they have a failsafe in mask rom
<penguin42> daftykins: Yes
<diddledan> 14383 I think
<penguin42> for even after you screw the fastboot up
<daftykins> there's a big qualcomm encryption patchload coming for Nexus phones this month
<daftykins> diddledan: ah yeah, i heard that's practically final
<daftykins> gone gold so my news tells me :O
<diddledan> Yup. the watermark is gone
<daftykins> BAM and the watermark is GONE!
<m0nkey_> What's the current feeling on TeamViewer?
<zmoylan-pi> do crickets recommend teamviewer? :-P
<ali1234> tasbot time http://twitchls.com/gamesdonequick
<daftykins> m0nkey_: strikes me as harmless to use, but i don't think i'd install it anywhere - just have people use the 'run only' functionality
<daftykins> at least that's a thing on the Windows version
<daftykins> haha tool assisted speedrun (TAS) of a mario game that's literally walking through memory right now;
<daftykins> www.twitch.tv/gamesdonequick
<m0nkey_> I need an always on remote control thing
<daftykins> OS?
<daftykins> how'd the RAID experiments go btw?
<m0nkey_> Windows
<m0nkey_> Gave up
<daftykins> which edition of Windows? because RDP is there if it's Pro or up
<m0nkey_> Eventually installed Proxmox, which does ZFS root.. allowing me to put a SSD cache, so it's fast.
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> so i'd just run regedit and modify the default RDP port listened on and forward it, then job done
<m0nkey_> <-- home edition, there is no rdp server
<daftykins> which version? you can hack it on i always heard
<m0nkey_> 10
<daftykins> hrmm.
<daftykins> https://github.com/stascorp/rdpwrap/releases
<daftykins> apparently this adds it :D
<m0nkey_> tried it, doesn't work.. the listener service fails to start
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> well you can teamviewer it if you enable 2FA and use a good pass i suspect
<m0nkey_> thats new
<m0nkey_> TV has introduced trusted devices
<zmoylan-pi> didn't they have a slight security problem recently?
<m0nkey_> Hmm, also Chrome Remote Desktop.. that could work
<m0nkey_> Yeah, that works well :-)
<daftykins> err
<daftykins> remote tech in a browser? seems legit (not)
<ali1234> zmoylan-pi: teamviewer breach seems to be down to the linked-in hack
<ali1234> no evidence that they were directly compromised (would have been much bigger news if they were)
<daftykins> yeah just poor passwords
<daftykins> and pass reuse
<ali1234> i still wouldn't use it though
<ali1234> ssh is enough
<daftykins> we were talking about windows remote access, so no
<ali1234> put windows in a VM on a linux host
<daftykins> that's ridiculous
<zmoylan-pi> can you run windows in a vm under os/2? :-P
 * penguin42 isn't aware of a VM system for os/2
<zmoylan-pi> there was news of a new release of os/2 and i have seen notes about installing it in a vm... just seems odd that no crazy sod has made windows run under os/2... :-)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 1 2 3
<penguin42> a b c ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> d e f g
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z
<Myrtti> eh
<daftykins> i've a feeling it's a demonstration of how irritating someone can be :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> daftykins, no it was a response to penguin42
<daftykins> you fooled me :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> daftykins, oh and irritating would have been flooding the channel with the alaphbet a few or more liens
<daftykins> oh you wouldn't have lasted long :)
#ubuntu-uk 2016-07-10
<m0nkey_> Facebook appears to be down
<m0nkey_> Getting 'Service Unavailable'
<daftykins> that's a good thing
<daftykins> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> daftykins, m0nkey_ yeah Facebook uh!
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doesnt like Facebok
<daftykins> is that the chicken one? :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what?
<daftykins> bok bok bok
<mappps> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> .
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-03
<foobarry> iplayer works on my near identical work PC ..strange
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning
<diddledan> inkscape is now in the windows 10 appstore?! :-o
<diddledan> as is krita
 * zmoylan-pi waits till win7 is in the win 10 app store... :-)
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> I can't find opensuse though
<zmoylan-pi> is emacs there? at least a decent os replacement... :-P
<diddledan> nope
<diddledan> I can't work emacs, anyway
<zmoylan-pi> well they lost stallman then as a customer... :-D
<diddledan> fun systemd bug: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237
<diddledan> screenie if you don't want to read the whole bug:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DIvxKmFX/
<diddledan> basically if your username begins with the number 0 then any services spawned by systemd supposedly for your username get root privs instead
<foobarry> anyone ever compiled python without optimisations enabled?
<foobarry> seems a lot *slower* :|
<foobarry> to execute code now
<diddledan> well surely without optimisations WILL be slower, no?
<diddledan> the whole point of optimising things is to make them faster, so without optimisations it'll be defacto slower
<foobarry> the opposite happens
<foobarry> configure with optimisations, resulting in SLOWER operations
 * zmoylan-pi remembers an ancient cpm computer that had a super expensive compiler for basic programs... the only difference between running the code in interpreted and compiled was that you couldn't ctrl-c the exe and look at the code... no optimisation there baby 8-)
<zmoylan-pi> when i compiled opl on psions the only noticeable difference was size of the binary was tiny compared to the source code... handy on a device with tiny storage
<diddledan> good news everybody: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40481561
<zmoylan-pi> i seem to get on fine with 1-2mb broadband, not too fussed
<zmoylan-pi> 1-2 times a year i download an iso... and even then i can wait...
<zmoylan-pi> but netflix users on the other hand will rejoice... :-)
<m0nkey_> You'll hate my super expensive 200mbps then
 * zmoylan-pi still has a 9600bps fax modem somewhere...
 * brobostigon has one laying in a box behind his desk from 1998.
<zmoylan-pi> this one is a portable one so will off a p9 battery for a few hours
<brobostigon> handy.
<zmoylan-pi> for your hacking the gibson from a beer garden opportunities... :-)
<foobarry> starting to wonder if my home IP is blacklisted from iplayer
<foobarry> live bbc wimbledon works
<brobostigon> zmoylan-pi: :)
<CoderEurope> So what does the room think of Pop!_OS ?
<zmoylan-pi> i read the description and thought... meh...
<foobarry> CoderEurope: bad idea
<m0nkey_> Is this just another Ubuntu ISO with a custom desktop theme?
<foobarry> for now it seems
<foobarry> just seems dumb and fractious while alienating customers
<foobarry> but hey
<foobarry> i'm not a customer, or even remotely prospective so it doesn't matter to me
<zmoylan-pi> i think someone is offering a laptop for sale with it preinstalled so it might appeal to newbies who want to give linux a spin without the horrors of trying to install it themselves...
<diddledan> I'm betting it was created to allow them to ship ubuntu without paying for the name
<m0nkey_> What have I done? I've booked a flight & hotel and bought a ticket for a BSD conference. Goodbye cruel Linux!
 * m0nkey_ quits (Quit: Terminated by an evil penguin)
 * zmoylan-pi bets m0nkey_ will return wearing sandles...
<m0nkey_> lol
<zmoylan-pi> brown sandals with blue socks indicating technical rank and complete lack of taste...
<m0nkey_> I'll send Beastie you way
<diddledan> m0nkey_: which one?
<m0nkey_> All of them
<m0nkey_> Or do you mean which conference?
<diddledan> which con
<m0nkey_> vBSDCon
<m0nkey_> http://www.verisign.com/en_US/internet-technology-news/verisign-events/vbsdcon/index.xhtml
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-04
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
 * SuperEngineer won't be around for a wee while. He diappears tomorrow morning for a trip to British Royal Infirmary.  If op survived, will be back soonish.  If mot, see y'all on the other side. soon. if not
<SuperEngineer> [I told my own planets leaders that forcing one of us into an Earth body wasn't going to work. Did they believe me? Nah!
<brobostigon> good luck, :), may the penguin gods be with you,
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<brobostigon> :)
<diddledan> these corporeal vessels are too fragile
<diddledan> SuperEngineer: you need an upgrade
<diddledan> http://pa1.narvii.com/6395/c93ce5526bc3dd020b363cd6a259a5052546165b_hq.gif
<brobostigon> :)
<Duncan_> edge
<SuperEngineer> diddledan: upgrade was already tried.... failed, even after reboot
<diddledan> dang
<brobostigon> anyone recognise the following error, please, https://pastebin.com/P8hdiaBF
<diddledan> norks :-( https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/04/world/asia/north-korea-missile-test-icbm.html
<daftykins> amazing Team America haven't stepped up yet
 * diddledan sings the themetune
<diddledan> UH MERRICA. DUCK YEAH!
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> pretty blown away by this, i called up the telco about fixing the mounting of that ancient box of phone lines on the front of my house
<daftykins> couple of guys came out the same day, and now want to dig up the road and lay fresh copper entirely
<diddledan> wat
<diddledan> that's a bit of overkill for a box dangling off the wall. although new copper will probably mean better speed of broadband sync
<daftykins> yeah might be, doubt i'll see too much more - think i'm already 700m away they say so my line stats are about 55/25
<daftykins> 60/10 is the service i pay for though
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> fairly close to spec then
<daftykins> what's weird is when i was on 40/5, i could use the upnpc package to query the old router that was using ATM, which showed me sync of 52 and 25
<daftykins> yet when i moved to the 60/10 service it kept creeping up and eventually claimed 58Mb
<arsenip> hoe hum, looks like openvz (in proxmox 3.x) doesn't support modern systemd = time to queue up a vmhost rebuild.
<daftykins> you could tell it couldn't handle it though, downloads would mostly try to ramp up TCP sliding window style to ~5.7MB/sec then drop back off again repeatedly
<arsenip> thus arsen can't have any modern centos7/ubuntu containers :(
<daftykins> aww
<daftykins> but arsensen likes new things!
<diddledan> see, I can't read arsenip as arsen ip. I always see it as arse nip
<arsenip> to be fair - on my personal box i want UBER_LTS stability, so i dont have to rebuild stuff very often.
<arsenip> it's arsen, which was transformed to parsenip for jokes, then dropped the -p
<arsenip> and someone owns 'arsen' on freenode :)
 * diddledan nips arsenip 's arse
<daftykins> d'aww
<arsenip> anyway. cue 3 hours rebuilding VMs pointlessly, giving up and reverting to centos6 (final)
<daftykins> anyone struggle with clients that needlessly keep a billion browser tabs open? :)
<arsenip> maybe i should just rent another VPS and build in parallel, and flip DNS, like i would with any real production system.
<diddledan> esxi
<arsenip> yeah i was considering it, diddledan
<arsenip> proxmox is like... crap.
<daftykins> that's what i do with my domestic VMs too, only swap DNS for port forwards to IPs :>
<diddledan> I'm running an esxi here in my living room - means I keep my toes toasty :-0p
<diddledan> :-p
<arsenip> ive got an initscript for natting my vz containers
<diddledan> I really should move it into my back room
<daftykins> diddledan: did y'see the super cheap 10GigE cards that've appeared?
<diddledan> daftykins: no?
<arsenip> oddly i have no server at home at all anymore - probably the closest thing is my crappy raspberry pi.
<diddledan> show me!
<daftykins> if it weren't for the switch element still, it's becoming more sane
<arsenip> if you want a 10gig card just let me know :p
<daftykins> or more feasible i should say
<daftykins> arsenip: o rly
<daftykins> would it be some crazy power hungry thing though? :P
<arsenip> yes likely.
<arsenip> :D
<daftykins> XD
<arsenip> and SFP too
<daftykins> http://www.anandtech.com/show/11598/asus-launches-xgc100c-10-gbe-adapter-aquantia-aqc107-99
<arsenip> but im sure  i could find spares.
<diddledan> I got an intel X520 for ~£50
<diddledan> ebay ftw
<daftykins> be interesting to see how power consumption compares
<arsenip> *apparently* virgin have 'gifted' me 300mb at home
<arsenip> so i may now get 100mb, i guess.
<daftykins> o0 not getting what they claim, huh?
<arsenip> indeed. super high usage in my area
<daftykins> arsenip: wealthy client fella has just bought a place in Brompton Park Crescent, where Hyperoptic appear to be installing :D
<arsenip> massively oversubscribed - i *think* the 300meg upgrades mean they upgraded the backhaul so should be better overall  (and faster)
<daftykins> not far from that fancy pad he had last time
<arsenip> ah i know where that is
<arsenip> just behind farm lane, nice restaurant there
<arsenip> or was, when i went there last
<arsenip> 5 years ago :D
<daftykins> we shall have to have a fine meal when i make it over next, then
<daftykins> although he's gonna gut it as usual from October afaik
<daftykins> seems to hate walls when he buys places ;)
<arsenip> i wonder if a modern raspberry pi with two USB 2.5" hdds would make a nice backup solution.
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> they suck for IO :)
<arsenip> nightly remote backups tho - nps
<daftykins> although after an initial copy i suppose not too bad
<daftykins> but if you rsync'd, haha
<arsenip> wana somehow mirror them, but probably not raid
<arsenip> basically generate two @home copies of my remote server data
<daftykins> think you'd be better off buying a Synology DS216j
<arsenip> i like the idea of unplugging a usb drive and whacking it in my bag - then having all of my data
<daftykins> they double as VPN endpoints for office shared resource access for some of my clients \o/
<arsenip> tbh with a couple of massive drives i could be much lazier about backups - just do entire disk rsyncs :D
<Azelphur> well this is fun
<daftykins> what've you broken today? :)
<Azelphur> I had a good credit rating, I applied for a joint bank account with my gf, and an account for my to receive my (USD) salary, turns out I get charged high exchange fees, so I tried to apply for barclays
<Azelphur> and that was the end of my credit rating, apparently, because I applied for 3 banks in a row.
<daftykins> mmm can imagine how that would be a red flag
<Azelphur> yea, but to have that put me from "Perfectly good, no missed payments on anything ever, and no debt" to "Nope you can't even open a bank account"... wow -_-
<daftykins> how've you gotten paid in the past to avoid fees etc?
<Azelphur> Paypal, boss paid all fees
<Azelphur> boss wants to switch to bank transfer for obvious reasons
<daftykins> i get burnt doing some jobs for some guys in Austria sometimes, ask for a reall small payment and see half of it go on the bank fees - ugh
<daftykins> *really
<Azelphur> indeed, I'm loosing about £150/mo to this :(
<daftykins> suuuuurely it worked out better before :<
<arsenip> sadly that's how it works Azelphur - has it actually affected you though?
<arsenip> most institutions dont actually rely solely on the rating - they'll look at individual cases iwth their own metrics (if your numbers all say you're a good candidate and the only downside according to <arbitary number generated by a company who sells said number as their main profit stream> then you'll probs be fine)
<awilkins> Have updated to 17.04 from 16.04
<awilkins> Nautilus has no "Create Folder" option any more.
<awilkins> ARRRRRGH
<zmoylan-pi> ctrl-shift-n?
<awilkins> Yes, that works.... it's just impossible to find in a folder in list view mode with more files than a scrollbar's worth
<awilkins> On the context menu, I mena
<awilkins> It's not in the "File" menu either
<daftykins> cool kids stay on LTS (:
<awilkins> You have to click in empty space with no files in to get the context menu item.
<zmoylan-pi> menus are so last decade... you're supposed to discover the features now in hidden hotspots that you click...
<awilkins> Which is annoying in a camera upload filder with 1,079 photos in it
<awilkins> Arrgh
<awilkins> And now your phone doesn't count as a Nautilus window even though it is one
<zmoylan-pi> go to software installer search for midnight commander...
<awilkins> Which means you can't alt-` to it from the window you want to copy your photos to
<awilkins> <grrarrrrrr>
<zmoylan-pi> i have found myself installing alternative file managers on more distros recently...
<daftykins> i'll be taking a young lady over to Sark in a little over a week, here's it from near my place - http://i.imgur.com/kstqRKQ.jpg
<daftykins> just found an amusing old program on it :D https://youtu.be/0yCccWcFbXw
<zmoylan-pi> i remember reading of a tourist who got a bit lost in germany using a 60+ year old tourist guide
<diddledan> should have asked the tourist guide whether they knew their way around
<diddledan> mind you at 60+ they might have had alzeimers
<zmoylan-pi> it was a printed guide...
<brobostigon> maybe they should have used hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, which douglas adams started to write hitchiking in germany. :)
<zmoylan-pi> the original version which listed earth as 'harmless' or the updated version which said 'mostly harmless'?
<brobostigon> well, as far as the whole universe is concerned, we the earth, are 'mostly harmless' to the rest of the universe, which is very very big, mind'boggingly big'
<zmoylan-pi> it did take me over an hour to walk back from the chemist...
<daftykins> cor
<daftykins> what's that distance measured in Guernseys?
<zmoylan-pi> no idea but definitely one full metals...
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-05
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry acheronuk ubot9 PaulW2U KrimZon X3N andatche directhex mcs_ arsenip toaster66 singer22 lubotu3 webpigeon stryx` DJones diddledan_ higgins Chaser brobostigon
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mcs_ stryx` CoderEurope chrisccoulson higgins diddledan_ arsenip X3N ujjain czajkowski acheronuk Darkstar_ singer22 DJones ikonia Ieuan christel Cueball GregKNicholson[m tomred
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diddledan_ Darkstar_ stryx` diplo ikonia X3N zmoylan-pi #ubun DJones higgins foobarry webpigeon elky acheronuk Seeker` christel directhex Laney aptanet chrisccoulson
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U webpigeon acheronuk singer22 ikonia zmoylan-pi CoderEurope andatche diplo higgins Cueball daftykins GregKNicholson[m DJones X3N lubotu3 directhex flexiondotorg christel Chaser
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Seeker` Cueball stryx` Laney diddledan_ DJones andatche zmoylan-pi mcs_ webpigeon PaulW2U brobostigon hazrpg_ ubot9 Ieuan flexiondotorg geheimnis` ikonia SuperMatt StevenR
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry xnox Myrtti SuperMatt zmoylan-pi lubotu3 m0nkey_ higgins stryx` chrisccoulson PaulW2U toaster66 andatche DJones diddledan_ webpigeon KrimZon_2 tomred czajkowski singer22
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daftykins Cueball elky czajkowski CoderEurope KrimZon_2 directhex christel brobostigon StevenR aptanet tomred diplo ujjain Myrtti LuNaTicPanDora xnox Chaser mcs_ NET||abuse
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Darkstar_ m0nkey_ ujjain StevenR geheimnis` higgins toaster66 singer22 christel elky directhex PaulW2U diplo SuperMatt KrimZon_2 KrimZon diddledan_ GregKNicholson[m webpigeon NET||abuse
<webpigeon> !ops
<lubotu3> Help!  DJones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: christel davmor2_ ikonia dipre stryx` WillMoogle elky Laney diddledan lubotu3 zmoylan-pi KrimZon_2 higgins Darkstar_ toaster66 chrisccoulson LuNaTicPanDora Myrtti X3N mcs_
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: StevenR tomred ging m0nkey_ tripleclones stryx` ikonia ubot9 Cueball lubotu3 GregKNicholson[m Dave foobarry CoderEurope Chaser higgins Seeker` ubuntulog aptanet andatche
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: m0nkey_ Chaser KrimZon PaulW2U foobarry LuNaTicPanDora GregKNicholson[m tomred directhex christel daftykins Cueball arsenip brobostigon ujjain aptanet mcs_ ubuntulog DJones SuperMatt
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: lubotu3 aptanet elky tomred acheronuk LuNaTicPanDora mcs_ StevenR PaulW2U singer22 flexiondotorg X3N xnox NET||abuse toaster66 KrimZon brobostigon foobarry directhex Laney
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: X3N chrisccoulson elky GregKNicholson[m toaster66 PaulW2U m0nkey_ aptanet Seeker` tomred lubotu3 Myrtti Dave DJones singer22 davmor2_ acheronuk ubuntulog KrimZon_2 Ieuan
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi directhex diplo toaster66 christel Laney LuNaTicPanDora Cueball davmor2_ NET||abuse WillMoogle aptanet foobarry arsenip higgins acheronuk tox` KrimZon tripleclones daftykins
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andatche singer22 KrimZon czajkowski Seeker` LuNaTicPanDora DJones acheronuk PaulW2U stryx` Ieuan ujjain Laney davmor2_ X3N ubot9 WillMoogle daftykins xnox geheimnis`
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti arsenip aptanet flexiondotorg webpigeon tomred ubuntulog GregKNicholson[m LuNaTicPanDora ubot9 dipre SuperMatt StevenR X3N singer22 daftykins Ieuan christel toaster66 lubotu3
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ujjain davmor2_ diddledan_ zmoylan-pi Chaser Myrtti andatche geheimnis` lubotu3 ubuntulog arsenip czajkowski DJones toaster66 acheronuk KrimZon_2 X3N Darkstar_ diplo Ieuan
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KrimZon Cueball arsenip PaulW2U foobarry CoderEurope diddledan_ DJones Myrtti tomred m0nkey_ acheronuk Laney geheimnis` czajkowski higgins ubot9 Ieuan chrisccoulson Chaser
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins arsenip diddledan_ ikonia SuperMatt hazrpg_ GregKNicholson[m lubotu3 chrisccoulson X3N xnox LuNaTicPanDora Darkstar_ StevenR tomred christel aptanet KrimZon webpigeon elky
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: lubotu3 CoderEurope brobostigon StevenR christel geheimnis` chrisccoulson GregKNicholson[m Chaser WillMoogle davmor2_ KrimZon_2 toaster66 ujjain stryx` ubot9 Ieuan LuNaTicPanDora ubuntulog diplo
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: lubotu3 daftykins Myrtti mcs_ higgins KrimZon davmor2_ CoderEurope foobarry Cueball geheimnis` NET||abuse aptanet ubot9 KrimZon_2 xnox toaster66 ubuntulog Chaser tomred
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andatche GregKNicholson[m PaulW2U elky StevenR KrimZon_2 KrimZon diddledan_ lubotu3 singer22 foobarry Laney aptanet stryx` hazrpg_ m6lpi arsenip dipre DJones higgins
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andatche LuNaTicPanDora lubotu3 geheimnis` ubuntulog toaster66 Cueball higgins brobostigon davmor2_ Darkstar_ arsenip DJones diddledan_ NET||abuse daftykins hazrp Myrtti mcs_ GregKNicholson[m
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball DJones directhex singer22 Chaser davmor2_ webpigeon diplo higgins flexiondotorg Ieuan ikonia Seeker` Darkstar_ brobostigon arsenip ubuntulog czajkowski acheronuk popey
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip tomred GregKNicholson[m KrimZon acheronuk m0nkey_ andatche chrisccoulson toaster66 mcs_ christel daftykins brobostigon Ieuan LuNaTicPanDora foobarry directhex Chaser Seeker` hazrpg_
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones geheimnis` acheronuk daftykins ujjain elky andatche tomred toaster66 StevenR CoderEurope stryx` Darkstar_ Laney Seeker` higgins arsenip #ubun GregKNicholson[m SuperMatt
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: acheronuk Dave tox` webpigeon diplo singer22 foobarry mcs_ NET||abuse SuperMatt popey did Seeker` DJones tripleclones tomred aptanet ubuntulog PaulW2U X3N
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Chaser ubot9 geheimnis` X3N zmoylan-pi WillMoogle hazrpg_ StevenR davmor2_ Myrtti SuperMatt toaster66 arsenip CoderEurope DJones NET||abuse lubotu3 directhex Ieuan christel
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky ubuntulog webpigeon acheronuk ikonia directhex lubotu3 CoderEurope hazrp DJones ujjain Darkstar_ LuNaTicPanDora dipre ughetto chrisccoulson andatche aptanet Myrtti diddledan_
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: czajkowski chrisccoulson diddledan davmor2_ acheronuk ging DJones ubuntulog Chaser KrimZon_2 directhex KrimZon aptanet higgins PaulW2U arsenip diddledan_ diplo daftykins singer22
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: directhex ujjain geheimnis` davmor2_ Darkstar_ DJones christel singer22 higgins zmoylan-pi X3N acheronuk ikonia dipre LuNaTicPanDora elky stryx` daftykins ubuntulog ubot9
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: WillMoogle acheronuk ujjain Myrtti czajkowski lubotu3 mcs_ directhex diddledan_ higgins ikonia m0nkey_ daftykins zmoylan-pi foobarry Seeker` elky chrisccoulson stryx` KrimZon
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog directhex NET||abuse Ieuan mcs_ acheronuk m0nkey_ Chaser lubotu3 Darkstar_ KrimZon flexiondotorg christel GregKNicholson[m tomred xnox ubot9 zmoylan-pi geheimnis` DJones
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ikonia xnox davmor2_ tomred KrimZon christel aptanet higgins arsenip KrimZon_2 czajkowski Darkstar_ StevenR daftykins andatche GregKNicholson[m m0nkey_ singer22 geheimnis` directhex
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones daftykins brobostigon acheronuk ging Cueball Darkstar_ toaster66 Laney flexiondotorg czajkowski CoderEurope SuperMatt geheimnis` ubot9 andatche tripleclones stryx` LuNaTicPanDora ubuntulog
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubot9 lubotu3 diddledan_ PaulW2U Ieuan foobarry arsenip KrimZon_2 tomred Chaser NET||abuse directhex webpigeon higgins chrisccoulson mcs_ ujjain xnox ikonia aptanet
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi LuNaTicPanDora GregKNicholson[m ughetto davmor2_ X3N toaster66 Seeker` diddledan_ m0nkey_ NET||abuse singer22 higgins ubuntulog PaulW2U ubot9 flexiondotorg tomred tox` dipre
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 Myrtti tomred webpigeon SuperMatt brobostigon higgins X3N christel ikonia davmor2_ ujjain andatche hazrpg_ GregKNicholson[m WillMoogle directhex ging StevenR foobarry
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mcs_ geheimnis` Chaser stryx` ging diddledan_ andatche ikonia daftykins PaulW2U ujjain webpigeon ubuntulog brobostigon xnox lubotu3 toaster66 higgins aptanet singer22
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diplo CoderEurope brobostigon diddledan tomred elky xnox czajkowski zmoylan-pi foobarry Ieuan m6lpi higgins andatche dipre GregKNicholson[m Cueball mcs_ LuNaTicPanDora Dave
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brobostigon ikon NET||abuse Darkstar_ stryx` davmor2_ BelaKiss Ieuan LuNaTicPanDora Chaser singer22 christel Myrtti toaster66 andatche higgins mcs_ DJones CoderEurope Laney
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog X3N dipre stryx` StevenR Ieuan lubotu3 directhex ikon acheronuk webpigeon Myrtti zmoylan-pi aptanet LuNaTicPanDora CoderEurope andatche singer22 flexiondotorg DJones
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KrimZon_2 andatche ikonia mcs_ Ieuan aptanet webpigeon directhex CoderEurope brobostigon KrimZon stryx` singer22 diddledan_ davmor2_ toaster66 Cueball christel tomred PaulW2U
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson m0nkey_ arsenip ikonia brobostigon StevenR DJones higgins Darkstar_ lubotu3 LuNaTicPanDora NET||abuse acheronuk geheimnis` singer22 flexiondotorg Cueball ubuntulog ujjain KrimZon_2
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dipre Laney stryx` davmor2_ popey lubotu3 NET||abuse DJones andatche directhex LuNaTicPanDora acheronuk singer22 christel did PaulW2U Myrtti toaster66 foobarry ikonia
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball StevenR Seeker` stryx` higgins DJones ughetto tox` diddledan_ Myrtti geheimnis` CoderEurope webpigeon andatche ubot9 X3N KrimZon_2 foobarry chrisccoulson ujjain
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: toaster66 christel StevenR popey brobostigon chrisccoulson Chaser lubotu3 NET||abuse diddledan DJones daftykins diplo geheimnis` PaulW2U foobarry mcs_ elky webpigeon andatche
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Dave hazrpg_ Cueball dipre ubuntulog tomred GregKNicholson[m christel brobostigon Darkstar_ Seeker` X3N tripleclones PaulW2U chrisccoulson zmoylan-pi Chaser ging acheronuk StevenR
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andatche singer22 xnox KrimZon Cueball daftykins ubot9 hazrp stryx` X3N davmor2_ dipre PaulW2U Ieuan brobostigon Seeker` ughetto diddledan_ toaster66 LuNaTicPanDora
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Darkstar_ chrisccoulson diddledan_ CoderEurope X3N #ubun m0nkey_ mcs_ brobostigon ubuntulog aptanet NET||abuse DJones SuperMatt christel LuNaTicPanDora ubot9 ujjain Cueball Laney
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti Darkstar_ Seeker` ughetto davmor2_ zmoylan-pi aptanet m0nkey_ ubot9 foobarry GregKNicholson[m StevenR Cueball mcs_ ujjain tox` directhex webpigeon Laney PaulW2U
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry arsenip ujjain diddledan_ Laney m0nkey_ DJones Myrtti czajkowski Seeker` LuNaTicPanDora ikon lubotu3 tox` Chaser flexiondotorg ubot9 X3N KrimZon_2 chrisccoulson
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: webpigeon diddledan m0nkey_ Darkstar_ elky NET||abuse m6lpi chrisccoulson popey acheronuk Ieuan KrimZon_2 CoderEurope flexiondotorg xnox hazrpg_ SuperMatt singer22 tomred ubot9
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: m0nkey_ ubot9 stryx` geheimnis` webpigeon ubuntulog PaulW2U #ubun andatche elky tomred LuNaTicPanDora flexiondotorg xnox foobarry diddledan_ X3N diplo hazrpg_ Chaser
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky lubotu3 KrimZon_2 tripleclones Ieuan DJones ubot9 chrisccoulson ikonia webpigeon diplo flexiondotorg LuNaTicPanDora NET||abuse PaulW2U brobostigon foobarry dipre hazrpg_ tomred
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: aptanet NET||abuse singer22 GregKNicholson[m Laney diplo elky xnox LuNaTicPanDora PaulW2U WillMoogle arsenip Darkstar_ SuperMatt KrimZon Dave Seeker` davmor2_ ubuntulog StevenR
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: popey flexiondotorg ging diddledan X3N WillMoogle elky StevenR Myrtti stryx` aptanet arsenip czajkowski Seeker` diplo chrisccoulson dipre LuNaTicPanDora brobostigon zmoylan-pi
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brobostigon ujjain davmor2_ daftykins dipre LuNaTicPanDora mcs_ hazrp ubot9 christel geheimnis` directhex Darkstar_ StevenR Seeker` ughetto elky czajkowski X3N DJones
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones zmoylan-pi Seeker` Laney NET||abuse KrimZon_2 singer22 foobarry geheimnis` christel GregKNicholson[m Chaser StevenR ubuntulog andatche flexiondotorg PaulW2U aptanet X3N hazrp
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: m0nkey_ Seeker` tomred Myrtti zmoylan-pi brobostigon KrimZon czajkowski foobarry diddledan Chaser KrimZon_2 hazrpg_ Dave ubot9 ujjain geheimnis` Darkstar_ Ieuan PaulW2U
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky ujjain tomred daftykins toaster66 webpigeon xnox ikon tox` DJones higgins Myrtti flexiondotorg christel ubot9 mcs_ m0nkey_ Ieuan ubuntulog StevenR
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: BelaKiss flexiondotorg Seeker` PaulW2U Myrtti ubuntulog elky ujjain chrisccoulson daftykins directhex GregKNicholson[m arsenip DJones brobostigon aptanet andatche dipre KrimZon_2 geheimnis`
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: toaster66 diddledan_ CoderEurope christel stryx` geheimnis` NET||abuse ujjain webpigeon Darkstar_ #ubun daftykins ubot9 m0nkey_ zmoylan-pi acheronuk Chaser KrimZon_2 DJones flexiondotorg
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 hazrpg_ Chaser ujjain christel ubuntulog Seeker` brobostigon aptanet andatche Myrtti GregKNicholson[m toaster66 diddledan_ mcs_ czajkowski LuNaTicPanDora geheimnis` chrisccoulson KrimZon_2
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball tomred stryx` did Ieuan higgins WillMoogle Chaser hazrpg_ foobarry tripleclones christel zmoylan-pi ubot9 SuperMatt xnox Dave czajkowski diplo chrisccoulson
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: webpigeon czajkowski WillMoogle SuperMatt mcs_ Darkstar_ lubotu3 ujjain Cueball higgins elky toaster66 tox` KrimZon_2 diplo flexiondotorg diddledan_ geheimnis` tripleclones Ieuan
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diddledan_ popey arsenip daftykins KrimZon StevenR X3N directhex elky webpigeon christel chrisccoulson ubuntulog andatche DJones Darkstar_ xnox Chaser higgins PaulW2U
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: christel davmor2_ xnox toaster66 foobarry tox` aptanet flexiondotorg m0nkey_ DJones czajkowski directhex Myrtti tomred ubuntulog KrimZon_2 andatche lubotu3 Darkstar_ dipre
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky DJones davmor2_ ubuntulog Seeker` directhex ikonia ughetto KrimZon acheronuk Ieuan m0nkey_ geheimnis` tox` tomred diddledan_ mcs_ toaster66 xnox StevenR
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U directhex LuNaTicPanDora KrimZon_2 ubot9 lubotu3 daftykins singer22 diplo xnox X3N toaster66 Cueball aptanet Seeker` ujjain christel DJones Chaser GregKNicholson[m
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ujjain ughetto toaster66 chrisccoulson brobostigon geheimnis` Ieuan acheronuk davmor2_ foobarry arsenip NET||abuse Cueball tomred ubuntulog mcs_ elky tox` KrimZon_2 directhex
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins stryx` ubuntulog X3N flexiondotorg DJones tomred Laney ughetto GregKNicholson[m webpigeon Myrtti aptanet zmoylan-pi directhex Ieuan tox` ujjain acheronuk Darkstar_
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones WillMoogle brobostigon higgins ubot9 Chaser ujjain diddledan_ PaulW2U elky StevenR GregKNicholson[m daftykins tripleclones ubuntulog davmor2_ m6lpi andatche hazrpg_ KrimZon_2
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: SuperMatt directhex hazrpg_ Seeker` Darkstar_ NET||abuse xnox X3N elky higgins singer22 ikonia m0nkey_ arsenip webpigeon PaulW2U christel daftykins stryx` czajkowski
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: directhex Chaser ikonia KrimZon_2 chrisccoulson tox` lubotu3 LuNaTicPanDora Laney Myrtti singer22 brobostigon stryx` geheimnis` toaster66 zmoylan-pi foobarry mcs_ elky m0nkey_
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: CoderEurope directhex KrimZon ubuntulog dipre singer22 X3N ikonia ging ubot9 popey PaulW2U m0nkey_ arsenip christel acheronuk diddledan_ GregKNicholson[m ujjain andatche
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti LuNaTicPanDora KrimZon_2 acheronuk ubot9 ughetto mcs_ higgins PaulW2U flexiondotorg singer22 tox` foobarry Chaser Ieuan arsenip andatche christel GregKNicholson[m stryx`
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip davmor2_ LuNaTicPanDora acheronuk daftykins tox` StevenR aptanet KrimZon Chaser directhex Seeker` geheimnis` flexiondotorg higgins zmoylan-pi andatche brobostigon Laney dipre
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog DJones zmoylan-pi flexiondotorg elky higgins m6lpi SuperMatt Seeker` ging daftykins tripleclones m0nkey_ chrisccoulson diplo Cueball davmor2_ KrimZon PaulW2U aptanet
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Darkstar_ geheimnis` acheronuk X3N higgins ging elky daftykins chrisccoulson xnox arsenip davmor2_ popey zmoylan-pi ikonia lubotu3 czajkowski PaulW2U aptanet m0nkey_
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti Laney BelaKiss LuNaTicPanDora chrisccoulson X3N tomred Darkstar_ directhex DJones christel GregKNicholson[m aptanet KrimZon_2 stryx` higgins KrimZon ubot9 diddledan_ toaster66
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: czajkowski KrimZon_2 Cueball higgins brobostigon X3N webpigeon diddledan_ Seeker` BelaKiss aptanet acheronuk NET||abuse ubot9 Darkstar_ Chaser toaster66 DJones chrisccoulson xnox
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson mcs_ andatche ubot9 CoderEurope diplo webpigeon xnox daftykins zmoylan-pi christel Darkstar_ foobarry acheronuk StevenR SuperMatt aptanet KrimZon_2 directhex arsenip
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: lubotu3 mcs_ tomred arsenip christel elky #ubun singer22 foobarry directhex KrimZon_2 davmor2_ PaulW2U X3N stryx` StevenR DJones andatche flexiondotorg diplo
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi diddledan_ chrisccoulson singer22 arsenip ubot9 BelaKiss Laney GregKNicholson[m StevenR DJones trinity dipre ughetto foobarry christel stryx` daftykins xnox directhex
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog Darkstar_ tomred lubotu3 christel m0nkey_ KrimZon_2 ubot9 higgins daftykins webpigeon xnox davmor2_ PaulW2U andatche acheronuk Ieuan Cueball Myrtti geheimnis`
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: flexiondotorg GregKNicholson[m Dave directhex Myrtti davmor2_ Cueball WillMoogle popey X3N acheronuk webpigeon aptanet elky christel Seeker` LuNaTicPanDora DJones Darkstar_ NET||abuse
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: SuperMatt Seeker` Myrtti X3N Laney diddledan_ Cueball chrisccoulson toaster66 xnox geheimnis` acheronuk tox` webpigeon StevenR Dave zmoylan-pi stryx` did aptanet
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diddledan_ tox` Laney ikonia flexiondotorg X3N directhex DJones czajkowski ubuntulog brobostigon PaulW2U Cueball aptanet stryx` davmor2_ foobarry geheimnis` Seeker` xnox
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 X3N daftykins ubuntulog Laney directhex hazrpg_ aptanet webpigeon brobostigon czajkowski elky ging flexiondotorg Ieuan Cueball Chaser higgins KrimZon_2 GregKNicholson[m
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ujjain andatche diddledan PaulW2U GregKNicholson[m czajkowski singer22 arsenip elky aptanet NET||abuse mcs_ Seeker` Cueball Chaser christel diplo geheimnis` Dave foobarry
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins dipre aptanet webpigeon X3N tox` Seeker` stryx` CoderEurope singer22 LuNaTicPanDora DJones christel NET||abuse flexiondotorg GregKNicholson[m arsenip toaster66 brobostigon ujjain
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins brobostigon aptanet ujjain xnox LuNaTicPanDora elky webpigeon X3N Darkstar_ toaster66 ubot9 Ieuan arsenip Chaser StevenR stryx` KrimZon_2 CoderEurope Myrtti
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daftykins toaster66 CoderEurope webpigeon Myrtti brobostigon directhex ikon mcs_ ubuntulog diddledan_ higgins NET||abuse aptanet tox` ujjain GregKNicholson[m acheronuk elky davmor2_
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson X3N StevenR Ieuan elky Myrtti m0nkey_ ujjain singer22 hazrpg_ tomred PaulW2U diddledan_ toaster66 mcs_ KrimZon CoderEurope LuNaTicPanDora GregKNicholson[m geheimnis`
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones Ieuan hazrpg_ toaster66 webpigeon StevenR #ubun PaulW2U xnox ubot9 Seeker` ujjain Cueball chrisccoulson singer22 Chaser ubuntulog zmoylan-pi directhex Myrtti
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andatche aptanet m0nkey_ KrimZon_2 ubuntulog ughetto Ieuan KrimZon i higgins lubotu3 Laney chrisccoulson CoderEurope davmor2_ Chaser singer22 PaulW2U dipre stryx`
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: CoderEurope LuNaTicPanDora KrimZon X3N aptanet i StevenR Chaser Seeker` tox` DJones elky ubuntulog higgins flexiondotorg mcs_ diddledan_ GregKNicholson[m davmor2_ brobostigon
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GregKNicholson[m ubot9 LuNaTicPanDora lubotu3 X3N KrimZon_2 Darkstar_ Cueball hazrpg_ chrisccoulson tox` NET||abuse tomred Laney andatche xnox ikonia elky acheronuk ubuntulog
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: acheronuk trinity X3N chrisccoulson ubot9 stryx` DJones directhex Seeker` PaulW2U christel andatche BelaKiss m0nkey_ GregKNicholson[m czajkowski Firestorm dipre webpigeon ubuntulog
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins Cueball arsenip ikonia chrisccoulson Dave WillMoogle xnox elky diddledan_ popey brobostigon mcs_ acheronuk lubotu3 KrimZon_2 Chaser webpigeon aptanet Laney
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tomred flexiondotorg christel ujjain zmoylan-pi elky czajkowski ubot9 ughetto Firestorm GregKNicholson[m hazrpg_ brobostigon StevenR d dipre diddledan_ lubotu3 webpigeon andatche
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Chaser DJones daftykins KrimZon Seeker` lubotu3 ubuntulog Laney webpigeon Cueball toaster66 StevenR ujjain diddledan_ Ieuan GregKNicholson[m czajkowski CoderEurope acheronuk aptanet
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tomred aptanet czajkowski chrisccoulson ikonia DJones ubot9 stryx` daftykins Myrtti dipre Seeker` PaulW2U Ieuan christel ubuntulog m0nkey_ tox` singer22 acheronuk
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: webpigeon davmor2_ Myrtti czajkowski diddledan tomred daftykins tripleclones foobarry hazrpg_ Laney Seeker` SuperMatt PaulW2U arsenip KrimZon ging brobostigon lubotu3 NET||abuse
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: LuNaTicPanDora christel diddledan elky chrisccoulson brobostigon KrimZon_2 DJones arsenip KrimZon popey lubotu3 xnox directhex acheronuk czajkowski higgins davmor2_ webpigeon Darkstar_
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ikon KrimZon brobostigon Cueball czajkowski webpigeon GregKNicholson[m mcs_ Laney lubotu3 ubuntulog arsenip andatche stryx` chrisccoulson dipre davmor2_ tox` Seeker` ujjain
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: directhex Myrtti CoderEurope dipre aptanet xnox ikon stryx` acheronuk Laney StevenR ujjain diddledan_ tomred davmor2_ LuNaTicPanDora NET||abuse czajkowski lubotu3 ubot9
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U directhex X3N aptanet ubuntulog KrimZon daftykins Ieuan elky CoderEurope lubotu3 andatche davmor2_ GregKNicholson[m diplo webpigeon ubot9 ujjain zmoylan-pi xnox
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins #ubun christel NET||abuse Chaser GregKNicholson[m tomred toaster66 chrisccoulson ikonia davmor2_ KrimZon_2 arsenip m0nkey_ Darkstar_ directhex CoderEurope ujjain hazrpg_ daftykins
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: aptanet higgins flexiondotorg Ieuan BelaKiss czajkowski ubot9 Myrtti daftykins LuNaTicPanDora lubotu3 DJones Darkstar_ trinity Cueball acheronuk i stryx` webpigeon christel
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: m0nkey_ acheronuk chrisccoulson Cueball tox` Myrtti Ieuan directhex czajkowski stryx` BelaKiss LuNaTicPanDora GregKNicholson[m daftykins Darkstar_ elky i ujjain lubotu3 higgins
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: d ujjain zmoylan-pi Seeker` Firestorm trinity GregKNicholson[m brobostigon arsenip Darkstar_ toaster66 xnox geheimnis` StevenR singer22 ubuntulog PaulW2U mcs_ m0nkey_ christel
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: directhex GregKNicholson[m Darkstar_ mcs_ czajkowski lubotu3 LuNaTicPanDora aptanet Seeker` Chaser geheimnis` acheronuk andatche webpigeon X3N brobostigon xnox dipre tox` arsenip
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diplo singer22 PaulW2U SuperMatt xnox dipre tomred davmor2_ Darkstar_ foobarry did Myrtti zmoylan-pi Chaser StevenR stryx` ujjain popey Seeker` Cueball
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: X3N singer22 Myrtti PaulW2U m0nkey_ Ieuan toaster66 KrimZon_2 NET||abuse chrisccoulson arsenip higgins geheimnis` webpigeon Seeker` andatche KrimZon diddledan_ CoderEurope Dave
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: X3N elky Chaser KrimZon_2 ubuntulog dipre Darkstar_ lubotu3 davmor2_ czajkowski andatche tripleclones Laney xnox ging hazrpg_ m0nkey_ SuperMatt arsenip chrisccoulson
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brobostigon acheronuk foobarry diddledan_ Darkstar_ DJones PaulW2U mcs_ higgins Laney chrisccoulson ujjain dipre m0nkey_ CoderEurope geheimnis` webpigeon davmor2_ Seeker` ughetto
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stryx` tomred elky andatche davmor2_ acheronuk directhex aptanet Cueball czajkowski tox` StevenR ughetto diddledan_ Myrtti Chaser ujjain Seeker` chrisccoulson KrimZon_2
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GregKNicholson[m mcs_ NET||abuse X3N ubot9 ughetto m0nkey_ KrimZon_2 Myrtti diddledan_ tomred flexiondotorg DJones directhex BelaKiss dipre arsenip xnox Laney aptanet
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 christel BelaKiss daftykins LuNaTicPanDora higgins Darkstar_ ughetto StevenR DJones GregKNicholson[m dipre webpigeon KrimZon_2 NET||abuse CoderEurope andatche lubotu3 brobostigon chrisccoulson
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: NET||abuse KrimZon_2 ikonia czajkowski Seeker` diddledan_ popey aptanet christel CoderEurope mcs_ webpigeon Laney arsenip directhex Chaser brobostigon stryx` GregKNicholson[m higgins
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tomred KrimZon stryx` ikonia SuperMatt brobostigon DJones Laney chrisccoulson andatche daftykins mcs_ lubotu3 StevenR foobarry ubot9 NET||abuse Seeker` czajkowski geheimnis`
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball KrimZon directhex christel davmor2_ higgins stryx` dipre chrisccoulson ubuntulog lubotu3 X3N GregKNicholson[m ujjain aptanet Darkstar_ Laney elky Chaser foobarry
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: webpigeon stryx` diddledan_ aptanet Darkstar_ czajkowski lubotu3 DJones Ieuan m0nkey_ singer22 mcs_ PaulW2U Myrtti flexiondotorg SuperMatt tomred KrimZon_2 ubot9 diplo
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: jjsz Myrtti webpigeon BelaKiss xnox acheronuk stryx` brobostigon foobarry CoderEurope Laney toaster66 christel X3N Chaser daftykins tomred ughetto elky dipre
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mcs_ foobarry zmoylan-pi christel lubotu3 LuNaTicPanDora flexiondotorg diddledan_ ughetto BelaKiss davmor2_ toaster66 elky ubot9 Darkstar_ StevenR dipre ujjain tomred stryx`
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: acheronuk StevenR zmoylan-pi GregKNicholson[m ujjain i CoderEurope webpigeon Seeker` aptanet KrimZon m0nkey_ flexiondotorg BelaKiss Myrtti Chaser Cueball X3N ubuntulog andatche
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi higgins PaulW2U d stryx` tomred tox` ujjain chrisccoulson ikonia ubuntulog directhex Myrtti ughetto GregKNicholson[m xnox dipre diddledan_ Ieuan X3N
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KrimZon_2 #ubun CoderEurope ikonia m0nkey_ diddledan_ Seeker` ubot9 andatche Ieuan diplo aptanet PaulW2U Darkstar_ flexiondotorg StevenR singer22 hazrpg_ toaster66 Chaser
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Laney geheimnis` KrimZon andatche dipre WillMoogle lubotu3 arsenip ging CoderEurope mcs_ tomred toaster66 Dave ujjain flexiondotorg StevenR acheronuk daftykins Chaser
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: christel Cueball KrimZon DJones GregKNicholson[m diddledan_ StevenR geheimnis` directhex d foobarry ubot9 brobostigon ughetto LuNaTicPanDora trinity CoderEurope andatche tox` BelaKiss
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry davmor2_ higgins Ieuan andatche ikonia Chaser czajkowski daftykins DJones StevenR ubuntulog NET||abuse singer22 Darkstar_ mcs_ Cueball directhex diddledan_ Seeker`
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Seeker` foobarry zmoylan-pi GregKNicholson[m CoderEurope geheimnis` Chaser lubotu3 webpigeon stryx` davmor2_ Darkstar_ PaulW2U mcs_ StevenR ujjain chrisccoulson directhex NET||abuse czajkowski
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ging Ieuan andatche toaster66 davmor2_ stryx` StevenR LuNaTicPanDora daftykins Myrtti czajkowski KrimZon Laney KrimZon_2 arsenip ikonia mcs_ m6lpi Chaser WillMoogle
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: geheimnis` dipre DJones toaster66 webpigeon ujjain Seeker` tox` Darkstar_ arsenip Chaser tomred andatche acheronuk Ieuan LuNaTicPanDora xnox higgins elky X3N
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball X3N chrisccoulson Darkstar_ christel KrimZon foobarry DJones mcs_ ughetto Laney ikon stryx` tox` LuNaTicPanDora higgins ubuntulog lubotu3 flexiondotorg NET||abuse
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball PaulW2U arsenip ikonia GregKNicholson[m StevenR Chaser diddledan_ directhex ging KrimZon acheronuk did SuperMatt KrimZon_2 NET||abuse geheimnis` lubotu3 popey flexiondotorg
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry Chaser Darkstar_ ubot9 PaulW2U ujjain ging DJones GregKNicholson[m flexiondotorg KrimZon directhex StevenR tripleclones zmoylan-pi stryx` popey aptanet hazrpg_ did
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: davmor2_ Ieuan aptanet acheronuk czajkowski xnox KrimZon directhex PaulW2U Seeker` Cueball tomred ikonia zmoylan-pi geheimnis` daftykins Myrtti ubuntulog elky LuNaTicPanDora
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brobostigon Seeker` ujjain toaster66 GregKNicholson[m ubuntulog Cueball aptanet davmor2_ chrisccoulson andatche ughetto zmoylan-pi arsenip Firestorm higgins ubot9 diddledan_ PaulW2U Darkstar_
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson KrimZon_2 ughetto singer22 dipre directhex higgins webpigeon acheronuk m0nkey_ foobarry jjsz CoderEurope daftykins Chaser mcs_ Laney StevenR KrimZon arsenip
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti zmoylan-pi ubuntulog higgins tox` ughetto KrimZon czajkowski singer22 andatche X3N ujjain elky Cueball Chaser GregKNicholson[m aptanet webpigeon lubotu3 brobostigon
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: higgins toaster66 CoderEurope davmor2_ Ieuan EdGein aptanet flexiondotorg stryx` diddledan_ webpigeon chrisccoulson xnox Cueball Chaser singer22 christel mcs_ ujjain trinity
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: trinity directhex foobarry Chaser stryx` CoderEurope ubuntulog m0nkey_ GregKNicholson[m dipre acheronuk Seeker` tox` KrimZon_2 xnox tomred andatche christel diddledan_ daftykins
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Laney ubot9 Darkstar_ Ieuan KrimZon tox` mcs_ LuNaTicPanDora arsenip KrimZon_2 flexiondotorg brobostigon diddledan_ toaster66 trinity singer22 czajkowski DJones dipre andatche
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky webpigeon DJones flexiondotorg Laney brobostigon tomred Cueball ujjain GregKNicholson[m CoderEurope PaulW2U acheronuk Ieuan Darkstar_ Chaser singer22 diddledan_ ubuntulog daftykins
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Firestorm d directhex KrimZon_2 Ieuan arsenip mcs_ foobarry ughetto singer22 Chaser Myrtti Cueball christel geheimnis` ikonia lubotu3 trinity toaster66 elky
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ujjain tripleclones SuperMatt X3N christel Chaser LuNaTicPanDora elky tox` davmor2_ ikonia xnox mcs_ andatche CoderEurope acheronuk Cueball popey chrisccoulson singer22
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KrimZon_2 czajkowski dipre diplo flexiondotorg StevenR WillMoogle andatche brobostigon KrimZon arsenip Myrtti ubuntulog tox` xnox mcs_ CoderEurope ujjain Laney lubotu3
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson GregKNicholson[m ubot9 zmoylan-pi ughetto m0nkey_ CoderEurope Chaser christel mcs_ singer22 arsenip andatche KrimZon higgins tomred xnox daftykins Laney elky
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: directhex GregKNicholson[m stryx` chrisccoulson geheimnis` KrimZon X3N m0nkey_ davmor2_ webpigeon brobostigon CoderEurope ubuntulog Chaser Darkstar_ arsenip singer22 hazrpg_ dipre Ieuan
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Ieuan tox` m0nkey_ NET||abuse andatche LuNaTicPanDora Laney ikonia Chaser arsenip hazrp davmor2_ Myrtti ubuntulog ubot9 CoderEurope PaulW2U geheimnis` diddledan_ mcs_
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: LuNaTicPanDora higgins dipre Myrtti Chaser PaulW2U Dave hazrpg_ andatche davmor2_ Ieuan ikonia chrisccoulson Darkstar_ toaster66 lubotu3 christel tripleclones KrimZon_2 czajkowski
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: czajkowski ughetto Darkstar_ chrisccoulson KrimZon m0nkey_ Chaser flexiondotorg aptanet directhex andatche Laney ikon toaster66 Seeker` foobarry stryx` xnox DJones christel
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky mcs_ higgins andatche Seeker` geheimnis` Darkstar_ GregKNicholson[m stryx` X3N webpigeon directhex Myrtti CoderEurope Laney davmor2_ DJones m0nkey_ NET||abuse ubot9
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: directhex lubotu3 m0nkey_ #ubun zmoylan-pi webpigeon ubot9 SuperMatt DJones NET||abuse ikonia ujjain czajkowski singer22 chrisccoulson Chaser KrimZon_2 mcs_ elky andatche
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky stryx` PaulW2U tomred KrimZon hazrpg_ christel davmor2_ #ubun ujjain diplo aptanet Laney ikonia Myrtti webpigeon daftykins NET||abuse Chaser LuNaTicPanDora
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry xnox webpigeon PaulW2U ubot9 Ieuan stryx` GregKNicholson[m diddledan_ jjsz CoderEurope davmor2_ StevenR elky Firestorm Cueball tox` ubuntulog andatche zmoylan-pi
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: aptanet stryx` X3N czajkowski daftykins m0nkey_ singer22 ubuntulog webpigeon brobostigon trinity Cueball Laney elky chrisccoulson Myrtti acheronuk Darkstar_ KrimZon_2 Chaser
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Darkstar_ jjsz davmor2_ Cueball stryx` brobostigon diddledan_ tox` trinity zmoylan-pi mcs_ ujjain foobarry xnox KrimZon toaster66 Chaser LuNaTicPanDora CoderEurope KrimZon_2
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti LuNaTicPanDora aptanet GregKNicholson[m jjsz tox` singer22 dipre diddledan_ BelaKiss zmoylan-pi Chaser Darkstar_ webpigeon stryx` PaulW2U toaster66 andatche Laney ujjain
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Laney diddledan_ Darkstar_ andatche dipre Myrtti Chaser arsenip davmor2_ tomred stryx` LuNaTicPanDora Seeker` mcs_ X3N ughetto PaulW2U czajkowski directhex KrimZon_2
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 Darkstar_ higgins CoderEurope diddledan_ daftykins X3N arsenip tox` ubuntulog PaulW2U BelaKiss Chaser mcs_ directhex Laney christel Ieuan GregKNicholson[m KrimZon
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: toaster66 flexiondotorg ubuntulog xnox LuNaTicPanDora KrimZon Seeker` Firestorm Myrtti trinity Chaser Cueball geheimnis` elky diddledan_ singer22 zmoylan-pi higgins CoderEurope ujjain
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: geheimnis` Darkstar_ d trinity elky directhex ujjain aptanet arsenip tox` xnox lubotu3 ikonia ubot9 acheronuk diddledan_ davmor2_ zmoylan-pi andatche GregKNicholson[m
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ikonia mcs_ directhex czajkowski StevenR lubotu3 christel GregKNicholson[m WillMoogle NET||abuse flexiondotorg dipre diddledan_ KrimZon daftykins ujjain diplo did SuperMatt Myrtti
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip SuperMatt diplo acheronuk StevenR did directhex aptanet andatche higgins christel LuNaTicPanDora DJones ikonia zmoylan-pi popey davmor2_ X3N geheimnis` singer22
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: LuNaTicPanDora toaster66 czajkowski diddledan_ NET||abuse GregKNicholson[m m6lpi Chaser andatche dipre Darkstar_ Laney DJones hazrpg_ daftykins arsenip Myrtti singer22 ujjain X3N
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: xnox ughetto Seeker` higgins DJones daftykins ikonia StevenR Darkstar_ tomred mcs_ aptanet czajkowski christel lubotu3 Chaser ujjain singer22 GregKNicholson[m zmoylan-pi
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Myrtti CoderEurope geheimnis` czajkowski arsenip foobarry directhex ubot9 diddledan_ m0nkey_ Laney ikonia ujjain andatche flexiondotorg Ieuan KrimZon aptanet ughetto Seeker`
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: popey higgins andatche xnox Seeker` ubuntulog Cueball foobarry ubot9 diddledan christel Ieuan X3N hazrpg_ ging KrimZon mcs_ LuNaTicPanDora PaulW2U m0nkey_
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dipre elky StevenR CoderEurope toaster66 Ieuan geheimnis` ikon Cueball aptanet GregKNicholson[m Myrtti Darkstar_ zmoylan-pi flexiondotorg foobarry ubuntulog Chaser webpigeon tomred
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brobostigon Ieuan KrimZon christel Laney foobarry davmor2_ BelaKiss chrisccoulson elky geheimnis` Darkstar_ diddledan_ daftykins ikon xnox flexiondotorg NET||abuse KrimZon_2 mcs_
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ikonia czajkowski arsenip geheimnis` Darkstar_ acheronuk PaulW2U flexiondotorg chrisccoulson m0nkey_ #ubun foobarry GregKNicholson[m Seeker` Chaser ubot9 lubotu3 NET||abuse diplo christel
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KrimZon flexiondotorg BelaKiss acheronuk brobostigon dipre andatche Firestorm m0nkey_ Darkstar_ ujjain chrisccoulson GregKNicholson[m ubot9 diddledan_ KrimZon_2 DJones Myrtti webpigeon higgins
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Darkstar_ Ieuan daftykins ubuntulog diddledan_ christel chrisccoulson singer22 foobarry czajkowski trinity Laney KrimZon_2 tomred PaulW2U xnox Firestorm geheimnis` aptanet X3N
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Ieuan ughetto X3N Firestorm zmoylan-pi xnox czajkowski toaster66 lubotu3 elky directhex davmor2_ Seeker` ikonia higgins m0nkey_ StevenR stryx` KrimZon KrimZon_2
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson m0nkey_ KrimZon_2 singer22 acheronuk diddledan_ arsenip davmor2_ Darkstar_ tomred CoderEurope hazrpg_ KrimZon X3N zmoylan-pi Laney geheimnis` ubuntulog Seeker` czajkowski
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KrimZon diplo Laney hazrpg_ LuNaTicPanDora EdGein Darkstar_ StevenR toaster66 elky andatche tripleclon brobostigon Firestorm GregKNicholson[m acheronuk andreina stryx` SuperMatt flexiondotorg
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: StevenR chrisccoulson xnox Cueball andatche singer22 daftykins ubot9 GregKNicholson[m diddledan_ mcs_ elky webpigeon Seeker` trinity aptanet Myrtti X3N tox` ughetto
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: trinity geheimnis` higgins lubotu3 daftykins GregKNicholson[m aptanet ujjain stryx` CoderEurope chrisccoulson m0nkey_ Chaser arsenip dipre brobostigon Darkstar_ singer22 PaulW2U czajkowski
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Ieuan trinity Laney StevenR aptanet KrimZon geheimnis` Darkstar_ Firestorm PaulW2U jjsz ubot9 brobostigon elky davmor2_ ubuntulog X3N xnox chrisccoulson foobarry
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: LuNaTicPanDora elky dipre PaulW2U Chaser Darkstar_ Ieuan GregKNicholson[m aptanet ubot9 brobostigon X3N DJones geheimnis` ughetto andatche daftykins zmoylan-pi KrimZon_2 ubuntulog
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tomred czajkowski m0nkey_ LuNaTicPanDora directhex X3N tox` Cueball higgins d stryx` ubuntulog KrimZon arsenip BelaKiss Firestorm trinity lubotu3 Chaser ujjain
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daftykins d DJones Laney CoderEurope acheronuk stryx` tox` higgins xnox KrimZon_2 elky BelaKiss flexiondotorg Seeker` Ieuan geheimnis` KrimZon aptanet ujjain
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GregKNicholson[m Dave Laney StevenR czajkowski andatche NET||abuse higgins X3N arsenip Ieuan mcs_ popey diddledan_ m0nkey_ aptanet webpigeon KrimZon ujjain lubotu3
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi xnox Chaser geheimnis` andatche stryx` dipre Dave StevenR Cueball ujjain NET||abuse Seeker` toaster66 ubot9 X3N ikonia Darkstar_ brobostigon diddledan_
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi DJones Seeker` NET||abuse Laney lubotu3 Darkstar_ foobarry tox` andatche chrisccoulson diddledan_ ughetto ubuntulog PaulW2U brobostigon ikonia mcs_ aptanet acheronuk
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: davmor2_ Myrtti ikonia tox` foobarry singer22 LuNaTicPanDora KrimZon_2 m0nkey_ toaster66 GregKNicholson[m CoderEurope zmoylan-pi dipre stryx` elky KrimZon DJones daftykins mcs_
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stryx` diddledan webpigeon foobarry Dave ikonia xnox Ieuan DJones acheronuk diddledan_ diplo singer22 aptanet geheimnis` Myrtti flexiondotorg zmoylan-pi X3N LuNaTicPanDora
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diddledan tomred ujjain geheimnis` lubotu3 ikonia daftykins czajkowski webpigeon hazrpg_ Cueball singer22 LuNaTicPanDora arsenip CoderEurope NET||abuse xnox tripleclones elky KrimZon
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ughetto lubotu3 X3N KrimZon_2 zmoylan-pi foobarry geheimnis` Darkstar_ ubot9 daftykins czajkowski Myrtti aptanet m0nkey_ singer22 acheronuk higgins arsenip elky NET||abuse
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry Cueball Ieuan tox` Chaser mcs_ acheronuk ughetto christel daftykins chrisccoulson arsenip singer22 directhex m0nkey_ NET||abuse geheimnis` zmoylan-pi StevenR Laney
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: geheimnis` #ubun czajkowski xnox toaster66 mcs_ Cueball diddledan_ Chaser higgins chrisccoulson Darkstar_ singer22 zmoylan-pi StevenR hazrpg_ davmor2_ SuperMatt daftykins Seeker`
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip KrimZon diplo GregKNicholson[m PaulW2U m0nkey_ StevenR andatche diddledan_ foobarry brobostigon Chaser stryx` mcs_ czajkowski ubuntulog Seeker` hazrpg_ christel tomred
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi webpigeon KrimZon_2 brobostigon Laney Ieuan chrisccoulson Seeker` lubotu3 Darkstar_ DJones dipre BelaKiss singer22 tox` KrimZon Cueball elky daftykins Firestorm
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog andatche Ieuan arsenip tomred KrimZon_2 elky ubot9 ujjain daftykins aptanet flexiondotorg geheimnis` brobostigon xnox stryx` X3N toaster66 zmoylan-pi StevenR
<Unabomber> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U jjsz X3N EdGein foobarry higgins geheimnis` mcs_ diddledan_ webpigeon davmor2_ Cueball chrisccoulson Darkstar_ czajkowski Ieuan tox` brobostigon zmoylan-pi Myrtti
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stryx` ubuntulog StevenR trinity Ieuan BelaKiss X3N christel webpigeon ughetto ubot9 Darkstar_ diddledan_ tripleclon GregKNicholson[m ikonia directhex tox` LuNaTicPanDora acheronuk
<Unabomber> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U StevenR brobostigon aptanet trinity KrimZon ughetto higgins Laney Cueball webpigeon CoderEurope singer22 ubot9 ujjain BelaKiss elky Ieuan tox` toaster66
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mcs_ acheronuk daftykins m0nkey_ foobarry toaster66 Myrtti SuperMatt flexiondotorg Cueball lubotu3 ujjain xnox ubuntulog ikonia CoderEurope directhex diddledan_ EdGein zmoylan-pi
<^Spike> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky LuNaTicPanDora l czajkowski tomred X3N BelaKiss higgins zmoylan-pi ubot9 ujjain chrisccoulson stryx` Ieuan mcs_ DJones christel andatche ubuntulog ughetto
<^Spike> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diddledan_ foobarry X3N andreina geheimnis` Darkstar_ ujjain toaster66 LuNaTicPanDora Chaser aptanet brobostigon Firestorm l tomred tox` davmor2_ ubot9 zmoylan-pi CoderEurope
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Cueball ubuntulog Laney christel tomred PaulW2U DJones flexiondotorg Darkstar_ stryx` brobostigon Seeker` GregKNicholson[m zmoylan-pi LuNaTicPanDora mcs_ X3N arsenip KrimZon ujjain
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tomred KrimZon_2 KrimZon m0nkey_ aptanet mcs_ ujjain arsenip elky higgins Seeker` toaster66 ubuntulog diddledan_ stryx` Cueball Myrtti Chaser StevenR tox`
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: chrisccoulson geheimnis` flexiondotorg arsenip tox` Chaser christel mcs_ stryx` tomred KrimZon_2 elky DJones Darkstar_ acheronuk Seeker` diddledan_ PaulW2U foobarry ujjain
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Laney diddledan_ daftykins andatche foobarry Chaser tox` singer22 StevenR KrimZon_2 zmoylan-pi flexiondotorg mcs_ ubuntulog Cueball xnox lubotu3 directhex trinity LuNaTicPanDora
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip higgins christel Ieuan Chaser andatche xnox hazrpg_ aptanet StevenR davmor2_ stryx` czajkowski trinity dipre tox` GregKNicholson[m lubotu3 singer22 m0nkey_
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: SuperMatt tripleclones aptanet mcs_ christel davmor2_ Laney GregKNicholson[m toaster66 did webpigeon ubot9 Seeker` Chaser StevenR X3N foobarry zmoylan-pi NET||abuse diddledan_
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 diddledan_ Laney lubotu3 directhex KrimZon elky christel andatche Firestorm ughetto webpigeon trinity Cueball DJones chrisccoulson tomred zmoylan-pi BelaKiss geheimnis`
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: lubotu3 ikonia daftykins tox` zmoylan-pi stryx` aptanet flexiondotorg Seeker` diplo geheimnis` Myrtti m0nkey_ ging dipre foobarry Chaser diddledan_ ujjain directhex
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: davmor2_ Seeker` directhex brobostigon czajkowski higgins PaulW2U Cueball daftykins GregKNicholson[m xnox tox` aptanet acheronuk ikonia Myrtti ubot9 diddledan_ Laney singer22
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: acheronuk ughetto ikonia Ieuan davmor2_ tomred elky andatche czajkowski diddledan_ christel webpigeon tox` flexiondotorg mcs_ brobostigon chrisccoulson xnox zmoylan-pi PaulW2U
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tomred toaster66 Dave X3N Ieuan GregKNicholson[m brobostigon zmoylan-pi lubotu3 LuNaTicPanDora Seeker` geheimnis` popey stryx` foobarry directhex higgins diddledan chrisccoulson ubuntulog
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GregKNicholson[m chrisccoulson Cueball Darkstar_ CoderEurope SuperMatt KrimZon popey acheronuk tripleclones hazrpg_ foobarry Dave LuNaTicPanDora Laney xnox X3N flexiondotorg webpigeon KrimZon_2
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daftykins lubotu3 stryx` webpigeon zmoylan-pi Seeker` acheronuk CoderEurope directhex ubuntulog m0nkey_ NET||abuse arsenip mcs_ Ieuan diddledan_ Cueball foobarry Darkstar_ Laney
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: foobarry X3N acheronuk Myrtti andatche ubuntulog CoderEurope tomred Seeker` directhex flexiondotorg m0nkey_ diddledan_ Laney chrisccoulson daftykins PaulW2U elky singer22 Darkstar_
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: CoderEurope ubot9 ughetto arsenip KrimZon_2 X3N Cueball czajkowski m0nkey_ toaster66 tox` zmoylan-pi ujjain flexiondotorg geheimnis` GregKNicholson[m mcs_ chrisccoulson Seeker` singer22
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: lubotu3 diplo webpigeon elky KrimZon X3N foobarry flexiondotorg KrimZon_2 arsenip PaulW2U Laney chrisccoulson NET||abuse singer22 #ubun geheimnis` davmor2_ higgins aptanet
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubot9 X3N #ubun NET||abuse Ieuan ubuntulog StevenR daftykins mcs_ xnox chrisccoulson arsenip stryx` ikonia diplo m0nkey_ foobarry Cueball diddledan_ SuperMatt
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: toaster66 davmor2_ czajkowski PaulW2U singer22 flexiondotorg brobostigon Firestorm diddledan_ directhex daftykins LuNaTicPanDora Cueball ughetto elky higgins X3N stryx` DJones ubuntulog
<Unabomber> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andatche geheimnis` Laney trinity ujjain PaulW2U Darkstar_ czajkowski KrimZon_2 ughetto EdGein foobarry tojdr stryx` tomred daftykins brobostigon ubot9 X3N dipre
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: diplo PaulW2U LuNaTicPanDora tox` ubuntulog toaster66 CoderEurope DJones m0nkey_ KrimZon_2 hazrpg_ X3N directhex KrimZon daftykins ughetto arsenip brobostigon ubot9 Seeker`
<Unabomber> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 webpigeon Firestorm xnox aptanet CoderEurope ujjain KrimZon_2 flexiondotorg andatche daftykins X3N BelaKiss tox` GregKNicholson[m zmoylan-pi tomred KrimZon chrisccoulson ughetto
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: andreina tox` KrimZon dipre StevenR EdGein aptanet arsenip Ieuan higgins GregKNicholson[m lubotu3 ughetto m0nkey_ Cueball Laney foobarry christel zmoylan-pi tripleclon
<^Spike> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky Cueball xnox chrisccoulson tomred diddledan_ l Myrtti brobostigon KrimZon_2 davmor2_ czajkowski arsenip zmoylan-pi Chaser Firestorm stryx` Laney christel PaulW2U
<^Spike> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GregKNicholson[m m0nkey_ andreina CoderEurope Chaser ujjain davmor2_ Unabomber webpigeon brobostigon singer22 Firestorm Laney EdGein DJones tomred christel Cueball daftykins trinity
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Laney Seeker` DJones elky PaulW2U jjsz ujjain Ieuan CoderEurope tomred geheimnis` chrisccoulson davmor2_ ubot9 Firestorm foobarry X3N stryx` KrimZon_2 brobostigon
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dipre Myrtti ujjain singer22 webpigeon LuNaTicPanDora flexiondotorg X3N zmoylan-pi tomred chrisccoulson i Darkstar_ aptanet trinity acheronuk KrimZon KrimZon_2 Cueball xnox
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Darkstar_ ubuntulog xnox CoderEurope ughetto lubotu3 ubot9 Laney ujjain mcs_ KrimZon arsenip aptanet higgins singer22 Cueball flexiondotorg Ieuan christel Firestorm
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: brobostigon mcs_ ujjain KrimZon BelaKiss GregKNicholson[m Chaser stryx` andatche PaulW2U DJones ubuntulog StevenR m0nkey_ foobarry KrimZon_2 Seeker` Laney ughetto flexiondotorg
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Seeker` xnox andatche trinity hazrpg_ CoderEurope foobarry Myrtti webpigeon ikonia singer22 StevenR zmoylan-pi tomred ubot9 elky brobostigon Chaser KrimZon davmor2_
<jjsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daftykins brobostigon ughetto higgins aptanet PaulW2U flexiondotorg andatche Seeker` Ieuan StevenR toaster66 hazrpg_ GregKNicholson[m mcs_ Laney lubotu3 Myrtti geheimnis` zmoylan-pi
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: czajkowski GregKNicholson[m singer22 flexiondotorg chrisccoulson dipre ujjain arsenip zmoylan-pi lubotu3 PaulW2U Ieuan LuNaTicPanDora tripleclones popey KrimZon_2 elky daftykins Myrtti davmor2_
<ughetto> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: StevenR elky xnox aptanet ikonia zmoylan-pi tomred toaster66 Dave flexiondotorg mcs_ WillMoogle X3N tripleclones diplo DJones Myrtti SuperMatt czajkowski diddledan_
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Chaser higgins LuNaTicPanDora KrimZon davmor2_ Seeker` directhex X3N dipre andatche Cueball tox` GregKNicholson[m zmoylan-pi DJones tomred ughetto christel ubot9 Myrtti
<BelaKiss> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones dipre KrimZon_2 elky CoderEurope foobarry stryx` higgins Laney davmor2_ ujjain acheronuk Cueball christel ubot9 zmoylan-pi tomred mcs_ GregKNicholson[m singer22
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky Seeker` m0nkey_ czajkowski KrimZon ikonia tripleclones foobarry geheimnis` KrimZon_2 singer22 ging WillMoogle diplo ubot9 NET||abuse Myrtti arsenip PaulW2U Darkstar_
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: DJones christel dipre directhex arsenip ujjain acheronuk daftykins CoderEurope LuNaTicPanDora davmor2_ geheimnis` BelaKiss ikon ubuntulog Darkstar_ higgins mcs_ Laney PaulW2U
<trinity> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: aptanet tox` ujjain Cueball CoderEurope acheronuk davmor2_ toaster66 stryx` andatche mcs_ foobarry NET||abuse Ieuan DJones GregKNicholson[m flexiondotorg arsenip ubot9 elky
<tox`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Laney SuperMatt Chaser PaulW2U m6lpi webpigeon davmor2_ GregKNicholson[m LuNaTicPanDora popey hazrpg_ elky directhex tomred higgins czajkowski diddledan NET||abuse dipre m0nkey_
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: StevenR diplo singer22 GregKNicholson[m diddledan_ Ieuan hazrpg_ KrimZon_2 ubot9 m0nkey_ #ubun andatche aptanet czajkowski brobostigon daftykins Chaser toaster66 ikonia CoderEurope
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi Laney singer22 toaster66 andatche xnox tomred diddledan_ LuNaTicPanDora Myrtti lubotu3 ujjain davmor2_ ikonia daftykins DJones Ieuan NET||abuse Seeker` hazrpg_
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: christel webpigeon elky foobarry tomred dipre higgins ughetto brobostigon KrimZon DJones davmor2_ geheimnis` toaster66 chrisccoulson Seeker` jjsz Chaser mcs_ flexiondotorg
<EdGein> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: xnox mcs_ Firestorm jjsz daftykins flexiondotorg Darkstar_ czajkowski foobarry chrisccoulson diddledan_ lubotu3 acheronuk stryx` StevenR directhex KrimZon_2 aptanet tox` Cueball
<Unabomber> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Ieuan stryx` andatche geheimnis` singer22 Cueball Laney tox` xnox m0nkey_ arsenip BelaKiss ubot9 Firestorm CoderEurope toaster66 andreina zmoylan-pi StevenR GregKNicholson[m
<Unabomber> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: jjsz xnox stryx` daftykins Myrtti tojdr LuNaTicPanDora StevenR dipre ubuntulog arsenip andatche EdGein ughetto mcs_ GregKNicholson[m tomred ubot9 Seeker` singer22
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: zmoylan-pi aptanet LuNaTicPanDora ujjain Darkstar_ dipre trinity xnox jjsz Laney ubot9 lubotu3 Firestorm higgins hazrpg_ tripleclon diddledan_ ughetto brobostigon elky
<tojdr> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daftykins aptanet StevenR toaster66 Ieuan arsenip singer22 X3N dipre foobarry ikonia andreina higgins Seeker` SuperMatt PaulW2U KrimZon LuNaTicPanDora EdGein brobostigon
<^Spike> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ujjain chrisccoulson X3N dipre PaulW2U davmor2_ zmoylan-pi ubuntulog Chaser Myrtti tomred arsenip czajkowski ubot9 xnox andreina GregKNicholson[m EdGein CoderEurope daftykins
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: czajkowski Seeker` diddledan_ higgins geheimnis` foobarry Firestorm KrimZon_2 aptanet andatche flexiondotorg toaster66 CoderEurope christel trinity elky lubotu3 LuNaTicPanDora Chaser BelaKiss
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip trinity toaster66 christel flexiondotorg KrimZon_2 higgins daftykins dipre ubot9 ughetto DJones stryx` BelaKiss geheimnis` aptanet brobostigon Seeker` CoderEurope webpigeon
<^Spike> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GregKNicholson[m geheimnis` andreina diddledan_ Ieuan PaulW2U CoderEurope X3N jjsz webpigeon KrimZon mcs_ l ubot9 tox` aptanet toaster66 StevenR christel ughetto
<andreina> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: webpigeon Cueball trinity czajkowski tox` Myrtti geheimnis` diddledan_ arsenip chrisccoulson KrimZon aptanet zmoylan-pi ujjain tomred dipre jjsz christel stryx` X3N
<Firestorm> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: arsenip webpigeon geheimnis` Seeker` xnox stryx` PaulW2U elky DJones diddledan_ czajkowski X3N ubuntulog trinity Ieuan Cueball BelaKiss m0nkey_ Myrtti LuNaTicPanDora
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diplo> Morning, looks like we had some lifes spam the channel last nioght
<brobostigon> we did, yes.
<foobarry> does mediawiki allow restriction of access to certain users? public/private pages etc?
<foobarry> like the other wiki such as docuwiki, twiki , etc
<foobarry> alternatively has anyone tried github wiki?
<diplo> Never tried any of the above I'm afraid, still can't get my work to do anything like it :/
<zmoylan-pi> i thought i could convince my office place to use a wiki and set one up. they loved it and then replaced it with sharepoint... so i gave up and now just use a hash tagged journal in vim from a text file on dropbox
<diplo> We'll never go sharepoint thankfully, I had that misery before but getting people to try new things sucks
<zmoylan-pi> i had a few dozen pages in a wiki replaced with 3 pages in sharepoint that involved a lot of scrolling... it was... just... awful. search never worked, and the iis server kept stopping the sharepoint server for $random reasons
<zmoylan-pi> i wouldn't have minded but the wiki was run on a win95 system we had used as an email server for years.  32mb of ram pentium and it worked flawlessly for email and wiki. replaced with a 1gb small business server that needed rebooting once a week
<diplo> haha sounds like my old workplace
<diplo> Same issues pretty much, but it looks pretty! Yeah but it doesn't work, pay the same amount on a web dev / designer as you did on software costs/licenses and we could have had it all look pretty
<zmoylan-pi> oh and i also stuffed a bigfoot drive in the mail server for storing our media files for sharing... :-)
<diplo> hah, our old firewall had a stick on it with "lights are not on but someone is home" it was a tiny old win pc, 166mhz type thing, ran out of storage and no space, so the guys led a hdd on a bit of foam on the bottom :)
<diplo> Those were not the days
<diplo> :P
 * zmoylan-pi sees your hard drive resting on foam at the bottom and raises you a hard drive glued to the lid of the desktop pc with hubba bubba chewing gum... lasted years...
<foobarry> our user facing docs are pretty, and all markdown
<foobarry> our internal wiki however needs quicker edit button than a peer reviewed git commit
<foobarry> git wiki might be what we need
<foobarry> re user side we didn't need to pay anyone for pretty and its the best looking site i've done i think
<diplo> I don't have a design part in my body, can copy quite well
<diplo> Git wiki free ?
<foobarry> we have github enterprise so wouldn't need it outside teh org
<MooDoo> hello all [again]
<diplo> Hey MooDoo, long time no hear/see etc
<diplo> How're things?
<MooDoo> yeah good thanks, i'm about less often as i don't have a server at the moment
<MooDoo> diplo: you?
<diplo> Ah right, I don't tinker anywhere near as much and all centos at work apart from a few desktops. Ijust idle for somehwere to ask advice now, although everyone is using telegram I think now :)
<diplo> I'm good though thanks! Just wish my office had some sort of aircon
<Myrtti> i love my little fan https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071YL9X9G/
<Myrtti> clips nicely on our bed headboard and is powered by the Anker 5 way usb charger
<m0nkey_> Myrtti: Tell D to install central air in your home :)
<Myrtti> the cost of running it would be ridiculous
<brobostigon> apt-get install ultimate-air-con
<m0nkey_> I don't have central air, but I have a A/C unit in the window. Lovely having that on when it's 30C+ outside :)
<m0nkey_> I haven't turned off my A/C for a week
<zmoylan-pi> last week or two was quite cool in ireland so i turned off my 6" bed side fan... 2 weeks ago it was a heatwave and i had to resort to my big 16" fan...
 * DJones contemplates the thought that heat cause's a difference between a 6" and a 16"...... Oooh Err......
<zmoylan-pi> 6" is grand up to about 20c, above that i switch to the 16" and have it sweep across a larger or smaller area depending on how much cooler i want it
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-06
<MooDoo> monring all
<foobarry> does anyone understand how github pages work?
<diplo> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<diplo> And foobarry, afraid not, not played with them myself
<foobarry> seem like a nice way to show articles and webpages, but having some weirdness with them
<czajkowski> aloha
<acheronuk> LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD6lv74Zkdc
<CoderEurope> Thomas the Tank video. I submit this as evidence of rap genius  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jB5x-h_yYc
<foobarry> fixed my github pages issue
<diddledan> javascript is broken: https://twitter.com/ticky/status/883081919184982016
<zmoylan-pi> isn't that working under the assumption that javascript was meant to be not broken? :-P
<diddledan> well it was _meant_ to not be broken. it's just that making a language in 11 days is error prone
<diddledan> you can apparently make a LOT of mistakes in 11 days
<zmoylan-pi> that _would_ explain the shocking state of the planet...
<zmoylan-pi> just can't get the deities...
<diddledan> I wrote a thingy: https://github.com/bowlhat/sftp-deploy
<diddledan> so hot :-o
<zmoylan-pi> windows open, fan on.  nice breeze here...
<diddledan> my window is shut, because flying things
<zmoylan-pi> flypaper...
<diddledan> my bedroom window is open though. maybe I should go laydown and IRC :-p
<zmoylan-pi> i'm in bed, watching allo allo, on irc and browsing the web.
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-07
<MooDoo> hello all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Azelphur> Anyone here been down the rabbit hole with regards to file systems? I'm currently running a 7 x 5TB RAID6 Array on ext4, and I'm pondering whether that's the best decision. I've read that, in case of drive malfunction it would propogate corrupted data across the array. I've heard lots of good things about ZFS - but apparently it doesn't support expanding arrays, which is critical for me.
<SuperMatt> I think for lots of small files, xfs is best
<Azelphur> as you can imagine, on an array that big I've got lots of everything
<Azelphur> but I think I'm less concerned with performance, and more concerned with bitrot
<SuperMatt> ZFS is a bit of second class citizen really
<SuperMatt> I think xfs is the one you want to look at
<SuperMatt> most distros will either suggest ext4 or xfs before anything else
<Azelphur> interesting
<SuperMatt> There's always btrfs too, but I think too many people were bitten by it early in its development, that it has lost favour
<Azelphur> SuperMatt: yea, I've read the same things
<popey> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<popey> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<popey> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<popey> oops
<SuperMatt> silly popey
<popey> no idea what i pressed which made that happen
<SuperMatt> I think an fn button does it
<diddledan> what the actual: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/07/05/cps_asks_suppliers_to_fight_it_out_over_3_usb_cable_tender/
<zmoylan-pi> i think the proper method as approved by the bofh is to put all the suppliers in one room with half bricks... winner gets to sell the cable
<andrew_> part
 * diddledan twiddles his thumbs
 * zmoylan-pi twiddles someone elses thumbs...
<diddledan> are they still attached to the other person's hands or did you cut them off?
 * zmoylan-pi feels that answering that would make diddledan accessory to the fact and spares him the information... :-P
 * zmoylan-pi misses my thumb shaped usb thumb drives... :-(
<diddledan> omg, a thumb thumb?!
<diddledan> that's totally meta!
<zmoylan-pi> a fiver in tiger shop for 4gb drive... i had a few but a lot of people didn't return them and claimed they had lost them...
<zmoylan-pi> i'm now keeping an eye out for horse shaped ones... :-P
<diddledan> There's an australian series called "The Code" where the protagonist has a lego thumbdrive which he hid at one point in a lego model
<diddledan> my nephew couldn't say "horse" properly so when he wanted to go say hello he'd ask his parents "can we go to see the whores?"
<zmoylan-pi> a jihadi wannabe was done for storing all his terrorist material on usb cufflinks...
<zmoylan-pi> cause seeing someone wearing cufflinks isn't suspicious at all...
<diddledan> yeah, now they've listed usb cufflinks as an indication that you're definitely a terrorist
<zmoylan-pi> i did nearly report someone when i saw a guy in a suit using a payphone... this was before iphones existed and phones lasted weeks...
<diddledan> he was surely superman getting changed into his supersuit, no?
<diddledan> or deadpool
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qicXB4uu6rY
<zmoylan-pi> superman wouldn't work in ireland as we don't have access to sunlight to power his abilities :-)
<marcio> Any beagle bone users
<diddledan> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/picorder/
<m0nkey_> What's the deal with Ubuntu going to the Gnome desktop?
<daftykins> it's become fashionable to dump everything they've been trying, it seems
<zmoylan-pi> jump on latest buzzword, plough resources into it for a few years and then dump it as it's just getting close to useable...
<m0nkey_> I sort of like Unity.
<diddledan> "sort of"
<daftykins> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/3052/7266/ this is novel
<m0nkey_> Let's be honest. It's one of the better out of the box desktop experiences. With KDE, Gnome and XFCE, I've always had to fudge about for a few hours.
<zmoylan-pi> i did use unity for a few months on one install of ubuntu... but that was because i had used windows 8 for about 3 months so i think it was more a stockholm syndrome thing... :-)
<daftykins> ah you were used to interfaces that made no sense by that point eh?
<zmoylan-pi> at that point i'd have been happy with gem
<brobostigon> i have used gnome on pretty much every machine since i the late 90's except for BeOS/haiku, wheather it was a gnu'linux based system and or a bsd one, so one of the first things i always install is gnome, :)
<brobostigon> so to me, if unity was there ot not, it made little difference to me.
<daftykins> i dabbled with xubuntu on some old laptops but wow at the basic mistakes made, screen power save still kicking in during video playback? just what...
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-08
<CoderEurope> One for the weekend :-
<CoderEurope> What does the room think of Tim Berners-Lee 's endorsement of #DRM ?
<CoderEurope> https://status.fsf.org/notice/250565
<CoderEurope> shall check the logs on Montag.
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<webpigeon> popey: your wikimedia link to the image used for the cover image isn't
<webpigeon> (upc s10e18)
#ubuntu-uk 2017-07-09
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> webpigeon: fixed, thanks
<m0nkey_> lol, fun. DebConf17 is happening down the road from where I live. It's a 15 minute walk away.
<m0nkey_> https://debconf17.debconf.org/about/debconf/
<penguin42> cool
<penguin42> (If anyone knows any Bupa DNS/web admins you might want to ask them to wake up and put the smoke back in to their website)
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-02
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<daftykins> \o/
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-03
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daftykins> hi hi \o
<zmoylan-pi> p/
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<daftykins> that was my transformation on cutting my hair ;)
<brobostigon> o/
<zmoylan-pi> someone in irc in ireland spotted a cloud today... ...and there was much rejoicing... :-)
<Gargoyle> fake news!! There are no clouds!
<brobostigon> fake news (the PM is a zombie).
<Gargoyle> I'm having great fun (aka: a nightmare) with emoji font config. Is there a solution to this or is it something that just doesn't work properly yet?
<Gargoyle> Firefox seems to be using EmojiOne, even though it's not installed, with a number on this page only showing in B&W http://eosrei.github.io/emojione-color-font/full-demo.html
<Gargoyle> Same page in chrome is using noto colour emoji - but the same ones are also black and white there. "Characters" app us showing noto and all appear to be available in colour and electron apps only want to show a small subset in B&W.
<zmoylan-pi> emojii don't show up half the time on my systems... kinda like it that way tbh
<Gargoyle> Weeee. Fixed it in both browsers!
<layke_> startups
<Gargoyle> Hmm not quite.
<Gargoyle> Only works if you specify the font name. When it falls back from a non-emoji font, it's picking up black and white ones.
<daftykins> wow one of my clients uses a card machine from worldpay to let customers pay (small business) recently they've been sent some big PCI DSS compliance thing demanding they run through it, until they do they're being charged £9.99/mo for being 'noncompliant'
<daftykins> it asks questions like whether we have paperwork of the firewall status of every PC on the network - and whether we're blocking insecure protocols and so on xD
<mgdm> PCI-DSS is fairly hard core, yeah
<daftykins> isn't it a bit insane for a small business? xD
<daftykins> i have never been involved with my clients card readers, but suddenly they asked me to poke my head in about this form today, seems mad stuff
<daftykins> best part is worldpay's phone number on this letter + email doesn't work :D
<daftykins> i can understand their mumbo jumbo about devices connected to the same LAN as the card reader, but they go on about cardholder data - it's all going straight online to them xD
<daftykins> can't really say this stuff seems apt for such a small place, but then we are in the depths of everyone in panic and covering their asses, aren't we?
<diddledan> I thought the whole point of worldpay is that they handle the PCI compliance
<diddledan> similar to paypal, I thought
<diddledan> oh, it's specifically because they have the terminal
<diddledan> I hope nobody got injured in this mine flooding: https://twitter.com/mikko/status/1013791356089765889
<zmoylan-pi> i did once get handed a pc that was in a shop that flooded to try and retrieve the data... i'm not sure what you are supposed to do when the whole pc has turned to rust...
<daftykins> diddledan: did you find something relevant online to point out the terminal possession bit, or just from pondering the situation?
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: well they have taken to calling it spinning rust now ;)
<diddledan> I was looking over paypal's docs and they have the same requirement if you posess their own terminal
<daftykins> oic
<zmoylan-pi> what was funny was that when the shop called to report the river rising due to rains the owner drove their in his brand new super expensive cost as much as a house less than a 100miles on the clock jag...
<daftykins> this phone # worldpay gives just gives a solid tone of fail - 0330 808 0663
<diddledan> https://www.worldpay.com/uk/sme/saferpayments might help
<zmoylan-pi> which ended up under water as they evacuated the shop and was written off
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: and parked downstream? :D
<zmoylan-pi> pretty much... they didn't think to wonder that as the water raised inside the shop that perhaps the car park outside might have water rising too
<diddledan> daftykins: that's probably because you're a foreigner that the 0330 number fails :-p
<daftykins> well we're still +44 :<
<diddledan> no idea. it's prominently shown on their site, too, so you'da thunked it would work
<daftykins> live chat were ace earlier "we've had no problems"
<daftykins> getting my telco to test
<daftykins> she'll get the big cup and string out
<daftykins> there we go, ticket logged
<daftykins> welp sounds like they need to segregate the card machine from the rest of the office at a minimum
<daftykins> must admit the first time i saw the thing show up i felt it odd that it was there in the router with the rest of the gear :D
<lopta> Credit card reader?  Aren't those supposed to be on a separate VLAN at least?
<daftykins> well that's what i'd expect, yet when they got one they never spoke to me, i just saw it there one day plugged into the router
<daftykins> gonna make a call or two to see if i can track down who put it in, but imo it's totally wrong
 * lopta nods
 * zmoylan-pi wonders if you set up a rasp pi with malware, installed it in a trojan horse shaped enclosure and left it in amazon package at companies door would it be plugged in and connected to the network.... :-)
<daftykins> probably!
<diddledan> make the ethernet socket be in the bum of the horse so you're literally plugging it in via it's ass :-p
<daftykins> pinning the tail! :O
<zmoylan-pi> no no, i'd have a cluster of leds there to show the pi is working so you'd always be looking at a horses ass :-)
<daftykins> is that what us IT folk should be doing at parties, pin the Cat# on the trojan horse?
<zmoylan-pi> you're going to the wrong parties. proper ones have sysadmins using a cat5 o' nine tails on their worst lusers :-)
<daftykins> xD
<zmoylan-pi> what don't you do with binaries from people you don't know that are sent in email?  *wuhPSSSH*
<diddledan> don't do what donny don't does
<zmoylan-pi> or you'll get another lick of the cat...
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbwxlyUunL8
<daftykins> yep telco had blocked it due to spam from a nearby number, what a nice move
<daftykins> gotta say they're speedy on support over here, bet you don't get that with BT :D
<diddledan> nope, it'ld be down for weeks :-p
<daftykins> LG have arranged a DPD pickup for my faulty phone \o/
<daftykins> but we don't really have DPD _o_
<diddledan> so.. how is it gonna get picked up?
<daftykins> that's the trouble!
<daftykins> also you don't really want some fella in a hi-vis asking you to hand over your phone xD
<daftykins> "ye mate i'll make sure it gets where it's gotta go, hur hur"
<daftykins> i've read stories that LG sends back devices which are modified so that you can't at some point decide to unlock the bootloader and put alternative ROMs on
<daftykins> i never did with mine as i prefer stock - plus it's supported until ~November on patches at least, but meh
<daftykins> oh and said modification stops DRM'd content working
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/BBCParliament/status/1014136145989513218
<zmoylan-pi> surely you can't be siri-ous?
<daftykins> what a rum state of affairs
<zmoylan-pi> and any poor sods with a samsung 8 or 9 might want to check out how to stop their phone sending all pics in their gallery to random contacts
<daftykins> since i booked my travels across the pond, the upcoming Note 9 will probably be the next fire hazard to entertain on flights
<zmoylan-pi> daftykins: a man to be taken seriously... he carriers a samsung .... with the dots and everything!
<daftykins> oh no i don't own one, i won't buy Samsung :) just last time was during the Note 7 debacle so i got very used to having to say no, i didn't own one or have it on me
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-04
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> my house is out of breakfast items ;_;
<brobostigon> :(
<zmoylan-pi> dessert for breakfast day \o/ :'-)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> have to dig into this PCI compliance malarkey today, oof
<daftykins> doesn't look all that bad, just a lot of hoop jumping to do
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-05
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<marshmn> can I coin a new phrase called "channel-whack"? it's where you join an IRC channel and it turns out there is 1, and exactly 1, other person in it
<marshmn> it's like - what were they doing there by themselves in the first place??
<zmoylan-pi> waiting....
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-06
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<brobostigon> https://taylorworld.one/?q=node/5 some feedback please, :)
<daftykins> good morn
<brobostigon> morning daftykins
<zmoylan-pi> i think the least relevant option on that poll is prominent location. 1) they cost 2) gamers are used to crossing dangerous obstacles to get to their destination :-) 3) quieter areas with less noise are better
<brobostigon> i agree, but it seemed appropriate, to put it there as an option.
<zmoylan-pi> i think access to parking and public transport is more important as gaming can involve transporting large amounts of gear and books
<brobostigon> exactly, as thats partly what i meant by that question too, because the local bus station is about 5 mins away from a possible premises.
<daftykins> my HDHomeRun arrived this morning, so i'm having fun with that :) tiny little box that takes your aerial freeview signal and pops it on the LAN for any compatible device to view live TV, of which there are many
<daftykins> laptops, smartphones, tablets, games consoles, smart TVs
<daftykins> not really for me as i loathe broadcast TV, but knowledge of it will be useful for clients
<brobostigon> so oyu dont watch QI or HIGNFY?
<daftykins> correct
<brobostigon> i am almost dissapointed, maybe read private eye instead, as i do, :)
<daftykins> it's only because i had the scaffolding on my house this past year that i got a roof aerial installed to be capable of this, to kind of add to the infrastructure of this house to add to resale value
<daftykins> nah never seen it - more of a mainland thing i'm sure
<brobostigon> ah, i see.
<daftykins> maybe newsagents can source it, but i don't even know who covers town here
<brobostigon> ok.
<daftykins> silly question but is it a paid thing?
<brobostigon> privaye eye is a newspaper/magazine that published every two weeks and costs £2.
<daftykins> ah-ha, thanks
<daftykins> haha just picked up a tonne of French channels, as is to be expected
<daftykins> wow
<brobostigon> :)
<daftykins> here in town we have to point our antennas south-east to point toward a transmitter on Jersey for a signal, so no surprises it's also pointed toward France's northern coast
<dwatkins> daftykins: what format does it save the videos on a NAS in?
<daftykins> couldn't tell you off hand, as i won't be making use of PVR
<daftykins> definitely see some talk of choice in codecs, MPEG2 and H.264 - but no idea on container
<daftykins> you have to pay a subscription annually of ~£25 for guide data to use the PVR though
<daftykins> looks like i'd have to have an account on their site for the settings app to show me more settings in that area
<diddledan> daftykins: you might be able to get rowridge off the isle of wight, though I don't suppose they're propagating that far
<daftykins> diddledan: heh that's a LOT more miles :)
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> back when we had analogue transmission we'd get subtle interference from french channels on the same frequency, but only during the summer. it was especially bad when Wimbledon was on
<daftykins> oh same down here, only much stronger i imagine
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> you'd get a ghost picture overlaid into the picture of the thing you wanted to watch. was weird effect. :-)
<daftykins> sometimes you'd see a face ghost into sight and drift over sideways
<daftykins> hehe amusing you had the same thing that far north
<daftykins> i thought it was just the pesky blighters beaming out too high a power over the Channel
<diddledan> aye, we're not even on the coast here at amazingstoke
<daftykins> just replaced an old LGA775 era mobo with an intel coffeelake i3 board with onboard intel NIC, but the old 14.04 install doesn't support it - doh!
<diddledan> we're on the horizontal parallel with London if that helps to visualise how far north we are
<daftykins> ooh yes i've located you on google maps before and pointed with evil intent ;)
<diddledan> eep, a 775.. that's core2?
<daftykins> same socket, albeit Pentium dual core in that incarnation
<diddledan> ee gads, even worse :-p
<daftykins> did ok for file server duty :D
<diddledan> I still have an AMD bulldozer
<daftykins> i made huge efficiency gains dumping my core 2
<diddledan> that one where they claimed they had 8 real cores unlike intel's "fake cores via hyperthreading" but neglected to mention that they're crippled by each pair only having a single arithmatic unit
<daftykins> xD
<daftykins> "it felt like a good idea at the time"
<diddledan> I'm interested to see how Intel responds in form of new CPU architecture to the spectre and meltdown shenanigans
<daftykins> allegedly coffeelake already has re-designs, but i bet we won't see the end of it in the months to come
<daftykins> ooh wow, how modern of me - i'm about to use a 64GB USB C flash drive to install 'buntu server
<diddledan> the problem they have right now, I imagine, is they seemed really close to launching a new chip this year before the vuln was announced, and I wonder if they've had to postpone to redesign it
<MattJ> "What's USB C?" :)
<diddledan> "it's U.S.B., see?"
<MattJ> Is it compatible with my Iomege Zip drive?
<MattJ> *Iomega
<diddledan> nah, those are parallel
<diddledan> they plug into centronix
<diddledan> you really want a SCSI 160
<diddledan> isn't it amazing that 20 years after USB arrived we still don't have proper "daisy chain"ing
<diddledan> I want my money back!
<daftykins> your zip drive suffered from the click of death years ago, killing all diskettes ;)
<diddledan> would be interesting to know how much heritage we've lost because nobody can read zip disks any more meaning the data is irrecoverable
<daftykins> and since i know subiquity sucks big time, i changed to another TTY and dd'd the first area of the OS disk so it appeared blank for the install scripts \o/
<daftykins> i only bought a USB C flash drive for funsies in the airport on my last trip back :D
<daftykins> must admit this is the very first time i've used it in anger, beyond speed testing it
<diddledan> and did it have any speed?
<diddledan> if so, how many speeds?
<diddledan> 3?
<diddledan> 4?
<diddledan> dare I say.. 5 speeds?!
<dwatkins> internal ZIP drives (those in a 5.25" bay inside the machine) didn't suffer from click of death anywhere near as much, I gather.
<daftykins> handy
<daftykins> oh hello, big blister on a finger tip - wonder what caused that
<diddledan> too much poking
<daftykins> anywho, totally fresh 18.04 box all apt updated and now i'm slowly restoring services, so not bad
<daftykins> you might find this amusing, in the room next to me is the son of the guy who wrote the Mr.Men books - who lives along the road
<daftykins> i think the man himself isn't particularly well anymore
<daftykins> ah no i'm mixing him up with the author of the Ipcress File who also lives along the road
<daftykins> ok so the son kept it going, neat
<zmoylan-pi> either way, you just call him sir... :-P
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-07
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<marshmn> o/
<brobostigon> o/
#ubuntu-uk 2018-07-08
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<zmoylan-pi> is the angry yellow ball still in the sky?
<brobostigon> a donald tramp shaped yellow ball in the sky? :)
<zmoylan-pi> that's merely a dumb yellow ball as funny as it is...
<brobostigon> yeah, :)
<zmoylan-pi> probably smarter than the person who inspired it mind...
<brobostigon> well, the persom who made it, is probably smarter than the person it is modelled after.
<zmoylan-pi> the turd i nearly stepped in yesterday can claim that too...
<brobostigon> hmm.
